# knitting tea - party 2 november '12



## iamsam

I think Friday is beginning to arrive faster and faster for some reason. Halloween is over and thanksgiving is just over the horizon. Life moves on  I just wish it would slow down a little.

I dont know about you but our temperatures have been running below normal with the nights really cool  next week the weatherman says could drop into the midtwenties at night thats electric blanket weather for those of us who sleep alone. Hopefully it will warm up a little before the snow flies.

My knitting seems to have taken a back seat this week for some reason  I guess all the frogging dampened my spirit a little. However I am ready to get back into the frey again  want to try and finish the baby blanket  and start on my sleeveless cardigan again  think I will drop down two sizes this time. I have a couple of dishrags to finish  one being the one I frogged last week. I was rummaging through my stash and discovered a baby sweater I had forgotten about  need to sew up the sleeves and get it on its way to Arizona to baby Tess. Also I want to try the start pattern and the little sock pattern that was posted last week. Its always good to have wips. lol

In honor of the weather I think the following recipe is just what the weatherman ordered:

POTATO CHOWDER
Serves one
1 medium Yukon gold potato
Cooking spray
¼ cup chopped celery
2 tablespoon onion
1 piece cooked corn on the cob, kernels removed  where did the author of this recipe think we would find corn on the cob this time of year  I vote for green giant whole kernel corn.
¼ cup diced red bell pepper
1 oz diced Canadian style bacon
½ cup fat free milk\
Salt and pepper to taste
	Pierce potato with fork several times and microwave on high until tender.
	Allow to cool  then peel and mash
	Spray saucepan and add celery, onion, corn, and red peppers  sauté over medium-high heat stirring frequently for five minutes. 
	Stir bacon and milk  then add mashed potato and mix well.
	Add salt and pepper (and a little hot pepper if desired)
	Simmer ten minutes  do not allow to boil.
	The book says this is worth six points  a bit much for a bowl of soup Im thinking.
NOTE:
To serve four:
Increase to 2 potatoes  1 cup celery  ½ cup onion  4 pieces corn on the cob  1 cup red bell pepper  4 oz bacon  2 cups fat free milk.

I would think you would want to drain the canned corn  and just estimate and go with what looks right. This is the kind of recipe where measuring is not that critical. I just thought it was a different take on potato soup  which is my all time favorite. If I was eating this I would have some minced raw onion to sprinkle on top  maybe even a dollop of real butter for flavor.

I am really glad to start a new knitting tea party  and allow last week to remain just that  last week  in the past. It always seems to take some time for emotions to even out after a disagreement. We have not heard from 5mmdpns since midweek and I for one am worried. There has been some discussion that she lost a cousin in the storm  I am hoping this is not the truth. I would be interested if anyone has heard from five if they would pm me and tell me. I am going to pm her and see if I can get her to return  she is a valuable asset to our group  who else knits socks like she does. She seems to be a wealth of knowledge which adds so much to the group as a whole. Maybe some of you would like to do the say  I invite you to do so. And let us also remember to watch our words  to temper our feelings  the author included.

Brutus and Luna went to school today  Luna had very cute bows in her hair. Brutus weighs in at 13 pounds and Luna eleven pounds. Brutus started out all black but is beginning to show a good bit of grey in his face much like his fathers. Several other of the black puppies are also sporting some shades of grey in their coats also. I think lexi is going to be home all weekend so will get her over here to take some pictures.

The ad goes into the Toledo Blade today and I have the feeling the sign will be up and going tomorrow as well. It would be nice to have them all gone by turkey day. We have several interested parties so maybe it will happen. They are going to make excellent pets.

Another weight watcher recipe  honestly  I would starve on what they allow for lunch or dinner. I think the points are awfully high on this salad  six points per serving (1-1/4 cups)  and I would need a serving bowl of it to feel like I had eaten  and it wouldnt stick to the ribs like a big mac and fries with vanilla shake would.

PASTA SALAD WITH BLUE CHEESE, WALNUTS AND ARUGULA (serves 4)
2 teaspoons chopped walnuts
½ teaspoon table salt
6 oz. uncooked bow tie pasta (farfel)
2 cups baby arugula leaves  stems removed
2 tablespoons minced fresh chives
1 cup grape tomatoes, halved
1 tablespoon white wine vinegar
1 tabespoon extra virgin olive oil
¼ teaspoon table salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
3 tablespoons crumbled blue cheese
	Place walnuts in a small heavy bottomed skillet. Toast nuts over medium high heat until lightly browned  about one to two minutes  remove from skillet and set aside.
	Bring 3 qts water and ½ tsp of salt to a boil  stir in pasta and cook until tender.
	Remove 1 tablespoon pasta cooking water to use in dressing.
	Drain pasta and place in large bowl  immediately add arugula and toss well.
	Cover bowl with a lid or tight fitting plastic wrap  set aside until arugula is limp  about five minutes.
	Stir in chives and tomatoes
	In a cup stir together vinegar, oil, reserved 1 tablespoon of pasta cooking water. Remaining ¼ teaspoon of salt and pepper. 
	Pour dressing over pasta salad and toss well  sprinkle with blue cheese.
	Yields about 1-1/4 cup per serving.
Personally I would eat the whole thing myself. How does one follow weight watchers and not starve? Im not knocking in honest  Heidi lost weight on it so I know it works  I just think I would be hungry all the time. I would probably be chowing down on raw vegetable 24/7.

I tried the crushed pineapple/angelfood cake cupcakes today. They were really good  they dont rise very much or maybe I did them wrong. They didnt go above the liners like a normal cupcake usually does. But I would make them again if that says anything about the recipe.

Time for me to be quiet and allow the rest of you a chance to pour some tea and join in the conversation.


----------



## Pontuf

YUMMMMM! Potato chowder and Pasta Salad. This must be my weekend! Love them both!
Thanks Sam!
Don't forget to take some pictures of those babies before they are gone. Wish I could ship one of your puppies here for Pontuf.


----------



## Pontuf

i just finished my 3rd Nicky Epstein Rose Pillow!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I think Friday is beginning to arrive faster and faster for some reason. Halloween is over and thanksgiving is just over the horizon. Life moves on  I just wish it would slow down a little.
> 
> I dont know about you but our temperatures have been running below normal with the nights really cool  next week the weatherman says could drop into the midtwenties at night thats electric blanket weather for those of us who sleep alone. Hopefully it will warm up a little before the snow flies.
> 
> My knitting seems to have taken a back seat this week for some reason  I guess all the frogging dampened my spirit a little. However I am ready to get back into the frey again  want to try and finish the baby blanket  and start on my sleeveless cardigan again  think I will drop down two sizes this time. I have a couple of dishrags to finish  one being the one I frogged last week. I was rummaging through my stash and discovered a baby sweater I had forgotten about  need to sew up the sleeves and get it on its way to Arizona to baby Tess. Also I want to try the start pattern and the little sock pattern that was posted last week. Its always good to have wips. lol
> 
> In honor of the weather I think the following recipe is just what the weatherman ordered:
> 
> POTATO CHOWDER
> Serves one
> 1 medium Yukon gold potato
> Cooking spray
> ¼ cup chopped celery
> 2 tablespoon onion
> 1 piece cooked corn on the cob, kernels removed  where did the author of this recipe think we would find corn on the cob this time of year  I vote for green giant whole kernel corn.
> ¼ cup diced red bell pepper
> 1 oz diced Canadian style bacon
> ½ cup fat free milk\
> Salt and pepper to taste
> 	Pierce potato with fork several times and microwave on high until tender.
> 	Allow to cool  then peel and mash
> 	Spray saucepan and add celery, onion, corn, and red peppers  sauté over medium-high heat stirring frequently for five minutes.
> 	Stir bacon and milk  then add mashed potato and mix well.
> 	Add salt and pepper (and a little hot pepper if desired)
> 	Simmer ten minutes  do not allow to boil.
> 	The book says this is worth six points  a bit much for a bowl of soup Im thinking.
> NOTE:
> To serve four:
> Increase to 2 potatoes  1 cup celery  ½ cup onion  4 pieces corn on the cob  1 cup red bell pepper  4 oz bacon  2 cups fat free milk.
> 
> I would think you would want to drain the canned corn  and just estimate and go with what looks right. This is the kind of recipe where measuring is not that critical. I just thought it was a different take on potato soup  which is my all time favorite. If I was eating this I would have some minced raw onion to sprinkle on top  maybe even a dollop of real butter for flavor.
> 
> I am really glad to start a new knitting tea party  and allow last week to remain just that  last week  in the past. It always seems to take some time for emotions to even out after a disagreement. We have not heard from 5mmdpns since midweek and I for one am worried. There has been some discussion that she lost a cousin in the storm  I am hoping this is not the truth. I would be interested if anyone has heard from five if they would pm me and tell me. I am going to pm her and see if I can get her to return  she is a valuable asset to our group  who else knits socks like she does. She seems to be a wealth of knowledge which adds so much to the group as a whole. Maybe some of you would like to do the say  I invite you to do so. And let us also remember to watch our words  to temper our feelings  the author included.
> 
> Brutus and Luna went to school today  Luna had very cute bows in her hair. Brutus weighs in at 13 pounds and Luna eleven pounds. Brutus started out all black but is beginning to show a good bit of grey in his face much like his fathers. Several other of the black puppies are also sporting some shades of grey in their coats also. I think lexi is going to be home all weekend so will get her over here to take some pictures.
> 
> The ad goes into the Toledo Blade today and I have the feeling the sign will be up and going tomorrow as well. It would be nice to have them all gone by turkey day. We have several interested parties so maybe it will happen. They are going to make excellent pets.
> 
> Another weight watcher recipe  honestly  I would starve on what they allow for lunch or dinner. I think the points are awfully high on this salad  six points per serving (1-1/4 cups)  and I would need a serving bowl of it to feel like I had eaten  and it wouldnt stick to the ribs like a big mac and fries with vanilla shake would.
> 
> PASTA SALAD WITH BLUE CHEESE, WALNUTS AND ARUGULA (serves 4)
> 2 teaspoons chopped walnuts
> ½ teaspoon table salt
> 6 oz. uncooked bow tie pasta (farfel)
> 2 cups baby arugula leaves  stems removed
> 2 tablespoons minced fresh chives
> 1 cup grape tomatoes, halved
> 1 tablespoon white wine vinegar
> 1 tabespoon extra virgin olive oil
> ¼ teaspoon table salt
> ¼ teaspoon black pepper
> 3 tablespoons crumbled blue cheese
> 	Place walnuts in a small heavy bottomed skillet. Toast nuts over medium high heat until lightly browned  about one to two minutes  remove from skillet and set aside.
> 	Bring 3 qts water and ½ tsp of salt to a boil  stir in pasta and cook until tender.
> 	Remove 1 tablespoon pasta cooking water to use in dressing.
> 	Drain pasta and place in large bowl  immediately add arugula and toss well.
> 	Cover bowl with a lid or tight fitting plastic wrap  set aside until arugula is limp  about five minutes.
> 	Stir in chives and tomatoes
> 	In a cup stir together vinegar, oil, reserved 1 tablespoon of pasta cooking water. Remaining ¼ teaspoon of salt and pepper.
> 	Pour dressing over pasta salad and toss well  sprinkle with blue cheese.
> 	Yields about 1-1/4 cup per serving.
> Personally I would eat the whole thing myself. How does one follow weight watchers and not starve? Im not knocking in honest  Heidi lost weight on it so I know it works  I just think I would be hungry all the time. I would probably be chowing down on raw vegetable 24/7.
> 
> I tried the crushed pineapple/angelfood cake cupcakes today. They were really good  they dont rise very much or maybe I did them wrong. They didnt go above the liners like a normal cupcake usually does. But I would make them again if that says anything about the recipe.
> 
> Time for me to be quiet and allow the rest of you a chance to pour some tea and join in the conversation.


Just heading out Sam! will be back sometime this afternoon- our time- love the receipts, and fully endorse your comments!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> YUMMMMM! Potato chowder and Pasta Salad. This must be my weekend! Love them both!
> Thanks Sam!
> Don't forget to take some pictures of those babies before they are gone. Wish I could ship one of your puppies here for Pontuf.


Pontuf and Clarence?


----------



## purl2diva

Sam,

Love the recipes but will sub for or skip the bleu cheese.
I like to add leek or celery root to my potato soup. 

We went to see Argo today. I would highly recommend it to everyone. Keeps you on the edge of your seat the whole time. We have much to thank our Canadian friends for.

WI Joy


----------



## iamsam

pictures pontuf - pictures.

sam



Pontuf said:


> i just finished my 3rd Nicky Epstein Rose Pillow!


----------



## Sorlenna

Greetings to the new knitting tea party from southwest USA. I looked up 5mmdpn's posts and saw that she said her cousin was missing and no one had heard from him...I pray for him and his family and hope that someone gets news soon. If you read this, dear lady, please know that you are in my heart and I miss your words and wish for the best possible outcome for the situation.

Meanwhile, I try to keep busy, as so much of the news overwhelms me and I can't watch much at a time. I made significant progress (for me) on DD's shawl last night and will get back to working on that shortly. I have been sitting here trying to decide what to make for supper again--the potato soup sounds wonderful but I am short some ingredients and have some chicken in the fridge that needs cooking as well. Last night I fried cabbage and red onions in a bit of butter and could have eaten the whole skillet by myself...good country comfort food always helps when I'm feeling down.

Our nights are cold but days still above average in warmth (around 70F today, I think). I agree that Thanksgiving is coming way too fast, too. And since I'm not cooking the dinner for everyone this year, I feel a bit lost! But soon I should get the baking bug, I'm sure. I found some new recipes today but don't know if I'll try them. We shall see.

I'm off to rummage in the kitchen now and will check back in as I can.


----------



## Pontuf

Yes, in Dad's truck last year.



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> YUMMMMM! Potato chowder and Pasta Salad. This must be my weekend! Love them both!
> Thanks Sam!
> Don't forget to take some pictures of those babies before they are gone. Wish I could ship one of your puppies here for Pontuf.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf and Clarence?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Hi everyone, I am just checking in. My hands are so sore and just took some ibuprophen. My legs are still swelling. Have been sorting through 5 drawers of VHS tapes that I got for free yesterday to see what is on them. I needed the drawers they came in to file my own personal VHS tapes. Also have started to knit my stocking. Weather is cool here and Sam, I guess I would need to go buy an electric blanket as I am one of those that sleeps alone. Of course I have very fluffy sheets on my bed and a nice duvet and upstairs tenants have control over the thermostat so quite often it is 80*F in my suite. I will hold off a little longer on getting the electric blanket for now. Oh guess I do not really sleep alone. Frodo and Tommy sleep with me. They are great bed partners.


----------



## Sorlenna

Sq_Dancer said:


> I will hold off a little longer on getting the electric blanket for now. Oh guess I do not really sleep alone. Frodo and Tommy sleep with me. They are great bed partners.


When I had my doxie boy, he was like a personal bed heater.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I made an old standby for dinner last night - polish sausage with sauerkraut (mixed with some apples, brown sugar & carrots) plus some fried potatoes and baked beans. MMMMMmmm sure was tasty and filling. I think our Fall/Winter appetites and cravings have arrived!!

Thanks for the great recipes, Sam!



Sorlenna said:


> Greetings to the new knitting tea party from southwest USA. I looked up 5mmdpn's posts and saw that she said her cousin was missing and no one had heard from him...I pray for him and his family and hope that someone gets news soon. If you read this, dear lady, please know that you are in my heart and I miss your words and wish for the best possible outcome for the situation.
> 
> Meanwhile, I try to keep busy, as so much of the news overwhelms me and I can't watch much at a time. I made significant progress (for me) on DD's shawl last night and will get back to working on that shortly. I have been sitting here trying to decide what to make for supper again--the potato soup sounds wonderful but I am short some ingredients and have some chicken in the fridge that needs cooking as well. Last night I fried cabbage and red onions in a bit of butter and could have eaten the whole skillet by myself...good country comfort food always helps when I'm feeling down.
> 
> Our nights are cold but days still above average in warmth (around 70F today, I think). I agree that Thanksgiving is coming way too fast, too. And since I'm not cooking the dinner for everyone this year, I feel a bit lost! But soon I should get the baking bug, I'm sure. I found some new recipes today but don't know if I'll try them. We shall see.
> 
> I'm off to rummage in the kitchen now and will check back in as I can.


----------



## TexCat

I grew up in Toledo, OH in the early 50's. We were really poor when we got up there from the south so we ate potatoes 3x a day from a huge 50 pound sack of potatoes that had been donated to us.  My mother used to make a great potato soup without all the fancy stuff. She used canned milk (now I use skimmed canned milk with no water added to impart a cream texture to the dish)onion, a little bacon grease and dumplings made from flour and water. Heavy on the pepper and salt to taste. It really filled you up and tasted great. 

Mom's gone now, but I still think of her every time I make a little potato soup for lunch.

I can't wait to try your recipe. Mr. Cat will probably like it. Lord knows, he doesn't go for the 'poor' version. LOL

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Pontuf

OHHH 5mmdpn I pray that your cousin is safe. Please know that we are all here for you. XO

This week has been so depressing with news from the East. I can't watch it anymore. It's too overwhelming. So much devastation. Thankfully my family was spared but I hope and pray for the millions that have been devastated.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sorlenna, They are great to sleep with. Tommy has his favorite blanket to sleep at my feet and Frodo just crushes in. Actually, for a little dog, he sure likes to crowd the whole bed. Wonder how that happens.



Sorlenna said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will hold off a little longer on getting the electric blanket for now. Oh guess I do not really sleep alone. Frodo and Tommy sleep with me. They are great bed partners.
> 
> 
> 
> When I had my doxie boy, he was like a personal bed heater.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

you need to go here - right now - don't delay.

sam

http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/


For shame, Sam! I've already gained three pounds since it's getting cold! :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam

texcat - welcome to the tea party - we are really glad you stopped by for a cuppa - hope you had a good time and will com visit as often as you can - we always have fresh tea under the cosy and we never run out of room at the table.

sam



TexCat said:


> I grew up in Toledo, OH in the early 50's. We were really poor when we got up there from the south so we ate potatoes 3x a day from a huge 50 pound sack of potatoes that had been donated to us. My mother used to make a great potato soup without all the fancy stuff. She used canned milk (now I use skimmed canned milk with no water added to impart a cream texture to the dish)onion, a little bacon grease and dumplings made from flour and water. Heavy on the pepper and salt to taste. It really filled you up and tasted great.
> 
> Mom's gone now, but I still think of her every time I make a little potato soup for lunch.
> 
> I can't wait to try your recipe. Mr. Cat will probably like it. Lord knows, he doesn't go for the 'poor' version. LOL
> 
> Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMG Sam! I'm hungry already and now drooling for this cake. Maybe for thanksgiving???

Oh, thank you for the tip for fan and feather. This is my first fan and feather I will be completing. Attempted it before but kept messing up. (an afghan) Now doing a scarf and am quite satisfied so far. Found my camera so will try to post a picture later.

Mentioned at the end of the last TP (this afternoon) that was having blurry vision and had a dr. appointment at 4:30. Well in 6 months since my last vision check my right eye has changed AND I'm now developing cataracts. Dr said I was too young for cataract surgery as of now and will check me again in 6 months. Meanwhile order a new right lens only for my glasses. GOINFS=getting old is not for sissies. Oh well, just another day and it could have been something worse so I'm set to go full speed ahead.



thewren said:


> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/


----------



## Sorlenna

settleg said:


> Mentioned at the end of the last TP (this afternoon) that was having blurry vision and had a dr. appointment at 4:30. Well in 6 months since my last vision check my right eye has changed AND I'm now developing cataracts. Dr said I was too young for cataract surgery as of now and will check me again in 6 months. Meanwhile order a new right lens only for my glasses. GOINFS=getting old is not for sissies. Oh well, just another day and it could have been something worse so I'm set to go full speed ahead.


I"m glad to hear it's fixable and not serious at this point. Knit on!


----------



## Sandy

Hi Sam and Everyone!
I am soooo glad this week is over! Sam the recipes sound so delicious except for the blue cheese (not my thing). I love potato soup especially with the yukon golds!

Angora what page in last week's KTP are your pictures? I haven't finished last week it seems I spend more time trying to catch up (and I was doing pretty good this week until last night). The holiday bazaar that my girl friend and I do is coming up on the 9th & 10th next week and I have been trying to finish and start more projects. I also have a football game tonight(play-offs)as well as 2 soccer and 1 more football game next week. I'd better finsih and get going. Will take a project or two with me to work on if it gets slow.


----------



## Pup lover

While trying to send messages at work before the boss got back, I lost a lot of typing and when I redid it I forgot to put Marianne back in. Dear Lady please stay in the chair or the bed and let others treat like a Queen for a week or howeveer long the dr says you need to be there. Hard I know easier to get it/do it yourself than to call someone, however.... no more falls!

5mmdpns, I do hope that you have found your cousin and that all is well. You and yours are in our prayers. Please return when you can, we miss you!

Has anyone heard from Joe? Or did I miss a message somewhere stating he is okay? Has been some time since we heard from him. 

Got a call before I left work, GS is in ER, having trouble breathing. We know he has allergies not sure to what all yet, middle DS went to get him from sitter and his face was red, chest heaving, couldnt breathe, sitter told him mom dropped him off with a cup that had spoiled choc milk in it. Doesnt know if she knew he had it or where he had gotten it she threw it out and gave him water. DS called have given him some breathing treatments and he is better. At least lifting his head now and talking. (he is 2) They are going to give him another treatment and then dr will be in. Gave DS a list of questions to ask. He is planning to go to court and fight for custody and this is just one more thing that upsets him.


----------



## Pup lover

settleg said:


> OMG Sam! I'm hungry already and now drooling for this cake. Maybe for thanksgiving???
> 
> Oh, thank you for the tip for fan and feather. This is my first fan and feather I will be completing. Attempted it before but kept messing up. (an afghan) Now doing a scarf and am quite satisfied so far. Found my camera so will try to post a picture later.
> 
> Mentioned at the end of the last TP (this afternoon) that was having blurry vision and had a dr. appointment at 4:30. Well in 6 months since my last vision check my right eye has changed AND
> I'm now developing cataracts. Dr said I was too young for cataract surgery as of now and will check me again in 6 months. Meanwhile order a new right lens only for my glasses. GOINFS=getting old is not for sissies. Oh well, just another day and it could have been something worse so I'm set to go full speed ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
Click to expand...

So glad that it is something that is treatable and that your okay.


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/


The potatoe soup sounds wonderful one of my favorites also, the cake, wow! No calories in that right Sam?


----------



## Pontuf

This looks so delicious!



thewren said:


> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/


----------



## tuscanymoon

Hello, my name is Jim. I'm new to KP and I can't remember who it was that said, "You have to join the tea party"....so here I am.

I'm an electrical engineer and am past the age of retirement but still do consulting. I love to knit, build ship models and sketch and work in charcoal. I do some cooking, but it usually gets down when I hear my stomach moaning.


----------



## Sandy

Angora I found the pictures! Sure glad you were on the fringe of the storm and not the middle of it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Jim! This is a wonderful forum where we discuss knitting , famly, pets, life in general. Sam is our host and when he needs a break others jump in to carry on. Glad to have you join us.


tuscanymoon said:


> Hello, my name is Jim. I'm new to KP and I can't remember who it was that said, "You have to join the tea party"....so here I am.
> 
> I'm an electrical engineer and am past the age of retirement but still do consulting. I love to knit, build ship models and sketch and work in charcoal. I do some cooking, but it usually gets down when I hear my stomach moaning.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sam, for shame. That page made me gain 50 lbs just looking at it. LOL I have printed it up and if I get to be 700 lbs. it is all your fault. Thank you for sharing it anyway. Looks so good.



thewren said:


> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/


----------



## Sorlenna

Welcome, Jim! Pull up a chair and have a cup of your favorite beverage!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Hello Jim. Nice to have you join us. Hope you have all week to come and gab with us, as it will take that long to catch up with everything that we talk about. Grab a cup of tea and do you take cream and sugar? We shall get it ready for you. Any kind of tea you prefer? You will gain 500 lbs with the fabulour recipes that Sam posts in here. Hope that is ok. But honestly and seriously, this is a wonderful group and glad to have you join us. The members of this group are so caring and you will feel right at home in no time. Have a seat and join in.



tuscanymoon said:


> Hello, my name is Jim. I'm new to KP and I can't remember who it was that said, "You have to join the tea party"....so here I am.
> 
> I'm an electrical engineer and am past the age of retirement but still do consulting. I love to knit, build ship models and sketch and work in charcoal. I do some cooking, but it usually gets down when I hear my stomach moaning.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Whoopeee!!! It is Friday.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

5mmdpns - where are you hiding? Hope you come back soon. We would like to see you back. Hope your cousin is ok.


----------



## Ask4j

thewren said:


> POTATO CHOWDER
> Serves one
> 
> PASTA SALAD WITH BLUE CHEESE, WALNUTS AND ARUGULA (serves 4)
> 
> Great recipes Sam! I like the first "serves one" always I have to set aside servings for another meal and, guess what, I usually eat a serving for 4 in two meals, now that's a problem.
> 
> Got the TV turned off, radio off--just the telephone to contend with but I am determined to have a peaceful Friday evening.
> 
> Have a good evening all--I'm off to have Sam's Potato Chowder without the Ho Ho Ho Green Giant corn, only thing I don't have on hand. fyi did you know that the Green Giant lives right here in Minnesota? LeSeuer to be exact, drive by there frequently.


----------



## carol's gifts

settleg said:


> OMG Sam! I'm hungry already and now drooling for this cake. Maybe for thanksgiving???
> 
> Oh, thank you for the tip for fan and feather. This is my first fan and feather I will be completing. Attempted it before but kept messing up. (an afghan) Now doing a scarf and am quite satisfied so far. Found my camera so will try to post a picture later.
> 
> Mentioned at the end of the last TP (this afternoon) that was having blurry vision and had a dr. appointment at 4:30. Well in 6 months since my last vision check my right eye has changed AND I'm now developing cataracts. Dr said I was too young for cataract surgery as of now and will check me again in 6 months. Meanwhile order a new right lens only for my glasses. GOINFS=getting old is not for sissies. Oh well, just another day and it could have been something worse so I'm set to go full speed ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
Click to expand...

 :roll: Settleg--Not sure why your Dr would say you are to young for cataract surgery. I just turn 66 and had to have cataract surgery 12yrs ago. I also had blurred vision, went to Dr and he said I had fast growing cataracts, and I needed surgery right away. It was all of a sudden this started??? do Dr's always know best???


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Sam and fellow tp'ers. TGIF!!!!!
That potato chowder sounds amazing Sam. Guess what I am going to be making tomorrow. lol.

5mm I do hope your cousin is safe and sound. Prayers for you and yours.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I had noticed that over the past 2 months in the evening my vision would become blurred. then today it was blurry all day and I had trouble focusing. I think she (dr) meant they were too small for surgery because she said my vision had not yet reached the criteria that would consitute surgery. I also thought that at 60 I certainly was not too young (I'm almost 60). Anyway, I will go back in 60 months for a recheck. IF my vision keeps getting blurry after the new lens for my right eye I will go to someone else for a second opinion for sure. I do thank you for your input; like you said...are doctors always right?


carol's gifts said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Sam! I'm hungry already and now drooling for this cake. Maybe for thanksgiving???
> 
> Oh, thank you for the tip for fan and feather. This is my first fan and feather I will be completing. Attempted it before but kept messing up. (an afghan) Now doing a scarf and am quite satisfied so far. Found my camera so will try to post a picture later.
> 
> Mentioned at the end of the last TP (this afternoon) that was having blurry vision and had a dr. appointment at 4:30. Well in 6 months since my last vision check my right eye has changed AND I'm now developing cataracts. Dr said I was too young for cataract surgery as of now and will check me again in 6 months. Meanwhile order a new right lens only for my glasses. GOINFS=getting old is not for sissies. Oh well, just another day and it could have been something worse so I'm set to go full speed ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: Settleg--Not sure why your Dr would say you are to young for cataract surgery. I just turn 66 and had to have cataract surgery 12yrs ago. I also had blurred vision, went to Dr and he said I had fast growing cataracts, and I needed surgery right away. It was all of a sudden this started??? do Dr's always know best???
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

Hello to all the Great, Loving, Caring, Funny, Interesting, Talented Tea Party Friends!!! I actually got to spend Friday afternoon at home, hemming some slacks, watching a movie, cleaning out accumulated papers--now most important of all--getting to visit with ya'll!!! I only have a cold glass of water for now. I try to drink lots of water. 

Sam--the potato soup sounds delicious, especially since our weather has been in the 20's at night. I did print off the copy of the cake just in case I have a "Betty Crocker" moment!!

It is so funny--before Fred passed away we always slept close and snuggled, I could hardly sleep under just a sheet; Now I sleep under a sheet,two blankets, comforter and flannel PJ's!!! I was telling my DIL and laughed cause I realized before I always had my precious Fred to keep me snug and warm!!

Marianne, I will have to go back and read past TP to find how what happened. I send my prayers, love and hope for a fast recovery, so you can enjoy that Georgia springtime in the mountains around you.

5mmdps--It is really sad for all the people on the east coast and hope you have heard good news regarding your cousin. Our neighbor here--her son had severe damage to his business, no power, but is safe. 

Jim--WELCOME to the greatest group of friends here on Tea Party. Promise me--you will not be bored!! Learn alot, laugh alot and eat alot; I can't do any kind of crafts anymore due to arthritis and pinch nerve, but still enjoy hearing of all the great projects others accomplish. So sit back and sit a spell!!!


----------



## carol's gifts

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam and fellow tp'ers. TGIF!!!!!
> That potato chowder sounds amazing Sam. Guess what I am going to be making tomorrow. lol.
> 
> 5mm I do hope your cousin is safe and sound. Prayers for you and yours.


 :lol:  gagesmom--what beautiful pumpkins!! Looks like they are crocheted???


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/


 :hunf: ok, i see the deal, last wk WW recipes, this wk.... what :?: Sam your :twisted: :mrgreen: :roll: 
i finished off the last of my lasaugna fixed with zuc's. when i fix it again, and i will, i will pre cook my zuc's so to get some of the moisture outa them. other than that, didn't miss the pasta at all. 
today, i took bj to work and got started at church cleaning, then after i moved the stuff out of the foyer and got my floor cleaned and waxed. i went to see sister. she is doing really well, the rehab is really helping her. i see her going home maybe early next wk. mom is set to leave nursing home thurs. i am so glad, just we gotta keep up with the visits so dad doesn't get down about being there alone. its a balancing act i tell ya. 
younger sis is coming in next wkend. we have an uncle who has reared his ugly head about some land issues. thought we could take care of it quietly ourselves but i think mom and her sister and bro. (if anyone can sit in the room with him) will have to mediate this out so it doesn't end up in court. like anyone has the money for that :!: i told sister, she would have to be our mediator with mom, cause i have no use for the man. i wouldn't be able to sit and keep my mouth shut ( i always said do what ever you want to me, but mess with my family. we're gonna talk :hunf: ) sister is very good deals with public all the time, she and i think alike, i just can't keep it to myself :roll: 
i finally got mom and sisters absontee ballots back to the court house, talk about a bunch of red tape, wow. had i know all this, they wouldn't have voted this yr. cause i did all the running around. i told bj tomorrow i will be june cleaver again. ;-) 
sam, the pinapple cupcakes don't rise much at all, but aren't they so moist. of course i didn't bake any, i just took part of my cousins, she cooks all the time and bakes all the time, was a cook for 25 yrs at high school, she can bake the best of anyone i know. used to when i was single, i worked 2 jobs and had little time off and lived in apt. she would cook cornbread muffins for me and biscuits and i would freeze them and get them out as i wanted. she did stuff like that for me all the time. 
5mm. hope everything works out for your cousin. praying for you. let us know. 
joe, have you moved on or having health issues.
marianne, REST... take care of yourself
jim, welcome to the group. we're a motley crew but always interesting none the less. my bro in law lives in Indianapolis. 
sam, i didn't see the tea party listed in the chit chat area either. 
later all


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi Jim.....I'm also semi-retired...and have done some consulting. I have a ship model built by my DH (dear husband) great grandfather. it needs a lot of help---I may call on you.

When your stomach growls, it just means to come to the Tea Party and try some of the recipes that we share.

You may see quite a few abbreviations---just ask if they throw you off. Welcome and hope to hear more from you!

What's your beverage of choice? I'm sure TheWren (Sam), our host has a virtual version of it for you!



tuscanymoon said:


> Hello, my name is Jim. I'm new to KP and I can't remember who it was that said, "You have to join the tea party"....so here I am.
> 
> I'm an electrical engineer and am past the age of retirement but still do consulting. I love to knit, build ship models and sketch and work in charcoal. I do some cooking, but it usually gets down when I hear my stomach moaning.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ooops---double post.


----------



## melyn

Hi everyone and welcome Jim. I am not too impressed with myself at the moment I thought I had almost finished a sweater for my GS, had just finished the second sleeve or thought I had but when I put it with the rest to sew up tomorrow I noticed I had done the edge stitches on the decrease for the raglan back to front and now I have to take it all the way back to the first cast offs. I am not a happy bunny because was hoping to have it finished by Saturday when he and my daughter usually visit.
Love the recipes that have been posted and enjoyed all the pics. We had quite a few kids visit this Halloween my sweets just about lasted have a few lollies left that my grandchildren will polish off I am sure. Molly my staffie welcomed them all but the last 2 she just wouldn't leave alone and it was only when they removed their masks I realized it was my GS and his friend, I wasn't expecting him this year so hadn't been looking out for him, he was 14 this year and informed me he is too old to go trick and treating so definitely wont be coming next year. He went on to say but you can save me some of the sweets if u want lol. Oh well back to the frogging and reknitting maybe it won't take me too long


----------



## gagesmom

carol's gifts said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sam and fellow tp'ers. TGIF!!!!!
> That potato chowder sounds amazing Sam. Guess what I am going to be making tomorrow. lol.
> 
> 5mm I do hope your cousin is safe and sound. Prayers for you and yours.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:  gagesmom--what beautiful pumpkins!! Looks like they are crocheted???
Click to expand...

Hi there and good to meet you. I haven't been to a tea party for a bit now. My pumpkins are knit. they were fun to do. Made quite a few baby pumpkin hats. I saw a bit of last weeks tp and saw all your lovely pictures. I am sorry about your loss of your dear Fred.
I am glad that you shared your photos though. My heart breaks for you but it sounds as though you have wonderful friends and family. Also a Happy Birthday wish to you (belated)


----------



## jheiens

tuscanymoon said:


> Hello, my name is Jim. I'm new to KP and I can't remember who it was that said, "You have to join the tea party"....so here I am.
> 
> I'm an electrical engineer and am past the age of retirement but still do consulting. I love to knit, build ship models and sketch and work in charcoal. I do some cooking, but it usually gets down when I hear my stomach moaning.


Welcome,Jim. Please join us any chance you get. We are peaceable, friendly and many are quite knowledge about how to do, where to find, or how to fix just about anything here.

There is always room for everyone at Sam (AKA the wren)'s table. Please join us again.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234

Welcome to the TP, Jim! We need another man to help Sam out. This is a great group and I am sure you will enjoy it. Please come back often and join us.

Sam, delicious recipes. I wasn't going to open the cake, but now I guess I will. I hope I don't gain everything back by reading the recipe!

Decided to do the early vote thing today. Waited in line for 1 1/2 hours, but I think it could be worse on Tuesday. DD didn't want to stay, but she did. Glad it is over. Now I am free to do some chores on Tuesday.

I picked up my artwork that I had framed, and I am really pleased with the results. Can't wait to get it all hung! I did have to change one frame because the one I had chosen was discontinued. Of course, the one I liked was more expensive. But I am basically done, and DD won't have to reframe when she inherits them!

She got hers as well and they really looked nice. One was what she painted when she took an art lesson when she was in Paris. It really looks good.

Well, I think I will feed the pets, and maybe grab something to eat. I'm sure I will check back later. Hugs to all!


----------



## carol's gifts

Southern Gal---Sorry to hear you have a Full Plate right now. Stay strong, and rise above it. Don't let that uglyness jump on you!!! ( We had an uncle like that, he died, only his two brothers attended his service- and that was only because they were his brothers!!) Beauty is skin deep, but uglyness goes all the way to the bone. I know this might not sound good to say, but I was always taught to tell the truth!!! Need a laugh--go back to last weeks TP and read the by "Settleg" titled "and that's when the fight started"!( I think page 8-11???? Remember to keep that Southern Charm!!!


----------



## Silverowl

Welcome Jim,pull up a chair and have a brew (English term for tea).


----------



## 81brighteyes

thewren said:


> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/


Only the first paragraph became visible on my computer. I will try again another time. Anything with pumpkin in it has to be good.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi all, too much going on in the personal life right now. I have sent Sam a PM. Thank you everyone for your concerns. Missing you all. I will be back when I get this stuff sorted out. Some things are harder to deal with than others. Still no word on the cousin. Take care.


----------



## iamsam

i'm certainly glad it was nothing worse - hoping the new lens does the trick.

sam

by the way - how old does one need to be to have cataract surgery?



settleg said:


> Mentioned at the end of the last TP (this afternoon) that was having blurry vision and had a dr. appointment at 4:30. Well in 6 months since my last vision check my right eye has changed AND I'm now developing cataracts. Dr said I was too young for cataract surgery as of now and will check me again in 6 months. Meanwhile order a new right lens only for my glasses. GOINFS=getting old is not for sissies. Oh well, just another day and it could have been something worse so I'm set to go full speed ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

really glad you decided to join us jim - we need more men - it sounds like you have a lot of irons in the fire besides knitting - would love to see some pictures of your work. and don't be a stranger - come as often as you can - always room at the table.

sam



tuscanymoon said:


> Hello, my name is Jim. I'm new to KP and I can't remember who it was that said, "You have to join the tea party"....so here I am.
> 
> I'm an electrical engineer and am past the age of retirement but still do consulting. I love to knit, build ship models and sketch and work in charcoal. I do some cooking, but it usually gets down when I hear my stomach moaning.


----------



## iamsam

settleg - really like the new avatar.

sam



settleg said:


> Welcome Jim! This is a wonderful forum where we discuss knitting , famly, pets, life in general. Sam is our host and when he needs a break others jump in to carry on. Glad to have you join us.
> 
> 
> tuscanymoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, my name is Jim. I'm new to KP and I can't remember who it was that said, "You have to join the tea party"....so here I am.
> 
> I'm an electrical engineer and am past the age of retirement but still do consulting. I love to knit, build ship models and sketch and work in charcoal. I do some cooking, but it usually gets down when I hear my stomach moaning.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

do you have his autograph?

sam



Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> POTATO CHOWDER
> Serves one
> 
> PASTA SALAD WITH BLUE CHEESE, WALNUTS AND ARUGULA (serves 4)
> 
> Great recipes Sam! I like the first "serves one" always I have to set aside servings for another meal and, guess what, I usually eat a serving for 4 in two meals, now that's a problem.
> 
> Got the TV turned off, radio off--just the telephone to contend with but I am determined to have a peaceful Friday evening.
> 
> Have a good evening all--I'm off to have Sam's Potato Chowder without the Ho Ho Ho Green Giant corn, only thing I don't have on hand. fyi did you know that the Green Giant lives right here in Minnesota? LeSeuer to be exact, drive by there frequently.
Click to expand...


----------



## 81brighteyes

20/20 is on the t.v. and showing many places where Sandy brought great misery. It makes your heart break. Thank goodness for the kindness of many who are helping either physically or financially. Sam, your potato chowder sounds good. I have a similar one, but ham is used and the canned corn is perfect. Although we have been having lovely weather (in the 80's) for a welcome change, I went ahead and made a yummy soup: "Artichoke Cheese Soup" which is very easy. Also, an exceptionally easy Black Bean Soup last weekend. The only one I've made using only the microwave as per instructions. Of course, once I decided to make soup, I knew the chilly weather we had for several days would change. I am knitting a sweet top-down sweater for a baby girl due this month. It's always so nice holding baby yarn in ones hands and then knowing it will be on a precious little one. Welcome Jim: you are going to enjoy our party. We always have a good time with lots of non-fattening goodies to eat with our beverage. Take care everyone.


----------



## iamsam

it is at the top of the list right now - i think it depends on how many post there are - when there is a bit of silence (which is rare) on the ktp our placement slips down. i just hope everyone finds us.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> :hunf: ok, i see the deal, last wk WW recipes, this wk.... what :?: Sam your :twisted: :mrgreen: :roll:
> i finished off the last of my lasaugna fixed with zuc's. when i fix it again, and i will, i will pre cook my zuc's so to get some of the moisture outa them. other than that, didn't miss the pasta at all.
> today, i took bj to work and got started at church cleaning, then after i moved the stuff out of the foyer and got my floor cleaned and waxed. i went to see sister. she is doing really well, the rehab is really helping her. i see her going home maybe early next wk. mom is set to leave nursing home thurs. i am so glad, just we gotta keep up with the visits so dad doesn't get down about being there alone. its a balancing act i tell ya.
> younger sis is coming in next wkend. we have an uncle who has reared his ugly head about some land issues. thought we could take care of it quietly ourselves but i think mom and her sister and bro. (if anyone can sit in the room with him) will have to mediate this out so it doesn't end up in court. like anyone has the money for that :!: i told sister, she would have to be our mediator with mom, cause i have no use for the man. i wouldn't be able to sit and keep my mouth shut ( i always said do what ever you want to me, but mess with my family. we're gonna talk :hunf: ) sister is very good deals with public all the time, she and i think alike, i just can't keep it to myself :roll:
> i finally got mom and sisters absontee ballots back to the court house, talk about a bunch of red tape, wow. had i know all this, they wouldn't have voted this yr. cause i did all the running around. i told bj tomorrow i will be june cleaver again. ;-)
> sam, the pinapple cupcakes don't rise much at all, but aren't they so moist. of course i didn't bake any, i just took part of my cousins, she cooks all the time and bakes all the time, was a cook for 25 yrs at high school, she can bake the best of anyone i know. used to when i was single, i worked 2 jobs and had little time off and lived in apt. she would cook cornbread muffins for me and biscuits and i would freeze them and get them out as i wanted. she did stuff like that for me all the time.
> 5mm. hope everything works out for your cousin. praying for you. let us know.
> joe, have you moved on or having health issues.
> marianne, REST... take care of yourself
> jim, welcome to the group. we're a motley crew but always interesting none the less. my bro in law lives in Indianapolis.
> sam, i didn't see the tea party listed in the chit chat area either.
> later all
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam I really think the dr miss spoke. She later said that according to the vision scale that determined at what stage you were a candidate for cataract surgery I had not reached. I think she meant by "too young" was that the cataracts were too young or not developed enough yet. Suppose to go back in 6 months but if the vision gets worse before the I will seek another opinion.

Glad you like the new avatar. So many had changed theirs I thought why not...was going to post a picture but couldn't get my computer camera to work...just as well...might have frightened folks and halloween has passed. LOL


thewren said:


> i'm certainly glad it was nothing worse - hoping the new lens does the trick.
> 
> sam
> 
> by the way - how old does one need to be to have cataract surgery?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay Brighteyes...so where are the recipes for these soups??? You know you can't wet our appetites without sharing the recipe now. LOL


81brighteyes said:


> 20/20 is on the t.v. and showing many places where Sandy brought great misery. It makes your heart break. Thank goodness for the kindness of many who are helping either physically or financially. Sam, your potato chowder sounds good. I have a similar one, but ham is used and the canned corn is perfect. Although we have been having lovely weather (in the 80's) for a welcome change, I went ahead and made a yummy soup: "Artichoke Cheese Soup" which is very easy. Also, an exceptionally easy Black Bean Soup last weekend. The only one I've made using only the microwave as per instructions. Of course, once I decided to make soup, I knew the chilly weather we had for several days would change. I am knitting a sweet top-down sweater for a baby girl due this month. It's always so nice holding baby yarn in ones hands and then knowing it will be on a precious little one. Welcome Jim: you are going to enjoy our party. We always have a good time with lots of non-fattening goodies to eat with our beverage. Take care everyone.


----------



## Redkimba

Found the new round this time. 

Sam (and others) - ya'll are not making my diet going by any easier with all the sweets you are posting. I'm gonna have to double my walking/exercise time. ::mockingly shakes finger::

I made a bit more progress on that kid sweater. I can put more progress on it tomorrow after the grocery run & the vet visit.

My poor Manx has another round of worms. I thought that I had killed off the last round with med from the pet store, but apparently she needs something stronger.

My other cat was crying in the other room. He sounded so much like my Inky that I almost had to check that it was him, and that Inky did not return from the dead. (the ghost shows I was watching probably had NOTHING to do my thinking that...)


----------



## 81brighteyes

thewren said:


> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/


this time the entire page came through ok. Have you used this flour? Is it available in stores or must it be purchased from the place that the link gives? The recipe sounds delicious. Yum Yum!


----------



## margewhaples

Glad to hear at last from 5mm: and to know that at least she is ok. Hope cousin is as well. So much confusion reigns in the wake of disasters. You would think that notification would be made if he is still missing. I suppose there are still areas without lights and communication and all able bodies are spending their time helping. Shawls are progressing very slowly. My friends cast came off and we will probably work on purses soon. i am looking forward to having input into the design. I love the ones she has made because they are so light. Still haven't resolved the walker problem. They are looking for the appropriate one. meanwhile, using the one they left.
I have to look into someone building a ramp so that I can make use of the wheelchair that has been offered to me and will also make navigation with the walker easier. I can not give up on my efforts to maintain strength and flexibility as I have no one to take care of me. I wouldn't want to anyway. Loving all of you. Yes where is out whirlwind Joe? A word please. If you are ill we understand, but still need to know. 
Will join again later with my recipe for potato soup. I may have posted it before. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam

brighteyes - do you have a site where i could see your top down baby sweater - i have been hunting one.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> 20/20 is on the t.v. and showing many places where Sandy brought great misery. It makes your heart break. Thank goodness for the kindness of many who are helping either physically or financially. Sam, your potato chowder sounds good. I have a similar one, but ham is used and the canned corn is perfect. Although we have been having lovely weather (in the 80's) for a welcome change, I went ahead and made a yummy soup: "Artichoke Cheese Soup" which is very easy. Also, an exceptionally easy Black Bean Soup last weekend. The only one I've made using only the microwave as per instructions. Of course, once I decided to make soup, I knew the chilly weather we had for several days would change. I am knitting a sweet top-down sweater for a baby girl due this month. It's always so nice holding baby yarn in ones hands and then knowing it will be on a precious little one. Welcome Jim: you are going to enjoy our party. We always have a good time with lots of non-fattening goodies to eat with our beverage. Take care everyone.


----------



## iamsam

i don't know if the grocery here in defiance stocks it or not - i will look for it.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> this time the entire page came through ok. Have you used this flour? Is it available in stores or must it be purchased from the place that the link gives? The recipe sounds delicious. Yum Yum!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

I believe Trader Joes carries that the King Arthur flour.


81brighteyes said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> this time the entire page came through ok. Have you used this flour? Is it available in stores or must it be purchased from the place that the link gives? The recipe sounds delicious. Yum Yum!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Settleg, love your avatar also. There are some really nice ones now.



settleg said:


> I believe Trader Joes carries that the King Arthur flour.
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> this time the entire page came through ok. Have you used this flour? Is it available in stores or must it be purchased from the place that the link gives? The recipe sounds delicious. Yum Yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad to see you here, but so sad that you haven't heard from your cousin as yet....Prayers continue and hopefully things work out. I know what you mean....sometimes, there are things that require total focus. We're thinking of you and missing you--hope you can come join us again real soon.



5mmdpns said:


> Hi all, too much going on in the personal life right now. I have sent Sam a PM. Thank you everyone for your concerns. Missing you all. I will be back when I get this stuff sorted out. Some things are harder to deal with than others. Still no word on the cousin. Take care.


----------



## iamsam

well - if the pumpkin layer cake blows your diet - here is one - i mean it has apples it in - healthy - no?

sam

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe-Tools/Print/Recipe.aspx?recipeID=93779&origin=detail&servings=8&metric=false


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Not sure if anyone wants to work on an afghan or not but there is one or two here that are lovely. http://www.knittingdaily.com/free-afghan-knitting-patterns/


----------



## 81brighteyes

OK, Settleg: Your wish is my command!!! lol

This one is sooooo simple that I'm almost embarrassed to post it, but it is really good. It doesn't make much, but you can always double or triple the ingredients.

Black Bean Soup

1 (15oz.can) black beans, rinsed & drained
1-1/2 cups chicken broth
3/4 cup chunky salsa (I used medium)
1/2 cup canned WHOLE kernel corn, drained
Dash hot pepper sauce
2 tsp. FRESH lime juice
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese (I used sharp cheddar)
2 tabsp. chopped green onions

In a microwave-safe bowl, combine the first 5 ingredients. Cover & microwave on high for 4 minutes or until heated through. Pour into 4 serving bowls; drizzle each with lime juice. Sprinkle with cheese and green onions. Yield: 4 servings. 

Artichoke Cheese Soup (serves 12) 

1 cup chopped onions
1 cup chopped carrots
1 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup butter
1/2 cup flour
2 tabsp. cornstarch
4 cups chicken broth
4 cups milk
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese (I used sharp cheddar)
1 tsp. freshly ground pepper
2 (14oz.) cans Artichoke Hearts, drained and cut into fourths
salt to taste

1. Saute onions, carrots and celery in the butter in a stock pot until tender.
2. Stir in the flour and cornstarch. Add the chicken broth and milk.
3. Cook over medium heat until the mixture begins to boil and thicken, stirring frequently; reduce heat.
4. Add the cheese and pepper. Simmer until the cheese is melted, stirring frequently.
5. Stir in the artichoke hearts and salt.
6. Ladle the warm soup into soup bowls.

There you are. Enjoy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now Sam if you use fat free cream cheese, Heart Smart for the butter, and sugar free apricot jam we could possibly cut some of those calories...but then what about the flavor??? Would it be as delectable? LOL

Brighteyes thank you for posting the soup recipes. Don't worry about them being simplistic...to me that makes them even better. Will have to try at least one of them this weekend.

Feeling sleepy; getting up at 5:50 this morning has done me in even if my sub job was an easy one. Going to turn in for the night. Will be keeping all those in need in my prayers. 5mm will especially lift up you and your missing cousin. Peace to all and will check in tomorrow. Nighty-night.


thewren said:


> well - if the pumpkin layer cake blows your diet - here is one - i mean it has apples it in - healthy - no?
> 
> sam
> 
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe-Tools/Print/Recipe.aspx?recipeID=93779&origin=detail&servings=8&metric=false


----------



## gottastch

Hello everyone!

Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party, Jim! Some of us just knit but some of us crochet as well. We drink coffee, tea and other things stronger too  We love to share what we are working on and what's going on in our lives and oh yes, how could I forget, recipes!!!! Jump in and join the conversation, we are glad to have you!

Sam, the recipes look delish...definitely going to make that pumpkin layer cake!!!

Love the rest of the recipes too - thanks for sharing!!!!

5mmdpns - we are all praying you will have good news about your cousin soon!!!

I got the house whipped back into shape today and got the laundry done. I treated myself to making one more thing for that precious little great niece of mine. I've been hunting for a sock monkey hat pattern and came across quite a few but some had errors and some I couldn't get to work out (my own brain fart, I'm sure) but I came across a more plain hat pattern that I adapted and just added in the colors for a little girl sock monkey hat. It is crochet but it turned out kinda cute. Now I will see about making a baby sock monkey to go along with it. Whatever is done will go in the mail on Monday. The hat should be a little big for her now...good to grow into  I hope her mom and dad like it.


----------



## 81brighteyes

For Sam: I have sent you a pm. All info is there for you re the sweater.


----------



## mjs

settleg said:


> OMG Sam! I'm hungry already and now drooling for this cake. Maybe for thanksgiving???
> 
> Oh, thank you for the tip for fan and feather. This is my first fan and feather I will be completing. Attempted it before but kept messing up. (an afghan) Now doing a scarf and am quite satisfied so far. Found my camera so will try to post a picture later.
> 
> Mentioned at the end of the last TP (this afternoon) that was having blurry vision and had a dr. appointment at 4:30. Well in 6 months since my last vision check my right eye has changed AND I'm now developing cataracts. Dr said I was too young for cataract surgery as of now and will check me again in 6 months. Meanwhile order a new right lens only for my glasses. GOINFS=getting old is not for sissies. Oh well, just another day and it could have been something worse so I'm set to go full speed ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
Click to expand...

I don't think there is any such thing as being too young for cataract surgery. You might want to consult someone else, especially if your doctor is an older one.


----------



## mjs

settleg said:


> I had noticed that over the past 2 months in the evening my vision would become blurred. then today it was blurry all day and I had trouble focusing. I think she (dr) meant they were too small for surgery because she said my vision had not yet reached the criteria that would consitute surgery. I also thought that at 60 I certainly was not too young (I'm almost 60). Anyway, I will go back in 60 months for a recheck. IF my vision keeps getting blurry after the new lens for my right eye I will go to someone else for a second opinion for sure. I do thank you for your input; like you said...are doctors always right?
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Sam! I'm hungry already and now drooling for this cake. Maybe for thanksgiving???
> 
> Oh, thank you for the tip for fan and feather. This is my first fan and feather I will be completing. Attempted it before but kept messing up. (an afghan) Now doing a scarf and am quite satisfied so far. Found my camera so will try to post a picture later.
> 
> Mentioned at the end of the last TP (this afternoon) that was having blurry vision and had a dr. appointment at 4:30. Well in 6 months since my last vision check my right eye has changed AND I'm now developing cataracts. Dr said I was too young for cataract surgery as of now and will check me again in 6 months. Meanwhile order a new right lens only for my glasses. GOINFS=getting old is not for sissies. Oh well, just another day and it could have been something worse so I'm set to go full speed ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: Settleg--Not sure why your Dr would say you are to young for cataract surgery. I just turn 66 and had to have cataract surgery 12yrs ago. I also had blurred vision, went to Dr and he said I had fast growing cataracts, and I needed surgery right away. It was all of a sudden this started??? do Dr's always know best???
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I don't think there is any such thing as cataracts' being too small for surgery since you remove the lens. But they may be too small for insurance to cover it?


----------



## mjs

81brighteyes said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> this time the entire page came through ok. Have you used this flour? Is it available in stores or must it be purchased from the place that the link gives? The recipe sounds delicious. Yum Yum!
Click to expand...

The KA white whole wheat flour now is quite widely available in markets. I think KA has become well enough known by now that maybe there is more demand because now we can find some of their mixes. Otherwise you can order from them. Every so often they have an offer of free postage with an order of $60 or some such thing. Last year four of us swimmers went together and put in an order and got free postage. Their catalog is free and fun to look at, though they've gone much more to mixes than they used to. It's employee-owned and just recently expanded greatly. I think the site is www.kingarthurflour.com You can get a newsletter from them and it almost always has a recipe.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hello Friends Old and New!! - I am determined to stay in the loop this week. I have managed to read all of the last 2 weeks- it is so much easier to get caught up if I am not logged in and commenting every other page..... Great recipes so far - But I refuse to open the cake page... I read that some trips are in progress and ready to start - I hope everyone travels well and gets their fill of hugs (Lurker2) and fun. So sorry to hear of the new health issues - Marianne we are going to have to wrap you in bubble wrap if you don't watch out... so glad to hear that your Mom is doing so well- Jynx - it sounds like you have your situation well in hand, walking the fine line of standing up for yourself and not stepping on "medicals" toes can be problematic. Wishes for good reports and quick healing to all who need it. 5- I am so sorry for the stress of not hearing from your cousin - there is so much confusion - I know of one person that is safe but stranded with no gas and no way to get any... you are in my thoughts sweetie- I can hardly wait to see new puppy pics - and so sad to hear of losses of friends furbabies. All of the great pictures over the last couple of weeks are so much fun. I tend to write down what page they are on and pull them up on my iPad when DH and I are visiting in between TV watching. I know I haven't addressed but a tiny bit of what's been happening over the last couple of weeks - but know that you are all in my thoughts - I rooting for all of you and applauding every success!!! DH seems to be making some progress with his doctor and treatments - the professional opinion seems to be leaning towards Crohn's. We have really been on a roller coaster emotionally and mentally.... and of course DH physically. I'm trying to stay positive -which is my normal default.... but some days it is just more than I can manage. But we will get through this - my hair is already all grey so how bad can it be???? I can always check in here and find someone to inspire me to get off my *** and get something positive done!! Thanks for that!!!!! I'll try to check back in a bit - if not for SURE tomorrow!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## iamsam

great hat kathy - we will definitely need a picture of it being modeled by the baby.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party, Jim! Some of us just knit but some of us crochet as well. We drink coffee, tea and other things stronger too  We love to share what we are working on and what's going on in our lives and oh yes, how could I forget, recipes!!!! Jump in and join the conversation, we are glad to have you!
> 
> Sam, the recipes look delish...definitely going to make that pumpkin layer cake!!!
> 
> Love the rest of the recipes too - thanks for sharing!!!!
> 
> 5mmdpns - we are all praying you will have good news about your cousin soon!!!
> 
> I got the house whipped back into shape today and got the laundry done. I treated myself to making one more thing for that precious little great niece of mine. I've been hunting for a sock monkey hat pattern and came across quite a few but some had errors and some I couldn't get to work out (my own brain fart, I'm sure) but I came across a more plain hat pattern that I adapted and just added in the colors for a little girl sock monkey hat. It is crochet but it turned out kinda cute. Now I will see about making a baby sock monkey to go along with it. Whatever is done will go in the mail on Monday. The hat should be a little big for her now...good to grow into  I hope her mom and dad like it.


----------



## iamsam

so good to hear from you sandy - sending bushels of healing energy to your husband - and calming aroma therapy for you. i don't think you need worry about getting something done - it sounds as though you have enough on your plate.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hello Friends Old and New!! - I am determined to stay in the loop this week. I have managed to read all of the last 2 weeks- it is so much easier to get caught up if I am not logged in and commenting every other page..... Great recipes so far - But I refuse to open the cake page... I read that some trips are in progress and ready to start - I hope everyone travels well and gets their fill of hugs (Lurker2) and fun. So sorry to hear of the new health issues - Marianne we are going to have to wrap you in bubble wrap if you don't watch out... so glad to hear that your Mom is doing so well- Jynx - it sounds like you have your situation well in hand, walking the fine line of standing up for yourself and not stepping on "medicals" toes can be problematic. Wishes for good reports and quick healing to all who need it. 5- I am so sorry for the stress of not hearing from your cousin - there is so much confusion - I know of one person that is safe but stranded with no gas and no way to get any... you are in my thoughts sweetie- I can hardly wait to see new puppy pics - and so sad to hear of losses of friends furbabies. All of the great pictures over the last couple of weeks are so much fun. I tend to write down what page they are on and pull them up on my iPad when DH and I are visiting in between TV watching. I know I haven't addressed but a tiny bit of what's been happening over the last couple of weeks - but know that you are all in my thoughts - I rooting for all of you and applauding every success!!! DH seems to be making some progress with his doctor and treatments - the professional opinion seems to be leaning towards Crohn's. We have really been on a roller coaster emotionally and mentally.... and of course DH physically. I'm trying to stay positive -which is my normal default.... but some days it is just more than I can manage. But we will get through this - my hair is already all grey so how bad can it be???? I can always check in here and find someone to inspire me to get off my *** and get something positive done!! Thanks for that!!!!! I'll try to check back in a bit - if not for SURE tomorrow!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## iamsam

it is just after midnight - think i will go to bed - my eyes burn - think that means they need to close. see you in the morning or whenever i get up. lol

sam


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> it is just after midnight - think i will go to bed - my eyes burn - think that means they need to close. see you in the morning or whenever i get up. lol
> 
> sam


I just washed my face and brushed my teeth but decided to do a little jigsaw puzzle before I go up.


----------



## Strawberry4u

5mmdpns said:


> Hi all, too much going on in the personal life right now. I have sent Sam a PM. Thank you everyone for your concerns. Missing you all. I will be back when I get this stuff sorted out. Some things are harder to deal with than others. Still no word on the cousin. Take care.


Sorry to hear things are going on in personal life. Hope all gets better for you soon. Take care. You and family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Strawberry4u

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is just after midnight - think i will go to bed - my eyes burn - think that means they need to close. see you in the morning or whenever i get up. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I just washed my face and brushed my teeth but decided to do a little jigsaw puzzle before I go up.
Click to expand...

I enjoy jigsaw puzzles too. Have fun


----------



## carol's gifts

AZ Sticks said:


> Hello Friends Old and New!! - I am determined to stay in the loop this week. I have managed to read all of the last 2 weeks- it is so much easier to get caught up if I am not logged in and commenting every other page..... Great recipes so far - But I refuse to open the cake page... I read that some trips are in progress and ready to start - I hope everyone travels well and gets their fill of hugs (Lurker2) and fun. So sorry to hear of the new health issues - Marianne we are going to have to wrap you in bubble wrap if you don't watch out... so glad to hear that your Mom is doing so well- Jynx - it sounds like you have your situation well in hand, walking the fine line of standing up for yourself and not stepping on "medicals" toes can be problematic. Wishes for good reports and quick healing to all who need it. 5- I am so sorry for the stress of not hearing from your cousin - there is so much confusion - I know of one person that is safe but stranded with no gas and no way to get any... you are in my thoughts sweetie- I can hardly wait to see new puppy pics - and so sad to hear of losses of friends furbabies. All of the great pictures over the last couple of weeks are so much fun. I tend to write down what page they are on and pull them up on my iPad when DH and I are visiting in between TV watching. I know I haven't addressed but a tiny bit of what's been happening over the last couple of weeks - but know that you are all in my thoughts - I rooting for all of you and applauding every success!!! DH seems to be making some progress with his doctor and treatments - the professional opinion seems to be leaning towards Crohn's. We have really been on a roller coaster emotionally and mentally.... and of course DH physically. I'm trying to stay positive -which is my normal default.... but some days it is just more than I can manage. But we will get through this - my hair is already all grey so how bad can it be???? I can always check in here and find someone to inspire me to get off my *** and get something positive done!! Thanks for that!!!!! I'll try to check back in a bit - if not for SURE tomorrow!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


 :wink: Sandi/AZ Sticks---I totally understand when you sayyou can't get on as often. It has been a hard time for me--but everyday I thought of all my wonderful, caring friends on TP. I look foward to visiting and sipping on coffee, or water (depending on the time of day) as I enjoy our visits. Hopefully they will find the source of health issues with your husband.Stay strong and know we all are thinking of you.


----------



## pammie1234

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your cousin. I hope you hear something soon.

Picked up my socks that I started many moons ago. I'm on the heel. Going pretty well, but I have a dropped stitch and my crochet hook is too big. I may go to the garage and look in some of my DM's things. I know she had some really small hooks. I'm just so glad I caught it!


----------



## Sandy

tuscanymoon said:


> Hello, my name is Jim. I'm new to KP and I can't remember who it was that said, "You have to join the tea party"....so here I am.
> 
> I'm an electrical engineer and am past the age of retirement but still do consulting. I love to knit, build ship models and sketch and work in charcoal. I do some cooking, but it usually gets down when I hear my stomach moaning.


Welcome Jim! Glad to have another guy on the KTP.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Hello Friends Old and New!! - I am determined to stay in the loop this week. I have managed to read all of the last 2 weeks- it is so much easier to get caught up if I am not logged in and commenting every other page..... Great recipes so far - But I refuse to open the cake page... I read that some trips are in progress and ready to start - I hope everyone travels well and gets their fill of hugs (Lurker2) and fun. So sorry to hear of the new health issues - Marianne we are going to have to wrap you in bubble wrap if you don't watch out... so glad to hear that your Mom is doing so well- Jynx - it sounds like you have your situation well in hand, walking the fine line of standing up for yourself and not stepping on "medicals" toes can be problematic. Wishes for good reports and quick healing to all who need it. 5- I am so sorry for the stress of not hearing from your cousin - there is so much confusion - I know of one person that is safe but stranded with no gas and no way to get any... you are in my thoughts sweetie- I can hardly wait to see new puppy pics - and so sad to hear of losses of friends furbabies. All of the great pictures over the last couple of weeks are so much fun. I tend to write down what page they are on and pull them up on my iPad when DH and I are visiting in between TV watching. I know I haven't addressed but a tiny bit of what's been happening over the last couple of weeks - but know that you are all in my thoughts - I rooting for all of you and applauding every success!!! DH seems to be making some progress with his doctor and treatments - the professional opinion seems to be leaning towards Crohn's. We have really been on a roller coaster emotionally and mentally.... and of course DH physically. I'm trying to stay positive -which is my normal default.... but some days it is just more than I can manage. But we will get through this - my hair is already all grey so how bad can it be???? I can always check in here and find someone to inspire me to get off my *** and get something positive done!! Thanks for that!!!!! I'll try to check back in a bit - if not for SURE tomorrow!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


thank you for the thoughts! My daughter would be one of the most 'unhuggable' people I know, or have in my family. I think I would be banned for ever- problem from the dysfunctional beginnings. I will accept a hug from you Sandi as proxy!!!! this is one really nice thing about the KTP 'family' the 'virtual' hugs that are shared. Luckily Fale is a very good 'hugger'. 
A sincere hope all goes well for your DH!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will hold off a little longer on getting the electric blanket for now. Oh guess I do not really sleep alone. Frodo and Tommy sleep with me. They are great bed partners.
> 
> 
> 
> When I had my doxie boy, he was like a personal bed heater.
Click to expand...

Rufus is too big to share my single bed, but he makes a very good bed warmer- Ringo loves to hop up beside me- I really must get the flea deterrent mixed up!


----------



## Dreamweaver

It is 1:30 AM and I am headed to bed but wanted to get caught up and see what was going on here.... LOVE potato soup and the cake sounds fabulous.... I've Pinned that and expect my GD will be calling to see if I've made it yet! 

DPN... hope that your cousin is just unable to get a message out. I know that is the case for many... we must all take care of our personal issues first.... KTP will always be here..

Rookie... love Sister Bay and Door County (DH spent summers picking cherries there... and folks always visited each year...) I have a few pieces of enameled jewelry from one of the local artisans...... Nothing like a Friday Night Fish Fry.....but I missed the goats.... must be after my time. 

Being blonde, I don't want to end up too strawberry looking... I want a dark copper red..... Maybe it would be fun after the holidays. if I didn't like it, I could grow it out over the winter....... 

took mom for hair and bank today and then here for steak dinner before the football game. What a perfect evening... The weather was ideal and the star quarterback was back from injury. Rachel was great...... but spent the hours before the game at Dr.s.... She has a bad cough that has worsened since Doc in the Box visit so went to regular today and had breathing treatment, steroid, antibiotic, inhaler scripts. They said possible asthma... but I didn't think you all of audden developed that at 16. Livey had a problem as a little one but outgrew it within a year.... 

Club VB tryouts tomorrow... Livey is trying for 3 different teams... I can't believe you have to pay to try out...... Ridiculous..... Need to pick up ordered flats of flowers, take mom to get some mums and then plant it all... DH is working (or that is the story.... he hates yard work!) We are trying to plan a little excursion for Sun. to blow the carbon out of mom's car.... I would rather stay home and watch the race.... but the weather is wonderful.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Hope that our traveler's are going to have wonderful visits.... and lots of fun... 

Took a couple pictures today and will try to get them downloaded tomorrow... 

I'm going to stop answering the phone. Between DD calling to tell me GD was at Dr. and friend calling to say that a mutual friend's mother had fallen at facility because she refused to use her walker and broke her leg in 3 places (after breaking it in one just a couple months ago) and another friend having her breast cancer surgery scheduled for the week before or after Thanksgiving.....I really don't want to hear another bad thing. Night all....


----------



## Pontuf

Welcome Jim! Glad you could join us.
5mm - good to hear you are Ok and keeping you and your family in our prayers.
Love all the new avatars. Such fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> i just finished my 3rd Nicky Epstein Rose Pillow!


Those are so beautiful/ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, yes we want 5mmdpns back and hope she is ok!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy said:


> Hi Sam and Everyone!
> I am soooo glad this week is over! Sam the recipes sound so delicious except for the blue cheese (not my thing). I love potato soup especially with the yukon golds!
> 
> Angora what page in last week's KTP are your pictures? I haven't finished last week it seems I spend more time trying to catch up (and I was doing pretty good this week until last night). The holiday bazaar that my girl friend and I do is coming up on the 9th & 10th next week and I have been trying to finish and start more projects. I also have a football game tonight(play-offs)as well as 2 soccer and 1 more football game next week. I'd better finsih and get going. Will take a project or two with me to work on if it gets slow.


The Latvian Twist photos??


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> While trying to send messages at work before the boss got back, I lost a lot of typing and when I redid it I forgot to put Marianne back in. Dear Lady please stay in the chair or the bed and let others treat like a Queen for a week or howeveer long the dr says you need to be there. Hard I know easier to get it/do it yourself than to call someone, however.... no more falls!
> 
> 5mmdpns, I do hope that you have found your cousin and that all is well. You and yours are in our prayers. Please return when you can, we miss you!
> 
> Has anyone heard from Joe? Or did I miss a message somewhere stating he is okay? Has been some time since we heard from him.
> 
> Got a call before I left work, GS is in ER, having trouble breathing. We know he has allergies not sure to what all yet, middle DS went to get him from sitter and his face was red, chest heaving, couldnt breathe, sitter told him mom dropped him off with a cup that had spoiled choc milk in it. Doesnt know if she knew he had it or where he had gotten it she threw it out and gave him water. DS called have given him some breathing treatments and he is better. At least lifting his head now and talking. (he is 2) They are going to give him another treatment and then dr will be in. Gave DS a list of questions to ask. He is planning to go to court and fight for custody and this is just one more thing that upsets him.


Not an easy thing to go through but wishing you luck. It is so hard for the wee ones when they have trouble breathing. Our one GS has asthma so I know what you are talking about. Can be quite scary. Hope he is ok now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Settleg...sure hope you can get your eyes working ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy said:


> Angora I found the pictures! Sure glad you were on the fringe of the storm and not the middle of it.


Thank you so much. Someone said it headed for here but we never got the worst of it like the far East coast. No damage to our house. Lots without electricity during those days but we never lost ours. My heart goes out to those in the center of it and to all who have loved ones who experienced it.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> Personally I would eat the whole thing myself. How does one follow weight watchers and not starve? Im not knocking in honest  Heidi lost weight on it so I know it works  I just think I would be hungry all the time. I would probably be chowing down on raw vegetable 24/7.


I find that when I restart on WW for the first day or two I struggle to gett by on the points allowed but htat after that my body adjusts and the serving size is normally fine. And most vegies and all fruit now have no points so you can easilly fill up up on raw vegies. One reason for the high points of the great sounding soup is that potatoes and corn are two of the only vegies that need to be counted so not a good combination if trying to fit into the necessary points. But a very tasty combination.


----------



## darowil

settleg said:


> Mentioned at the end of the last TP (this afternoon) that was having blurry vision and had a dr. appointment at 4:30. Well in 6 months since my last vision check my right eye has changed AND I'm now developing cataracts. Dr said I was too young for cataract surgery as of now and will check me again in 6 months. Meanwhile order a new right lens only for my glasses. GOINFS=getting old is not for sissies. Oh well, just another day and it could have been something worse so I'm set to go full speed ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
Click to expand...

Glad its nothing too serious, cataracts these days are so easilly fixed once the time is right.


----------



## darowil

tuscanymoon said:


> Hello, my name is Jim. I'm new to KP and I can't remember who it was that said, "You have to join the tea party"....so here I am.
> 
> I'm an electrical engineer and am past the age of retirement but still do consulting. I love to knit, build ship models and sketch and work in charcoal. I do some cooking, but it usually gets down when I hear my stomach moaning.


Hi Jim welcome. As you will soon see we discuss many things other than knitting- and post photos of other crafts etc that we do. Hint hint...
I agree with whoever said you have ot join the tea party. It is my KP priority, if I can't do anything else I will do the KTP.


----------



## darowil

Southern Gal said:


> :hunf: ok, i see the deal, last wk WW recipes, this wk.... what :?: Sam your :twisted: :mrgreen: :roll:
> 
> i finally got mom and sisters absontee ballots back to the court house, talk about a bunch of red tape, wow. had i know all this, they wouldn't have voted this yr. cause i did all the running around. i told bj tomorrow i will be june cleaver again. ;-)


I actually didn't even look at the link for the unhealthy sounding cake! Easier to resist temptation that way.
Maybe because voting is complusary here people from the electrol commisission go around to hospitals, nursin ghomes etc for people to vote, saves the family having to do the running around.


----------



## KateB

Hi all. Just a quick post as I've got the 'girls' (college friends of 43 years - how did that happen? :lol: ) coming today. DH is away to Arran to golf for a few days so we're having a sleepover! No doubt I'll have the usual sore throat on Monday from too much talking and laughing, but it will be well worth it. :lol:
Thanks for the recipes Sam, and please get us pics of those puppies. 
 
This week I hope that .... all those on trips have a wonderful time..... all those care-givers are looking after themselves too..... anyone feeling unwell will soon be feeling better. Have a great weekend, I'll pop in when I can.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have a good evening and a good night's sleep. Our DD also was on the volleyball travelling and club teams - it sure does cost a lot to get the uniforms, entry fees, and travelling expenses. I enjoyed the games - so action packed---but was not sorry to see that go by the wayside by Junior Year.

We'll have to go to Door County together --- how about a KPTP up there?

Did Dr. say anything about seasonal respiratory syndrome? It's similar to asthma, but usually flairs when the weather changes drastically. Sounds like she's under good care.

Thinking of you and prayers winging their way upwards on your behalf.


Dreamweaver said:


> It is 1:30 AM and I am headed to bed but wanted to get caught up and see what was going on here.... LOVE potato soup and the cake sounds fabulous.... I've Pinned that and expect my GD will be calling to see if I've made it yet!
> 
> DPN... hope that your cousin is just unable to get a message out. I know that is the case for many... we must all take care of our personal issues first.... KTP will always be here..
> 
> Rookie... love Sister Bay and Door County (DH spent summers picking cherries there... and folks always visited each year...) I have a few pieces of enameled jewelry from one of the local artisans...... Nothing like a Friday Night Fish Fry.....but I missed the goats.... must be after my time.
> 
> Being blonde, I don't want to end up too strawberry looking... I want a dark copper red..... Maybe it would be fun after the holidays. if I didn't like it, I could grow it out over the winter.......
> 
> took mom for hair and bank today and then here for steak dinner before the football game. What a perfect evening... The weather was ideal and the star quarterback was back from injury. Rachel was great...... but spent the hours before the game at Dr.s.... She has a bad cough that has worsened since Doc in the Box visit so went to regular today and had breathing treatment, steroid, antibiotic, inhaler scripts. They said possible asthma... but I didn't think you all of audden developed that at 16. Livey had a problem as a little one but outgrew it within a year....
> 
> Club VB tryouts tomorrow... Livey is trying for 3 different teams... I can't believe you have to pay to try out...... Ridiculous..... Need to pick up ordered flats of flowers, take mom to get some mums and then plant it all... DH is working (or that is the story.... he hates yard work!) We are trying to plan a little excursion for Sun. to blow the carbon out of mom's car.... I would rather stay home and watch the race.... but the weather is wonderful.....


----------



## agnescr

Good morning/afternoon/evening... just arrived at the TP and already at page 7,it is a cold damp morning here in Fife,I hope it is nicer where ever you are,and that things are improving for everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy,have a good day folks x


----------



## birkdaleknitter

mjs said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Sam! I'm hungry already and now drooling for this cake. Maybe for thanksgiving???
> 
> Oh, thank you for the tip for fan and feather. This is my first fan and feather I will be completing. Attempted it before but kept messing up. (an afghan) Now doing a scarf and am quite satisfied so far. Found my camera so will try to post a picture later.
> 
> Mentioned at the end of the last TP (this afternoon) that was having blurry vision and had a dr. appointment at 4:30. Well in 6 months since my last vision check my right eye has changed AND I'm now developing cataracts. Dr said I was too young for cataract surgery as of now and will check me again in 6 months. Meanwhile order a new right lens only for my glasses. GOINFS=getting old is not for sissies. Oh well, just another day and it could have been something worse so I'm set to go full speed ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think there is any such thing as being too young for cataract surgery. You might want to consult someone else, especially if your doctor is an older one.
Click to expand...

I was only 38 when I had my first cataract removed and 47 when I had the second one done. Good luck, I hope your eyes settle and your vision doesn't deteriorate any further.


----------



## birkdaleknitter

I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Good Morning everyone. It is 7:13 AM here and still dark outside. It is going to be crispy today but weather is supposed to be sunny for the next few days so all is good. It is nice and warm in my suite. My upstairs neighbours have a wedding to go to this morning and the reception is tonight so it should be a nice quiet day upstairs and I can get more work on my Christmas stocking done. I have sorted out the VHS movies so can just put my feet up and knit and watch movies. I have not broken down to get cable or satelite for my TV so only get one station here to get the news on. Until I get settled with an income coming in, I am trying to keep expenses down. My hands are still sore, so hoping the iburprophen will kick in. I think it must be because of the colder weather outside. So will check in here throughout the day to see what is going on. Talk to you later.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Welcome Birldaleknitter. I think it is quiet in here at the moment but it will pick up. The tea party will continue every day of the week until Friday at 5 pm when another Knitting Tea Party will begin. So glad to have you in the group. You will find a lovely group of men and women here and we share knitting tips, recipes, pictures of our pets and more, and we care about each other through all our cares and woes. Just pull up a nice comfy couch and your favorite tea and join right in. So glad you came to join us.



birkdaleknitter said:


> I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I am not sure who all is changing their clocks this week but I know where I am, we turn them tonight. Please do not forget!!!


----------



## agnescr

birkdaleknitter said:


> I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.


hello and welcome from Scotland


----------



## agnescr

Sq_Dancer said:


> I am not sure who all is changing their clocks this week but I know where I am, we turn them tonight. Please do not forget!!!


Our clocks went back last weekend.....puts me all wrong for about a week


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I have many cousins in England and so I knew that they all changed last week. Made it nice to chat with them though. It was not so late for them. I think North America is tonight. Some places never change the time so it is not everyone here. Not sure about the rest of the world though.  How are you today? Tell me about where you live. I must have Scottish blood in me somewhere but have not found it yet. I asked for a Scottish Bagpipe Record when I was a kid and always enjoyed Andy Stewart. My kids are all 1/4 Scottish also.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sure wish we did not have to refresh this forum to see any new comments in here. Also wish we had a place to put our photos of what we have done and shared. Would be lovely to go into other members folders to see the work that they do.


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam, well sometimes we wish for cooler weather and just watching the news from the East Coast makes us all realize how lucky we are and pray for those who are struggling. It will get warmer here in So Cal for the next few days so I'll keep the Potato Chowder in mind, the Pasta Salad sounds wonderful as well. Thanks again for hosting our Tea Party.


----------



## handyandrea

hello everyone, greetings from Wales. I often read first day of tea party, but don't get round to joining in. I loved the recipes this week, I belong to Slimming World, a bit like WW, and I have lost 50 lbs. Have to accept it is a long term commitment, stray too far from the plan and the pounds sneak back on. Part of the problem is I would rather keep busy knitting or crocheting than do more energetic things!My idea of excercise is a walk to the yarn shop!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

That is part of my problem also. I was used to working hard and physically and now not so physical. I do get to square dance though and that helps. Just need it more often. Glad you are here.



handyandrea said:


> hello everyone, greetings from Wales. I often read first day of tea party, but don't get round to joining in. I loved the recipes this week, I belong to Slimming World, a bit like WW, and I have lost 50 lbs. Have to accept it is a long term commitment, stray too far from the plan and the pounds sneak back on. Part of the problem is I would rather keep busy knitting or crocheting than do more energetic things!My idea of excercise is a walk to the yarn shop!


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Good morning from gray, chilly New Hampshire. We've had our power back now for a few days, and feel dreadful for those still without.
The potato chowder sounds wonderful and warm! Maybe dinner tonight. 
The puppies sound delightful! I'd love a puppy, but DH says absolutely not! I know he's right, because we both still work full time. I'm still reeling from losing my 9 year old kitty last week to colon cancer. Missing him so much. 
I have to agree that having WIP around is a wonderful thing! Always something to catch your interest! Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## agnescr

Sq_Dancer said:


> I have many cousins in England and so I knew that they all changed last week. Made it nice to chat with them though. It was not so late for them. I think North America is tonight. Some places never change the time so it is not everyone here. Not sure about the rest of the world though.  How are you today? Tell me about where you live. I must have Scottish blood in me somewhere but have not found it yet. I asked for a Scottish Bagpipe Record when I was a kid and always enjoyed Andy Stewart. My kids are all 1/4 Scottish also.


Hi I am a highland lassie from Inverness, but live in Fife which is just over the bridge from Edinburgh,it is know to Fifers as The Kingdom,and famous for linoleum,Jimmy Shand,The Proclaimers and Andrew Carnegie,St Andrews the home of golf,a good walk spoiled as we say lol what about you?


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Glad you have your power back on and so glad you came for a visit. I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your kitty. That is the hardest part of having a pet. I love them so much.



grandmatimestwo said:


> Good morning from gray, chilly New Hampshire. We've had our power back now for a few days, and feel dreadful for those still without.
> The potato chowder sounds wonderful and warm! Maybe dinner tonight.
> The puppies sound delightful! I'd love a puppy, but DH says absolutely not! I know he's right, because we both still work full time. I'm still reeling from losing my 9 year old kitty last week to colon cancer. Missing him so much.
> I have to agree that having WIP around is a wonderful thing! Always something to catch your interest! Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## jheiens

Hi, Birkdaleknitter, and welcome to the tea party. Please feel welcomed no matter when you find the time. We enjoy a good time together.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening... just arrived at the TP and already at page 7,it is a cold damp morning here in Fife,I hope it is nicer where ever you are,and that things are improving for everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy,have a good day folks x


that is one thing at least- down here, the weather ought to be getting better- but we have a low pressure system coming in- and some *..... is out there lighting fireworks....... Am cooking up some tripe- which we actually enjoy- will need to get some bread on, before too many more hours go by. The scammer now claims to be in Dubai. I have hardened my heart- checked with the police, the best thing is just to continue ignoring him.


----------



## birkdaleknitter

Sq_Dancer said:


> Welcome Birldaleknitter. I think it is quiet in here at the moment but it will pick up. The tea party will continue every day of the week until Friday at 5 pm when another Knitting Tea Party will begin. So glad to have you in the group. You will find a lovely group of men and women here and we share knitting tips, recipes, pictures of our pets and more, and we care about each other through all our cares and woes. Just pull up a nice comfy couch and your favorite tea and join right in. So glad you came to join us.
> 
> 
> 
> birkdaleknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your kind welcome I'll enjoy catching up through the week.


----------



## birkdaleknitter

agnescr said:


> birkdaleknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.
> 
> 
> 
> hello and welcome from Scotland
Click to expand...

Hi nice to meet you.


----------



## birkdaleknitter

jheiens said:


> Hi, Birkdaleknitter, and welcome to the tea party. Please feel welcomed no matter when you find the time. We enjoy a good time together.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hi and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Pontuf

Welcome birkedaleknitter! So glad you could join us!

Its 5:30 am Saturday morning. In Arizona we do not change our time. We stay on the same time all year long.


----------



## birkdaleknitter

Pontuf said:


> Welcome birkedaleknitter! So glad you could join us!
> 
> Its 5:30 am Saturday morning. In Arizona we do not change our time. We stay on the same time all year long.


Thanks for the welcome. It's just gone 10.30pm here. We don't have daylight saving here in Queensland either.

10.30 Saturday night that is


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I am a Canadian born in BC on the west coast and now relocated to Ontario. Yes, you are probably right about golf. At least for me. I do like the mini golf though. I am single, and living with my little dog and cat who are my faithful companions. I am dating a nice man right now. Will see how that goes. Taking things slowly. 
The provincial flower here is the white trillium, the motto is Loyal she began, Loyal she remains
We have the longest street in the world. Basketball was invented here. 
Famous people from here are or were
Shania Twain, Jim Candy, Jim Carrey, Avril Lavigne, Gordon Lightfoot, Justin Beiber, Paul Anka, and many many more. 
We have the Great Lakes and Niagara Falls. 
Hmmmm will have to think of what else.



agnescr said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have many cousins in England and so I knew that they all changed last week. Made it nice to chat with them though. It was not so late for them. I think North America is tonight. Some places never change the time so it is not everyone here. Not sure about the rest of the world though.  How are you today? Tell me about where you live. I must have Scottish blood in me somewhere but have not found it yet. I asked for a Scottish Bagpipe Record when I was a kid and always enjoyed Andy Stewart. My kids are all 1/4 Scottish also.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I am a highland lassie from Inverness, but live in Fife which is just over the bridge from Edinburgh,it is know to Fifers as The Kingdom,and famous for linoleum,Jimmy Shand,The Proclaimers and Andrew Carnegie,St Andrews the home of golf,a good walk spoiled as we say lol what about you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

birkdaleknitter said:


> I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.


Hello, from over the 'ditch', generally things are light and entertaining around here- which was something Dave who started the Knitting Tea Parties- well before my time on KP- wanted. NanaCaren is on her way to London- and will be meeting up with Dave and another of our KTP'ers, which is rather exciting. Groan, another cannon size firework!
Sam who lives in Defiance, Ohio, is our current host, and we have on going conversations about all sorts of things- though we do try to avoid the hurtful, and controversial- although we are most of us confirmed Knitters. It is always great when we have a new face turn up for a 'cuppa', Hope you call by again!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Lurker, I have missed some of this dialogue. what is this scammer doing?



Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening... just arrived at the TP and already at page 7,it is a cold damp morning here in Fife,I hope it is nicer where ever you are,and that things are improving for everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy,have a good day folks x
> 
> 
> 
> that is one thing at least- down here, the weather ought to be getting better- but we have a low pressure system coming in- and some *..... is out there lighting fireworks....... Am cooking up some tripe- which we actually enjoy- will need to get some bread on, before too many more hours go by. The scammer now claims to be in Dubai. I have hardened my heart- checked with the police, the best thing is just to continue ignoring him.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> I am a Canadian born in BC on the west coast and now relocated to Ontario. Yes, you are probably right about golf. At least for me. I do like the mini golf though. I am single, and living with my little dog and cat who are my faithful companions. I am dating a nice man right now. Will see how that goes. Taking things slowly.
> The provincial flower here is the white trillium, the motto is Loyal she began, Loyal she remains
> We have the longest street in the world. Basketball was invented here.
> Famous people from here are or were
> Shania Twain, Jim Candy, Jim Carrey, Avril Lavigne, Gordon Lightfoot, Justin Beiber, Paul Anka, and many many more.
> We have the Great Lakes and Niagara Falls.
> Hmmmm will have to think of what else.
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have many cousins in England and so I knew that they all changed last week. Made it nice to chat with them though. It was not so late for them. I think North America is tonight. Some places never change the time so it is not everyone here. Not sure about the rest of the world though.  How are you today? Tell me about where you live. I must have Scottish blood in me somewhere but have not found it yet. I asked for a Scottish Bagpipe Record when I was a kid and always enjoyed Andy Stewart. My kids are all 1/4 Scottish also.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I am a highland lassie from Inverness, but live in Fife which is just over the bridge from Edinburgh,it is know to Fifers as The Kingdom,and famous for linoleum,Jimmy Shand,The Proclaimers and Andrew Carnegie,St Andrews the home of golf,a good walk spoiled as we say lol what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sq. Dancer, you may have missed a post I made at the end of the last KTP- would you mind if I download the photo of your stocking for your new man in your life- to show the girls at the knitting counter, in our local emporium- given that it is such an hilarious piece of work!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Feel free to download it. I am honored that you wanted to. 



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Canadian born in BC on the west coast and now relocated to Ontario. Yes, you are probably right about golf. At least for me. I do like the mini golf though. I am single, and living with my little dog and cat who are my faithful companions. I am dating a nice man right now. Will see how that goes. Taking things slowly.
> The provincial flower here is the white trillium, the motto is Loyal she began, Loyal she remains
> We have the longest street in the world. Basketball was invented here.
> Famous people from here are or were
> Shania Twain, Jim Candy, Jim Carrey, Avril Lavigne, Gordon Lightfoot, Justin Beiber, Paul Anka, and many many more.
> We have the Great Lakes and Niagara Falls.
> Hmmmm will have to think of what else.
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have many cousins in England and so I knew that they all changed last week. Made it nice to chat with them though. It was not so late for them. I think North America is tonight. Some places never change the time so it is not everyone here. Not sure about the rest of the world though.  How are you today? Tell me about where you live. I must have Scottish blood in me somewhere but have not found it yet. I asked for a Scottish Bagpipe Record when I was a kid and always enjoyed Andy Stewart. My kids are all 1/4 Scottish also.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I am a highland lassie from Inverness, but live in Fife which is just over the bridge from Edinburgh,it is know to Fifers as The Kingdom,and famous for linoleum,Jimmy Shand,The Proclaimers and Andrew Carnegie,St Andrews the home of golf,a good walk spoiled as we say lol what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sq. Dancer, you may have missed a post I made at the end of the last KTP- would you mind if I download the photo of your stocking for your new man in your life- to show the girls at the knitting counter, in our local emporium- given that it is such an hilarious piece of work!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Oh my. I didn't realize Australia was 15 hours ahead of us!

My BIL flies to China and Singapore often on business and they are 15 hours ahead. I can never keep track.

So glad they cancelled the NYC marathon!



birkdaleknitter said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome birkedaleknitter! So glad you could join us!
> 
> Its 5:30 am Saturday morning. In Arizona we do not change our time. We stay on the same time all year long.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. It's just gone 10.30pm here. We don't have daylight saving here in Queensland either.
> 
> 10.30 Saturday night that is
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Lurker, do you think Nana will bring back and post pictures of Dave and Tess, perhaps a picture of the 3 of them together? That would be so awesome! And maybe she can rangle Dave back into the group for a catch up chat.


----------



## Pontuf

Lurker, do you think Nana will bring back and post pictures of Dave and Tess, perhaps a picture of the 3 of them together? That would be so awesome! And maybe she can rangle Dave back into the group for a catch up chat.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good Morning to all! Glad to see some more new folks here. 

Lurker 2: did you change your name because of this scammer?

Sq Dancer: Good to "hear" your cheerful voice this morning.
Hope you have a wonderful day.

Thanks to all that gave me their personal experience/info about cataracts. This morning vision seems clearer so who knows what the heck is going on. Have taken your suggestions seriously.

Plan on working on Fan and Feather scarf today.

My poor pug is now blind. Her health is deteriorating quickly; she is 11 years old. DH thinks we should go ahead and have her put down but I'm not sure. The vet had said she would be fine if she ever went totally blind (lost an eye years ago;that's another tale). My heart is breaking for her as she sniffs her way slowly around occassionally bumping into things. I don't expect her to last the winter either way. One of the other dogs has taken to almost leading her from time to time. Pug (Sara Lulu) doesn't seem to be in any pain thank goodness.

Well, hope all has a wonderful day and can get some knitting in. Will keep checking in from time to time. Sending prayer and positive thoughts to all under the weather or experiencing personal difficulties. Peace to All.


----------



## Pontuf

Oooops! Somehow I posted twice! Sometimes this iPad can be annoying


----------



## purl2diva

Rookie Retiree,
Count me in for a trip to Door County. It is one of my favorite places. Eleven of my high school friends and I have been meeting there every year
for the past five years. It is one big pajama party with some shopping, hiking by the lake and eating thrown in.

WI Joy


----------



## Pontuf

What with trying to type and rewrite for you and double post.....any of you out there with iPads or iPhones have this problem? Nex thing you know this iPad will want to rewrie my patterns and Knit my projects for me!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

settleg said:


> Good Morning to all! Glad to see some more new folks here.
> 
> Sq Dancer: Good to "hear" your cheerful voice this morning.
> Hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> My poor pug is now blind. Her health is deteriorating quickly; she is 11 years old. DH thinks we should go ahead and have her put down but I'm not sure. The vet had said she would be fine if she ever went totally blind (lost an eye years ago;that's another tale). My heart is breaking for her as she sniffs her way slowly around occassionally bumping into things. I don't expect her to last the winter either way. One of the other dogs has taken to almost leading her from time to time. Pug (Sara Lulu) doesn't seem to be in any pain thank goodness.
> 
> Well, hope all has a wonderful day and can get some knitting in. Will keep checking in from time to time. Sending prayer and positive thoughts to all under the weather or experiencing personal difficulties. Peace to All.


So glad to see your bright self here also, settleg. Will love to see your work when you get it done. I will check in periodically so this does not get out of hand here for me either. Miss so much when you just skim over the posts. Talk to you later.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> Lurker, I have missed some of this dialogue. what is this scammer doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening... just arrived at the TP and already at page 7,it is a cold damp morning here in Fife,I hope it is nicer where ever you are,and that things are improving for everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy,have a good day folks x
> 
> 
> 
> that is one thing at least- down here, the weather ought to be getting better- but we have a low pressure system coming in- and some *..... is out there lighting fireworks....... Am cooking up some tripe- which we actually enjoy- will need to get some bread on, before too many more hours go by. The scammer now claims to be in Dubai. I have hardened my heart- checked with the police, the best thing is just to continue ignoring him.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

at first it seemed innocent enough- he is supposed to be with the UN in Afghanistan [I did not know that that is where the majority of scams are coming from at present] claims to be a doctor- supporting orphans here and there. Then he was in Spain [?] Liberia [?] Ghana [?] where he claims to have a gold mine, and the first request came for me to give him $5,000 US. which I naturally refused- but being me still felt a bit sorry for him- he had taken two months or so attempting to converse with me- but noticeably my questions are never answered. And he seems to forget exactly what he may have said. I stopped replying for a few days, then it became 'I am going to give you $2,700 US can I have your bank details- and I almost went along with the story- that he might be coming to NZ. then it became 'I want to give you my entire fortune and make you my wife, or at least I was supposed to tell the bank manager I was his wife- [by now I start contacting the police about it] and sole beneficiary. the sum of money was upped to $2.750.000 US. then reduced to $1,000,000, and I get another email tonight demanding that I contact him urgently in Dubai. And has the bank contacted me? The most recent previous email was 'I am coming to NZ for two weeks, and may stay with my family, if I like the country' when I read this the second time, I decided it sounded like he was saying I was his NZ family. 
I am not aware that many cultures accept women having two husbands at the same time- and I think Fale would become murderous if I told him what the man is saying to me- I am quite serious here- every one has cut off points, and Fale understandably is not keen on being 'two timed'.
If the man is genuine- he must be delusional- claiming to have fallen in love with a photograph. My current opinion is that he must be scamming- but I thought I had got rid of him. Worse luck.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Where is Door County? Sounds like so much fun.



purl2diva said:


> Rookie Retiree,
> Count me in for a trip to Door County. It is one of my favorite places. Eleven of my high school friends and I have been meeting there every year
> for the past five years. It is one big pajama party with some shopping, hiking by the lake and eating thrown in.
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## Pontuf

Lurker can you just block his emails?

2]


Sq_Dancer said:


> Lurker, I have missed some of this dialogue. what is this scammer doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening... just arrived at the TP and already at page 7,it is a cold damp morning here in Fife,I hope it is nicer where ever you are,and that things are improving for everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy,have a good day folks x
> 
> 
> 
> that is one thing at least- down here, the weather ought to be getting better- but we have a low pressure system coming in- and some *..... is out there lighting fireworks....... Am cooking up some tripe- which we actually enjoy- will need to get some bread on, before too many more hours go by. The scammer now claims to be in Dubai. I have hardened my heart- checked with the police, the best thing is just to continue ignoring him.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

at first it seemed innocent enough- he is supposed to be with the UN in Afghanistan [I did not know that that is where the majority of scams are coming from at present] claims to be a doctor- supporting orphans here and there. Then he was in Spain [?] Liberia [?] Ghana [?] where he claims to have a gold mine, and the first request came for me to give him $5,000 US. which I naturally refused- but being me still felt a bit sorry for him- he had taken two months or so attempting to converse with me- but noticeably my questions are never answered. And he seems to forget exactly what he may have said. I stopped replying for a few days, then it became 'I am going to give you $2,700 US can I have your bank details- and I almost went along with the story- that he might be coming to NZ. then it became 'I want to give you my entire fortune and make you my wife, or at least I was supposed to tell the bank manager I was his wife- [by now I start contacting the police about it] and sole beneficiary. the sum of money was upped to $2.750.000 US. then reduced to $1,000,000, and I get another email tonight demanding that I contact him urgently in Dubai. And has the bank contacted me? The most recent previous email was 'I am coming to NZ for two weeks, and may stay with my family, if I like the country' when I read this the second time, I decided it sounded like he was saying I was his NZ family. 
I am not aware that many cultures accept women having two husbands at the same time- and I think Fale would become murderous if I told him what the man is saying to me- I am quite serious here- every one has cut off points, and Fale understandably is not keen on being 'two timed'.
If the man is genuine- he must be delusional- claiming to have fallen in love with a photograph. My current opinion is that he must be scamming- but I thought I had got rid of him. Worse luck.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Definitely sounds like a scammer. So sorry you are having this invasion of privacy. Is there a way you can block any of his emails? I use microsoft outlook and I believe there is a function that you can block certain email addresses.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, I have missed some of this dialogue. what is this scammer doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening... just arrived at the TP and already at page 7,it is a cold damp morning here in Fife,I hope it is nicer where ever you are,and that things are improving for everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy,have a good day folks x
> 
> 
> 
> that is one thing at least- down here, the weather ought to be getting better- but we have a low pressure system coming in- and some *..... is out there lighting fireworks....... Am cooking up some tripe- which we actually enjoy- will need to get some bread on, before too many more hours go by. The scammer now claims to be in Dubai. I have hardened my heart- checked with the police, the best thing is just to continue ignoring him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at first it seemed innocent enough- he is supposed to be with the UN in Afghanistan [I did not know that that is where the majority of scams are coming from at present] claims to be a doctor- supporting orphans here and there. Then he was in Spain [?] Liberia [?] Ghana [?] where he claims to have a gold mine, and the first request came for me to give him $5,000 US. which I naturally refused- but being me still felt a bit sorry for him- he had taken two months or so attempting to converse with me- but noticeably my questions are never answered. And he seems to forget exactly what he may have said. I stopped replying for a few days, then it became 'I am going to give you $2,700 US can I have your bank details- and I almost went along with the story- that he might be coming to NZ. then it became 'I want to give you my entire fortune and make you my wife, or at least I was supposed to tell the bank manager I was his wife- [by now I start contacting the police about it] and sole beneficiary. the sum of money was upped to $2.750.000 US. then reduced to $1,000,000, and I get another email tonight demanding that I contact him urgently in Dubai. And has the bank contacted me? The most recent previous email was 'I am coming to NZ for two weeks, and may stay with my family, if I like the country' when I read this the second time, I decided it sounded like he was saying I was his NZ family.
> I am not aware that many cultures accept women having two husbands at the same time- and I think Fale would become murderous if I told him what the man is saying to me- I am quite serious here- every one has cut off points, and Fale understandably is not keen on being 'two timed'.
> If the man is genuine- he must be delusional- claiming to have fallen in love with a photograph. My current opinion is that he must be scamming- but I thought I had got rid of him. Worse luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Purl2diva and Rookie Retiree you must go to Al Johnsons in Sister Bay for breakfast/brunch and see the goats. The food is good too!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Lurker 2 at first it seemed innocent enough- he is supposed to be with the UN in Afghanistan [I did not know that that is where the majority of scams are coming from at present said:


> claims to be a doctor- supporting orphans here and there. Then he was in Spain [?] Liberia [?] Ghana [?] where he claims to have a gold mine, and the first request came for me to give him $5,000 US. which I naturally refused- but being me still felt a bit sorry for him- he had taken two months or so attempting to converse with me- but noticeably my questions are never answered. And he seems to forget exactly what he may have said. I stopped replying for a few days, then it became 'I am going to give you $2,700 US can I have your bank details- and I almost went along with the story- that he might be coming to NZ. then it became 'I want to give you my entire fortune and make you my wife, or at least I was supposed to tell the bank manager I was his wife- [by now I start contacting the police about it] and sole beneficiary. the sum of money was upped to $2.750.000 US. then reduced to $1,000,000, and I get another email tonight demanding that I contact him urgently in Dubai. And has the bank contacted me? The most recent previous email was 'I am coming to NZ for two weeks, and may stay with my family, if I like the country' when I read this the second time, I decided it sounded like he was saying I was his NZ family.
> I am not aware that many cultures accept women having two husbands at the same time- and I think Fale would become murderous if I told him what the man is saying to me- I am quite serious here- every one has cut off points, and Fale understandably is not keen on being 'two timed'.
> If the man is genuine- he must be delusional- claiming to have fallen in love with a photograph. My current opinion is that he must be scamming- but I thought I had got rid of him. Worse luck.


Ok understand now. Do not allow this man into any of your chats, etc. I had someone about 2 years ago almost to the day who was on my son's Facebook and who wanted to be friends with me. I thought she (?) was a friend of his but now he tells me he has no idea who she was. She started chatting with me and said she was originally from NZ and came to Canada and went to school with my son and is now in Nigeria. Next day, my Facebook had been hacked into along with three email accounts. When I got back into my FB, it said i was comprimised from Nigeria, which was the big Hacking Place at that time. It caused me all kinds of grief. You learn that you have to have different passwords for different accounts, you do not tie everything to the same email accounts and you should have several different email accounts that are not tied to each other for different things. This person had eliminated all my emails and contacts from the emails. had it set up for everything to go to their email address so I was not getting anything, so when I got back into my email, and changed my passwords, they got the notifications of it and hacked it again. People that I had contact with (I do family history) were emailed asking for money as it said I had been held up by gunpoint in London England, and needed to pay my hotel bill etc. It was a very frightening thing for me. I felt very violated. And I was afraid of them getting into the business accounts and emails, but luckily they never did. 
I think what the police say by blocking and ignoring this person is probably the best way of getting rid of them. And if that does not work, then change your email address and disappear from them.


----------



## Lurker 2

handyandrea said:


> hello everyone, greetings from Wales. I often read first day of tea party, but don't get round to joining in. I loved the recipes this week, I belong to Slimming World, a bit like WW, and I have lost 50 lbs. Have to accept it is a long term commitment, stray too far from the plan and the pounds sneak back on. Part of the problem is I would rather keep busy knitting or crocheting than do more energetic things!My idea of excercise is a walk to the yarn shop!


Greetings from the Southern Ocean, in a variable Spring time [this is normal] 
I well recall visiting my mother's haunts around North Wales- she was a dedicated climber of hills and mountains. We drove in through a tunnel under the Mersey, which was rather exciting to us in 1955- and very long- down the coast past Angelsey, to Portmadoc through Beddgelert, a tale I had grown up on. I can count to five and nearly ten- I get in muddles with 8 and 9. We went to Criccieth Castle, we always demanded Castles in our travels- my brothers were always on the lookout for dungeons! Did not manage to get to Wales when I was in the UK last year, sadly- I would have loved more courage to travel on my own- but it is scary when you come from such a little country as ours- and one is aware that old ladies do get mugged and other problems- at least those are the stories that make the head lines. The rest of the world is a big place...


----------



## Lurker 2

grandmatimestwo said:


> Good morning from gray, chilly New Hampshire. We've had our power back now for a few days, and feel dreadful for those still without.
> The potato chowder sounds wonderful and warm! Maybe dinner tonight.
> The puppies sound delightful! I'd love a puppy, but DH says absolutely not! I know he's right, because we both still work full time. I'm still reeling from losing my 9 year old kitty last week to colon cancer. Missing him so much.
> I have to agree that having WIP around is a wonderful thing! Always something to catch your interest! Have a good weekend everyone!


so sorry to hear of the loss of your kitty. I do hope you drop by again!


----------



## Pontuf

Oh gee what a horrible and frightening experience! I 'm so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Pontuf

I'm so sorry gradmatimes2 to hear about the loss of your kitty. Losing such a good friend and companion is so hard. My heart goes out to you.



Lurker 2 said:


> grandmatimestwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from gray, chilly New Hampshire. We've had our power back now for a few days, and feel dreadful for those still without.
> The potato chowder sounds wonderful and warm! Maybe dinner tonight.
> The puppies sound delightful! I'd love a puppy, but DH says absolutely not! I know he's right, because we both still work full time. I'm still reeling from losing my 9 year old kitty last week to colon cancer. Missing him so much.
> I have to agree that having WIP around is a wonderful thing! Always something to catch your interest! Have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry to hear of the loss of your kitty. I do hope you drop by again!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Lurker, do you think Nana will bring back and post pictures of Dave and Tess, perhaps a picture of the 3 of them together? That would be so awesome! And maybe she can rangle Dave back into the group for a catch up chat.


I have hopes! Dave was such an individual! and he put so much time and effort into his designs- and he is so knowledgeable about so many aspects of running a household- but he did have issues about being recognised- so maybe a photograph is too much to expect! I am sure we would all welcome Dave if he were to honour us with a visit!


----------



## stubbynose

Wow..take an evening off and the party has taken off in full..LOL 
Glad to see it like that rather than sitting idlejust takes me longer to get caught up is all.
Sam thanks for the great recipes..going to make the potato soup sunday or Monday..just made a large pot of Meatball soup yesterday so have to finish that up first.
Welcome to all the new comers..hope you all enjoy your stay herelots to read and see!
Dpn hope everything settles soon and you here positive news regarding your cousin. 
Lurkerwow.don't know how to answer that dilemma I think I would do as Dancer suggested..change everything..I know it is hard and time consuming but if it means getting rid of him then do it !!
Dancer where did you post the picture of the sock..I missed it somewhere along the path I would love to see it.
Well I am off to house clean,finish laundry, do groceries ,pick up parcels. and then make supperthen after all that hope to sit back down and knit again.
Phew I am tuckered out just reading all I have to do today and only just began !
Somedays are like this..everywhere !!
have a great Day everyone and enjoy your beverage of choice while sitting here at the table with great friends and great chatting!!


----------



## carol's gifts

birkdaleknitter said:


> I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.


  :lol: Good morning Birkdaleknitter-WELCOME to KTP!! We have loads of laughter and great conversation. I have been away for a few months, but I am so happy to be back on and share with my KTP "family". We have many, many Australian friends here. I love to learn about new places and make new friends. Hope you enjoy us as much as we do.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Oh my. I didn't realize Australia was 15 hours ahead of us!
> 
> My BIL flies to China and Singapore often on business and they are 15 hours ahead. I can never keep track.
> 
> So glad they cancelled the NYC marathon!
> 
> 
> 
> birkdaleknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome birkedaleknitter! So glad you could join us!
> 
> Its 5:30 am Saturday morning. In Arizona we do not change our time. We stay on the same time all year long.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. It's just gone 10.30pm here. We don't have daylight saving here in Queensland either.
> 
> 10.30 Saturday night that is
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

and we are 2 -5 hours ahead of the various Cities of Australia- that is why Gisborne became so popular as a destination at the end of 1999. wow it is now past 2-30- I better get back to bed! or I will be copying Sam and spending the morning in bed!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Lurker can you just block his emails?
> 
> 2]
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, I have missed some of this dialogue. what is this scammer doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening... just arrived at the TP and already at page 7,it is a cold damp morning here in Fife,I hope it is nicer where ever you are,and that things are improving for everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy,have a good day folks x
> 
> 
> 
> that is one thing at least- down here, the weather ought to be getting better- but we have a low pressure system coming in- and some *..... is out there lighting fireworks....... Am cooking up some tripe- which we actually enjoy- will need to get some bread on, before too many more hours go by. The scammer now claims to be in Dubai. I have hardened my heart- checked with the police, the best thing is just to continue ignoring him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at first it seemed innocent enough- he is supposed to be with the UN in Afghanistan [I did not know that that is where the majority of scams are coming from at present] claims to be a doctor- supporting orphans here and there. Then he was in Spain [?] Liberia [?] Ghana [?] where he claims to have a gold mine, and the first request came for me to give him $5,000 US. which I naturally refused- but being me still felt a bit sorry for him- he had taken two months or so attempting to converse with me- but noticeably my questions are never answered. And he seems to forget exactly what he may have said. I stopped replying for a few days, then it became 'I am going to give you $2,700 US can I have your bank details- and I almost went along with the story- that he might be coming to NZ. then it became 'I want to give you my entire fortune and make you my wife, or at least I was supposed to tell the bank manager I was his wife- [by now I start contacting the police about it] and sole beneficiary. the sum of money was upped to $2.750.000 US. then reduced to $1,000,000, and I get another email tonight demanding that I contact him urgently in Dubai. And has the bank contacted me? The most recent previous email was 'I am coming to NZ for two weeks, and may stay with my family, if I like the country' when I read this the second time, I decided it sounded like he was saying I was his NZ family.
> I am not aware that many cultures accept women having two husbands at the same time- and I think Fale would become murderous if I told him what the man is saying to me- I am quite serious here- every one has cut off points, and Fale understandably is not keen on being 'two timed'.
> If the man is genuine- he must be delusional- claiming to have fallen in love with a photograph. My current opinion is that he must be scamming- but I thought I had got rid of him. Worse luck.
Click to expand...

[/quote]

I did not know you could, until the policeman said I should- if I have not figured it out by Thursday maybe my daughter will have time to help- she is a bit of a computer whizz.


----------



## carol's gifts

Sq_Dancer said:


> I am not sure who all is changing their clocks this week but I know where I am, we turn them tonight. Please do not forget!!!


 :lol: :-D :mrgreen: Absolutely love these!!!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

For Stubbynose and Lurker


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> For Stubbynose and Lurker


thanks so much!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker can you just block his emails?
> I did not know you could, until the policeman said I should- if I have not figured it out by Thursday maybe my daughter will have time to help- she is a bit of a computer whizz.
> 
> 
> 
> Go into your email settings or options. In my yahoo email, there is a place to go into for blocking email addresses. Just make you copy the email address first and then paste it into the list. That should block him. Better to not even open anything else from him as it is tempting to answer and you do not want to do that anymore.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

sensible advice- the problem started when I added Facebook to skype.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker can you just block his emails?
> I did not know you could, until the policeman said I should- if I have not figured it out by Thursday maybe my daughter will have time to help- she is a bit of a computer whizz.
> 
> 
> 
> Go into your email settings or options. In my yahoo email, there is a place to go into for blocking email addresses. Just make you copy the email address first and then paste it into the list. That should block him. Better to not even open anything else from him as it is tempting to answer and you do not want to do that anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Carol. Thank you. I like to try to put a little smile on people's faces and do not ever want to offend anyone. I have one that I would like to post about explaining sex to your kids. I think it is funny but not sure if it might be too much for some people. I do not think it would but a bit afraid in case of offending anyone.



carol's gifts said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure who all is changing their clocks this week but I know where I am, we turn them tonight. Please do not forget!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :-D :mrgreen: Absolutely love these!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You are so very welcome.



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Stubbynose and Lurker
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

Hello all! Welcome to our new people, wonderful to meet you! Jump in any time and chat and come back soon to see us. DH and I went and got breathing treatment machine and meds for GS last night. DS went to one pharamacy and they sent him to another as they wouldnt be able to get machine till Monday! The second pharmacy informed him that as GS is on medical card (Government insurance) if he has had the machine before they wont pay for it again, you can only get it once every 5 years! Ridiculous. DH and I went and paid for it ourselves as DS didnt have enough money himself and GS HAS to have it. They diagnosed him with reactive airway disorder, basically saying they dont know what is wrong. They cant/wont diagnose anyone so young with asthma and no confirmed allergies soo..... Anyway he was still very pale but was playing and eating when we went by so doing and feeling better. 

DH and I are off to the big city about 40 miles away today to do some shopping and celebrate our anniversary. Cloudy, cool and a little windy here today. Got some good knitting done last night on the readers wrap while watching a movie. DH has a temporary lay off for this next week so he will be home evenings after school and we will actually get to see each other for a change. His work will probably be doing these for the next couple of months anyway, will see how things go.

Everyone enjoy your day! Prayers and hugs to all who need them! Will check back in this evening.


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Thank you all for you sympathy for my losing my Jackson. It was truly a shock. He was only sick one time, and the vet was sure it was a urinary tract blockage. We brought him in, and she called a few hours later with the terrible news. He had a mass, the size of a kiwi, that could not be felt through his abdomen. After she realized it wasn't a urinary tract issue, she did some further tests and found the mass. Since he was already having digestive issues, and she felt he was uncomfortable, chemotherapy and/or steroids were not going to be effective. She felt the kindest thing would to be to put him to rest. Heartbreaking for me, but Jack is no longer suffering.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Happy Anniversary Pup Lover. How many years is it? Have a great time. These times are so special. Glad your grandson is doing better. Have a great great day!!!!



Pup lover said:


> Hello all! Welcome to our new people, wonderful to meet you! Jump in any time and chat and come back soon to see us. DH and I went and got breathing treatment machine and meds for GS last night. DS went to one pharamacy and they sent him to another as they wouldnt be able to get machine till Monday! The second pharmacy informed him that as GS is on medical card (Government insurance) if he has had the machine before they wont pay for it again, you can only get it once every 5 years! Ridiculous. DH and I went and paid for it ourselves as DS didnt have enough money himself and GS HAS to have it. They diagnosed him with reactive airway disorder, basically saying they dont know what is wrong. They cant/wont diagnose anyone so young with asthma and no confirmed allergies soo..... Anyway he was still very pale but was playing and eating when we went by so doing and feeling better.
> 
> DH and I are off to the big city about 40 miles away today to do some shopping and celebrate our anniversary. Cloudy, cool and a little windy here today. Got some good knitting done last night on the readers wrap while watching a movie. DH has a temporary lay off for this next week so he will be home evenings after school and we will actually get to see each other for a change. His work will probably be doing these for the next couple of months anyway, will see how things go.
> 
> Everyone enjoy your day! Prayers and hugs to all who need them! Will check back in this evening.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

So terribly upsetting, I know, and no time to even try to get used to the idea. But you did the right thing for him. Great big (((HUGS))) to you.



grandmatimestwo said:


> Thank you all for you sympathy for my losing my Jackson. It was truly a shock. He was only sick one time, and the vet was sure it was a urinary tract blockage. We brought him in, and she called a few hours later with the terrible news. He had a mass, the size of a kiwi, that could not be felt through his abdomen. After she realized it wasn't a urinary tract issue, she did some further tests and found the mass. Since he was already having digestive issues, and she felt he was uncomfortable, chemotherapy and/or steroids were not going to be effective. She felt the kindest thing would to be to put him to rest. Heartbreaking for me, but Jack is no longer suffering.


----------



## agnescr

Well that's me organised for today...washing and Ironing done ,house is clean,lentil soup simmering on stove for tomorrow,stovies cooking for tonight's dinner,and pudding all ready to go in microwave....5 mins to prepare 7 mins to cook, my kind of thing

the pudding is 
Using a tea-cup

Microwave fruit pudding

half cup soft brown sugar
4ozs marge(NOT butter)
half cup water
2 desert spoons black treacle(Molasses?)
8ozs sultanas
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1 cup SR flour(the one with the raising agent in it)
1 teaspoon bicarb
1 beaten egg

put all ingredients in a bowl mix well
line a one and a half pint microwavable bowl with cling wrap, pour in mixture seal completely
cook on high for approx 7 mins
serve with custard sauce

fruits can be mixed eg :chopped apples, pears,plums so long as some sultanas are added to total weight
golden syrup can be used instead of treacle
and spices changed to whatever you like,mixed spice ,ginger, nutmeg etc


----------



## Sq_Dancer

agnescr said:


> Well that's me organised for today...washing and Ironing done ,house is clean,lentil soup simmering on stove for tomorrow,stovies cooking for tonight's dinner,and pudding all ready to go in microwave....5 mins to prepare 7 mins to cook, my kind of thing
> 
> Recipe sounds good. Now do you want to come and do mine?


----------



## carol's gifts

Good morning to all of my KTP "Family". For those that have helped me thru the most difficult time in my life, I say Thank You ((((HUG)))). I will try to keep this brief but did want to answer some post!!

Angora1--LOVE< LOVE <LOVE your avatar!

Darowil-I totally agree with you about the TP. Sam does a super job keeping us all informed. I do miss dave and some of the others who I have not seen in a while.

KateB-Your get together sounds likes loads of fun!! Did you get any sleep?

Rookie Retiree-Count me in if you plan a trip to Dorr County.Would love to meet you and other KTP that might come. Although snow is just around the corner--maybe by spring we can get it organized!!

AgnesCR-Hello to Scotland. Our weather here this morning sounds about like yours. Weather man says it will be gray all day but probably no rain!Sorry to hear of your Kitty. I would love to have a pet, but I stay so busy. My son and dau-in-law have two little dogs. I enjoy them and they come to me for treats.(They actually try to get double treats from us--smart dogs!)

Dreamweaver-Sounds like you stay busy with your GC as well. What a joy they bring. When mine tell me they love me and give me a hug-it's the best gift they can give me.I know they are sincere.In spite of what we all face from time to time. remember the song which many East Coasters are singing these days--"Tomorrow! Tomorrow!! The sun's gonna come out Tomorrow!" I will go around singing that all day!!

HandyAndrea--Hello to you in Wales from Western Illinois!! can't wait to hear more from you and make new friends.

Lurker2--So sorry to hear of your scammer. I will not open any emails or facebook from people I don't know.A friend of mine in Arizona has also been dupted out of money. Guy pretending to be in the armed forces, making friends with her in a chat room, then requesting money. Unfortunately she was gulible and sent it, not once but twice. She did not have that kind of money to spare either!! We had a public community officer come and speak to our ladies group at church. he told us of scams that are happening on Facebook! They pick up bits and pieces of info and try to scam people into sending money in emergency lying sisituations. We all need to be cautious!!


----------



## agnescr

Sq_Dancer said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's me organised for today...washing and Ironing done ,house is clean,lentil soup simmering on stove for tomorrow,stovies cooking for tonight's dinner,and pudding all ready to go in microwave....5 mins to prepare 7 mins to cook, my kind of thing
> 
> Recipe sounds good. Now do you want to come and do mine?
> 
> 
> 
> errrrrrr no ta enough is enough, going to watch a movie and get some of my Elizabeth shawl done
Click to expand...


----------



## Redkimba

Whew! caught up again. 

Sam - thank you for posting alternate desert recipes. I tend to use the Hungry Girl substitute in cake mixes (canned pumpkin). I think my sweet tooth is easing up a bit. 

Gottastch - I love the monkey hat!

Settleg - I feel for you & the poor pug. All you can do is just keep an eye out for the fuzzy children & their quality of life. It's never an easy decision.

Sq-dancer - cute stocking.

I'm checked in. Now for a grocery run; made the list off the emeals plan. I have Lilly's stool sample for the vet. Brat cat was isolated last night so I would know when it was hers. She didn't go. I let her out this morning (into the house). What does she do? She goes to the other box, and viola! lol...

I may wander out later to try English Contra dancing. I didn't get my walk in this week due to Halloween. I really need some exercise.

I will pop in later.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Good girl. Have fun and enjoy.



agnescr said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's me organised for today...washing and Ironing done ,house is clean,lentil soup simmering on stove for tomorrow,stovies cooking for tonight's dinner,and pudding all ready to go in microwave....5 mins to prepare 7 mins to cook, my kind of thing
> 
> Recipe sounds good. Now do you want to come and do mine?
> 
> 
> 
> errrrrrr no ta enough is enough, going to watch a movie and get some of my Elizabeth shawl done
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Hi y'all from Texas (south-central san antonio area) this is joe p. I have now to say Hi y'all boys and girls. Love to hear we have Jim a new guy around the table.

I have had so many family and friends in the mess on the East Coast. I almost flew out there to try to help but with Mother and her needs I have to be here for her. I love her dearly and she is my first priority big time.

I have not been at the table and hopefully you have not broke my plate. he he. I have missed y'all. It has not been an easy path for me lately but it (life) is settling in. I got our mail in ballots and we have voted and mailed them in. Mother has been in the hospital with breathing issues off and on and with a nubulizer now in her place it is better. Her provider has been with her off and on almost full time and of course I am in and out with her. Sunday I bring dinner, the dogs and we now have a conference call with all our family in Seattle and Idaho and it has been a boon to Mother and her feelings of separation from her grandchildren and great grandchildren. 

Know that you were missed and I did not just walk into the dust. love, joe p

I forgot to tell you Sam, I copied your potato chowder receipt on my 3by5 card for my receipt box and I will try it when we have colder weather. We still are in 80 degree days here and 70 degrees or a little colder at night. So, soups are not for my household right now but will be. thanks for doing the tea party. joe p


----------



## oddball

thewren said:


> i'm certainly glad it was nothing worse - hoping the new lens does the trick.
> 
> sam
> 
> by the way - how old does one need to be to have cataract surgery?
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mentioned at the end of the last TP (this afternoon) that was having blurry vision and had a dr. appointment at 4:30. Well in 6 months since my last vision check my right eye has changed AND I'm now developing cataracts. Dr said I was too young for cataract surgery as of now and will check me again in 6 months. Meanwhile order a new right lens only for my glasses. GOINFS=getting old is not for sissies. Oh well, just another day and it could have been something worse so I'm set to go full speed ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I don't think there is a particular age for cateracts Sam. I had both my eyes done when I was about 53. Mine were caused by steroids which I took for asthma on and off from the age of 7 til about 40. Since I had my daughter when I was 40 my asthma has been so controlled due to new medicines and inhalers.


----------



## purl2diva

Pontuf said:


> Purl2diva and Rookie Retiree you must go to Al Johnsons in Sister Bay for breakfast/brunch and see the goats. The food is good too!


We usually stop there--always check out the goats when we go past.

BTW-there is a great yarn store in Fish Creek.

Sq dancer-Door County is the peninsula that sticks into the northern part of Lake Michigan. It has become more touristy every year we go but we avoid peak season-between Memorial Day (end of May )and Labor Day (early September.) There are many places to shop for clothes, art, antiques, jewelry, etc and the lake is beautiful.

WI Joy


----------



## joyceann

Greetings from Ohio! 
It is actually snowing here! It sure comes earlier every year. It makes me want to snuggle in an afghan and just knit away. But I have to work too.

Here is an old recipe from 1996 Weight watchers cookbook.

Pasta e Fagioli

Makes 4 servings

It says it does not improve with age. Serve it immediately with coarse bread.

2 teaspoons olive oil
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
2 cups chopped onions 
3 ounces small pasts shells cooked al dente, drained and rinsed wtih cold water
1 cup chopped carrot
1/2 cup chopped celery
2 large garlic cloves, minced
3 3/4 ounces Great Northern beans, picked over, soaked overnight and drained
1 1/2 cups boiling water
1 cup canned plum tomatoes in juice
1/4 cup finely chopped fresh parsley
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons freshly grated Parmesan cheese

Place medium saucepan over medium heat 30 seconds; add oil, and heat 30 seconds more. Add onions, carrot celery and garlic; cook, stirring frequently, until soft , about 8 minutes.

Add beans, boiling water, tomatoes and their juice and rosemary; bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer until beans are tender, about 2 hours.

Add pasta, parsley, salt, and pepper; cover and simmer 5 minutes. Divide evenly among 4 bowls. Sprinkle with cheese and serve immediately.

Serving: 1 1/4 cups: 1/2 fat, 2 1/4 Vegetables, 1 protein, 1 bread

This sounds good. It also sounds like a lot of work to me. Coming from a long line of Italians-- I know the soup is good. 


I found an old pattern for gloves that my mother in law made for her son (my husband). She is gone now. He has worn out the gloves. I think Santa may bring him another pair.

I am working on making socks on a loom. I think it may be faster to fight with Dp needles. It sure is slow going. Maybe when I get the hang of it, they will go faster. 

Stay warm and keep knitting!

Joyce


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Lurker 2 at first it seemed innocent enough- he is supposed to be with the UN in Afghanistan [I did not know that that is where the majority of scams are coming from at present said:
> 
> 
> 
> claims to be a doctor- supporting orphans here and there. Then he was in Spain [?] Liberia [?] Ghana [?] where he claims to have a gold mine, and the first request came for me to give him $5,000 US. which I naturally refused- but being me still felt a bit sorry for him- he had taken two months or so attempting to converse with me- but noticeably my questions are never answered. And he seems to forget exactly what he may have said. I stopped replying for a few days, then it became 'I am going to give you $2,700 US can I have your bank details- and I almost went along with the story- that he might be coming to NZ. then it became 'I want to give you my entire fortune and make you my wife, or at least I was supposed to tell the bank manager I was his wife- [by now I start contacting the police about it] and sole beneficiary. the sum of money was upped to $2.750.000 US. then reduced to $1,000,000, and I get another email tonight demanding that I contact him urgently in Dubai. And has the bank contacted me? The most recent previous email was 'I am coming to NZ for two weeks, and may stay with my family, if I like the country' when I read this the second time, I decided it sounded like he was saying I was his NZ family.
> I am not aware that many cultures accept women having two husbands at the same time- and I think Fale would become murderous if I told him what the man is saying to me- I am quite serious here- every one has cut off points, and Fale understandably is not keen on being 'two timed'.
> If the man is genuine- he must be delusional- claiming to have fallen in love with a photograph. My current opinion is that he must be scamming- but I thought I had got rid of him. Worse luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok understand now. Do not allow this man into any of your chats, etc. I had someone about 2 years ago almost to the day who was on my son's Facebook and who wanted to be friends with me. I thought she (?) was a friend of his but now he tells me he has no idea who she was. She started chatting with me and said she was originally from NZ and came to Canada and went to school with my son and is now in Nigeria. Next day, my Facebook had been hacked into along with three email accounts. When I got back into my FB, it said i was comprimised from Nigeria, which was the big Hacking Place at that time. It caused me all kinds of grief. You learn that you have to have different passwords for different accounts, you do not tie everything to the same email accounts and you should have several different email accounts that are not tied to each other for different things. This person had eliminated all my emails and contacts from the emails. had it set up for everything to go to their email address so I was not getting anything, so when I got back into my email, and changed my passwords, they got the notifications of it and hacked it again. People that I had contact with (I do family history) were emailed asking for money as it said I had been held up by gunpoint in London England, and needed to pay my hotel bill etc. It was a very frightening thing for me. I felt very violated. And I was afraid of them getting into the business accounts and emails, but luckily they never did.
> I think what the police say by blocking and ignoring this person is probably the best way of getting rid of them. And if that does not work, then change your email address and disappear from them.
Click to expand...

My sister works for a chiropractor and all of a sudden she was getting calls from patients asking if he was ok. They had done the same thing to his account and told everyone he had a bad accident and was stranded and needed money right away. Many of his patients are older and very kind-hearted but not a lot of money. Fortunately nobody gave, but lots of calls. They hacked his work email. My email account has been hacked for a long time now and that is one of the reasons I don't do email much. Thank goodness when I changed my passwords I had them sent to an alternate email as never thought about them getting the notifications the passwords could have been seen by the hackers. The world sure has changed and it is so frustrating. Our phone constantly ringing and I was up till 5 am and it rang early from some Credit Card Service. Probably telling us to lower our rates, which is constant, since I thought they were legit and I spoke with them once, MISTAKE in spite of the fact that we are on the do-not-call list....in addition to all the political calls and doorbells ringing with political material being stuck in the door. You know all this stuff was supposed to make life easier but it makes me feel like getting rid of it. We did talk about getting rid of our land line for the phone as it is getting so interrupting. We would then do texts from friends and turn the cell phone off. DH is writing music or books or evaluating papers and it interrupts him even if I answer. Then you know about the recent thing with credit cards. Lurker, sure hope you can block these emails or get a whole new email service and just get rid of that one. I hope these people don't know your real name and address. I had an email like that when I was in Germany. Now they go in the junk mail but I still accidentally went into one the other day.......Thought it was from a KP'r and it was some dating service. I quit Face Book and that was so much fun being in touch with family but that got hacked. Boy, sitting here on the other side of the world I understand your frustration, but it does seem like yours is worse because of the conversation that had started. Once they think they have you hooked, look out. Change email service totally, not the same server and never go into anything you aren't sure of. If people email me, chances are they won't hear back because of these problems I've been having.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Joe, so glad to meet you. I keep hearing about Joe and how everyone has been worried about you. I am not really new. I was here a year ago but came back about two weeks ago and am enjoying myself immensely. I know everyone will be so glad to hear from you once again. Take care and hope things settle down for you. It has been a huge year for me as well in different ways. Lots for me to tackle but getting through them one step at a time. The only way to do it.



Joe P said:


> Hi y'all from Texas (south-central san antonio area) this is joe p. I have now to say Hi y'all boys and girls. Love to hear we have Jim a new guy around the table.
> 
> I have had so many family and friends in the mess on the East Coast. I almost flew out there to try to help but with Mother and her needs I have to be here for her. I love her dearly and she is my first priority big time.
> 
> I have not been at the table and hopefully you have not broke my plate. he he. I have missed y'all. It has not been an easy path for me lately but it (life) is settling in. I got our mail in ballots and we have voted and mailed them in. Mother has been in the hospital with breathing issues off and on and with a nubulizer now in her place it is better. Her provider has been with her off and on almost full time and of course I am in and out with her. Sunday I bring dinner, the dogs and we now have a conference call with all our family in Seattle and Idaho and it has been a boon to Mother and her feelings of separation from her grandchildren and great grandchildren.
> 
> Know that you were missed and I did not just walk into the dust. love, joe p
> 
> I forgot to tell you Sam, I copied your potato chowder receipt on my 3by5 card for my receipt box and I will try it when we have colder weather. We still are in 80 degree days here and 70 degrees or a little colder at night. So, soups are not for my household right now but will be. thanks for doing the tea party. joe p


----------



## oddball

carol's gifts said:


> birkdaleknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Good morning Birkdaleknitter-WELCOME to KTP!! We have loads of laughter and great conversation. I have been away for a few months, but I am so happy to be back on and share with my KTP "family". We have many, many Australian friends here. I love to learn about new places and make new friends. Hope you enjoy us as much as we do.
Click to expand...

Carol- what abeautiful photo. I can almost imagine being there.


----------



## oddball

Pup lover said:


> Hello all! Welcome to our new people, wonderful to meet you! Jump in any time and chat and come back soon to see us. DH and I went and got breathing treatment machine and meds for GS last night. DS went to one pharamacy and they sent him to another as they wouldnt be able to get machine till Monday! The second pharmacy informed him that as GS is on medical card (Government insurance) if he has had the machine before they wont pay for it again, you can only get it once every 5 years! Ridiculous. DH and I went and paid for it ourselves as DS didnt have enough money himself and GS HAS to have it. They diagnosed him with reactive airway disorder, basically saying they dont know what is wrong. They cant/wont diagnose anyone so young with asthma and no confirmed allergies soo..... Anyway he was still very pale but was playing and eating when we went by so doing and feeling better.
> 
> DH and I are off to the big city about 40 miles away today to do some shopping and celebrate our anniversary. Cloudy, cool and a little windy here today. Got some good knitting done last night on the readers wrap while watching a movie. DH has a temporary lay off for this next week so he will be home evenings after school and we will actually get to see each other for a change. His work will probably be doing these for the next couple of months anyway, will see how things go.
> 
> Everyone enjoy your day! Prayers and hugs to all who need them! Will check back in this evening.


Happy anniversary Pup lover x


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ok Looked it up on the map. I have been through the upper part of Michigan on way to Minnesota and once went down through Green Bay on the way to Wisconsin Dells. Loved it there. Did not go up the penninsula to Door County though. I can see where it would be nice. Thank you for letting me know.



purl2diva said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purl2diva and Rookie Retiree you must go to Al Johnsons in Sister Bay for breakfast/brunch and see the goats. The food is good too!
> 
> 
> 
> We usually stop there--always check out the goats when we go past.
> 
> BTW-there is a great yarn store in Fish Creek.
> 
> Sq dancer-Door County is the peninsula that sticks into the northern part of Lake Michigan. It has become more touristy every year we go but we avoid peak season-between Memorial Day (end of May )and Labor Day (early September.) There are many places to shop for clothes, art, antiques, jewelry, etc and the lake is beautiful.
> 
> WI Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## oddball

Joe P said:


> Hi y'all from Texas (south-central san antonio area) this is joe p. I have now to say Hi y'all boys and girls. Love to hear we have Jim a new guy around the table.
> 
> I have had so many family and friends in the mess on the East Coast. I almost flew out there to try to help but with Mother and her needs I have to be here for her. I love her dearly and she is my first priority big time.
> 
> I have not been at the table and hopefully you have not broke my plate. he he. I have missed y'all. It has not been an easy path for me lately but it (life) is settling in. I got our mail in ballots and we have voted and mailed them in. Mother has been in the hospital with breathing issues off and on and with a nubulizer now in her place it is better. Her provider has been with her off and on almost full time and of course I am in and out with her. Sunday I bring dinner, the dogs and we now have a conference call with all our family in Seattle and Idaho and it has been a boon to Mother and her feelings of separation from her grandchildren and great grandchildren.
> 
> Know that you were missed and I did not just walk into the dust. love, joe p
> 
> I forgot to tell you Sam, I copied your potato chowder receipt on my 3by5 card for my receipt box and I will try it when we have colder weather. We still are in 80 degree days here and 70 degrees or a little colder at night. So, soups are not for my household right now but will be. thanks for doing the tea party. joe p


Good to hear from you Joe. You've obviously had a tough spell so glad things are looking better. You were missed.


----------



## Sorlenna

I have read up, I think...quiet morning here so far. Got Bub off to work, DD is off with a friend, and the Boys are already asleep again. Cat philosophy of life: sleep through it! lol

Welcome to all the new voices!



Lurker 2 said:


> this is one really nice thing about the KTP 'family' the 'virtual' hugs that are shared. Luckily Fale is a very good 'hugger'.
> A sincere hope all goes well for your DH!


I agree, and I love hugs! Sandi, hope things improve for your DH. I sometimes think (from experience) that the hardest part of any health issue is the not knowing. Once you know, you can take action.



Dreamweaver said:


> Being blonde, I don't want to end up too strawberry looking... I want a dark copper red..... Maybe it would be fun after the holidays. if I didn't like it, I could grow it out over the winter.......


You can also use a color remover after a certain period of time and redo it blonde if you prefer (don't ask me how I know, lol)...

JoeP, glad to see you and get the update. I hope your mother's troubles are soon eased and so yours as well.

On the asthma issue--doc told us that allergies/asthma can come on at any time in life (I never had allergies until I moved here). My son was diagnosed with asthma very young--less than 6 mos old--and we had the breathing machine for years. Oddly enough, the last attack he had was about 7 years of age; he's now 23 and has had no trouble since then. It was certainly scary at the time, though, especially when he was too young to tell me what was going on, so the doc suggested I get a stethoscope and he taught me how to listen to my son's chest to hear how he was doing. I'm glad to have had the knowledge but it was still rough there for a while.

PupLover, happy anniversary and glad to hear DH is getting a break!

Carol, your snow photo is lovely--that's how I like it--at a distance. lol But I am actually hoping for a wet winter as we are still in the drought (the river looks so sad these days...). We shall see what we get.

I am up to the third section of the shawl and so far all is going well. Perhaps today I will make good progress too!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ok, now I am going to go watch the Dennis the Menise movie I recorded many many years ago. Dennis reminded me of my oldest son and Aaron used to mimick him. I remember when A was about 3 or 4 saying, Ohhhhhhhhhh Mr. Wilson, Want to come visit at my house???????? Sounded so much like Dennis. Anyway, will be back to check in later.


----------



## Southern Gal

Redkimba said:


> Found the new round this time.
> 
> My other cat was crying in the other room. He sounded so much like my Inky that I almost had to check that it was him, and that Inky did not return from the dead. (the ghost shows I was watching probably had NOTHING to do my thinking that...)


 :lol: ahhhh would the movie Pet Cemetary be the movie. thats one of my favorites, but wow its intense :shock: i have to watch them alone most of the time, unless one of the boys are over, bj does not do horror  the only thing that bothers me and i will not watch is snakes, :roll: ugh :!: :!: i will fight them all nite long.


----------



## bellestarr12

Pontuf said:


> YUMMMMM! Potato chowder and Pasta Salad. This must be my weekend! Love them both!


Sam, I would eat a bale of hay if it had bleu cheese, walnuts, and arugula on it!

Yesterday I finally tried out my aebleskiver pan, using one of the recipes that came with it. I put blackberry preserves in the middle and by the 3rd panful everything was working well. The first batch I filled the little cups too full and it was almost impossible to turn them, because of that and because (I think) even though I'd seasoned the cast iron, it was still the first time I'd used it - and I had to learn what heat setting for the burner worked best.

Interestingly, there's no fat of any kind in the batter recipe except for the eggs. Otherwise it's much like a pancake batter. It will be fun to experiment with other fillings and maybe adding cinnamon, etc. to the batter. Traditionally (apparently) they're sprinkled with powdered sugar, but I think they'd be great with apple butter or apple chunks as the filling, sprinkled with cinnamon sugar :-D


----------



## pammie1234

What a busy group we are! Welcome to the newcomers! We love having new faces at our table. I hope you will come often. This is a fun group!

Joe, glad to know you are ok even though you have had so much going on in your life. I hope that things will settle down and you will be able to join us more often.

Happy anniversary, pup lover! I hope you enjoy your day.

Lurker, so sorry to hear of your problems. I was scammed for almost $3000. It still hurts to think about it. The worst part is that I can't believe I got sucked it!

Finished both heels on my socks, so now I'm on the legs. I think they are going well. So far, the stripes are matching up nicely. I really need to get some work done around the house, but I'd rather be knitting! However, Thanksgiving will be here soon and I have to be ready!


----------



## flockie

RookieRetiree said:


> I made an old standby for dinner last night - polish sausage with sauerkraut (mixed with some apples, brown sugar & carrots) plus some fried potatoes and baked beans. MMMMMmmm sure was tasty and filling. I think our Fall/Winter appetites and cravings have arrived!!


RookieRetiree -
Polish sausage and sauerkraut..... can I say LOVE?! I am going to have to try it the way you make it. I usually add some chopped onion, 5 strips of crispy bacon crumbled, 1 - 32 ounce can diced tomatoes with the juice (for each pound sauerkraut - then fill can half way with water to add as well) sprinkle in some Lawry's seasoned salt, some fresh cracked pepper. I let this cook on medium heat for about 1/2 hour then add 1 inch pieces smoked polish sausage. This is how my Aunt - Mom's sister - made it for years before she passed it on to me. Now Christmas and Easter is just not the same without this dish. As a side note, I have also just thrown this all into a slow cooker and let it go all day on low. Just heat the smoked sausage separately so it would not fall apart and mix it together just before serving.

Flockie


----------



## bellestarr12

welcome, Jim! wonderful to have you


----------



## patocenizo

You are making me hungry!!! Oh my gosh I could just taste those wonderful aebleskivers....yummy!!!


bellestarr12 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> YUMMMMM! Potato chowder and Pasta Salad. This must be my weekend! Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I would eat a bale of hay if it had bleu cheese, walnuts, and arugula on it!
> 
> Yesterday I finally tried out my aebleskiver pan, using one of the recipes that came with it. I put blackberry preserves in the middle and by the 3rd panful everything was working well. The first batch I filled the little cups too full and it was almost impossible to turn them, because of that and because (I think) even though I'd seasoned the cast iron, it was still the first time I'd used it - and I had to learn what heat setting for the burner worked best.
> 
> Interestingly, there's no fat of any kind in the batter recipe except for the eggs. Otherwise it's much like a pancake batter. It will be fun to experiment with other fillings and maybe adding cinnamon, etc. to the batter. Traditionally (apparently) they're sprinkled with powdered sugar, but I think they'd be great with apple butter or apple chunks as the filling, sprinkled with cinnamon sugar :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

Southern Gal said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found the new round this time.
> 
> My other cat was crying in the other room. He sounded so much like my Inky that I almost had to check that it was him, and that Inky did not return from the dead. (the ghost shows I was watching probably had NOTHING to do my thinking that...)
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: ahhhh would the movie Pet Cemetary be the movie. thats one of my favorites, but wow its intense :shock: i have to watch them alone most of the time, unless one of the boys are over, bj does not do horror  the only thing that bothers me and i will not watch is snakes, :roll: ugh :!: :!: i will fight them all nite long.
Click to expand...

I had to train DH to appreciate horror movies; now he enjoys a good one as much as I do. I think the scariest one I've ever seen is the original (1962, I think) b&w "The Haunting," with Julie Harris. No real blood or gore but terrifying suspense! Much as I like all the actors in the 1990s remake, I can't bring myself to watch it - bad reviews and the fact that remakes are so often disappointing.

That said, we watched the 2 versions of "Shall We Dance" this week - the Japanese original & the American remake with Richard Gere, JLo and a hilarious Stanley Tucci! - b/c one of DH's students is writing a paper comparing them. Loved them both but glad I watched the original first - the comedy is lower-keyed, the story somehow a little more touching. Trust Hollywood to amp everything up :wink: I'd never had much desire to see either one and was delightfully surprised at how much I enjoyed them.


----------



## Pontuf

Oh Bellestarr they look delicious! I'm going to put that pan on my Xmas wish list!

I love this Knitting Tea Party! Whenever I have a knit question I come here first because you are all a wealth of information. Also no need to open a new chat elsewhere. 

Ok here is my question: it may be a stupid or obvious one but I'm not afraid to ask here. I am in need of some discontinued yarn and I posted it under the for sale/ need category.  Some ladies pm'ed me and said that many people had the yarns on Ravelry. When I went to Ravelry many people had the yarns but none for sale. They have all posted their stashes on Ravlry.

Here is m question: why are they posting all their stashes and yarns online with no intention to sell?


----------



## bellestarr12

patocenizo said:


> You are making me hungry!!! Oh my gosh I could just taste those wonderful aebleskivers....yummy!!!


[/quote]

I'm sure those wonderful aebleskivers and the party we went to last night are why I had a 2# gain at WW this morning! But that's okay. I know what to do about it, so it's only temporary. (I think it was the combination of the two that did me in - all things in moderation and yesterday wasn't a moderation day :roll: )


----------



## bellestarr12

Pontuf said:


> Oh Bellestarr they look delicious! I'm going to put that pan on my Xmas wish list!
> 
> I love this Knitting Tea Party! Whenever I have a knit question I come here first because you are all a wealth of information. Also no need to open a new chat elsewhere.
> 
> Ok here is my question: it may be a stupid or obvious one but I'm not afraid to ask here. I am in need of some discontinued yarn and I posted it under the for sale/ need category. Some ladies pm'ed me and said that many people had the yarns on Ravelry. When I went to Ravelry many people had the yarns but none for sale. They have all posted their stashes on Ravlry.
> 
> Here is m question: why are they posting all their stashes and yarns online with no intention to sell?


Good question - maybe they're just showing off?


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Probably to make others envious. LOL "see what I have and you cannot find it anymore, nana nana nana!!!" That would be my guess.



Pontuf said:


> Oh Bellestarr they look delicious! I'm going to put that pan on my Xmas wish list!
> 
> I love this Knitting Tea Party! Whenever I have a knit question I come here first because you are all a wealth of information. Also no need to open a new chat elsewhere.
> 
> Ok here is my question: it may be a stupid or obvious one but I'm not afraid to ask here. I am in need of some discontinued yarn and I posted it under the for sale/ need category. Some ladies pm'ed me and said that many people had the yarns on Ravelry. When I went to Ravelry many people had the yarns but none for sale. They have all posted their stashes on Ravlry.
> 
> Here is m question: why are they posting all their stashes and yarns online with no intention to sell?


----------



## Joe P

I came back in from doing the patio leaves and putting extra potting soil in the plants for the winter. Our plants stay out all year but when we get our little freezes we cover things or bring them in for the night, living in the tropics (so to speak, kids).

O'k, I have a bit of advice to freelyyyyyyyyyyy give to y'all and please don't take offenseeeeeeeeeeee.. I see the junk mail and e mails from people I don't recognize I delete them immediately because you can open your computer up for every virus known to man kind. I implore you all not to open anything or anyone you don't know just delete. 

I am making the chicken croquettes tonight for the household,mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, and tossed green salad for dinner. Y'all want to come on down???? We will make room at the table for y'all. do you remember the croquettes from Dave????

I have been interested in your posts but I hope I can keep up better, just be understanding. thanks, joe p


----------



## Pontuf

But Bellestarr there are so many of them listing their yarns!That is so much time and work. It's gotta be more than bragging. I'm just not getting it.



bellestarr12 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Bellestarr they look delicious! I'm going to put that pan on my Xmas wish list!
> 
> I love this Knitting Tea Party! Whenever I have a knit question I come here first because you are all a wealth of information. Also no need to open a new chat elsewhere.
> 
> Ok here is my question: it may be a stupid or obvious one but I'm not afraid to ask here. I am in need of some discontinued yarn and I posted it under the for sale/ need category. Some ladies pm'ed me and said that many people had the yarns on Ravelry. When I went to Ravelry many people had the yarns but none for sale. They have all posted their stashes on Ravlry.
> 
> Here is m question: why are they posting all their stashes and yarns online with no intention to sell?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question - maybe they're just showing off?
Click to expand...

 :-D   :-D  :-D


----------



## Pontuf

Great advice Joe! And good to see you.



Joe P said:


> I came back in from doing the patio leaves and putting extra potting soil in the plants for the winter. Our plants stay out all year but when we get our little freezes we cover things or bring them in for the night, living in the tropics (so to speak, kids).
> 
> O'k, I have a bit of advice to freelyyyyyyyyyyy give to y'all and please don't take offenseeeeeeeeeeee.. I see the junk mail and e mails from people I don't recognize I delete them immediately because you can open your computer up for every virus known to man kind. I implore you all not to open anything or anyone you don't know just delete.
> 
> I am making the chicken croquettes tonight for the household,mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, and tossed green salad for dinner. Y'all want to come on down???? We will make room at the table for y'all. do you remember the croquettes from Dave????
> 
> I have been interested in your posts but I hope I can keep up better, just be understanding. thanks, joe p


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Canadian born in BC on the west coast and now relocated to Ontario. Yes, you are probably right about golf. At least for me. I do like the mini golf though. I am single, and living with my little dog and cat who are my faithful companions. I am dating a nice man right now. Will see how that goes. Taking things slowly.
> The provincial flower here is the white trillium, the motto is Loyal she began, Loyal she remains
> We have the longest street in the world. Basketball was invented here.
> Famous people from here are or were
> Shania Twain, Jim Candy, Jim Carrey, Avril Lavigne, Gordon Lightfoot, Justin Beiber, Paul Anka, and many many more.
> We have the Great Lakes and Niagara Falls.
> Hmmmm will have to think of what else.
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have many cousins in England and so I knew that they all changed last week. Made it nice to chat with them though. It was not so late for them. I think North America is tonight. Some places never change the time so it is not everyone here. Not sure about the rest of the world though.  How are you today? Tell me about where you live. I must have Scottish blood in me somewhere but have not found it yet. I asked for a Scottish Bagpipe Record when I was a kid and always enjoyed Andy Stewart. My kids are all 1/4 Scottish also.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I am a highland lassie from Inverness, but live in Fife which is just over the bridge from Edinburgh,it is know to Fifers as The Kingdom,and famous for linoleum,Jimmy Shand,The Proclaimers and Andrew Carnegie,St Andrews the home of golf,a good walk spoiled as we say lol what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sq. Dancer, you may have missed a post I made at the end of the last KTP- would you mind if I download the photo of your stocking for your new man in your life- to show the girls at the knitting counter, in our local emporium- given that it is such an hilarious piece of work!
Click to expand...

I did not see the stocking posted and I think I read pretty faithfully?


----------



## Southern Gal

Joe P said:


> I am making the chicken croquettes tonight for the household,mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, and tossed green salad for dinner. Y'all want to come on down???? We will make room at the table for y'all. do you remember the croquettes from Dave????
> 
> I have been interested in your posts but I hope I can keep up better, just be understanding. thanks, joe p


  joe, you better watch out inviting us for the meal. it does sound good, i forgot that recipe, i guess you just make it like salmon croquettes, just with can chicken :?: :?: you cracked me up when you said that about breaking your plate, dad always said that to us. as we lived on bluff and had a deck that overlooked it, he also would say gonna throw your plate over the bluff. :-D 
bellstarr12 ... i also loved the original movie (the remake was sad, just sad) the haunting with julie harris, she is a underrated actress i think. 
Carols gift, i absolutly loved the winter scene, i love snow scenes. i always would take a vacation day the first time we had a good snowfall. when others would stay inside, i always took my camera to some of my fav. locations in town and took some awsome pic's
ok, Birkedaleknitter... where did you come up with that name :?: i am always intriged by the names.
i am done with the june cleaver stuff today... bj went to work, i stayed up after he left ( i made sure he had a filling breakfast though, his coffee with a pb sandwich :lol: anyone who knows me knows i hate cooking (trying to do better) but i am not gonna cook in the mornings much at all. ( i do fix myself the egg white omlette most mornings, i would fix bj one also but he doesn't want one) today i got the laundry done, got moms done up and stuff to take to her and sister when bj gets in. i have a roast in the crock pot for tomorrow. i cleaned out the cat box and need to dust, don't think its gonna happen though. i did some tai chi today with my dvd. i just can't get myself coordinated though. so now i have had my shower and i am gonna set down and watch some movies i have recorded and knit. everyone have a blessed day :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Joe, what time is dinner? I shall be attending! LOL


----------



## iamsam

birkdaleknitter - we are so glad you stopped in to share a cuppa and some conversation. we love it when new people join in - makes the conversation much more interesting and we never run out of fresh tea.

sam



birkdaleknitter said:


> I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> Hi y'all from Texas (south-central san antonio area) this is joe p. I have now to say Hi y'all boys and girls. Love to hear we have Jim a new guy around the table.
> 
> I have had so many family and friends in the mess on the East Coast. I almost flew out there to try to help but with Mother and her needs I have to be here for her. I love her dearly and she is my first priority big time.
> 
> I have not been at the table and hopefully you have not broke my plate. he he. I have missed y'all. It has not been an easy path for me lately but it (life) is settling in. I got our mail in ballots and we have voted and mailed them in. Mother has been in the hospital with breathing issues off and on and with a nubulizer now in her place it is better. Her provider has been with her off and on almost full time and of course I am in and out with her. Sunday I bring dinner, the dogs and we now have a conference call with all our family in Seattle and Idaho and it has been a boon to Mother and her feelings of separation from her grandchildren and great grandchildren.
> 
> Know that you were missed and I did not just walk into the dust. love, joe p
> 
> I forgot to tell you Sam, I copied your potato chowder receipt on my 3by5 card for my receipt box and I will try it when we have colder weather. We still are in 80 degree days here and 70 degrees or a little colder at night. So, soups are not for my household right now but will be. thanks for doing the tea party. joe p


Joe that is great to hear that it is just that you have been busy- we have been wondering!


----------



## iamsam

welcome handyandrea - so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - i quite agree with you on getting your exercise by walking to the local yarn shop - please join us as often as you can - we always have fresh tea under the cosy and we never run out of room at the table.

sam



handyandrea said:


> hello everyone, greetings from Wales. I often read first day of tea party, but don't get round to joining in. I loved the recipes this week, I belong to Slimming World, a bit like WW, and I have lost 50 lbs. Have to accept it is a long term commitment, stray too far from the plan and the pounds sneak back on. Part of the problem is I would rather keep busy knitting or crocheting than do more energetic things!My idea of excercise is a walk to the yarn shop!


----------



## iamsam

grandmatimestwo - thanks for joining us - so sorry about your kitty - it is really hard when they leave us - sure leaves an empty spot - sending you hugs and healing energy - do join in as often as you can. we would love to hear about your works in progress.

sam



grandmatimestwo said:


> Good morning from gray, chilly New Hampshire. We've had our power back now for a few days, and feel dreadful for those still without.
> The potato chowder sounds wonderful and warm! Maybe dinner tonight.
> The puppies sound delightful! I'd love a puppy, but DH says absolutely not! I know he's right, because we both still work full time. I'm still reeling from losing my 9 year old kitty last week to colon cancer. Missing him so much.
> I have to agree that having WIP around is a wonderful thing! Always something to catch your interest! Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## iamsam

smart people.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Welcome birkedaleknitter! So glad you could join us!
> 
> Its 5:30 am Saturday morning. In Arizona we do not change our time. We stay on the same time all year long.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 at first it seemed innocent enough- he is supposed to be with the UN in Afghanistan [I did not know that that is where the majority of scams are coming from at present said:
> 
> 
> 
> claims to be a doctor- supporting orphans here and there. Then he was in Spain [?] Liberia [?] Ghana [?] where he claims to have a gold mine, and the first request came for me to give him $5,000 US. which I naturally refused- but being me still felt a bit sorry for him- he had taken two months or so attempting to converse with me- but noticeably my questions are never answered. And he seems to forget exactly what he may have said. I stopped replying for a few days, then it became 'I am going to give you $2,700 US can I have your bank details- and I almost went along with the story- that he might be coming to NZ. then it became 'I want to give you my entire fortune and make you my wife, or at least I was supposed to tell the bank manager I was his wife- [by now I start contacting the police about it] and sole beneficiary. the sum of money was upped to $2.750.000 US. then reduced to $1,000,000, and I get another email tonight demanding that I contact him urgently in Dubai. And has the bank contacted me? The most recent previous email was 'I am coming to NZ for two weeks, and may stay with my family, if I like the country' when I read this the second time, I decided it sounded like he was saying I was his NZ family.
> I am not aware that many cultures accept women having two husbands at the same time- and I think Fale would become murderous if I told him what the man is saying to me- I am quite serious here- every one has cut off points, and Fale understandably is not keen on being 'two timed'.
> If the man is genuine- he must be delusional- claiming to have fallen in love with a photograph. My current opinion is that he must be scamming- but I thought I had got rid of him. Worse luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok understand now. Do not allow this man into any of your chats, etc. I had someone about 2 years ago almost to the day who was on my son's Facebook and who wanted to be friends with me. I thought she (?) was a friend of his but now he tells me he has no idea who she was. She started chatting with me and said she was originally from NZ and came to Canada and went to school with my son and is now in Nigeria. Next day, my Facebook had been hacked into along with three email accounts. When I got back into my FB, it said i was comprimised from Nigeria, which was the big Hacking Place at that time. It caused me all kinds of grief. You learn that you have to have different passwords for different accounts, you do not tie everything to the same email accounts and you should have several different email accounts that are not tied to each other for different things. This person had eliminated all my emails and contacts from the emails. had it set up for everything to go to their email address so I was not getting anything, so when I got back into my email, and changed my passwords, they got the notifications of it and hacked it again. People that I had contact with (I do family history) were emailed asking for money as it said I had been held up by gunpoint in London England, and needed to pay my hotel bill etc. It was a very frightening thing for me. I felt very violated. And I was afraid of them getting into the business accounts and emails, but luckily they never did.
> I think what the police say by blocking and ignoring this person is probably the best way of getting rid of them. And if that does not work, then change your email address and disappear from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sister works for a chiropractor and all of a sudden she was getting calls from patients asking if he was ok. They had done the same thing to his account and told everyone he had a bad accident and was stranded and needed money right away. Many of his patients are older and very kind-hearted but not a lot of money. Fortunately nobody gave, but lots of calls. They hacked his work email. My email account has been hacked for a long time now and that is one of the reasons I don't do email much. Thank goodness when I changed my passwords I had them sent to an alternate email as never thought about them getting the notifications the passwords could have been seen by the hackers. The world sure has changed and it is so frustrating. Our phone constantly ringing and I was up till 5 am and it rang early from some Credit Card Service. Probably telling us to lower our rates, which is constant, since I thought they were legit and I spoke with them once, MISTAKE in spite of the fact that we are on the do-not-call list....in addition to all the political calls and doorbells ringing with political material being stuck in the door. You know all this stuff was supposed to make life easier but it makes me feel like getting rid of it. We did talk about getting rid of our land line for the phone as it is getting so interrupting. We would then do texts from friends and turn the cell phone off. DH is writing music or books or evaluating papers and it interrupts him even if I answer. Then you know about the recent thing with credit cards. Lurker, sure hope you can block these emails or get a whole new email service and just get rid of that one. I hope these people don't know your real name and address. I had an email like that when I was in Germany. Now they go in the junk mail but I still accidentally went into one the other day.......Thought it was from a KP'r and it was some dating service. I quit Face Book and that was so much fun being in touch with family but that got hacked. Boy, sitting here on the other side of the world I understand your frustration, but it does seem like yours is worse because of the conversation that had started. Once they think they have you hooked, look out. Change email service totally, not the same server and never go into anything you aren't sure of. If people email me, chances are they won't hear back because of these problems I've been having.
Click to expand...

I hear what you are saying- my email that got hacked was a different one from the one I usually use. It was a real nuisance losing all the contacts. the message seems to be getting through- no recent phone calls or emails. the big problem occurred when I let Skype have my facebook details- did not think there were so many bored servicemen around- maybe they have progressed to the letter E now- none have come through for a week or two.


----------



## iamsam

settleg - sending healing energy to the little pug - is is so difficult when our pets get sick - that is when i wish they could talk just to tell us how they feel and where it hurts. hope she perks up real soon.

yeah for your eyesight clearing up - it is scary when our eyes give us trouble.

sam



settleg said:


> Good Morning to all! Glad to see some more new folks here.
> 
> Lurker 2: did you change your name because of this scammer?
> 
> Sq Dancer: Good to "hear" your cheerful voice this morning.
> Hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> Thanks to all that gave me their personal experience/info about cataracts. This morning vision seems clearer so who knows what the heck is going on. Have taken your suggestions seriously.
> 
> Plan on working on Fan and Feather scarf today.
> 
> My poor pug is now blind. Her health is deteriorating quickly; she is 11 years old. DH thinks we should go ahead and have her put down but I'm not sure. The vet had said she would be fine if she ever went totally blind (lost an eye years ago;that's another tale). My heart is breaking for her as she sniffs her way slowly around occassionally bumping into things. I don't expect her to last the winter either way. One of the other dogs has taken to almost leading her from time to time. Pug (Sara Lulu) doesn't seem to be in any pain thank goodness.
> 
> Well, hope all has a wonderful day and can get some knitting in. Will keep checking in from time to time. Sending prayer and positive thoughts to all under the weather or experiencing personal difficulties. Peace to All.


----------



## bellestarr12

Joe P said:


> I came back in from doing the patio leaves and putting extra potting soil in the plants for the winter. Our plants stay out all year but when we get our little freezes we cover things or bring them in for the night, living in the tropics (so to speak, kids).
> 
> O'k, I have a bit of advice to freelyyyyyyyyyyy give to y'all and please don't take offenseeeeeeeeeeee.. I see the junk mail and e mails from people I don't recognize I delete them immediately because you can open your computer up for every virus known to man kind. I implore you all not to open anything or anyone you don't know just delete.
> 
> I am making the chicken croquettes tonight for the household,mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, and tossed green salad for dinner. Y'all want to come on down???? We will make room at the table for y'all. do you remember the croquettes from Dave????
> 
> I have been interested in your posts but I hope I can keep up better, just be understanding. thanks, joe p


I second that- I don't open anything from anyone I don't know. Sometimes they'll use a name that's related to someone you know or a site you go to - for instance, I read Mark Bittman's columns in the NY Times and recently I've gotten emails allegedly from Mark Bittman that say "Hey Victoria!" I opened the first one, which was a link to something (that I didn't click) and blocked the sender, but they keep coming and now I don't open them. I like Bittman a lot, but we don't know each other and from reading him for years, I don't think he'd put that in his subject line. Same thing happened with a colleague at work - I get emails allegedly from her but the name's a bit off - Joan Smith instead of Joan Green Smith (not her real name) and nothing in the subject line, which isn't her style. Told her about it - people probably get similar things allegedly from me. If you're not absolutely sure of the sender, just don't open it!


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a Canadian born in BC on the west coast and now relocated to Ontario. Yes, you are probably right about golf. At least for me. I do like the mini golf though. I am single, and living with my little dog and cat who are my faithful companions. I am dating a nice man right now. Will see how that goes. Taking things slowly.
> The provincial flower here is the white trillium, the motto is Loyal she began, Loyal she remains
> We have the longest street in the world. Basketball was invented here.
> Famous people from here are or were
> Shania Twain, Jim Candy, Jim Carrey, Avril Lavigne, Gordon Lightfoot, Justin Beiber, Paul Anka, and many many more.
> We have the Great Lakes and Niagara Falls.
> Hmmmm will have to think of what else.
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have many cousins in England and so I knew that they all changed last week. Made it nice to chat with them though. It was not so late for them. I think North America is tonight. Some places never change the time so it is not everyone here. Not sure about the rest of the world though.  How are you today? Tell me about where you live. I must have Scottish blood in me somewhere but have not found it yet. I asked for a Scottish Bagpipe Record when I was a kid and always enjoyed Andy Stewart. My kids are all 1/4 Scottish also.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I am a highland lassie from Inverness, but live in Fife which is just over the bridge from Edinburgh,it is know to Fifers as The Kingdom,and famous for linoleum,Jimmy Shand,The Proclaimers and Andrew Carnegie,St Andrews the home of golf,a good walk spoiled as we say lol what about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sq. Dancer, you may have missed a post I made at the end of the last KTP- would you mind if I download the photo of your stocking for your new man in your life- to show the girls at the knitting counter, in our local emporium- given that it is such an hilarious piece of work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not see the stocking posted and I think I read pretty faithfully?
Click to expand...

it was posted again a page or few back in this KTP!


----------



## iamsam

don't give him the light of day myfanwy - is he calling or emailing - i would cut off all communication with him - either hand up or delete email without reading.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, I have missed some of this dialogue. what is this scammer doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening... just arrived at the TP and already at page 7,it is a cold damp morning here in Fife,I hope it is nicer where ever you are,and that things are improving for everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy,have a good day folks x
> 
> 
> 
> that is one thing at least- down here, the weather ought to be getting better- but we have a low pressure system coming in- and some *..... is out there lighting fireworks....... Am cooking up some tripe- which we actually enjoy- will need to get some bread on, before too many more hours go by. The scammer now claims to be in Dubai. I have hardened my heart- checked with the police, the best thing is just to continue ignoring him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at first it seemed innocent enough- he is supposed to be with the UN in Afghanistan [I did not know that that is where the majority of scams are coming from at present] claims to be a doctor- supporting orphans here and there. Then he was in Spain [?] Liberia [?] Ghana [?] where he claims to have a gold mine, and the first request came for me to give him $5,000 US. which I naturally refused- but being me still felt a bit sorry for him- he had taken two months or so attempting to converse with me- but noticeably my questions are never answered. And he seems to forget exactly what he may have said. I stopped replying for a few days, then it became 'I am going to give you $2,700 US can I have your bank details- and I almost went along with the story- that he might be coming to NZ. then it became 'I want to give you my entire fortune and make you my wife, or at least I was supposed to tell the bank manager I was his wife- [by now I start contacting the police about it] and sole beneficiary. the sum of money was upped to $2.750.000 US. then reduced to $1,000,000, and I get another email tonight demanding that I contact him urgently in Dubai. And has the bank contacted me? The most recent previous email was 'I am coming to NZ for two weeks, and may stay with my family, if I like the country' when I read this the second time, I decided it sounded like he was saying I was his NZ family.
> I am not aware that many cultures accept women having two husbands at the same time- and I think Fale would become murderous if I told him what the man is saying to me- I am quite serious here- every one has cut off points, and Fale understandably is not keen on being 'two timed'.
> If the man is genuine- he must be delusional- claiming to have fallen in love with a photograph. My current opinion is that he must be scamming- but I thought I had got rid of him. Worse luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

joyceann said:


> Greetings from Ohio!
> It is actually snowing here! It sure comes earlier every year. It makes me want to snuggle in an afghan and just knit away. But I have to work too.
> 
> Here is an old recipe from 1996 Weight watchers cookbook.
> 
> Pasta e Fagioli
> 
> Makes 4 servings
> 
> It says it does not improve with age. Serve it immediately with coarse bread.
> 
> 2 teaspoons olive oil
> 1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
> 2 cups chopped onions
> 3 ounces small pasts shells cooked al dente, drained and rinsed wtih cold water
> 1 cup chopped carrot
> 1/2 cup chopped celery
> 2 large garlic cloves, minced
> 3 3/4 ounces Great Northern beans, picked over, soaked overnight and drained
> 1 1/2 cups boiling water
> 1 cup canned plum tomatoes in juice
> 1/4 cup finely chopped fresh parsley
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
> 2 tablespoons freshly grated Parmesan cheese
> 
> Place medium saucepan over medium heat 30 seconds; add oil, and heat 30 seconds more. Add onions, carrot celery and garlic; cook, stirring frequently, until soft , about 8 minutes.
> 
> Add beans, boiling water, tomatoes and their juice and rosemary; bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer until beans are tender, about 2 hours.
> 
> Add pasta, parsley, salt, and pepper; cover and simmer 5 minutes. Divide evenly among 4 bowls. Sprinkle with cheese and serve immediately.
> 
> Serving: 1 1/4 cups: 1/2 fat, 2 1/4 Vegetables, 1 protein, 1 bread
> 
> This sounds good. It also sounds like a lot of work to me. Coming from a long line of Italians-- I know the soup is good.
> 
> I found an old pattern for gloves that my mother in law made for her son (my husband). She is gone now. He has worn out the gloves. I think Santa may bring him another pair.
> 
> I am working on making socks on a loom. I think it may be faster to fight with Dp needles. It sure is slow going. Maybe when I get the hang of it, they will go faster.
> 
> Stay warm and keep knitting!
> 
> Joyce


Sorry, can you explain 'Great Northern Beans' I have never heard of them!


----------



## iamsam

lovely carol - what a great picture.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> birkdaleknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Good morning Birkdaleknitter-WELCOME to KTP!! We have loads of laughter and great conversation. I have been away for a few months, but I am so happy to be back on and share with my KTP "family". We have many, many Australian friends here. I love to learn about new places and make new friends. Hope you enjoy us as much as we do.
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

Pontuf said:


> But Bellestarr there are so many of them listing their yarns!That is so much time and work. It's gotta be more than bragging. I'm just not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Bellestarr they look delicious! I'm going to put that pan on my Xmas wish list!
> 
> I love this Knitting Tea Party! Whenever I have a knit question I come here first because you are all a wealth of information. Also no need to open a new chat elsewhere.
> 
> Ok here is my question: it may be a stupid or obvious one but I'm not afraid to ask here. I am in need of some discontinued yarn and I posted it under the for sale/ need category. Some ladies pm'ed me and said that many people had the yarns on Ravelry. When I went to Ravelry many people had the yarns but none for sale. They have all posted their stashes on Ravlry.
> 
> Here is m question: why are they posting all their stashes and yarns online with no intention to sell?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question - maybe they're just showing off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :-D   :-D  :-D
Click to expand...

Wow! sounds like a conspiracy! With this as with many other things, I've decided I don't need to understand it. Makes life much simpler and less stressful


----------



## iamsam

only one of the reasons why i don't have facebook or skype.,

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> sensible advice- the problem started when I added Facebook to skype.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker can you just block his emails?
> I did not know you could, until the policeman said I should- if I have not figured it out by Thursday maybe my daughter will have time to help- she is a bit of a computer whizz.
> 
> 
> 
> Go into your email settings or options. In my yahoo email, there is a place to go into for blocking email addresses. Just make you copy the email address first and then paste it into the list. That should block him. Better to not even open anything else from him as it is tempting to answer and you do not want to do that anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

pup lover - healing energy going to your grandson - those nebulizers are wonderful machinse - don't know what i would do without mine.

happy anniversary - hope you and hubby have a great time in the city.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Hello all! Welcome to our new people, wonderful to meet you! Jump in any time and chat and come back soon to see us. DH and I went and got breathing treatment machine and meds for GS last night. DS went to one pharamacy and they sent him to another as they wouldnt be able to get machine till Monday! The second pharmacy informed him that as GS is on medical card (Government insurance) if he has had the machine before they wont pay for it again, you can only get it once every 5 years! Ridiculous. DH and I went and paid for it ourselves as DS didnt have enough money himself and GS HAS to have it. They diagnosed him with reactive airway disorder, basically saying they dont know what is wrong. They cant/wont diagnose anyone so young with asthma and no confirmed allergies soo..... Anyway he was still very pale but was playing and eating when we went by so doing and feeling better.
> 
> DH and I are off to the big city about 40 miles away today to do some shopping and celebrate our anniversary. Cloudy, cool and a little windy here today. Got some good knitting done last night on the readers wrap while watching a movie. DH has a temporary lay off for this next week so he will be home evenings after school and we will actually get to see each other for a change. His work will probably be doing these for the next couple of months anyway, will see how things go.
> 
> Everyone enjoy your day! Prayers and hugs to all who need them! Will check back in this evening.


----------



## Pontuf

Aren't they also called canelleli beans, Italian.

quote=Lurker 2]


joyceann said:


> Greetings from Ohio!
> It is actually snowing here! It sure comes earlier every year. It makes me want to snuggle in an afghan and just knit away. But I have to work too.
> 
> Here is an old recipe from 1996 Weight watchers cookbook.
> 
> Pasta e Fagioli
> 
> Makes 4 servings
> 
> It says it does not improve with age. Serve it immediately with coarse bread.
> 
> 2 teaspoons olive oil
> 1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
> 2 cups chopped onions
> 3 ounces small pasts shells cooked al dente, drained and rinsed wtih cold water
> 1 cup chopped carrot
> 1/2 cup chopped celery
> 2 large garlic cloves, minced
> 3 3/4 ounces Great Northern beans, picked over, soaked overnight and drained
> 1 1/2 cups boiling water
> 1 cup canned plum tomatoes in juice
> 1/4 cup finely chopped fresh parsley
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
> 2 tablespoons freshly grated Parmesan cheese
> 
> Place medium saucepan over medium heat 30 seconds; add oil, and heat 30 seconds more. Add onions, carrot celery and garlic; cook, stirring frequently, until soft , about 8 minutes.
> 
> Add beans, boiling water, tomatoes and their juice and rosemary; bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer until beans are tender, about 2 hours.
> 
> Add pasta, parsley, salt, and pepper; cover and simmer 5 minutes. Divide evenly among 4 bowls. Sprinkle with cheese and serve immediately.
> 
> Serving: 1 1/4 cups: 1/2 fat, 2 1/4 Vegetables, 1 protein, 1 bread
> 
> This sounds good. It also sounds like a lot of work to me. Coming from a long line of Italians-- I know the soup is good.
> 
> I found an old pattern for gloves that my mother in law made for her son (my husband). She is gone now. He has worn out the gloves. I think Santa may bring him another pair.
> 
> I am working on making socks on a loom. I think it may be faster to fight with Dp needles. It sure is slow going. Maybe when I get the hang of it, they will go faster.
> 
> Stay warm and keep knitting!
> 
> Joyce


Sorry, can you explain 'Great Northern Beans' I have never heard of them![/quote]


----------



## iamsam

redkimba - i missed that - hungary girl is one of my favorite sites - how do you use pumpkin in cake recipes?

sam



Redkimba said:


> Whew! caught up again.
> 
> Sam - thank you for posting alternate desert recipes. I tend to use the Hungry Girl substitute in cake mixes (canned pumpkin). I think my sweet tooth is easing up a bit.
> 
> Gottastch - I love the monkey hat!
> 
> Settleg - I feel for you & the poor pug. All you can do is just keep an eye out for the fuzzy children & their quality of life. It's never an easy decision.
> 
> Sq-dancer - cute stocking.
> 
> I'm checked in. Now for a grocery run; made the list off the emeals plan. I have Lilly's stool sample for the vet. Brat cat was isolated last night so I would know when it was hers. She didn't go. I let her out this morning (into the house). What does she do? She goes to the other box, and viola! lol...
> 
> I may wander out later to try English Contra dancing. I didn't get my walk in this week due to Halloween. I really need some exercise.
> 
> I will pop in later.


----------



## AZ Sticks

thewren said:


> so good to hear from you sandy - sending bushels of healing energy to your husband - and calming aroma therapy for you. i don't think you need worry about getting something done - it sounds as though you have enough on your plate.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks so much Sam - I appreciate your thoughts. I've been trying to have one of Dreamweaver's PJ Days for about a week. I have a hat/cowl that just needs to be bound off and the I-cord put through the eyelets and 2 inches of the band sewn up. Do you think I can get to it....no way. It was supposed to be first on my list today and it is already 11:00AM and I still have to go the the drug store for DH before I can get to that silly project. I have in the mean time started a baby hat in the floral stripey yarn for my manicurist and the first of many cowls for Christmas presents....we will see how the weekend goes. I hear that you have a 6 repeat fan and feather that you shared with our dear friend in NZ.... do you think you could point me in the right direction??? I see that she has her hands full getting ready for her trip.... Thanks! Sandi


----------



## AZ Sticks

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Sandi/AZ Sticks---I totally understand when you sayyou can't get on as often. It has been a hard time for me--but everyday I thought of all my wonderful, caring friends on TP. I look foward to visiting and sipping on coffee, or water (depending on the time of day) as I enjoy our visits. Hopefully they will find the source of health issues with your husband.Stay strong and know we all are thinking of you.


Dear Carol's gifts - you just make me smile with your glow in your pictures - I think it shows how much Fred loved you and you are just going to pass that all on to those of us that need it!!! Thank you for your thoughts - I'm so glad to see you when you get a chance to post - have a wonderful weekend. Your friend Sandi


----------



## iamsam

joe - good to hear from you - sounds as though your plate is pretty full right now -

we knew you would be back - you plate is always nice an clean at your place at the table - with a cup of fresh tea waiting for you.

sam



Joe P said:


> Hi y'all from Texas (south-central san antonio area) this is joe p. I have now to say Hi y'all boys and girls. Love to hear we have Jim a new guy around the table.
> 
> I have had so many family and friends in the mess on the East Coast. I almost flew out there to try to help but with Mother and her needs I have to be here for her. I love her dearly and she is my first priority big time.
> 
> I have not been at the table and hopefully you have not broke my plate. he he. I have missed y'all. It has not been an easy path for me lately but it (life) is settling in. I got our mail in ballots and we have voted and mailed them in. Mother has been in the hospital with breathing issues off and on and with a nubulizer now in her place it is better. Her provider has been with her off and on almost full time and of course I am in and out with her. Sunday I bring dinner, the dogs and we now have a conference call with all our family in Seattle and Idaho and it has been a boon to Mother and her feelings of separation from her grandchildren and great grandchildren.
> 
> Know that you were missed and I did not just walk into the dust. love, joe p
> 
> I forgot to tell you Sam, I copied your potato chowder receipt on my 3by5 card for my receipt box and I will try it when we have colder weather. We still are in 80 degree days here and 70 degrees or a little colder at night. So, soups are not for my household right now but will be. thanks for doing the tea party. joe p


----------



## Carlan

We also saw Argo yesterday. Great movie. Ben Affleck did a great job. Thank you, Canada. Eh?



purl2diva said:


> Sam,
> 
> Love the recipes but will sub for or skip the bleu cheese.
> I like to add leek or celery root to my potato soup.
> 
> We went to see Argo today. I would highly recommend it to everyone. Keeps you on the edge of your seat the whole time. We have much to thank our Canadian friends for.
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ok caught up again. Finished watching Denis the Menace. He has not changed at all in 30 years. LOL Seems like that is too long ago that that movie was made. Seems like just a few years ago. Time is sure slipping away on me. 

I have Facebook and I enjoy it. But almost everyone on my Facebook are related to me or very long time friends. My children are on there and if it were not for having Facebook, I really would not be able to know what is going on in their lives as they rarely phone or send emails. I also get to see the photos of my grandchildren. I DO NOT ALLOW ANYONE ON MY FRIENDS LIST unless I know them. PERIOD. I do not accept my kids friends, not that any of them want to be on my list, anyway, without checking with my kids to see if they know them. I am careful of what I post on there now and I have gone into the security part of it to figure out who can see things on my list. I am fairly well locked up in it now. I do not use my legal surname and I am careful about my birthday etc. We have to be careful about what information we allow people to know. That is why I have changed so much in my KP information now. It is unfortunate that there are scammers everywhere we go, whether it is on the phone, internet or anywhere. You must also not give a lot of details over the phone to people that call you. Once I had a call from a local drug store saying my ex husband had been in and purchased something on his Visa card. It was at a time they used to put it in a machine and run something over it to take the impression on the paperwork. They said they could not read it so could I please give them the number. I said I had to run into town that afternoon so would come in and give them the number when I got there. When I got there, no one had ever called me from there. Just a scam. Never heard from them again. 

The picture of my stocking has now been reposted in here a few pages back.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you joyceann - where in ohio do you live - here in the northwestern part of the state it is cool but we have blue skies and sunshine.

would love to see a picture of the gloves when you are finished.

sam

thanks for the recipe - that one is a keeper.



joyceann said:


> Greetings from Ohio!
> It is actually snowing here! It sure comes earlier every year. It makes me want to snuggle in an afghan and just knit away. But I have to work too.
> 
> Here is an old recipe from 1996 Weight watchers cookbook.
> 
> Pasta e Fagioli
> 
> Makes 4 servings
> 
> It says it does not improve with age. Serve it immediately with coarse bread.
> 
> 2 teaspoons olive oil
> 1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
> 2 cups chopped onions
> 3 ounces small pasts shells cooked al dente, drained and rinsed wtih cold water
> 1 cup chopped carrot
> 1/2 cup chopped celery
> 2 large garlic cloves, minced
> 3 3/4 ounces Great Northern beans, picked over, soaked overnight and drained
> 1 1/2 cups boiling water
> 1 cup canned plum tomatoes in juice
> 1/4 cup finely chopped fresh parsley
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
> 2 tablespoons freshly grated Parmesan cheese
> 
> Place medium saucepan over medium heat 30 seconds; add oil, and heat 30 seconds more. Add onions, carrot celery and garlic; cook, stirring frequently, until soft , about 8 minutes.
> 
> Add beans, boiling water, tomatoes and their juice and rosemary; bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer until beans are tender, about 2 hours.
> 
> Add pasta, parsley, salt, and pepper; cover and simmer 5 minutes. Divide evenly among 4 bowls. Sprinkle with cheese and serve immediately.
> 
> Serving: 1 1/4 cups: 1/2 fat, 2 1/4 Vegetables, 1 protein, 1 bread
> 
> This sounds good. It also sounds like a lot of work to me. Coming from a long line of Italians-- I know the soup is good.
> 
> I found an old pattern for gloves that my mother in law made for her son (my husband). She is gone now. He has worn out the gloves. I think Santa may bring him another pair.
> 
> I am working on making socks on a loom. I think it may be faster to fight with Dp needles. It sure is slow going. Maybe when I get the hang of it, they will go faster.
> 
> Stay warm and keep knitting!
> 
> Joyce


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> thank you for the thoughts! My daughter would be one of the most 'unhuggable' people I know, or have in my family. I think I would be banned for ever- problem from the dysfunctional beginnings. I will accept a hug from you Sandi as proxy!!!! this is one really nice thing about the KTP 'family' the 'virtual' hugs that are shared. Luckily Fale is a very good 'hugger'.
> A sincere hope all goes well for your DH!


Well Lurker consider yourself hugged!!! I know you have said before that B is .... well B!! I was more thinking of getting a hold of those beautiful grandchildren of yours.... hopefully they will have a hug or two for you!! They look so happy in the pictures and that must make your heart sing. Speaking of singing... didn't you say that you too lost your voice or damaged it??? Perhaps this is something hereditary???? Just wondering. I've asked Sam for the 6 repeat feather and fan pattern that you mentioned at the end of last weeks KTP.... you may have already gotten it to me (and I just can't locate it at the moment) and I know you are getting ready for your trip so unless you have it at your finger tips and have a minute to send it....don't give it another thought.... it will probably turn up when I get my act together around here!!! Have a wonder trip, visit, and hopefully rest my dear- I can hardly wait to see pictures!! More (((HUGS)))- Sandi


----------



## iamsam

yummy bellestarr - i may have to have one myself - they look so good.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> YUMMMMM! Potato chowder and Pasta Salad. This must be my weekend! Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I would eat a bale of hay if it had bleu cheese, walnuts, and arugula on it!
> 
> Yesterday I finally tried out my aebleskiver pan, using one of the recipes that came with it. I put blackberry preserves in the middle and by the 3rd panful everything was working well. The first batch I filled the little cups too full and it was almost impossible to turn them, because of that and because (I think) even though I'd seasoned the cast iron, it was still the first time I'd used it - and I had to learn what heat setting for the burner worked best.
> 
> Interestingly, there's no fat of any kind in the batter recipe except for the eggs. Otherwise it's much like a pancake batter. It will be fun to experiment with other fillings and maybe adding cinnamon, etc. to the batter. Traditionally (apparently) they're sprinkled with powdered sugar, but I think they'd be great with apple butter or apple chunks as the filling, sprinkled with cinnamon sugar :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> What a busy group we are! Welcome to the newcomers! We love having new faces at our table. I hope you will come often. This is a fun group!
> 
> Joe, glad to know you are ok even though you have had so much going on in your life. I hope that things will settle down and you will be able to join us more often.
> 
> Happy anniversary, pup lover! I hope you enjoy your day.
> 
> Lurker, so sorry to hear of your problems. I was scammed for almost $3000. It still hurts to think about it. The worst part is that I can't believe I got sucked it!
> 
> Finished both heels on my socks, so now I'm on the legs. I think they are going well. So far, the stripes are matching up nicely. I really need to get some work done around the house, but I'd rather be knitting! However, Thanksgiving will be here soon and I have to be ready!


I feel rather foolish, having got caught so far, definitely I have to be too trusting.
When exactly is Thanksgiving? I know some of the story behind it- but our Settlers were Victorian originally, although we have a major amount of people coming from all over now.
That is great the socks are looking good!


----------



## Knitry

Well, unlike birkdaleknitter I've actually lurked before a time or two -- but decided today to join in. I could probably do without all the delicious recipes (since the truly delicious ones are NEVER good for the waistline or hips), but I'll try to just skip by them. LOL.

My heart goes out to 5mm for her cousin's situation, and indeed everyone affected in the storm's path. It's been very sad to watch the coverage on TV.

And to settleg too re the loss of her beloved pet.

And others for their health challenges or those of their loved ones.

Now I'm thinking, having joined this Tea Party, that I ought to get started on the Tea Cozy I want to knit. I got it into my head to knit a tea cozy, but didn't have a tea pot, so went and bought one on ebay! I'll have to post a picture. It's a real cutie, I think. English, proper tea pot. But I'm not sure it isn't a little small. Hmmmm. I'll also have to try to find a link for my chosen tea cozy. Anybody else have a favorite tea cozy?


----------



## AZ Sticks

darowil said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> :hunf: ok, i see the deal, last wk WW recipes, this wk.... what :?: Sam your :twisted: :mrgreen: :roll:
> 
> i finally got mom and sisters absontee ballots back to the court house, talk about a bunch of red tape, wow. had i know all this, they wouldn't have voted this yr. cause i did all the running around. i told bj tomorrow i will be june cleaver again. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> I actually didn't even look at the link for the unhealthy sounding cake! Easier to resist temptation that way.
> Maybe because voting is complusary here people from the electrol commisission go around to hospitals, nursin ghomes etc for people to vote, saves the family having to do the running around.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo

patocenizo said:


> You are making me hungry!!! Oh my gosh I could just taste those wonderful aebleskivers....yummy!!!
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> YUMMMMM! Potato chowder and Pasta Salad. This must be my weekend! Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I would eat a bale of hay if it had bleu cheese, walnuts, and arugula on it!
> 
> Yesterday I finally tried out my aebleskiver pan, using one of the recipes that came with it. I put blackberry preserves in the middle and by the 3rd panful everything was working well. The first batch I filled the little cups too full and it was almost impossible to turn them, because of that and because (I think) even though I'd seasoned the cast iron, it was still the first time I'd used it - and I had to learn what heat setting for the burner worked best.
> 
> Interestingly, there's no fat of any kind in the batter recipe except for the eggs. Otherwise it's much like a pancake batter. It will be fun to experiment with other fillings and maybe adding cinnamon, etc. to the batter. Traditionally (apparently) they're sprinkled with powdered sugar, but I think they'd be great with apple butter or apple chunks as the filling, sprinkled with cinnamon sugar :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I made these once. My daughter bought me the pan and some mix for Mother's Day. I couldn't wait to try it, and used toothpicks to turn them, instead of skewers. Big mistake! I filled mine with bits of jam and some chopped up apples and cinnamon. They were good, but a lot of work! Yours look delicious!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dreamweaver said:


> Hope that our traveler's are going to have wonderful visits.... and lots of fun...
> 
> Took a couple pictures today and will try to get them downloaded tomorrow...
> 
> I'm going to stop answering the phone. Between DD calling to tell me GD was at Dr. and friend calling to say that a mutual friend's mother had fallen at facility because she refused to use her walker and broke her leg in 3 places (after breaking it in one just a couple months ago) and another friend having her breast cancer surgery scheduled for the week before or after Thanksgiving.....I really don't want to hear another bad thing. Night all....


I hear you Dreamweaver....I'm thinking earplugs.... but I'm so glad for the nice evening with your Mom.... here's hoping for more of those than not! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## iamsam

i thought great northern beans were like big butter beans.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Aren't they also called canelleli beans, Italian.
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]
> 
> 
> joyceann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from Ohio!
> It is actually snowing here! It sure comes earlier every year. It makes me want to snuggle in an afghan and just knit away. But I have to work too.
> 
> Here is an old recipe from 1996 Weight watchers cookbook.
> 
> Pasta e Fagioli
> 
> Makes 4 servings
> 
> It says it does not improve with age. Serve it immediately with coarse bread.
> 
> 2 teaspoons olive oil
> 1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
> 2 cups chopped onions
> 3 ounces small pasts shells cooked al dente, drained and rinsed wtih cold water
> 1 cup chopped carrot
> 1/2 cup chopped celery
> 2 large garlic cloves, minced
> 3 3/4 ounces Great Northern beans, picked over, soaked overnight and drained
> 1 1/2 cups boiling water
> 1 cup canned plum tomatoes in juice
> 1/4 cup finely chopped fresh parsley
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
> 2 tablespoons freshly grated Parmesan cheese
> 
> Place medium saucepan over medium heat 30 seconds; add oil, and heat 30 seconds more. Add onions, carrot celery and garlic; cook, stirring frequently, until soft , about 8 minutes.
> 
> Add beans, boiling water, tomatoes and their juice and rosemary; bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer until beans are tender, about 2 hours.
> 
> Add pasta, parsley, salt, and pepper; cover and simmer 5 minutes. Divide evenly among 4 bowls. Sprinkle with cheese and serve immediately.
> 
> Serving: 1 1/4 cups: 1/2 fat, 2 1/4 Vegetables, 1 protein, 1 bread
> 
> This sounds good. It also sounds like a lot of work to me. Coming from a long line of Italians-- I know the soup is good.
> 
> I found an old pattern for gloves that my mother in law made for her son (my husband). She is gone now. He has worn out the gloves. I think Santa may bring him another pair.
> 
> I am working on making socks on a loom. I think it may be faster to fight with Dp needles. It sure is slow going. Maybe when I get the hang of it, they will go faster.
> 
> Stay warm and keep knitting!
> 
> Joyce
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, can you explain 'Great Northern Beans' I have never heard of them!
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks

KateB said:


> Hi all. Just a quick post as I've got the 'girls' (college friends of 43 years - how did that happen? :lol: ) coming today. DH is away to Arran to golf for a few days so we're having a sleepover! No doubt I'll have the usual sore throat on Monday from too much talking and laughing, but it will be well worth it. :lol:
> Thanks for the recipes Sam, and please get us pics of those puppies.
> 
> This week I hope that .... all those on trips have a wonderful time..... all those care-givers are looking after themselves too..... anyone feeling unwell will soon be feeling better. Have a great weekend, I'll pop in when I can.


Have a great time Kate!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks

agnescr said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening... just arrived at the TP and already at page 7,it is a cold damp morning here in Fife,I hope it is nicer where ever you are,and that things are improving for everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy,have a good day folks x


Just want to say a quick Oh My Goodness...that shawl is just breathtaking!!
:thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Lurker, It is November 22. It is always the 3rd Thursday in November. It was a celebration because the settlers made it through the winter. The Indians had taught them how to survive so they attended the 3 day celebration. It was supposedly a wonderful time of food, games, and fellowship. It is sad that the friendliness between settlers and Indians could not have continued. There were many brutal battles between the cavalry and Indians when the settlers moved west. I will add that there were many differences between the tribes. Some were very peaceful and others were warriors.


----------



## AZ Sticks

birkdaleknitter said:


> I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.


Welcome - we're go glad to have you and so happy that your vision allows you to knit such cute sweaters!!! You were so young to have cataracts - that must have been stressful. Show us more of your great projects!!! We love pictures- Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## KatyNora

Good grief! I went away from my desk yesterday afternoon, spent the evening playing cards with friends, and slept in this morning, all to find more than a dozen pages to read before I can catch up with you all. :-D I hope everyone's having a wonderful weekend. It looks like mine is going to be spent reading KTP and knitting. Marianne, take it easy and follow Cindi's instructions! Jynx, I'm glad you finally found someone at the doctor's office who could take charge and get things arranged for you. Caren, I hope you're over the jet lag now and having a super great fantastic time in London! Please add my best wishes to Dave and Tessa when you see them. Jim, welcome to the most addictive knitting thread on the internet. Please feel free to jump in at any point, share recipes, send pictures of your projects, or share your woes if you need a place to vent. We're a pretty sympathetic group here. As for you, Sam, what can I say? Once again, you've started us off beautifully. BTW, have you had time to tackle that Seattle yarn that the puppy got into? I do hope it's coming out OK, but you know you can send Sandy and/or me on another yarn crawl to replace it if need be. :lol: 

OK, I'm off to see if I can get caught up on those 12+ pages. This should be fun...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sq_Dancer said:


> Good Morning everyone. It is 7:13 AM here and still dark outside. It is going to be crispy today but weather is supposed to be sunny for the next few days so all is good. It is nice and warm in my suite. My upstairs neighbours have a wedding to go to this morning and the reception is tonight so it should be a nice quiet day upstairs and I can get more work on my Christmas stocking done. I have sorted out the VHS movies so can just put my feet up and knit and watch movies. I have not broken down to get cable or satelite for my TV so only get one station here to get the news on. Until I get settled with an income coming in, I am trying to keep expenses down. My hands are still sore, so hoping the iburprophen will kick in. I think it must be because of the colder weather outside. So will check in here throughout the day to see what is going on. Talk to you later.


Good Morning Dancer - I'm glad your Sq Dance went so well last week and B was feeling better - hope your hands improve as the day progresses - Sandi/AZ Sticks - PS: Arizona doesn't change times.... silly state.... always trying to be the outlaw- I have friends that come to visit and they freak out when they see the folks wearing side arms in the grocery store... that's my AZ!!!


----------



## pammie1234

thewren said:


> i thought great northern beans were like big butter beans.
> 
> sam
> 
> I thought they were smaller white beans. I will admit that I don't have a huge knowledge of beans!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel rather foolish, having got caught so far, definitely I have to be too trusting.
> When exactly is Thanksgiving? I know some of the story behind it- but our Settlers were Victorian originally, although we have a major amount of people coming from all over now.
> That is great the socks are looking good!


Do not feel foolish. It happens to a lot of us. We learn from it and that is the main thing. From all this, several of us can help you in what has been our experiences and help you to get things straightened around and others will learn what to be so very careful on. In the end, we will all win. Cheer up. No one will ever think lesser of you for it.

Canadian Thanksgiving was October 8 this year and the US Thanksgiving is Nov. 22 this year. I am not truly sure why it is so different but I am thinking it may have something to do with an earlier harvest, but that is one of my guesses. Also, it gives a little more time between Thanksgiving and Christmas the Canadian Way. It is a time to give Thanks for the things we have and our lives. Have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanksgiving which explains both Thanksgivings and their roots. It is rather interesting.


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> birkdaleknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Good morning Birkdaleknitter-WELCOME to KTP!! We have loads of laughter and great conversation. I have been away for a few months, but I am so happy to be back on and share with my KTP "family". We have many, many Australian friends here. I love to learn about new places and make new friends. Hope you enjoy us as much as we do.
Click to expand...

Gorgeous picture.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Did google difference between the beans and here is what I found "are smaller than cannellinis and and suitable for any number of uses: salads, soups, stews, ragouts, purees. Their texture is slightly grainy, with a nutty, dense flavor. Popular in North America, Great Northerns look like white baby lima beans."

Hope this helps


----------



## mjs

Sq_Dancer said:


> For Stubbynose and Lurker


I see I had not missed this after all. I'm planning to make this in the future for someone who loves nutcrackers.


----------



## Edith M

I never use margerine. What would happen if I used butter. It sounds really yummy and I would like to try it.


agnescr said:


> Well that's me organised for today...washing and Ironing done ,house is clean,lentil soup simmering on stove for tomorrow,stovies cooking for tonight's dinner,and pudding all ready to go in microwave....5 mins to prepare 7 mins to cook, my kind of thing
> 
> the pudding is
> Using a tea-cup
> 
> Microwave fruit pudding
> 
> half cup soft brown sugar
> 4ozs marge(NOT butter)
> half cup water
> 2 desert spoons black treacle(Molasses?)
> 8ozs sultanas
> 2 teaspoons cinnamon
> 1 cup SR flour(the one with the raising agent in it)
> 1 teaspoon bicarb
> 1 beaten egg
> 
> put all ingredients in a bowl mix well
> line a one and a half pint microwavable bowl with cling wrap, pour in mixture seal completely
> cook on high for approx 7 mins
> serve with custard sauce
> 
> fruits can be mixed eg :chopped apples, pears,plums so long as some sultanas are added to total weight
> golden syrup can be used instead of treacle
> and spices changed to whatever you like,mixed spice ,ginger, nutmeg etc


----------



## Karena

Glad to see you back. Watching the path of Sandy, I was concerned here in CA hat the storm my have hit you. 
Chowder sounds great right now. 
Karen


----------



## mjs

Sq_Dancer said:


> Carol. Thank you. I like to try to put a little smile on people's faces and do not ever want to offend anyone. I have one that I would like to post about explaining sex to your kids. I think it is funny but not sure if it might be too much for some people. I do not think it would but a bit afraid in case of offending anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure who all is changing their clocks this week but I know where I am, we turn them tonight. Please do not forget!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :-D :mrgreen: Absolutely love these!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone has a right not to be offended.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

AZ Sticks said:


> Good Morning Dancer - I'm glad your Sq Dance went so well last week and B was feeling better - hope your hands improve as the day progresses - Sandi/AZ Sticks - PS: Arizona doesn't change times.... silly state.... always trying to be the outlaw- I have friends that come to visit and they freak out when they see the folks wearing side arms in the grocery store... that's my AZ!!!


My hands are still sore and my arms are achy. I think it is the weather and arthritis affecting them but they will get better. Thank you for your concerns. And yes,, we had a great time. Only upset by the fact that his van broke down when he went to drop me off so he had to stay here the night so he could deal with it all in daylight. He has now had it towed to his place and he is in the prosess of buying a newer car. He has found the car but needs to get his insurance together for it and then he will finally have a vehicle that is not breaking down every 5 minutes. 
Saskatchewan in Canada does not change times either. Yes, I would be taken aback a little with sidearms. We do not have the same gun laws that you have in the US. Hunters carry guns when going hunting but other than the police and a few exceptions,, you do not see handguns being carried around. I was in Arizona a few years ago. Never made it to southern Arizona. I saw the Grand Canyon and cried. It is so much more than photos can ever show you. It is amazing. I also drove across the Navajo Nation and stayed a night there. Pretty baron countryside there. I was engaged to a fellow from Utah so we saw a lot of Utah which is also amazingly beautiful and when we travelled across the Navajo Nation, we stopped at the Four Corners and had a photo taken there in all four states. Then went to Colorado to see the Mesa Verdi. What an amazing trip that was.


----------



## mjs

carol's gifts said:


> Good morning to all of my KTP "Family". For those that have helped me thru the most difficult time in my life, I say Thank You ((((HUG)))). I will try to keep this brief but did want to answer some post!!
> 
> Angora1--LOVE< LOVE <LOVE your avatar!
> 
> Darowil-I totally agree with you about the TP. Sam does a super job keeping us all informed. I do miss dave and some of the others who I have not seen in a while.
> 
> KateB-Your get together sounds likes loads of fun!! Did you get any sleep?
> 
> Rookie Retiree-Count me in if you plan a trip to Dorr County.Would love to meet you and other KTP that might come. Although snow is just around the corner--maybe by spring we can get it organized!!
> 
> AgnesCR-Hello to Scotland. Our weather here this morning sounds about like yours. Weather man says it will be gray all day but probably no rain!Sorry to hear of your Kitty. I would love to have a pet, but I stay so busy. My son and dau-in-law have two little dogs. I enjoy them and they come to me for treats.(They actually try to get double treats from us--smart dogs!)
> 
> Dreamweaver-Sounds like you stay busy with your GC as well. What a joy they bring. When mine tell me they love me and give me a hug-it's the best gift they can give me.I know they are sincere.In spite of what we all face from time to time. remember the song which many East Coasters are singing these days--"Tomorrow! Tomorrow!! The sun's gonna come out Tomorrow!" I will go around singing that all day!!
> 
> HandyAndrea--Hello to you in Wales from Western Illinois!! can't wait to hear more from you and make new friends.
> 
> Lurker2--So sorry to hear of your scammer. I will not open any emails or facebook from people I don't know.A friend of mine in Arizona has also been dupted out of money. Guy pretending to be in the armed forces, making friends with her in a chat room, then requesting money. Unfortunately she was gulible and sent it, not once but twice. She did not have that kind of money to spare either!! We had a public community officer come and speak to our ladies group at church. he told us of scams that are happening on Facebook! They pick up bits and pieces of info and try to scam people into sending money in emergency lying sisituations. We all need to be cautious!!


I have a small income, but still want to help a bit. I give only to organizations I find on my own that seem to be really legit, and they are the VT food bank, Pets of the homeless, and the Seamen's church institute. I feel very good about giving to these organizations because the contribution seems to be used very well.


----------



## AZ Sticks

settleg said:


> Good Morning to all! Glad to see some more new folks here.
> 
> Lurker 2: did you change your name because of this scammer?
> 
> Sq Dancer: Good to "hear" your cheerful voice this morning.
> Hope you have a wonderful day.
> 
> Thanks to all that gave me their personal experience/info about cataracts. This morning vision seems clearer so who knows what the heck is going on. Have taken your suggestions seriously.
> 
> Plan on working on Fan and Feather scarf today.
> 
> My poor pug is now blind. Her health is deteriorating quickly; she is 11 years old. DH thinks we should go ahead and have her put down but I'm not sure. The vet had said she would be fine if she ever went totally blind (lost an eye years ago;that's another tale). My heart is breaking for her as she sniffs her way slowly around occassionally bumping into things. I don't expect her to last the winter either way. One of the other dogs has taken to almost leading her from time to time. Pug (Sara Lulu) doesn't seem to be in any pain thank goodness.
> 
> Well, hope all has a wonderful day and can get some knitting in. Will keep checking in from time to time. Sending prayer and positive thoughts to all under the weather or experiencing personal difficulties. Peace to All.


Oh Settleg I'm so sorry to hear about Sara Lulu- they are just our hearts and it hurts when they aren't happy. My Dutchie was 13 when we made the decision in the Spring - she just wasn't having fun anymore - everything was just a chore for her. Sometimes letting them go is the last kind thing we can do for them - Our vet has always told us - "you'll know when it's time" and she was right. I'll be thinking of you and your family. 
Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pontuf said:


> What with trying to type and rewrite for you and double post.....any of you out there with iPads or iPhones have this problem? Nex thing you know this iPad will want to rewrie my patterns and Knit my projects for me!


Well if my iPad could finish my hat/cowl I would let it at this point!!!
But the truth be told I usually wait until I'm in my office on my desk top to comment. My iPad is used more for surfing Ravelry and reading the rest of KP.... Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## iamsam

azsticks - here is the pattern you wanted.

feather and fan
row 1 - knit
row 2 - purl
row 3 - *[k2tog] 4times, [yo, k1] 8 times, [k2tog] 4 times, repeat from* to end.
row 4 - purl

repeat four rows for pattern.

you might also use this one

ripple pattern
row 1 - *[k2tog] 3 times, [k1,yo] 6 times, [k2tog] 3 times, rep from * to end
row 2 - knit
row 3 - knit
row 4 - purl

i think i may have been mistaken on the 12 repeat - myfanwy - what does the pattern i gave you say?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> so good to hear from you sandy - sending bushels of healing energy to your husband - and calming aroma therapy for you. i don't think you need worry about getting something done - it sounds as though you have enough on your plate.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks so much Sam - I appreciate your thoughts. I've been trying to have one of Dreamweaver's PJ Days for about a week. I have a hat/cowl that just needs to be bound off and the I-cord put through the eyelets and 2 inches of the band sewn up. Do you think I can get to it....no way. It was supposed to be first on my list today and it is already 11:00AM and I still have to go the the drug store for DH before I can get to that silly project. I have in the mean time started a baby hat in the floral stripey yarn for my manicurist and the first of many cowls for Christmas presents....we will see how the weekend goes. I hear that you have a 6 repeat fan and feather that you shared with our dear friend in NZ.... do you think you could point me in the right direction??? I see that she has her hands full getting ready for her trip.... Thanks! Sandi
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> only one of the reasons why i don't have facebook or skype.,
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sensible advice- the problem started when I added Facebook to skype.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker can you just block his emails?
> I did not know you could, until the policeman said I should- if I have not figured it out by Thursday maybe my daughter will have time to help- she is a bit of a computer whizz.
> 
> 
> 
> Go into your email settings or options. In my yahoo email, there is a place to go into for blocking email addresses. Just make you copy the email address first and then paste it into the list. That should block him. Better to not even open anything else from him as it is tempting to answer and you do not want to do that anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking that is wise- yet facebook keeps me in touch with the family in Christchurch. bit of a cleft stick.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

I'm driving down 16th avenue in north phoenix the other day and here comes two guys on horses riding on the dirt next to the bike lane. Gotta love this state.

Sticks]


Sq_Dancer said:


> Good Morning everyone. It is 7:13 AM here and still dark outside. It is going to be crispy today but weather is supposed to be sunny for the next few days so all is good. It is nice and warm in my suite. My upstairs neighbours have a wedding to go to this morning and the reception is tonight so it should be a nice quiet day upstairs and I can get more work on my Christmas stocking done. I have sorted out the VHS movies so can just put my feet up and knit and watch movies. I have not broken down to get cable or satelite for my TV so only get one station here to get the news on. Until I get settled with an income coming in, I am trying to keep expenses down. My hands are still sore, so hoping the iburprophen will kick in. I think it must be because of the colder weather outside. So will check in here throughout the day to see what is going on. Talk to you later.


Good Morning Dancer - I'm glad your Sq Dance went so well last week and B was feeling better - hope your hands improve as the day progresses - Sandi/AZ Sticks - PS: Arizona doesn't change times.... silly state.... always trying to be the outlaw- I have friends that come to visit and they freak out when they see the folks wearing side arms in the grocery store... that's my AZ!!![/quote]


----------



## jheiens

So glad to finally hear from you, Joe. All the family here at Sam's table have been greatly concerned for you and Mother's well-being.

The scheduled conference calls sound like a really thoughtful and fantastic idea for keeping all in touch.
We appreciate that you were able to at least drop in briefly today.

Keep in touch when you can. Ohio Joy



Joe P said:


> Hi y'all from Texas (south-central san antonio area) this is joe p. I have now to say Hi y'all boys and girls. Love to hear we have Jim a new guy around the table.
> 
> I have had so many family and friends in the mess on the East Coast. I almost flew out there to try to help but with Mother and her needs I have to be here for her. I love her dearly and she is my first priority big time.
> 
> I have not been at the table and hopefully you have not broke my plate. he he. I have missed y'all. It has not been an easy path for me lately but it (life) is settling in. I got our mail in ballots and we have voted and mailed them in. Mother has been in the hospital with breathing issues off and on and with a nubulizer now in her place it is better. Her provider has been with her off and on almost full time and of course I am in and out with her. Sunday I bring dinner, the dogs and we now have a conference call with all our family in Seattle and Idaho and it has been a boon to Mother and her feelings of separation from her grandchildren and great grandchildren.
> 
> Know that you were missed and I did not just walk into the dust. love, joe p
> 
> I forgot to tell you Sam, I copied your potato chowder receipt on my 3by5 card for my receipt box and I will try it when we have colder weather. We still are in 80 degree days here and 70 degrees or a little colder at night. So, soups are not for my household right now but will be. thanks for doing the tea party. joe p


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pup lover said:


> Hello all! Welcome to our new people, wonderful to meet you! Jump in any time and chat and come back soon to see us. DH and I went and got breathing treatment machine and meds for GS last night. DS went to one pharamacy and they sent him to another as they wouldnt be able to get machine till Monday! The second pharmacy informed him that as GS is on medical card (Government insurance) if he has had the machine before they wont pay for it again, you can only get it once every 5 years! Ridiculous. DH and I went and paid for it ourselves as DS didnt have enough money himself and GS HAS to have it. They diagnosed him with reactive airway disorder, basically saying they dont know what is wrong. They cant/wont diagnose anyone so young with asthma and no confirmed allergies soo..... Anyway he was still very pale but was playing and eating when we went by so doing and feeling better.
> 
> DH and I are off to the big city about 40 miles away today to do some shopping and celebrate our anniversary. Cloudy, cool and a little windy here today. Got some good knitting done last night on the readers wrap while watching a movie. DH has a temporary lay off for this next week so he will be home evenings after school and we will actually get to see each other for a change. His work will probably be doing these for the next couple of months anyway, will see how things go.
> 
> Everyone enjoy your day! Prayers and hugs to all who need them! Will check back in this evening.


Dear Pup Lover - Just wanted to let you know I'm sending good thoughts to you and your family - it's so frightening when a little one is sick - my daughter was 3 when I almost lost her to a ruptured appendix.... the doc kept telling me it was the flu - that she was too young to have appendicitis! Finally a trip to the ER determined it had already ruptured!! 10 days later I was able to bring her home - Your son is very lucky to have you in his corner- I wish him and your grandson the very best! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> azsticks - here is the pattern you wanted.
> 
> feather and fan
> row 1 - knit
> row 2 - purl
> row 3 - *[k2tog] 4times, [yo, k1] 8 times, [k2tog] 4 times, repeat from* to end.
> row 4 - purl
> 
> repeat four rows for pattern.
> 
> you might also use this one
> 
> ripple pattern
> row 1 - *[k2tog] 3 times, [k1,yo] 6 times, [k2tog] 3 times, rep from * to end
> row 2 - knit
> row 3 - knit
> row 4 - purl
> 
> i think i may have been mistaken on the 12 repeat - myfanwy - what does the pattern i gave you say?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> so good to hear from you sandy - sending bushels of healing energy to your husband - and calming aroma therapy for you. i don't think you need worry about getting something done - it sounds as though you have enough on your plate.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks so much Sam - I appreciate your thoughts. I've been trying to have one of Dreamweaver's PJ Days for about a week. I have a hat/cowl that just needs to be bound off and the I-cord put through the eyelets and 2 inches of the band sewn up. Do you think I can get to it....no way. It was supposed to be first on my list today and it is already 11:00AM and I still have to go the the drug store for DH before I can get to that silly project. I have in the mean time started a baby hat in the floral stripey yarn for my manicurist and the first of many cowls for Christmas presents....we will see how the weekend goes. I hear that you have a 6 repeat fan and feather that you shared with our dear friend in NZ.... do you think you could point me in the right direction??? I see that she has her hands full getting ready for her trip.... Thanks! Sandi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> multiples of 18 +2
> 
> 1st row K
> 
> 2nd row k1, p to last stitch, k1
> 
> 3rd row, k1, (yo, k1) 3 times, * k 2tog 6 times, (yo, k1) 6 times to last 4 stitches, (yo, k1) 3 times, k1.
> 
> 4th row, k.
> 
> I find I do the count to 6 almost on automatic!
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pup lover said:


> Hello all! Welcome to our new people, wonderful to meet you! Jump in any time and chat and come back soon to see us. DH and I went and got breathing treatment machine and meds for GS last night. DS went to one pharamacy and they sent him to another as they wouldnt be able to get machine till Monday! The second pharmacy informed him that as GS is on medical card (Government insurance) if he has had the machine before they wont pay for it again, you can only get it once every 5 years! Ridiculous. DH and I went and paid for it ourselves as DS didnt have enough money himself and GS HAS to have it. They diagnosed him with reactive airway disorder, basically saying they dont know what is wrong. They cant/wont diagnose anyone so young with asthma and no confirmed allergies soo..... Anyway he was still very pale but was playing and eating when we went by so doing and feeling better.
> 
> DH and I are off to the big city about 40 miles away today to do some shopping and celebrate our anniversary. Cloudy, cool and a little windy here today. Got some good knitting done last night on the readers wrap while watching a movie. DH has a temporary lay off for this next week so he will be home evenings after school and we will actually get to see each other for a change. His work will probably be doing these for the next couple of months anyway, will see how things go.
> 
> Everyone enjoy your day! Prayers and hugs to all who need them! Will check back in this evening.


And Happy Anniversary!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

knitry - so glad you joined us - we love having new people join in our conversation - do come as often as you can - there is always fresh tea under the cosy and an empty place at the table.

we would love to see the tea pot and cosy when you are finished. we love pictures.

sam



Knitry said:


> Well, unlike birkdaleknitter I've actually lurked before a time or two -- but decided today to join in. I could probably do without all the delicious recipes (since the truly delicious ones are NEVER good for the waistline or hips), but I'll try to just skip by them. LOL.
> 
> My heart goes out to 5mm for her cousin's situation, and indeed everyone affected in the storm's path. It's been very sad to watch the coverage on TV.
> 
> And to settleg too re the loss of her beloved pet.
> 
> And others for their health challenges or those of their loved ones.
> 
> Now I'm thinking, having joined this Tea Party, that I ought to get started on the Tea Cozy I want to knit. I got it into my head to knit a tea cozy, but didn't have a tea pot, so went and bought one on ebay! I'll have to post a picture. It's a real cutie, I think. English, proper tea pot. But I'm not sure it isn't a little small. Hmmmm. I'll also have to try to find a link for my chosen tea cozy. Anybody else have a favorite tea cozy?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Joe P said:


> Hi y'all from Texas (south-central san antonio area) this is joe p. I have now to say Hi y'all boys and girls. Love to hear we have Jim a new guy around the table.
> 
> I have had so many family and friends in the mess on the East Coast. I almost flew out there to try to help but with Mother and her needs I have to be here for her. I love her dearly and she is my first priority big time.
> 
> I have not been at the table and hopefully you have not broke my plate. he he. I have missed y'all. It has not been an easy path for me lately but it (life) is settling in. I got our mail in ballots and we have voted and mailed them in. Mother has been in the hospital with breathing issues off and on and with a nubulizer now in her place it is better. Her provider has been with her off and on almost full time and of course I am in and out with her. Sunday I bring dinner, the dogs and we now have a conference call with all our family in Seattle and Idaho and it has been a boon to Mother and her feelings of separation from her grandchildren and great grandchildren.
> 
> Know that you were missed and I did not just walk into the dust. love, joe p
> 
> I forgot to tell you Sam, I copied your potato chowder receipt on my 3by5 card for my receipt box and I will try it when we have colder weather. We still are in 80 degree days here and 70 degrees or a little colder at night. So, soups are not for my household right now but will be. thanks for doing the tea party. joe p


  So glad to hear from you Joe p!!! Hope that things improve with your Mom - we were concerned that she was having trouble- we miss your upbeat attitude - we can always use a chuckle and a kick in the pants - which you can provide!! I am going to send you a PM - I have a cleaning question!!!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


----------



## agnescr

Edith M said:


> I never use margerine. What would happen if I used butter. It sounds really yummy and I would like to try it.
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's me organised for today...washing and Ironing done ,house is clean,lentil soup simmering on stove for tomorrow,stovies cooking for tonight's dinner,and pudding all ready to go in microwave....5 mins to prepare 7 mins to cook, my kind of thing
> 
> the pudding is
> Using a tea-cup
> 
> Microwave fruit pudding
> 
> half cup soft brown sugar
> 4ozs marge(NOT butter)
> half cup water
> 2 desert spoons black treacle(Molasses?)
> 8ozs sultanas
> 2 teaspoons cinnamon
> 1 cup SR flour(the one with the raising agent in it)
> 1 teaspoon bicarb
> 1 beaten egg
> 
> put all ingredients in a bowl mix well
> line a one and a half pint microwavable bowl with cling wrap, pour in mixture seal completely
> cook on high for approx 7 mins
> serve with custard sauce
> 
> fruits can be mixed eg :chopped apples, pears,plums so long as some sultanas are added to total weight
> golden syrup can be used instead of treacle
> and spices changed to whatever you like,mixed spice ,ginger, nutmeg etc
Click to expand...

The butter would burn....dont know what suggest as a subistute


----------



## Gwen in L.A.

thewren said:


> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/


Oh my, with real whipped cream--This might be our Thanksgiving dessert!


----------



## jheiens

Pontuf, if we don't have the need to brag, we can't really know just how much effort those who do have it will go to just because the must and can.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Sandi/AZ...SaraLulu hasn't quite reach the point of euthenasia I don't think but be sure I won't let her suffer. Her mate passed away about this time last year. Right now she is sprawled on her bed snoozing. She is such a love; when you pet her she just licks and licks and licks at your hands thus she has the nickname Licky Licky Lulu..


----------



## iamsam

i ought to send it to you to see if you can untangle it. lol

sam



KatyNora said:


> Good grief! I went away from my desk yesterday afternoon, spent the evening playing cards with friends, and slept in this morning, all to find more than a dozen pages to read before I can catch up with you all. :-D I hope everyone's having a wonderful weekend. It looks like mine is going to be spent reading KTP and knitting. Marianne, take it easy and follow Cindi's instructions! Jynx, I'm glad you finally found someone at the doctor's office who could take charge and get things arranged for you. Caren, I hope you're over the jet lag now and having a super great fantastic time in London! Please add my best wishes to Dave and Tessa when you see them. Jim, welcome to the most addictive knitting thread on the internet. Please feel free to jump in at any point, share recipes, send pictures of your projects, or share your woes if you need a place to vent. We're a pretty sympathetic group here. As for you, Sam, what can I say? Once again, you've started us off beautifully. BTW, have you had time to tackle that Seattle yarn that the puppy got into? I do hope it's coming out OK, but you know you can send Sandy and/or me on another yarn crawl to replace it if need be. :lol:
> 
> OK, I'm off to see if I can get caught up on those 12+ pages. This should be fun...


----------



## iamsam

they well could be pammie - i was just guessing.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought great northern beans were like big butter beans.
> 
> sam
> 
> I thought they were smaller white beans. I will admit that I don't have a huge knowledge of beans!
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry, can you explain 'Great Northern Beans' I have never heard of them!


Similar to cannellini (sp?) beans in size and taste; also available canned here in the States.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam is this for making an afghan? The Fan and Feather I'm doing for a scarf on row three is {k2tog} x 3, {YO, K1} x 6, {K2tog} x 3
Also, if for an afghan how many did you cast on? Saw that Myfanwy said it was an 18 + 2...would that mean a multiple of 18 stitches + 2 more?

Also, for the ripple pattern is that for an afghan?

Please be patient with me...{quote=thewren]azsticks - here is the pattern you wanted.

feather and fan
row 1 - knit
row 2 - purl
row 3 - *[k2tog] 4times, [yo, k1] 8 times, [k2tog] 4 times, repeat from* to end.
row 4 - purl

repeat four rows for pattern.

you might also use this one

ripple pattern
row 1 - *[k2tog] 3 times, [k1,yo] 6 times, [k2tog] 3 times, rep from * to end
row 2 - knit
row 3 - knit
row 4 - purl

i think i may have been mistaken on the 12 repeat - myfanwy - what does the pattern i gave you say?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> so good to hear from you sandy - sending bushels of healing energy to your husband - and calming aroma therapy for you. i don't think you need worry about getting something done - it sounds as though you have enough on your plate.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks so much Sam - I appreciate your thoughts. I've been trying to have one of Dreamweaver's PJ Days for about a week. I have a hat/cowl that just needs to be bound off and the I-cord put through the eyelets and 2 inches of the band sewn up. Do you think I can get to it....no way. It was supposed to be first on my list today and it is already 11:00AM and I still have to go the the drug store for DH before I can get to that silly project. I have in the mean time started a baby hat in the floral stripey yarn for my manicurist and the first of many cowls for Christmas presents....we will see how the weekend goes. I hear that you have a 6 repeat fan and feather that you shared with our dear friend in NZ.... do you think you could point me in the right direction??? I see that she has her hands full getting ready for her trip.... Thanks! Sandi
Click to expand...


----------



## KatyNora

birkdaleknitter said:


> I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.


Welcome to KTP. It's always such fun to see new names joining the fun. Feel free to post your projects, recipes, family brags, or whatever else is happening with you. There's always somebody here to share with.


----------



## jheiens

pammie1234 said:


> Lurker, It is November 22. It is always the 3rd Thursday in November. It was a celebration because the settlers made it through the winter. The Indians had taught them how to survive so they attended the 3 day celebration. It was supposedly a wonderful time of food, games, and fellowship. It is sad that the friendliness between settlers and Indians could not have continued. There were many brutal battles between the cavalry and Indians when the settlers moved west. I will add that there were many differences between the tribes. Some were very peaceful and others were warriors.


Sorry but Thanksgiving is always the 4th Thursday of the month of November, not the 3rd. Anywhere from the 22nd to the 28th of the month.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

that is the pattern i wanted to give but could not find it - thanks lurker2 - made another copy for me.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> azsticks - here is the pattern you wanted.
> 
> feather and fan
> row 1 - knit
> row 2 - purl
> row 3 - *[k2tog] 4times, [yo, k1] 8 times, [k2tog] 4 times, repeat from* to end.
> row 4 - purl
> 
> repeat four rows for pattern.
> 
> you might also use this one
> 
> ripple pattern
> row 1 - *[k2tog] 3 times, [k1,yo] 6 times, [k2tog] 3 times, rep from * to end
> row 2 - knit
> row 3 - knit
> row 4 - purl
> 
> i think i may have been mistaken on the 12 repeat - myfanwy - what does the pattern i gave you say?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> so good to hear from you sandy - sending bushels of healing energy to your husband - and calming aroma therapy for you. i don't think you need worry about getting something done - it sounds as though you have enough on your plate.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks so much Sam - I appreciate your thoughts. I've been trying to have one of Dreamweaver's PJ Days for about a week. I have a hat/cowl that just needs to be bound off and the I-cord put through the eyelets and 2 inches of the band sewn up. Do you think I can get to it....no way. It was supposed to be first on my list today and it is already 11:00AM and I still have to go the the drug store for DH before I can get to that silly project. I have in the mean time started a baby hat in the floral stripey yarn for my manicurist and the first of many cowls for Christmas presents....we will see how the weekend goes. I hear that you have a 6 repeat fan and feather that you shared with our dear friend in NZ.... do you think you could point me in the right direction??? I see that she has her hands full getting ready for her trip.... Thanks! Sandi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> multiples of 18 +2
> 
> 1st row K
> 
> 2nd row k1, p to last stitch, k1
> 
> 3rd row, k1, (yo, k1) 3 times, * k 2tog 6 times, (yo, k1) 6 times to last 4 stitches, (yo, k1) 3 times, k1.
> 
> 4th row, k.
> 
> I find I do the count to 6 almost on automatic!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Welcome, Knitry, and hop you'll enjoy the good times around Sam's, our host, table. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

I have done three different sizes working on the 18stitches plus two more, i.e., 38 sts, 92 sts, and 110 sts. that is times 2: 5: and 6- depending on the yarn, and how large I want the work to be!



settleg said:


> Sam is this for making an afghan? The Fan and Feather I'm doing for a scarf on row three is {k2tog} x 3, {YO, K1} x 6, {K2tog} x 3
> Also, if for an afghan how many did you cast on? Saw that Myfanwy said it was an 18 + 2...would that mean a multiple of 18 stitches + 2 more?
> 
> Also, for the ripple pattern is that for an afghan?
> 
> Please be patient with me...{quote=thewren]azsticks - here is the pattern you wanted.
> 
> feather and fan
> row 1 - knit
> row 2 - purl
> row 3 - *[k2tog] 4times, [yo, k1] 8 times, [k2tog] 4 times, repeat from* to end.
> row 4 - purl
> 
> repeat four rows for pattern.
> 
> you might also use this one
> 
> ripple pattern
> row 1 - *[k2tog] 3 times, [k1,yo] 6 times, [k2tog] 3 times, rep from * to end
> row 2 - knit
> row 3 - knit
> row 4 - purl
> 
> i think i may have been mistaken on the 12 repeat - myfanwy - what does the pattern i gave you say?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> so good to hear from you sandy - sending bushels of healing energy to your husband - and calming aroma therapy for you. i don't think you need worry about getting something done - it sounds as though you have enough on your plate.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks so much Sam - I appreciate your thoughts. I've been trying to have one of Dreamweaver's PJ Days for about a week. I have a hat/cowl that just needs to be bound off and the I-cord put through the eyelets and 2 inches of the band sewn up. Do you think I can get to it....no way. It was supposed to be first on my list today and it is already 11:00AM and I still have to go the the drug store for DH before I can get to that silly project. I have in the mean time started a baby hat in the floral stripey yarn for my manicurist and the first of many cowls for Christmas presents....we will see how the weekend goes. I hear that you have a 6 repeat fan and feather that you shared with our dear friend in NZ.... do you think you could point me in the right direction??? I see that she has her hands full getting ready for her trip.... Thanks! Sandi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.


----------



## Pontuf

I love Licky Licky Lulu's name. So sweet.



settleg said:


> Thank you Sandi/AZ...SaraLulu hasn't quite reach the point of euthenasia I don't think but be sure I won't let her suffer. Her mate passed away about this time last year. Right now she is sprawled on her bed snoozing. She is such a love; when you pet her she just licks and licks and licks at your hands thus she has the nickname Licky Licky Lulu..


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Hello Sam, Everyone,

We've had a tough week in the aftermath of the storm, but we're doing OK & much much better off than many others, so I'm not complaining. And I do feel so sorry for the mother whose children were swept away as well as those in NY who not only had to evac in rising water, but looked back to see their homes burn down . How truly devastating.

I posted photos of some of our damage to our shore home on the "East Coast Friends" thread, in case anyone is interested. I truly wish we all could look at photos of anything else but this, believe me.So, Sam, I'm anxious to see the puppies !!

Soup is just the thing that is good now & will be in the days ahead, as it will be getting colder. Feeling so glum about the storm's aftermath, I was provided with a nice little chuckle on Hallowe'en. A local deli posted their soup of the day on a chalkboard in front of their store, & it was entitled, "Frankenbean" ! I'll be it was good !


----------



## KatyNora

handyandrea said:


> hello everyone, greetings from Wales. I often read first day of tea party, but don't get round to joining in. I loved the recipes this week, I belong to Slimming World, a bit like WW, and I have lost 50 lbs. Have to accept it is a long term commitment, stray too far from the plan and the pounds sneak back on. Part of the problem is I would rather keep busy knitting or crocheting than do more energetic things! My idea of excercise is a walk to the yarn shop!


I love the way you think, Andrea!! Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party.


----------



## mjs

Knitry said:


> Well, unlike birkdaleknitter I've actually lurked before a time or two -- but decided today to join in. I could probably do without all the delicious recipes (since the truly delicious ones are NEVER good for the waistline or hips), but I'll try to just skip by them. LOL.
> 
> My heart goes out to 5mm for her cousin's situation, and indeed everyone affected in the storm's path. It's been very sad to watch the coverage on TV.
> 
> And to settleg too re the loss of her beloved pet.
> 
> And others for their health challenges or those of their loved ones.
> 
> Now I'm thinking, having joined this Tea Party, that I ought to get started on the Tea Cozy I want to knit. I got it into my head to knit a tea cozy, but didn't have a tea pot, so went and bought one on ebay! I'll have to post a picture. It's a real cutie, I think. English, proper tea pot. But I'm not sure it isn't a little small. Hmmmm. I'll also have to try to find a link for my chosen tea cozy. Anybody else have a favorite tea cozy?


A general size for tea pots is six cups.


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> i thought great northern beans were like big butter beans.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they also called canelleli beans, Italian.
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]
> 
> 
> joyceann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings from Ohio!
> It is actually snowing here! It sure comes earlier every year. It makes me want to snuggle in an afghan and just knit away. But I have to work too.
> 
> Here is an old recipe from 1996 Weight watchers cookbook.
> 
> Pasta e Fagioli
> 
> Makes 4 servings
> 
> It says it does not improve with age. Serve it immediately with coarse bread.
> 
> 2 teaspoons olive oil
> 1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
> 2 cups chopped onions
> 3 ounces small pasts shells cooked al dente, drained and rinsed wtih cold water
> 1 cup chopped carrot
> 1/2 cup chopped celery
> 2 large garlic cloves, minced
> 3 3/4 ounces Great Northern beans, picked over, soaked overnight and drained
> 1 1/2 cups boiling water
> 1 cup canned plum tomatoes in juice
> 1/4 cup finely chopped fresh parsley
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
> 2 tablespoons freshly grated Parmesan cheese
> 
> Place medium saucepan over medium heat 30 seconds; add oil, and heat 30 seconds more. Add onions, carrot celery and garlic; cook, stirring frequently, until soft , about 8 minutes.
> 
> Add beans, boiling water, tomatoes and their juice and rosemary; bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer until beans are tender, about 2 hours.
> 
> Add pasta, parsley, salt, and pepper; cover and simmer 5 minutes. Divide evenly among 4 bowls. Sprinkle with cheese and serve immediately.
> 
> Serving: 1 1/4 cups: 1/2 fat, 2 1/4 Vegetables, 1 protein, 1 bread
> 
> This sounds good. It also sounds like a lot of work to me. Coming from a long line of Italians-- I know the soup is good.
> 
> I found an old pattern for gloves that my mother in law made for her son (my husband). She is gone now. He has worn out the gloves. I think Santa may bring him another pair.
> 
> I am working on making socks on a loom. I think it may be faster to fight with Dp needles. It sure is slow going. Maybe when I get the hang of it, they will go faster.
> 
> Stay warm and keep knitting!
> 
> Joyce
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, can you explain 'Great Northern Beans' I have never heard of them!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]

No they are not. Cannelloni they may be called I think. They look like really big navy beans. I think may also be called white beans.


----------



## mjs

settleg said:


> Did google difference between the beans and here is what I found "are smaller than cannellinis and and suitable for any number of uses: salads, soups, stews, ragouts, purees. Their texture is slightly grainy, with a nutty, dense flavor. Popular in North America, Great Northerns look like white baby lima beans."
> 
> Hope this helps


Gee, I don't think they look like limas. I think this is what I just bought to put into taco soup.


----------



## mjs

jheiens said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, It is November 22. It is always the 3rd Thursday in November. It was a celebration because the settlers made it through the winter. The Indians had taught them how to survive so they attended the 3 day celebration. It was supposedly a wonderful time of food, games, and fellowship. It is sad that the friendliness between settlers and Indians could not have continued. There were many brutal battles between the cavalry and Indians when the settlers moved west. I will add that there were many differences between the tribes. Some were very peaceful and others were warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but Thanksgiving is always the 4th Thursday of the month of November, not the 3rd. Anywhere from the 22nd to the 28th of the month.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

I think TG may have been moved once or twice, hence sometimes some confusion.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Beautiful.

I did this set last year.



settleg said:


> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.


----------



## iamsam

settleg - you are right - 18 + 2 means a multiple of 18 and then add two.

any of those patterns could be used for an afghan - a dishrag - a scarf - depending on how wide you want the article would determine the number of stitches. i even have a woman's sweater pattern that uses the feather and fan pattern.

you know - you could look at any afghan pattern - see how many they cast on and then use that as a guide. i like my afghans a little wider and longer than the average so would use more sts. i also usually do my afghans on number 8's. my exwife is making afghans for all her grandchildren and is using number 13 size needles but uses two strands of yarn.

these are not difficult stitches - i think they are quite easy - the important thing is keeping count of your sts - that is why i use a marker after each pattern - if i don't end right i know exactly where the mistake is. much easier than trying to find a mistake which is fairly difficult with this stitch. it is one of my favorite sts to play with so have fun with it.

sam



settleg said:


> Sam is this for making an afghan? The Fan and Feather I'm doing for a scarf on row three is {k2tog} x 3, {YO, K1} x 6, {K2tog} x 3
> Also, if for an afghan how many did you cast on? Saw that Myfanwy said it was an 18 + 2...would that mean a multiple of 18 stitches + 2 more?
> 
> Also, for the ripple pattern is that for an afghan?
> 
> Please be patient with me...{quote=thewren]azsticks - here is the pattern you wanted.
> 
> feather and fan
> row 1 - knit
> row 2 - purl
> row 3 - *[k2tog] 4times, [yo, k1] 8 times, [k2tog] 4 times, repeat from* to end.
> row 4 - purl
> 
> repeat four rows for pattern.
> 
> you might also use this one
> 
> ripple pattern
> row 1 - *[k2tog] 3 times, [k1,yo] 6 times, [k2tog] 3 times, rep from * to end
> row 2 - knit
> row 3 - knit
> row 4 - purl
> 
> i think i may have been mistaken on the 12 repeat - myfanwy - what does the pattern i gave you say?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> so good to hear from you sandy - sending bushels of healing energy to your husband - and calming aroma therapy for you. i don't think you need worry about getting something done - it sounds as though you have enough on your plate.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks so much Sam - I appreciate your thoughts. I've been trying to have one of Dreamweaver's PJ Days for about a week. I have a hat/cowl that just needs to be bound off and the I-cord put through the eyelets and 2 inches of the band sewn up. Do you think I can get to it....no way. It was supposed to be first on my list today and it is already 11:00AM and I still have to go the the drug store for DH before I can get to that silly project. I have in the mean time started a baby hat in the floral stripey yarn for my manicurist and the first of many cowls for Christmas presents....we will see how the weekend goes. I hear that you have a 6 repeat fan and feather that you shared with our dear friend in NZ.... do you think you could point me in the right direction??? I see that she has her hands full getting ready for her trip.... Thanks! Sandi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sq_Dancer said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I did this set last year.
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
Click to expand...

Here is the link to that pattern. http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/5114


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dancer I love your hat and scarf set! What pattern is the hat? Is it one you can share or give the link for? And thank you for the compliment on my scarf.

You beat me to it...thanks for the link. I've bookmarked it for a future purchase.


----------



## iamsam

very nice settleg - love the color. i've always wanted to work a scarf width wise with feather and fan - you know - cast of say 190 sts and work until it is as wide as you want it - just thought it would make an interesting scarf.

sam



settleg said:


> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.


----------



## mjs

Sq_Dancer said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I did this set last year.
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
Click to expand...

Love these colors and the way they go.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That would be a nice effect Sam. I just copied the link for the pattern Dancer gave for her set. I wonder if you could do a repeat of fan and feather then ripple than fan and feather, then ripple and on and on. Is something like that do-able?


thewren said:


> very nice settleg - love the color. i've always wanted to work a scarf width wise with feather and fan - you know - cast of say 190 sts and work until it is as wide as you want it - just thought it would make an interesting scarf.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
Click to expand...


----------



## Redkimba

thewren said:


> redkimba - i missed that - hungry girl is one of my favorite sites - how do you use pumpkin in cake recipes?
> 
> sam


You use the canned pumpkin instead of oil and eggs. It makes the batter really thick - about the consistency of spackle (plaster), but the cake is really moist. I will also add a bit of water to thin up the batter a bit so it's easier to spread in the pan.

**
Knitry - have fun with the tea cozy. Welcome to the dark side; we have sweet scones.  
**my favorite tea cozy is the Jayne hat cozy. I want to do another one, because one can't have too many; I just haven't figured out which one I want to do.


----------



## Gweniepooh

As you can see I finally located my camera AND of course the battery just died so I'm charging it. Here are pictures of two of my 5 dogs.


----------



## iamsam

i would think so settleg - just use a marker between each pattern so you knew where one stopped and the next one started. i would certainly be interesting

sam



settleg said:


> That would be a nice effect Sam. I just copied the link for the pattern Dancer gave for her set. I wonder if you could do a repeat of fan and feather then ripple than fan and feather, then ripple and on and on. Is something like that do-able?
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> very nice settleg - love the color. i've always wanted to work a scarf width wise with feather and fan - you know - cast of say 190 sts and work until it is as wide as you want it - just thought it would make an interesting scarf.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

It is pretty easy to do. I did it at a trade show.



settleg said:


> Dancer I love your hat and scarf set! What pattern is the hat? Is it one you can share or give the link for? And thank you for the compliment on my scarf.
> 
> You beat me to it...thanks for the link. I've bookmarked it for a future purchase.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I don't think I have much of a sense of design at this point so goodness knows what it would look like. LOL


thewren said:


> i would think so settleg - just use a marker between each pattern so you knew where one stopped and the next one started. i would certainly be interesting
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a nice effect Sam. I just copied the link for the pattern Dancer gave for her set. I wonder if you could do a repeat of fan and feather then ripple than fan and feather, then ripple and on and on. Is something like that do-able?
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> very nice settleg - love the color. i've always wanted to work a scarf width wise with feather and fan - you know - cast of say 190 sts and work until it is as wide as you want it - just thought it would make an interesting scarf.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh I love dogs and other animals so much. Thank you for sharing.



settleg said:


> As you can see I finally located my camera AND of course the battery just died so I'm charging it. Here are pictures of two of my 5 dogs.


----------



## iamsam

i assume one estimates how much pumpkin per egg - i really like the idea though. sometimes i use applesauce in place of the shortening or oil - turns out nicely.

sam



Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> redkimba - i missed that - hungry girl is one of my favorite sites - how do you use pumpkin in cake recipes?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> You use the canned pumpkin instead of oil and eggs. It makes the batter really thick - about the consistency of spackle (plaster), but the cake is really moist. I will also add a bit of water to thin up the batter a bit so it's easier to spread in the pan.
> 
> **
> Knitry - have fun with the tea cozy. Welcome to the dark side; we have sweet scones.
> **my favorite tea cozy is the Jayne hat cozy. I want to do another one, because one can't have too many; I just haven't figured out which one I want to do.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

So glad you are ok. Welcome back online with us.



2CatsinNJ said:


> Hello Sam, Everyone,
> 
> We've had a tough week in the aftermath of the storm, but we're doing OK & much much better off than many others, so I'm not complaining. And I do feel so sorry for the mother whose children were swept away as well as those in NY who not only had to evac in rising water, but looked back to see their homes burn down . How truly devastating.
> 
> I posted photos of some of our damage to our shore home on the "East Coast Friends" thread, in case anyone is interested. I truly wish we all could look at photos of anything else but this, believe me.So, Sam, I'm anxious to see the puppies !!
> 
> Soup is just the thing that is good now & will be in the days ahead, as it will be getting colder. Feeling so glum about the storm's aftermath, I was provided with a nice little chuckle on Hallowe'en. A local deli posted their soup of the day on a chalkboard in front of their store, & it was entitled, "Frankenbean" ! I'll be it was good !


----------



## iamsam

pictures redkimba - pictures of the tea cosy please.

sam



Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> redkimba - i missed that - hungry girl is one of my favorite sites - how do you use pumpkin in cake recipes?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> You use the canned pumpkin instead of oil and eggs. It makes the batter really thick - about the consistency of spackle (plaster), but the cake is really moist. I will also add a bit of water to thin up the batter a bit so it's easier to spread in the pan.
> 
> **
> Knitry - have fun with the tea cozy. Welcome to the dark side; we have sweet scones.
> **my favorite tea cozy is the Jayne hat cozy. I want to do another one, because one can't have too many; I just haven't figured out which one I want to do.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

we had a black lab/chow mix - eli - he was sweetness on two legs - loved everyone.

sam



settleg said:


> As you can see I finally located my camera AND of course the battery just died so I'm charging it. Here are pictures of two of my 5 dogs.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Here is another set I did last year but mine was in more of a varigated burgundy colour. It was interesting to do also. 
http://brookenelson.com/leafhatpattern.html


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :-D puplover--HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! My prayer for you both that you will have many, many, more years together. Enjoy every moment of your lives together.


----------



## Sq_Dancer




----------



## carol's gifts

:-( Grandmatimestwo--I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Jackson. A friend of mine had to do that recently. As I get older it is harder to say good-bye to those we love and are close to. Remember-he is running around in doggie heaven having a fun time, as is my Fred--only he is probably greeting everyone and giving Jackson a treat or hug!!!


----------



## KatyNora

Joe P said:


> Hi y'all from Texas (south-central san antonio area) this is joe p. I have now to say Hi y'all boys and girls.
> 
> ***
> 
> Know that you were missed and I did not just walk into the dust. love, joe p


So good to see you again, Joe! I'm sorry to hear that your Mom hasn't been in the pink, but it sounds like she's getting a bit better. I hope your East Cost folks are all OK. Take care of yourself and check in with us from time to time, OK?


----------



## iamsam

great poem dancer - thanks for posting -

sam


Sq_Dancer said:


>


----------



## patocenizo

Do you have a pattern for these lovely items??


Sq_Dancer said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I did this set last year.
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Just go down a few more posts and you will see the link.



patocenizo said:


> Do you have a pattern for these lovely items??
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> I did this set last year.
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> I have read up, I think...quiet morning here so far. Got Bub off to work, DD is off with a friend, and the Boys are already asleep again. Cat philosophy of life: sleep through it! lol
> 
> Welcome to all the new voices!
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is one really nice thing about the KTP 'family' the 'virtual' hugs that are shared. Luckily Fale is a very good 'hugger'.
> A sincere hope all goes well for your DH!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, and I love hugs! Sandi, hope things improve for your DH. I sometimes think (from experience) that the hardest part of any health issue is the not knowing. Once you know, you can take action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being blonde, I don't want to end up too strawberry looking... I want a dark copper red..... Maybe it would be fun after the holidays. if I didn't like it, I could grow it out over the winter.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can also use a color remover after a certain period of time and redo it blonde if you prefer (don't ask me how I know, lol)...
> 
> JoeP, glad to see you and get the update. I hope your mother's troubles are soon eased and so yours as well.
> 
> On the asthma issue--doc told us that allergies/asthma can come on at any time in life (I never had allergies until I moved here). My son was diagnosed with asthma very young--less than 6 mos old--and we had the breathing machine for years. Oddly enough, the last attack he had was about 7 years of age; he's now 23 and has had no trouble since then. It was certainly scary at the time, though, especially when he was too young to tell me what was going on, so the doc suggested I get a stethoscope and he taught me how to listen to my son's chest to hear how he was doing. I'm glad to have had the knowledge but it was still rough there for a while.
> 
> PupLover, happy anniversary and glad to hear DH is getting a break!
> 
> Carol, your snow photo is lovely--that's how I like it--at a distance. lol But I am actually hoping for a wet winter as we are still in the drought (the river looks so sad these days...). We shall see what we get.
> 
> I am up to the third section of the shawl and so far all is going well. Perhaps today I will make good progress too!
Click to expand...

It sounds like you are having a nice day Sorlenna! Thanks for the thoughts - I'm sure you are right. This is all so new for us -and we are both such control freaks....... I'm looking forward to seeing your DD design idea come true - your yarn colors are so warm and snuggley!!! I hope you make lots of stitches today!!
Sandi/AZ Sticks

:thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

I hear ya SG - snakes are a no no around here in any form!!! AZ


Southern Gal said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found the new round this time.
> 
> My other cat was crying in the other room. He sounded so much like my Inky that I almost had to check that it was him, and that Inky did not return from the dead. (the ghost shows I was watching probably had NOTHING to do my thinking that...)
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: ahhhh would the movie Pet Cemetary be the movie. thats one of my favorites, but wow its intense :shock: i have to watch them alone most of the time, unless one of the boys are over, bj does not do horror  the only thing that bothers me and i will not watch is snakes, :roll: ugh :!: :!: i will fight them all nite long.
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

The butter would burn....dont know what suggest as a subistute[/quote]

I would substitute oil; any would do, such as a good quality olive oil (but not extra-virgin because of the flavor) or a good veg. oil such as canola.

Here is an equivalent chart (American measurements):

solid shortening --->oil

1tsp ---- 3/4 tsp
1Tbsp ---- 2 1/4 tsp 
2Tbsp ---- 1 1/2 Tbsp
1/4 cup --- 3 Tbsp
1/3 cup---- 1/4 cup
1/2 cup---- 1/4 cup +2 Tbsp
3/4 cup---- 1/2 cup
1 cup ----- 3/4 cup

I use oil regularly as a substitute when baking--breads, cakes, pie crust. Cookies might need some experimenting; I haven't tried that particular task yet.

Hope this is helpful. Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

bellestarr12 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> YUMMMMM! Potato chowder and Pasta Salad. This must be my weekend! Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I would eat a bale of hay if it had bleu cheese, walnuts, and arugula on it!
> 
> Yesterday I finally tried out my aebleskiver pan, using one of the recipes that came with it. I put blackberry preserves in the middle and by the 3rd panful everything was working well. The first batch I filled the little cups too full and it was almost impossible to turn them, because of that and because (I think) even though I'd seasoned the cast iron, it was still the first time I'd used it - and I had to learn what heat setting for the burner worked best.
> 
> Interestingly, there's no fat of any kind in the batter recipe except for the eggs. Otherwise it's much like a pancake batter. It will be fun to experiment with other fillings and maybe adding cinnamon, etc. to the batter. Traditionally (apparently) they're sprinkled with powdered sugar, but I think they'd be great with apple butter or apple chunks as the filling, sprinkled with cinnamon sugar :-D
Click to expand...

Oh Belle - these look wonderful!!! If DH wasn't in the middle of major diet changes I would be shopping for one of these pans on eBay!!!! Thanks for sharing - Sandi


----------



## AZ Sticks

pammie1234 said:


> What a busy group we are! Welcome to the newcomers! We love having new faces at our table. I hope you will come often. This is a fun group!
> 
> Joe, glad to know you are ok even though you have had so much going on in your life. I hope that things will settle down and you will be able to join us more often.
> 
> Happy anniversary, pup lover! I hope you enjoy your day.
> 
> Lurker, so sorry to hear of your problems. I was scammed for almost $3000. It still hurts to think about it. The worst part is that I can't believe I got sucked it!
> 
> Finished both heels on my socks, so now I'm on the legs. I think they are going well. So far, the stripes are matching up nicely. I really need to get some work done around the house, but I'd rather be knitting! However, Thanksgiving will be here soon and I have to be ready!


Hey Pammie - Thanksgiving will come whether your housework is done or not!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## carol's gifts

Joe P said:


> Hi y'all from Texas (south-central san antonio area) this is joe p. I have now to say Hi y'all boys and girls. Love to hear we have Jim a new guy around the table.
> 
> I have had so many family and friends in the mess on the East Coast. I almost flew out there to try to help but with Mother and her needs I have to be here for her. I love her dearly and she is my first priority big time.
> 
> I have not been at the table and hopefully you have not broke my plate. he he. I have missed y'all. It has not been an easy path for me lately but it (life) is settling in. I got our mail in ballots and we have voted and mailed them in. Mother has been in the hospital with breathing issues off and on and with a nubulizer now in her place it is better. Her provider has been with her off and on almost full time and of course I am in and out with her. Sunday I bring dinner, the dogs and we now have a conference call with all our family in Seattle and Idaho and it has been a boon to Mother and her feelings of separation from her grandchildren and great grandchildren.
> 
> Know that you were missed and I did not just walk into the dust. love, joe p
> 
> I forgot to tell you Sam, I copied your potato chowder receipt on my 3by5 card for my receipt box and I will try it when we have colder weather. We still are in 80 degree days here and 70 degrees or a little colder at night. So, soups are not for my household right now but will be. thanks for doing the tea party. joe p


 :lol:  Joe it so good hearing from you down Texas way. I am very glad to hear your mother is doing much better. I know what it is like to miss grandchildren. I have a 3 1/2 yr old great grandson that I hardly get to see. someday soon I will have to take a trip to Georgia and stay a while. we have really missed hearing about all your adventures thru the years and your family heritage. send my love to your family and friends on the east coast-prayers that they will be in a safe warm place very soon!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

patocenizo said:


> You are making me hungry!!! Oh my gosh I could just taste those wonderful aebleskivers....yummy!!!
> I know...right???? AZ
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> YUMMMMM! Potato chowder and Pasta Salad. This must be my weekend! Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I would eat a bale of hay if it had bleu cheese, walnuts, and arugula on it!
> 
> Yesterday I finally tried out my aebleskiver pan, using one of the recipes that came with it. I put blackberry preserves in the middle and by the 3rd panful everything was working well. The first batch I filled the little cups too full and it was almost impossible to turn them, because of that and because (I think) even though I'd seasoned the cast iron, it was still the first time I'd used it - and I had to learn what heat setting for the burner worked best.
> 
> Interestingly, there's no fat of any kind in the batter recipe except for the eggs. Otherwise it's much like a pancake batter. It will be fun to experiment with other fillings and maybe adding cinnamon, etc. to the batter. Traditionally (apparently) they're sprinkled with powdered sugar, but I think they'd be great with apple butter or apple chunks as the filling, sprinkled with cinnamon sugar :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks I just did.


Sq_Dancer said:


> Just go down a few more posts and you will see the link.
> 
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a pattern for these lovely items??
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> I did this set last year.
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Redkimba

thewren said:


> pictures redkimba - pictures of the tea cosy please.
> 
> sam


Sorry about that - I thought that I had posted it here. You can find so many ideas on Ravelry...


----------



## jheiens

jheiens said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, can you explain 'Great Northern Beans' I have never heard of them!
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to cannellini (sp?) beans in size and taste; also available canned here in the States.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

Edit: Navy beans are the smaller white bean but have the same shape/taste as Great Northerns.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Knitry said:


> Well, unlike birkdaleknitter I've actually lurked before a time or two -- but decided today to join in. I could probably do without all the delicious recipes (since the truly delicious ones are NEVER good for the waistline or hips), but I'll try to just skip by them. LOL.
> 
> My heart goes out to 5mm for her cousin's situation, and indeed everyone affected in the storm's path. It's been very sad to watch the coverage on TV.
> 
> And to settleg too re the loss of her beloved pet.
> 
> And others for their health challenges or those of their loved ones.
> 
> Now I'm thinking, having joined this Tea Party, that I ought to get started on the Tea Cozy I want to knit. I got it into my head to knit a tea cozy, but didn't have a tea pot, so went and bought one on ebay! I'll have to post a picture. It's a real cutie, I think. English, proper tea pot. But I'm not sure it isn't a little small. Hmmmm. I'll also have to try to find a link for my chosen tea cozy. Anybody else have a favorite tea cozy?


Glad you joined us Knitry - I am a coffee drinker myself - but I'm sure the Tea Cozy patterns will be flying at you soon from all our Tea Drinking Knitting Tea Party Freinds!! AZ


----------



## jheiens

Since the squabbles during Rooseveldt's administration, the American date for TG has been the 4th Thursday of November by Presidential proclamation so that it would be observed by the whole country at the same time, according to my research. 1941, actually.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sq_Dancer said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Dancer - I'm glad your Sq Dance went so well last week and B was feeling better - hope your hands improve as the day progresses - Sandi/AZ Sticks - PS: Arizona doesn't change times.... silly state.... always trying to be the outlaw- I have friends that come to visit and they freak out when they see the folks wearing side arms in the grocery store... that's my AZ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My hands are still sore and my arms are achy. I think it is the weather and arthritis affecting them but they will get better. Thank you for your concerns. And yes,, we had a great time. Only upset by the fact that his van broke down when he went to drop me off so he had to stay here the night so he could deal with it all in daylight. He has now had it towed to his place and he is in the prosess of buying a newer car. He has found the car but needs to get his insurance together for it and then he will finally have a vehicle that is not breaking down every 5 minutes.
> Saskatchewan in Canada does not change times either. Yes, I would be taken aback a little with sidearms. We do not have the same gun laws that you have in the US. Hunters carry guns when going hunting but other than the police and a few exceptions,, you do not see handguns being carried around. I was in Arizona a few years ago. Never made it to southern Arizona. I saw the Grand Canyon and cried. It is so much more than photos can ever show you. It is amazing. I also drove across the Navajo Nation and stayed a night there. Pretty baron countryside there. I was engaged to a fellow from Utah so we saw a lot of Utah which is also amazingly beautiful and when we travelled across the Navajo Nation, we stopped at the Four Corners and had a photo taken there in all four states. Then went to Colorado to see the Mesa Verdi. What an amazing trip that was.
Click to expand...

Well I'm in a valley and I'm at 3500 feet - highs of 100 in the summer and the occasional snow in the winter. We have very liberal gun laws - anyone who is over 18 and has not lost their guns rights to criminal activity can carry a gun - they changed the law further a couple of years ago from open carry to concealed carry - so I can keep my 38 S&W in my purse!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pontuf said:


> I'm driving down 16th avenue in north phoenix the other day and here comes two guys on horses riding on the dirt next to the bike lane. Gotta love this state.
> We live just outside of the city limits of Kingman on 1 acre. All of the places around us are 1 acre lots. We can have "critters" -the zoning is rural residential. Lots of horses and we have no sidewalks - just dirt between us and the street so we get alot of horse traffic. I can walk out and hear horses and donkeys, goats, chickens and roosters, steer or cows - one place down the street has llamas and there a few burros as companions for the horses too. At the moment our place is animal empty- but at some point I will replace my chickens and have a least one dog.. we were hoping to do some traveling until DH got sick - but I haven't given up on that yet!! AZ
> 
> Sticks]
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone. It is 7:13 AM here and still dark outside. It is going to be crispy today but weather is supposed to be sunny for the next few days so all is good. It is nice and warm in my suite. My upstairs neighbours have a wedding to go to this morning and the reception is tonight so it should be a nice quiet day upstairs and I can get more work on my Christmas stocking done. I have sorted out the VHS movies so can just put my feet up and knit and watch movies. I have not broken down to get cable or satelite for my TV so only get one station here to get the news on. Until I get settled with an income coming in, I am trying to keep expenses down. My hands are still sore, so hoping the iburprophen will kick in. I think it must be because of the colder weather outside. So will check in here throughout the day to see what is going on. Talk to you later.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Dancer - I'm glad your Sq Dance went so well last week and B was feeling better - hope your hands improve as the day progresses - Sandi/AZ Sticks - PS: Arizona doesn't change times.... silly state.... always trying to be the outlaw- I have friends that come to visit and they freak out when they see the folks wearing side arms in the grocery store... that's my AZ!!!
Click to expand...

[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## carol's gifts

Joe P said:


> I came back in from doing the patio leaves and putting extra potting soil in the plants for the winter. Our plants stay out all year but when we get our little freezes we cover things or bring them in for the night, living in the tropics (so to speak, kids).
> 
> O'k, I have a bit of advice to freelyyyyyyyyyyy give to y'all and please don't take offenseeeeeeeeeeee.. I see the junk mail and e mails from people I don't recognize I delete them immediately because you can open your computer up for every virus known to man kind. I implore you all not to open anything or anyone you don't know just delete.
> 
> I am making the chicken croquettes tonight for the household,mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, and tossed green salad for dinner. Y'all want to come on down???? We will make room at the table for y'all. do you remember the croquettes from Dave????
> 
> I have been interested in your posts but I hope I can keep up better, just be understanding. thanks, joe p


Ok JOE your dinner menu did it!! I was reading all the delicious dishes, and then your dinner makes me want to fly down for dinner. shucks, my plane won't start!!!(HAHAHA) Thanks for the invite! Can't wait till Turkey Day!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

settleg said:


> Thank you Sandi/AZ...SaraLulu hasn't quite reach the point of euthenasia I don't think but be sure I won't let her suffer. Her mate passed away about this time last year. Right now she is sprawled on her bed snoozing. She is such a love; when you pet her she just licks and licks and licks at your hands thus she has the nickname Licky Licky Lulu..


 :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora

Knitry said:


> Well, unlike birkdaleknitter I've actually lurked before a time or two -- but decided today to join in. I could probably do without all the delicious recipes (since the truly delicious ones are NEVER good for the waistline or hips), but I'll try to just skip by them. LOL.
> 
> ***
> 
> Now I'm thinking, having joined this Tea Party, that I ought to get started on the Tea Cozy I want to knit. I got it into my head to knit a tea cozy, but didn't have a tea pot, so went and bought one on ebay! I'll have to post a picture. It's a real cutie, I think. English, proper tea pot. But I'm not sure it isn't a little small. Hmmmm. I'll also have to try to find a link for my chosen tea cozy. Anybody else have a favorite tea cozy?


Oh, goody! Another new Knitting Tea Partier! Welcome, Knitry. I'm afraid I can't help you on the tea cozy, never having made one, but I'm sure you'll get lots of good suggestions here. Hope we'll see you here often.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Sam!!!


thewren said:


> that is the pattern i wanted to give but could not find it - thanks lurker2 - made another copy for me.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> azsticks - here is the pattern you wanted.
> 
> feather and fan
> row 1 - knit
> row 2 - purl
> row 3 - *[k2tog] 4times, [yo, k1] 8 times, [k2tog] 4 times, repeat from* to end.
> row 4 - purl
> 
> repeat four rows for pattern.
> 
> you might also use this one
> 
> ripple pattern
> row 1 - *[k2tog] 3 times, [k1,yo] 6 times, [k2tog] 3 times, rep from * to end
> row 2 - knit
> row 3 - knit
> row 4 - purl
> 
> i think i may have been mistaken on the 12 repeat - myfanwy - what does the pattern i gave you say?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> so good to hear from you sandy - sending bushels of healing energy to your husband - and calming aroma therapy for you. i don't think you need worry about getting something done - it sounds as though you have enough on your plate.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks so much Sam - I appreciate your thoughts. I've been trying to have one of Dreamweaver's PJ Days for about a week. I have a hat/cowl that just needs to be bound off and the I-cord put through the eyelets and 2 inches of the band sewn up. Do you think I can get to it....no way. It was supposed to be first on my list today and it is already 11:00AM and I still have to go the the drug store for DH before I can get to that silly project. I have in the mean time started a baby hat in the floral stripey yarn for my manicurist and the first of many cowls for Christmas presents....we will see how the weekend goes. I hear that you have a 6 repeat fan and feather that you shared with our dear friend in NZ.... do you think you could point me in the right direction??? I see that she has her hands full getting ready for her trip.... Thanks! Sandi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> multiples of 18 +2
> 
> 1st row K
> 
> 2nd row k1, p to last stitch, k1
> 
> 3rd row, k1, (yo, k1) 3 times, * k 2tog 6 times, (yo, k1) 6 times to last 4 stitches, (yo, k1) 3 times, k1.
> 
> 4th row, k.
> 
> I find I do the count to 6 almost on automatic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Love this - how many did you cast on??? AZ


settleg said:


> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pontuf said:


> I love Licky Licky Lulu's name. So sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sandi/AZ...SaraLulu hasn't quite reach the point of euthenasia I don't think but be sure I won't let her suffer. Her mate passed away about this time last year. Right now she is sprawled on her bed snoozing. She is such a love; when you pet her she just licks and licks and licks at your hands thus she has the nickname Licky Licky Lulu..
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## stubbynose

Great job Dancerbut I new it would be with you.Thanks for re-posting this for us !!!




Sq_Dancer said:


> For Stubbynose and Lurker


----------



## carol's gifts

AZ Sticks said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: Sandi/AZ Sticks---I totally understand when you sayyou can't get on as often. It has been a hard time for me--but everyday I thought of all my wonderful, caring friends on TP. I look foward to visiting and sipping on coffee, or water (depending on the time of day) as I enjoy our visits. Hopefully they will find the source of health issues with your husband.Stay strong and know we all are thinking of you.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Carol's gifts - you just make me smile with your glow in your pictures - I think it shows how much Fred loved you and you are just going to pass that all on to those of us that need it!!! Thank you for your thoughts - I'm so glad to see you when you get a chance to post - have a wonderful weekend. Your friend Sandi
Click to expand...

  :lol: :roll: Thanks Sandi. Yes Fred and I had a very special love for each other, and everyone tells me I was his angel--only I know he was mine.Now He still is my guardian Angel!! Your words were an encouragement for me.


----------



## iamsam

what are you winter temps like azsticks? if i live in arizona i want to be where it is warm enough for short sleeve shirts year around. the evenings could be slightly cooler.

sam

gun tottin' mama - gotta watch out for those rattlesnakes.



AZ Sticks said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Dancer - I'm glad your Sq Dance went so well last week and B was feeling better - hope your hands improve as the day progresses - Sandi/AZ Sticks - PS: Arizona doesn't change times.... silly state.... always trying to be the outlaw- I have friends that come to visit and they freak out when they see the folks wearing side arms in the grocery store... that's my AZ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My hands are still sore and my arms are achy. I think it is the weather and arthritis affecting them but they will get better. Thank you for your concerns. And yes,, we had a great time. Only upset by the fact that his van broke down when he went to drop me off so he had to stay here the night so he could deal with it all in daylight. He has now had it towed to his place and he is in the prosess of buying a newer car. He has found the car but needs to get his insurance together for it and then he will finally have a vehicle that is not breaking down every 5 minutes.
> Saskatchewan in Canada does not change times either. Yes, I would be taken aback a little with sidearms. We do not have the same gun laws that you have in the US. Hunters carry guns when going hunting but other than the police and a few exceptions,, you do not see handguns being carried around. I was in Arizona a few years ago. Never made it to southern Arizona. I saw the Grand Canyon and cried. It is so much more than photos can ever show you. It is amazing. I also drove across the Navajo Nation and stayed a night there. Pretty baron countryside there. I was engaged to a fellow from Utah so we saw a lot of Utah which is also amazingly beautiful and when we travelled across the Navajo Nation, we stopped at the Four Corners and had a photo taken there in all four states. Then went to Colorado to see the Mesa Verdi. What an amazing trip that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm in a valley and I'm at 3500 feet - highs of 100 in the summer and the occasional snow in the winter. We have very liberal gun laws - anyone who is over 18 and has not lost their guns rights to criminal activity can carry a gun - they changed the law further a couple of years ago from open carry to concealed carry - so I can keep my 38 S&W in my purse!!
Click to expand...


----------



## carol's gifts

Knitry said:


> Well, unlike birkdaleknitter I've actually lurked before a time or two -- but decided today to join in. I could probably do without all the delicious recipes (since the truly delicious ones are NEVER good for the waistline or hips), but I'll try to just skip by them. LOL.
> 
> My heart goes out to 5mm for her cousin's situation, and indeed everyone affected in the storm's path. It's been very sad to watch the coverage on TV.
> 
> And to settleg too re the loss of her beloved pet.
> 
> And others for their health challenges or those of their loved ones.
> 
> Now I'm thinking, having joined this Tea Party, that I ought to get started on the Tea Cozy I want to knit. I got it into my head to knit a tea cozy, but didn't have a tea pot, so went and bought one on ebay! I'll have to post a picture. It's a real cutie, I think. English, proper tea pot. But I'm not sure it isn't a little small. Hmmmm. I'll also have to try to find a link for my chosen tea cozy. Anybody else have a favorite tea cozy?


   Welcome Knitry--WELCOME to our TeaParty, where great friendships are formed by our chit-chat, exchanging patterns and receipes,and sharing our lives togeher!! I did live in WR, Ga. Been thru your town many times!! Come as often as you can!!!


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> i ought to send it to you to see if you can untangle it. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief! I went away from my desk yesterday afternoon, spent the evening playing cards with friends, and slept in this morning, all to find more than a dozen pages to read before I can catch up with you all. :-D I hope everyone's having a wonderful weekend. It looks like mine is going to be spent reading KTP and knitting. Marianne, take it easy and follow Cindi's instructions! Jynx, I'm glad you finally found someone at the doctor's office who could take charge and get things arranged for you. Caren, I hope you're over the jet lag now and having a super great fantastic time in London! Please add my best wishes to Dave and Tessa when you see them. Jim, welcome to the most addictive knitting thread on the internet. Please feel free to jump in at any point, share recipes, send pictures of your projects, or share your woes if you need a place to vent. We're a pretty sympathetic group here. As for you, Sam, what can I say? Once again, you've started us off beautifully. BTW, have you had time to tackle that Seattle yarn that the puppy got into? I do hope it's coming out OK, but you know you can send Sandy and/or me on another yarn crawl to replace it if need be. :lol:
> 
> OK, I'm off to see if I can get caught up on those 12+ pages. This should be fun...
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pontuf

So beautiful!



Sq_Dancer said:


> Here is another set I did last year but mine was in more of a varigated burgundy colour. It was interesting to do also.
> http://brookenelson.com/leafhatpattern.html


----------



## Pontuf

Your dogs are beautiful!



settleg said:


> As you can see I finally located my camera AND of course the battery just died so I'm charging it. Here are pictures of two of my 5 dogs.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> I think Friday is beginning to arrive faster and faster for some reason. Halloween is over and thanksgiving is just over the horizon. Life moves on  I just wish it would slow down a little.
> .
> Brutus and Luna went to school today  Luna had very cute bows in her hair. Brutus weighs in at 13 pounds and Luna eleven pounds. Brutus started out all black but is beginning to show a good bit of grey in his face much like his fathers. Several other of the black puppies are also sporting some shades of grey in their coats also. I think lexi is going to be home all weekend so will get her over here to take some pictures.
> 
> The ad goes into the Toledo Blade today and I have the feeling the sign will be up and going tomorrow as well. It would be nice to have them all gone by turkey day. We have several interested parties so maybe it will happen. They are going to make excellent pets.
> Time for me to be quiet and allow the rest of you a chance to pour some tea and join in the conversation.


Sam, both recipes sound delicious. Believe it or not, our local grocery store does have corn on the cob (U.S.) but I would still use canned corn.

Are we going to see pictures of the pups before they're all gone?


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/


Love pumpkin - so this goes in my recipe file. Thanks.


----------



## budasha

tuscanymoon said:


> Hello, my name is Jim. I'm new to KP and I can't remember who it was that said, "You have to join the tea party"....so here I am.
> 
> I'm an electrical engineer and am past the age of retirement but still do consulting. I love to knit, build ship models and sketch and work in charcoal. I do some cooking, but it usually gets down when I hear my stomach moaning.


Welcome, Jim. It's nice to have another man join the group.


----------



## pammie1234

jheiens said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, It is November 22. It is always the 3rd Thursday in November. It was a celebration because the settlers made it through the winter. The Indians had taught them how to survive so they attended the 3 day celebration. It was supposedly a wonderful time of food, games, and fellowship. It is sad that the friendliness between settlers and Indians could not have continued. There were many brutal battles between the cavalry and Indians when the settlers moved west. I will add that there were many differences between the tribes. Some were very peaceful and others were warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> You're so right! I don't know why I said the 3rd. Maybe someone was on their 3rd down (I'm watching football!). I also didn't add that it is a time to give thanks for all of the things that we have.
> Sorry but Thanksgiving is always the 4th Thursday of the month of November, not the 3rd. Anywhere from the 22nd to the 28th of the month.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

I cast on 40...the full pattern is as follows:
NOTE: on all rows slip first stitch and k1; end all rows with last two stitches K
CO 40
R1: Slip stitch, k1, k arcoss
R2: Slip 1, k1, purl to last 2 stitches, k2
R3: Slip 1, k1, * (k2tog) 3 times, (YO, K1) 6 times, (k2tog)3 times* repeat * to * until last 2 stitches then K2
R4: slip 1, k1, knit across

Continue until the length you want it then weave in ends.

C


AZ Sticks said:


> Love this - how many did you cast on??? AZ
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> Hi all, too much going on in the personal life right now. I have sent Sam a PM. Thank you everyone for your concerns. Missing you all. I will be back when I get this stuff sorted out. Some things are harder to deal with than others. Still no word on the cousin. Take care.


Sending lots of positive energy your way. Hope your cousin is safe and sound.


----------



## budasha

81brighteyes said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> this time the entire page came through ok. Have you used this flour? Is it available in stores or must it be purchased from the place that the link gives? The recipe sounds delicious. Yum Yum!
Click to expand...

I've never heard of this flour and wonder if I could use regular whole wheat flour. Anyone know?


----------



## kiwi11

Thank you Sam-
as a live alone as well-it is sometimes hard to adapt a recipe to suit one>>>
I have this really nice recipe from Annabell's TV programme and can say it is very nice. Must use high grade flour, and 1/2 the recipe for one loaf>>>


Turkish Bread-or Flat Bread-
1 2/3 cups of warm water
½ tsp sugar
2 tsp dry yeast
Stir together then add:
5 tbs plain unsweetened yoghurt
½ cup olive oil
2 tsp salt
4 ½ cups of high grade flour 
Combine all ingredients-then add another ½ cup of flour
Tip out onto a floured board and knead until very elastic.
Cover with a clean wet teatowel, and leave to rise-about 2 hours.
Turn out onto board and squash down. Then divide into 2.
Pressed onto a baking tray 2 lengths approx. hand width wide.


Drizzle with olive oil..Dimple with knuckles of fingers
Sprinkle with Cumin Seed and ½ tsp each of 
Sesame seed and or Nigella seed and flaky salt.
Bake 190o C for about 20 mins

By: Annabelle Langbein
You could add a few Italian like herbs and bacon/cheese for a savoury loaf


----------



## budasha

brighteyes - thanks for the recipes. I'm gaining lbs. just reading this and I haven't had anything to eat yet. I'm so hungry.......*stop* :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

this sounds yummy. I love fresh bread of just about any kind. Thanks for posting kiwi11.


kiwi11 said:


> Thank you Sam-
> as a live alone as well-it is sometimes hard to adapt a recipe to suit one>>>
> I have this really nice recipe from Annabell's TV programme and can say it is very nice. Must use high grade flour, and 1/2 the recipe for one loaf>>>
> 
> Turkish Bread-or Flat Bread-
> 1 2/3 cups of warm water
> ½ tsp sugar
> 2 tsp dry yeast
> Stir together then add:
> 5 tbs plain unsweetened yoghurt
> ½ cup olive oil
> 2 tsp salt
> 4 ½ cups of high grade flour
> Combine all ingredients-then add another ½ cup of flour
> Tip out onto a floured board and knead until very elastic.
> Cover with a clean wet teatowel, and leave to rise-about 2 hours.
> Turn out onto board and squash down. Then divide into 2.
> Pressed onto a baking tray 2 lengths approx. hand width wide.
> 
> Drizzle with olive oil..Dimple with knuckles of fingers
> Sprinkle with Cumin Seed and ½ tsp each of
> Sesame seed and or Nigella seed and flaky salt.
> Bake 190o C for about 20 mins
> 
> By: Annabelle Langbein
> You could add a few Italian like herbs and bacon/cheese for a savoury loaf


----------



## budasha

So sorry to hear that you lost your kitty last week. It's hard to part with one of our dear pets but he's not suffering any more. Good weekend to you too.



grandmatimestwo said:


> Good morning from gray, chilly New Hampshire. We've had our power back now for a few days, and feel dreadful for those still without.
> The potato chowder sounds wonderful and warm! Maybe dinner tonight.
> The puppies sound delightful! I'd love a puppy, but DH says absolutely not! I know he's right, because we both still work full time. I'm still reeling from losing my 9 year old kitty last week to colon cancer. Missing him so much.
> I have to agree that having WIP around is a wonderful thing! Always something to catch your interest! Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## stubbynose

Got caught up finally..great posts from everyone..love the pictures !!

Now going to finish supper then going to knit.mittens need to be done as the weather is cool and my soon to be 1 year old grandson needs his mitts!!!


----------



## budasha

Our first dog reached the ripe old age of 19 and she was deaf and blind by that time. She was able to get around quite well. It was only after she started to suffer that we talked to the vet. Enjoy your friend as long as she is without pain.

quote=settleg]Thank you Sandi/AZ...SaraLulu hasn't quite reach the point of euthenasia I don't think but be sure I won't let her suffer. Her mate passed away about this time last year. Right now she is sprawled on her bed snoozing. She is such a love; when you pet her she just licks and licks and licks at your hands thus she has the nickname Licky Licky Lulu..[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Short sleeves all year 'round? Gotta live at 1800 feet in north Scottsdale!

quote=thewren]what are you winter temps like azsticks? if i live in arizona i want to be where it is warm enough for short sleeve shirts year around. the evenings could be slightly cooler.

sam

gun tottin' mama - gotta watch out for those rattlesnakes.



AZ Sticks said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Dancer - I'm glad your Sq Dance went so well last week and B was feeling better - hope your hands improve as the day progresses - Sandi/AZ Sticks - PS: Arizona doesn't change times.... silly state.... always trying to be the outlaw- I have friends that come to visit and they freak out when they see the folks wearing side arms in the grocery store... that's my AZ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My hands are still sore and my arms are achy. I think it is the weather and arthritis affecting them but they will get better. Thank you for your concerns. And yes,, we had a great time. Only upset by the fact that his van broke down when he went to drop me off so he had to stay here the night so he could deal with it all in daylight. He has now had it towed to his place and he is in the prosess of buying a newer car. He has found the car but needs to get his insurance together for it and then he will finally have a vehicle that is not breaking down every 5 minutes.
> Saskatchewan in Canada does not change times either. Yes, I would be taken aback a little with sidearms. We do not have the same gun laws that you have in the US. Hunters carry guns when going hunting but other than the police and a few exceptions,, you do not see handguns being carried around. I was in Arizona a few years ago. Never made it to southern Arizona. I saw the Grand Canyon and cried. It is so much more than photos can ever show you. It is amazing. I also drove across the Navajo Nation and stayed a night there. Pretty baron countryside there. I was engaged to a fellow from Utah so we saw a lot of Utah which is also amazingly beautiful and when we travelled across the Navajo Nation, we stopped at the Four Corners and had a photo taken there in all four states. Then went to Colorado to see the Mesa Verdi. What an amazing trip that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm in a valley and I'm at 3500 feet - highs of 100 in the summer and the occasional snow in the winter. We have very liberal gun laws - anyone who is over 18 and has not lost their guns rights to criminal activity can carry a gun - they changed the law further a couple of years ago from open carry to concealed carry - so I can keep my 38 S&W in my purse!!
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## budasha

settleg said:


> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.


Such a pretty pattern and in my favourite colour too.


----------



## budasha

2 catsinNJ - so glad to hear that you are okay.


----------



## budasha

Sq_Dancer said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I did this set last year.
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
Click to expand...

That is such a nice variegated colour. I'll bet the hat looks pretty when it's on.


----------



## Knitry

Thank you all for the warm welcomes. Feels very homey here. I like it.

Here's the tea cozy I plan to knit, though I plan to felt mine, I think:

http://brookenelson.com/leafhatpattern.html


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I think you sent the wrong link, Knitry.



Knitry said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcomes. Feels very homey here. I like it.
> 
> Here's the tea cozy I plan to knit, though I plan to felt mine, I think:
> 
> http://brookenelson.com/leafhatpattern.html


----------



## Tessadele

Caught up & got on to post at last, I've been so sleepy that every time I tried to read thru I fell asleep before I got to the end. I'm much better now & looking forward to travelling up to see Dave & Caren in London. i can't drive so Julian will take me. I can't put any weight on my foot until Monday, then I have to be very careful for a few days so it seems I'm going to see them while sitting in a wheelchair. Don't know about photos!! What I'm sure of is that Dave will not want any photos put on here. He has his reasons & there is no way I would not respect his wishes. You can have as many of me as you want, but I know it wouldn't be the same.
Lurker 2, get rid of that extra man in your life, he sounds a typical scammer, if anything happens that causes Fale to find out he's even been there, he'll never understand why in his state of confusion. These people deserve to be locked up. We've had a lot of problems here & people, mainly elderly, have been tricked out of their life savings. It's very upsetting when some find they don't even have enough left to pay for their own funeral. Heartbreaking.
It's funny the different things Drs. say about cataracts, age doesn't really come into it. Cataracts don't grow, they develop. The lens becomes cloudy & difficult to see through, rather as specs or windows do if they aren't cleaned. This means that vision gets less although the eye is still working behind the lens. When the old lens is replaced with a new clean artificial one it is amazing how clear vision is restored. I've had one done & the other is nearly ready; if I look first thru one eye then the other, everything is so different even the colours seem to change. Well, I suppose if you add murky grey to colours they do. I didn't know I had one until I was reading in bed & moved the pillow, when there was suddenly no writing on the page. I hadn't realised I was almost blind in that eye. I was 69 & was immediately put on the list for replacement of that eye. The result was dramatic. The other one is nearly ready but i'm a bit fed up with hospitals at the moment. As it is I won't be able to drive for another few weeks anyway.

I must say the pictures & patterns have been particularly good these last couple of KTPs, thanks everybody, you've made a difference to my boring time sitting around. I send my prayers & sympathy to all who have been ill or who have lost relatives or pets. Pets are so much part of the family aren't they? Marriane. the idea of putting you in bubble wrap seems a good one, I know if we put you in a cage you would only chew on the iron bars!!! Take care. 
Must be someone else's turn to post now,

Tessa


----------



## AZ Sticks

I would have to guess our lows are about 35 and highs about 55 on average - clear clean air..... and no humidity!! At the moment (4:00PM) it is 76 degrees and we will have a low of 49 tonight. It is always 10 to 15 degrees warmer 30 miles away down on the Colorado River at BullHead City AZ or Laughlin Nevada....where the casinos are.... AZ


thewren said:


> what are you winter temps like azsticks? if i live in arizona i want to be where it is warm enough for short sleeve shirts year around. the evenings could be slightly cooler.
> 
> sam
> 
> gun tottin' mama - gotta watch out for those rattlesnakes.
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Dancer - I'm glad your Sq Dance went so well last week and B was feeling better - hope your hands improve as the day progresses - Sandi/AZ Sticks - PS: Arizona doesn't change times.... silly state.... always trying to be the outlaw- I have friends that come to visit and they freak out when they see the folks wearing side arms in the grocery store... that's my AZ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My hands are still sore and my arms are achy. I think it is the weather and arthritis affecting them but they will get better. Thank you for your concerns. And yes,, we had a great time. Only upset by the fact that his van broke down when he went to drop me off so he had to stay here the night so he could deal with it all in daylight. He has now had it towed to his place and he is in the prosess of buying a newer car. He has found the car but needs to get his insurance together for it and then he will finally have a vehicle that is not breaking down every 5 minutes.
> Saskatchewan in Canada does not change times either. Yes, I would be taken aback a little with sidearms. We do not have the same gun laws that you have in the US. Hunters carry guns when going hunting but other than the police and a few exceptions,, you do not see handguns being carried around. I was in Arizona a few years ago. Never made it to southern Arizona. I saw the Grand Canyon and cried. It is so much more than photos can ever show you. It is amazing. I also drove across the Navajo Nation and stayed a night there. Pretty baron countryside there. I was engaged to a fellow from Utah so we saw a lot of Utah which is also amazingly beautiful and when we travelled across the Navajo Nation, we stopped at the Four Corners and had a photo taken there in all four states. Then went to Colorado to see the Mesa Verdi. What an amazing trip that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm in a valley and I'm at 3500 feet - highs of 100 in the summer and the occasional snow in the winter. We have very liberal gun laws - anyone who is over 18 and has not lost their guns rights to criminal activity can carry a gun - they changed the law further a couple of years ago from open carry to concealed carry - so I can keep my 38 S&W in my purse!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tessadele

When I've knitted a fish hat for my Gnephew, I'm going to do some feather & fan hat'n'scarf set or 2 for Xmas presents. But don't hold your breath waiting for the pictures of the finished articles, My knitting is getting slower by the day.

Tessa


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks!! I copied it with a pic of your scarf for my future projects!! AZ


settleg said:


> I cast on 40...the full pattern is as follows:
> NOTE: on all rows slip first stitch and k1; end all rows with last two stitches K
> CO 40
> R1: Slip stitch, k1, k arcoss
> R2: Slip 1, k1, purl to last 2 stitches, k2
> R3: Slip 1, k1, * (k2tog) 3 times, (YO, K1) 6 times, (k2tog)3 times* repeat * to * until last 2 stitches then K2
> R4: slip 1, k1, knit across
> 
> Continue until the length you want it then weave in ends.
> 
> C
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this - how many did you cast on??? AZ
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pontuf said:


> Short sleeves all year 'round? Gotta live at 1800 feet in north Scottsdale!
> That's a fact!!!!
> 
> quote=thewren]what are you winter temps like azsticks? if i live in arizona i want to be where it is warm enough for short sleeve shirts year around. the evenings could be slightly cooler.
> 
> sam
> 
> gun tottin' mama - gotta watch out for those rattlesnakes.
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Dancer - I'm glad your Sq Dance went so well last week and B was feeling better - hope your hands improve as the day progresses - Sandi/AZ Sticks - PS: Arizona doesn't change times.... silly state.... always trying to be the outlaw- I have friends that come to visit and they freak out when they see the folks wearing side arms in the grocery store... that's my AZ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My hands are still sore and my arms are achy. I think it is the weather and arthritis affecting them but they will get better. Thank you for your concerns. And yes,, we had a great time. Only upset by the fact that his van broke down when he went to drop me off so he had to stay here the night so he could deal with it all in daylight. He has now had it towed to his place and he is in the prosess of buying a newer car. He has found the car but needs to get his insurance together for it and then he will finally have a vehicle that is not breaking down every 5 minutes.
> Saskatchewan in Canada does not change times either. Yes, I would be taken aback a little with sidearms. We do not have the same gun laws that you have in the US. Hunters carry guns when going hunting but other than the police and a few exceptions,, you do not see handguns being carried around. I was in Arizona a few years ago. Never made it to southern Arizona. I saw the Grand Canyon and cried. It is so much more than photos can ever show you. It is amazing. I also drove across the Navajo Nation and stayed a night there. Pretty baron countryside there. I was engaged to a fellow from Utah so we saw a lot of Utah which is also amazingly beautiful and when we travelled across the Navajo Nation, we stopped at the Four Corners and had a photo taken there in all four states. Then went to Colorado to see the Mesa Verdi. What an amazing trip that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm in a valley and I'm at 3500 feet - highs of 100 in the summer and the occasional snow in the winter. We have very liberal gun laws - anyone who is over 18 and has not lost their guns rights to criminal activity can carry a gun - they changed the law further a couple of years ago from open carry to concealed carry - so I can keep my 38 S&W in my purse!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## mjs

budasha said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> this time the entire page came through ok. Have you used this flour? Is it available in stores or must it be purchased from the place that the link gives? The recipe sounds delicious. Yum Yum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never heard of this flour and wonder if I could use regular whole wheat flour. Anyone know?
Click to expand...

Yes. The white has the same values as regular whole wheat but is not as dark.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well I am waiting for a round of applause please.... I finished my sack hat/cowl!!! and I think I may just keep it myself - I know that is not getting the Christmas knitting done ha ha!! but it turned out pretty cute- but it took a while with ww yarn and I don't know that I will do another. We'll have to see what I get accomplished in the next couple of months!! I am also going to post a picture of my wips... maybe it will encourage me to finish some of them too... The wips include a ribbed baby blanket that will take forever - but it's for my Gma's Chest so that's ok. the tiny pink circle is the start of a beanie for a baby girl not due until Feb so I can't wait on it!! I just started it the other day so I wouldn't forget to get it made. A granny dishcloth that needs the ends done, and twisty rolly earwarmer that needs the same, a crocheted lapghan that is a scrap ongoing project. The brown square in my "found and recycled" yarn bowl is going to be a bunny one day....and I will finish it!!! I will have to put up the pics and see what I forgot!! AZ


----------



## Redkimba

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I am waiting for a round of applause please.... I finished my sack hat/cowl!!! and I think I may just keep it myself AZ







Great colors - very pretty!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Gee Thanks!!!!!! I need to go where I can get some positive feedback!!!! But I have to brag.... DH was quite impressed with my sack hat/cowl..... and told me I should keep it that it looked good on me!!! I almost bust my buttons!! Ha Ha!! AZ


Redkimba said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am waiting for a round of applause please.... I finished my sack hat/cowl!!! and I think I may just keep it myself AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great colors - very pretty!
Click to expand...


----------



## KatyNora

Redkimba said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am waiting for a round of applause please.... I finished my sack hat/cowl!!! and I think I may just keep it myself AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great colors - very pretty!
Click to expand...

Sandi - your sack hat/cowl is so ingenious  and I love the colors. Can you point us to a link for the pattern, by any chance?? Pretty pleeeeease!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Very nice and very colourful.



AZ Sticks said:


> Well I am waiting for a round of applause please.... I finished my sack hat/cowl!!! and I think I may just keep it myself - I know that is not getting the Christmas knitting done ha ha!! but it turned out pretty cute- but it took a while with ww yarn and I don't know that I will do another. We'll have to see what I get accomplished in the next couple of months!! I am also going to post a picture of my wips... maybe it will encourage me to finish some of them too... The wips include a ribbed baby blanket that will take forever - but it's for my Gma's Chest so that's ok. the tiny pink circle is the start of a beanie for a baby girl not due until Feb so I can't wait on it!! I just started it the other day so I wouldn't forget to get it made. A granny dishcloth that needs the ends done, and twisty rolly earwarmer that needs the same, a crocheted lapghan that is a scrap ongoing project. The brown square in my "found and recycled" yarn bowl is going to be a bunny one day....and I will finish it!!! I will have to put up the pics and see what I forgot!! AZ


----------



## stubbynose

I too have to agree..these are all beautiful loving the collars!! Great job and thanks for posting.. 


Sq_Dancer said:


> Very nice and very colourful.
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am waiting for a round of applause please.... I finished my sack hat/cowl!!! and I think I may just keep it myself - I know that is not getting the Christmas knitting done ha ha!! but it turned out pretty cute- but it took a while with ww yarn and I don't know that I will do another. We'll have to see what I get accomplished in the next couple of months!! I am also going to post a picture of my wips... maybe it will encourage me to finish some of them too... The wips include a ribbed baby blanket that will take forever - but it's for my Gma's Chest so that's ok. the tiny pink circle is the start of a beanie for a baby girl not due until Feb so I can't wait on it!! I just started it the other day so I wouldn't forget to get it made. A granny dishcloth that needs the ends done, and twisty rolly earwarmer that needs the same, a crocheted lapghan that is a scrap ongoing project. The brown square in my "found and recycled" yarn bowl is going to be a bunny one day....and I will finish it!!! I will have to put up the pics and see what I forgot!! AZ
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening... just arrived at the TP and already at page 7,it is a cold damp morning here in Fife,I hope it is nicer where ever you are,and that things are improving for everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy,have a good day folks x
> 
> 
> 
> that is one thing at least- down here, the weather ought to be getting better- but we have a low pressure system coming in- and some *..... is out there lighting fireworks....... Am cooking up some tripe- which we actually enjoy- will need to get some bread on, before too many more hours go by. The scammer now claims to be in Dubai. I have hardened my heart- checked with the police, the best thing is just to continue ignoring him.
Click to expand...

Oh, save a bowl for me, I love tripe! Do you do it with onions and milk and serve mashed potato with it? We can't get fresh tripe here any more, you can only buy ready cooked and it's not the same IMHO.


----------



## KateB

Pontuf said:


> Lurker, do you think Nana will bring back and post pictures of Dave and Tess, perhaps a picture of the 3 of them together? That would be so awesome! And maybe she can rangle Dave back into the group for a catch up chat.


Doubt she would get Dave to agree to post a photo, he was always very keen to preserve his anonominity (is that the right word? You know what I mean! :lol: )


----------



## AZ Sticks

You can find the pattern for the sack hat/cowl here -
http://www.knitculture.com/our-blog/sack-hatcowl/ or on ravelry by searching the name - mine took just under 200 yards of worsted weight red heart soft in jeweltones - this may be a discontinued color because I have had it in my stash forever. I went straight by the pattern except I used a knitting nancy for my cord because I don't know how to make an I-cord with DPNS - Don't tell 5mm!!!!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

stubbynose said:


> I too have to agree..these are all beautiful loving the collars!! Great job and thanks for posting..
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice and very colourful.
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am waiting for a round of applause please.... I finished my sack hat/cowl!!! and I think I may just keep it myself - I know that is not getting the Christmas knitting done ha ha!! but it turned out pretty cute- but it took a while with ww yarn and I don't know that I will do another. We'll have to see what I get accomplished in the next couple of months!! I am also going to post a picture of my wips... maybe it will encourage me to finish some of them too... The wips include a ribbed baby blanket that will take forever - but it's for my Gma's Chest so that's ok. the tiny pink circle is the start of a beanie for a baby girl not due until Feb so I can't wait on it!! I just started it the other day so I wouldn't forget to get it made. A granny dishcloth that needs the ends done, and twisty rolly earwarmer that needs the same, a crocheted lapghan that is a scrap ongoing project. The brown square in my "found and recycled" yarn bowl is going to be a bunny one day....and I will finish it!!! I will have to put up the pics and see what I forgot!! AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :lol: thanks!


----------



## KateB

carol's gifts said:


> birkdaleknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Good morning Birkdaleknitter-WELCOME to KTP!! We have loads of laughter and great conversation. I have been away for a few months, but I am so happy to be back on and share with my KTP "family". We have many, many Australian friends here. I love to learn about new places and make new friends. Hope you enjoy us as much as we do.
Click to expand...

Beautiful photo, Carol!


----------



## purl2diva

I have to tell you about the fact that my little corner of the world is going to be " famous" on election day. The BBC W orld News Service is going to be here broadcasting from today until Tuesday.

They chose Racine because they wanted a smaller city, WI is a swing state ( though not as important as Ohio, Sam), Paul Ryan is our Congressional district representative, we have had the highest unemployment rate in the state.

The BBC World Service is on NPR in the US and I know those of you around the world can also pick it up. It will be fun to be in the limelight for a bit. (like all of you, I'll be glad when Wednesday comes!)

WI Joy


----------



## MawMaw12

tuscanymoon said:


> Hello, my name is Jim. I'm new to KP and I can't remember who it was that said, "You have to join the tea party"....so here I am.
> 
> I'm an electrical engineer and am past the age of retirement but still do consulting. I love to knit, build ship models and sketch and work in charcoal. I do some cooking, but it usually gets down when I hear my stomach moaning.


Hello Jim. Glad you joined us. The TP is very enjoyable, with great folks. I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## KateB

grandmatimestwo said:


> Thank you all for you sympathy for my losing my Jackson. It was truly a shock. He was only sick one time, and the vet was sure it was a urinary tract blockage. We brought him in, and she called a few hours later with the terrible news. He had a mass, the size of a kiwi, that could not be felt through his abdomen. After she realized it wasn't a urinary tract issue, she did some further tests and found the mass. Since he was already having digestive issues, and she felt he was uncomfortable, chemotherapy and/or steroids were not going to be effective. She felt the kindest thing would to be to put him to rest. Heartbreaking for me, but Jack is no longer suffering.


So sorry about this, it's the price we have to pay for loving them. You did the right thing for him. (((hugs)))


----------



## purl2diva

AZ Sticks said:


> You can find the pattern for the sack hat/cowl here -
> http://www.knitculture.com/our-blog/sack-hatcowl/ or on ravelry by searching the name - mine took just under 200 yards of worsted weight red heart soft in jeweltones - this may be a discontinued color because I have had it in my stash forever. I went straight by the pattern except I used a knitting nancy for my cord because I don't know how to make an I-cord with DPNS - Don't tell 5mm!!!!! AZ


Thanks for the pattern. I love your version--very pretty yarn.


----------



## KateB

Joe P said:


> Hi y'all from Texas (south-central san antonio area) this is joe p. I have now to say Hi y'all boys and girls. Love to hear we have Jim a new guy around the table.
> 
> I have had so many family and friends in the mess on the East Coast. I almost flew out there to try to help but with Mother and her needs I have to be here for her. I love her dearly and she is my first priority big time.
> 
> I have not been at the table and hopefully you have not broke my plate. he he. I have missed y'all. It has not been an easy path for me lately but it (life) is settling in. I got our mail in ballots and we have voted and mailed them in. Mother has been in the hospital with breathing issues off and on and with a nubulizer now in her place it is better. Her provider has been with her off and on almost full time and of course I am in and out with her. Sunday I bring dinner, the dogs and we now have a conference call with all our family in Seattle and Idaho and it has been a boon to Mother and her feelings of separation from her grandchildren and great grandchildren.
> 
> Know that you were missed and I did not just walk into the dust. love, joe p
> 
> I forgot to tell you Sam, I copied your potato chowder receipt on my 3by5 card for my receipt box and I will try it when we have colder weather. We still are in 80 degree days here and 70 degrees or a little colder at night. So, soups are not for my household right now but will be. thanks for doing the tea party. joe p


So nice to hear from you again, Joe. We've really missed you....he!he! :lol:


----------



## KatyNora

AZ Sticks said:


> You can find the pattern for the sack hat/cowl here -
> http://www.knitculture.com/our-blog/sack-hatcowl/ or on ravelry by searching the name - mine took just under 200 yards of worsted weight red heart soft in jeweltones - this may be a discontinued color because I have had it in my stash forever. I went straight by the pattern except I used a knitting nancy for my cord because I don't know how to make an I-cord with DPNS - Don't tell 5mm!!!!! AZ


Thank you so much for the link. It's now safely saved in my Evernote needlework file (along with about 250 other patterns  ).


----------



## MawMaw12

birkdaleknitter said:


> I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.


Hi, welcome from Virginia. Glad you joined us. You will enjoy it I know. Grab a cup and have a seat.


----------



## pammie1234

Just came in from outside and it looks like we are having a lightning storm! It is flashing all over the sky. Very beautiful, but wouldn't want it to strike me!


----------



## Joe P

why do i love you so much for your concern and care? joe p


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Because we are genuine and we are wonderful. LOL



Joe P said:


> why do i love you so much for your concern and care? joe p


----------



## AZ Sticks

Joe P said:


> why do i love you so much for your concern and care? joe p


You know it's because in this day and age people generally care more about their cup of coffee than another human being!! We crafters are a loving, supportive bunch!!! Spread the word!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sq_Dancer said:


> Because we are genuine and we are wonderful. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do i love you so much for your concern and care? joe p
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: you are so right Dancer!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

AZ Sticks said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are genuine and we are wonderful. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do i love you so much for your concern and care? joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: you are so right Dancer!!
Click to expand...

AZ Sticks, I have found that the people that do crafts of any kind and also the people that do family history are genuine people. I am also finding my square dance friends very nice. We do not have to prove ourselves. We just are. And a lot of us have been through the mill, so we understand.


----------



## KateB

Phew, just caught up with all the posts since this morning - 14 pages! Had a great day with my 'girls' and now they have all gone to bed, so have I (about an hour and a half ago), but I took you lot with me! :lol: Need to sleep as it's 1.15am here now. See you all later today.....much later!


----------



## stubbynose

I am sorry that was supposed to say colours not collars!!! I have auto correct and unfortunately it changes words when miss spelled and not always for the best !!   :shock: :shock:


----------



## Edith M

Thanks for your quick responce. I guess I could buy a stick of margerine from my neighbor.


agnescr said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never use margerine. What would happen if I used butter. It sounds really yummy and I would like to try it.
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's me organised for today...washing and Ironing done ,house is clean,lentil soup simmering on stove for tomorrow,stovies cooking for tonight's dinner,and pudding all ready to go in microwave....5 mins to prepare 7 mins to cook, my kind of thing
> 
> the pudding is
> Using a tea-cup
> 
> Microwave fruit pudding
> 
> half cup soft brown sugar
> 4ozs marge(NOT butter)
> half cup water
> 2 desert spoons black treacle(Molasses?)
> 8ozs sultanas
> 2 teaspoons cinnamon
> 1 cup SR flour(the one with the raising agent in it)
> 1 teaspoon bicarb
> 1 beaten egg
> 
> put all ingredients in a bowl mix well
> line a one and a half pint microwavable bowl with cling wrap, pour in mixture seal completely
> cook on high for approx 7 mins
> serve with custard sauce
> 
> fruits can be mixed eg :chopped apples, pears,plums so long as some sultanas are added to total weight
> golden syrup can be used instead of treacle
> and spices changed to whatever you like,mixed spice ,ginger, nutmeg etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The butter would burn....dont know what suggest as a subistute
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Wandered off yesterday for a short while on p7. Remembered that I had a free admission to a baseball game that had just begun so decided to go as it wasn't far away. So there went my evening- South AUstralia lost, it was OK but don't hink I would be paying the regular admission-stick to my football and cricket. Talking of cricket South Australia in the long version of the game have not been doing at well in recent years- and they actually won their first game since Novemeber 2010!
Thought had bought up last nights recipe from tea but I can't find it so will post it later with its WW pps.
Now to try and catch up with 19 more pages since I left yesterday evening (plus the 4 I hadn't yet read before I went out)..


----------



## 5mmdpns

AZ Sticks said:


> You can find the pattern for the sack hat/cowl here -
> http://www.knitculture.com/our-blog/sack-hatcowl/ or on ravelry by searching the name - mine took just under 200 yards of worsted weight red heart soft in jeweltones - this may be a discontinued color because I have had it in my stash forever. I went straight by the pattern except I used a knitting nancy for my cord because I don't know how to make an I-cord with DPNS - Don't tell 5mm!!!!! AZ


I heard that!!!! tsk tsk tsk, I shall have to find you an idiot cord video now!
I still have that first long i-cord I made with my knitting nancy. I had a red wooden knitting nancy.
This video shows a three stitch i-cord. You can make them with any number of stitches, usually around 5. I have made them with 7 stitches. Some knitted hats are finished off with a looped i-cord knitted at the crown of the head.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I knew what you meant and what happened!!! but it is kind of a collar when it's a cowl!!! Ha Ha! AZ


stubbynose said:


> I am sorry that was supposed to say colours not collars!!! I have auto correct and unfortunately it changes words when miss spelled and not always for the best !!   :shock: :shock:


----------



## Joe P

It is time for my English Comedies tonight Saturday night and we are setting our clocks back in the U.S.A. one hour. I am grateful to be back with all of you. take care, talk lataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... joe p.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Darn - I got caught!!!!! Just kidding 5, I will look at the video - I have some of those sticks that are pointed on both ends somewhere around here - Mom and Grandma were experts... but not me ... You make me smile even when I feel bad about my lack of DPN talent!! AZ


5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the pattern for the sack hat/cowl here -
> http://www.knitculture.com/our-blog/sack-hatcowl/ or on ravelry by searching the name - mine took just under 200 yards of worsted weight red heart soft in jeweltones - this may be a discontinued color because I have had it in my stash forever. I went straight by the pattern except I used a knitting nancy for my cord because I don't know how to make an I-cord with DPNS - Don't tell 5mm!!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that!!!! tsk tsk tsk, I shall have to find you an idiot cord video now!
> I still have that first long i-cord I made with my knitting nancy. I had a red wooden knitting nancy.
> This video shows a three stitch i-cord. You can make them with any number of stitches, usually around 5. I have made them with 7 stitches. Some knitted hats are finished off with a looped i-cord knitted at the crown of the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-(
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

No clock changing for Arizona - we don't change time just coz the government says we should!! AZ


Joe P said:


> It is time for my English Comedies tonight Saturday night and we are setting our clocks back in the U.S.A. one hour. I am grateful to be back with all of you. take care, talk lataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... joe p.


 :roll:


----------



## Edith M

That is a great suggestion. I have copied your chart and I think it will come in handy in many instances.


jheiens said:


> The butter would burn....dont know what suggest as a subistute


I would substitute oil; any would do, such as a good quality olive oil (but not extra-virgin because of the flavor) or a good veg. oil such as canola.

Here is an equivalent chart (American measurements):

solid shortening --->oil

1tsp ---- 3/4 tsp
1Tbsp ---- 2 1/4 tsp 
2Tbsp ---- 1 1/2 Tbsp
1/4 cup --- 3 Tbsp
1/3 cup---- 1/4 cup
1/2 cup---- 1/4 cup +2 Tbsp
3/4 cup---- 1/2 cup
1 cup ----- 3/4 cup

I use oil regularly as a substitute when baking--breads, cakes, pie crust. Cookies might need some experimenting; I haven't tried that particular task yet.

Hope this is helpful. Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks

darowil said:


> Wandered off yesterday for a short while on p7. Remembered that I had a free admission to a baseball game that had just begun so decided to go as it wasn't far away. So there went my evening- South AUstralia lost, it was OK but don't hink I would be paying the regular admission-stick to my football and cricket. Talking of cricket South Australia in the long version of the game have not been doing at well in recent years- and they actually won their first game since Novemeber 2010!
> Thought had bought up last nights recipe from tea but I can't find it so will post it later with its WW pps.
> Now to try and catch up with 19 more pages since I left yesterday evening (plus the 4 I hadn't yet read before I went out)..


 :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorry to worry my Knitting Tea Party family. I do believe I had a total fibromyalgia meltdown episode. The pains in my muscles and joints were incredibly intense. god, I sure hurt. I would rather go through childbirth again (I did that once and that was enough.....BTW, did I mention I dont do the pain thing?) I am on my way out of this fibro flare-up. 
And that is great because the pair of socks on my dpns are both waiting for the heel flaps to be knitted. My mini schnauzer was interested in the yarn and the pokey needles but she really was not sure how to use them to finish the socks. *sigh* guess I will have to finish knitting them myself. 
On the bright side, I thought of you this morning Sam. I had a toasted pb on rye with my coffee! I ran out of dill pickles so I had to just go with the plain pb.


----------



## Pontuf

I love Wisconsin. Such a beautiful state. Are you near New Glarus? We have a family friend who owns a B&B and a cheese shop there. Such a quaint pretty town.



purl2diva said:


> I have to tell you about the fact that my little corner of the world is going to be " famous" on election day. The BBC W orld News Service is going to be here broadcasting from today until Tuesday.
> 
> They chose Racine because they wanted a smaller city, WI is a swing state ( though not as important as Ohio, Sam), Paul Ryan is our Congressional district representative, we have had the highest unemployment rate in the state.
> 
> The BBC World Service is on NPR in the US and I know those of you around the world can also pick it up. It will be fun to be in the limelight for a bit. (like all of you, I'll be glad when Wednesday comes!)
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## Pontuf

AZ Sticks said:


> No clock changing for Arizona - we don't change time just coz the government says we should!! AZ
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time for my English Comedies tonight Saturday night and we are setting our clocks back in the U.S.A. one hour. I am grateful to be back with all of you. take care, talk .... joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

     :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples

settleg said:


> Sam I really think the dr miss spoke. She later said that according to the vision scale that determined at what stage you were a candidate for cataract surgery I had not reached. I think she meant by "too young" was that the cataracts were too young or not developed enough yet. Suppose to go back in 6 months but if the vision gets worse before the I will seek another opinion.
> 
> Glad you like the new avatar. So many had changed theirs I thought why not...was going to post a picture but couldn't get my computer camera to work...just as well...might have frightened folks and halloween has passed. LOL
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm certainly glad it was nothing worse - hoping the new lens does the trick.
> 
> sam
> 
> by the way - how old does one need to be to have cataract surgery?
> 
> 
> 
> They usually refer to cataracts as being ripe. They like to have a significant loss of visual field obscuring sight and interfering with function. The reason is that there are problems down the road sometimes several years after cateract surgery and a film develops which has to removed with laser surgery an as we get too old the surgery is more dangerous. So they like it to last long enough that we won't require further surgery. The same is true with joint replacements. After several years a 2nd surgery is often required and each surgery weakens the surrounding tissues that support the prosthesis. Marlark Marge.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Sq_Dancer, 

Thank you for thinking of us. It's difficult to see the things you associate with family destroyed at Mother Nature's will. I'm glad that my parents aren't here now to see what has happened to their home.

Grandmatimestwo, I also send my sympathy to you on the loss of your wonderful family pet.We just lost one of our cats 2 weeks ago & I miss him dearly.He's still in my avatar, & I try to remember the wonderful years we had with him each time I see it, to replace my sadness. So far, it seems to be working.I hope you can eventually find the good memories outweigh your sorrow.


----------



## pammie1234

As you know, I picked up my socks last night and did both heels. Today I have been knitting on the legs and it seems so slow. I know a lot of people talk about keeping socks on their needles at all time, and I will probably become one of them. However, for me it is not a quick knit. I felt like I knitted hours and maybe got an inch! I am doing 2 at a time, and that probably slows me down also. Just curious, do you think socks are a quick knit or just so much fun it doesn't matter?


----------



## RookieRetiree

You're not far from me --- you're welcome to come on over the next time I make it. Our DD came up from Springfield this weekend...I didn't remember her as liking this menu, but her eyes lit up when I told her what leftovers were in the refrigerator...she opted for the polish sausage rather than the turkey....sure fooled me!! I have to say, it was mighty good on a cold night.



flockie said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made an old standby for dinner last night - polish sausage with sauerkraut (mixed with some apples, brown sugar & carrots) plus some fried potatoes and baked beans. MMMMMmmm sure was tasty and filling. I think our Fall/Winter appetites and cravings have arrived!!
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree -
> Polish sausage and sauerkraut..... can I say LOVE?! I am going to have to try it the way you make it. I usually add some chopped onion, 5 strips of crispy bacon crumbled, 1 - 32 ounce can diced tomatoes with the juice (for each pound sauerkraut - then fill can half way with water to add as well) sprinkle in some Lawry's seasoned salt, some fresh cracked pepper. I let this cook on medium heat for about 1/2 hour then add 1 inch pieces smoked polish sausage. This is how my Aunt - Mom's sister - made it for years before she passed it on to me. Now Christmas and Easter is just not the same without this dish. As a side note, I have also just thrown this all into a slow cooker and let it go all day on low. Just heat the smoked sausage separately so it would not fall apart and mix it together just before serving.
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

2CatsinNJ, How much damage was done to your family home? What is important is that you are ok and as much as we value "things" there are other things more important. After I moved to Ontario, my parent's home was destroyed by fire. there was not much saved. I mourned the loss of the family antique furniture that had belonged to my great grandparents, and the little dog that had saved my daughter's life, etc. But in the end, I realized that what was most important was that my parents were still with us. Things can be replaced. Not them. So glad you got threw it all.



2CatsinNJ said:


> Sq_Dancer,
> 
> Thank you for thinking of us. It's difficult to see the things you associate with family destroyed at Mother Nature's will. I'm glad that my parents aren't here now to see what has happened to their home.
> 
> Grandmatimestwo, I also send my sympathy to you on the loss of your wonderful family pet.We just lost one of our cats 2 weeks ago & I miss him dearly.He's still in my avatar, & I try to remember the wonderful years we had with him each time I see it, to replace my sadness. So far, it seems to be working.I hope you can eventually find the good memories outweigh your sorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

bellestarr12 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Bellestarr there are so many of them listing their yarns!That is so much time and work. It's gotta be more than bragging. I'm just not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Bellestarr they look delicious! I'm going to put that pan on my Xmas wish list!
> 
> I love this Knitting Tea Party! Whenever I have a knit question I come here first because you are all a wealth of information. Also no need to open a new chat elsewhere.
> 
> Ok here is my question: it may be a stupid or obvious one but I'm not afraid to ask here. I am in need of some discontinued yarn and I posted it under the for sale/ need category. Some ladies pm'ed me and said that many people had the yarns on Ravelry. When I went to Ravelry many people had the yarns but none for sale. They have all posted their stashes on Ravlry.
> 
> Here is m question: why are they posting all their stashes and yarns online with no intention to sell?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question - maybe they're just showing off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :-D   :-D  :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! sounds like a conspiracy! With this as with many other things, I've decided I don't need to understand it. Makes life much simpler and less stressful
Click to expand...

Actually, it might be to help them know just what yarn they have. A nice way of organizing. LOL I'm funny, I always can make up a good reason.  Now they might do that for us with our needles too. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> No clock changing for Arizona - we don't change time just coz the government says we should!! AZ
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is time for my English Comedies tonight Saturday night and we are setting our clocks back in the U.S.A. one hour. I am grateful to be back with all of you. take care, talk .... joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

We missed you Joe. Glad you are back. :thumbup: Nana Caren is in England and perhaps you saw that she is seeing Tessa and Dave.


----------



## margewhaples

AZ Sticks said:


> Hello Friends Old and New!! - I am determined to stay in the loop this week. I have managed to read all of the last 2 weeks- it is so much easier to get caught up if I am not logged in and commenting every other page..... Great recipes so far - But I refuse to open the cake page... I read that some trips are in progress and ready to start - I hope everyone travels well and gets their fill of hugs (Lurker2) and fun. So sorry to hear of the new health issues - Marianne we are going to have to wrap you in bubble wrap if you don't watch out... so glad to hear that your Mom is doing so well- Jynx - it sounds like you have your situation well in hand, walking the fine line of standing up for yourself and not stepping on "medicals" toes can be problematic. Wishes for good reports and quick healing to all who need it. 5- I am so sorry for the stress of not hearing from your cousin - there is so much confusion - I know of one person that is safe but stranded with no gas and no way to get any... you are in my thoughts sweetie- I can hardly wait to see new puppy pics - and so sad to hear of losses of friends furbabies. All of the great pictures over the last couple of weeks are so much fun. I tend to write down what page they are on and pull them up on my iPad when DH and I are visiting in between TV watching. I know I haven't addressed but a tiny bit of what's been happening over the last couple of weeks - but know that you are all in my thoughts - I rooting for all of you and applauding every success!!! DH seems to be making some progress with his doctor and treatments - the professional opinion seems to be leaning towards Crohn's. We have really been on a roller coaster emotionally and mentally.... and of course DH physically. I'm trying to stay positive -which is my normal default.... but some days it is just more than I can manage. But we will get through this - my hair is already all grey so how bad can it be???? I can always check in here and find someone to inspire me to get off my *** and get something positive done!! Thanks for that!!!!! I'll try to check back in a bit - if not for SURE tomorrow!! Sandi/AZ Sticks


Dear Sandy: I and Orca also suffer from Crohn's disease. It seems very daunting at first. Once you learn what you r individual tolerances are and learn to cook with less spices and less roughage, things will improve. You can then try small amts of the foods that were bothering him before. It takes me about 3 wks to abort a flare. I wk. of clear fluids>1 wk of milk,yogurt, toast, potatoes rice, and soups without veg. (creamed soups) no beans, cabbage or cucumbers (gassy foods) > progress to meats then I take papaya extracts, mango extracts, pineapple bromelian with each meal in addition to any of the above, then add veges. I use chicken for a while after each flare as beef sometimes exaccerbates the symptoms. Some do not tolerate milk products and then substitute rice or almond milk, or non dairy creamer. I also have a chinese herb treatment if the diarrhea or abd. pain are persistent. They are hard to find and require lots of pill taking. They were suggested by my GI doctor
when I refused conventional treatment and worked well for me so that I rarely require them anymore. If you need their names pm me and I will get the provider and the names for you. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Edith M

I have said it before but I will say it again. You people write so much faster than I can read. It has taken me all day to read 27 pages. Of course there were potty breaks and time out for meals and a short nap.

I have been lurking for a few weeks because I can't keep up but thought I would log in for a bit. We weathered the Franken Storm with just a bit of skirting at the end of our house coming down. It only took about half an hour to repair. We never lost power for more than a few minutes. Just enough to require resetting all the clocks. After the third time we decided to just put up with the blinking until the storm passed.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Joe P said:


> I came back in from doing the patio leaves and putting extra potting soil in the plants for the winter. Our plants stay out all year but when we get our little freezes we cover things or bring them in for the night, living in the tropics (so to speak, kids).


Good to hear from you --- we kept your seat at the tea table warm waiting for you. We had several call out "yoohoo, Joe, are you there?" when we were missing you!!

We certainly know how it is when our lives get overstuffed -- glad the video chats are helping; I love them to keep up with my large and very dispersed family. Here's hoping that your loved ones on the East Coast are getting the support and help they need to move on from that awful experience. Prayers and Well wishes to all and I'm sighing just knowing you're okay.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Sorry to worry my Knitting Tea Party family. I do believe I had a total fibromyalgia meltdown episode. The pains in my muscles and joints were incredibly intense. god, I sure hurt. I would rather go through childbirth again (I did that once and that was enough.....BTW, did I mention I dont do the pain thing?) I am on my way out of this fibro flare-up.
> And that is great because the pair of socks on my dpns are both waiting for the heel flaps to be knitted. My mini schnauzer was interested in the yarn and the pokey needles but she really was not sure how to use them to finish the socks. *sigh* guess I will have to finish knitting them myself.
> On the bright side, I thought of you this morning Sam. I had a toasted pb on rye with my coffee! I ran out of dill pickles so I had to just go with the plain pb.


Glad you are feeling like you are getting some better. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Not easy to go through for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree

For the really organized (or anal retentive--I'm not sure which) having their supply of yarn catalogued is their way of keeping track of projects and knowing whether they have the right yarn, etc. without having to pull the under the bed bins out to check (at least that's what I have to do).



Pontuf said:


> But Bellestarr there are so many of them listing their yarns!That is so much time and work. It's gotta be more than bragging. I'm just not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Bellestarr they look delicious! I'm going to put that pan on my Xmas wish list!
> 
> I love this Knitting Tea Party! Whenever I have a knit question I come here first because you are all a wealth of information. Also no need to open a new chat elsewhere.
> 
> Ok here is my question: it may be a stupid or obvious one but I'm not afraid to ask here. I am in need of some discontinued yarn and I posted it under the for sale/ need category. Some ladies pm'ed me and said that many people had the yarns on Ravelry. When I went to Ravelry many people had the yarns but none for sale. They have all posted their stashes on Ravlry.
> 
> Here is m question: why are they posting all their stashes and yarns online with no intention to sell?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question - maybe they're just showing off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :-D   :-D  :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

pammie1234 said:


> As you know, I picked up my socks last night and did both heels. Today I have been knitting on the legs and it seems so slow. I know a lot of people talk about keeping socks on their needles at all time, and I will probably become one of them. However, for me it is not a quick knit. I felt like I knitted hours and maybe got an inch! I am doing 2 at a time, and that probably slows me down also. Just curious, do you think socks are a quick knit or just so much fun it doesn't matter?


As I usually have several pairs of socks on the needles (I have so many sets of dpns!!!) at one time, it really does not matter to me. However, I am now down to my last pair on the needles. I shall have to go look through my stash and see what yarn I want to knit with next. Then head over to Ravelry and select a pair of socks from my list of saved socks in my library there. Some of my socks are a quick knit and others are a leisurely take-it-one-stitch-at-a-time-sock.

The ones on my needles now I think I am going to make a "double" sole on them by doing the same knit1 slip1 pattern of the heel flap down through the length of the sole. Then knit every other row on the sole.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well I have been working on my stocking and it is slowly getting there. I have started on the poinsettia now. I am really tired so am going to head off to bed early tonight and boy will I pay for it with getting an extra hour tonight. I will probably be logging on here early in the morning. Take care everyone and pleasant dreams. Night night.


----------



## margewhaples

Dreamweaver said:


> It is 1:30 AM and I am headed to bed but wanted to get caught up and see what was going on here.... LOVE potato soup and the cake sounds fabulous.... I've Pinned that and expect my GD will be calling to see if I've made it yet!
> 
> DPN... hope that your cousin is just unable to get a message out. I know that is the case for many... we must all take care of our personal issues first.... KTP will always be here..
> 
> Rookie... love Sister Bay and Door County (DH spent summers picking cherries there... and folks always visited each year...) I have a few pieces of enameled jewelry from one of the local artisans...... Nothing like a Friday Night Fish Fry.....but I missed the goats.... must be after my time.
> 
> Being blonde, I don't want to end up too strawberry looking... I want a dark copper red..... Maybe it would be fun after the holidays. if I didn't like it, I could grow it out over the winter.......
> 
> took mom for hair and bank today and then here for steak dinner before the football game. What a perfect evening... The weather was ideal and the star quarterback was back from injury. Rachel was great...... but spent the hours before the game at Dr.s.... She has a bad cough that has worsened since Doc in the Box visit so went to regular today and had breathing treatment, steroid, antibiotic, inhaler scripts. They said possible asthma... but I didn't think you all of audden developed that at 16. Livey had a problem as a little one but outgrew it within a year....
> 
> Club VB tryouts tomorrow... Livey is trying for 3 different teams... I can't believe you have to pay to try out...... Ridiculous..... Need to pick up ordered flats of flowers, take mom to get some mums and then plant it all... DH is working (or that is the story.... he hates yard work!) We are trying to plan a little excursion for Sun. to blow the carbon out of mom's car.... I would rather stay home and watch the race.... but the weather is wonderful.....


Jynx: Asthma can develop at any age and often worsens during adolescence and young adulthood due to stresses,contacts, and lifestyle. She may or may never have a recurrence. I had my first attack at 50. Marge.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Sq_Dancer,

We had 4' of water in the house. It's all covered in sand/mud, everything is drenched & destroyed on the 1st floor.All the furniture/appliances either moved around or was overturned at the force/depth of the water. Upstairs smells bad too, is very damp with rusty nail heads beginning to appear...maybe micro-seepage in the roof.Deck is dislodged from concrete footings on the waterfrnt side, but still attached to the house, up at 30-45* angle, steps high & nearly out of the ground. If you go to the "East Coast Friends" thread, I posted a couple of photos there with a few comments.But yes, no one can take away your memories & we will be replacing "objects"... we're very fortunate, as I have said many times.


----------



## jheiens

pammie1234 said:


> As you know, I picked up my socks last night and did both heels. Today I have been knitting on the legs and it seems so slow. I know a lot of people talk about keeping socks on their needles at all time, and I will probably become one of them. However, for me it is not a quick knit. I felt like I knitted hours and maybe got an inch! I am doing 2 at a time, and that probably slows me down also. Just curious, do you think socks are a quick knit or just so much fun it doesn't matter?


Pammie, sometimes they ARE tedious, but I enjoy wearing them so much they are worth the effort to me.

However, as my GS Tim gets more into his teen years and the extent of his lessons for class take more time for me to help him study, I find less and less time for knitting at all. That and the need to get up and do some serious moving about in order to keep the weight down and the joints moving really cut into my knitting time. lololo

Ohio Joy


----------



## margewhaples

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a good evening and a good night's sleep. Our DD also was on the volleyball travelling and club teams - it sure does cost a lot to get the uniforms, entry fees, and travelling expenses. I enjoyed the games - so action packed---but was not sorry to see that go by the wayside by Junior Year.
> 
> We'll have to go to Door County together --- how about a KPTP up there?
> 
> Did Dr. say anything about seasonal respiratory syndrome? It's similar to asthma, but usually flairs when the weather changes drastically. Sounds like she's under good care.
> 
> Thinking of you and prayers winging their way upwards on your behalf.
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is 1:30 AM and I am headed to bed but wanted to get caught up and see what was going on here.... LOVE potato soup and the cake sounds fabulous.... I've Pinned that and expect my GD will be calling to see if I've made it yet!
> 
> DPN... hope that your cousin is just unable to get a message out. I know that is the case for many... we must all take care of our personal issues first.... KTP will always be here..
> 
> Rookie... love Sister Bay and Door County (DH spent summers picking cherries there... and folks always visited each year...) I have a few pieces of enameled jewelry from one of the local artisans...... Nothing like a Friday Night Fish Fry.....but I missed the goats.... must be after my time.
> 
> Being blonde, I don't want to end up too strawberry looking... I want a dark copper red..... Maybe it would be fun after the holidays. if I didn't like it, I could grow it out over the winter.......
> 
> took mom for hair and bank today and then here for steak dinner before the football game. What a perfect evening... The weather was ideal and the star quarterback was back from injury. Rachel was great...... but spent the hours before the game at Dr.s.... She has a bad cough that has worsened since Doc in the Box visit so went to regular today and had breathing treatment, steroid, antibiotic, inhaler scripts. They said possible asthma... but I didn't think you all of audden developed that at 16. Livey had a problem as a little one but outgrew it within a year....
> 
> Club VB tryouts tomorrow... Livey is trying for 3 different teams... I can't believe you have to pay to try out...... Ridiculous..... Need to pick up ordered flats of flowers, take mom to get some mums and then plant it all... DH is working (or that is the story.... he hates yard work!) We are trying to plan a little excursion for Sun. to blow the carbon out of mom's car.... I would rather stay home and watch the race.... but the weather is wonderful.....
Click to expand...

I am not sure what color you want. I went from a med brown to a pretty sunset brown. Occasionaly I would brighten it with a cap of ginger. These were Clairol Orignial colors . In your avatar you have blond hair and unless you choose a darker brown the red will turn funny. MJW


----------



## SylviaC

Hi Sam, the soup sounds great so my house guest and I will have to try that soon. 
We had chicken vegetable and noodle soup today made with the stock from a rotisserie chicken frame, lots of veggies and leftover chicken meat - it was so good and now we are stuffed. 

I am making another windmill dishcloth as my original has been claimed and now another friend wants me to make a bunch for her. I might get my son's sweater done in time for Christmas :lol:

Yes, time is flying by and I have a lot to get done before the holidays. Just glad our Thanksgiving is in October...


----------



## margewhaples

Pontuf said:


> Lurker, do you think Nana will bring back and post pictures of Dave and Tess, perhaps a picture of the 3 of them together? That would be so awesome! And maybe she can rangle Dave back into the group for a catch up chat.


We all would welcome any input from or about Dave as he was and is well loved here. Joe is also missing. He has posted but not for quite awhile an we are all worried that he is ill or pre-occupied with Mom. Dave please come back as often as is possible. We understand that life happens. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I've just gone back through all the pages looking for the photos. Can't keep up on the posts sadly. Dh is home and working on the computer most of the time, but he has a recital he went to so right now I can just quickly go through.

Gottasch...That monkey hat is so cute.

Carol...Not easy to do winter scenes. That came out so beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: Enjoy seeing the photos of you and Fred.

Dancer...Now I remember the stocking. LOL Soooo Great!!

Bellestarr...The abelskivers look fabulous. :thumbup: 

Settleg...So sorry about your pug. Just saw the photo. So sweet. I love pugs and never even knew they existed till my son got one for his family. Sweetest dog ever. Hope your baby is soon feeling better.  The feather and fan scarf is beautiful and I love that color. Oh I love that hat and scarf photo.

Dancer...That is a pretty hat and scarf in the photo.

RedKimba...Great colors for a morning cup of tea.

AZ...I'm applauding. Great cowl and hat. Looks like you have really been quite busy knitting.:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## margewhaples

Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, I have missed some of this dialogue. what is this scammer doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening... just arrived at the TP and already at page 7,it is a cold damp morning here in Fife,I hope it is nicer where ever you are,and that things are improving for everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy,have a good day folks x
> 
> 
> 
> that is one thing at least- down here, the weather ought to be getting better- but we have a low pressure system coming in- and some *..... is out there lighting fireworks....... Am cooking up some tripe- which we actually enjoy- will need to get some bread on, before too many more hours go by. The scammer now claims to be in Dubai. I have hardened my heart- checked with the police, the best thing is just to continue ignoring him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at first it seemed innocent enough- he is supposed to be with the UN in Afghanistan [I did not know that that is where the majority of scams are coming from at present] claims to be a doctor- supporting orphans here and there. Then he was in Spain [?] Liberia [?] Ghana [?] where he claims to have a gold mine, and the first request came for me to give him $5,000 US. which I naturally refused- but being me still felt a bit sorry for him- he had taken two months or so attempting to converse with me- but noticeably my questions are never answered. And he seems to forget exactly what he may have said. I stopped replying for a few days, then it became 'I am going to give you $2,700 US can I have your bank details- and I almost went along with the story- that he might be coming to NZ. then it became 'I want to give you my entire fortune and make you my wife, or at least I was supposed to tell the bank manager I was his wife- [by now I start contacting the police about it] and sole beneficiary. the sum of money was upped to $2.750.000 US. then reduced to $1,000,000, and I get another email tonight demanding that I contact him urgently in Dubai. And has the bank contacted me? The most recent previous email was 'I am coming to NZ for two weeks, and may stay with my family, if I like the country' when I read this the second time, I decided it sounded like he was saying I was his NZ family.
> I am not aware that many cultures accept women having two husbands at the same time- and I think Fale would become murderous if I told him what the man is saying to me- I am quite serious here- every one has cut off points, and Fale understandably is not keen on being 'two timed'.
> If the man is genuine- he must be delusional- claiming to have fallen in love with a photograph. My current opinion is that he must be scamming- but I thought I had got rid of him. Worse luck.
Click to expand...

Please have police tap your phone. You do not know this fellow's intentions. He may be a stalker. Change every thing or forward all calls to the fraud dept. of your local police. They may be investigating this fellow. He sounds delusional and may be dangerous. Marge.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Sq_Dancer said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> I did this set last year.
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the link to that pattern. http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/5114
Click to expand...

Did you use that yarn and those colors? If so, would you tell us what they are? The colors are just lovely and really do the Fan & Feather pattern justice.


----------



## darowil

birkdaleknitter said:


> I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.


Welcome- and drop in more often, we always enjoy new 'faces'


----------



## margewhaples

agnescr said:


> Well that's me organised for today...washing and Ironing done ,house is clean,lentil soup simmering on stove for tomorrow,stovies cooking for tonight's dinner,and pudding all ready to go in microwave....5 mins to prepare 7 mins to cook, my kind of thing
> 
> the pudding is
> Using a tea-cup
> 
> Microwave fruit pudding
> 
> half cup soft brown sugar
> 4ozs marge(NOT butter)
> half cup water
> 2 desert spoons black treacle(Molasses?)
> 8ozs sultanas
> 2 teaspoons cinnamon
> 1 cup SR flour(the one with the raising agent in it)
> 1 teaspoon bicarb
> 1 beaten egg
> 
> put all ingredients in a bowl mix well
> line a one and a half pint microwavable bowl with cling wrap, pour in mixture seal completely
> cook on high for approx 7 mins
> serve with custard sauce
> 
> fruits can be mixed eg :chopped apples, pears,plums so long as some sultanas are added to total weight
> golden syrup can be used instead of treacle
> and spices changed to whatever you like,mixed spice ,ginger, nutmeg etc


Can you post the custard sauce recipe as I haven't tried puddings.
I love them though and love having some in the frig. They are wonderful for my rebellious gi tract. Marge.


----------



## tuscanymoon

Good evening everyone. I've tried to keep up with the pages on this site almost impossible to do. I'll just jump in.

Today I started a scarf for a friend and after working on it for several hours and it was almost finished I decided it was too wide and not long enough so I ripped it all out and will begin again in the morning.

It's an extra bulky yarn and so it shouldn't take very long to get it completed. I should have paid more attention.

I made some corn chowder for dinner tonight. Tonight I will pop a pot roast into the slow cooker along with some onions and wake to that wonderful aroma in the morning.

Don't forget to reset your clocks this evening.


----------



## Marianne818

thewren said:


> I think Friday is beginning to arrive faster and faster for some reason. Halloween is over and thanksgiving is just over the horizon. Life moves on  I just wish it would slow down a little.
> 
> I dont know about you but our temperatures have been running below normal with the nights really cool  next week the weatherman says could drop into the midtwenties at night thats electric blanket weather for those of us who sleep alone. Hopefully it will warm up a little before the snow flies.
> 
> My knitting seems to have taken a back seat this week for some reason  I guess all the frogging dampened my spirit a little. However I am ready to get back into the frey again  want to try and finish the baby blanket  and start on my sleeveless cardigan again  think I will drop down two sizes this time. I have a couple of dishrags to finish  one being the one I frogged last week. I was rummaging through my stash and discovered a baby sweater I had forgotten about  need to sew up the sleeves and get it on its way to Arizona to baby Tess. Also I want to try the start pattern and the little sock pattern that was posted last week. Its always good to have wips. lol
> 
> In honor of the weather I think the following recipe is just what the weatherman ordered:
> 
> POTATO CHOWDER
> Serves one
> 1 medium Yukon gold potato
> Cooking spray
> ¼ cup chopped celery
> 2 tablespoon onion
> 1 piece cooked corn on the cob, kernels removed  where did the author of this recipe think we would find corn on the cob this time of year  I vote for green giant whole kernel corn.
> ¼ cup diced red bell pepper
> 1 oz diced Canadian style bacon
> ½ cup fat free milk\
> Salt and pepper to taste
> 	Pierce potato with fork several times and microwave on high until tender.
> 	Allow to cool  then peel and mash
> 	Spray saucepan and add celery, onion, corn, and red peppers  sauté over medium-high heat stirring frequently for five minutes.
> 	Stir bacon and milk  then add mashed potato and mix well.
> 	Add salt and pepper (and a little hot pepper if desired)
> 	Simmer ten minutes  do not allow to boil.
> 	The book says this is worth six points  a bit much for a bowl of soup Im thinking.
> NOTE:
> To serve four:
> Increase to 2 potatoes  1 cup celery  ½ cup onion  4 pieces corn on the cob  1 cup red bell pepper  4 oz bacon  2 cups fat free milk.
> 
> I would think you would want to drain the canned corn  and just estimate and go with what looks right. This is the kind of recipe where measuring is not that critical. I just thought it was a different take on potato soup  which is my all time favorite. If I was eating this I would have some minced raw onion to sprinkle on top  maybe even a dollop of real butter for flavor.
> 
> I am really glad to start a new knitting tea party  and allow last week to remain just that  last week  in the past. It always seems to take some time for emotions to even out after a disagreement. We have not heard from 5mmdpns since midweek and I for one am worried. There has been some discussion that she lost a cousin in the storm  I am hoping this is not the truth. I would be interested if anyone has heard from five if they would pm me and tell me. I am going to pm her and see if I can get her to return  she is a valuable asset to our group  who else knits socks like she does. She seems to be a wealth of knowledge which adds so much to the group as a whole. Maybe some of you would like to do the say  I invite you to do so. And let us also remember to watch our words  to temper our feelings  the author included.
> 
> Brutus and Luna went to school today  Luna had very cute bows in her hair. Brutus weighs in at 13 pounds and Luna eleven pounds. Brutus started out all black but is beginning to show a good bit of grey in his face much like his fathers. Several other of the black puppies are also sporting some shades of grey in their coats also. I think lexi is going to be home all weekend so will get her over here to take some pictures.
> 
> The ad goes into the Toledo Blade today and I have the feeling the sign will be up and going tomorrow as well. It would be nice to have them all gone by turkey day. We have several interested parties so maybe it will happen. They are going to make excellent pets.
> 
> Another weight watcher recipe  honestly  I would starve on what they allow for lunch or dinner. I think the points are awfully high on this salad  six points per serving (1-1/4 cups)  and I would need a serving bowl of it to feel like I had eaten  and it wouldnt stick to the ribs like a big mac and fries with vanilla shake would.
> 
> PASTA SALAD WITH BLUE CHEESE, WALNUTS AND ARUGULA (serves 4)
> 2 teaspoons chopped walnuts
> ½ teaspoon table salt
> 6 oz. uncooked bow tie pasta (farfel)
> 2 cups baby arugula leaves  stems removed
> 2 tablespoons minced fresh chives
> 1 cup grape tomatoes, halved
> 1 tablespoon white wine vinegar
> 1 tabespoon extra virgin olive oil
> ¼ teaspoon table salt
> ¼ teaspoon black pepper
> 3 tablespoons crumbled blue cheese
> 	Place walnuts in a small heavy bottomed skillet. Toast nuts over medium high heat until lightly browned  about one to two minutes  remove from skillet and set aside.
> 	Bring 3 qts water and ½ tsp of salt to a boil  stir in pasta and cook until tender.
> 	Remove 1 tablespoon pasta cooking water to use in dressing.
> 	Drain pasta and place in large bowl  immediately add arugula and toss well.
> 	Cover bowl with a lid or tight fitting plastic wrap  set aside until arugula is limp  about five minutes.
> 	Stir in chives and tomatoes
> 	In a cup stir together vinegar, oil, reserved 1 tablespoon of pasta cooking water. Remaining ¼ teaspoon of salt and pepper.
> 	Pour dressing over pasta salad and toss well  sprinkle with blue cheese.
> 	Yields about 1-1/4 cup per serving.
> Personally I would eat the whole thing myself. How does one follow weight watchers and not starve? Im not knocking in honest  Heidi lost weight on it so I know it works  I just think I would be hungry all the time. I would probably be chowing down on raw vegetable 24/7.
> 
> I tried the crushed pineapple/angelfood cake cupcakes today. They were really good  they dont rise very much or maybe I did them wrong. They didnt go above the liners like a normal cupcake usually does. But I would make them again if that says anything about the recipe.
> 
> Time for me to be quiet and allow the rest of you a chance to pour some tea and join in the conversation.


Yummy these sound delicious!!! Thanks Sam


----------



## margewhaples

oddball said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi y'all from Texas (south-central san antonio area) this is joe p. I have now to say Hi y'all boys and girls. Love to hear we have Jim a new guy around the table.
> 
> I have had so many family and friends in the mess on the East Coast. I almost flew out there to try to help but with Mother and her needs I have to be here for her. I love her dearly and she is my first priority big time.
> 
> I have not been at the table and hopefully you have not broke my plate. he he. I have missed y'all. It has not been an easy path for me lately but it (life) is settling in. I got our mail in ballots and we have voted and mailed them in. Mother has been in the hospital with breathing issues off and on and with a nubulizer now in her place it is better. Her provider has been with her off and on almost full time and of course I am in and out with her. Sunday I bring dinner, the dogs and we now have a conference call with all our family in Seattle and Idaho and it has been a boon to Mother and her feelings of separation from her grandchildren and great grandchildren.
> 
> Know that you were missed and I did not just walk into the dust. love, joe p
> 
> I forgot to tell you Sam, I copied your potato chowder receipt on my 3by5 card for my receipt box and I will try it when we have colder weather. We still are in 80 degree days here and 70 degrees or a little colder at night. So, soups are not for my household right now but will be. thanks for doing the tea party. joe p
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear from you Joe. You've obviously had a tough spell so glad things are looking better. You were missed.
Click to expand...

Joe: You can't know how relieved we are after the experience with Martin Keith. Your sudden disappearance sent up 4 alarms.
We don't need all the history if you are not able although we love to know what is happening with you, but a word to say your ok and will be back is greatly appreciated. Don't work too hard Joe.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Sq_Dancer said:


> Because we are genuine and we are wonderful. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do i love you so much for your concern and care? joe p
Click to expand...

And VERY humble!!!!!!!! tee hee


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :wink: AZ Sticks-- WOW! you have been really busy. Love the colors and the cowl and hat are a great idea!! I was surprised that your DH complimented on your project-since most husbands usually don't notice!! You Go Girl!! Sure wish I could get to knitting again. Right now it bothers my thumbs and arm to do simple hemming!!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening... just arrived at the TP and already at page 7,it is a cold damp morning here in Fife,I hope it is nicer where ever you are,and that things are improving for everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy,have a good day folks x
> 
> 
> 
> that is one thing at least- down here, the weather ought to be getting better- but we have a low pressure system coming in- and some *..... is out there lighting fireworks....... Am cooking up some tripe- which we actually enjoy- will need to get some bread on, before too many more hours go by. The scammer now claims to be in Dubai. I have hardened my heart- checked with the police, the best thing is just to continue ignoring him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, save a bowl for me, I love tripe! Do you do it with onions and milk and serve mashed potato with it? We can't get fresh tripe here any more, you can only buy ready cooked and it's not the same IMHO.
Click to expand...

That is my favourite recipe- but Fale likes it fried crispy with onions- I have to buy it in $50 quantities- I think it may normally go into dog food or something like that- but the butcher is very good and does it for me in 500g blister packs- it does come blanched- but not completely cooked.


----------



## carol's gifts

KateB said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birkdaleknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never visited the Tea Pary before but you all seem to have such fun so though I might join in and say 'Hi'.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Good morning Birkdaleknitter-WELCOME to KTP!! We have loads of laughter and great conversation. I have been away for a few months, but I am so happy to be back on and share with my KTP "family". We have many, many Australian friends here. I love to learn about new places and make new friends. Hope you enjoy us as much as we do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful photo, Carol!
Click to expand...

Thanks Kate B!!


----------



## darowil

handyandrea said:


> hello everyone, greetings from Wales. I often read first day of tea party, but don't get round to joining in. I loved the recipes this week, I belong to Slimming World, a bit like WW, and I have lost 50 lbs. Have to accept it is a long term commitment, stray too far from the plan and the pounds sneak back on. Part of the problem is I would rather keep busy knitting or crocheting than do more energetic things!My idea of excercise is a walk to the yarn shop!


I've made my exercise a walk to the coffee shop- with a coffee over a read and then return home.


----------



## Marianne818

settleg said:


> I had noticed that over the past 2 months in the evening my vision would become blurred. then today it was blurry all day and I had trouble focusing. I think she (dr) meant they were too small for surgery because she said my vision had not yet reached the criteria that would consitute surgery. I also thought that at 60 I certainly was not too young (I'm almost 60). Anyway, I will go back in 60 months for a recheck. IF my vision keeps getting blurry after the new lens for my right eye I will go to someone else for a second opinion for sure. I do thank you for your input; like you said...are doctors always right?
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Sam! I'm hungry already and now drooling for this cake. Maybe for thanksgiving???
> 
> Oh, thank you for the tip for fan and feather. This is my first fan and feather I will be completing. Attempted it before but kept messing up. (an afghan) Now doing a scarf and am quite satisfied so far. Found my camera so will try to post a picture later.
> 
> Mentioned at the end of the last TP (this afternoon) that was having blurry vision and had a dr. appointment at 4:30. Well in 6 months since my last vision check my right eye has changed AND I'm now developing cataracts. Dr said I was too young for cataract surgery as of now and will check me again in 6 months. Meanwhile order a new right lens only for my glasses. GOINFS=getting old is not for sissies. Oh well, just another day and it could have been something worse so I'm set to go full speed ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: Settleg--Not sure why your Dr would say you are to young for cataract surgery. I just turn 66 and had to have cataract surgery 12yrs ago. I also had blurred vision, went to Dr and he said I had fast growing cataracts, and I needed surgery right away. It was all of a sudden this started??? do Dr's always know best???
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Settleg, please get a second opinion, something is NOT right with this!


----------



## darowil

Pontuf said:


> Lurker, do you think Nana will bring back and post pictures of Dave and Tess, perhaps a picture of the 3 of them together? That would be so awesome! And maybe she can rangle Dave back into the group for a catch up chat.


Dave was always careful to avoid posting personnal photos- he didn't want to have his photo plastered out for the whole world to see. And that makes a great deal of sense- I rarely post photos of people and only if I know they post on open sites so that anyone can access them or if I have asked first.


----------



## carol's gifts

Edith M said:


> I have said it before but I will say it again. You people write so much faster than I can read. It has taken me all day to read 27 pages. Of course there were potty breaks and time out for meals and a short nap.
> 
> I have been lurking for a few weeks because I can't keep up but thought I would log in for a bit. We weathered the Franken Storm with just a bit of skirting at the end of our house coming down. It only took about half an hour to repair. We never lost power for more than a few minutes. Just enough to require resetting all the clocks. After the third time we decided to just put up with the blinking until the storm passed.


 :wink: Glad to hear you weathered the storm.Lots of snow in your part of the country.


----------



## margewhaples

Knitry said:


> Well, unlike birkdaleknitter I've actually lurked before a time or two -- but decided today to join in. I could probably do without all the delicious recipes (since the truly delicious ones are NEVER good for the waistline or hips), but I'll try to just skip by them. LOL.
> 
> My heart goes out to 5mm for her cousin's situation, and indeed everyone affected in the storm's path. It's been very sad to watch the coverage on TV.
> 
> And to settleg too re the loss of her beloved pet.
> 
> And others for their health challenges or those of their loved ones.
> 
> Now I'm thinking, having joined this Tea Party, that I ought to get started on the Tea Cozy I want to knit. I got it into my head to knit a tea cozy, but didn't have a tea pot, so went and bought one on ebay! I'll have to post a picture. It's a real cutie, I think. English, proper tea pot. But I'm not sure it isn't a little small. Hmmmm. I'll also have to try to find a link for my chosen tea cozy. Anybody else have a favorite tea cozy?


Fireball Dave before he left posted many cozys with lovely designs . Just click on his avatar they probably are there. MJW


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, I have missed some of this dialogue. what is this scammer doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening... just arrived at the TP and already at page 7,it is a cold damp morning here in Fife,I hope it is nicer where ever you are,and that things are improving for everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy,have a good day folks x
> 
> 
> 
> that is one thing at least- down here, the weather ought to be getting better- but we have a low pressure system coming in- and some *..... is out there lighting fireworks....... Am cooking up some tripe- which we actually enjoy- will need to get some bread on, before too many more hours go by. The scammer now claims to be in Dubai. I have hardened my heart- checked with the police, the best thing is just to continue ignoring him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at first it seemed innocent enough- he is supposed to be with the UN in Afghanistan [I did not know that that is where the majority of scams are coming from at present] claims to be a doctor- supporting orphans here and there. Then he was in Spain [?] Liberia [?] Ghana [?] where he claims to have a gold mine, and the first request came for me to give him $5,000 US. which I naturally refused- but being me still felt a bit sorry for him- he had taken two months or so attempting to converse with me- but noticeably my questions are never answered. And he seems to forget exactly what he may have said. I stopped replying for a few days, then it became 'I am going to give you $2,700 US can I have your bank details- and I almost went along with the story- that he might be coming to NZ. then it became 'I want to give you my entire fortune and make you my wife, or at least I was supposed to tell the bank manager I was his wife- [by now I start contacting the police about it] and sole beneficiary. the sum of money was upped to $2.750.000 US. then reduced to $1,000,000, and I get another email tonight demanding that I contact him urgently in Dubai. And has the bank contacted me? The most recent previous email was 'I am coming to NZ for two weeks, and may stay with my family, if I like the country' when I read this the second time, I decided it sounded like he was saying I was his NZ family.
> I am not aware that many cultures accept women having two husbands at the same time- and I think Fale would become murderous if I told him what the man is saying to me- I am quite serious here- every one has cut off points, and Fale understandably is not keen on being 'two timed'.
> If the man is genuine- he must be delusional- claiming to have fallen in love with a photograph. My current opinion is that he must be scamming- but I thought I had got rid of him. Worse luck.
Click to expand...

Lurker you shouldn't even be talking to him when he rings, or answering any emails. Getting you to feel sorry for him is all apart of the scam. If he really was in desperate need he wouldn't be able to contact you so easily from so many different countries. How would he be getting from country to another?
You are right I don't think too many countries allow multiple husbands. I can't imagine wanting more than one anyway (and David says the same about multiple wives, one is enough he tells me).


----------



## iamsam

great projects az - especially the sack hat and the baby blanket - what pattern are you using on the blanket?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Well I am waiting for a round of applause please.... I finished my sack hat/cowl!!! and I think I may just keep it myself - I know that is not getting the Christmas knitting done ha ha!! but it turned out pretty cute- but it took a while with ww yarn and I don't know that I will do another. We'll have to see what I get accomplished in the next couple of months!! I am also going to post a picture of my wips... maybe it will encourage me to finish some of them too... The wips include a ribbed baby blanket that will take forever - but it's for my Gma's Chest so that's ok. the tiny pink circle is the start of a beanie for a baby girl not due until Feb so I can't wait on it!! I just started it the other day so I wouldn't forget to get it made. A granny dishcloth that needs the ends done, and twisty rolly earwarmer that needs the same, a crocheted lapghan that is a scrap ongoing project. The brown square in my "found and recycled" yarn bowl is going to be a bunny one day....and I will finish it!!! I will have to put up the pics and see what I forgot!! AZ


----------



## carol's gifts

Well I am finally going to say good night/ good morning everyone!!! Will be up early for church--so I better set my clock back now!! Good thoughts and wishes to you all.


----------



## iamsam

because we always have your back joe - and care deeply that you are okay at all times. we worry when we don't hear from you.

sam



Joe P said:


> why do i love you so much for your concern and care? joe p


----------



## Marianne818

Hello my friends, I am feeling better, still a bit weak, but slowly improving. Went for a wonderful ride today, (I always drive, but had to let the son do the driving :thumbdown: ) but the leaves were still in color in some places, we had a nice lunch, picnic style, I was allowed to walk to the picnic tables :lol: We stopped at a cool small sandwich shop that makes their own breads, homemade soups even homemade crackers. Was a wonderful day over all. Realized that we forgot to thaw anything for diner so just called in an order and had the kiddo go pick it up. 
I'm being sent to bed, it is rather late, but the young ones have been in and out all evening. I'll catch up reading tomorrow.. 
5mm.. hoping that all is okay with your cousin.. keeping you and yours in prayers..
Have a wonderful night/day whichever the time fits.. oh for those that have the time change don't forget to set BACK the clocks.. one of DS's friends was setting her's forward and we had to show her because she was determined she was right :roll: 
Hugs, Loves n Prayers.. stay safe my dear friends ;-)


----------



## iamsam

i never thought of using rye bread five - will buy a loaf next time i go shopping. i have always used toasted whole wheat when i made the pb and dill pickle. however you eat it thought -peanut butter is the best.

sam

sorry about the fibro - glad it is clearing up. i don't do the pain thing either.



5mmdpns said:


> Sorry to worry my Knitting Tea Party family. I do believe I had a total fibromyalgia meltdown episode. The pains in my muscles and joints were incredibly intense. god, I sure hurt. I would rather go through childbirth again (I did that once and that was enough.....BTW, did I mention I dont do the pain thing?) I am on my way out of this fibro flare-up.
> And that is great because the pair of socks on my dpns are both waiting for the heel flaps to be knitted. My mini schnauzer was interested in the yarn and the pokey needles but she really was not sure how to use them to finish the socks. *sigh* guess I will have to finish knitting them myself.
> On the bright side, I thought of you this morning Sam. I had a toasted pb on rye with my coffee! I ran out of dill pickles so I had to just go with the plain pb.


----------



## carol's gifts

Marianne818 said:


> Hello my friends, I am feeling better, still a bit weak, but slowly improving. Went for a wonderful ride today, (I always drive, but had to let the son do the driving :thumbdown: ) but the leaves were still in color in some places, we had a nice lunch, picnic style, I was allowed to walk to the picnic tables :lol: We stopped at a cool small sandwich shop that makes their own breads, homemade soups even homemade crackers. Was a wonderful day over all. Realized that we forgot to thaw anything for diner so just called in an order and had the kiddo go pick it up.
> I'm being sent to bed, it is rather late, but the young ones have been in and out all evening. I'll catch up reading tomorrow..
> 5mm.. hoping that all is okay with your cousin.. keeping you and yours in prayers..
> Have a wonderful night/day whichever the time fits.. oh for those that have the time change don't forget to set BACK the clocks.. one of DS's friends was setting her's forward and we had to show her because she was determined she was right :roll:
> Hugs, Loves n Prayers.. stay safe my dear friends ;-)


 :lol: :wink: Good night and sweet sleep !! Glad you were able to get out even for a short time.


----------



## iamsam

very glad you came through so well - now tonight you have to reset your clocks all over again.

sam



Edith M said:


> I have said it before but I will say it again. You people write so much faster than I can read. It has taken me all day to read 27 pages. Of course there were potty breaks and time out for meals and a short nap.
> 
> I have been lurking for a few weeks because I can't keep up but thought I would log in for a bit. We weathered the Franken Storm with just a bit of skirting at the end of our house coming down. It only took about half an hour to repair. We never lost power for more than a few minutes. Just enough to require resetting all the clocks. After the third time we decided to just put up with the blinking until the storm passed.


----------



## darowil

Puplover Happy Anniversary.
Hope the machine helsp your GS and he is soon back to normal. Young ones bounce back very quickly so he should be right as rain soon.


----------



## iamsam

tuscanymoon - i sympathize with you on frogging your scarf - i have one staring me in the face every time i go sit to knit - trying to decide if i like it or should i frog it - i really think i will frog it and knit a different pattern with bigger needles.

sam



tuscanymoon said:


> Good evening everyone. I've tried to keep up with the pages on this site almost impossible to do. I'll just jump in.
> 
> Today I started a scarf for a friend and after working on it for several hours and it was almost finished I decided it was too wide and not long enough so I ripped it all out and will begin again in the morning.
> 
> It's an extra bulky yarn and so it shouldn't take very long to get it completed. I should have paid more attention.
> 
> I made some corn chowder for dinner tonight. Tonight I will pop a pot roast into the slow cooker along with some onions and wake to that wonderful aroma in the morning.
> 
> Don't forget to reset your clocks this evening.


----------



## darowil

Gald to hear from you again Joe, we have all been worried about hoping you were OK. Last we harad ypu mother had just gone to the hospital and returned. Sounds like it was an ongoing issue, glad she seems to have settled down now for you.


----------



## bellestarr12

pammie1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought great northern beans were like big butter beans.
> 
> sam
> 
> I thought they were smaller white beans. I will admit that I don't have a huge knowledge of beans!
> 
> 
> 
> They are larger than navy beans but quite a bit smaller than limas, kinda like white pinto beans in size and shape.
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

settleg said:


> Did google difference between the beans and here is what I found "are smaller than cannellinis and and suitable for any number of uses: salads, soups, stews, ragouts, purees. Their texture is slightly grainy, with a nutty, dense flavor. Popular in North America, Great Northerns look like white baby lima beans."
> 
> Hope this helps


Actually, I'd disagree with that - lima beans have that flattened look that navy beans don't have.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, I have missed some of this dialogue. what is this scammer doing?.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker you shouldn't even be talking to him when he rings, or answering any emails. Getting you to feel sorry for him is all apart of the scam. If he really was in desperate need he wouldn't be able to contact you so easily from so many different countries. How would he be getting from country to another?
> You are right I don't think too many countries allow multiple husbands. I can't imagine wanting more than one anyway (and David says the same about multiple wives, one is enough he tells me).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I am too open- and also did not realise that Afghanistan is scam capital at the moment- today has gone by so far with nothing more coming in. Certainly the one husband I have is quite as much as I want. I think I thought it was something that happened to other people- and it took quite a long time before the hackles went up- anything else coming through is being blocked or ignored now.
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

thewren said:


> what are you winter temps like azsticks? if i live in arizona i want to be where it is warm enough for short sleeve shirts year around. the evenings could be slightly cooler.
> 
> sam
> 
> gun tottin' mama - gotta watch out for those rattlesnakes.
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Dancer - I'm glad your Sq Dance went so well last week and B was feeling better - hope your hands improve as the day progresses - Sandi/AZ Sticks - PS: Arizona doesn't change times.... silly state.... always trying to be the outlaw- I have friends that come to visit and they freak out when they see the folks wearing side arms in the grocery store... that's my AZ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My hands are still sore and my arms are achy. I think it is the weather and arthritis affecting them but they will get better. Thank you for your concerns. And yes,, we had a great time. Only upset by the fact that his van broke down when he went to drop me off so he had to stay here the night so he could deal with it all in daylight. He has now had it towed to his place and he is in the prosess of buying a newer car. He has found the car but needs to get his insurance together for it and then he will finally have a vehicle that is not breaking down every 5 minutes.
> Saskatchewan in Canada does not change times either. Yes, I would be taken aback a little with sidearms. We do not have the same gun laws that you have in the US. Hunters carry guns when going hunting but other than the police and a few exceptions,, you do not see handguns being carried around. I was in Arizona a few years ago. Never made it to southern Arizona. I saw the Grand Canyon and cried. It is so much more than photos can ever show you. It is amazing. I also drove across the Navajo Nation and stayed a night there. Pretty baron countryside there. I was engaged to a fellow from Utah so we saw a lot of Utah which is also amazingly beautiful and when we travelled across the Navajo Nation, we stopped at the Four Corners and had a photo taken there in all four states. Then went to Colorado to see the Mesa Verdi. What an amazing trip that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm in a valley and I'm at 3500 feet - highs of 100 in the summer and the occasional snow in the winter. We have very liberal gun laws - anyone who is over 18 and has not lost their guns rights to criminal activity can carry a gun - they changed the law further a couple of years ago from open carry to concealed carry - so I can keep my 38 S&W in my purse!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam, you made me chuckle - it was 82 today here in Tucson so I wore a long-sleeved but lightweight shirt and long pants. We moved here from the cool, damp far north coast of California and the weather shock far outweighed the culture shock (which was also significant, like the first time I saw someone packing a pistol in the supermarket, in a gunbelt just like an Old West gunslinger! I almost dived into the frozen food case!) That was 20 years ago.

But short sleeves year around? Not quite, and we do get a few freezes during the winter, some winters anyway. A couple of years ago lots of people lost lots of plants in the kind of freak weather that only comes around every 30 years ago - and once we ran into a snowstorm driving from Tucson to Phoenix for Easter dinner at our daughter's. But that was a real freak occurrence. I've kept a couple of heavy coats but rarely wear them here, only when we're up in the mountains or traveling somewhere else. However, I do wear hats, scarves, gloves, etc. - in fact, have worn hat and gloves and a sweatshirt to go walking before dawn the last few days - and I can hardly wait for it to cool off enough to stop wearing sandals and start wearing socks!


----------



## bellestarr12

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening... just arrived at the TP and already at page 7,it is a cold damp morning here in Fife,I hope it is nicer where ever you are,and that things are improving for everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy,have a good day folks x
> 
> 
> 
> that is one thing at least- down here, the weather ought to be getting better- but we have a low pressure system coming in- and some *..... is out there lighting fireworks....... Am cooking up some tripe- which we actually enjoy- will need to get some bread on, before too many more hours go by. The scammer now claims to be in Dubai. I have hardened my heart- checked with the police, the best thing is just to continue ignoring him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, save a bowl for me, I love tripe! Do you do it with onions and milk and serve mashed potato with it? We can't get fresh tripe here any more, you can only buy ready cooked and it's not the same IMHO.
Click to expand...

Tripe's very available here at Food City and El Super, two supermarkets that carry a wider range of Hispanic foods than some of the others. Menudo, a soup made with tripe that comes in two versions, red and white, is a time-honored Mexican hangover cure and is served in many restaurants for breakfast on Saturday and Sunday mornings.


----------



## bellestarr12

purl2diva said:


> I have to tell you about the fact that my little corner of the world is going to be " famous" on election day. The BBC W orld News Service is going to be here broadcasting from today until Tuesday.
> 
> They chose Racine because they wanted a smaller city, WI is a swing state ( though not as important as Ohio, Sam), Paul Ryan is our Congressional district representative, we have had the highest unemployment rate in the state.
> 
> The BBC World Service is on NPR in the US and I know those of you around the world can also pick it up. It will be fun to be in the limelight for a bit. (like all of you, I'll be glad when Wednesday comes!)
> 
> WI Joy


Very cool! I love BBC World Service and the 1/2 hour of BBC news we get on our local PBS station every evening during the work week :thumbup:


----------



## bellestarr12

2cats, so sorry the storm did so much damage, but I sure admire your attitude!

Marianne, glad you're getting better - don't get too impatient now and rush things!


----------



## Strawberry4u

Marianne818 said:


> So happy to hear you are feeling a little better to have your son as I call it taken out for an airing....LOL.
> 
> Joe so glad to see you on line.
> 
> I haven't went through all the postings as of yet.
> 
> We had the Suggies out to play and I noticed Di has a lump on her backside. She was a little constipated which is rare for Suggies. So I gave her prune juice the last couple days and that helped but now a lump so we have to take her to the Vet. I hope it's nothing serious. She's had such a hard life until we adopted her. But I'm sure she'll be alright. Think positive, right?
> 
> I better take my shower and get to bed. I hope to catch up on postings tomorrow but Wow sometimes there's so many pages it's overwhelming....LOL. Love to all.


----------



## iamsam

i think everyone is in bed so maybe i should be doing the same.

sam


----------



## iamsam

oh no bellestarr - flip flops forever

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are you winter temps like azsticks? if i live in arizona i want to be where it is warm enough for short sleeve shirts year around. the evenings could be slightly cooler.
> 
> sam
> 
> gun tottin' mama - gotta watch out for those rattlesnakes.
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Dancer - I'm glad your Sq Dance went so well last week and B was feeling better - hope your hands improve as the day progresses - Sandi/AZ Sticks - PS: Arizona doesn't change times.... silly state.... always trying to be the outlaw- I have friends that come to visit and they freak out when they see the folks wearing side arms in the grocery store... that's my AZ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My hands are still sore and my arms are achy. I think it is the weather and arthritis affecting them but they will get better. Thank you for your concerns. And yes,, we had a great time. Only upset by the fact that his van broke down when he went to drop me off so he had to stay here the night so he could deal with it all in daylight. He has now had it towed to his place and he is in the prosess of buying a newer car. He has found the car but needs to get his insurance together for it and then he will finally have a vehicle that is not breaking down every 5 minutes.
> Saskatchewan in Canada does not change times either. Yes, I would be taken aback a little with sidearms. We do not have the same gun laws that you have in the US. Hunters carry guns when going hunting but other than the police and a few exceptions,, you do not see handguns being carried around. I was in Arizona a few years ago. Never made it to southern Arizona. I saw the Grand Canyon and cried. It is so much more than photos can ever show you. It is amazing. I also drove across the Navajo Nation and stayed a night there. Pretty baron countryside there. I was engaged to a fellow from Utah so we saw a lot of Utah which is also amazingly beautiful and when we travelled across the Navajo Nation, we stopped at the Four Corners and had a photo taken there in all four states. Then went to Colorado to see the Mesa Verdi. What an amazing trip that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm in a valley and I'm at 3500 feet - highs of 100 in the summer and the occasional snow in the winter. We have very liberal gun laws - anyone who is over 18 and has not lost their guns rights to criminal activity can carry a gun - they changed the law further a couple of years ago from open carry to concealed carry - so I can keep my 38 S&W in my purse!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, you made me chuckle - it was 82 today here in Tucson so I wore a long-sleeved but lightweight shirt and long pants. We moved here from the cool, damp far north coast of California and the weather shock far outweighed the culture shock (which was also significant, like the first time I saw someone packing a pistol in the supermarket, in a gunbelt just like an Old West gunslinger! I almost dived into the frozen food case!) That was 20 years ago.
> 
> But short sleeves year around? Not quite, and we do get a few freezes during the winter, some winters anyway. A couple of years ago lots of people lost lots of plants in the kind of freak weather that only comes around every 30 years ago - and once we ran into a snowstorm driving from Tucson to Phoenix for Easter dinner at our daughter's. But that was a real freak occurrence. I've kept a couple of heavy coats but rarely wear them here, only when we're up in the mountains or traveling somewhere else. However, I do wear hats, scarves, gloves, etc. - in fact, have worn hat and gloves and a sweatshirt to go walking before dawn the last few days - and I can hardly wait for it to cool off enough to stop wearing sandals and start wearing socks!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

sending healing energy to di - hope everything turns out well at the vet.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to hear you are feeling a little better to have your son as I call it taken out for an airing....LOL.
> 
> Joe so glad to see you on line.
> 
> I haven't went through all the postings as of yet.
> 
> We had the Suggies out to play and I noticed Di has a lump on her backside. She was a little constipated which is rare for Suggies. So I gave her prune juice the last couple days and that helped but now a lump so we have to take her to the Vet. I hope it's nothing serious. She's had such a hard life until we adopted her. But I'm sure she'll be alright. Think positive, right?
> 
> I better take my shower and get to bed. I hope to catch up on postings tomorrow but Wow sometimes there's so many pages it's overwhelming....LOL. Love to all.
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

thewren said:


> oh no bellestarr - flip flops forever
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are you winter temps like azsticks? if i live in arizona i want to be where it is warm enough for short sleeve shirts year around. the evenings could be slightly cooler.
> 
> sam
> 
> gun tottin' mama - gotta watch out for those rattlesnakes.
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Dancer - I'm glad your Sq Dance went so well last week and B was feeling better - hope your hands improve as the day progresses - Sandi/AZ Sticks - PS: Arizona doesn't change times.... silly state.... always trying to be the outlaw- I have friends that come to visit and they freak out when they see the folks wearing side arms in the grocery store... that's my AZ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My hands are still sore and my arms are achy. I think it is the weather and arthritis affecting them but they will get better. Thank you for your concerns. And yes,, we had a great time. Only upset by the fact that his van broke down when he went to drop me off so he had to stay here the night so he could deal with it all in daylight. He has now had it towed to his place and he is in the prosess of buying a newer car. He has found the car but needs to get his insurance together for it and then he will finally have a vehicle that is not breaking down every 5 minutes.
> Saskatchewan in Canada does not change times either. Yes, I would be taken aback a little with sidearms. We do not have the same gun laws that you have in the US. Hunters carry guns when going hunting but other than the police and a few exceptions,, you do not see handguns being carried around. I was in Arizona a few years ago. Never made it to southern Arizona. I saw the Grand Canyon and cried. It is so much more than photos can ever show you. It is amazing. I also drove across the Navajo Nation and stayed a night there. Pretty baron countryside there. I was engaged to a fellow from Utah so we saw a lot of Utah which is also amazingly beautiful and when we travelled across the Navajo Nation, we stopped at the Four Corners and had a photo taken there in all four states. Then went to Colorado to see the Mesa Verdi. What an amazing trip that was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm in a valley and I'm at 3500 feet - highs of 100 in the summer and the occasional snow in the winter. We have very liberal gun laws - anyone who is over 18 and has not lost their guns rights to criminal activity can carry a gun - they changed the law further a couple of years ago from open carry to concealed carry - so I can keep my 38 S&W in my purse!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, you made me chuckle - it was 82 today here in Tucson so I wore a long-sleeved but lightweight shirt and long pants. We moved here from the cool, damp far north coast of California and the weather shock far outweighed the culture shock (which was also significant, like the first time I saw someone packing a pistol in the supermarket, in a gunbelt just like an Old West gunslinger! I almost dived into the frozen food case!) That was 20 years ago.
> 
> But short sleeves year around? Not quite, and we do get a few freezes during the winter, some winters anyway. A couple of years ago lots of people lost lots of plants in the kind of freak weather that only comes around every 30 years ago - and once we ran into a snowstorm driving from Tucson to Phoenix for Easter dinner at our daughter's. But that was a real freak occurrence. I've kept a couple of heavy coats but rarely wear them here, only when we're up in the mountains or traveling somewhere else. However, I do wear hats, scarves, gloves, etc. - in fact, have worn hat and gloves and a sweatshirt to go walking before dawn the last few days - and I can hardly wait for it to cool off enough to stop wearing sandals and start wearing socks!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

New Glarus isn't that far from where our son and family live - I'll have to check it out. Please send me PM of their B&B. In our younger years, we did the bike rides on the old railroad beds....was quite fun.



Pontuf said:


> I love Wisconsin. Such a beautiful state. Are you near New Glarus? We have a family friend who owns a B&B and a cheese shop there. Such a quaint pretty town.
> 
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you about the fact that my little corner of the world is going to be " famous" on election day. The BBC W orld News Service is going to be here broadcasting from today until Tuesday.
> 
> They chose Racine because they wanted a smaller city, WI is a swing state ( though not as important as Ohio, Sam), Paul Ryan is our Congressional district representative, we have had the highest unemployment rate in the state.
> 
> The BBC World Service is on NPR in the US and I know those of you around the world can also pick it up. It will be fun to be in the limelight for a bit. (like all of you, I'll be glad when Wednesday comes!)
> 
> WI Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

purl2diva said:


> Rookie Retiree,
> Count me in for a trip to Door County. It is one of my favorite places. Eleven of my high school friends and I have been meeting there every year
> for the past five years. It is one big pajama party with some shopping, hiking by the lake and eating thrown in.
> 
> WI Joy


Such fun...... What? No knitting? Rookie and I can fix that. I'm sure there is a yarn store ortwo since last I was there....


----------



## Dreamweaver

grandmatimestwo said:


> Thank you all for you sympathy for my losing my Jackson. It was truly a shock. He was only sick one time, and the vet was sure it was a urinary tract blockage. We brought him in, and she called a few hours later with the terrible news. He had a mass, the size of a kiwi, that could not be felt through his abdomen. After she realized it wasn't a urinary tract issue, she did some further tests and found the mass. Since he was already having digestive issues, and she felt he was uncomfortable, chemotherapy and/or steroids were not going to be effective. She felt the kindest thing would to be to put him to rest. Heartbreaking for me, but Jack is no longer suffering.


They take part of our hearts with them when they leave. So sorry about Jack. We had to make the same decision for our 19+ cat this summer. It is still so hard, as she was probably our last pet.... Today was Pet Day in our city and the farm that held trhe event is very near us. As I drove by and saw the adoption tents, I called DH and told him my car wanted to turn in.... but I was strong. When I *did* come home he asked where was the dog or cat? They are such a comfort, but I'm just getting my fur hugs from the grandpup and kitties and the neighborhood dogs for the time being.... The good memories help ease the pain ... but it takes time.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> New Glarus isn't that far from where our son and family live - I'll have to check it out. Please send me PM of their B&B. In our younger years, we did the bike rides on the old railroad beds....was quite fun.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Wisconsin. Such a beautiful state. Are you near New Glarus? We have a family friend who owns a B&B and a cheese shop there. Such a quaint pretty town.
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you about the fact that my little corner of the world is going to be " famous" on election day. The BBC W orld News Service is going to be here broadcasting from today until Tuesday.
> They chose Racine because they wanted a smaller city, WI is a swing state ( though not as important as Ohio, Sam), Paul Ryan is our Congressional district representative, we have had the highest unemployment rate in the state.
> The BBC World Service is on NPR in the US and I know those of you around the world can also pick it up. It will be fun to be in the limelight for a bit. (like all of you, I'll be glad when Wednesday comes!)
> WI Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I know New Glarus as well.... Small world....

My sister is in Lodi and brother in Greendale, but vary familiar with Racine..... WI always seems to have a stron political influence.... and Ohio.... Whew....I know I would have tosssed the phone, TV and radio out the window by now and no one would be ringing the doorbell either.... All the campaigning gets a bit much..... If you happen to be near cameras, be sure and wave a knitting needle at us so we will recognize you......


----------



## Dreamweaver

bellestarr12 said:


> ]Interestingly, there's no fat of any kind in the batter recipe except for the eggs. Otherwise it's much like a pancake batter. It will be fun to experiment with other fillings and maybe adding cinnamon, etc. to the batter. Traditionally (apparently) they're sprinkled with powdered sugar, but I think they'd be great with apple butter or apple chunks as the filling, sprinkled with cinnamon sugar :-D


LOVE Apple Butter. That would be a fantastic combo......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pontuf said:


> Here is m question: why are they posting all their stashes and yarns online with no intention to sell?


I think that a lot of people use this feature on Ravelry as a way to record and Keep track of their stash..... They can sit at computer, browse through and see what they have for a new project.... Just as they list their finished projects and the ones in line for knitting.... It is a simple record keeping for many....

Sometimes, a message to someone with the yarn you need with an inquiry about the yarn might lead to a purchase.. It never hurts to ask...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Southern Gal said:


> i am done with the june cleaver stuff today... bj went to work, i stayed up after he left ( i made sure he had a filling breakfast though, his coffee with a pb sandwich :lol: anyone who knows me knows i hate cooking (trying to do better) but i am not gonna cook in the mornings much at all. ( i do fix myself the egg white omlette most mornings, i would fix bj one also but he doesn't want one) today i got the laundry done, got moms done up and stuff to take to her and sister when bj gets in. i have a roast in the crock pot for tomorrow. i cleaned out the cat box and need to dust, don't think its gonna happen though. i did some tai chi today with my dvd. i just can't get myself coordinated though. so now i have had my shower and i am gonna set down and watch some movies i have recorded and knit. everyone have a blessed day :thumbup:


And here I was going to send you a nice apron so you could look the part......

I took a Tai Chi class and enjoyed it, but I do better with yoga... I can't seem to get a smooth rythmn going with the other. I'm sure more practice would have helped, but the class was too early in the morning for this gal..... I do have the instructor's video,,, but my yoga is great and DH bought me a dance one for the Wii. That will definitety be for when no one is around!!!


----------



## agnescr

5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the pattern for the sack hat/cowl here -
> http://www.knitculture.com/our-blog/sack-hatcowl/ or on ravelry by searching the name - mine took just under 200 yards of worsted weight red heart soft in jeweltones - this may be a discontinued color because I have had it in my stash forever. I went straight by the pattern except I used a knitting nancy for my cord because I don't know how to make an I-cord with DPNS - Don't tell 5mm!!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that!!!! tsk tsk tsk, I shall have to find you an idiot cord video now!
> I still have that first long i-cord I made with my knitting nancy. I had a red wooden knitting nancy.
> This video shows a three stitch i-cord. You can make them with any number of stitches, usually around 5. I have made them with 7 stitches. Some knitted hats are finished off with a looped i-cord knitted at the crown of the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the video I used to learn i-cord so easy to follow :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

grandmatimestwo said:


> Good morning from gray, chilly New Hampshire. We've had our power back now for a few days, and feel dreadful for those still without.
> The potato chowder sounds wonderful and warm! Maybe dinner tonight.
> The puppies sound delightful! I'd love a puppy, but DH says absolutely not! I know he's right, because we both still work full time. I'm still reeling from losing my 9 year old kitty last week to colon cancer. Missing him so much.
> I have to agree that having WIP around is a wonderful thing! Always something to catch your interest! Have a good weekend everyone!


We lost our 19+ year old cat this summer. I still think I'm going to trip over her when I come down the stairs from the studio. She was dark and loved to lay on the step about 2 from the top..... and I just *[knew* she would cause a fall one day. I miss her so..... Hope that your pain will be eased with all the good memories..


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry, can you explain 'Great Northern Beans' I have never heard of them!


A white bean.... also sometimes called a navy bean.

As to that scammer.... we would all do well to remember what our parents taught us.... "Don't talk to strangers"

I don't give money to *anyone* even if i *do* know them.... That is the best way to ruin a relationship...


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stop answering the phone. I really don't want to hear another bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you Dreamweaver....I'm thinking earplugs.... but I'm so glad for the nice evening with your Mom.... here's hoping for more of those than not! Sandi/AZ Sticks
Click to expand...

Scarlett had a fairly good line in *Gone With the Wind'/i] "I'll worry about that tomorrow" or something similar... Not bad attitude some days. I sure hope you get you "lost day" in PJ's soon.... It's good for what ails you..*


----------



## Dreamweaver

KatyNora said:


> Good grief! I went away from my desk yesterday afternoon, spent the evening playing cards with friends, and slept in this morning, all to find more than a dozen pages to read before I can catch up with you all.


I spent a good part of Friday with mom, ending with the football game. Today I spent a good part of it shopping for her flowers and planting them.... I left on page 7 and it was on 31 when I got to computer tonight......

I have to be up at a reason able hour tomorrow morning becausewe promised to take mom on a little road trip.... I had not been home 2 hourse when she called all upset and "tired" andcouldn't set her alarm or clocks.... so calmed her down and told her I would wake her in the morning in plent of time and would fix the clocks too. Hate that she gets so worked up and upset with herself when she can't remember how to do something..... I know it is because she refuses to accept it.....

Anyhow..... a good day.. Youngest GD made the club VB team that she wanted... Had a letter of intent within 1/2 hour of trying out. That makes a conflict with school BB team, but, when she told the coach she would not be able to be on BB tream due to conflict, the coach said she could come play whenever she could... Guess she knows a natural athlete when she sees one..... I see way too many sporting events in my life......

Hope to get some of *my * flowers planted tomorrow... but it is going to be a little chilly and we do have to take mom somewhere..... so maybe Monday?

I've only read up to page 18, but it is 2 or 3, depending on which clock I look at.... Guess it is time to back away from the computer... Hope to get caught up sometime.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Joe.... Glad you checked in.... sorry things are a little sticky right now. If it's not one thing, it's another.... Hope things settle a little but, with holidays coming, that isn't very likely.....


----------



## darowil

Knitry said:


> Well, unlike birkdaleknitter I've actually lurked before a time or two -- but decided today to join in. I could probably do without all the delicious recipes (since the truly delicious ones are NEVER good for the waistline or hips), but I'll try to just skip by them. LOL.
> 
> My heart goes out to 5mm for her cousin's situation, and indeed everyone affected in the storm's path. It's been very sad to watch the coverage on TV.
> 
> And to settleg too re the loss of her beloved pet.
> 
> And others for their health challenges or those of their loved ones.
> 
> Now I'm thinking, having joined this Tea Party, that I ought to get started on the Tea Cozy I want to knit. I got it into my head to knit a tea cozy, but didn't have a tea pot, so went and bought one on ebay! I'll have to post a picture. It's a real cutie, I think. English, proper tea pot. But I'm not sure it isn't a little small. Hmmmm. I'll also have to try to find a link for my chosen tea cozy. Anybody else have a favorite tea cozy?


Welcome knitry.
Depends on what you like in the way of tea cosies. But I knitted an English Cottage for my mother last Christmas (from Ravelry I seem to remember) and she loved it. It is one that goes over the whole teapot so the size isn't so important.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sq_Dancer said:


> I was engaged to a fellow from Utah so we saw a lot of Utah which is also amazingly beautiful and when we travelled across the Navajo Nation, we stopped at the Four Corners and had a photo taken there in all four states. Then went to Colorado to see the Mesa Verdi. What an amazing trip that was.


I have not yet been to Utah but my brother is in love with it. However, he has purchased land in Durango. We had land in the Four Corners, Pagosa Springs, CO. That was to be my dream home, but life has a way of happening and here I am in Texas, yet...... Anyplace with 4 seasons and some mountains is perfection to me.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Carol - Love your picture... Trees and snow, two of my favorites. When I was in IL, the drive I took to the store was heavily wooded and I will never forget going through after an ice storm. It was like a crystal forest... Treacherous but fantastically gorgeous....


----------



## Dreamweaver

settleg said:


> Thank you Sandi/AZ...SaraLulu hasn't quite reach the point of euthenasia I don't think but be sure I won't let her suffer. Her mate passed away about this time last year. Right now she is sprawled on her bed snoozing. She is such a love; when you pet her she just licks and licks and licks at your hands thus she has the nickname Licky Licky Lulu..


If the vet says she is not in pain.... then I am sure she can adjust to her new situation and it sounds as if the other pup has taken on the role of helper. You'll know when it is too hard for her..... Enjoy her while you can.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> i ought to send it to you to see if you can untangle it. lol
> 
> sam


Believe it or not, I *like* that challenge. There are even a couple of groups on Ravelry that will do that for you.... it takes all kinds....


----------



## carol's gifts

Dreamweaver said:


> Carol - Love your picture... Trees and snow, two of my favorites. When I was in IL, the drive I took to the store was heavily wooded and I will never forget going through after an ice storm. It was like a crystal forest... Treacherous but fantastically gorgeous....


 :lol: :lol: Thanks Dreamweaver!! Congratulations to your GD on her athletic accomplishments. When my Gs was in school he had the same conflict with golf and hockey. Hockey won out, he had played alot of years. It was always fun and a thrill for Fred and I to go to his games. The last season Fred did not feel so good and the weather would be bad to chance driving out of town. I know what you are saying-once when we were in Germany there would be ice storms or even the sun shining on the trees would just glisten. I love nature and scenery. Everyone laughs at me taking pictures sometimes, but that's ok-I love looking at them on my computer.Live simple and love much of nature!!! woke up too early and couldn't sleep so I thought I would check out TP.


----------



## darowil

Well as promised here is last nights tea.

Vegie and Bacon Crustless Quiche 
Servings 12, WW pps 2, but we served four for 6pps or could do 6 serves at 4pps. And served with points free salad even at 6pps it is fine.

1 tsp oil
1 large zucchini (courgette), grated
1 large carrot, grated
1 small red onion, chopped
1 clove garlic crushed
bacon, thinly sliced (used the Weight Watchers 125 gm/4 1/2 ozs) (Can omit but it adds a nice flavour)
3/4 cup self raising flour (or add rasing agents to all purpose)
4 eggs, lightly beaten
1/3 cup skim milk
1/3 cup finely grated parmesan
2 tablespoons (8 teaspoons) dried parsley
seasonings to taste e.g. garlic salt, onion salt

Squeeze moisture from zucchini. Cook the bacon unitl lightly browned. Remove form the pan. Heat oil in the same pan and add the onion and garlic. Cook stirring until soft then add the zucchini and carrot. Cook for 1 minute or until heated through.
Mix flour, eggs and milk together in a large bowl until well combined. Add vegetable mixture, bacon, cheese, parsley and seasonings. Pour mixture into a greased flan pan or rectangular slice pan.
Cook uncovered in a moderate oven (180C, 375F )for about 40 minutes until set and brown.

And for a very easy rissotto style vegetarian dish.
Serves 4, 7WWpps.
Note that tablespoons here are 4 teaspoons not three so most of you may need to add a little more.
3 tblspn soy sauce
1 tblspn sweet chilli sauce
1 tbspn barbeque sauce
10g ultra light butter
2 tbspns honey
1/2 tspn crushed garlic
200g (7oz) arborio rice
1 red capsicum, chopped
1 zucchini (courgette), chopped
2 carrots, chopped
2 cups sliced mushrooms
2 cups boiling water (16 Fl oz- our cups are metric)
1 stock cube

Combine all ingredients into a large ovenproof casserole dish (I mixed the sauces etc with the water before adding to dish)Bake at 200C (400F) for 35 minutes until rice is tneder and has absorbed most of the liquid.

As we had used all the zucchini last night I added whole cherry tomatoes instead and that worked fine as well.


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> Because we are genuine and we are wonderful. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do i love you so much for your concern and care? joe p
Click to expand...

and humble of course!


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I am waiting for a round of applause please.... I finished my sack hat/cowl!!! and I think I may just keep it myself - I know that is not getting the Christmas knitting done ha ha!! but it turned out pretty cute- but it took a while with ww yarn and I don't know that I will do another. We'll have to see what I get accomplished in the next couple of months!! I am also going to post a picture of my wips... maybe it will encourage me to finish some of them too... The wips include a ribbed baby blanket that will take forever - but it's for my Gma's Chest so that's ok. the tiny pink circle is the start of a beanie for a baby girl not due until Feb so I can't wait on it!! I just started it the other day so I wouldn't forget to get it made. A granny dishcloth that needs the ends done, and twisty rolly earwarmer that needs the same, a crocheted lapghan that is a scrap ongoing project. The brown square in my "found and recycled" yarn bowl is going to be a bunny one day....and I will finish it!!! I will have to put up the pics and see what I forgot!! AZ


Its well worth boasting about too,


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> You can find the pattern for the sack hat/cowl here -
> http://www.knitculture.com/our-blog/sack-hatcowl/ or on ravelry by searching the name - mine took just under 200 yards of worsted weight red heart soft in jeweltones - this may be a discontinued color because I have had it in my stash forever. I went straight by the pattern except I used a knitting nancy for my cord because I don't know how to make an I-cord with DPNS - Don't tell 5mm!!!!! AZ


I cord is something I learned about on KP and I must admit to never having done it.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> As you know, I picked up my socks last night and did both heels. Today I have been knitting on the legs and it seems so slow. I know a lot of people talk about keeping socks on their needles at all time, and I will probably become one of them. However, for me it is not a quick knit. I felt like I knitted hours and maybe got an inch! I am doing 2 at a time, and that probably slows me down also. Just curious, do you think socks are a quick knit or just so much fun it doesn't matter?


Each sock takes me about 8 hours knitting, they are not a quick knit because they are usually a fine yarn and smaller needles than usual. But at (least with one at a time) you see progress and they are so portable, so adaptable, so easy to add your pattern to the leg and top of the foot. Look so stunning, and feel so great. Thats probably the main reasons why I love socks. And after you have done a few they are mindless knitting and you could well reach the point of not needing a pattern for the basic sock- what more would you want to take out with you?


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> For the really organized (or anal retentive--I'm not sure which) having their supply of yarn catalogued is their way of keeping track of projects and knowing whether they have the right yarn, etc. without having to pull the under the bed bins out to check (at least that's what I have to do).
> 
> [


But hunting through your yarn is so much more fun than looking at a computer screen- but then I buy a fair amount of yarn online so I supose it is not all that different.


----------



## melyn

the hat and scarf set is beautiful I love the feather and fan pattern 


Sq_Dancer said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I did this set last year.
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
Click to expand...


----------



## melyn

Setleg I think I have done the that on some wristlets I knitted my granddaughter, I'v posted a pic in the pictures section on here. I think I called it I'v branched out from dolls clothes, I think it looks nice done like that 


settleg said:


> That would be a nice effect Sam. I just copied the link for the pattern Dancer gave for her set. I wonder if you could do a repeat of fan and feather then ripple than fan and feather, then ripple and on and on. Is something like that do-able?
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> very nice settleg - love the color. i've always wanted to work a scarf width wise with feather and fan - you know - cast of say 190 sts and work until it is as wide as you want it - just thought it would make an interesting scarf.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> I've only read up to page 18, but it is 2 or 3, depending on which clock I look at.... Guess it is time to back away from the computer... Hope to get caught up sometime.


Go by 2 it sounds better (and if you are falling back it is right anyway).


----------



## darowil

At last I have reached the end. I have been trying to catch up for a number of hours and have finally managed it.
Now for a quick look at the rest of KP and off to bed.


----------



## melyn

wow thank you for the link I too didnt know how to knit 1 but do now, who would have believed it was so simple lol


5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the pattern for the sack hat/cowl here -
> http://www.knitculture.com/our-blog/sack-hatcowl/ or on ravelry by searching the name - mine took just under 200 yards of worsted weight red heart soft in jeweltones - this may be a discontinued color because I have had it in my stash forever. I went straight by the pattern except I used a knitting nancy for my cord because I don't know how to make an I-cord with DPNS - Don't tell 5mm!!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that!!!! tsk tsk tsk, I shall have to find you an idiot cord video now!
> I still have that first long i-cord I made with my knitting nancy. I had a red wooden knitting nancy.
> This video shows a three stitch i-cord. You can make them with any number of stitches, usually around 5. I have made them with 7 stitches. Some knitted hats are finished off with a looped i-cord knitted at the crown of the head.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, can you explain 'Great Northern Beans' I have never heard of them!
> 
> 
> 
> A white bean.... also sometimes called a navy bean.
> 
> As to that scammer.... we would all do well to remember what our parents taught us.... "Don't talk to strangers"
> 
> I don't give money to *anyone* even if i *do* know them.... That is the best way to ruin a relationship...
Click to expand...

Mind you Jynx, that could cut out the KTP, as well- it was the request for money that pulled me up short- just he kept trying. 
Navy bean, I understand- would often use them as a baked bean.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well as promised here is last nights tea.
> 
> Vegie and Bacon Crustless Quiche
> Servings 12, WW pps 2, but we served four for 6pps or could do 6 serves at 4pps. And served with points free salad even at 6pps it is fine.
> 
> 1 tsp oil
> 1 large zucchini (courgette), grated
> 1 large carrot, grated
> 1 small red onion, chopped
> 1 clove garlic crushed
> bacon, thinly sliced (used the Weight Watchers 125 gm/4 1/2 ozs) (Can omit but it adds a nice flavour)
> 3/4 cup self raising flour (or add rasing agents to all purpose)
> 4 eggs, lightly beaten
> 1/3 cup skim milk
> 1/3 cup finely grated parmesan
> 2 tablespoons (8 teaspoons) dried parsley
> seasonings to taste e.g. garlic salt, onion salt
> 
> Squeeze moisture from zucchini. Cook the bacon unitl lightly browned. Remove form the pan. Heat oil in the same pan and add the onion and garlic. Cook stirring until soft then add the zucchini and carrot. Cook for 1 minute or until heated through.
> Mix flour, eggs and milk together in a large bowl until well combined. Add vegetable mixture, bacon, cheese, parsley and seasonings. Pour mixture into a greased flan pan or rectangular slice pan.
> Cook uncovered in a moderate oven (180C, 375F )for about 40 minutes until set and brown.
> 
> And for a very easy rissotto style vegetarian dish.
> Serves 4, 7WWpps.
> Note that tablespoons here are 4 teaspoons not three so most of you may need to add a little more.
> 3 tblspn soy sauce
> 1 tblspn sweet chilli sauce
> 1 tbspn barbeque sauce
> 10g ultra light butter
> 2 tbspns honey
> 1/2 tspn crushed garlic
> 200g (7oz) arborio rice
> 1 red capsicum, chopped
> 1 zucchini (courgette), chopped
> 2 carrots, chopped
> 2 cups sliced mushrooms
> 2 cups boiling water (16 Fl oz- our cups are metric)
> 1 stock cube
> 
> Combine all ingredients into a large ovenproof casserole dish (I mixed the sauces etc with the water before adding to dish)Bake at 200C (400F) for 35 minutes until rice is tneder and has absorbed most of the liquid.
> 
> As we had used all the zucchini last night I added whole cherry tomatoes instead and that worked fine as well.


tut tut, darowil, VEGETABLES! thought you did not go there- or is it just salad?


----------



## MawMaw12

Knitry said:


> Well, unlike birkdaleknitter I've actually lurked before a time or two -- but decided today to join in. I could probably do without all the delicious recipes (since the truly delicious ones are NEVER good for the waistline or hips), but I'll try to just skip by them. LOL.
> 
> My heart goes out to 5mm for her cousin's situation, and indeed everyone affected in the storm's path. It's been very sad to watch the coverage on TV.
> 
> And to settleg too re the loss of her beloved pet.
> 
> And others for their health challenges or those of their loved ones.
> 
> Now I'm thinking, having joined this Tea Party, that I ought to get started on the Tea Cozy I want to knit. I got it into my head to knit a tea cozy, but didn't have a tea pot, so went and bought one on ebay! I'll have to post a picture. It's a real cutie, I think. English, proper tea pot. But I'm not sure it isn't a little small. Hmmmm. I'll also have to try to find a link for my chosen tea cozy. Anybody else have a favorite tea cozy?


Glad to have you join in. I love the idea of a tea cozy but I use a Keurig to make my tea as I need it. I really feel like I am missing out.


----------



## MawMaw12

pammie1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought great northern beans were like big butter beans.
> 
> sam
> 
> I thought they were smaller white beans. I will admit that I don't have a huge knowledge of beans!
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. They are small white, dried beans. At least that is the way we get them and must be soaked over night before cooking. Then cook with ham or bacon pieces for flavor.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

AZSticks absolutely love the colors of the cowl and sack hat. Others are very nice too. Never heard of a sack hat; that is so clever. Happy knitting!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks MarlarkMarge...that makes total sense now. I had both knees replaced at 49 which was very early but couldn't be delayed; was already in wheelchair. Not looking forward to the next time they are done.


margewhaples said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam I really think the dr miss spoke. She later said that according to the vision scale that determined at what stage you were a candidate for cataract surgery I had not reached. I think she meant by "too young" was that the cataracts were too young or not developed enough yet. Suppose to go back in 6 months but if the vision gets worse before the I will seek another opinion.
> 
> Glad you like the new avatar. So many had changed theirs I thought why not...was going to post a picture but couldn't get my computer camera to work...just as well...might have frightened folks and halloween has passed. LOL
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm certainly glad it was nothing worse - hoping the new lens does the trick.
> 
> sam
> 
> by the way - how old does one need to be to have cataract surgery?
> 
> 
> 
> They usually refer to cataracts as being ripe. They like to have a significant loss of visual field obscuring sight and interfering with function. The reason is that there are problems down the road sometimes several years after cateract surgery and a film develops which has to removed with laser surgery an as we get too old the surgery is more dangerous. So they like it to last long enough that we won't require further surgery. The same is true with joint replacements. After several years a 2nd surgery is often required and each surgery weakens the surrounding tissues that support the prosthesis. Marlark Marge.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MawMaw12

5mmdpns said:


> Sorry to worry my Knitting Tea Party family. I do believe I had a total fibromyalgia meltdown episode. The pains in my muscles and joints were incredibly intense. god, I sure hurt. I would rather go through childbirth again (I did that once and that was enough.....BTW, did I mention I dont do the pain thing?) I am on my way out of this fibro flare-up.
> And that is great because the pair of socks on my dpns are both waiting for the heel flaps to be knitted. My mini schnauzer was interested in the yarn and the pokey needles but she really was not sure how to use them to finish the socks. *sigh* guess I will have to finish knitting them myself.
> On the bright side, I thought of you this morning Sam. I had a toasted pb on rye with my coffee! I ran out of dill pickles so I had to just go with the plain pb.


Sorry to hear you had such a rough time but I know what you mean. I was down and out too. In the bed. Doctor said Sandy caused it. Seems that fibro is worse with low pressure and Sandy's was the worse in a very long time. I am feeling better but still some pain. Glad you are better too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

5mm so sorry you've had a rough time with pain lately. Glad it is subsiding some now. Your voice is always missed when we don't hear from you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

FYI: I am changing my user name...look for Gweniepooh. Don't know how long it will take to be changed.


----------



## NanaCaren

I am making the chicken croquettes tonight for the household,mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, and tossed green salad for dinner. Y'all want to come on down???? We will make room at the table for y'all. do you remember the croquettes from Dave????

I have been interested in your posts but I hope I can keep up better, just be understanding. thanks, joe p[/quote]

I remember them they are so. They are good, I make them for the grandsons and teens a lot. I usually have to make double for them.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh my goodness. What an experience to go through and what a mess to clean up. Wish I could be there to help with some of it with you. I will have a look at your photos in a little while. I just am getting online for this morning and will catch up and then go see them. Many Hugs coming your way.



2CatsinNJ said:


> Sq_Dancer,
> 
> We had 4' of water in the house. It's all covered in sand/mud, everything is drenched & destroyed on the 1st floor.All the furniture/appliances either moved around or was overturned at the force/depth of the water. Upstairs smells bad too, is very damp with rusty nail heads beginning to appear...maybe micro-seepage in the roof.Deck is dislodged from concrete footings on the waterfrnt side, but still attached to the house, up at 30-45* angle, steps high & nearly out of the ground. If you go to the "East Coast Friends" thread, I posted a couple of photos there with a few comments.But yes, no one can take away your memories & we will be replacing "objects"... we're very fortunate, as I have said many times.


----------



## Gweniepooh

NanaCaren I've heard of salmon croquettes are chicken croquettes made pretty much the same way? Sounds good what time should I arrived? LOL


NanaCaren said:


> I am making the chicken croquettes tonight for the household,mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, and tossed green salad for dinner. Y'all want to come on down???? We will make room at the table for y'all. do you remember the croquettes from Dave????
> 
> I have been interested in your posts but I hope I can keep up better, just be understanding. thanks, joe p


I remember them they are so. They are good, I make them for the grandsons and teens a lot. I usually have to make double for them.[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Good Morning, One and All. I am just getting online and will go catch up on what has happened since I logged off last night. My arms and hands feel much better this morning and I had a wonderful sleep. I have already heard from B this morning and he is doing much better also. He is feeling well enough to start cleaning and tidying up his suite so that is a good thing. So now I am off to catch up and will chat in a little while.


----------



## NanaCaren

settleg said:


> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.


Looks good so far and love the color.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> Hello my friends, I am feeling better, still a bit weak, but slowly improving. Went for a wonderful ride today, (I always drive, but had to let the son do the driving :thumbdown: ) but the leaves were still in color in some places, we had a nice lunch, picnic style, I was allowed to walk to the picnic tables :lol: We stopped at a cool small sandwich shop that makes their own breads, homemade soups even homemade crackers. Was a wonderful day over all. Realized that we forgot to thaw anything for diner so just called in an order and had the kiddo go pick it up.
> I'm being sent to bed, it is rather late, but the young ones have been in and out all evening. I'll catch up reading tomorrow..
> 5mm.. hoping that all is okay with your cousin.. keeping you and yours in prayers..
> Have a wonderful night/day whichever the time fits.. oh for those that have the time change don't forget to set BACK the clocks.. one of DS's friends was setting her's forward and we had to show her because she was determined she was right :roll:
> Hugs, Loves n Prayers.. stay safe my dear friends ;-)


There's an old saying that will help her I hope. It sure helped me:

Spring forward
Fall back


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Joe is back, Marge.



margewhaples said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, do you think Nana will bring back and post pictures of Dave and Tess, perhaps a picture of the 3 of them together? That would be so awesome! And maybe she can rangle Dave back into the group for a catch up chat.
> 
> 
> 
> We all would welcome any input from or about Dave as he was and is well loved here. Joe is also missing. He has posted but not for quite awhile an we are all worried that he is ill or pre-occupied with Mom. Dave please come back as often as is possible. We understand that life happens. Marlark Marge.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks DReamweaver! This does make sense!

=Dreamweaver]


Pontuf said:


> Here is m question: why are they posting all their stashes and yarns online with no intention to sell?


I think that a lot of people use this feature on Ravelry as a way to record and Keep track of their stash..... They can sit at computer, browse through and see what they have for a new project.... Just as they list their finished projects and the ones in line for knitting.... It is a simple record keeping for many....

Sometimes, a message to someone with the yarn you need with an inquiry about the yarn might lead to a purchase.. It never hurts to ask...[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> Oh my goodness. What an experience to go through and what a mess to clean up. Wish I could be there to help with some of it with you. I will have a look at your photos in a little while. I just am getting online for this morning and will catch up and then go see them. Many Hugs coming your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer,
> 
> We had 4' of water in the house. It's all covered in sand/mud, everything is drenched & destroyed on the 1st floor.All the furniture/appliances either moved around or was overturned at the force/depth of the water. Upstairs smells bad too, is very damp with rusty nail heads beginning to appear...maybe micro-seepage in the roof.Deck is dislodged from concrete footings on the waterfrnt side, but still attached to the house, up at 30-45* angle, steps high & nearly out of the ground. If you go to the "East Coast Friends" thread, I posted a couple of photos there with a few comments.But yes, no one can take away your memories & we will be replacing "objects"... we're very fortunate, as I have said many times.
Click to expand...

2CatsinNJ....So sorry to hear about the damage to your home from H. Sandy. You attitude is inspiring. You show the strength we can find inside when we need it. Will be thinking of you. Would you be willing to post the photos here or give us the link? I haven't even read all the posts here. Woke up with the worst sore throat and bit of fever and yesterday migraine, so my eyes just couldn't face looking through 10 more pages if I had the right thread. There were several East Coast threads. Dh will be back on the computer soon so I have limited time too.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good so far and love the color.
Click to expand...

So great you are keeping in touch. How is Dave??? Well, need I even ask since you were gone from early morning till late. Best wishes to him and Tessa. Please let her know how we care about her and hope she will soon heal from this botched surgery. Sounds like a long road though.


----------



## NanaCaren

I'm much better now & looking forward to travelling up to see Dave & Caren in London. i can't drive so Julian will take me. I can't put any weight on my foot until Monday, then I have to be very careful for a few days so it seems I'm going to see them while sitting in a wheelchair. Don't know about photos!! What I'm sure of is that Dave will not want any photos put on here. He has his reasons & there is no way I would not respect his wishes. You can have as many of me as you want, but I know it wouldn't be the same.

I feel the same way Tessa and would not post any photos of Dave. I am looking forward to meeting you too. We had a lot of fun yesterday, got to go to a Bonfire celebration last night. Was amazing to see. I don't think I have had this much fun without children in along time.

http://www.edenbridgebonfire.co.uk/index.php/our-guys

Doris, if you get a chance to go to Bonfire, it is so much fun. I am sorry you didn't get a chance to go. Dave says to say hi.


----------



## Lurker 2

settleg said:


> Thanks MarlarkMarge...that makes total sense now. I had both knees replaced at 49 which was very early but couldn't be delayed; was already in wheelchair. Not looking forward to the next time they are done.
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam I really think the dr miss spoke. She later said that according to the vision scale that determined at what stage you were a candidate for cataract surgery I had not reached. I think she meant by "too young" was that the cataracts were too young or not developed enough yet. Suppose to go back in 6 months but if the vision gets worse before the I will seek another opinion.
> 
> Glad you like the new avatar. So many had changed theirs I thought why not...was going to post a picture but couldn't get my computer camera to work...just as well...might have frightened folks and halloween has passed. LOL
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm certainly glad it was nothing worse - hoping the new lens does the trick.
> 
> sam
> 
> by the way - how old does one need to be to have cataract surgery?
> 
> 
> 
> They usually refer to cataracts as being ripe. They like to have a significant loss of visual field obscuring sight and interfering with function. The reason is that there are problems down the road sometimes several years after cateract surgery and a film develops which has to removed with laser surgery an as we get too old the surgery is more dangerous. So they like it to last long enough that we won't require further surgery. The same is true with joint replacements. After several years a 2nd surgery is often required and each surgery weakens the surrounding tissues that support the prosthesis. Marlark Marge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you learn to look for the name I find- although it does help when you can remember the colour of the current avatar, when hunting for something! I am tempted to post a photo of the waning moon I just took- it is very dark so if I think it is not worth it I will delete it,
> I have just had a Pm from a very happy NanaCaren, London is even more than she had hoped!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I did use simliar colours and not sure on the type. I will see if I have some left in my stash and get back to you on it. But it would be worsted weight.



81brighteyes said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did this set last year.
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the link to that pattern. http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/5114
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you use that yarn and those colors? If so, would you tell us what they are? The colors are just lovely and really do the Fan & Feather pattern justice.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

settleg said:


> FYI: I am changing my user name...look for Gweniepooh. Don't know how long it will take to be changed.


thank you for that notice- would have been a bit stumped by losing a friend!

took a couple of days for mine to change, but that keeps the links to everything you have posted.


----------



## Pontuf

sounds like a good idea now! thanks



RookieRetiree said:


> For the really organized (or anal retentive--I'm not sure which) having their supply of yarn catalogued is their way of keeping track of projects and knowing whether they have the right yarn, etc. without having to pull the under the bed bins out to check (at least that's what I have to do).
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Bellestarr there are so many of them listing their yarns!That is so much time and work. It's gotta be more than bragging. I'm just not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Bellestarr they look delicious! I'm going to put that pan on my Xmas wish list!
> 
> I love this Knitting Tea Party! Whenever I have a knit question I come here first because you are all a wealth of information. Also no need to open a new chat elsewhere.
> 
> Ok here is my question: it may be a stupid or obvious one but I'm not afraid to ask here. I am in need of some discontinued yarn and I posted it under the for sale/ need category. Some ladies pm'ed me and said that many people had the yarns on Ravelry. When I went to Ravelry many people had the yarns but none for sale. They have all posted their stashes on Ravlry.
> 
> Here is m question: why are they posting all their stashes and yarns online with no intention to sell?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question - maybe they're just showing off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :-D   :-D  :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## handyandrea

Lurker 2 , if you ever make it to UK again, I do hope you manage to visit S Wales, we're a small country too,you know! If you like castles,Cardiff has a remarkable one, built on Roman foundations , (you can still see some original stonework), but now famous for its Arts and Crafts style interior. I'm really hopeless at finding things on line, but I do recommend a search for Cardiff castle, also Castell Coch


----------



## Pontuf

Yes! Rookie ! Wave a BIG knitting needle like a #19 so we can see it!



Dreamweaver said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Glarus isn't that far from where our son and family live - I'll have to check it out. Please send me PM of their B&B. In our younger years, we did the bike rides on the old railroad beds....was quite fun.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Wisconsin. Such a beautiful state. Are you near New Glarus? We have a family friend who owns a B&B and a cheese shop there. Such a quaint pretty town.
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you about the fact that my little corner of the world is going to be " famous" on election day. The BBC W orld News Service is going to be here broadcasting from today until Tuesday.
> They chose Racine because they wanted a smaller city, WI is a swing state ( though not as important as Ohio, Sam), Paul Ryan is our Congressional district representative, we have had the highest unemployment rate in the state.
> The BBC World Service is on NPR in the US and I know those of you around the world can also pick it up. It will be fun to be in the limelight for a bit. (like all of you, I'll be glad when Wednesday comes!)
> WI Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know New Glarus as well.... Small world....
> 
> My sister is in Lodi and brother in Greendale, but vary familiar with Racine..... WI always seems to have a stron political influence.... and Ohio.... Whew....I know I would have tosssed the phone, TV and radio out the window by now and no one would be ringing the doorbell either.... All the campaigning gets a bit much..... If you happen to be near cameras, be sure and wave a knitting needle at us so we will recognize you......
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

We do that trip every year! Grand Canyon, Navajo Nation, Durango, Telluride, 4 Corners, Santa Fe , Phoenix. We just take a big loop!. It's a lovely road trip with lots of different ever changing scenery. Next year we will plan to stay overnite on the Navajo Nation. We have talked about doing this in the past . It takes a bit more planning but next time we will do it.!



Dreamweaver said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was engaged to a fellow from Utah so we saw a lot of Utah which is also amazingly beautiful and when we travelled across the Navajo Nation, we stopped at the Four Corners and had a photo taken there in all four states. Then went to Colorado to see the Mesa Verdi. What an amazing trip that was.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet been to Utah but my brother is in love with it. However, he has purchased land in Durango. We had land in the Four Corners, Pagosa Springs, CO. That was to be my dream home, but life has a way of happening and here I am in Texas, yet...... Anyplace with 4 seasons and some mountains is perfection to me.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

You will have to return to 4 Corners Sq Dancer! Seems a few years back they discovered that years ago they had made a miscalculation of the 4 Corners and it's off by a mile I think. They are moving the site to the right location.


----------



## Pup lover

So sorry for your loss, its never easy to lose our furry family members.



grandmatimestwo said:


> Thank you all for you sympathy for my losing my Jackson. It was truly a shock. He was only sick one time, and the vet was sure it was a urinary tract blockage. We brought him in, and she called a few hours later with the terrible news. He had a mass, the size of a kiwi, that could not be felt through his abdomen. After she realized it wasn't a urinary tract issue, she did some further tests and found the mass. Since he was already having digestive issues, and she felt he was uncomfortable, chemotherapy and/or steroids were not going to be effective. She felt the kindest thing would to be to put him to rest. Heartbreaking for me, but Jack is no longer suffering.


----------



## Pontuf

YOU'RE BACK!!!! XOXOXO
We missed you.



5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the pattern for the sack hat/cowl here -
> http://www.knitculture.com/our-blog/sack-hatcowl/ or on ravelry by searching the name - mine took just under 200 yards of worsted weight red heart soft in jeweltones - this may be a discontinued color because I have had it in my stash forever. I went straight by the pattern except I used a knitting nancy for my cord because I don't know how to make an I-cord with DPNS - Don't tell 5mm!!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that!!!! tsk tsk tsk, I shall have to find you an idiot cord video now!
> I still have that first long i-cord I made with my knitting nancy. I had a red wooden knitting nancy.
> This video shows a three stitch i-cord. You can make them with any number of stitches, usually around 5. I have made them with 7 stitches. Some knitted hats are finished off with a looped i-cord knitted at the crown of the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

Glad that family on East coast is okay except for the mess. Glad that you are okay and that mom is doing better. Must be the time of year for breathing issues. I have cousins in PA and NY. They all have power back finally and are okay thankfully. Prayers to everyone out there.



Joe P said:


> Hi y'all from Texas (south-central san antonio area) this is joe p. I have now to say Hi y'all boys and girls. Love to hear we have Jim a new guy around the table.
> 
> I have had so many family and friends in the mess on the East Coast. I almost flew out there to try to help but with Mother and her needs I have to be here for her. I love her dearly and she is my first priority big time.
> 
> I have not been at the table and hopefully you have not broke my plate. he he. I have missed y'all. It has not been an easy path for me lately but it (life) is settling in. I got our mail in ballots and we have voted and mailed them in. Mother has been in the hospital with breathing issues off and on and with a nubulizer now in her place it is better. Her provider has been with her off and on almost full time and of course I am in and out with her. Sunday I bring dinner, the dogs and we now have a conference call with all our family in Seattle and Idaho and it has been a boon to Mother and her feelings of separation from her grandchildren and great grandchildren.
> 
> Know that you were missed and I did not just walk into the dust. love, joe p
> 
> I forgot to tell you Sam, I copied your potato chowder receipt on my 3by5 card for my receipt box and I will try it when we have colder weather. We still are in 80 degree days here and 70 degrees or a little colder at night. So, soups are not for my household right now but will be. thanks for doing the tea party. joe p


----------



## Lurker 2

handyandrea said:


> Lurker 2 , if you ever make it to UK again, I do hope you manage to visit S Wales, we're a small country too,you know! If you like castles,Cardiff has a remarkable one, built on Roman foundations , (you can still see some original stonework), but now famous for its Arts and Crafts style interior. I'm really hopeless at finding things on line, but I do recommend a search for Cardiff castle, also Castell Coch


I would love to have the chance to visit again! But might have to win the lottery! Are you in Cardiff? I had a penfriend in the South somewhere, but we have lost contact. I found it very hard to write when my daughter died, some 18 years ago- she was our Mwyffanwy, my second daughter is Bronwen. Not deliberately both Welsh, but by then Bronwen was the only name we could agree on, and a week down the track I really felt the baby needed a name! My choice was Rachael or Rebecca, but for some reason he would not accept even a middle name.


----------



## Pup lover

thanks everyone for the anniversary wishes. We have been married 8 years together 19. We had a good day with a great meal and came home and spent time with family and friends. another (last for the year) birthday dinner today. Middle DS bday, have GS while he is working did not sleep well with him in bed with me. He got wheezy again around 4 a.m. tried to do a breathing treatment while he was sleeping, hahaha. Loud machine woke him up so we then lay in bed for an hour and a half before he fell back asleep. I slept for an hour then up too much to do since I did nothing yesterday. You all have been a chatty bunch 34 pages! Will try to catch up later! Prayers and Hugs to all!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> thanks everyone for the anniversary wishes. We have been married 8 years together 19. We had a good day with a great meal and came home and spent time with family and friends. another (last for the year) birthday dinner today. Middle DS bday, have GS while he is working did not sleep well with him in bed with me. He got wheezy again around 4 a.m. tried to do a breathing treatment while he was sleeping, hahaha. Loud machine woke him up so we then lay in bed for an hour and a half before he fell back asleep. I slept for an hour then up too much to do since I did nothing yesterday. You all have been a chatty bunch 34 pages! Will try to catch up later! Prayers and Hugs to all!


BTW have you noticed that the computer now cuts us in two, when we reach 100 pages, but they do give a link message, but it does make for an odd beginning, of the second KTP, that week.


----------



## bellestarr12

Pontuf said:


> We do that trip every year! Grand Canyon, Navajo Nation, Durango, Telluride, 4 Corners, Santa Fe , Phoenix. We just take a big loop!. It's a lovely road trip with lots of different ever changing scenery. Next year we will plan to stay overnite on the Navajo Nation. We have talked about doing this in the past . It takes a bit more planning but next time we will do it.!
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was engaged to a fellow from Utah so we saw a lot of Utah which is also amazingly beautiful and when we travelled across the Navajo Nation, we stopped at the Four Corners and had a photo taken there in all four states. Then went to Colorado to see the Mesa Verdi. What an amazing trip that was.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet been to Utah but my brother is in love with it. However, he has purchased land in Durango. We had land in the Four Corners, Pagosa Springs, CO. That was to be my dream home, but life has a way of happening and here I am in Texas, yet...... Anyplace with 4 seasons and some mountains is perfection to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Yes, isn't it beautiful up there in the 4 Corners area? I couldn't understand why my Navajo students wanted to go home every weekend (from Tucson, quite a long drive) until I'd spent some time up there.

We've stayed at the Navajo Nation Inn in Window Rock - lovely place, nice rooms, good food in the restaurant. Funny story: the first time we were there we were trying very hard to be vegetarian, and when we ordered breakfast the waitress (lovely young woman wearing traditional outfit) asked us if we wanted bacon, sausage, ham or whatever meat with the eggs. We said no thank you, no meat. She looked puzzled, turned, got halfway to the kitchen, came back. "Are you SURE you don't want meat with that?" It just didn't compute.

On another visit (spent a week with friends getting ready for a ceremony to celebrate their daughter's graduation from the UA), I learned how to cut up a sheep for the mutton stew for the feast afterwards! So much for being a vegetarian, at least on special occasions 

btw, if you haven't spent already done so, be sure to visit Canyon de Chelly at Chinle, just up the road from Window Rock. Absolutely incredible - the place and the stories that go with it.


----------



## Redkimba

pammie1234 said:


> As you know, I picked up my socks last night and did both heels. Today I have been knitting on the legs and it seems so slow. ... Just curious, do you think socks are a quick knit or just so much fun it doesn't matter?


I like knitting socks. I don't mind the time spent. I have days where I can speed-knit; other days, it takes a little longer.

**
Alright! Caught up again.

I remembered to set my alarm clock back last night. I wish that I could say that of the cat - he was very concerned when "mommy" was not up at the proper time. And, dude, he is LOUD! (dang that bombay blood of his...) I will talk to him later.

I need to fit in a walk today; since I need tomatoes for a recipe, I may walk down to the Indo-Pak grocers down at the corner. It's always interesting to be the only "white girl" in the store. >.<


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Sq_Dancer said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I did this set last year.
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
Click to expand...

That hat and scarf set is gorgeous! The colors are so beautiful together!


----------



## Joe P

Y'all have a great day I will be off to bring dinner to mother and have our telephone call with the family up in the Seattle area. I have not heard from my friends yet in the Sandy's path. humpf!!!!!!!!!!!! take care, joe p


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Pup lover said:


> So sorry for your loss, its never easy to lose our furry family members.
> 
> 
> 
> grandmatimestwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for you sympathy for my losing my Jackson. It was truly a shock. He was only sick one time, and the vet was sure it was a urinary tract blockage. We brought him in, and she called a few hours later with the terrible news. He had a mass, the size of a kiwi, that could not be felt through his abdomen. After she realized it wasn't a urinary tract issue, she did some further tests and found the mass. Since he was already having digestive issues, and she felt he was uncomfortable, chemotherapy and/or steroids were not going to be effective. She felt the kindest thing would to be to put him to rest. Heartbreaking for me, but Jack is no longer suffering.
Click to expand...

Thank you! He was my knitting buddy and I miss him dreadfully!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I loved Utah, especially in the south. The colours are so gorgeous. Terra Cotta. And so many beautiful land formations. And my favorite outdoor theater was in St. George. Oh my gosh. It blended in with the landscape, all in terra cotta. I saw Joseph and the Amazing Technicolour Dreamcoat and also The King and I. It was truly amazing.



Dreamweaver said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was engaged to a fellow from Utah so we saw a lot of Utah which is also amazingly beautiful and when we travelled across the Navajo Nation, we stopped at the Four Corners and had a photo taken there in all four states. Then went to Colorado to see the Mesa Verdi. What an amazing trip that was.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet been to Utah but my brother is in love with it. However, he has purchased land in Durango. We had land in the Four Corners, Pagosa Springs, CO. That was to be my dream home, but life has a way of happening and here I am in Texas, yet...... Anyplace with 4 seasons and some mountains is perfection to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh yes, darowil, that too of course. 



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are genuine and we are wonderful. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do i love you so much for your concern and care? joe p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and humble of course!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> Y'all have a great day I will be off to bring dinner to mother and have our telephone call with the family up in the Seattle area. I have not heard from my friends yet in the Sandy's path. humpf!!!!!!!!!!!! take care, joe p


thanks for 'checking in' Joe- with us having probably lost Martin Keith, it is a worry when we don't hear from people for a while.
Hope you enjoy your day! and that your friends are OK.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Got it Gweniepooh. Gee we are all changing. Hope it is all for the good. 



Gweniepooh said:


> FYI: I am changing my user name...look for Gweniepooh. Don't know how long it will take to be changed.


----------



## Pontuf

Great recommendations! Thanks so much!
We have not been to Canyon de Chille, and shame on us! we need to visit there while we can still hike. 
The Cameron Trading Post in Cameron has the Best fry bread I have ever had!



bellestarr12 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do that trip every year! Grand Canyon, Navajo Nation, Durango, Telluride, 4 Corners, Santa Fe , Phoenix. We just take a big loop!. It's a lovely road trip with lots of different ever changing scenery. Next year we will plan to stay overnite on the Navajo Nation. We have talked about doing this in the past . It takes a bit more planning but next time we will do it.!
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was engaged to a fellow from Utah so we saw a lot of Utah which is also amazingly beautiful and when we travelled across the Navajo Nation, we stopped at the Four Corners and had a photo taken there in all four states. Then went to Colorado to see the Mesa Verdi. What an amazing trip that was.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet been to Utah but my brother is in love with it. However, he has purchased land in Durango. We had land in the Four Corners, Pagosa Springs, CO. That was to be my dream home, but life has a way of happening and here I am in Texas, yet...... Anyplace with 4 seasons and some mountains is perfection to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, isn't it beautiful up there in the 4 Corners area? I couldn't understand why my Navajo students wanted to go home every weekend (from Tucson, quite a long drive) until I'd spent some time up there.
> 
> We've stayed at the Navajo Nation Inn in Window Rock - lovely place, nice rooms, good food in the restaurant. Funny story: the first time we were there we were trying very hard to be vegetarian, and when we ordered breakfast the waitress (lovely young woman wearing traditional outfit) asked us if we wanted bacon, sausage, ham or whatever meat with the eggs. We said no thank you, no meat. She looked puzzled, turned, got halfway to the kitchen, came back. "Are you SURE you don't want meat with that?" It just didn't compute.
> 
> On another visit (spent a week with friends getting ready for a ceremony to celebrate their daughter's graduation from the UA), I learned how to cut up a sheep for the mutton stew for the feast afterwards! So much for being a vegetarian, at least on special occasions
> 
> btw, if you haven't spent already done so, be sure to visit Canyon de Chelly at Chinle, just up the road from Window Rock. Absolutely incredible - the place and the stories that go with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Dreamweaver said:


> grandmatimestwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from gray, chilly New Hampshire. We've had our power back now for a few days, and feel dreadful for those still without.
> The potato chowder sounds wonderful and warm! Maybe dinner tonight.
> The puppies sound delightful! I'd love a puppy, but DH says absolutely not! I know he's right, because we both still work full time. I'm still reeling from losing my 9 year old kitty last week to colon cancer. Missing him so much.
> I have to agree that having WIP around is a wonderful thing! Always something to catch your interest! Have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> We lost our 19+ year old cat this summer. I still think I'm going to trip over her when I come down the stairs from the studio. She was dark and loved to lay on the step about 2 from the top..... and I just *[knew* she would cause a fall one day. I miss her so..... Hope that your pain will be eased with all the good memories..
Click to expand...

Why do those kitties like to sleep on the steps? My girl Sofie sits there all the time, and just as I'm about to step over her, she gets up and runs down the stairs! I'm sorry about your kitty. I think the more we love them, the more it hurts when they leave us.


----------



## Gweniepooh

User name change has been put in effect. Just thought after reading all the horrors of hacking & scamming it would be best not to have last name as part of user name. 

Wandered outside and low and behold I still have roses and hydrageas blooming. And, since I've found my camera I took a few pictures to give you and idea of my home.


----------



## Lurker 2

for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
Wool and book inherited from my Mum.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> User name change has been put in effect. Just thought after reading all the horrors of hacking & scamming it would be best not to have last name as part of user name.
> 
> Wandered outside and low and behold I still have roses and hydrageas blooming. And, since I've found my camera I took a few pictures to give you and idea of my home.


I always find it interesting to see other people's surroundings- the flowers look lovely!


----------



## Cashmeregma

handyandrea said:


> Lurker 2 , if you ever make it to UK again, I do hope you manage to visit S Wales, we're a small country too,you know! If you like castles,Cardiff has a remarkable one, built on Roman foundations , (you can still see some original stonework), but now famous for its Arts and Crafts style interior. I'm really hopeless at finding things on line, but I do recommend a search for Cardiff castle, also Castell Coch


I have ancestors from Wales. My father's grandfather's family. Someday........I hope also and of course I would time it for Lurker's visit.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.


Lurker2....I'm back on for a few minutes before I head back to bed. I think I am going to fight off this cold, but boy I felt hot and awful when I woke up early am. Just had to get back on and saw your rising moon and knitting. I am just so impressed and what special meaning with the yarn and knitting book from your mother. I love, love, love that. Just watched the Elizabeth Zimmerman video, another workshop and she and her daughter, Meg Swanson, were showing the different types of sweaters and I just loved this type. So subtle and yet so impressive. Gorgeous knitting. Guess, I'd better stop, but I just love it. Oh those darn moths. I have a cashmere scarf I knit for my dad and they got it too, but I'm so glad you kept it as it is so beautiful. Thank you for posting a photo of it. Now that makes me feel even better. There's a lot of history in that type of knitting. If the mood ever hits, I think you could get some matching thread and just darn those "darn" holes. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

I just learned from those videos I am watching that it is best not to cast off on the knit side. I never knew that. Of course one can always do what they want, but it curls more if you cast off on the knit side.

Also, when adding in a new color, it is often best to add it on the wrong side if you don't want the old color peeking through on the changing row. If you want it fine, but if not, add it on the wrong side.

With lace knitting, now I'm sure you all know this as KP members, if you need to add a new skein of yarn best to do the splicing methods where you break up the plies and and break half off the one ply and half off the other on the other skein and then twist the plies together. Please watch a You Tube video for this one if you aren't familiar with this as it is important to do this right. There are much more experienced knitters on here than me who can explain this better. This makes the join the same size as any of the other yarn and no ends to weave through, which show up in lace knitting. Oh yes, break the yarn where you are going to spin it together. It blends better than when cut.

Same applies when weaving in ends. If you split the plies and break them they will stay in the piece of knitting better. 

I'm sure others on here have some great tips. These are things I am just learning. Am having to watch the tapes many times over to remember things. LOL :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Good morning everyone! How did you all make out with getting an extra hour in bed? I must say that I appreciate more the fall back than the spring ahead! Just mild aches this morning so now after I drag for a couple of days, I should be back to my normal self! (haha, there is nothing normal about me, did that long ago and found it did not work out well.......)

On with another cuppa coffee! I do believe that I need to put up my winter bird feeder today. I am getting my winter birds back slowly. The pine grosbecks will soon be here. I have one that is hanging around and calling for his mates to come along! I always have one "early bird". 

After this post, I am off to toss my chicken legs/thighs into the roaster and put in some vegies around it. I am making the chicken dumpling soup in the oven today. I will make the dumplings in the last 15 minutes of the cooking time. I am just not sure if I am making cheddar cheese dumplings or just plain ones! Of course, I could make cranberry ones -- you substitute the liquid in the dumplings for cranberry juice. The dumplings are just the bisquick recipe found on the box.

I have decided that if I hear nothing about my cousin, then that is good news. If he were hurt or dead, I would have heard from my aunt and uncle, his parents. So no news is good news and I can live with that! Thank you for all your concerns about him. 

Joe, hoping your friends and family are well and safe. You are a darling to be so attentive to your mother and I hope you both find a little corner of peaceful bliss.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Hmmmm I will have to think of doing that. Maybe B would take a nice road trip with me.

The attached photos are of Mesa Verdi, 4 corners and Grand Canyon in 2003. The other photo is from internet but it is the Tuacahn Amphitheatre in St. George Utah. You cannot take photos of the theatre so this is all I could get. And then a photo of some of the land formations in southern Utah. It is just so gorgeous every inch you move there.



Pontuf said:


> You will have to return to 4 Corners Sq Dancer! Seems a few years back they discovered that years ago they had made a miscalculation of the 4 Corners and it's off by a mile I think. They are moving the site to the right location.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Love the photos. What a nice place to live....



Gweniepooh said:


> User name change has been put in effect. Just thought after reading all the horrors of hacking & scamming it would be best not to have last name as part of user name.
> 
> Wandered outside and low and behold I still have roses and hydrageas blooming. And, since I've found my camera I took a few pictures to give you and idea of my home.


----------



## Ask4j

Sorry I am way late in responding to this (I went to two fiber shows yesterday, yah!).

I have had to wear corrective lenses since I was six years old and my mother, I had her eyes, always stressed that going to an eye surgeon, ophthalmologist, is the smart thing to do because your eyes are the windows to your health. An eye surgeon can see far more things just dilating and peering into your eyes. Going for a second opinion immediately I would say is warranted. Not that your doctor is incorrect but I really dislike flippant answers from any professional--I feel they are putting me down thinking "you wouldn't understand". I want a full detailed report of just what they are finding! Blurring vision can be caused by many things, even medications or allergies. Be safe vision and your healthy life are very important. Here's a Wiki site that explains many things: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_surgery



Gweniepooh said:


> I had noticed that over the past 2 months in the evening my vision would become blurred. then today it was blurry all day and I had trouble focusing. I think she (dr) meant they were too small for surgery because she said my vision had not yet reached the criteria that would consitute surgery. I also thought that at 60 I certainly was not too young (I'm almost 60). Anyway, I will go back in 60 months for a recheck. IF my vision keeps getting blurry after the new lens for my right eye I will go to someone else for a second opinion for sure. I do thank you for your input; like you said...are doctors always right?
> 
> 
> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Sam! I'm hungry already and now drooling for this cake. Maybe for thanksgiving???
> 
> Oh, thank you for the tip for fan and feather. This is my first fan and feather I will be completing. Attempted it before but kept messing up. (an afghan) Now doing a scarf and am quite satisfied so far. Found my camera so will try to post a picture later.
> 
> Mentioned at the end of the last TP (this afternoon) that was having blurry vision and had a dr. appointment at 4:30. Well in 6 months since my last vision check my right eye has changed AND I'm now developing cataracts. Dr said I was too young for cataract surgery as of now and will check me again in 6 months. Meanwhile order a new right lens only for my glasses. GOINFS=getting old is not for sissies. Oh well, just another day and it could have been something worse so I'm set to go full speed ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to go here - right now - don't delay.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2012/11/02/spiced-pumpkin-layer-cake-with-creamy-cinnamon-whip-frosting-recipe-king-arthur-flour-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: Settleg--Not sure why your Dr would say you are to young for cataract surgery. I just turn 66 and had to have cataract surgery 12yrs ago. I also had blurred vision, went to Dr and he said I had fast growing cataracts, and I needed surgery right away. It was all of a sudden this started??? do Dr's always know best???
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Arggg! Left to knit for awhile and just really messed up so I'm busy frogging again. Oh well, I'll consider it good practice. Eyes blurring again so I'll also go put some drops in them. DH has gone for his Sunday morning walk about at one of the very large flea markets fairly close to us. It is fun for him and he rarely buys anything (thank goodness). He does always keep a look out for things I'd like such as yarn, needles, ets. I used to love going but the uneven ground at the market is very difficult for me to navigate so I've pretty much given it up for now. Well back to frogging; hopefully I wont have to go back too far. Will check in again later.


----------



## Silverowl

Dreamweaver said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Glarus isn't that far from where our son and family live - I'll have to check it out. Please send me PM of their B&B. In our younger years, we did the bike rides on the old railroad beds....was quite fun.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Wisconsin. Such a beautiful state. Are you near New Glarus? We have a family friend who owns a B&B and a cheese shop there. Such a quaint pretty town.
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you about the fact that my little corner of the world is going to be " famous" on election day. The BBC W orld News Service is going to be here broadcasting from today until Tuesday.
> They chose Racine because they wanted a smaller city, WI is a swing state ( though not as important as Ohio, Sam), Paul Ryan is our Congressional district representative, we have had the highest unemployment rate in the state.
> The BBC World Service is on NPR in the US and I know those of you around the world can also pick it up. It will be fun to be in the limelight for a bit. (like all of you, I'll be glad when Wednesday comes!)
> WI Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know New Glarus as well.... Small world....
> 
> My sister is in Lodi and brother in Greendale, but vary familiar with Racine..... WI always seems to have a stron political influence.... and Ohio.... Whew....I know I would have tosssed the phone, TV and radio out the window by now and no one would be ringing the doorbell either.... All the campaigning gets a bit much..... If you happen to be near cameras, be sure and wave a knitting needle at us so we will recognize you......
Click to expand...

I have to say it is not just the Americans that seem to be fed up with your election. Every news channel here that I turn on at the moment seems to be covering it down to all the to and froing through the various states.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ok, here is the info on the yarn I used. 
For the tam and scarf set, I used very similar to the photo. It was Red Heart Super Saver called Monet.

For the other set I posted, I also used Red Heart Super Saver and the colour I used was Cherrycola.



Sq_Dancer said:


> I did use simliar colours and not sure on the type. I will see if I have some left in my stash and get back to you on it. But it would be worsted weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to that pattern. http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/5114
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use that yarn and those colors? If so, would you tell us what they are? The colors are just lovely and really do the Fan & Feather pattern justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Square Dancer, this is Dave's recipe for Chicken Croquettas.

Ingredients :
1oz (30g) butter
1oz (30g) plain flour
5fl oz (140ml) milk
1 tbsp (15ml) olive oil
1 boneless chicken breast (approx. 4oz/115g)
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 egg, beaten
20z (55g) breadcrumbs
vegetable oil for frying

Method
Melt the butter in a small saucepan, add the flour and cook, stirring continuously for 2 minutes. Gradually beat in the milk to make a smooth, very thick sauce. Cover and remove from the heat.

Heat the oil in a frying pan and cook the chicken with the garlic for about 5 minutes, until the chicken is lightly browned and cooked through.

Transfer the contents of the pan into a food processor and blitz until finely chopped. Stir the chicken into the sauce, season well, then leave to cool completely.

Shape the mixture into 8 small sausages, dip in the beaten egg, then roll in the breadcrumbs. Chill in the refrigerator for at least 1 hour to firm up.

Deep fry the croquettas in vegetable oil for four minutes, until crisp and golden. Drain on kitchen paper.

Serve hot with lemon wedges and garnished with flatleaf parsley.

I haven't made these myself yet, but I know Joe P. loves them!


----------



## agnescr

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok, here is the info on the yarn I used.
> For the tam and scarf set, I used very similar to the photo. It was Red Heart Super Saver called Monet.
> 
> For the other set I posted, I also used Red Heart Super Saver and the colour I used was Cherrycola.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did use simliar colours and not sure on the type. I will see if I have some left in my stash and get back to you on it. But it would be worsted weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to that pattern. http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/5114
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use that yarn and those colors? If so, would you tell us what they are? The colors are just lovely and really do the Fan & Feather pattern justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will have to see what i can find in the UK to equal this
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverowl

handyandrea said:


> Lurker 2 , if you ever make it to UK again, I do hope you manage to visit S Wales, we're a small country too,you know! If you like castles,Cardiff has a remarkable one, built on Roman foundations , (you can still see some original stonework), but now famous for its Arts and Crafts style interior. I'm really hopeless at finding things on line, but I do recommend a search for Cardiff castle, also Castell Coch


Here you are this a link to Cardiff Castle http://www.cardiffcastle.com/

And also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castell_Coch


----------



## budasha

You've got my round of applause. What a busy lady! The cowl and sack hat look quite pretty. Good knitting.



AZ Sticks said:


> Well I am waiting for a round of applause please.... I finished my sack hat/cowl!!! and I think I may just keep it myself - I know that is not getting the Christmas knitting done ha ha!! but it turned out pretty cute- but it took a while with ww yarn and I don't know that I will do another. We'll have to see what I get accomplished in the next couple of months!! I am also going to post a picture of my wips... maybe it will encourage me to finish some of them too... The wips include a ribbed baby blanket that will take forever - but it's for my Gma's Chest so that's ok. the tiny pink circle is the start of a beanie for a baby girl not due until Feb so I can't wait on it!! I just started it the other day so I wouldn't forget to get it made. A granny dishcloth that needs the ends done, and twisty rolly earwarmer that needs the same, a crocheted lapghan that is a scrap ongoing project. The brown square in my "found and recycled" yarn bowl is going to be a bunny one day....and I will finish it!!! I will have to put up the pics and see what I forgot!! AZ


----------



## budasha

Are you referring to Fireball Dave? Miss seeing him on here. He always had such interesting stories to tell. I wonder if he'll come back and visit some time.



KateB said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, do you think Nana will bring back and post pictures of Dave and Tess, perhaps a picture of the 3 of them together? That would be so awesome! And maybe she can rangle Dave back into the group for a catch up chat.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt she would get Dave to agree to post a photo, he was always very keen to preserve his anonominity (is that the right word? You know what I mean! :lol: )
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

They sure sound good, Thank you. I have saved it and may just give them a try. Will have to get some chicken to make them. Thank you again.



KateB said:


> I haven't made these myself yet, but I know Joe P. loves them!


----------



## budasha

I've never been to Utah and it looks like I've missed a lot. Beautiful pictures.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Hmmmm I will have to think of doing that. Maybe B would take a nice road trip with me.
> 
> The attached photos are of Mesa Verdi, 4 corners and Grand Canyon in 2003. The other photo is from internet but it is the Tuacahn Amphitheatre in St. George Utah. You cannot take photos of the theatre so this is all I could get. And then a photo of some of the land formations in southern Utah. It is just so gorgeous every inch you move there.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to return to 4 Corners Sq Dancer! Seems a few years back they discovered that years ago they had made a miscalculation of the 4 Corners and it's off by a mile I think. They are moving the site to the right location.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you, budasha. I spent quite a bit of time there as I was engaged to a man there. Another amazing place in Northern Utah was Dinosaur monument and also the Great Salt Lake with the Island in the middle of it. Lots of buffalo on the island. Water was as warm as bath water. Very nice.



budasha said:


> I've never been to Utah and it looks like I've missed a lot. Beautiful pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I will have to think of doing that. Maybe B would take a nice road trip with me.
> 
> The attached photos are of Mesa Verdi, 4 corners and Grand Canyon in 2003. The other photo is from internet but it is the Tuacahn Amphitheatre in St. George Utah. You cannot take photos of the theatre so this is all I could get. And then a photo of some of the land formations in southern Utah. It is just so gorgeous every inch you move there.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to return to 4 Corners Sq Dancer! Seems a few years back they discovered that years ago they had made a miscalculation of the 4 Corners and it's off by a mile I think. They are moving the site to the right location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Going to go get my feet up and knit for a little while. Also saw that I had a John Candy movie so will go watch it also. Will check in later. ttyl.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> handyandrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 , if you ever make it to UK again, I do hope you manage to visit S Wales, we're a small country too,you know! If you like castles,Cardiff has a remarkable one, built on Roman foundations , (you can still see some original stonework), but now famous for its Arts and Crafts style interior. I'm really hopeless at finding things on line, but I do recommend a search for Cardiff castle, also Castell Coch
> 
> 
> 
> I have ancestors from Wales. My father's grandfather's family. Someday........I hope also and of course I would time it for Lurker's visit.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

what a brilliant idea!


----------



## iamsam

you know what wise benjamin franklan said - and i paraphrase - never be a borrower or a lender.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, can you explain 'Great Northern Beans' I have never heard of them!
> 
> 
> 
> A white bean.... also sometimes called a navy bean.
> 
> As to that scammer.... we would all do well to remember what our parents taught us.... "Don't talk to strangers"
> 
> I don't give money to *anyone* even if i *do* know them.... That is the best way to ruin a relationship...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

don't know if everyone got this or not - sam - in case any of you want to refer back to these knitting tea party.

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Knitting Tea Party 26 October '12" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-120149-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-122081-1.html

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "tea party 19 october '12" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118496-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-122079-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker2....I'm back on for a few minutes before I head back to bed. I think I am going to fight off this cold, but boy I felt hot and awful when I woke up early am. Just had to get back on and saw your rising moon and knitting. I am just so impressed and what special meaning with the yarn and knitting book from your mother. I love, love, love that. Just watched the Elizabeth Zimmerman video, another workshop and she and her daughter, Meg Swanson, were showing the different types of sweaters and I just loved this type. So subtle and yet so impressive. Gorgeous knitting. Guess, I'd better stop, but I just love it. Oh those darn moths. I have a cashmere scarf I knit for my dad and they got it too, but I'm so glad you kept it as it is so beautiful. Thank you for posting a photo of it. Now that makes me feel even better. There's a lot of history in that type of knitting. If the mood ever hits, I think you could get some matching thread and just darn those "darn" holes. :lol:
Click to expand...

thanks! embroidery thread could be the answer!


----------



## iamsam

where are these groups and how much do they charge?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i ought to send it to you to see if you can untangle it. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I *like* that challenge. There are even a couple of groups on Ravelry that will do that for you.... it takes all kinds....
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

beautiful picture carol - thanks for sharing.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol - Love your picture... Trees and snow, two of my favorites. When I was in IL, the drive I took to the store was heavily wooded and I will never forget going through after an ice storm. It was like a crystal forest... Treacherous but fantastically gorgeous....
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: Thanks Dreamweaver!! Congratulations to your GD on her athletic accomplishments. When my Gs was in school he had the same conflict with golf and hockey. Hockey won out, he had played alot of years. It was always fun and a thrill for Fred and I to go to his games. The last season Fred did not feel so good and the weather would be bad to chance driving out of town. I know what you are saying-once when we were in Germany there would be ice storms or even the sun shining on the trees would just glisten. I love nature and scenery. Everyone laughs at me taking pictures sometimes, but that's ok-I love looking at them on my computer.Live simple and love much of nature!!! woke up too early and couldn't sleep so I thought I would check out TP.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

thanks darowil - they both sound yummy.

sam



darowil said:


> Well as promised here is last nights tea.
> 
> Vegie and Bacon Crustless Quiche
> And for a very easy rissotto style vegetarian dish.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker2....I'm back on for a few minutes before I head back to bed. I think I am going to fight off this cold, but boy I felt hot and awful when I woke up early am. Just had to get back on and saw your rising moon and knitting. I am just so impressed and what special meaning with the yarn and knitting book from your mother. I love, love, love that. Just watched the Elizabeth Zimmerman video, another workshop and she and her daughter, Meg Swanson, were showing the different types of sweaters and I just loved this type. So subtle and yet so impressive. Gorgeous knitting. Guess, I'd better stop, but I just love it. Oh those darn moths. I have a cashmere scarf I knit for my dad and they got it too, but I'm so glad you kept it as it is so beautiful. Thank you for posting a photo of it. Now that makes me feel even better. There's a lot of history in that type of knitting. If the mood ever hits, I think you could get some matching thread and just darn those "darn" holes. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks! embroidery thread could be the answer!
Click to expand...

Oh yes!!!! Embroidery thread, even better :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Arggg! Left to knit for awhile and just really messed up so I'm busy frogging again. Oh well, I'll consider it good practice. Eyes blurring again so I'll also go put some drops in them. DH has gone for his Sunday morning walk about at one of the very large flea markets fairly close to us. It is fun for him and he rarely buys anything (thank goodness). He does always keep a look out for things I'd like such as yarn, needles, ets. I used to love going but the uneven ground at the market is very difficult for me to navigate so I've pretty much given it up for now. Well back to frogging; hopefully I wont have to go back too far. Will check in again later.


Gwenie, could you explain to me how you 'frog', I think it may be what I call 'unpicking' i.e., stitch by stitch, especially where you have yarn overs. Am I right in thinking a 'rip' is a total 'undo'- i.e., right back to a point you know is OK. or the beginning?!!! thank you!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> User name change has been put in effect. Just thought after reading all the horrors of hacking & scamming it would be best not to have last name as part of user name.
> 
> Wandered outside and low and behold I still have roses and hydrageas blooming. And, since I've found my camera I took a few pictures to give you and idea of my home.


Love your flowers. Oh, if only you could send some of that weather up here. It was snowing this morning. Didn't last though and nothing on the ground to show for all its blustering.


----------



## iamsam

i hope this is true darowil -- i am determined to finish my socks i have started - but five tiny needles i still find clumsy - i suppose if i would work on it more it would become easier.

sam



darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I picked up my socks last night and did both heels. Today I have been knitting on the legs and it seems so slow. I know a lot of people talk about keeping socks on their needles at all time, and I will probably become one of them. However, for me it is not a quick knit. I felt like I knitted hours and maybe got an inch! I am doing 2 at a time, and that probably slows me down also. Just curious, do you think socks are a quick knit or just so much fun it doesn't matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Each sock takes me about 8 hours knitting, they are not a quick knit because they are usually a fine yarn and smaller needles than usual. But at (least with one at a time) you see progress and they are so portable, so adaptable, so easy to add your pattern to the leg and top of the foot. Look so stunning, and feel so great. Thats probably the main reasons why I love socks. And after you have done a few they are mindless knitting and you could well reach the point of not needing a pattern for the basic sock- what more would you want to take out with you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> handyandrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 , if you ever make it to UK again, I do hope you manage to visit S Wales, we're a small country too,you know! If you like castles,Cardiff has a remarkable one, built on Roman foundations , (you can still see some original stonework), but now famous for its Arts and Crafts style interior. I'm really hopeless at finding things on line, but I do recommend a search for Cardiff castle, also Castell Coch
> 
> 
> 
> Here you are this a link to Cardiff Castle http://www.cardiffcastle.com/
> 
> And also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castell_Coch
Click to expand...

thank you Silverowl! I must keep a note of that for a quiet moment.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sam, I seriously believe it is a matter of persevering- dpn's are the only thing for gloves IMHO, NOT circulars, and also things like finger puppets.



thewren said:


> i hope this is true darowil -- i am determined to finish my socks i have started - but five tiny needles i still find clumsy - i suppose if i would work on it more it would become easier.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I picked up my socks last night and did both heels. Today I have been knitting on the legs and it seems so slow. I know a lot of people talk about keeping socks on their needles at all time, and I will probably become one of them. However, for me it is not a quick knit. I felt like I knitted hours and maybe got an inch! I am doing 2 at a time, and that probably slows me down also. Just curious, do you think socks are a quick knit or just so much fun it doesn't matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Each sock takes me about 8 hours knitting, they are not a quick knit because they are usually a fine yarn and smaller needles than usual. But at (least with one at a time) you see progress and they are so portable, so adaptable, so easy to add your pattern to the leg and top of the foot. Look so stunning, and feel so great. Thats probably the main reasons why I love socks. And after you have done a few they are mindless knitting and you could well reach the point of not needing a pattern for the basic sock- what more would you want to take out with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> don't know if everyone got this or not - sam - in case any of you want to refer back to these knitting tea party.
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "Knitting Tea Party 26 October '12" was split up because it reached high page count.
> Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.
> 
> You can find the old topic here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-120149-1.html
> 
> And the new topic is located here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-122081-1.html
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "tea party 19 october '12" was split up because it reached high page count.
> Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.
> 
> You can find the old topic here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118496-1.html
> 
> And the new topic is located here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-122079-1.html


you get it Sam because you posted the first post for each new KTP.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Square Dancer, this is Dave's recipe for Chicken Croquettas.
> 
> Ingredients :
> 1oz (30g) butter
> 1oz (30g) plain flour
> 5fl oz (140ml) milk
> 1 tbsp (15ml) olive oil
> 1 boneless chicken breast (approx. 4oz/115g)
> 1 clove garlic, finely chopped
> salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 1 egg, beaten
> 20z (55g) breadcrumbs
> vegetable oil for frying
> 
> Method
> Melt the butter in a small saucepan, add the flour and cook, stirring continuously for 2 minutes. Gradually beat in the milk to make a smooth, very thick sauce. Cover and remove from the heat.
> 
> Heat the oil in a frying pan and cook the chicken with the garlic for about 5 minutes, until the chicken is lightly browned and cooked through.
> 
> Transfer the contents of the pan into a food processor and blitz until finely chopped. Stir the chicken into the sauce, season well, then leave to cool completely.
> 
> Shape the mixture into 8 small sausages, dip in the beaten egg, then roll in the breadcrumbs. Chill in the refrigerator for at least 1 hour to firm up.
> 
> Deep fry the croquettas in vegetable oil for four minutes, until crisp and golden. Drain on kitchen paper.
> 
> Serve hot with lemon wedges and garnished with flatleaf parsley.
> 
> I haven't made these myself yet, but I know Joe P. loves them!


Kate do try them they are a favorite of the grandsons and the teens even like them.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Square Dancer, this is Dave's recipe for Chicken Croquettas.
> 
> Ingredients :
> 1oz (30g) butter
> 1oz (30g) plain flour
> 5fl oz (140ml) milk
> 1 tbsp (15ml) olive oil
> 1 boneless chicken breast (approx. 4oz/115g)
> 1 clove garlic, finely chopped
> salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 1 egg, beaten
> 20z (55g) breadcrumbs
> vegetable oil for frying
> 
> Method
> Melt the butter in a small saucepan, add the flour and cook, stirring continuously for 2 minutes. Gradually beat in the milk to make a smooth, very thick sauce. Cover and remove from the heat.
> 
> Heat the oil in a frying pan and cook the chicken with the garlic for about 5 minutes, until the chicken is lightly browned and cooked through.
> 
> Transfer the contents of the pan into a food processor and blitz until finely chopped. Stir the chicken into the sauce, season well, then leave to cool completely.
> 
> Shape the mixture into 8 small sausages, dip in the beaten egg, then roll in the breadcrumbs. Chill in the refrigerator for at least 1 hour to firm up.
> 
> Deep fry the croquettas in vegetable oil for four minutes, until crisp and golden. Drain on kitchen paper.
> 
> Serve hot with lemon wedges and garnished with flatleaf parsley.
> 
> I haven't made these myself yet, but I know Joe P. loves them!


and NanaCaren! thanks Kate for re-posting this!


----------



## Designer1234

Sunday: 
It is a glorious day here in Calgary- the sun is shining, the snow is melting and the rockies are sharp and clear from my window. We are thinking of taking a drive to Banff (90 minutes) away, this week if the weather stays nice. We go up for the day and have our lunch. If we dress warmly, we can still sit on our favorite bench looking out over the Vermillion lakes at beautiful Mount Rundle
my favorite place in the world. Here is a picture taken last spring when we had our lunch there. Sometimes it is nice to get away together and unwind. Wish you could all join me.


----------



## iamsam

somewhere i missed or have forgotten - can someone fill me in on tessa.

sam



Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good so far and love the color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So great you are keeping in touch. How is Dave??? Well, need I even ask since you were gone from early morning till late. Best wishes to him and Tessa. Please let her know how we care about her and hope she will soon heal from this botched surgery. Sounds like a long road though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well my understanding of frogging (which may be incorrect) but it is anytime you have to remove stitches due to error be in one, two, twenty, etc. I ended up removing 4 rows, 40 stitches per row...got it fixed now though. Now if I'm incorrect I'm sure one of the more experienced knitters will kindly correct me which I would not object to at all. Rather be corrected that remain ignorant.


Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arggg! Left to knit for awhile and just really messed up so I'm busy frogging again. Oh well, I'll consider it good practice. Eyes blurring again so I'll also go put some drops in them. DH has gone for his Sunday morning walk about at one of the very large flea markets fairly close to us. It is fun for him and he rarely buys anything (thank goodness). He does always keep a look out for things I'd like such as yarn, needles, ets. I used to love going but the uneven ground at the market is very difficult for me to navigate so I've pretty much given it up for now. Well back to frogging; hopefully I wont have to go back too far. Will check in again later.
> 
> 
> 
> Gwenie, could you explain to me how you 'frog', I think it may be what I call 'unpicking' i.e., stitch by stitch, especially where you have yarn overs. Am I right in thinking a 'rip' is a total 'undo'- i.e., right back to a point you know is OK. or the beginning?!!! thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> somewhere i missed or have forgotten - can someone fill me in on tessa.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good so far and love the color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So great you are keeping in touch. How is Dave??? Well, need I even ask since you were gone from early morning till late. Best wishes to him and Tessa. Please let her know how we care about her and hope she will soon heal from this botched surgery. Sounds like a long road though.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Tessa suffered a broken femur, as they attempted to hammer in the new knee- she has had to hop along with a zimmer frame for quite a few weeks- But she is keeping remarkably sanguine. She will be driven by Julian to meet up with Dave and Caren but she will be in a wheel chair.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> somewhere i missed or have forgotten - can someone fill me in on tessa.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good so far and love the color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So great you are keeping in touch. How is Dave??? Well, need I even ask since you were gone from early morning till late. Best wishes to him and Tessa. Please let her know how we care about her and hope she will soon heal from this botched surgery. Sounds like a long road though.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Dave is doing well, are enjoying his company very much. Tess a had a knee replacement, it didn't go as easy as planned. She is still recovering. We will meet up with her at some point while I am here.
We had a great time yesterday, went to a Bonfire celebration. Had lots of fun. More sights and another Bonfire planned for tomorrow night.i will try to get more pictures, there won't be any of Dave. I respect his choice.


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMG!!! To have her femur broken midst a knee replacement surgery! That is horrible. I can not imagine the pain she has been in. She will be my prayers and am so glad she is recovering.


Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> somewhere i missed or have forgotten - can someone fill me in on tessa.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good so far and love the color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So great you are keeping in touch. How is Dave??? Well, need I even ask since you were gone from early morning till late. Best wishes to him and Tessa. Please let her know how we care about her and hope she will soon heal from this botched surgery. Sounds like a long road though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tessa suffered a broken femur, as they attempted to hammer in the new knee- she has had to hop along with a zimmer frame for quite a few weeks- But she is keeping remarkably sanguine. She will be driven by Julian to meet up with Dave and Caren but she will be is a wheel chair.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Sunday:
> It is a glorious day here in Calgary- the sun is shining, the snow is melting and the rockies are sharp and clear from my window. We are thinking of taking a drive to Banff (90 minutes) away, this week if the weather stays nice. We go up for the day and have our lunch. If we dress warmly, we can still sit on our favorite bench looking out over the Vermillion lakes at beautiful Mount Rundle
> my favorite place in the world. Here is a picture taken last spring when we had our lunch there. Sometimes it is nice to get away together and unwind. Wish you could all join me.


I think you must have adjusted to the more rigorous Canadian climate, Designer! I think I would have frozen, judging from your [lovely] pic.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm so sorry for the devastation of your home. I know it's just "things" and we are grateful that you are safe - but this has to be so difficult - my thoughts are with you 2CatsinNJ. - AZ


2CatsinNJ said:


> Sq_Dancer,
> 
> Thank you for thinking of us. It's difficult to see the things you associate with family destroyed at Mother Nature's will. I'm glad that my parents aren't here now to see what has happened to their home.
> 
> Grandmatimestwo, I also send my sympathy to you on the loss of your wonderful family pet.We just lost one of our cats 2 weeks ago & I miss him dearly.He's still in my avatar, & I try to remember the wonderful years we had with him each time I see it, to replace my sadness. So far, it seems to be working.I hope you can eventually find the good memories outweigh your sorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Designer the picture is beautiful. My youngest DD had the chance to visit Canada this past summer and loved it. She was in the area around Niagra Falls; spent a couple of days on the Canadian side and a couple on the US side.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thank you so much Marge - I will be sending you a PM - Sandi


margewhaples said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Friends Old and New!! - I am determined to stay in the loop this week. I have managed to read all of the last 2 weeks- it is so much easier to get caught up if I am not logged in and commenting every other page..... Great recipes so far - But I refuse to open the cake page... I read that some trips are in progress and ready to start - I hope everyone travels well and gets their fill of hugs (Lurker2) and fun. So sorry to hear of the new health issues - Marianne we are going to have to wrap you in bubble wrap if you don't watch out... so glad to hear that your Mom is doing so well- Jynx - it sounds like you have your situation well in hand, walking the fine line of standing up for yourself and not stepping on "medicals" toes can be problematic. Wishes for good reports and quick healing to all who need it. 5- I am so sorry for the stress of not hearing from your cousin - there is so much confusion - I know of one person that is safe but stranded with no gas and no way to get any... you are in my thoughts sweetie- I can hardly wait to see new puppy pics - and so sad to hear of losses of friends furbabies. All of the great pictures over the last couple of weeks are so much fun. I tend to write down what page they are on and pull them up on my iPad when DH and I are visiting in between TV watching. I know I haven't addressed but a tiny bit of what's been happening over the last couple of weeks - but know that you are all in my thoughts - I rooting for all of you and applauding every success!!! DH seems to be making some progress with his doctor and treatments - the professional opinion seems to be leaning towards Crohn's. We have really been on a roller coaster emotionally and mentally.... and of course DH physically. I'm trying to stay positive -which is my normal default.... but some days it is just more than I can manage. But we will get through this - my hair is already all grey so how bad can it be???? I can always check in here and find someone to inspire me to get off my *** and get something positive done!! Thanks for that!!!!! I'll try to check back in a bit - if not for SURE tomorrow!! Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Sandy: I and Orca also suffer from Crohn's disease. It seems very daunting at first. Once you learn what you r individual tolerances are and learn to cook with less spices and less roughage, things will improve. You can then try small amts of the foods that were bothering him before. It takes me about 3 wks to abort a flare. I wk. of clear fluids>1 wk of milk,yogurt, toast, potatoes rice, and soups without veg. (creamed soups) no beans, cabbage or cucumbers (gassy foods) > progress to meats then I take papaya extracts, mango extracts, pineapple bromelian with each meal in addition to any of the above, then add veges. I use chicken for a while after each flare as beef sometimes exaccerbates the symptoms. Some do not tolerate milk products and then substitute rice or almond milk, or non dairy creamer. I also have a chinese herb treatment if the diarrhea or abd. pain are persistent. They are hard to find and require lots of pill taking. They were suggested by my GI doctor
> when I refused conventional treatment and worked well for me so that I rarely require them anymore. If you need their names pm me and I will get the provider and the names for you. Marlark Marge.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

So glad it was no worse for you Edith M - I hope that everyone that is still without power gets it back on before it gets too much colder! AZ


Edith M said:


> I have said it before but I will say it again. You people write so much faster than I can read. It has taken me all day to read 27 pages. Of course there were potty breaks and time out for meals and a short nap.
> 
> I have been lurking for a few weeks because I can't keep up but thought I would log in for a bit. We weathered the Franken Storm with just a bit of skirting at the end of our house coming down. It only took about half an hour to repair. We never lost power for more than a few minutes. Just enough to require resetting all the clocks. After the third time we decided to just put up with the blinking until the storm passed.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday:
> It is a glorious day here in Calgary- the sun is shining, the snow is melting and the rockies are sharp and clear from my window. We are thinking of taking a drive to Banff (90 minutes) away, this week if the weather stays nice. We go up for the day and have our lunch. If we dress warmly, we can still sit on our favorite bench looking out over the Vermillion lakes at beautiful Mount Rundle
> my favorite place in the world. Here is a picture taken last spring when we had our lunch there. Sometimes it is nice to get away together and unwind. Wish you could all join me.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker-- believe it or not we felt the cold more in the winter in
> Auckland and Stanmore Bay, than we do here. it was in the 1970's and we weren't used to the Damp winds and rain in the winter. We also have central heating here in the winter and found the floor heaters which were used then didn't warm us up.
> 
> I loved it anyway and the Kiwi friends all teased us about 'how could you be cold coming from the far north"'. At that time if you saw anyone in long pants even in the winter - you knew they were North Americans. It took my boys about 6 months and the long pants went out the window. My husband too, but I still wore coats in the winter - it was the experience of a lifetime. Would have stayed except for parents getting old -- and family here. I have always loved to talk to New Zealanders and still keep in touch with our friends through facebook- 40 years ago, hard to believe. Our oldest son who was l4 at the time still had some Kiwi ways of saying some words-- he never lost them.
> 
> No way will you ever here me say a word against New Zealand or its people. they treated us royally. Shirley
> 
> I think you must have adjusted to the more rigorous Canadian climate, Designer! I think I would have frozen, judging from your [lovely] pic.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ


jheiens said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I picked up my socks last night and did both heels. Today I have been knitting on the legs and it seems so slow. I know a lot of people talk about keeping socks on their needles at all time, and I will probably become one of them. However, for me it is not a quick knit. I felt like I knitted hours and maybe got an inch! I am doing 2 at a time, and that probably slows me down also. Just curious, do you think socks are a quick knit or just so much fun it doesn't matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Pammie, sometimes they ARE tedious, but I enjoy wearing them so much they are worth the effort to me.
> 
> However, as my GS Tim gets more into his teen years and the extent of his lessons for class take more time for me to help him study, I find less and less time for knitting at all. That and the need to get up and do some serious moving about in order to keep the weight down and the joints moving really cut into my knitting time. lololo
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam...certainly don't mean to stir up stuff again but I don't remember having problems with how many pages there was to the tea party before admin moved us to chit chat. Am I wrong in that thinking? I'm pretty sure we sometimes went over 100 pages.


----------



## iamsam

canyon de chelly - took an all day tour some years back - what a great trip - in was in october - perfect weather - we also took the mule train to shadow ranch at the bottom of the grand canyon - what a great trip - i highly recommend it. and they feed you very well while you are there.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do that trip every year! Grand Canyon, Navajo Nation, Durango, Telluride, 4 Corners, Santa Fe , Phoenix. We just take a big loop!. It's a lovely road trip with lots of different ever changing scenery. Next year we will plan to stay overnite on the Navajo Nation. We have talked about doing this in the past . It takes a bit more planning but next time we will do it.!
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was engaged to a fellow from Utah so we saw a lot of Utah which is also amazingly beautiful and when we travelled across the Navajo Nation, we stopped at the Four Corners and had a photo taken there in all four states. Then went to Colorado to see the Mesa Verdi. What an amazing trip that was.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet been to Utah but my brother is in love with it. However, he has purchased land in Durango. We had land in the Four Corners, Pagosa Springs, CO. That was to be my dream home, but life has a way of happening and here I am in Texas, yet...... Anyplace with 4 seasons and some mountains is perfection to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, isn't it beautiful up there in the 4 Corners area? I couldn't understand why my Navajo students wanted to go home every weekend (from Tucson, quite a long drive) until I'd spent some time up there.
> 
> We've stayed at the Navajo Nation Inn in Window Rock - lovely place, nice rooms, good food in the restaurant. Funny story: the first time we were there we were trying very hard to be vegetarian, and when we ordered breakfast the waitress (lovely young woman wearing traditional outfit) asked us if we wanted bacon, sausage, ham or whatever meat with the eggs. We said no thank you, no meat. She looked puzzled, turned, got halfway to the kitchen, came back. "Are you SURE you don't want meat with that?" It just didn't compute.
> 
> On another visit (spent a week with friends getting ready for a ceremony to celebrate their daughter's graduation from the UA), I learned how to cut up a sheep for the mutton stew for the feast afterwards! So much for being a vegetarian, at least on special occasions
> 
> btw, if you haven't spent already done so, be sure to visit Canyon de Chelly at Chinle, just up the road from Window Rock. Absolutely incredible - the place and the stories that go with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

AZ...I'm applauding. Great cowl and hat. Looks like you have really been quite busy knitting.:thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Thanks Angora1!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you joe - what's for dinner? i do hope you hear from your friends soon - even bad news is better than no news.

sam



Joe P said:


> Y'all have a great day I will be off to bring dinner to mother and have our telephone call with the family up in the Seattle area. I have not heard from my friends yet in the Sandy's path. humpf!!!!!!!!!!!! take care, joe p


----------



## iamsam

love all the windows - that should help heat the house when the temperature falls.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> User name change has been put in effect. Just thought after reading all the horrors of hacking & scamming it would be best not to have last name as part of user name.
> 
> Wandered outside and low and behold I still have roses and hydrageas blooming. And, since I've found my camera I took a few pictures to give you and idea of my home.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well it seems like you have been plenty busy yourself even if you can't knit - I hope your thumbs and arm get better soon. Have a wonderful day. PS: DH is really pretty good about that - I'm very lucky. AZ


carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :wink: AZ Sticks-- WOW! you have been really busy. Love the colors and the cowl and hat are a great idea!! I was surprised that your DH complimented on your project-since most husbands usually don't notice!! You Go Girl!! Sure wish I could get to knitting again. Right now it bothers my thumbs and arm to do simple hemming!!


----------



## KatyNora

Gweniepooh said:


> User name change has been put in effect. Just thought after reading all the horrors of hacking & scamming it would be best not to have last name as part of user name.
> 
> Wandered outside and low and behold I still have roses and hydrageas blooming. And, since I've found my camera I took a few pictures to give you and idea of my home.


Thanks for posting your pictures, Gwen. I'm amazed that your flowers look so fresh this late in the year. Hydrangeas are one of my favorites.


----------



## pammie1234

Each sock takes me about 8 hours knitting, they are not a quick knit because they are usually a fine yarn and smaller needles than usual. But at (least with one at a time) you see progress and they are so portable, so adaptable, so easy to add your pattern to the leg and top of the foot. Look so stunning, and feel so great. Thats probably the main reasons why I love socks. And after you have done a few they are mindless knitting and you could well reach the point of not needing a pattern for the basic sock- what more would you want to take out with you?[/quote]

You are so right. I picked them up and could tell I had accomplished something. The stitches are so small and I watch carefully about dropping stitches. But I do like doing them and they are something I can pick up when I have a minute or two and work on. This is a very simple pattern-knit every stitch. I am using a self-striping yarn from Knit Picks.


----------



## iamsam

love the pattern myfanwy - what a lot of work though - i have never tried a sweater with a pattern like that - think it would be fun.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.


----------



## iamsam

definitely true five - i so agree - but i still took a nap after breakfast. lol

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Good morning everyone! How did you all make out with getting an extra hour in bed? I must say that I appreciate more the fall back than the spring ahead!


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures dancer - thanks for sharing.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Hmmmm I will have to think of doing that. Maybe B would take a nice road trip with me.
> 
> The attached photos are of Mesa Verdi, 4 corners and Grand Canyon in 2003. The other photo is from internet but it is the Tuacahn Amphitheatre in St. George Utah. You cannot take photos of the theatre so this is all I could get. And then a photo of some of the land formations in southern Utah. It is just so gorgeous every inch you move there.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to return to 4 Corners Sq Dancer! Seems a few years back they discovered that years ago they had made a miscalculation of the 4 Corners and it's off by a mile I think. They are moving the site to the right location.
Click to expand...


----------



## KatyNora

Sq_Dancer said:


> Hmmmm I will have to think of doing that. Maybe B would take a nice road trip with me.
> 
> The attached photos are of Mesa Verdi, 4 corners and Grand Canyon in 2003. The other photo is from internet but it is the Tuacahn Amphitheatre in St. George Utah. You cannot take photos of the theatre so this is all I could get. And then a photo of some of the land formations in southern Utah. It is just so gorgeous every inch you move there.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will have to return to 4 Corners Sq Dancer! Seems a few years back they discovered that years ago they had made a miscalculation of the 4 Corners and it's off by a mile I think. They are moving the site to the right location.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the pictures, Dancer. They're stunning. I haven't spent much time in the Southwest US, but maybe I'll have to take a closer look one of these winters.


----------



## iamsam

i am just waiting for wednesday morning silverowl - then it will finally be over - we are now getting between ten and twenty notices in our mail EVERY day - i keep thinking the money spent on that would feed a lot of hungary people - i would vote for the person that did that.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Glarus isn't that far from where our son and family live - I'll have to check it out. Please send me PM of their B&B. In our younger years, we did the bike rides on the old railroad beds....was quite fun.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Wisconsin. Such a beautiful state. Are you near New Glarus? We have a family friend who owns a B&B and a cheese shop there. Such a quaint pretty town.
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you about the fact that my little corner of the world is going to be " famous" on election day. The BBC W orld News Service is going to be here broadcasting from today until Tuesday.
> They chose Racine because they wanted a smaller city, WI is a swing state ( though not as important as Ohio, Sam), Paul Ryan is our Congressional district representative, we have had the highest unemployment rate in the state.
> The BBC World Service is on NPR in the US and I know those of you around the world can also pick it up. It will be fun to be in the limelight for a bit. (like all of you, I'll be glad when Wednesday comes!)
> WI Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know New Glarus as well.... Small world....
> 
> My sister is in Lodi and brother in Greendale, but vary familiar with Racine..... WI always seems to have a stron political influence.... and Ohio.... Whew....I know I would have tosssed the phone, TV and radio out the window by now and no one would be ringing the doorbell either.... All the campaigning gets a bit much..... If you happen to be near cameras, be sure and wave a knitting needle at us so we will recognize you......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say it is not just the Americans that seem to be fed up with your election. Every news channel here that I turn on at the moment seems to be covering it down to all the to and froing through the various states.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

So many of us seem to have lost our dear pets this past year. I feel for each of you. Losing one of your very best of friends seems so final but worth the pain. It is better to have loved.....

XO

and XOXOXOXOXO to all our furry friends here and past.



grandmatimestwo said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grandmatimestwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from gray, chilly New Hampshire. We've had our power back now for a few days, and feel dreadful for those still without.
> The potato chowder sounds wonderful and warm! Maybe dinner tonight.
> The puppies sound delightful! I'd love a puppy, but DH says absolutely not! I know he's right, because we both still work full time. I'm still reeling from losing my 9 year old kitty last week to colon cancer. Missing him so much.
> I have to agree that having WIP around is a wonderful thing! Always something to catch your interest! Have a good weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> We lost our 19+ year old cat this summer. I still think I'm going to trip over her when I come down the stairs from the studio. She was dark and loved to lay on the step about 2 from the top..... and I just *[knew* she would cause a fall one day. I miss her so..... Hope that your pain will be eased with all the good memories..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do those kitties like to sleep on the steps? My girl Sofie sits there all the time, and just as I'm about to step over her, she gets up and runs down the stairs! I'm sorry about your kitty. I think the more we love them, the more it hurts when they leave us.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Such beautiful flowers Gwenie!


----------



## AZ Sticks

The print out looks like something I cut and pasted off of KP - but no member name... let me look around and see if I can figure out where I got it. AZ


thewren said:


> great projects az - especially the sack hat and the baby blanket - what pattern are you using on the blanket?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am waiting for a round of applause please.... I finished my sack hat/cowl!!! and I think I may just keep it myself - I know that is not getting the Christmas knitting done ha ha!! but it turned out pretty cute- but it took a while with ww yarn and I don't know that I will do another. We'll have to see what I get accomplished in the next couple of months!! I am also going to post a picture of my wips... maybe it will encourage me to finish some of them too... The wips include a ribbed baby blanket that will take forever - but it's for my Gma's Chest so that's ok. the tiny pink circle is the start of a beanie for a baby girl not due until Feb so I can't wait on it!! I just started it the other day so I wouldn't forget to get it made. A granny dishcloth that needs the ends done, and twisty rolly earwarmer that needs the same, a crocheted lapghan that is a scrap ongoing project. The brown square in my "found and recycled" yarn bowl is going to be a bunny one day....and I will finish it!!! I will have to put up the pics and see what I forgot!! AZ
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> love the pattern myfanwy - what a lot of work though - i have never tried a sweater with a pattern like that - think it would be fun.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
Click to expand...

just a matter of following the charts Sam! easier than Aran work IMHO just purl and plain- no extra needles needed


----------



## Pontuf

BEAUTIFUL!!! Designer 1234 . Thanks for posting


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Such beautiful flowers Gwenie!


Pontuf- interested to know the details of your new avatar- or have I missed something of what Mom has posted?!!!!


----------



## Pontuf

That's a fabulous trip Sam. Phantom Ranch is awesome as is the whole canyon.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful designer - places like that just seem to draw you in. can see why you like it so.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sunday:
> It is a glorious day here in Calgary- the sun is shining, the snow is melting and the rockies are sharp and clear from my window. We are thinking of taking a drive to Banff (90 minutes) away, this week if the weather stays nice. We go up for the day and have our lunch. If we dress warmly, we can still sit on our favorite bench looking out over the Vermillion lakes at beautiful Mount Rundle
> my favorite place in the world. Here is a picture taken last spring when we had our lunch there. Sometimes it is nice to get away together and unwind. Wish you could all join me.


----------



## Designer1234

Pontuf said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! Designer 1234 . Thanks for posting


Love your part of the world too! the Superstition mountains are awesome and so is all the area around Phoenix and Tucson.

We are lucky, in all parts of the world there is beauty. We should always appreciate the differences.

I bet Ontario is very beautiful right now with the Maple leaves turning - dpns - have the trees lost their leaves yet? Did you get snow or rain with the big storm? Loved Ontario in the autumn.

Shirley


----------



## iamsam

thanks l2 - that must have happened while i was in seattle.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> somewhere i missed or have forgotten - can someone fill me in on tessa.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good so far and love the color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So great you are keeping in touch. How is Dave??? Well, need I even ask since you were gone from early morning till late. Best wishes to him and Tessa. Please let her know how we care about her and hope she will soon heal from this botched surgery. Sounds like a long road though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tessa suffered a broken femur, as they attempted to hammer in the new knee- she has had to hop along with a zimmer frame for quite a few weeks- But she is keeping remarkably sanguine. She will be driven by Julian to meet up with Dave and Caren but she will be in a wheel chair.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK Sam here is the link to the baby blanket pattern. http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/2007_03_03_archive.html
It is pretty brainless - right up my alley!!! AZ



thewren said:


> great projects az - especially the sack hat and the baby blanket - what pattern are you using on the blanket?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am waiting for a round of applause please.... I finished my sack hat/cowl!!! and I think I may just keep it myself - I know that is not getting the Christmas knitting done ha ha!! but it turned out pretty cute- but it took a while with ww yarn and I don't know that I will do another. We'll have to see what I get accomplished in the next couple of months!! I am also going to post a picture of my wips... maybe it will encourage me to finish some of them too... The wips include a ribbed baby blanket that will take forever - but it's for my Gma's Chest so that's ok. the tiny pink circle is the start of a beanie for a baby girl not due until Feb so I can't wait on it!! I just started it the other day so I wouldn't forget to get it made. A granny dishcloth that needs the ends done, and twisty rolly earwarmer that needs the same, a crocheted lapghan that is a scrap ongoing project. The brown square in my "found and recycled" yarn bowl is going to be a bunny one day....and I will finish it!!! I will have to put up the pics and see what I forgot!! AZ
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful flowers and if I ever get the chance to change house colors, it's going to be a shade of yellow with dark green shutters/roof tiles, etc. Love it---your place looks so serene. I was told by a gardener that the soil in the south (AL and GA)( is perfect to get blue hydrangeas---up north, we need to add something to the soil (don't remember if it's alkaline). It will take me awhile to remember your new user name, but agree with the safety concerns.



Gweniepooh said:


> User name change has been put in effect. Just thought after reading all the horrors of hacking & scamming it would be best not to have last name as part of user name.
> 
> Wandered outside and low and behold I still have roses and hydrageas blooming. And, since I've found my camera I took a few pictures to give you and idea of my home.


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> i am just waiting for wednesday morning silverowl - then it will finally be over - we are now getting between ten and twenty notices in our mail EVERY day - i keep thinking the money spent on that would feed a lot of hungary people - i would vote for the person that did that.
> 
> sam


Great minds, Sam! I had the same thought this morning and, as you know, here in Washington we don't get anywhere near the flood of ads that you're getting. Hang in there..


----------



## Pontuf

So true Sam! 
All my relatives in Ohio, and I have a lot of them there, are really sick of the whole election! I feel for all of you. My nephew works in the Governor's Office and hopefully will be able to take a few days off to get back to normal after Tuesday.

I voted early this year. I usually knit while I'm waiting in line to vote and always run into people I know and neighbors, but this year I just couldn't face that long line and it's still hot here in AZ. In the 90's!

Pontuf



thewren said:


> i am just waiting for wednesday morning silverowl - then it will finally be over - we are now getting between ten and twenty notices in our mail EVERY day - i keep thinking the money spent on that would feed a lot of hungary people - i would vote for the person that did that.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Glarus isn't that far from where our son and family live - I'll have to check it out. Please send me PM of their B&B. In our younger years, we did the bike rides on the old railroad beds....was quite fun.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Wisconsin. Such a beautiful state. Are you near New Glarus? We have a family friend who owns a B&B and a cheese shop there. Such a quaint pretty town.
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you about the fact that my little corner of the world is going to be " famous" on election day. The BBC W orld News Service is going to be here broadcasting from today until Tuesday.
> They chose Racine because they wanted a smaller city, WI is a swing state ( though not as important as Ohio, Sam), Paul Ryan is our Congressional district representative, we have had the highest unemployment rate in the state.
> The BBC World Service is on NPR in the US and I know those of you around the world can also pick it up. It will be fun to be in the limelight for a bit. (like all of you, I'll be glad when Wednesday comes!)
> WI Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know New Glarus as well.... Small world....
> 
> My sister is in Lodi and brother in Greendale, but vary familiar with Racine..... WI always seems to have a stron political influence.... and Ohio.... Whew....I know I would have tosssed the phone, TV and radio out the window by now and no one would be ringing the doorbell either.... All the campaigning gets a bit much..... If you happen to be near cameras, be sure and wave a knitting needle at us so we will recognize you......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say it is not just the Americans that seem to be fed up with your election. Every news channel here that I turn on at the moment seems to be covering it down to all the to and froing through the various states.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

gwen - honestly - i cannot remember - we have only gone over 100 pages a few times. i don't think it matters much unless one needs to go back to one -

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam...certainly don't mean to stir up stuff again but I don't remember having problems with how many pages there was to the tea party before admin moved us to chit chat. Am I wrong in that thinking? I'm pretty sure we sometimes went over 100 pages.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dreamweaver said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stop answering the phone. I really don't want to hear another bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you Dreamweaver....I'm thinking earplugs.... but I'm so glad for the nice evening with your Mom.... here's hoping for more of those than not! Sandi/AZ Sticks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scarlett had a fairly good line in *Gone With the Wind'/i] "I'll worry about that tomorrow" or something similar... Not bad attitude some days. I sure hope you get you "lost day" in PJ's soon.... It's good for what ails you..*
Click to expand...

*

:thumbup:*


----------



## Gweniepooh

Its funny, I would never have picked yellow for the house but then realized it made the house look cheery even in the winter months. If I could have afforded it I would have put a green tin roof on years ago when we had to replace the roof but funds for it just weren't available.

I know that here if you want pink hydrangeas (I think it is for pink) you add acid to the soil. Our soil by nature is red clay. Many areas it is very acidic due to the pine trees in the area. Our property is mostly pecan trees and a few oaks naturally; added in a few dogwoods.


RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful flowers and if I ever get the chance to change house colors, it's going to be a shade of yellow with dark green shutters/roof tiles, etc. Love it---your place looks so serene. I was told by a gardener that the soil in the south (AL and GA)( is perfect to get blue hydrangeas---up north, we need to add something to the soil (don't remember if it's alkaline). It will take me awhile to remember your new user name, but agree with the safety concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> User name change has been put in effect. Just thought after reading all the horrors of hacking & scamming it would be best not to have last name as part of user name.
> 
> Wandered outside and low and behold I still have roses and hydrageas blooming. And, since I've found my camera I took a few pictures to give you and idea of my home.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks!!!


darowil said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am waiting for a round of applause please.... I finished my sack hat/cowl!!! and I think I may just keep it myself - I know that is not getting the Christmas knitting done ha ha!! but it turned out pretty cute- but it took a while with ww yarn and I don't know that I will do another. We'll have to see what I get accomplished in the next couple of months!! I am also going to post a picture of my wips... maybe it will encourage me to finish some of them too... The wips include a ribbed baby blanket that will take forever - but it's for my Gma's Chest so that's ok. the tiny pink circle is the start of a beanie for a baby girl not due until Feb so I can't wait on it!! I just started it the other day so I wouldn't forget to get it made. A granny dishcloth that needs the ends done, and twisty rolly earwarmer that needs the same, a crocheted lapghan that is a scrap ongoing project. The brown square in my "found and recycled" yarn bowl is going to be a bunny one day....and I will finish it!!! I will have to put up the pics and see what I forgot!! AZ
> 
> 
> 
> Its well worth boasting about too,
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yeah, it doesn't really matter. Just curious. I'm so glad we have the KTP.


thewren said:


> gwen - honestly - i cannot remember - we have only gone over 100 pages a few times. i don't think it matters much unless one needs to go back to one -
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam...certainly don't mean to stir up stuff again but I don't remember having problems with how many pages there was to the tea party before admin moved us to chit chat. Am I wrong in that thinking? I'm pretty sure we sometimes went over 100 pages.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

My avatar is one of 17 jackrabbits that seem to have decided that our lot is their home! This jackrabbit in particular finds the lower branches of our front yard trees to be very tasty. Pontuf and I sit at my desk and watch him out the window every morning! Pontuf is especially fascinated by him. The Jack is actually helpful in removing the lower branches for me. These jackrabbits are HUGE and just the neatest animals. From the rear they do not have cottontails but rather deer tails. Here's a rear pick to show you what I mean.



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such beautiful flowers Gwenie!
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf- interested to know the details of your new avatar- or have I missed something of what Mom has posted?!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks!! It's funny because I went back on Ravelry to look for the pattern - when I found it the first time there was only one... now if you put in hat/cowl there are about a dozen that come up......AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> AZSticks absolutely love the colors of the cowl and sack hat. Others are very nice too. Never heard of a sack hat; that is so clever. Happy knitting!


----------



## iamsam

thanks muchly az - i love brainless knitting also - love the looks of the blanket - what yarn did you use?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> OK Sam here is the link to the baby blanket pattern. http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/2007_03_03_archive.html
> It is pretty brainless - right up my alley!!! AZ
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great projects az - especially the sack hat and the baby blanket - what pattern are you using on the blanket?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am waiting for a round of applause please.... I finished my sack hat/cowl!!! and I think I may just keep it myself - I know that is not getting the Christmas knitting done ha ha!! but it turned out pretty cute- but it took a while with ww yarn and I don't know that I will do another. We'll have to see what I get accomplished in the next couple of months!! I am also going to post a picture of my wips... maybe it will encourage me to finish some of them too... The wips include a ribbed baby blanket that will take forever - but it's for my Gma's Chest so that's ok. the tiny pink circle is the start of a beanie for a baby girl not due until Feb so I can't wait on it!! I just started it the other day so I wouldn't forget to get it made. A granny dishcloth that needs the ends done, and twisty rolly earwarmer that needs the same, a crocheted lapghan that is a scrap ongoing project. The brown square in my "found and recycled" yarn bowl is going to be a bunny one day....and I will finish it!!! I will have to put up the pics and see what I forgot!! AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

we were able to secure the house next to us for the step son who has been living here for a few months. He is having his spouse and his 4 year old son join him after the holidays sometime. He will be able to set things up with furniture, food and supplies with appliances coming soon to fill the spaces. He is so excited to be able to find work here as in California it was all too difficult. He likes being close to family here. I will have my son and his spouse here for Christmas week until January 1 and we are looking forward to his visit. My Mother is estatic about it. I need to go and take dinner to her and have the call to all in Seattle and in Idaho. We are having chicken crochettas, mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, tossed salad as we had last night. take care, joe p.


----------



## iamsam

my goodness they have big ears.

sam



Pontuf said:


> My avatar is one of 17 jackrabbits that seem to have decided that our lot is their home! This jackrabbit in particular finds the lower branches of our front yard trees to be very tasty. Pontuf and I sit at my desk and watch him out the window every morning! Pontuf is especially fascinated by him. The Jack is actually helpful in removing the lower branches for me. These jackrabbits are HUGE and just the neatest animals. From the rear they do not have cottontails but rather deer tails. Here's a rear pick to show you what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such beautiful flowers Gwenie!
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf- interested to know the details of your new avatar- or have I missed something of what Mom has posted?!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

you can bring dinner to me anytime joe.

sam



Joe P said:


> we were able to secure the house next to us for the step son who has been living here for a few months. He is having his spouse and his 4 year old son join him after the holidays sometime. He will be able to set things up with furniture, food and supplies with appliances coming soon to fill the spaces. He is so excited to be able to find work here as in California it was all too difficult. He likes being close to family here. I will have my son and his spouse here for Christmas week until January 1 and we are looking forward to his visit. My Mother is estatic about it. I need to go and take dinner to her and have the call to all in Seattle and in Idaho. We are having chicken crochettas, mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, tossed salad as we had last night. take care, joe p.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

How nice to have family close by. It will be lovely having them all around during the holidays. I wish you well.



Joe P said:


> we were able to secure the house next to us for the step son who has been living here for a few months. He is having his spouse and his 4 year old son join him after the holidays sometime. He will be able to set things up with furniture, food and supplies with appliances coming soon to fill the spaces. He is so excited to be able to find work here as in California it was all too difficult. He likes being close to family here. I will have my son and his spouse here for Christmas week until January 1 and we are looking forward to his visit. My Mother is estatic about it. I need to go and take dinner to her and have the call to all in Seattle and in Idaho. We are having chicken crochettas, mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, tossed salad as we had last night. take care, joe p.


----------



## purl2diva

With all the discussion of fan and feather this week, I am showing you a few of my projects. The pattern is so versatile and so easy to remember. I have also made baby blankets and afghans with the pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> My avatar is one of 17 jackrabbits that seem to have decided that our lot is their home! This jackrabbit in particular finds the lower branches of our front yard trees to be very tasty. Pontuf and I sit at my desk and watch him out the window every morning! Pontuf is especially fascinated by him. The Jack is actually helpful in removing the lower branches for me. These jackrabbits are HUGE and just the neatest animals. From the rear they do not have cottontails but rather deer tails. Here's a rear pick to show you what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such beautiful flowers Gwenie!
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf- interested to know the details of your new avatar- or have I missed something of what Mom has posted?!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Interested to know- are they indigenous to the Continent [America]? - our rabbits are all introduced, [and are a significant pest] but they are the British sort with fluffy white tails, as per Beatrix Potter.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Designer the picture is beautiful. My youngest DD had the chance to visit Canada this past summer and loved it. She was in the area around Niagra Falls; spent a couple of days on the Canadian side and a couple on the US side.


They say you haven't seen Canada unless you've been out West. I've never seen the western part, but for our 50th we hope to and then take the train or boat on up to Alaska. I love Ontario though and when I lived up north all the lakes and trees were amazing along with the deer and other animals. Would love two see the two coasts of Canada though. Dreams may come true after DH retires if he ever can. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> With all the discussion of fan and feather this week, I am showing you a few of my projects. The pattern is so versatile and so easy to remember. I have also made baby blankets and afghans with the pattern.


beautiful work!


----------



## iamsam

just got this in my email - sam

New York Faces Long-Term Housing Concerns After the Storm

With many residents left homeless after the devastation from last weeks storm, New York-area officials began focusing on Sunday on another weather-related factor that might make the problems even worse: colder weather that is moving into the region. 

In New York, 30,000 to 40,000 people, mainly residents of public housing, will have to find new homes, Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg said Sunday. Mr. Bloomberg compared it to the situation after Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans. 

I dont know that anybody has ever taken this number of people and found housing for them overnight, the mayor said. 

Many residents in New Jersey, on Long Island and in Connecticut face a similar problem. 

This is going to be a massive, massive housing problem, Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo said.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks budasha!!!! I hope you are feeling good today!!! AZ


budasha said:


> You've got my round of applause. What a busy lady! The cowl and sack hat look quite pretty. Good knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am waiting for a round of applause please.... I finished my sack hat/cowl!!! and I think I may just keep it myself - I know that is not getting the Christmas knitting done ha ha!! but it turned out pretty cute- but it took a while with ww yarn and I don't know that I will do another. We'll have to see what I get accomplished in the next couple of months!! I am also going to post a picture of my wips... maybe it will encourage me to finish some of them too... The wips include a ribbed baby blanket that will take forever - but it's for my Gma's Chest so that's ok. the tiny pink circle is the start of a beanie for a baby girl not due until Feb so I can't wait on it!! I just started it the other day so I wouldn't forget to get it made. A granny dishcloth that needs the ends done, and twisty rolly earwarmer that needs the same, a crocheted lapghan that is a scrap ongoing project. The brown square in my "found and recycled" yarn bowl is going to be a bunny one day....and I will finish it!!! I will have to put up the pics and see what I forgot!! AZ
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

beautiful work purl2diva - love the sweater.

sam



purl2diva said:


> With all the discussion of fan and feather this week, I am showing you a few of my projects. The pattern is so versatile and so easy to remember. I have also made baby blankets and afghans with the pattern.


----------



## Ask4j

Ohhh I am sooo far behind--will get caught up later today--I'm here at this moment just to share a wonderful day at TWO fiber shows yesterday. I even changed my logo/avatar to a llama. The fiber show is put on by the alpaca farmers, however, it includes sheep, llamas and goats for all breeds. Got to touch a lot of fleece yesterday, angora goats, alpaca, llama, sheep of all kinds. 

I also had about 30 minutes class learning how to use a supported yarn spindle--similar to drop spindle but puts a different "twist" on the yarn plus you can sit when you use it--so of course I bought one, hand made the spinners husband and a nice piece of hardwood well turned. I did purchase a braid of hand-dyed fleece to spin that will make up a small scarf or pair of mitts. 

Then I found hand dyed alpaca/silk blend in three ply fingering along with a wrap around shawl pattern by the yarn artist--I think this one is for me, in a really pretty teal or blue/green. 

Got a holiday present for a friend who is a fiber artist--a Fiber Art Almanac companion journal well researched with beautiful photo illustrations and with patterns by individual artists (I believe from around the world--haven't read it all yet) that are the ultimate in their skills. (It's a journal that you can keep in your knitting bag for reading and recording important information/events. (Jenny sells her Almanacs on Ravelry and Etsy.)

The second show was at a soon to be friend's house. She is someone I met at the local Farmers Market. She spins, dyes and plys beautiful yarns and three of her friends were busy spinner/knitting/chatting and presenting their fleece and knitting items as well. It was towards the end of the day so we sat and chatted a while--and the world just became smaller, finding things in common. Ever heard of walking sticks?

Take care all of you and wish each of you a great day--I'll be back later today. Judy

ps: Twinkle, my kitty, is now sleeping on the items I pictured--just can't disturb her to put them away. Shhhhhh!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> That's a fabulous trip Sam. Phantom Ranch is awesome as is the whole canyon.


I thought there was a panda bear in your avatar, then with glasses realized it is the tire of a car. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

Ask4j said:


> Ohhh I am sooo far behind--will get caught up later today--I'm here at this moment just to share a wonderful day at TWO fiber shows yesterday. I even changed my logo/avatar to a llama. The fiber show is put on by the alpaca farmers, however, it includes sheep, llamas and goats for all breeds. Got to touch a lot of fleece yesterday, angora goats, alpaca, llama, sheep of all kinds.
> 
> I also had about 30 minutes class learning how to use a supported yarn spindle--similar to drop spindle but puts a different "twist" on the yarn plus you can sit when you use it--so of course I bought one, hand made the spinners husband and a nice piece of hardwood well turned. I did purchase a braid of hand-dyed fleece to spin that will make up a small scarf or pair of mitts.
> 
> Then I found hand dyed alpaca/silk blend in three ply fingering along with a wrap around shawl pattern by the yarn artist--I think this one is for me, in a really pretty teal or blue/green.
> 
> Got a holiday present for a friend who is a fiber artist--a Fiber Art Almanac companion journal well researched with beautiful photo illustrations and with patterns by individual artists (I believe from around the world--haven't read it all yet) that are the ultimate in their skills. (It's a journal that you can keep in your knitting bag for reading and recording important information/events. (Jenny sells her Almanacs on Ravelry and Etsy.)
> 
> The second show was at a soon to be friend's house. She is someone I met at the local Farmers Market. She spins, dyes and plys beautiful yarns and three of her friends were busy spinner/knitting/chatting and presenting their fleece and knitting items as well. It was towards the end of the day so we sat and chatted a while--and the world just became smaller, finding things in common. Ever heard of walking sticks?
> 
> Take care all of you and wish each of you a great day--I'll be back later today.
> 
> ps: Twinkle, my kitty, is now sleeping on the items I pictured--just can't disturb her to put them away. Shhhhhh!


wow glorious colours! Love all these new avatars we are coming up with!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> So true Sam!
> All my relatives in Ohio, and I have a lot of them there, are really sick of the whole election! I feel for all of you. My nephew works in the Governor's Office and hopefully will be able to take a few days off to get back to normal after Tuesday.
> 
> I voted early this year. I usually knit while I'm waiting in line to vote and always run into people I know and neighbors, but this year I just couldn't face that long line and it's still hot here in AZ. In the 90's!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am just waiting for wednesday morning silverowl - then it will finally be over - we are now getting between ten and twenty notices in our mail EVERY day - i keep thinking the money spent on that would feed a lot of hungary people - i would vote for the person that did that.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Glarus isn't that far from where our son and family live - I'll have to check it out. Please send me PM of their B&B. In our younger years, we did the bike rides on the old railroad beds....was quite fun.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Wisconsin. Such a beautiful state. Are you near New Glarus? We have a family friend who owns a B&B and a cheese shop there. Such a quaint pretty town.
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you about the fact that my little corner of the world is going to be " famous" on election day. The BBC W orld News Service is going to be here broadcasting from today until Tuesday.
> They chose Racine because they wanted a smaller city, WI is a swing state ( though not as important as Ohio, Sam), Paul Ryan is our Congressional district representative, we have had the highest unemployment rate in the state.
> The BBC World Service is on NPR in the US and I know those of you around the world can also pick it up. It will be fun to be in the limelight for a bit. (like all of you, I'll be glad when Wednesday comes!)
> WI Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know New Glarus as well.... Small world....
> 
> My sister is in Lodi and brother in Greendale, but vary familiar with Racine..... WI always seems to have a stron political influence.... and Ohio.... Whew....I know I would have tosssed the phone, TV and radio out the window by now and no one would be ringing the doorbell either.... All the campaigning gets a bit much..... If you happen to be near cameras, be sure and wave a knitting needle at us so we will recognize you......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say it is not just the Americans that seem to be fed up with your election. Every news channel here that I turn on at the moment seems to be covering it down to all the to and froing through the various states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

OK, that does it. I'm moving to AZ. I want to be warm and have less wasted paper on ads for the election.


----------



## AZ Sticks

This looks like a peaceful spot!!! And I love your flowers!! AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> User name change has been put in effect. Just thought after reading all the horrors of hacking & scamming it would be best not to have last name as part of user name.
> 
> Wandered outside and low and behold I still have roses and hydrageas blooming. And, since I've found my camera I took a few pictures to give you and idea of my home.


----------



## AZ Sticks

This is just a work of art!!!! AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pontuf said:


> My avatar is one of 17 jackrabbits that seem to have decided that our lot is their home! This jackrabbit in particular finds the lower branches of our front yard trees to be very tasty. Pontuf and I sit at my desk and watch him out the window every morning! Pontuf is especially fascinated by him. The Jack is actually helpful in removing the lower branches for me. These jackrabbits are HUGE and just the neatest animals. From the rear they do not have cottontails but rather deer tails. Here's a rear pick to show you what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such beautiful flowers Gwenie!
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf- interested to know the details of your new avatar- or have I missed something of what Mom has posted?!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, they are Huge!! Quite different from our little rabbits around our house. Enjoyed seeing that. Quite some tails on them too.


----------



## Designer1234

purl2diva said:


> With all the discussion of fan and feather this week, I am showing you a few of my projects. The pattern is so versatile and so easy to remember. I have also made baby blankets and afghans with the pattern.


I love the sweater. it is not a top down??? I can see me making one for myself. It would be hard to figure out a top down I would think, or am I completely off base here? It is beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Joe P said:


> we were able to secure the house next to us for the step son who has been living here for a few months. He is having his spouse and his 4 year old son join him after the holidays sometime. He will be able to set things up with furniture, food and supplies with appliances coming soon to fill the spaces. He is so excited to be able to find work here as in California it was all too difficult. He likes being close to family here. I will have my son and his spouse here for Christmas week until January 1 and we are looking forward to his visit. My Mother is estatic about it. I need to go and take dinner to her and have the call to all in Seattle and in Idaho. We are having chicken crochettas, mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, tossed salad as we had last night. take care, joe p.


That is so fabulous that you got the house next door. So happy for your step son and you.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lovely picture - thank you for sharing it with us! AZ


Designer1234 said:


> Sunday:
> It is a glorious day here in Calgary- the sun is shining, the snow is melting and the rockies are sharp and clear from my window. We are thinking of taking a drive to Banff (90 minutes) away, this week if the weather stays nice. We go up for the day and have our lunch. If we dress warmly, we can still sit on our favorite bench looking out over the Vermillion lakes at beautiful Mount Rundle
> my favorite place in the world. Here is a picture taken last spring when we had our lunch there. Sometimes it is nice to get away together and unwind. Wish you could all join me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> With all the discussion of fan and feather this week, I am showing you a few of my projects. The pattern is so versatile and so easy to remember. I have also made baby blankets and afghans with the pattern.


Quite beautiful and Bravo. I do have trouble with the fan and feather. Think with Sam's tips I could do better now. Just a great job of knitting and I'm sure counting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> just got this in my email - sam
> 
> New York Faces Long-Term Housing Concerns After the Storm
> 
> With many residents left homeless after the devastation from last weeks storm, New York-area officials began focusing on Sunday on another weather-related factor that might make the problems even worse: colder weather that is moving into the region.
> 
> In New York, 30,000 to 40,000 people, mainly residents of public housing, will have to find new homes, Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg said Sunday. Mr. Bloomberg compared it to the situation after Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans.
> 
> I dont know that anybody has ever taken this number of people and found housing for them overnight, the mayor said.
> 
> Many residents in New Jersey, on Long Island and in Connecticut face a similar problem.
> 
> This is going to be a massive, massive housing problem, Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo said.


Oh dear. With the cold weather coming this is awful. I hope they can come up with something and soon to help these people better than they did in New Orleans.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ask4j said:


> Ohhh I am sooo far behind--will get caught up later today--I'm here at this moment just to share a wonderful day at TWO fiber shows yesterday. I even changed my logo/avatar to a llama. The fiber show is put on by the alpaca farmers, however, it includes sheep, llamas and goats for all breeds. Got to touch a lot of fleece yesterday, angora goats, alpaca, llama, sheep of all kinds.
> 
> I also had about 30 minutes class learning how to use a supported yarn spindle--similar to drop spindle but puts a different "twist" on the yarn plus you can sit when you use it--so of course I bought one, hand made the spinners husband and a nice piece of hardwood well turned. I did purchase a braid of hand-dyed fleece to spin that will make up a small scarf or pair of mitts.
> 
> Then I found hand dyed alpaca/silk blend in three ply fingering along with a wrap around shawl pattern by the yarn artist--I think this one is for me, in a really pretty teal or blue/green.
> 
> Got a holiday present for a friend who is a fiber artist--a Fiber Art Almanac companion journal well researched with beautiful photo illustrations and with patterns by individual artists (I believe from around the world--haven't read it all yet) that are the ultimate in their skills. (It's a journal that you can keep in your knitting bag for reading and recording important information/events. (Jenny sells her Almanacs on Ravelry and Etsy.)
> 
> The second show was at a soon to be friend's house. She is someone I met at the local Farmers Market. She spins, dyes and plys beautiful yarns and three of her friends were busy spinner/knitting/chatting and presenting their fleece and knitting items as well. It was towards the end of the day so we sat and chatted a while--and the world just became smaller, finding things in common. Ever heard of walking sticks?
> 
> Take care all of you and wish each of you a great day--I'll be back later today. Judy
> 
> ps: Twinkle, my kitty, is now sleeping on the items I pictured--just can't disturb her to put them away. Shhhhhh!


What gorgeous yarn and fleece. No wonder kitty wants to curl up. Sounds like such a special time. I'm so glad DH took time to go watch the football game at our son's house. I should be in bed but hate getting too far behind on here.


----------



## AZ Sticks

The yarn for the baby blanket is Lion Brand Pound of Love in White. AZ



thewren said:


> thanks muchly az - i love brainless knitting also - love the looks of the blanket - what yarn did you use?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Sam here is the link to the baby blanket pattern. http://wishingiwasknitting.blogspot.com/2007_03_03_archive.html
> It is pretty brainless - right up my alley!!! AZ
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> great projects az - especially the sack hat and the baby blanket - what pattern are you using on the blanket?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am waiting for a round of applause please.... I finished my sack hat/cowl!!! and I think I may just keep it myself - I know that is not getting the Christmas knitting done ha ha!! but it turned out pretty cute- but it took a while with ww yarn and I don't know that I will do another. We'll have to see what I get accomplished in the next couple of months!! I am also going to post a picture of my wips... maybe it will encourage me to finish some of them too... The wips include a ribbed baby blanket that will take forever - but it's for my Gma's Chest so that's ok. the tiny pink circle is the start of a beanie for a baby girl not due until Feb so I can't wait on it!! I just started it the other day so I wouldn't forget to get it made. A granny dishcloth that needs the ends done, and twisty rolly earwarmer that needs the same, a crocheted lapghan that is a scrap ongoing project. The brown square in my "found and recycled" yarn bowl is going to be a bunny one day....and I will finish it!!! I will have to put up the pics and see what I forgot!! AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

How nice Joe P to have family so close. It sounds like your Mother will have a wonderful Holiday!!! AZ


Joe P said:


> we were able to secure the house next to us for the step son who has been living here for a few months. He is having his spouse and his 4 year old son join him after the holidays sometime. He will be able to set things up with furniture, food and supplies with appliances coming soon to fill the spaces. He is so excited to be able to find work here as in California it was all too difficult. He likes being close to family here. I will have my son and his spouse here for Christmas week until January 1 and we are looking forward to his visit. My Mother is estatic about it. I need to go and take dinner to her and have the call to all in Seattle and in Idaho. We are having chicken crochettas, mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, tossed salad as we had last night. take care, joe p.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks AZ Sticks...you are welcome to visit anytime. I have family in AZ...Gilbert to be exact. Visited there a few summers ago and boy was it HOT. Beautiful country.


----------



## AZ Sticks

These are just great - I really need to start something with this pattern and give it a try - AZ 


purl2diva said:


> With all the discussion of fan and feather this week, I am showing you a few of my projects. The pattern is so versatile and so easy to remember. I have also made baby blankets and afghans with the pattern.


----------



## AZ Sticks

What a mess - I just can't imagine how difficult this is. AZ 


thewren said:


> just got this in my email - sam
> 
> New York Faces Long-Term Housing Concerns After the Storm
> 
> With many residents left homeless after the devastation from last weeks storm, New York-area officials began focusing on Sunday on another weather-related factor that might make the problems even worse: colder weather that is moving into the region.
> 
> In New York, 30,000 to 40,000 people, mainly residents of public housing, will have to find new homes, Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg said Sunday. Mr. Bloomberg compared it to the situation after Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans.
> 
> I dont know that anybody has ever taken this number of people and found housing for them overnight, the mayor said.
> 
> Many residents in New Jersey, on Long Island and in Connecticut face a similar problem.
> 
> This is going to be a massive, massive housing problem, Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo said.


----------



## AZ Sticks

How fab!!! What a great day you had and yummy goodies to bring home. Have to laugh at Twinkles.... cats do think that the world is their oyster don't they???? Thanks for sharing!! AZ


Ask4j said:


> Ohhh I am sooo far behind--will get caught up later today--I'm here at this moment just to share a wonderful day at TWO fiber shows yesterday. I even changed my logo/avatar to a llama. The fiber show is put on by the alpaca farmers, however, it includes sheep, llamas and goats for all breeds. Got to touch a lot of fleece yesterday, angora goats, alpaca, llama, sheep of all kinds.
> 
> I also had about 30 minutes class learning how to use a supported yarn spindle--similar to drop spindle but puts a different "twist" on the yarn plus you can sit when you use it--so of course I bought one, hand made the spinners husband and a nice piece of hardwood well turned. I did purchase a braid of hand-dyed fleece to spin that will make up a small scarf or pair of mitts.
> 
> Then I found hand dyed alpaca/silk blend in three ply fingering along with a wrap around shawl pattern by the yarn artist--I think this one is for me, in a really pretty teal or blue/green.
> 
> Got a holiday present for a friend who is a fiber artist--a Fiber Art Almanac companion journal well researched with beautiful photo illustrations and with patterns by individual artists (I believe from around the world--haven't read it all yet) that are the ultimate in their skills. (It's a journal that you can keep in your knitting bag for reading and recording important information/events. (Jenny sells her Almanacs on Ravelry and Etsy.)
> 
> The second show was at a soon to be friend's house. She is someone I met at the local Farmers Market. She spins, dyes and plys beautiful yarns and three of her friends were busy spinner/knitting/chatting and presenting their fleece and knitting items as well. It was towards the end of the day so we sat and chatted a while--and the world just became smaller, finding things in common. Ever heard of walking sticks?
> 
> Take care all of you and wish each of you a great day--I'll be back later today. Judy
> 
> ps: Twinkle, my kitty, is now sleeping on the items I pictured--just can't disturb her to put them away. Shhhhhh!


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> This is just a work of art!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
Click to expand...

you are so kind- I feel the least creative of the famly- Mum never taught me water colours, only oils, but Bronwen does beautiful miniature work, and her knitting is just about perfect- Mum taught weaving, spinning and leather work for years. And also worked with the pattern as the inspiration in her knitting, never following exactly. Mwyffanwy acted brilliantly- wrote- sang- drew, accompanied herself, and cared tremendously about the world, animals and her friends. Mum was guilty of sending UFO's for the grand kids in later years- consequently we had many toys without faces!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Come on!!! There's plenty of room in Arizona!! Ha Ha!! AZ


Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> So true Sam!
> All my relatives in Ohio, and I have a lot of them there, are really sick of the whole election! I feel for all of you. My nephew works in the Governor's Office and hopefully will be able to take a few days off to get back to normal after Tuesday.
> 
> I voted early this year. I usually knit while I'm waiting in line to vote and always run into people I know and neighbors, but this year I just couldn't face that long line and it's still hot here in AZ. In the 90's!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am just waiting for wednesday morning silverowl - then it will finally be over - we are now getting between ten and twenty notices in our mail EVERY day - i keep thinking the money spent on that would feed a lot of hungary people - i would vote for the person that did that.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Glarus isn't that far from where our son and family live - I'll have to check it out. Please send me PM of their B&B. In our younger years, we did the bike rides on the old railroad beds....was quite fun.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Wisconsin. Such a beautiful state. Are you near New Glarus? We have a family friend who owns a B&B and a cheese shop there. Such a quaint pretty town.
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you about the fact that my little corner of the world is going to be " famous" on election day. The BBC W orld News Service is going to be here broadcasting from today until Tuesday.
> They chose Racine because they wanted a smaller city, WI is a swing state ( though not as important as Ohio, Sam), Paul Ryan is our Congressional district representative, we have had the highest unemployment rate in the state.
> The BBC World Service is on NPR in the US and I know those of you around the world can also pick it up. It will be fun to be in the limelight for a bit. (like all of you, I'll be glad when Wednesday comes!)
> WI Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know New Glarus as well.... Small world....
> 
> My sister is in Lodi and brother in Greendale, but vary familiar with Racine..... WI always seems to have a stron political influence.... and Ohio.... Whew....I know I would have tosssed the phone, TV and radio out the window by now and no one would be ringing the doorbell either.... All the campaigning gets a bit much..... If you happen to be near cameras, be sure and wave a knitting needle at us so we will recognize you......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say it is not just the Americans that seem to be fed up with your election. Every news channel here that I turn on at the moment seems to be covering it down to all the to and froing through the various states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, that does it. I'm moving to AZ. I want to be warm and have less wasted paper on ads for the election.
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks AZ Sticks...you are welcome to visit anytime. I have family in AZ...Gilbert to be exact. Visited there a few summers ago and boy was it HOT. Beautiful country.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh I think that the talents were shared pretty equally - I've see some of your other work!!! My Dad's Mom was the most artistic person I've ever known, china painting, ceramics, watercolors, leather and wood work, silversmithing and lapidary, doilies and cross stitch, on and on..... If I'm lucky I inherited about 1/100 of her talent... and that will just have to be enough!!! I'll have to take some pictures of an assortment of her projects and post them for you!! AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a work of art!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are so kind- I feel the least creative of the famly- Mum never taught me water colours, only oils, but Bronwen does beautiful miniature work, and her knitting is just about perfect- Mum taught weaving, spinning and leather work for years. And also worked with the pattern as the inspiration in her knitting, never following exactly. Mwyffanwy acted brilliantly- wrote- sang- drew, accompanied herself, and cared tremendously about the world, animals and her friends. Mum was guilty of sending UFO's for the grand kids in later years- consequently we had many toys without faces!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> you know what wise benjamin franklan said - and i paraphrase - never be a borrower or a lender. sam


Actually, this was taken from Shakespeare's Hamlet when Polonius is giving instructions to his son Laertes who is about to go off and get his gentlemanly education in Paris.

_"Neither a borrower nor a lender be,
For loan oft loses both itself and friend,
And borrowing dulls the edge of husbandry."_

In the Shakespearean days, it was often done to borrow money extensively to keep living above and beyond a household's means. Thus everyone was indebted to everyone else and the rich soon fell from grace over their foolish ways of spending money.

I think Ben Franklin was just quoting Shakespear.


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handyandrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 , if you ever make it to UK again, I do hope you manage to visit S Wales, we're a small country too,you know! If you like castles,Cardiff has a remarkable one, built on Roman foundations , (you can still see some original stonework), but now famous for its Arts and Crafts style interior. I'm really hopeless at finding things on line, but I do recommend a search for Cardiff castle, also Castell Coch
> 
> 
> 
> I have ancestors from Wales. My father's grandfather's family. Someday........I hope also and of course I would time it for Lurker's visit.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what a brilliant idea!
Click to expand...

Come to London, see Dave, then I'll come to get you & you can see Portsmouth, the tower, HMS Victory,etc. Then we'll drive to Wales, stopping in Cornwall at my DD's cottage for a rest on the way. How does that sound? I was born in Wales & my GS did his first degree at Cardiff University, so I have a good excuse for the trip. Actually, I don't need an excuse, Julian won't mind in the least, he'll just have dinner ready when we get back!!!
Tessa


----------



## KatyNora

Oh, your loot is lovely, Ask4j!! Obviously, Twinkle agrees but I'm not sure I'd trust her for long with all those goodies.  Remember what happened to Sam's yarn with the puppies!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I learn something new every day on this forum.... and often it has nothing to do with knitting or crocheting... how amazing is that!! Thanks! AZ


5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know what wise benjamin franklan said - and i paraphrase - never be a borrower or a lender. sam
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this was taken from Shakespeare's Hamlet when Polonius is giving instructions to his son Laertes who is about to go off and get his gentlemanly education in Paris.
> 
> _"Neither a borrower nor a lender be,
> For loan oft loses both itself and friend,
> And borrowing dulls the edge of husbandry."_
> 
> In the Shakespearean days, it was often done to borrow money extensively to keep living above and beyond a household's means. Thus everyone was indebted to everyone else and the rich soon fell from grace over their foolish ways of spending money.
> 
> I think Ben Franklin was just quoting Shakespear.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

AZ Sticks said:


> I learn something new every day on this forum.... and often it has nothing to do with knitting or crocheting... how amazing is that!! Thanks! AZ
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know what wise benjamin franklan said - and i paraphrase - never be a borrower or a lender. sam
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this was taken from Shakespeare's Hamlet when Polonius is giving instructions to his son Laertes who is about to go off and get his gentlemanly education in Paris.
> 
> _"Neither a borrower nor a lender be,
> For loan oft loses both itself and friend,
> And borrowing dulls the edge of husbandry."_
> 
> In the Shakespearean days, it was often done to borrow money extensively to keep living above and beyond a household's means. Thus everyone was indebted to everyone else and the rich soon fell from grace over their foolish ways of spending money.
> 
> I think Ben Franklin was just quoting Shakespear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I really thoroughly enjoyed both Macbeth and Hamlet in highschool! For my final grade 12 English essay I had to prove whether or not Hamlet was sane/insane. I went about my essay was thoroughly engross in his mindset. However, it was Macbeth who came to my rescue when I needed to supply quotes to prove Hamlet's sanity! I used many quotes from Macbeth and none from the play of Hamlet. It was simple really because Hamlet said nothing that I needed him to say to prove my points!!
BTW, my paper received a grade of A+ for the essay!! Of course the paper was so well written that my English teacher could find no fault with it. He was rather red faced when I told him three weeks later that I used all Macbeth to prove Hamlet was not crazy. haha, this English teacher taught me Macbeth the year before when I was in grade 11. Fun times!!  :wink:


----------



## mjs

margewhaples said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam I really think the dr miss spoke. She later said that according to the vision scale that determined at what stage you were a candidate for cataract surgery I had not reached. I think she meant by "too young" was that the cataracts were too young or not developed enough yet. Suppose to go back in 6 months but if the vision gets worse before the I will seek another opinion.
> 
> Glad you like the new avatar. So many had changed theirs I thought why not...was going to post a picture but couldn't get my computer camera to work...just as well...might have frightened folks and halloween has passed. LOL
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm certainly glad it was nothing worse - hoping the new lens does the trick.
> 
> sam
> 
> by the way - how old does one need to be to have cataract surgery?
> 
> 
> 
> They usually refer to cataracts as being ripe. They like to have a significant loss of visual field obscuring sight and interfering with function. The reason is that there are problems down the road sometimes several years after cateract surgery and a film develops which has to removed with laser surgery an as we get too old the surgery is more dangerous. So they like it to last long enough that we won't require further surgery. The same is true with joint replacements. After several years a 2nd surgery is often required and each surgery weakens the surrounding tissues that support the prosthesis. Marlark Marge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the secondary cataract is just a momentary zap.
> 
> Things have kept happening with evenlink, and so I cannot even access what I have there. At one point, after I told them I have win7, they sent me a solution for a Mac. I guess I just have to give up for the time being, but it is frustrating because it worked so well I did not keep a copy of things elsewhere.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh so very nice. Do you have a link to these patterns?



purl2diva said:


> With all the discussion of fan and feather this week, I am showing you a few of my projects. The pattern is so versatile and so easy to remember. I have also made baby blankets and afghans with the pattern.


----------



## iamsam

my cat puff likes to do the same thing.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Ohhh I am sooo far behind--will get caught up later today--I'm here at this moment just to share a wonderful day at TWO fiber shows yesterday. I even changed my logo/avatar to a llama. The fiber show is put on by the alpaca farmers, however, it includes sheep, llamas and goats for all breeds. Got to touch a lot of fleece yesterday, angora goats, alpaca, llama, sheep of all kinds.
> 
> I also had about 30 minutes class learning how to use a supported yarn spindle--similar to drop spindle but puts a different "twist" on the yarn plus you can sit when you use it--so of course I bought one, hand made the spinners husband and a nice piece of hardwood well turned. I did purchase a braid of hand-dyed fleece to spin that will make up a small scarf or pair of mitts.
> 
> Then I found hand dyed alpaca/silk blend in three ply fingering along with a wrap around shawl pattern by the yarn artist--I think this one is for me, in a really pretty teal or blue/green.
> 
> Got a holiday present for a friend who is a fiber artist--a Fiber Art Almanac companion journal well researched with beautiful photo illustrations and with patterns by individual artists (I believe from around the world--haven't read it all yet) that are the ultimate in their skills. (It's a journal that you can keep in your knitting bag for reading and recording important information/events. (Jenny sells her Almanacs on Ravelry and Etsy.)
> 
> The second show was at a soon to be friend's house. She is someone I met at the local Farmers Market. She spins, dyes and plys beautiful yarns and three of her friends were busy spinner/knitting/chatting and presenting their fleece and knitting items as well. It was towards the end of the day so we sat and chatted a while--and the world just became smaller, finding things in common. Ever heard of walking sticks?
> 
> Take care all of you and wish each of you a great day--I'll be back later today. Judy
> 
> ps: Twinkle, my kitty, is now sleeping on the items I pictured--just can't disturb her to put them away. Shhhhhh!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I am from the West Coast. I have travelled from Vancouver to Nova Scotia. Have not seen PEI or Newfoundland yet nor the 3 Northern Territories. I would like to some time. They say PEI is so beautiful. I have travelled most of the Western States and most of the Northern States and some of the midwestern States. I have also spent 4 months in Mexico travelling in a camperized Van. 
All I can say, no matter where you go, there is always something amazing and something beautiful. Best thing is to talk to the locals and find out places you never heard of before. You could be pleasantly surprised. I have yet to venture off this continent, but I would like to do that also. I want to see my heritage homeland of England and I would love to see the Holy Land and Egypt. There are places in South America and Australia I would love to see also and possibly Africa. Will I see them all? I doubt it, but I will try to at least see England. Just enjoy whereever you go. Do not try to compare it to anywhere else. Enjoy them all for what they are.



Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Designer the picture is beautiful. My youngest DD had the chance to visit Canada this past summer and loved it. She was in the area around Niagra Falls; spent a couple of days on the Canadian side and a couple on the US side.
> 
> 
> 
> They say you haven't seen Canada unless you've been out West. I've never seen the western part, but for our 50th we hope to and then take the train or boat on up to Alaska. I love Ontario though and when I lived up north all the lakes and trees were amazing along with the deer and other animals. Would love two see the two coasts of Canada though. Dreams may come true after DH retires if he ever can. :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!! Designer 1234 . Thanks for posting
> 
> 
> 
> Love your part of the world too! the Superstition mountains are awesome and so is all the area around Phoenix and Tucson.
> 
> We are lucky, in all parts of the world there is beauty. We should always appreciate the differences.
> 
> I bet Ontario is very beautiful right now with the Maple leaves turning - dpns - have the trees lost their leaves yet? Did you get snow or rain with the big storm? Loved Ontario in the autumn.
> 
> Shirley
Click to expand...

As I am in Northwestern Ontario, I have absolutely no leaves on any trees and they have been gone for at least two weeks. I have snow on the ground and that will leave in the spring sometime in April or beginning of May. The effects of Hurricane Sandy were all in the eastern side of the Great Lakes and north of Lakes Erie and Ontario and north of the St Lawrence seaway.

We did get some snow this past week but it was not related to the other storms. I believe you sent us this snow from your end of our country!!! hahha, share the wealth and all that......


----------



## iamsam

good for shakespeare - and ben franklin - it is a good thing to live by.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know what wise benjamin franklan said - and i paraphrase - never be a borrower or a lender. sam
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this was taken from Shakespeare's Hamlet when Polonius is giving instructions to his son Laertes who is about to go off and get his gentlemanly education in Paris.
> 
> _"Neither a borrower nor a lender be,
> For loan oft loses both itself and friend,
> And borrowing dulls the edge of husbandry."_
> 
> In the Shakespearean days, it was often done to borrow money extensively to keep living above and beyond a household's means. Thus everyone was indebted to everyone else and the rich soon fell from grace over their foolish ways of spending money.
> 
> I think Ben Franklin was just quoting Shakespear.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

katynora - where are the people that would untangle my yarn?

sam



KatyNora said:


> Oh, your loot is lovely, Ask4j!! Obviously, Twinkle agrees but I'm not sure I'd trust her for long with all those goodies.  Remember what happened to Sam's yarn with the puppies!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you for sharing all this. And Twinkle knows a comfy spot when she sees it. They are not dumb, are they.



Ask4j said:


> Ohhh I am sooo far behind--will get caught up later today--I'm here at this moment just to share a wonderful day at TWO fiber shows yesterday. I even changed my logo/avatar to a llama. The fiber show is put on by the alpaca farmers, however, it includes sheep, llamas and goats for all breeds. Got to touch a lot of fleece yesterday, angora goats, alpaca, llama, sheep of all kinds.
> 
> I also had about 30 minutes class learning how to use a supported yarn spindle--similar to drop spindle but puts a different "twist" on the yarn plus you can sit when you use it--so of course I bought one, hand made the spinners husband and a nice piece of hardwood well turned. I did purchase a braid of hand-dyed fleece to spin that will make up a small scarf or pair of mitts.
> 
> Then I found hand dyed alpaca/silk blend in three ply fingering along with a wrap around shawl pattern by the yarn artist--I think this one is for me, in a really pretty teal or blue/green.
> 
> Got a holiday present for a friend who is a fiber artist--a Fiber Art Almanac companion journal well researched with beautiful photo illustrations and with patterns by individual artists (I believe from around the world--haven't read it all yet) that are the ultimate in their skills. (It's a journal that you can keep in your knitting bag for reading and recording important information/events. (Jenny sells her Almanacs on Ravelry and Etsy.)
> 
> The second show was at a soon to be friend's house. She is someone I met at the local Farmers Market. She spins, dyes and plys beautiful yarns and three of her friends were busy spinner/knitting/chatting and presenting their fleece and knitting items as well. It was towards the end of the day so we sat and chatted a while--and the world just became smaller, finding things in common. Ever heard of walking sticks?
> 
> Take care all of you and wish each of you a great day--I'll be back later today. Judy
> 
> ps: Twinkle, my kitty, is now sleeping on the items I pictured--just can't disturb her to put them away. Shhhhhh!


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> gwen - honestly - i cannot remember - we have only gone over 100 pages a few times. i don't think it matters much unless one needs to go back to one -
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam...certainly don't mean to stir up stuff again but I don't remember having problems with how many pages there was to the tea party before admin moved us to chit chat. Am I wrong in that thinking? I'm pretty sure we sometimes went over 100 pages.
Click to expand...

Yes, anytime we were over the 100 pages under Main, Administration saw fit to split up the forum into two, a #1 and a #2 part. It is an automatic thing that the KP computer systems do.


----------



## agnescr

with all the feather and fan patterns I thought I would add the one I did earlier this year...have lost track with how many of these I have done....2ply baby wool size 5mm needles


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!! Designer 1234 . Thanks for posting
> 
> 
> 
> Love your part of the world too! the Superstition mountains are awesome and so is all the area around Phoenix and Tucson.
> 
> We are lucky, in all parts of the world there is beauty. We should always appreciate the differences.
> 
> I bet Ontario is very beautiful right now with the Maple leaves turning - dpns - have the trees lost their leaves yet? Did you get snow or rain with the big storm? Loved Ontario in the autumn.
> 
> Shirley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I am in Northwestern Ontario, I have absolutely no leaves on any trees and they have been gone for at least two weeks. I have snow on the ground and that will leave in the spring sometime in April or beginning of May. The effects of Hurricane Sandy were all in the eastern side of the Great Lakes and north of Lakes Erie and Ontario and north of the St Lawrence seaway.
> 
> We did get some snow this past week but it was not related to the other storms. I believe you sent us this snow from your end of our country!!! hahha, share the wealth and all that......
Click to expand...

We have been known to send you Alberta Clippers on more than one occasion although usually we send them south. I have never seen a more beautiful place than Ontario and Quebec in the autumn-- although no where speaks to me more than our Rockies.

Glad to see you back. Designer


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW! Agnes that is absolutely gorgeous! Someday I hope to have such skills....imagine it is in the far, far future. Truly a work of art.


agnescr said:


> with all the feather and fan patterns I thought I would add the one I did earlier this year...have lost track with how many of these I have done....2ply baby wool size 5mm needles


----------



## iamsam

absolutely beautiful agnes - what beautiful work - where would one fine this pattern?

sam



agnescr said:


> with all the feather and fan patterns I thought I would add the one I did earlier this year...have lost track with how many of these I have done....2ply baby wool size 5mm needles


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> Sunday:
> It is a glorious day here in Calgary- the sun is shining, the snow is melting and the rockies are sharp and clear from my window. We are thinking of taking a drive to Banff (90 minutes) away, this week if the weather stays nice. We go up for the day and have our lunch. If we dress warmly, we can still sit on our favorite bench looking out over the Vermillion lakes at beautiful Mount Rundle
> my favorite place in the world. Here is a picture taken last spring when we had our lunch there. Sometimes it is nice to get away together and unwind. Wish you could all join me.


Wish we could too! I've been to the original Banff in the north of Scotland. We used to holiday in a caravan in a small town called Gardenstown, just outside Banff - wasn't as picturesque as this!


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW! Agnes that is absolutely gorgeous! Someday I hope to have such skills....imagine it is in the far, far future. Truly a work of art.
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> with all the feather and fan patterns I thought I would add the one I did earlier this year...have lost track with how many of these I have done....2ply baby wool size 5mm needles
Click to expand...

It is a really easy pattern, it is knitted on straight needles then sewn in the round,the 1st stitch on each right side row is a yarn forward and that is what is sewn, can be knitted right up to 4ply/fingering weight?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Where would I find the pattern? I'm taking your word that it is easy (LOL).


agnescr said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Agnes that is absolutely gorgeous! Someday I hope to have such skills....imagine it is in the far, far future. Truly a work of art.
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> with all the feather and fan patterns I thought I would add the one I did earlier this year...have lost track with how many of these I have done....2ply baby wool size 5mm needles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a really easy pattern, it is knitted on straight needles then sewn in the round,the 1st stitch on each right side row is a yarn forward and that is what is sewn, can be knitted right up to 4ply/fingering weight?
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:


----------



## purl2diva

Sq_Dancer said:


> Oh so very nice. Do you have a link to these patterns?
> 
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the discussion of fan and feather this week, I am showing you a few of my projects. The pattern is so versatile and so easy to remember. I have also made baby blankets and afghans with the pattern.
Click to expand...

The baby hat is here: I did it in the round
http://users.netaccess.co.nz/major/freepatt/patt07.htm

For the green hat I used Jiffy yarn
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/C181B_AlpacaChunky.pdf

The sweater pattern is copyrighted--very old. I think there are some sweater patterns on Ravelry.

Shirley: The sweater was not top down


----------



## Gweniepooh

Though it is early DH has gone to pick up pizzas for dinner; one pineapple & ham, one green olives & ground beef. Woohoo...will have leftovers for lunch tomorrow too!


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handyandrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 , if you ever make it to UK again, I do hope you manage to visit S Wales, we're a small country too,you know! If you like castles,Cardiff has a remarkable one, built on Roman foundations , (you can still see some original stonework), but now famous for its Arts and Crafts style interior. I'm really hopeless at finding things on line, but I do recommend a search for Cardiff castle, also Castell Coch
> 
> 
> 
> I have ancestors from Wales. My father's grandfather's family. Someday........I hope also and of course I would time it for Lurker's visit.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what a brilliant idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to London, see Dave, then I'll come to get you & you can see Portsmouth, the tower, HMS Victory,etc. Then we'll drive to Wales, stopping in Cornwall at my DD's cottage for a rest on the way. How does that sound? I was born in Wales & my GS did his first degree at Cardiff University, so I have a good excuse for the trip. Actually, I don't need an excuse, Julian won't mind in the least, he'll just have dinner ready when we get back!!!
> Tessa
Click to expand...

wow- I am going to suggest that to my benefactor cousin when next I see him!


----------



## Designer1234

KateB said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday:
> It is a glorious day here in Calgary- the sun is shining, the snow is melting and the rockies are sharp and clear from my window. We are thinking of taking a drive to Banff (90 minutes) away, this week if the weather stays nice. We go up for the day and have our lunch. If we dress warmly, we can still sit on our favorite bench looking out over the Vermillion lakes at beautiful Mount Rundle
> my favorite place in the world. Here is a picture taken last spring when we had our lunch there. Sometimes it is nice to get away together and unwind. Wish you could all join me.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish we could too! I've been to the original Banff in the north of Scotland. We used to holiday in a caravan in a small town called Gardenstown, just outside Banff - wasn't as picturesque as this!
Click to expand...

My hushand's dad came from Aberdeen and he has a cousin in Turriff which, I believe is not far from Banff. We never got there although we did get out to Mallaig and Oban , and Edinburgh -- loved Scotland.


----------



## agnescr

Double post...sorry


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> absolutely beautiful agnes - what beautiful work - where would one fine this pattern?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> with all the feather and fan patterns I thought I would add the one I did earlier this year...have lost track with how many of these I have done....2ply baby wool size 5mm needles
Click to expand...

Sam as you will see my pattern is a tad old but patons have reissued it as Patons Fairytale 3ply number 8008,has a price for Canada on new copy so you might be able to get it on line


----------



## agnescr

opssssss sorry dont know how that happened 


Patons issue a few patterns and most of them used feather and fan


----------



## Sandy

Hi everyone! 
Something strange just happened. I was trying to catch up the last 10 pages of last week's KTP. When I first opened it up there were 104 pages, then as I was reading and up to page 98 it said (LOCKED) in red under the Title and when I got to page 99 at the last post it was Admin stating that this was over the limit and to go to new site. So whatever was beyond that page I'll never know. So evidently when we hit page 99 from now on that will be the end of that! I am currently on page 11 of 45 pages on this week's KTP and busy knitting for my bazaar next weekend. I hope I am able to catch up before things start to be deleted. I went back to copy the message from admin and couldn't get beyond page 9 (how strange is that).


----------



## Designer1234

purl2diva said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so very nice. Do you have a link to these patterns?
> 
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all the discussion of fan and feather this week, I am showing you a few of my projects. The pattern is so versatile and so easy to remember. I have also made baby blankets and afghans with the pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The baby hat is here: I did it in the round
> http://users.netaccess.co.nz/major/freepatt/patt07.htm
> 
> For the green hat I used Jiffy yarn
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/C181B_AlpacaChunky.pdf
> 
> The sweater pattern is copyrighted--very old. I think there are some sweater patterns on Ravelry.
> 
> Shirley: The sweater was not top down
Click to expand...

Thanks purl2 diva -- I think I am going to make one for my dil she loves that pattern and I have some wonderful fingering yarn. Will likely look for a pattern and use that for a basic idea. thanks again. your work is gorgeous.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone!
> Something strange just happened. I was trying to catch up the last 10 pages of last week's KTP. When I first opened it up there were 104 pages, then as I was reading and up to page 98 it said (LOCKED) in red under the Title and when I got to page 99 at the last post it was Admin stating that this was over the limit and to go to new site. So whatever was beyond that page I'll never know. So evidently when we hit page 99 from now on that will be the end of that! I am currently on page 11 of 45 pages on this week's KTP and busy knitting for my bazaar next weekend. I hope I am able to catch up before things start to be deleted. I went back to copy the message from admin and couldn't get beyond page 9 (how strange is that).


Sandy, here is the continuation of that one,
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-122081-1.html
I am sending this in a PM to you so you dont miss it. This link is also posted in the last post of that first part of the KTP, and Administration has put that link there and the comment about it. So you just click on that link and it takes you to the rest of the posts in that week's KTP. 
They have done this for all the forums that go over 100 pages. This is nothing new here at Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

thanks agnes - i will try and find it.



agnescr said:


> Double post...sorry


----------



## iamsam

sandy - go back eight or ten pages - i have the url's for the last tea party - it is automaticly split after we go over 100 pages. can anyone remember the page it was on.

sam



Sandy said:


> Hi everyone!
> Something strange just happened. I was trying to catch up the last 10 pages of last week's KTP. When I first opened it up there were 104 pages, then as I was reading and up to page 98 it said (LOCKED) in red under the Title and when I got to page 99 at the last post it was Admin stating that this was over the limit and to go to new site. So whatever was beyond that page I'll never know. So evidently when we hit page 99 from now on that will be the end of that! I am currently on page 11 of 45 pages on this week's KTP and busy knitting for my bazaar next weekend. I hope I am able to catch up before things start to be deleted. I went back to copy the message from admin and couldn't get beyond page 9 (how strange is that).


----------



## Silverowl

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh I think that the talents were shared pretty equally - I've see some of your other work!!! My Dad's Mom was the most artistic person I've ever known, china painting, ceramics, watercolors, leather and wood work, silversmithing and lapidary, doilies and cross stitch, on and on..... If I'm lucky I inherited about 1/100 of her talent... and that will just have to be enough!!! I'll have to take some pictures of an assortment of her projects and post them for you!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a work of art!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are so kind- I feel the least creative of the famly- Mum never taught me water colours, only oils, but Bronwen does beautiful miniature work, and her knitting is just about perfect- Mum taught weaving, spinning and leather work for years. And also worked with the pattern as the inspiration in her knitting, never following exactly. Mwyffanwy acted brilliantly- wrote- sang- drew, accompanied herself, and cared tremendously about the world, animals and her friends. Mum was guilty of sending UFO's for the grand kids in later years- consequently we had many toys without faces!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Now I am 'skiting' a bit, I went through to get some of Mother's ceramic work- and came back with these.

The wedding photo is me and Fale, nearly 20 years ago- Made both outfits, myself.

The embroidery is for my daughter- apparently it was common for women to embroider samplers commemorating dead children

The plate Mum copied from a little dutch piece that has since vanished

And the stone is Bronwen's work, but not her design.


----------



## BarbaraSD

There are other Southern Calif posters so our weather may have already been mentioned, but last week we enjoyed a few days of cool(ish) weather and this week we are back to high temperatures in the day with cool nights. Today (Sunday) where I live it is 93 degrees, with an early morning temp of 57. This temperature change causes us to have very foggy early mornings. 

I inherited my DD's I-Pad #1. What fun this is to be able to go to my favorite websites (KP, Likesbooks.com, my email) while sitting in my bed or away from home. I would like to have the connection where I would have access to the internet wherever I was, but not ready to shell out that extra money. I need to get one of those "Dummy" books for Ipad users. 

Does anyone play Farkle? It is a dice games. There are two versions of this game -- both free. One is called Farkle Addict and the other (my fav) is called iFarkle Free.


----------



## iamsam

five to the rescue - thanks five - i just didn't want to go back and look - lazy me.

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam I went to the Patons site and looked under free patterns and couldn't find the pattern under the number 8008 or the name Fairytale. If you find it would you pm me?


thewren said:


> thanks agnes - i will try and find it.
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double post...sorry
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i do hope our friends across the pond forgive us when we slip up like this - we would never purposely offend. i love the bumbag - too funny.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures myfanwy - thanks for sharing.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think that the talents were shared pretty equally - I've see some of your other work!!! My Dad's Mom was the most artistic person I've ever known, china painting, ceramics, watercolors, leather and wood work, silversmithing and lapidary, doilies and cross stitch, on and on..... If I'm lucky I inherited about 1/100 of her talent... and that will just have to be enough!!! I'll have to take some pictures of an assortment of her projects and post them for you!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a work of art!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are so kind- I feel the least creative of the famly- Mum never taught me water colours, only oils, but Bronwen does beautiful miniature work, and her knitting is just about perfect- Mum taught weaving, spinning and leather work for years. And also worked with the pattern as the inspiration in her knitting, never following exactly. Mwyffanwy acted brilliantly- wrote- sang- drew, accompanied herself, and cared tremendously about the world, animals and her friends. Mum was guilty of sending UFO's for the grand kids in later years- consequently we had many toys without faces!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am 'skiting' a bit, I went through to get some of Mother's ceramic work- and came back with these.
> 
> The wedding photo is me and Fale, nearly 20 years ago- Made both outfits, myself.
> 
> The embroidery is for my daughter- apparently it was common for women to embroider samplers commemorating dead children
> 
> The plate Mum copied from a little dutch piece that has since vanished
> 
> And the stone is Bronwen's work, but not her design.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely pictures Lurker 2; I think the bird of paradise is one of the most beautiful, unusual flowers. Thanks for posting.


----------



## iamsam

i will gwen - but you did what i was going to do.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I went to the Patons site and looked under free patterns and couldn't find the pattern under the number 8008 or the name Fairytale. If you find it would you pm me?
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks agnes - i will try and find it.
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double post...sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Lurker, All is so beautiful. Wonderful memories and I love the other photos also. I will have to look you up if I ever make it over that way. You never know. B's son and family is in Australia so would be closer.



Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think that the talents were shared pretty equally - I've see some of your other work!!! My Dad's Mom was the most artistic person I've ever known, china painting, ceramics, watercolors, leather and wood work, silversmithing and lapidary, doilies and cross stitch, on and on..... If I'm lucky I inherited about 1/100 of her talent... and that will just have to be enough!!! I'll have to take some pictures of an assortment of her projects and post them for you!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a work of art!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are so kind- I feel the least creative of the famly- Mum never taught me water colours, only oils, but Bronwen does beautiful miniature work, and her knitting is just about perfect- Mum taught weaving, spinning and leather work for years. And also worked with the pattern as the inspiration in her knitting, never following exactly. Mwyffanwy acted brilliantly- wrote- sang- drew, accompanied herself, and cared tremendously about the world, animals and her friends. Mum was guilty of sending UFO's for the grand kids in later years- consequently we had many toys without faces!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am 'skiting' a bit, I went through to get some of Mother's ceramic work- and came back with these.
> 
> The wedding photo is me and Fale, nearly 20 years ago- Made both outfits, myself.
> 
> The embroidery is for my daughter- apparently it was common for women to embroider samplers commemorating dead children
> 
> The plate Mum copied from a little dutch piece that has since vanished
> 
> And the stone is Bronwen's work, but not her design.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handyandrea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 , if you ever make it to UK again, I do hope you manage to visit S Wales, we're a small country too,you know! If you like castles,Cardiff has a remarkable one, built on Roman foundations , (you can still see some original stonework), but now famous for its Arts and Crafts style interior. I'm really hopeless at finding things on line, but I do recommend a search for Cardiff castle, also Castell Coch
> 
> 
> 
> I have ancestors from Wales. My father's grandfather's family. Someday........I hope also and of course I would time it for Lurker's visit.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what a brilliant idea!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come to London, see Dave, then I'll come to get you & you can see Portsmouth, the tower, HMS Victory,etc. Then we'll drive to Wales, stopping in Cornwall at my DD's cottage for a rest on the way. How does that sound? I was born in Wales & my GS did his first degree at Cardiff University, so I have a good excuse for the trip. Actually, I don't need an excuse, Julian won't mind in the least, he'll just have dinner ready when we get back!!!
> Tessa
Click to expand...

Fabulous!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> I am from the West Coast. I have travelled from Vancouver to Nova Scotia. Have not seen PEI or Newfoundland yet nor the 3 Northern Territories. I would like to some time. They say PEI is so beautiful. I have travelled most of the Western States and most of the Northern States and some of the midwestern States. I have also spent 4 months in Mexico travelling in a camperized Van.
> All I can say, no matter where you go, there is always something amazing and something beautiful. Best thing is to talk to the locals and find out places you never heard of before. You could be pleasantly surprised. I have yet to venture off this continent, but I would like to do that also. I want to see my heritage homeland of England and I would love to see the Holy Land and Egypt. There are places in South America and Australia I would love to see also and possibly Africa. Will I see them all? I doubt it, but I will try to at least see England. Just enjoy whereever you go. Do not try to compare it to anywhere else. Enjoy them all for what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Designer the picture is beautiful. My youngest DD had the chance to visit Canada this past summer and loved it. She was in the area around Niagra Falls; spent a couple of days on the Canadian side and a couple on the US side.
> 
> 
> 
> They say you haven't seen Canada unless you've been out West. I've never seen the western part, but for our 50th we hope to and then take the train or boat on up to Alaska. I love Ontario though and when I lived up north all the lakes and trees were amazing along with the deer and other animals. Would love two see the two coasts of Canada though. Dreams may come true after DH retires if he ever can. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Good words. In fact, my favorite place is always where I am.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> with all the feather and fan patterns I thought I would add the one I did earlier this year...have lost track with how many of these I have done....2ply baby wool size 5mm needles


Oh my goodness. I can't imagine doing that. Great knitting!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing we AREN'T on Skype. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> with all the feather and fan patterns I thought I would add the one I did earlier this year...have lost track with how many of these I have done....2ply baby wool size 5mm needles


is this the one known as Bubbles? some one was asking if I had my copy still- but I have barely a toe hold in the box/work room.

Lovely work- do you do anything other than knit?- your speed has to be fantastic!


----------



## agnescr

Right bed time for me ,it's 9:45pm here ,off to read a few chapters of "The Vanishing Point" by Val McDermid...a Fife author born approx 6 miles from where I live :thumbup: 

Have a good evening /night/morning/afternoon x  take care everyone


----------



## Cashmeregma

Silverowl said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, there sure are differences.
Click to expand...


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> katynora - where are the people that would untangle my yarn?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, your loot is lovely, Ask4j!! Obviously, Twinkle agrees but I'm not sure I'd trust her for long with all those goodies.  Remember what happened to Sam's yarn with the puppies!
Click to expand...

I found this in Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knot-a-problem I haven't contacted them, but it looks like an active group with threads on where detanglers might be found, tips and hints, etc. Have fun. :-D


----------



## iamsam

tell memore about val mcdermid - a mystery writer? i am always looking for new mystery authors from other countries.

sam



agnescr said:


> Right bed time for me ,it's 9:45pm here ,off to read a few chapters of "The Vanishing Point" by Val McDermid...a Fife author born approx 6 miles from where I live :thumbup:
> 
> Have a good evening /night/morning/afternoon x  take care everyone


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> with all the feather and fan patterns I thought I would add the one I did earlier this year...have lost track with how many of these I have done....2ply baby wool size 5mm needles
> 
> 
> 
> is this the one known as Bubbles? some one was asking if I had my copy still- but I have barely a toe hold in the box/work room.
> 
> Lovely work- do you do anything other than knit?- your speed has to be fantastic!
Click to expand...

Lol I wish .......I still work full time,hospital catering but due to retire end of Jan 2013 so will get some serious knitting done then.....


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think that the talents were shared pretty equally - I've see some of your other work!!! My Dad's Mom was the most artistic person I've ever known, china painting, ceramics, watercolors, leather and wood work, silversmithing and lapidary, doilies and cross stitch, on and on..... If I'm lucky I inherited about 1/100 of her talent... and that will just have to be enough!!! I'll have to take some pictures of an assortment of her projects and post them for you!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a work of art!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are so kind- I feel the least creative of the famly- Mum never taught me water colours, only oils, but Bronwen does beautiful miniature work, and her knitting is just about perfect- Mum taught weaving, spinning and leather work for years. And also worked with the pattern as the inspiration in her knitting, never following exactly. Mwyffanwy acted brilliantly- wrote- sang- drew, accompanied herself, and cared tremendously about the world, animals and her friends. Mum was guilty of sending UFO's for the grand kids in later years- consequently we had many toys without faces!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am 'skiting' a bit, I went through to get some of Mother's ceramic work- and came back with these.
> 
> The wedding photo is me and Fale, nearly 20 years ago- Made both outfits, myself.
> 
> The embroidery is for my daughter- apparently it was common for women to embroider samplers commemorating dead children
> 
> The plate Mum copied from a little dutch piece that has since vanished
> 
> And the stone is Bronwen's work, but not her design.
Click to expand...

Each one a treasure. You must be quite a seamstress too. Making a man's suit is not easy and looks like a beautiful gown. Love the flowers and seeing your garden area. What is skiting? Treading on slippery ground?


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was why I said nothing, because the vulgar understanding is our's out here!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> beautiful pictures myfanwy - thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think that the talents were shared pretty equally - I've see some of your other work!!! My Dad's Mom was the most artistic person I've ever known, china painting, ceramics, watercolors, leather and wood work, silversmithing and lapidary, doilies and cross stitch, on and on..... If I'm lucky I inherited about 1/100 of her talent... and that will just have to be enough!!! I'll have to take some pictures of an assortment of her projects and post them for you!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a work of art!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are so kind- I feel the least creative of the famly- Mum never taught me water colours, only oils, but Bronwen does beautiful miniature work, and her knitting is just about perfect- Mum taught weaving, spinning and leather work for years. And also worked with the pattern as the inspiration in her knitting, never following exactly. Mwyffanwy acted brilliantly- wrote- sang- drew, accompanied herself, and cared tremendously about the world, animals and her friends. Mum was guilty of sending UFO's for the grand kids in later years- consequently we had many toys without faces!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am 'skiting' a bit, I went through to get some of Mother's ceramic work- and came back with these.
> 
> The wedding photo is me and Fale, nearly 20 years ago- Made both outfits, myself.
> 
> The embroidery is for my daughter- apparently it was common for women to embroider samplers commemorating dead children
> 
> The plate Mum copied from a little dutch piece that has since vanished
> 
> And the stone is Bronwen's work, but not her design.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely pictures Lurker 2; I think the bird of paradise is one of the most beautiful, unusual flowers. Thanks for posting.


they certainly are unusual! 5 probably knows, I think they may be from New Guinea.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was why I said nothing, because the vulgar understanding is our's out here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ___________________________________________
> I learned when I moved to a different country not to use the different things we say with our hands, like the American use of the hands for A-ok means something totally insulting in German. Guess we will get some good laughs on here with our cultural differences and learn too. :lol: :lol: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> Lurker, All is so beautiful. Wonderful memories and I love the other photos also. I will have to look you up if I ever make it over that way. You never know. B's son and family is in Australia so would be closer.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think that the talents were shared pretty equally - I've see some of your other work!!! My Dad's Mom was the most artistic person I've ever known, china painting, ceramics, watercolors, leather and wood work, silversmithing and lapidary, doilies and cross stitch, on and on..... If I'm lucky I inherited about 1/100 of her talent... and that will just have to be enough!!! I'll have to take some pictures of an assortment of her projects and post them for you!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a work of art!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are so kind- I feel the least creative of the famly- Mum never taught me water colours, only oils, but Bronwen does beautiful miniature work, and her knitting is just about perfect- Mum taught weaving, spinning and leather work for years. And also worked with the pattern as the inspiration in her knitting, never following exactly. Mwyffanwy acted brilliantly- wrote- sang- drew, accompanied herself, and cared tremendously about the world, animals and her friends. Mum was guilty of sending UFO's for the grand kids in later years- consequently we had many toys without faces!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am 'skiting' a bit, I went through to get some of Mother's ceramic work- and came back with these.
> 
> The wedding photo is me and Fale, nearly 20 years ago- Made both outfits, myself.
> 
> The embroidery is for my daughter- apparently it was common for women to embroider samplers commemorating dead children
> 
> The plate Mum copied from a little dutch piece that has since vanished
> 
> And the stone is Bronwen's work, but not her design.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

thank you Sq. Dancer, your work shows considerable talent ...


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker, I love your picture of the family's crafts. That must have been a fair bit of work to make both outfits, you look a happy pair. The stone reminds me of the ones my younger DD used to do when she was at college. She had a Saturday job in an arts & crafts shop. She took some in & the owner reluctantly let her put them on display, but wouldn't pay for them as she didn't think they would sell. Needless to say they sold so well that my DD couldn't keep pace. I was pleased when she gave that job up because she used me as an unpaid stone collector. Did you do the embroidery? it looks beautiful.

Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> five to the rescue - thanks five - i just didn't want to go back and look - lazy me.
> 
> sam


Sam, after the last several days of not being able to do anything, this was no problem at all. Today I made the roasted chicken stew and did bisquick cranberry bisquits. I should fold up my laundry, but am feeling a bit draggy. I will drag around for a couple of days before I get any energy back.

I did not even knit on my socks, I only got out another sock book and I am reading in it. It is the Sock Knitter's Workshop by Ewa Jostes and Stephanie van der Linden. It is quite an interesting book. Some things in it are more appealing to me than other things. As these two authors are German, there are some phrases/terms that are a bit off for my English. But all understandable.


----------



## bellestarr12

Pontuf said:


> Great recommendations! Thanks so much!
> We have not been to Canyon de Chille, and shame on us! we need to visit there while we can still hike.
> The Cameron Trading Post in Cameron has the Best fry bread I have ever had!
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do that trip every year! Grand Canyon, Navajo Nation, Durango, Telluride, 4 Corners, Santa Fe , Phoenix. We just take a big loop!. It's a lovely road trip with lots of different ever changing scenery. Next year we will plan to stay overnite on the Navajo Nation. We have talked about doing this in the past . It takes a bit more planning but next time we will do it.!
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was engaged to a fellow from Utah so we saw a lot of Utah which is also amazingly beautiful and when we travelled across the Navajo Nation, we stopped at the Four Corners and had a photo taken there in all four states. Then went to Colorado to see the Mesa Verdi. What an amazing trip that was.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet been to Utah but my brother is in love with it. However, he has purchased land in Durango. We had land in the Four Corners, Pagosa Springs, CO. That was to be my dream home, but life has a way of happening and here I am in Texas, yet...... Anyplace with 4 seasons and some mountains is perfection to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, isn't it beautiful up there in the 4 Corners area? I couldn't understand why my Navajo students wanted to go home every weekend (from Tucson, quite a long drive) until I'd spent some time up there.
> 
> We've stayed at the Navajo Nation Inn in Window Rock - lovely place, nice rooms, good food in the restaurant. Funny story: the first time we were there we were trying very hard to be vegetarian, and when we ordered breakfast the waitress (lovely young woman wearing traditional outfit) asked us if we wanted bacon, sausage, ham or whatever meat with the eggs. We said no thank you, no meat. She looked puzzled, turned, got halfway to the kitchen, came back. "Are you SURE you don't want meat with that?" It just didn't compute.
> 
> On another visit (spent a week with friends getting ready for a ceremony to celebrate their daughter's graduation from the UA), I learned how to cut up a sheep for the mutton stew for the feast afterwards! So much for being a vegetarian, at least on special occasions
> 
> btw, if you haven't spent already done so, be sure to visit Canyon de Chelly at Chinle, just up the road from Window Rock. Absolutely incredible - the place and the stories that go with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

By all means hike the Canyon if you can. If not, you can have Navajo guides take you in on horseback or in jeeps. It's a national park, but managed by the tribe, and you can camp at the campground or stay at a motel - a really special place.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi Lurker, hope you are feeling much better than I do!
The bird of paradise is also known as crane's bill. It is native to South Africa. The blossoms are all the same shape but comes in many brilliant colors. Take a look and see:
http://www.google.ca/search?q=bird+of+paradise+flower&hl=en&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=8-WWUK6eB6mkyQH8iIGgCg&ved=0CDAQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=629

My girlfriend had one in her house and it only bloomed once in ten years. Dont think she kept it. I have her jade plant she left behind when she escaped from her abusive husband. I talk to her on the phone. Life does take some strange curves and bends in the road!

Re: your skype troubles. I would simply close out your skype account. And you never want to sign up for anything using your facebook account nor your facebook account information. There are rings and organizations of scammers/hackers that are more organized than organized crime lords! They are always moving their locations from country to country. It only takes the "head" of the crime organization to move with his/her computer or not even to take the computer, but to take a memory stick/thumb drive with to a new country and set up shop there. They have their divisions run in various countries around the world. Install a good anti-virus program to your computer. I use avast. Just type avast anti-virus program into your search engine and one of the listings will come up for a free download for you. Just follow the instructions as they come up on your screen. Here is the link and remember, you do not have to choose the extra security that requires you to pay for it. You click the free one and set it to run a security scan twice a week.
http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Free-Antivirus/3000-2239_4-10019223.html


----------



## bellestarr12

Beautiful flowers and home, Gweniepooh! (it's a cute name). I just came in from several hours of yard work - it's always there waiting for us, isn't it? This time I moved a big shrub and 3 grapevines and helped DH plant a tree that's been growing in a wine barrel for a couple of years - a good day's work.



Gweniepooh said:


> User name change has been put in effect. Just thought after reading all the horrors of hacking & scamming it would be best not to have last name as part of user name.
> 
> Wandered outside and low and behold I still have roses and hydrageas blooming. And, since I've found my camera I took a few pictures to give you and idea of my home.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Lurker, I love your picture of the family's crafts. That must have been a fair bit of work to make both outfits, you look a happy pair. The stone reminds me of the ones my younger DD used to do when she was at college. She had a Saturday job in an arts & crafts shop. She took some in & the owner reluctantly let her put them on display, but wouldn't pay for them as she didn't think they would sell. Needless to say they sold so well that my DD couldn't keep pace. I was pleased when she gave that job up because she used me as an unpaid stone collector. Did you do the embroidery? it looks beautiful.
> 
> Tessa


the dress was thrown together in about 2 days flat- the suit had taken about 2 weeks to get right- tailoring is quite different from dressmaking! the embroidery was based on a design I found in a book of cross stitch samplers. If you look very carefully you can see my huge mistake [only Allah makes the perfect], the baskets are not lined up on the same square [line] BUT I fudged it, so only a trained Eye, like my sister in law- who can't work out what colour to use, but does exquisite work- she would pick it up straight away!!
How are you, dear?


----------



## bellestarr12

and someone told me once that in Burma it's incredibly crude and rude and probably lewd to let anyone see the soles of your bare feet!



Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was why I said nothing, because the vulgar understanding is our's out here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ___________________________________________
> I learned when I moved to a different country not to use the different things we say with our hands, like the American use of the hands for A-ok means something totally insulting in German. Guess we will get some good laughs on here with our cultural differences and learn too. :lol: :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Why thank you Bellestarr12. The home was build in 1875 by my DH great-great grandfather. Used to have many, many acres but now down to the 3 we are on. Don't care for the way the surrounding neighborhood has developed but love the old home and land. The name is what my now deceased cousin used to call me and now sometimes my DH.


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> i will gwen - but you did what i was going to do.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam I went to the Patons site and looked under free patterns and couldn't find the pattern under the number 8008 or the name Fairytale. If you find it would you pm me?
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks agnes - i will try and find it.
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double post...sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I did the same, Gwen, and with the same lack of result, so I Googled "circular baby shawl" and found this: http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/pandaSilk_babyCircShawl.html If it isn't exactly the same as Agnes's, it's awfully close, I think. Agnes, do you agree?


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Lurker, hope you are feeling much better than I do!
> The bird of paradise is also known as crane's bill. It is native to South Africa. The blossoms are all the same shape but comes in many brilliant colors. Take a look and see:
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=bird+of+paradise+flower&hl=en&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=8-WWUK6eB6mkyQH8iIGgCg&ved=0CDAQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=629
> 
> My girlfriend had one in her house and it only bloomed once in ten years. Dont think she kept it. I have her jade plant she left behind when she escaped from her abusive husband. I talk to her on the phone. Life does take some strange curves and bends in the road!
> 
> Re: your skype troubles. I would simply close out your skype account. And you never want to sign up for anything using your facebook account nor your facebook account information. There are rings and organizations of scammers/hackers that are more organized than organized crime lords! They are always moving their locations from country to country. It only takes the "head" of the crime organization to move with his/her computer or not even to take the computer, but to take a memory stick/thumb drive with to a new country and set up shop there. They have their divisions run in various countries around the world. Install a good anti-virus program to your computer. I use avast. Just type avast anti-virus program into your search engine and one of the listings will come up for a free download for you. Just follow the instructions as they come up on your screen. Here is the link and remember, you do not have to choose the extra security that requires you to pay for it. You click the free one and set it to run a security scan twice a week.
> http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Free-Antivirus/3000-2239_4-10019223.html


this one blooms annually, obviously outside. the cordyline is more unusual- but is very good in Samoan massage techniques.

I must bookmark this, thanks!


----------



## Redkimba

Isn't it amazing what is vulgar in one region is perfectly fine in another? 

Sam & the De-Knotter group. I spent almost between 2 & 4 hours untangling a bag of yarn from my step-aunt. I managed to get a decent size cake of yarn out of it. 

PS - Sam if you have yarn that needs detangling, pm me. I can at least see if I can straighten it out.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you so much KatyNora. I've copied the pattern and saved it. You're a doll for doing that.


KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will gwen - but you did what i was going to do.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam I went to the Patons site and looked under free patterns and couldn't find the pattern under the number 8008 or the name Fairytale. If you find it would you pm me?
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks agnes - i will try and find it.
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double post...sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did the same, Gwen, and with the same lack of result, so I Googled "circular baby shawl" and found this: http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/pandaSilk_babyCircShawl.html If it isn't exactly the same as Agnes's, it's awfully close, I think. Agnes, do you agree?
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ask4j said:


> Ohhh I am sooo far behind--will get caught up later today--I'm here at this moment just to share a wonderful day at TWO fiber shows yesterday. I even changed my logo/avatar to a llama. The fiber show is put on by the alpaca farmers, however, it includes sheep, llamas and goats for all breeds. Got to touch a lot of fleece yesterday, angora goats, alpaca, llama, sheep of all kinds.


That sounds like a perfect way to spend the day!!!! And, the loot you have to show for it is just fabulous!!! Can't wait to see some of it made up!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Slow computer or fast fingers....sorry for the double post.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I often hear of a mythical (?) creature called a jack-a-lope which resembled a jack rabbit and antelope---the I think they got the idea from seeing your jackrabbits---not anything like what we have here!!



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> My avatar is one of 17 jackrabbits that seem to have decided that our lot is their home! This jackrabbit in particular finds the lower branches of our front yard trees to be very tasty. Pontuf and I sit at my desk and watch him out the window every morning! Pontuf is especially fascinated by him. The Jack is actually helpful in removing the lower branches for me. These jackrabbits are HUGE and just the neatest animals. From the rear they do not have cottontails but rather deer tails. Here's a rear pick to show you what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such beautiful flowers Gwenie!
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf- interested to know the details of your new avatar- or have I missed something of what Mom has posted?!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness, they are Huge!! Quite different from our little rabbits around our house. Enjoyed seeing that. Quite some tails on them too.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Angora1 said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> we were able to secure the house next to us for the step son who has been living here for a few months. He is having his spouse and his 4 year old son join him after the holidays sometime. He will be able to set things up with furniture, food and supplies with appliances coming soon to fill the spaces. He is so excited to be able to find work here as in California it was all too difficult. He likes being close to family here. I will have my son and his spouse here for Christmas week until January 1 and we are looking forward to his visit. My Mother is estatic about it. I need to go and take dinner to her and have the call to all in Seattle and in Idaho. We are having chicken crochettas, mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, tossed salad as we had last night. take care, joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so fabulous that you got the house next door. So happy for your step son and you.
Click to expand...

That is so nice -- gives you all something to look forward to - Happy Times at your house for the holidays, I'm sure!! I have to try out those chicken croquettas...I have some leftover turkey that may find themselves used instead. Thanks for reminding me of that recipe.


----------



## KatyNora

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you so much KatyNora. I've copied the pattern and saved it. You're a doll for doing that.
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will gwen - but you did what i was going to do.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam I went to the Patons site and looked under free patterns and couldn't find the pattern under the number 8008 or the name Fairytale. If you find it would you pm me?
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks agnes - i will try and find it.
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double post...sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did the same, Gwen, and with the same lack of result, so I Googled "circular baby shawl" and found this: http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/pandaSilk_babyCircShawl.html If it isn't exactly the same as Agnes's, it's awfully close, I think. Agnes, do you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks, Gwen, but I wouldn't have been such a "doll" if I hadn't wanted the pattern for myself. :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure this sort of thing has had to have been worked out by an emergency preparedness team. After the loss during 9/11 and Katrina, Chicago began a task force that included city planners, fire and police staff, etc. to have a plan in place. A pipe burst (construction accident) and several subways and streets were flooded with loss of power. It was cleared up pretty quickly, but there was talk then that some temporary housing might be necessary.

I hope that there is quick resolution to the problem.



AZ Sticks said:


> What a mess - I just can't imagine how difficult this is. AZ
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just got this in my email - sam
> 
> New York Faces Long-Term Housing Concerns After the Storm
> 
> With many residents left homeless after the devastation from last weeks storm, New York-area officials began focusing on Sunday on another weather-related factor that might make the problems even worse: colder weather that is moving into the region.
> 
> In New York, 30,000 to 40,000 people, mainly residents of public housing, will have to find new homes, Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg said Sunday. Mr. Bloomberg compared it to the situation after Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans.
> 
> I dont know that anybody has ever taken this number of people and found housing for them overnight, the mayor said.
> 
> Many residents in New Jersey, on Long Island and in Connecticut face a similar problem.
> 
> This is going to be a massive, massive housing problem, Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo said.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Any pages over 99 are split into a Knitting Tea Party Part 2 -- you should still be able to find it and read the last few pages of last week's party.



Sandy said:


> Hi everyone!
> Something strange just happened. I was trying to catch up the last 10 pages of last week's KTP. When I first opened it up there were 104 pages, then as I was reading and up to page 98 it said (LOCKED) in red under the Title and when I got to page 99 at the last post it was Admin stating that this was over the limit and to go to new site. So whatever was beyond that page I'll never know. So evidently when we hit page 99 from now on that will be the end of that! I am currently on page 11 of 45 pages on this week's KTP and busy knitting for my bazaar next weekend. I hope I am able to catch up before things start to be deleted. I went back to copy the message from admin and couldn't get beyond page 9 (how strange is that).


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the really organized (or anal retentive--I'm not sure which) having their supply of yarn catalogued is their way of keeping track of projects and knowing whether they have the right yarn, etc. without having to pull the under the bed bins out to check (at least that's what I have to do).
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> But hunting through your yarn is so much more fun than looking at a computer screen- but then I buy a fair amount of yarn online so I supose it is not all that different.
Click to expand...

I have certainly been happy with buying yarn online. I knew for recent afghans that I could not find 100% machine-washable wool with several shades of a color, dk weight, in a LYS.


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, can you explain 'Great Northern Beans' I have never heard of them!
> 
> 
> 
> A white bean.... also sometimes called a navy bean.
> 
> As to that scammer.... we would all do well to remember what our parents taught us.... "Don't talk to strangers"
> 
> I don't give money to *anyone* even if i *do* know them.... That is the best way to ruin a relationship...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mind you Jynx, that could cut out the KTP, as well- it was the request for money that pulled me up short- just he kept trying.
> Navy bean, I understand- would often use them as a baked bean.
Click to expand...

For many of us navy beans are what you use for baked beans. But around here you sometimes see great northern or even limas.


----------



## oddball

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think that the talents were shared pretty equally - I've see some of your other work!!! My Dad's Mom was the most artistic person I've ever known, china painting, ceramics, watercolors, leather and wood work, silversmithing and lapidary, doilies and cross stitch, on and on..... If I'm lucky I inherited about 1/100 of her talent... and that will just have to be enough!!! I'll have to take some pictures of an assortment of her projects and post them for you!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a work of art!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are so kind- I feel the least creative of the famly- Mum never taught me water colours, only oils, but Bronwen does beautiful miniature work, and her knitting is just about perfect- Mum taught weaving, spinning and leather work for years. And also worked with the pattern as the inspiration in her knitting, never following exactly. Mwyffanwy acted brilliantly- wrote- sang- drew, accompanied herself, and cared tremendously about the world, animals and her friends. Mum was guilty of sending UFO's for the grand kids in later years- consequently we had many toys without faces!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am 'skiting' a bit, I went through to get some of Mother's ceramic work- and came back with these.
> 
> The wedding photo is me and Fale, nearly 20 years ago- Made both outfits, myself.
> 
> The embroidery is for my daughter- apparently it was common for women to embroider samplers commemorating dead children
> 
> The plate Mum copied from a little dutch piece that has since vanished
> 
> And the stone is Bronwen's work, but not her design.
Click to expand...

Beautiful work by everyone Lurker. Those tomatoes are doing well.


----------



## mjs

MawMaw12 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought great northern beans were like big butter beans.
> 
> sam
> 
> I thought they were smaller white beans. I will admit that I don't have a huge knowledge of beans!
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. They are small white, dried beans. At least that is the way we get them and must be soaked over night before cooking. Then cook with ham or bacon pieces for flavor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great northern are not small. Those are pea or navy beans.
Click to expand...


----------



## oddball

thewren said:


> i do hope our friends across the pond forgive us when we slip up like this - we would never purposely offend. i love the bumbag - too funny.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes me laugh Sam. My daughter came to see why I was laughing so loud, and joined in. lol
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought great northern beans were like big butter beans.
> 
> sam
> 
> I thought they were smaller white beans. I will admit that I don't have a huge knowledge of beans!
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. They are small white, dried beans. At least that is the way we get them and must be soaked over night before cooking. Then cook with ham or bacon pieces for flavor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great northern are not small. Those are pea or navy beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a site that explains about beans.
> http://www.cookthink.com/reference/988/Cannellini_beans_vs_Great_Northern_beans_vs_Navy_beans
> _"Cannellini, Great Northern and Navy are three popular types of white beans. What's the difference between them?
> 
> Cannellini beans are large and have that traditional kidney shape. With a slightly nutty taste and mild earthiness, they have a relatively thin skin and tender, creamy flesh. They hold their shape well and are one of the best white beans for salads and ragouts.
> 
> Great Northern beans are smaller than cannellinis and and suitable for any number of uses: salads, soups, stews, ragouts, purees. Their texture is slightly grainy, with a nutty, dense flavor. Popular in North America, Great Northerns look like white baby lima beans.
> 
> Navy beans are small and oval and cook relatively quickly (which, as Aliza Green notes in The Bean Bible, has made them popular with commercial baked bean manufacturers). Known as Boston beans, the white coco, pea beans or alubias chicas, Navy beans are perfect for dishes that don't need the full bean shape to shine: purees, soups, stews and baked beans.
> 
> It's great to know the differences between the three and it's worth paying more attention to them when you're using dried beans. Truthfully though, when we use canned white beans, we use these three almost interchangeably."_
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> i hope this is true darowil -- i am determined to finish my socks i have started - but five tiny needles i still find clumsy - i suppose if i would work on it more it would become easier.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I picked up my socks last night and did both heels. Today I have been knitting on the legs and it seems so slow. I know a lot of people talk about keeping socks on their needles at all time, and I will probably become one of them. However, for me it is not a quick knit. I felt like I knitted hours and maybe got an inch! I am doing 2 at a time, and that probably slows me down also. Just curious, do you think socks are a quick knit or just so much fun it doesn't matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Each sock takes me about 8 hours knitting, they are not a quick knit because they are usually a fine yarn and smaller needles than usual. But at (least with one at a time) you see progress and they are so portable, so adaptable, so easy to add your pattern to the leg and top of the foot. Look so stunning, and feel so great. Thats probably the main reasons why I love socks. And after you have done a few they are mindless knitting and you could well reach the point of not needing a pattern for the basic sock- what more would you want to take out with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I tried using five needles but found that four (three holding the work) fit my hand much better.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well done 5!!! He may have been red faced - but probably pretty proud of himself for being such a good teacher and having such a smart student!! AZ


5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I learn something new every day on this forum.... and often it has nothing to do with knitting or crocheting... how amazing is that!! Thanks! AZ
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know what wise benjamin franklan said - and i paraphrase - never be a borrower or a lender. sam
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this was taken from Shakespeare's Hamlet when Polonius is giving instructions to his son Laertes who is about to go off and get his gentlemanly education in Paris.
> 
> _"Neither a borrower nor a lender be,
> For loan oft loses both itself and friend,
> And borrowing dulls the edge of husbandry."_
> 
> In the Shakespearean days, it was often done to borrow money extensively to keep living above and beyond a household's means. Thus everyone was indebted to everyone else and the rich soon fell from grace over their foolish ways of spending money.
> 
> I think Ben Franklin was just quoting Shakespear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really thoroughly enjoyed both Macbeth and Hamlet in highschool! For my final grade 12 English essay I had to prove whether or not Hamlet was sane/insane. I went about my essay was thoroughly engross in his mindset. However, it was Macbeth who came to my rescue when I needed to supply quotes to prove Hamlet's sanity! I used many quotes from Macbeth and none from the play of Hamlet. It was simple really because Hamlet said nothing that I needed him to say to prove my points!!
> BTW, my paper received a grade of A+ for the essay!! Of course the paper was so well written that my English teacher could find no fault with it. He was rather red faced when I told him three weeks later that I used all Macbeth to prove Hamlet was not crazy. haha, this English teacher taught me Macbeth the year before when I was in grade 11. Fun times!!  :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

if it isn't it sure is a close cousin - thanks katynora.

sam



KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will gwen - but you did what i was going to do.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam I went to the Patons site and looked under free patterns and couldn't find the pattern under the number 8008 or the name Fairytale. If you find it would you pm me?
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks agnes - i will try and find it.
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double post...sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did the same, Gwen, and with the same lack of result, so I Googled "circular baby shawl" and found this: http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/pandaSilk_babyCircShawl.html If it isn't exactly the same as Agnes's, it's awfully close, I think. Agnes, do you agree?
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

It looks like a cloud!!! AZ


agnescr said:


> with all the feather and fan patterns I thought I would add the one I did earlier this year...have lost track with how many of these I have done....2ply baby wool size 5mm needles


----------



## Tessadele

Hi Lurker2, I'm fine now, a bit of pain but I can control it now with painkillers. Just have to make sure I don't get dependent on them. Can't walk on the crutches as it hurts my wrist & having to twist my foot to balance on one toe has made my ankle swell & hurt more than my knee. So I suppose you could say it's a no-win situation. I haven't lost my sense of humour, so there's hope for me yet. Julian is doing all the cooking & clearing up & when I can drive I'll go out & buy replacement crockery. This evening he had a smashing time, he broke a bowl which was one of a pair, but he cheered up when I fold him it was my husband's one & he didn't need it as he's been dead 20 years. Poor man, I have to laugh when I hear the crashes & the curse that follows. Keep well yourself & enjoy your few days off.

Tessa


----------



## AZ Sticks

Ha!!


KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

My goodness!! Thank you Silverow!! I'm so sorry if I offended anyone - AZ


Silverowl said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

Read in yesterday's paper about the folks in southern AZ who've donated the most to political parties, and you know it's going on advertising. But just think what the half million one guy gave could do for the real needs of real people. We've pretty much stopped watching TV (thank heaven for Netflix and watching things the next day online) - can't wait for it to be over.



thewren said:


> i am just waiting for wednesday morning silverowl - then it will finally be over - we are now getting between ten and twenty notices in our mail EVERY day - i keep thinking the money spent on that would feed a lot of hungary people - i would vote for the person that did that.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Glarus isn't that far from where our son and family live - I'll have to check it out. Please send me PM of their B&B. In our younger years, we did the bike rides on the old railroad beds....was quite fun.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Wisconsin. Such a beautiful state. Are you near New Glarus? We have a family friend who owns a B&B and a cheese shop there. Such a quaint pretty town.
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you about the fact that my little corner of the world is going to be " famous" on election day. The BBC W orld News Service is going to be here broadcasting from today until Tuesday.
> They chose Racine because they wanted a smaller city, WI is a swing state ( though not as important as Ohio, Sam), Paul Ryan is our Congressional district representative, we have had the highest unemployment rate in the state.
> The BBC World Service is on NPR in the US and I know those of you around the world can also pick it up. It will be fun to be in the limelight for a bit. (like all of you, I'll be glad when Wednesday comes!)
> WI Joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know New Glarus as well.... Small world....
> 
> My sister is in Lodi and brother in Greendale, but vary familiar with Racine..... WI always seems to have a stron political influence.... and Ohio.... Whew....I know I would have tosssed the phone, TV and radio out the window by now and no one would be ringing the doorbell either.... All the campaigning gets a bit much..... If you happen to be near cameras, be sure and wave a knitting needle at us so we will recognize you......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say it is not just the Americans that seem to be fed up with your election. Every news channel here that I turn on at the moment seems to be covering it down to all the to and froing through the various states.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think that the talents were shared pretty equally - I've see some of your other work!!! My Dad's Mom was the most artistic person I've ever known, china painting, ceramics, watercolors, leather and wood work, silversmithing and lapidary, doilies and cross stitch, on and on..... If I'm lucky I inherited about 1/100 of her talent... and that will just have to be enough!!! I'll have to take some pictures of an assortment of her projects and post them for you!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a work of art!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are so kind- I feel the least creative of the famly- Mum never taught me water colours, only oils, but Bronwen does beautiful miniature work, and her knitting is just about perfect- Mum taught weaving, spinning and leather work for years. And also worked with the pattern as the inspiration in her knitting, never following exactly. Mwyffanwy acted brilliantly- wrote- sang- drew, accompanied herself, and cared tremendously about the world, animals and her friends. Mum was guilty of sending UFO's for the grand kids in later years- consequently we had many toys without faces!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am 'skiting' a bit, I went through to get some of Mother's ceramic work- and came back with these.
> 
> The wedding photo is me and Fale, nearly 20 years ago- Made both outfits, myself.
> 
> The embroidery is for my daughter- apparently it was common for women to embroider samplers commemorating dead children
> 
> The plate Mum copied from a little dutch piece that has since vanished
> 
> And the stone is Bronwen's work, but not her design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful work by everyone Lurker. Those tomatoes are doing well.
Click to expand...

It is odd though when all of you are going into the dark- here we are lightening and warming up!
but thank you for the compliment!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> tut tut, darowil, VEGETABLES! thought you did not go there- or is it just salad?


Well I try and eat the right things sometimes. Salad in particular I don't like. And as with these recipes I tend to add my vegies to a dish, rather than with something else.
And as much as I hate to admit it I am feeling better as I lose weight. Not sure whether it is the eating better or the weight loss (or both).


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lovely L2!! Thank you for sharing with us! AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think that the talents were shared pretty equally - I've see some of your other work!!! My Dad's Mom was the most artistic person I've ever known, china painting, ceramics, watercolors, leather and wood work, silversmithing and lapidary, doilies and cross stitch, on and on..... If I'm lucky I inherited about 1/100 of her talent... and that will just have to be enough!!! I'll have to take some pictures of an assortment of her projects and post them for you!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a work of art!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are so kind- I feel the least creative of the famly- Mum never taught me water colours, only oils, but Bronwen does beautiful miniature work, and her knitting is just about perfect- Mum taught weaving, spinning and leather work for years. And also worked with the pattern as the inspiration in her knitting, never following exactly. Mwyffanwy acted brilliantly- wrote- sang- drew, accompanied herself, and cared tremendously about the world, animals and her friends. Mum was guilty of sending UFO's for the grand kids in later years- consequently we had many toys without faces!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am 'skiting' a bit, I went through to get some of Mother's ceramic work- and came back with these.
> 
> The wedding photo is me and Fale, nearly 20 years ago- Made both outfits, myself.
> 
> The embroidery is for my daughter- apparently it was common for women to embroider samplers commemorating dead children
> 
> The plate Mum copied from a little dutch piece that has since vanished
> 
> And the stone is Bronwen's work, but not her design.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> My goodness!! Thank you Silverow!! I'm so sorry if I offended anyone - AZ
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was sure there had to be a different meaning- after all I think something simple to us, like 'toilet' has rather a different meaning to Americans!!!! but for us it is 'toilet level' humour.
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

Great picture! Don't see many jackrabbits in our neighbor on the west edge of Tucson, though we're on the edge of a major wash/wildlife corridor, with lots of coyotes (of course), bobcats, javelinas, etc. but in the rabbit line, just cottontails. Did have a big Cooper's hawk drinking from a birdbath yesterday, but he took off before I could get a picture :-(



Pontuf said:


> My avatar is one of 17 jackrabbits that seem to have decided that our lot is their home! This jackrabbit in particular finds the lower branches of our front yard trees to be very tasty. Pontuf and I sit at my desk and watch him out the window every morning! Pontuf is especially fascinated by him. The Jack is actually helpful in removing the lower branches for me. These jackrabbits are HUGE and just the neatest animals. From the rear they do not have cottontails but rather deer tails. Here's a rear pick to show you what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such beautiful flowers Gwenie!
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf- interested to know the details of your new avatar- or have I missed something of what Mom has posted?!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness. What an experience to go through and what a mess to clean up. Wish I could be there to help with some of it with you. I will have a look at your photos in a little while. I just am getting online for this morning and will catch up and then go see them. Many Hugs coming your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer,
> 
> We had 4' of water in the house. It's all covered in sand/mud, everything is drenched & destroyed on the 1st floor.All the furniture/appliances either moved around or was overturned at the force/depth of the water. Upstairs smells bad too, is very damp with rusty nail heads beginning to appear...maybe micro-seepage in the roof.Deck is dislodged from concrete footings on the waterfrnt side, but still attached to the house, up at 30-45* angle, steps high & nearly out of the ground. If you go to the "East Coast Friends" thread, I posted a couple of photos there with a few comments.But yes, no one can take away your memories & we will be replacing "objects"... we're very fortunate, as I have said many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2CatsinNJ....So sorry to hear about the damage to your home from H. Sandy. You attitude is inspiring. You show the strength we can find inside when we need it. Will be thinking of you. Would you be willing to post the photos here or give us the link? I haven't even read all the posts here. Woke up with the worst sore throat and bit of fever and yesterday migraine, so my eyes just couldn't face looking through 10 more pages if I had the right thread. There were several East Coast threads. Dh will be back on the computer soon so I have limited time too.
> Hugs
Click to expand...

Sorry you are feeling so down. Woinde rif hte migraine reared tis head because you were fitting (unsuccessfully) the cold or whatever it is? Migraines leave you feeling horrid after so (for me that is worse than the headache itself 2 or 3 days not with it).on top of a cold no wonder you are feeling under the weather.


----------



## Tessadele

Thankyou to everyone who has sent me good wishes, I'm sure I'll be back to normal soon, well as near normal as I've ever been. I think if I was completely normal my family wouldn't recognise me. Time to take my pills & go to sleep, G'night Aaaaaallll,(you can tell Joe's back. Nice to see you, Joe.) see you in the morning, 

Tessa.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I truely am sorry - I just meant that I should get up and go get some exercise time in..... I should go stand in a corner....AZ 


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness!! Thank you Silverow!! I'm so sorry if I offended anyone - AZ
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was sure there had to be a different meaning- after all I think something simple to us, like 'toilet' has rather a different meaning to Americans!!!! but for us it is 'toilet level' humour.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PearlGirl

Hi! I have been on KP, just getting the daily newsletter, for a little while. What a delight to discover the tea party! Your recipes, patterns, pictures, and friendships are both inspiring and refreshing. It has been a joy to follow along this week. I work full time and won't be able to post often, but it is nice to know I can come stop in for a cup of tea.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning everyone! How did you all make out with getting an extra hour in bed? I must say that I appreciate more the fall back than the spring ahead! Just mild aches this morning so now after I drag for a couple of days, I should be back to my normal self! (haha, there is nothing normal about me, did that long ago and found it did not work out well.......)
> 
> On with another cuppa coffee! I do believe that I need to put up my winter bird feeder today. I am getting my winter birds back slowly. The pine grosbecks will soon be here. I have one that is hanging around and calling for his mates to come along! I always have one "early bird".
> 
> After this post, I am off to toss my chicken legs/thighs into the roaster and put in some vegies around it. I am making the chicken dumpling soup in the oven today. I will make the dumplings in the last 15 minutes of the cooking time. I am just not sure if I am making cheddar cheese dumplings or just plain ones! Of course, I could make cranberry ones -- you substitute the liquid in the dumplings for cranberry juice. The dumplings are just the bisquick recipe found on the box.
> 
> I have decided that if I hear nothing about my cousin, then that is good news. If he were hurt or dead, I would have heard from my aunt and uncle, his parents. So no news is good news and I can live with that! Thank you for all your concerns about him.
> 
> Joe, hoping your friends and family are well and safe. You are a darling to be so attentive to your mother and I hope you both find a little corner of peaceful bliss.


Glad you are starting to feel better.
Seems reasonable to assume you would heard by now if anything was wrong. But it was just an extra thing bothering you when you weren't feeling well which you coul dhave done without.


----------



## Lurker 2

PearlGirl said:


> Hi! I have been on KP, just getting the daily newsletter, for a little while. What a delight to discover the tea party! Your recipes, patterns, pictures, and friendships are both inspiring and refreshing. It has been a joy to follow along this week. I work full time and won't be able to post often, but it is nice to know I can come stop in for a cup of tea.


you are so welcome- we love new faces!


----------



## stubbynose

LOL>>>>I have that exact yarn DancerI made my nieces hoodie with that exact colour(Monet) and I am using that yarn tonight but in the colour plumberry I am making her a cowl and a matching hat to go with it.. No wonder I sat looking at it last night wondering where else I saw that colourmystery solved now !! We have the same great taste in yarn too, to add to the many other similarities we share !! Chat soon 



Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok, here is the info on the yarn I used.
> For the tam and scarf set, I used very similar to the photo. It was Red Heart Super Saver called Monet.
> 
> For the other set I posted, I also used Red Heart Super Saver and the colour I used was Cherrycola.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did use simliar colours and not sure on the type. I will see if I have some left in my stash and get back to you on it. But it would be worsted weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to that pattern. http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/5114
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use that yarn and those colors? If so, would you tell us what they are? The colors are just lovely and really do the Fan & Feather pattern justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> i hope this is true darowil -- i am determined to finish my socks i have started - but five tiny needles i still find clumsy - i suppose if i would work on it more it would become easier.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I picked up my socks last night and did both heels. Today I have been knitting on the legs and it seems so slow. I know a lot of people talk about keeping socks on their needles at all time, and I will probably become one of them. However, for me it is not a quick knit. I felt like I knitted hours and maybe got an inch! I am doing 2 at a time, and that probably slows me down also. Just curious, do you think socks are a quick knit or just so much fun it doesn't matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Each sock takes me about 8 hours knitting, they are not a quick knit because they are usually a fine yarn and smaller needles than usual. But at (least with one at a time) you see progress and they are so portable, so adaptable, so easy to add your pattern to the leg and top of the foot. Look so stunning, and feel so great. Thats probably the main reasons why I love socks. And after you have done a few they are mindless knitting and you could well reach the point of not needing a pattern for the basic sock- what more would you want to take out with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

But I have both dpns and my preference of magic loop down pat now with all the socks I have knitted. But after the first pairs you have the priciples behind them and it gets much easier then- you can of course make tham as complicated as you like with what you do for the legs etc. and their are a few patterns that do them in totally different ways- but these don't use the normal techniques and so sock knitting skills are not hugely relevant to them.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> Each sock takes me about 8 hours knitting, they are not a quick knit because they are usually a fine yarn and smaller needles than usual. But at (least with one at a time) you see progress and they are so portable, so adaptable, so easy to add your pattern to the leg and top of the foot. Look so stunning, and feel so great. Thats probably the main reasons why I love socks. And after you have done a few they are mindless knitting and you could well reach the point of not needing a pattern for the basic sock- what more would you want to take out with you?


You are so right. I picked them up and could tell I had accomplished something. The stitches are so small and I watch carefully about dropping stitches. But I do like doing them and they are something I can pick up when I have a minute or two and work on. This is a very simple pattern-knit every stitch. I am using a self-striping yarn from Knit Picks.[/quote]

Because when knitting inth eround there is no row end it doesn;t matter how few stitches you do either -rather difficult for people who want to finish at the end of the row always. (or who can't tell which stitch to knit to next if it is not the end of the row).

Anyway after having got through some large number of pages I am still not finsihed but need to go and eat and head out to the knitting lesson. Th eother teacher coul dbe late so I mus tbe on time toady. Students for the last few weeks have been conspicous by there absence so see what happens today.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party PearlGirl - as you have observed, we are recipes, patterns and pictures, and most of all I would say friendships!! This is a great support group whether you need one or not!! We hope that you drop by at least to say hello whenever you get a minute!!! When you have time be sure and post a picture of your latest project or even you wips!!! Have a wonderful week - Sandi/AZ Sticks


PearlGirl said:


> Hi! I have been on KP, just getting the daily newsletter, for a little while. What a delight to discover the tea party! Your recipes, patterns, pictures, and friendships are both inspiring and refreshing. It has been a joy to follow along this week. I work full time and won't be able to post often, but it is nice to know I can come stop in for a cup of tea.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Have a good class darowil - AZ


darowil said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each sock takes me about 8 hours knitting, they are not a quick knit because they are usually a fine yarn and smaller needles than usual. But at (least with one at a time) you see progress and they are so portable, so adaptable, so easy to add your pattern to the leg and top of the foot. Look so stunning, and feel so great. Thats probably the main reasons why I love socks. And after you have done a few they are mindless knitting and you could well reach the point of not needing a pattern for the basic sock- what more would you want to take out with you?
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right. I picked them up and could tell I had accomplished something. The stitches are so small and I watch carefully about dropping stitches. But I do like doing them and they are something I can pick up when I have a minute or two and work on. This is a very simple pattern-knit every stitch. I am using a self-striping yarn from Knit Picks.
Click to expand...

Because when knitting inth eround there is no row end it doesn;t matter how few stitches you do either -rather difficult for people who want to finish at the end of the row always. (or who can't tell which stitch to knit to next if it is not the end of the row).

Anyway after having got through some large number of pages I am still not finsihed but need to go and eat and head out to the knitting lesson. Th eother teacher coul dbe late so I mus tbe on time toady. Students for the last few weeks have been conspicous by there absence so see what happens today.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

You sure are keeping your sense of humor....and so great of Julian to do the cooking and clean up. I know if it were me, we'd be eating carry out food on paper plates. Let the pain pills do their work====that plus some anti-inflamatory drugs will do you good. Best bet is to just keep off of it and keep the swelling down. Save all your strength to visit with the UK visitors and chance to catch up with Fireball Dave. May you heal quickly!



Tessadele said:


> Hi Lurker2, I'm fine now, a bit of pain but I can control it now with painkillers. Just have to make sure I don't get dependent on them. Can't walk on the crutches as it hurts my wrist & having to twist my foot to balance on one toe has made my ankle swell & hurt more than my knee. So I suppose you could say it's a no-win situation. I haven't lost my sense of humour, so there's hope for me yet. Julian is doing all the cooking & clearing up & when I can drive I'll go out & buy replacement crockery. This evening he had a smashing time, he broke a bowl which was one of a pair, but he cheered up when I fold him it was my husband's one & he didn't need it as he's been dead 20 years. Poor man, I have to laugh when I hear the crashes & the curse that follows. Keep well yourself & enjoy your few days off.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think I need to send this to my brother who is working in London - wouldn't want him to get smacked and not know why!!??

It is interesting to see that language is a living organism and words take on their own meaning over time. I can't imagine trying to learn English and have to figure out all the sland, colloquialisms (sp?) etc.



AZ Sticks said:


> My goodness!! Thank you Silverow!! I'm so sorry if I offended anyone - AZ
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Welcome PearlGirl. Glad to have you come and visit us. Please come as often as you like. There is always room for you at the table.



PearlGirl said:


> Hi! I have been on KP, just getting the daily newsletter, for a little while. What a delight to discover the tea party! Your recipes, patterns, pictures, and friendships are both inspiring and refreshing. It has been a joy to follow along this week. I work full time and won't be able to post often, but it is nice to know I can come stop in for a cup of tea.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Welcome PearlGirl -- glad to have some new people join us this week - it's always fun to see that people are finding us and joining in!!

We are the Knitting Tea Party - but crafts and talents of all kinds are welcome around here and we have quite a few coffee (or other stronger beverages)along with our goodies. We span the globe so there's almost always someone online whether they be from NZ - Australia - Canada - UK - and all time zones in the States. Let us know what you're working on -- pictures please? and your favorite food?

Looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well I do not have Plumberry but I have Melonberry and Fall and Williamsberg Prt. I have lots of yarn in my stash. Lots more Monet also if you run out. 



stubbynose said:


> LOL>>>>I have that exact yarn DancerI made my nieces hoodie with that exact colour(Monet) and I am using that yarn tonight but in the colour plumberry I am making her a cowl and a matching hat to go with it.. No wonder I sat looking at it last night wondering where else I saw that colourmystery solved now !! We have the same great taste in yarn too, to add to the many other similarities we share !! Chat soon


----------



## Marianne818

Good Evening and Welcome to all the new visitors at the table!! 
I've had a wonderful weekend with my DS, so good at making me feel better yet fussing at me constantly for not taking better care of myself. 
Welcome back Joe, we have missed your he he he :thumbup: seriously have been concerned and so sorry to hear that your Mom has not been in the best of health. Keep her and you and yours in our prayers as always. 
Love the pictures.. Carol.. as always beautiful :thumbup: 
I LOVE the feather and fan, I made a scarf with the pattern last year after I found the KP forum. I need to start another sometime, was rough at first but after I got going, it was not that hard. 
5mm, know that we are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. Take care and know we are all here for you!
I can't find my list, but my sympathies for those who lost pets, so much a part of our lives, hurts when they cross over the Rainbow Bridge but plenty of our fur babies there to welcome them.
Tired to catch up on all the reading.. but I'm up to page 22, and having problems staying awake. I really hate the first few days of time changes.. always wake up early or late.. so confusing :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 
For now I will bid you all a good evening/night/morning, hope the morrow brings wonderful times and news for each of us.
Hugs, Loves n Prayers,
oh yes, have my blood draw in the am, hope that iron count is down and red count is up.. soooo don't want another blood transfusion :thumbdown: That will mean 2 days in the hospital and totally NOT in my game plan right now ;-) 
Sweet dreams.. my pillow is calling.. yet it is only 8:25 pm.. gads.. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Hi Lurker2, I'm fine now, a bit of pain but I can control it now with painkillers. Just have to make sure I don't get dependent on them. Can't walk on the crutches as it hurts my wrist & having to twist my foot to balance on one toe has made my ankle swell & hurt more than my knee. So I suppose you could say it's a no-win situation. I haven't lost my sense of humour, so there's hope for me yet. Julian is doing all the cooking & clearing up & when I can drive I'll go out & buy replacement crockery. This evening he had a smashing time, he broke a bowl which was one of a pair, but he cheered up when I fold him it was my husband's one & he didn't need it as he's been dead 20 years. Poor man, I have to laugh when I hear the crashes & the curse that follows. Keep well yourself & enjoy your few days off.
> 
> Tessa


oh my goodness- Fale is actually quite adept at washing up- if he EVER did it! My trip will be over so quickly- especially with Bronwen working! I just hope the little boy is not overwhelmed by seeing his nana in the flesh- I am not going to have much time at all with him- but he is used to cameras! I intend to price sd cards tomorrow- and get some more yarn- I have a pattern I want to try- via NanaCaren and courtesy of Dave!


----------



## melyn

I found some sites that are selling the pattern now,including amazon, although it is out of stock on there 

http://www.mcadirect.com/shop/patons-pattern-8008-traditional-shawls-in-ply-p-2300.html

http://www.hcscrafts.co.uk/item.php?item_id=3186

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Patons-Knitting-Pattern-8008-50inx50in/dp/B005O0B0R8



agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely beautiful agnes - what beautiful work - where would one fine this pattern?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> with all the feather and fan patterns I thought I would add the one I did earlier this year...have lost track with how many of these I have done....2ply baby wool size 5mm needles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam as you will see my pattern is a tad old but patons have reissued it as Patons Fairytale 3ply number 8008,has a price for Canada on new copy so you might be able to get it on line
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Good Night Marianne. Sweet Dreams.



Marianne818 said:


> Good Evening and Welcome to all the new visitors at the table!!
> I've had a wonderful weekend with my DS, so good at making me feel better yet fussing at me constantly for not taking better care of myself.
> Welcome back Joe, we have missed your he he he :thumbup: seriously have been concerned and so sorry to hear that your Mom has not been in the best of health. Keep her and you and yours in our prayers as always.
> Love the pictures.. Carol.. as always beautiful :thumbup:
> I LOVE the feather and fan, I made a scarf with the pattern last year after I found the KP forum. I need to start another sometime, was rough at first but after I got going, it was not that hard.
> 5mm, know that we are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. Take care and know we are all here for you!
> I can't find my list, but my sympathies for those who lost pets, so much a part of our lives, hurts when they cross over the Rainbow Bridge but plenty of our fur babies there to welcome them.
> Tired to catch up on all the reading.. but I'm up to page 22, and having problems staying awake. I really hate the first few days of time changes.. always wake up early or late.. so confusing :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> For now I will bid you all a good evening/night/morning, hope the morrow brings wonderful times and news for each of us.
> Hugs, Loves n Prayers,
> oh yes, have my blood draw in the am, hope that iron count is down and red count is up.. soooo don't want another blood transfusion :thumbdown: That will mean 2 days in the hospital and totally NOT in my game plan right now ;-)
> Sweet dreams.. my pillow is calling.. yet it is only 8:25 pm.. gads.. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

For the fur baby lovers.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Here is one for all of us who are questioning our frame of minds! It is the Bathtub Test!!!:lol:


----------



## Southern Gal

Dreamweaver said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am done with the june cleaver stuff today.... i did some tai chi today with my dvd. i just can't get myself coordinated though. so now i have had my shower and i am gonna set down and watch some movies i have recorded and knit. everyone have a blessed day :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> And here I was going to send you a nice apron so you could look the part......
> 
> I took a Tai Chi class and enjoyed it, but I do better with yoga... I can't seem to get a smooth rythmn going with the other. I'm sure more practice would have helped, but the class was too early in the morning for this gal..... I do have the instructor's video,,, but my yoga is great and DH bought me a dance one for the Wii. That will definitety be for when no one is around!!!
Click to expand...

 :lol: oh my even when i was young i never could dance, i realized early on i have no coordination or whatever it takes to dance, so i didn't humilate myself or anyone else by doing it. but i love tai chi, i just need to find a really basic beginner dvd. the one i have hs a person doing it for beginners/ and two others doing it in other advanced stages. but its been yrs since i did it, so i am not beating myself up for not being better. :? now the Wii dance thing, i would be rolling doing it, with anyone, i am just so pitiful and certainly wouldn't want anyone to watch. yrs ago a close friend and i used to do some richard simmons stuff, and we would just get so tickled at ourselves :mrgreen: i made sure to draw attention to the fact that i had on pearls at church, just wanted bj to know i am working on my roll model


----------



## KatyNora

melyn said:


> I found some sites that are selling the pattern now,including amazon, although it is out of stock on there
> 
> http://www.mcadirect.com/shop/patons-pattern-8008-traditional-shawls-in-ply-p-2300.html
> 
> http://www.hcscrafts.co.uk/item.php?item_id=3186
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Patons-Knitting-Pattern-8008-50inx50in/dp/B005O0B0R8


Thanks, Melyn. You've solved the mystery, it seems. Looks like both the pattern book and the Fairytale yarn are UK products, which explains why they don't show up on Paton's US web site. I imagine they're still accessible on line, but I'll probably stick with the Crystal Palace freebie, just 'cause it's so much easier and I'm lazy. :x


----------



## jheiens

PearlGirl said:


> Hi! I have been on KP, just getting the daily newsletter, for a little while. What a delight to discover the tea party! Your recipes, patterns, pictures, and friendships are both inspiring and refreshing. It has been a joy to follow along this week. I work full time and won't be able to post often, but it is nice to know I can come stop in for a cup of tea.


Welcome, PearlGirl. Please feel free to stop in often and join us. We work at being civil and friendly, caring and really talented in various crafts--well, some of us are talented, anyway. LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

KTPers I'm going to call it a day and head to bed. Can't believe how much I've slept this weekend. Any-who...you folks have a wonderful evening and once your head does hit the pillow a restful sleep. Those on the other side who are just not getting up have a wonderful start to your day. Will check in tomorrow. Peace to all.
GweniePooh


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Night night Gweniepooh. Hm this is starting to sound like the Waltons. Sweet dreams. See you tomorrow.


----------



## redriet60

Sq_Dancer said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I did this set last year.
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
Click to expand...

Sq dancer, your scarf and hat are beautiful. I love the colors. 
Still trying to catch up, I seem to be 30 pages behind no matter what I do. Just keep reading I guess.


----------



## Sq_Dancer




----------



## Sq_Dancer

That is what I do. Seems to go real fast in here now. Have fun. I posted the yarns I used later on and also the link for the pattern.



redriet60 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> I did this set last year.
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sq dancer, your scarf and hat are beautiful. I love the colors.
> Still trying to catch up, I seem to be 30 pages behind no matter what I do. Just keep reading I guess.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

And one more.


----------



## Ask4j

KatyNora said:


> Oh, your loot is lovely, Ask4j!! Obviously, Twinkle agrees but I'm not sure I'd trust her for long with all those goodies.  Remember what happened to Sam's yarn with the puppies!


Thank you for your concern but Twinkle is the ideal kitty. She has never harmed anything of value. She loves to claw boxes before I recycle them and knows its okay. But has never played with my yarn and this is the first time she has actually laid on it--far better than the polyester comforter I'm sure. I've talked about her before here on KP. She has manners and has never jumped up onto the kitchen counters or dining table and will never touch an unattended plate of people food if I get up to answer the phone. She is older now but from the first day I got her she was this way. She does firmly remind me when it is brushing time and when the litter box needs changing--it's amazing how she gets her point across.


----------



## Ask4j

5mmdpns said:


> Here is one for all of us who are questioning our frame of minds! It is the Bathtub Test!!!:lol:


I like this lol!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

It seems that alot of us have fur babies. We should make a list of all their names (and how they got them or what they mean) and what they are and what they are like. I find this very interesting and there are some interesting names. 
I will start with 
Frodo - Llaso-Apso/Shih Tzu cross dog. 11 years old and born the day after 9/11. He is black and white and is my faithful little buddy. He is not a yapper, but he will bark if someone comes to the door. Once he gets used to who is there, he will go and lay down again. He was named after Frodo the hobbit from Lord of the Rings because I thought he looked like a hobbit when he was little. 
Tommy - Russian Blue shorthair cat - 2 years old. Not too creative with his name. He had a brother who I named Sam. They were also named after Hobbits. Sammy died last year and we have no idea from what. Tommy is a house cat and never goes outside. He loves to watch the birds and critters out at the bird feeder and then sleeps the rest of the day. He is a very well behaved cat who picks and chooses who he wants to be around, but is for the most part, shy. He will talk when I walk into the room he is sleeping in. 
Sammy was named after Samwise "Sam" Gamgee from the Lord of the Rings
Tommy was named after Tolman "Tom" Cotton from Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> It seems that alot of us have fur babies. We should make a list of all their names (and how they got them or what they mean) and what they are and what they are like. I find this very interesting and there are some interesting names.
> I will start with
> Frodo - Llaso-Apso/Shih Tzu cross dog. 11 years old and born the day after 9/11. He is black and white and is my faithful little buddy. He is not a yapper, but he will bark if someone comes to the door. Once he gets used to who is there, he will go and lay down again. He was named after Frodo the hobbit from Lord of the Rings because I thought he looked like a hobbit when he was little.
> Tommy - Russian Blue shorthair cat - 2 years old. Not too creative with his name. He had a brother who I named Sam. They were also named after Hobbits. Sammy died last year and we have no idea from what. Tommy is a house cat and never goes outside. He loves to watch the birds and critters out at the bird feeder and then sleeps the rest of the day. He is a very well behaved cat who picks and chooses who he wants to be around, but is for the most part, shy. He will talk when I walk into the room he is sleeping in.
> Sammy was named after Samwise "Sam" Gamgee from the Lord of the Rings
> Tommy was named after Tolman "Tom" Cotton from Lord of the Rings.


I have Rufus the Mutt- named because it sounds like Woofus- and some of the children we know do call him such.

Ringo my naughty 'inbred' Cardiganshire Corgi- so named because of his white collar, but his Kennel name is Hansome Harry.

my cats have all died [of old age mostly] and have not yet been replaced


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh how cute. I bet the kids love them.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have Rufus the Mutt- named because it sounds like Woofus- and some of the children we know do call him such.
> 
> Ringo my naughty 'inbred' Cardiganshire Corgi- so named because of his white collar, but his Kennel name is Hansome Harry.
> 
> my cats have all died [of old age mostly] and have not yet been replaced


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one for all of us who are questioning our frame of minds! It is the Bathtub Test!!!:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this lol!
Click to expand...

hahah, and I prefer showers!!! It was good for a laugh! :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> where are these groups and how much do they charge?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i ought to send it to you to see if you can untangle it. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I *like* that challenge. There are even a couple of groups on Ravelry that will do that for you.... it takes all kinds....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/knot-a-problem

Here is a link or just go to ravely and go to Groups - I typed in yarn detanglers and this is the group that ame up,... I don't think they charge..... You don't have to join the group but can start a new topic and ask for help.... OR you can go to the log of people by location to see if someone is near you and then send that person a message.... I may just join to do it.... Keeps the fingers challenged!!!!!! I think of it as a big puzzle.... They have hints if you do it yourself.......


----------



## KatyNora

Ask4j said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, your loot is lovely, Ask4j!! Obviously, Twinkle agrees but I'm not sure I'd trust her for long with all those goodies.  Remember what happened to Sam's yarn with the puppies!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your concern but Twinkle is the ideal kitty. She has never harmed anything of value. She loves to claw boxes before I recycle them and knows its okay. But has never played with my yarn and this is the first time she has actually laid on it--far better than the polyester comforter I'm sure. I've talked about her before here on KP. She has manners and has never jumped up onto the kitchen counters or dining table and will never touch an unattended plate of people food if I get up to answer the phone. She is older now but from the first day I got her she was this way. She does firmly remind me when it is brushing time and when the litter box needs changing--it's amazing how she gets her point across.
Click to expand...

Wow, Twinkle really is an ideal kitty! I've had a number of cats over the years (none right now), but never one so well-behaved. Haven't had any regular counter-jumpers, but the furniture has sometimes been a bit the worse for wear. :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> It seems that alot of us have fur babies. We should make a list of all their names (and how they got them or what they mean) and what they are and what they are like. I find this very interesting and there are some interesting names.


I have a mini schnauzer. She was born on Good Friday, April 6. I wanted a little black mini schnauzer and the breeder told us she had one female black puppy left unspoken for. It was great that she was a female. Her sire was the Canadian show champion for several years. Her mother was a great purebred bitch with papers. Before I even knew about her, she had gotten her tattoo done. After I got her home and was trying to decide on her name, I was playing with her and read her tattoo. It was my first name and my last initial. There was a number between my first name and my last initial -- it was my lucky number. I named her Lucky.
Twice she has saved my life. She sleeps with me. The first time she saved my life was a couple of years ago. I was in bed and about to nod off for the night. She pestered me and pestered me. She did not seem to want anything for herself. She kept on pestering me and would not let me go to sleep. I must admit that I was starting to feel annoyed by her behavior. I did get up and take my blood sugar as I am diabetic. My blood sugar was 1.4 mmol/lt. I had to get something to eat immediately, I was in danger of slipping into a diabetic coma. 
The next time she saved my life, she actually woke me up around 3AM. I was sound asleep and she kept on jumping on me and yapping at me. I did eventually wake up and felt totally out of sorts. I took my blood sugar and it was 1.2mmol/lt. I was again in danger of slipping into a diabetic coma. Both times there would have been no one available to help me and I would not have been discovered for a couple of days -- too late to do anything about me.
I guess I would call her my Lucky dog!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

That is an amazing story. Thank you so much for sharing it. Animals do have special senses I think. They know who is good and who is not. They can sense when we are out of sorts. They are truly wonderful companions.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that alot of us have fur babies. We should make a list of all their names (and how they got them or what they mean) and what they are and what they are like. I find this very interesting and there are some interesting names.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mini schnauzer. She was born on Good Friday, April 6. I wanted a little black mini schnauzer and the breeder told us she had one female black puppy left unspoken for. It was great that she was a female. Her sire was the Canadian show champion for several years. Her mother was a great purebred bitch with papers. Before I even knew about her, she had gotten her tattoo done. After I got her home and was trying to decide on her name, I was playing with her and read her tattoo. It was my first name and my last initial. There was a number between my first name and my last initial -- it was my lucky number. I named her Lucky.
> Twice she has saved my life. She sleeps with me. The first time she saved my life was a couple of years ago. I was in bed and about to nod off for the night. She pestered me and pestered me. She did not seem to want anything for herself. She kept on pestering me and would not let me go to sleep. I must admit that I was starting to feel annoyed by her behavior. I did get up and take my blood sugar as I am diabetic. My blood sugar was 1.4 mmol/lt. I had to get something to eat immediately, I was in danger of slipping into a diabetic coma.
> The next time she saved my life, she actually woke me up around 3AM. I was sound asleep and she kept on jumping on me and yapping at me. I did eventually wake up and felt totally out of sorts. I took my blood sugar and it was 1.2mmol/lt. I was again in danger of slipping into a diabetic coma. Both times there would have been no one available to help me and I would not have been discovered for a couple of days -- too late to do anything about me.
> I guess I would call her my Lucky dog!
Click to expand...


----------



## Redkimba

Sq_Dancer said:


> It seems that alot of us have fur babies. We should make a list of all their names (and how they got them or what they mean) and what they are and what they are like. I find this very interesting and there are some interesting names.


I recently added 2 new ones after losing my elderly cats. First is Lilly Rose; she is a very petite Manx (no tail). She is very quiet & decidedly a "lady" cat.

My other one is Darwin "Monkeytoes". I call him the Monkeytoes part because he is a polydactyl Bombay mix. I did not name him Darwin; someone else took care of that.

They really balance each other out. She's quiet; he's very loud. He is twice Lilly's size, but she is in charge.


----------



## pammie1234

Well, you don't check for 1 day, and there is tons of pages to catch up on! I can't remember everything, but just know that I wish you all well. I loved the bathtub joke! That was really clever. Pictures are all beautiful. Love the round baby blanket. Everyone is so talented and creative on this site. Welcome to the newcomers! We hope you will come visit often. DD came over today and did her laundry. She was supposed to help me, but she fooled with her phone most of the time.I'm pretty tired even though we didn't do a whole lot. I did knit on my socks and that was fun. It is after 10:00 and I still haven't eaten. I'm waiting now for the football game to end. I am going to try to not get so behind, and I think I need to start taking notes on things I want to comment on!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

hehehehe. Amazing how it does not matter how small you are or that you are female, you can still have control. LOL Thank you for sharing.



Redkimba said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that alot of us have fur babies. We should make a list of all their names (and how they got them or what they mean) and what they are and what they are like. I find this very interesting and there are some interesting names.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently added 2 new ones after losing my elderly cats. First is Lilly Rose; she is a very petite Manx (no tail). She is very quiet & decidedly a "lady" cat.
> 
> My other one is Darwin "Monkeytoes". I call him the Monkeytoes part because he is a polydactyl Bombay mix. I did not name him Darwin; someone else took care of that.
> 
> They really balance each other out. She's quiet; he's very loud. He is twice Lilly's size, but she is in charge.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Me too Pammie. I'm at least 20 pages behind, after being out with mom all day and tired tonight so off to bed after the news.... I HOPE... I'm thinking of making everyone turn in their phones at my front door... My oldest daughter is addicted and the youngest grand...... the other two girls aren't bad, but I think it is rude to use your phone if front of others.... unless there is a true need.... and then you excuse yourself.... I know, I know, I'm dreamin....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sam...

I was on the net looking for events to take mom on a ride and found that there is a PEANUT BETTER Festical in Texas.... Who knew? I love it on green appples and in the dark chocolate Reeses..... a nice peanut butter and bacon grilled sandwich.... but you have me beat my a mile.....


----------



## Sq_Dancer

When I was out in BC visiting my family, my daughter took me to a little child's birthday party, of which all the parents were invited as well as the grandma's and grandpa's and aunts and uncles, etc. In other words, quite a mixture of ages. I did not know anyone other than my own daughter, grandchildren and daughters boyfriend. Everyone sat there playing on their telephones. Texting, playing games, watching their dogs at home on a camcorder. you name it. It was the most rediculous thing I have ever seen. I have a cell now and yes, I do carry it with me, but rarely have phone calls. And I surely do not play games on it or check emails. I strictly take phone calls but would not hold a conversation of any length with others around. You are right, it is darn rude.



Dreamweaver said:


> Me too Pammie. I'm at least 20 pages behind, after being out with mom all day and tired tonight so off to bed after the news.... I HOPE... I'm thinking of making everyone turn in their phones at my front door... My oldest daughter is addicted and the youngest grand...... the other two girls aren't bad, but I think it is rude to use your phone if front of others.... unless there is a true need.... and then you excuse yourself.... I konw, I know, I'm dreamin....


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too Pammie. I'm at least 20 pages behind, after being out with mom all day and tired tonight so off to bed after the news.... I HOPE... I'm thinking of making everyone turn in their phones at my front door... My oldest daughter is addicted and the youngest grand...... the other two girls aren't bad, but I think it is rude to use your phone if front of others.... unless there is a true need.... and then you excuse yourself.... I know, I know, I'm dreamin....


Same problem with my kids and grandkids. they don't seem to be able to let it go for a second. We finally told our kids, not while they were visiting us - Actually, it worked because now they put them away when we visit them. I think my son knew from growing up in our house that you treat company and geriatric (us) people - even family, with respect and once we told him it bothered us, the family doesn't do it now. took me a year to finally tell him.

sometimes you have to remind your kids about respect. the Grand daughter is great - she forgot and came in and apologized to 'Papa and I'

How are you doing Jynx? feeling well, I hope. I hope you have had a nice weekend. Shirley


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: Lurker2--love the night photo!!! Makes me want to go to sleep!!!


----------



## iamsam

oh yes indeed pearlgirl - we will have fresh tea ready to pour whenever you find the time to stop in - we will look forward to it -we will even have a stool so you can put your feet up.

sam



PearlGirl said:


> Hi! I have been on KP, just getting the daily newsletter, for a little while. What a delight to discover the tea party! Your recipes, patterns, pictures, and friendships are both inspiring and refreshing. It has been a joy to follow along this week. I work full time and won't be able to post often, but it is nice to know I can come stop in for a cup of tea.


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  Gweniepooh-LOVE THE PHOTOS!! Beautiful flowers.


----------



## iamsam

don't they train dogs to do this - they smell the difference somehow. so glad you had lucky right there to help you - they are indeed man's/woman's best friend.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that alot of us have fur babies. We should make a list of all their names (and how they got them or what they mean) and what they are and what they are like. I find this very interesting and there are some interesting names.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mini schnauzer. She was born on Good Friday, April 6. I wanted a little black mini schnauzer and the breeder told us she had one female black puppy left unspoken for. It was great that she was a female. Her sire was the Canadian show champion for several years. Her mother was a great purebred bitch with papers. Before I even knew about her, she had gotten her tattoo done. After I got her home and was trying to decide on her name, I was playing with her and read her tattoo. It was my first name and my last initial. There was a number between my first name and my last initial -- it was my lucky number. I named her Lucky.
> Twice she has saved my life. She sleeps with me. The first time she saved my life was a couple of years ago. I was in bed and about to nod off for the night. She pestered me and pestered me. She did not seem to want anything for herself. She kept on pestering me and would not let me go to sleep. I must admit that I was starting to feel annoyed by her behavior. I did get up and take my blood sugar as I am diabetic. My blood sugar was 1.4 mmol/lt. I had to get something to eat immediately, I was in danger of slipping into a diabetic coma.
> The next time she saved my life, she actually woke me up around 3AM. I was sound asleep and she kept on jumping on me and yapping at me. I did eventually wake up and felt totally out of sorts. I took my blood sugar and it was 1.2mmol/lt. I was again in danger of slipping into a diabetic coma. Both times there would have been no one available to help me and I would not have been discovered for a couple of days -- too late to do anything about me.
> I guess I would call her my Lucky dog!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Redkimba said:


> Sam if you have yarn that needs detangling, pm me. I can at least see if I can straighten it out.


I'll help.... We are both in the Dallas area......


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol: :roll: Designer1234--Picture is absolutely breathtaking!!! would love to see someday in person!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

I still have a few pages of catch-up.... but don't want to forget what I've read.

Gwen... LOVE the house and all the windows across the front... and your flowers... The rose is a favorite color of mine and the hydrangea ... I have one growing in a large pot, Do you ever dry the flowers? they make wonderful wreaths or other decoration......

BTW... * my* house is beige brick and the top is a Tudor style of a soft yellow wIth dark green accent boards and a terra cotta front door... I painted it by brush and some tricky scaffolding for the second floor.... it needs to be redone.... but I'm not so sure I want to do it ... or can... this time around......


----------



## iamsam

ooh - i like that jynx - peanut butter and bacon - what a great combo - will definitely try that one. think on toasted whole wheat or day old bread - i really don't like fresh bread - it is so gummy - mine gets to be several several days old as slow as i am at eating it.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam...
> 
> I was on the net looking for events to take mom on a ride and found that there is a PEANUT BETTER Festical in Texas.... Who knew? I love it on green appples and in the dark chocolate Reeses..... a nice peanut butter and bacon grilled sandwich.... but you have me beat my a mile.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer... I remember when you posted that picture... How I would love to visit Banff... My brother honeymooned there with his second bride..... You are so right about the cold... Dampness makes all the difference... a crisp, dry cold can be quite low and still nice.....


----------



## iamsam

i'll get it in the mail tomorrow.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam if you have yarn that needs detangling, pm me. I can at least see if I can straighten it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll help.... We are both in the Dallas area......
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ - LOVE the cowl/hat.... What a great idea. Hope that DH's health issues get resolved soon. I know that Chron's can be controlled... but all changes are hard.....


----------



## carol's gifts

:lol:  purl2diva--beautiful work!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sam.... I like do the sandwich in a skillet with melted butter, just like a grilled cheese... I figure butter makes everything better, but toast would be quicker..


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fabulous trip Sam. Phantom Ranch is awesome as is the whole canyon.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought there was a panda bear in your avatar, then with glasses realized it is the tire of a car. :wink:
Click to expand...

Just as well you put on your glasses- who knows what else you woul dbe seeing otherwise! Mind you a panda is much nicer to see than a car tyre.

But I did like the jackrabbit especially his tail. Sure doesn't look right.

It thundering here and think we might be getting lighting as well also got very dark so I might go and have something to eat- maybe frozen bannana to get my fruit in for th eday. Wonder if your meant to have a variety of fruit or if only bannanas is OK?

See you all later.- and even further behind now than I was.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Carol..... When we were in Chicago area and hockey was just taking off in the HS, we had a friend who sponsored a team. We spent many a Sunday morning watching games and then DH would make Eggs Benedict in a camper for 20 of us..... I always was an ice skater... in fact, met DH that way... and my dad even built me my own rink one year so the the La Fontaine brothers (7 of them) who lived behind us taught me to play hockey... Makita was practically second DD's first work and we were season ticket holders there and here.... I am so mad about the lockout... spitting nails.... and the Legends game was cancelled yesterday..... Hockey and race cars.... I just love speed.....


----------



## Lurker 2

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: Lurker2--love the night photo!!! Makes me want to go to sleep!!!


thank you Carol!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker.... The first time i ever say a Bird of Paradise flower was in the arrangement DH had delivered to me when our first daughter was born. the center vase was in a pink wooden carousel that played music and the flowers were all very exotic for a baby arrangement. I love them still. All the pictures of the creative efforts are fabulous.... I only made DH one suit and it was a doubleknit material.. so nowhere near as difficult as the lovel one you made for Fale and the dress..... WOW... There are so many ways that the departed are memorialized... Your crossstitch is a lovely memory..... (I do/did samples for a stitchery shop and did not spot your little error until you pointed it out.) I remember my grandmother had a ring made of braided human hair with a little gold oval with the initials of a decesased relative. I thought it the most unusual and beautiful ring...... Making jewwelry from the departed one's hair was apparently another very popular remberance at one point.

My grandmother's sister was a professional china painter for a firm in Chicago and also had her own studio at one point. Mom has some of her work and I covet it..... Maybe I can get a picture next time I'm over. The piece you show is very Delft in feel and quite nice and the miniature work is fantastic. it has always fascinated me... how just a dot or two can express so much...... It seems to me that all the women in your line are quite talented in many different ways, yourself included what with being a past singer, seamstress, knitter of original designs, photographer and bread baker of international renown.. A Jill of All Trades......


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> don't they train dogs to do this - they smell the difference somehow. so glad you had lucky right there to help you - they are indeed man's/woman's best friend.
> 
> sam


Yes, there are dogs that have been documented to have found cancer in their owners....

Not the same.... but I *know* animals have empathy for us when we are ill. Motley was a spoiled and demanding cat - quite the queen, but she sure knew I was ill when I came home from surgery. She stopped walking on my back in bed, slept on the 'wrong" sidee because of the way I had to lay, would make sure that her paw was on top of my hand to have contact with me all night..... so gentle and concerned..... Not my real Motley Crew at all.... but she sensed that things were different and tried to comfort me and take care of me.... We've all had our pets do something similar on a down day..... Just one more reason why we love them so....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Joe P..... The more the merrier... How great that stepson is able to find work and be right next door...... I'm sure that you will be adding an extra leaf to the table for many a dinner..... What fun to have a little one around... That should put a twinkle in you and your mom's eyes..... too bad they can't be her by Christmas..... for a big family holiday...... Sounds like you are going to have a houseful of love..... Enjoy.


----------



## Dreamweaver

I am actually caught up.... That is unbelievabe.... I'm logging out now.... Shhhhhh.. I don't want to wake anyone up... Have a great week, one and all.


----------



## iamsam

i never thought of that jynx - no - i love the idea - definitely like a grilled cheese - much better than toast. yum

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam.... I like do the sandwich in a skillet with melted butter, just like a grilled cheese... I figure butter makes everything better, but toast would be quicker..


----------



## iamsam

think it is time for me to go to bed - see you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Lurker.... The first time i ever say a Bird of Paradise flower was in the arrangement DH had delivered to me when our first daughter was born. the center vase was in a pink wooden carousel that played music and the flowers were all very exotic for a baby arrangement. I love them still. All the pictures of the creative efforts are fabulous.... I only made DH one suit and it was a doubleknit material.. so nowhere near as difficult as the lovel one you made for Fale and the dress..... WOW... There are so many ways that the departed are memorialized... Your crossstitch is a lovely memory..... (I do/did samples for a stitchery shop and did not spot your little error until you pointed it out.) I remember my grandmother had a ring made of braided human hair with a little gold oval with the initials of a decesased relative. I thought it the most unusual and beautiful ring...... Making jewwelry from the departed one's hair was apparently another very popular remberance at one point.
> 
> My grandmother's sister was a professional china painter for a firm in Chicago and also had her own studio at one point. Mom has some of her work and I covet it..... Maybe I can get a picture next time I'm over. The piece you show is very Delft in feel and quite nice and the miniature work is fantastic. it has always fascinated me... how just a dot or two can express so much...... It seems to me that all the women in your line are quite talented in many different ways, yourself included what with being a past singer, seamstress, knitter of original designs, photographer and bread baker of international renown.. A Jill of All Trades......


Jynx, you are too kind!

the arrangement with the bird of paradise flowers sounds really great!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> with all the feather and fan patterns I thought I would add the one I did earlier this year...have lost track with how many of these I have done....2ply baby wool size 5mm needles
> 
> 
> 
> is this the one known as Bubbles? some one was asking if I had my copy still- but I have barely a toe hold in the box/work room.
> 
> Lovely work- do you do anything other than knit?- your speed has to be fantastic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I wish .......I still work full time,hospital catering but due to retire end of Jan 2013 so will get some serious knitting done then.....
Click to expand...

Can't wait to see the work that will come off your needles then!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think that the talents were shared pretty equally - I've see some of your other work!!! My Dad's Mom was the most artistic person I've ever known, china painting, ceramics, watercolors, leather and wood work, silversmithing and lapidary, doilies and cross stitch, on and on..... If I'm lucky I inherited about 1/100 of her talent... and that will just have to be enough!!! I'll have to take some pictures of an assortment of her projects and post them for you!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a work of art!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are so kind- I feel the least creative of the famly- Mum never taught me water colours, only oils, but Bronwen does beautiful miniature work, and her knitting is just about perfect- Mum taught weaving, spinning and leather work for years. And also worked with the pattern as the inspiration in her knitting, never following exactly. Mwyffanwy acted brilliantly- wrote- sang- drew, accompanied herself, and cared tremendously about the world, animals and her friends. Mum was guilty of sending UFO's for the grand kids in later years- consequently we had many toys without faces!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am 'skiting' a bit, I went through to get some of Mother's ceramic work- and came back with these.
> 
> The wedding photo is me and Fale, nearly 20 years ago- Made both outfits, myself.
> 
> The embroidery is for my daughter- apparently it was common for women to embroider samplers commemorating dead children
> 
> The plate Mum copied from a little dutch piece that has since vanished
> 
> And the stone is Bronwen's work, but not her design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each one a treasure. You must be quite a seamstress too. Making a man's suit is not easy and looks like a beautiful gown. Love the flowers and seeing your garden area. What is skiting? Treading on slippery ground?
Click to expand...

no, to 'skite' is to boast- I think the word came out in the 1850's or later, but may no longer be used in Britain.


----------



## Lurker 2

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures Lurker 2; I think the bird of paradise is one of the most beautiful, unusual flowers. Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> they certainly are unusual! 5 probably knows, I think they may be from New Guinea.
Click to expand...

with reference the cordyline, they are classified as a lily, BTW


----------



## Lurker 2

We have a vast amount of fireworks going off around us now. It is dark at last at 8-50pm. Some sound so like the report of gunfire.


----------



## darowil

Silverowl said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we follow the UK usage.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> i do hope our friends across the pond forgive us when we slip up like this - we would never purposely offend. i love the bumbag - too funny.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its OK Sam most of us are used to your strange use of the word fanny. You can imagine how we react to someone called Fanny!
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> five to the rescue - thanks five - i just didn't want to go back and look - lazy me.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, after the last several days of not being able to do anything, this was no problem at all. Today I made the roasted chicken stew and did bisquick cranberry bisquits. I should fold up my laundry, but am feeling a bit draggy. I will drag around for a couple of days before I get any energy back.
> 
> I did not even knit on my socks, I only got out another sock book and I am reading in it. It is the Sock Knitter's Workshop by Ewa Jostes and Stephanie van der Linden. It is quite an interesting book. Some things in it are more appealing to me than other things. As these two authors are German, there are some phrases/terms that are a bit off for my English. But all understandable.
Click to expand...

I'll be intereseted to see how you find it- I found things that seemed to be wrong. Nothing I couldn't deal with myself but a concern if recommending it to new knitters. Can't remember what now as I have left iti on the shelf for a while. Too many other things to do to be looking for socks to do!


----------



## darowil

bellestarr12 said:


> and someone told me once that in Burma it's incredibly crude and rude and probably lewd to let anyone see the soles of your bare feet!


This is actually quite common in many cultures- and as bare feet and sitting on the floor are often the norm in these countries as well it is very awkward for those of us who are not used to sitting on the floor as we need to watch how we sit too.


----------



## darowil

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness. What an experience to go through and what a mess to clean up. Wish I could be there to help with some of it with you. I will have a look at your photos in a little while. I just am getting online for this morning and will catch up and then go see them. Many Hugs coming your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer,
> 
> We had 4' of water in the house. It's all covered in sand/mud, everything is drenched & destroyed on the 1st floor.All the furniture/appliances either moved around or was overturned at the force/depth of the water. Upstairs smells bad too, is very damp with rusty nail heads beginning to appear...maybe micro-seepage in the roof.Deck is dislodged from concrete footings on the waterfrnt side, but still attached to the house, up at 30-45* angle, steps high & nearly out of the ground. If you go to the "East Coast Friends" thread, I posted a couple of photos there with a few comments.But yes, no one can take away your memories & we will be replacing "objects"... we're very fortunate, as I have said many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2CatsinNJ....So sorry to hear about the damage to your home from H. Sandy. You attitude is inspiring. You show the strength we can find inside when we need it. Will be thinking of you. Would you be willing to post the photos here or give us the link? I haven't even read all the posts here. Woke up with the worst sore throat and bit of fever and yesterday migraine, so my eyes just couldn't face looking through 10 more pages if I had the right thread. There were several East Coast threads. Dh will be back on the computer soon so I have limited time too.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you are feeling so down. Woinde rif hte migraine reared tis head because you were fitting (unsuccessfully) the cold or whatever it is? Migraines leave you feeling horrid after so (for me that is worse than the headache itself 2 or 3 days not with it).on top of a cold no wonder you are feeling under the weather.
Click to expand...

Oh dear I think I should edited this after posting it! Far too late now though


----------



## darowil

PearlGirl said:


> Hi! I have been on KP, just getting the daily newsletter, for a little while. What a delight to discover the tea party! Your recipes, patterns, pictures, and friendships are both inspiring and refreshing. It has been a joy to follow along this week. I work full time and won't be able to post often, but it is nice to know I can come stop in for a cup of tea.


And we're thrilled that you choose to post with us first. Welcome to both KP and the KTP- well you know we how wonderful the KTP is and we always love new people poping in- and especially love it if they keep returning whenever they can.


----------



## darowil

AZ Sticks said:


> Have a good class darowil - AZ


[/quote]

Students conspicous by their absence again. Most of the students are international students and this is a very stressful time of the academic year as it is finishing very soon. And after that many of them will return home for the holidays (uni doesn't go back till late February/early March. But as it is advertised every week in the church newsletter for internationals we need to be there in case anyone turns up. But what knitter ever minds being forced to sit and do nothing but knit for 2 hours?


----------



## darowil

Well at this point I onlyhave 5 pages to catch up on. But I am about to go out for tea so don't how many it will be when I return to the KTP (may not be till tomorrow afternoon or even evening). I have a full week this wekk so may have great difficulty keeping up- the rest of KP may get missed some days!


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> tell memore about val mcdermid - a mystery writer? i am always looking for new mystery authors from other countries.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right bed time for me ,it's 9:45pm here ,off to read a few chapters of "The Vanishing Point" by Val McDermid...a Fife author born approx 6 miles from where I live :thumbup:
> 
> Have a good evening /night/morning/afternoon x  take care everyone
Click to expand...

Val McDermid is a Scottish crime writer, best known for a series of suspense novels starring her most famous creation, Dr. Tony Hill,was made into a TV series,dont know if its available there or on video in the US....always has a good plot


----------



## pammie1234

thewren said:


> i hope this is true darowil -- i am determined to finish my socks i have started - but five tiny needles i still find clumsy - i suppose if i would work on it more it would become easier.
> 
> sam
> 
> [Sam, I do magic loop, and I love it. It takes some getting used to, but I think in the long run, it is easier than dpns. I also do 2 at a time, toe up. I'm on my 3rd pair. The pattern I am using is self-striping and only K for the most part. There are purls on the heel. Anyway, you might want to give it a try.


----------



## agnescr

KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will gwen - but you did what i was going to do.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam I went to the Patons site and looked under free patterns and couldn't find the pattern under the number 8008 or the name Fairytale. If you find it would you pm me?
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks agnes - i will try and find it.
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double post...sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did the same, Gwen, and with the same lack of result, so I Googled "circular baby shawl" and found this: http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns/baby-child/pandaSilk_babyCircShawl.html If it isn't exactly the same as Agnes's, it's awfully close, I think. Agnes, do you agree?
Click to expand...

I think its is almost identical except for the yarn choice, but so long as the yarn works with the pattern that would be fine..... well done in finding it


----------



## darowil

Well I showed the advantage of always having knitting. I was going to a support group for parents with young adults with Aspergers- and I was only one to turn up. So I had tea and decided to wait for an hour. Started just reading, but decided after a while to knit too. And then once I had decided to wait for one hour in case anyone turned up it started to pour with rain. So I stayed for another 1/2 hour until it stopped. Plenty of knitting while I was out of the house today waiting for people who didn't turn up!
Some wonderful lightening for a while after I got back. It has been quite hot here for acouple of days but now it has cooled right down.
And I too am caught up now. So off to bed soon- no more KP though. The KTP takes precedence!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and someone told me once that in Burma it's incredibly crude and rude and probably lewd to let anyone see the soles of your bare feet!
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually quite common in many cultures- and as bare feet and sitting on the floor are often the norm in these countries as well it is very awkward for those of us who are not used to sitting on the floor as we need to watch how we sit too.
Click to expand...

In my first introduction to Samoan culture we were told never to show the soles of our feet- Cross legged is best, and normally on the floor.


----------



## Silverowl

AZ Sticks said:


> I truely am sorry - I just meant that I should get up and go get some exercise time in..... I should go stand in a corner....AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness!! Thank you Silverow!! I'm so sorry if I offended anyone - AZ
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont stand in the corner, come back to the table and have a cuppa.
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was sure there had to be a different meaning- after all I think something simple to us, like 'toilet' has rather a different meaning to Americans!!!! but for us it is 'toilet level' humour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell memore about val mcdermid - a mystery writer? i am always looking for new mystery authors from other countries.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right bed time for me ,it's 9:45pm here ,off to read a few chapters of "The Vanishing Point" by Val McDermid...a Fife author born approx 6 miles from where I live :thumbup:
> 
> Have a good evening /night/morning/afternoon x  take care everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Val McDermid is a Scottish crime writer, best known for a series of suspense novels starring her most famous creation, Dr. Tony Hill,was made into a TV series,dont know if its available there or on video in the US....always has a good plot
Click to expand...

must see if I can find her in our Library system! I enjoy a good 'who dunnit'...


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> i do hope our friends across the pond forgive us when we slip up like this - we would never purposely offend. i love the bumbag - too funny.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely no offence taken, Sam and AZ. Perhaps I shouldn't have pointed it out, but I just thought it was so funny!! My DH used to work for Playtex in the UK and had to tell the US side that there was no way over here that they could market a girdle (which was supposed to mould your buttocks) as a "fanny shaper"!! So many words don't 'translate' even from Scotland to England....my friend was looked at with horror in a shop in England when she asked if she could have a poke! (A poke is a paper bag in Scots, but something else entirely in English!)
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

I think the best toast is always an older loaf- The loaf I posted last week with the kibbled grains is probably more your style. However I have started making a 'bacon butty', with Fale's white bread, for myself. Restricted to one slice only- preferably still warm, and crisped bacon folded inside- tempted to go make one now! And no, my home made bread would not fall into the category of 'gummy' IMHO. I have decided it is 'scrummy', although I normally try to stick to my 'peasant bread' receipt, adapted from NanaCaren's pumpernickel receipt.



thewren said:


> ooh - i like that jynx - peanut butter and bacon - what a great combo - will definitely try that one. think on toasted whole wheat or day old bread - i really don't like fresh bread - it is so gummy - mine gets to be several several days old as slow as i am at eating it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam...
> 
> I was on the net looking for events to take mom on a ride and found that there is a PEANUT BETTER Festical in Texas.... Who knew? I love it on green appples and in the dark chocolate Reeses..... a nice peanut butter and bacon grilled sandwich.... but you have me beat my a mile.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do hope our friends across the pond forgive us when we slip up like this - we would never purposely offend. i love the bumbag - too funny.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely no offence taken, Sam and AZ. Perhaps I shouldn't have pointed it out, but I just thought it was so funny!! My DH used to work for Playtex in the UK and had to tell the US side that there was no way over here that they could market a girdle (which was supposed to mould your buttocks) as a "fanny shaper"!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow!!!! Thanks for the giggle!
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures Lurker 2; I think the bird of paradise is one of the most beautiful, unusual flowers. Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> they certainly are unusual! 5 probably knows, I think they may be from New Guinea.
Click to expand...

We had a cordoline in the garden too, but it didn't flower and it died over the winter. DH says there are a lot of them planted in the public gardens at the front, but I don't think I've ever seen them flower either. Maybe too cold here?


----------



## KateB

bellestarr12 said:


> and someone told me once that in Burma it's incredibly crude and rude and probably lewd to let anyone see the soles of your bare feet!
> 
> Seemingly it's very rude in Japan to blow your nose in public.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures Lurker 2; I think the bird of paradise is one of the most beautiful, unusual flowers. Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> they certainly are unusual! 5 probably knows, I think they may be from New Guinea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had a cordoline in the garden too, but it didn't flower and it died over the winter. DH says there are a lot of them planted in the public gardens at the front, but I don't think I've ever seen them flower either. Maybe too cold here?
Click to expand...

I knew quite a number of our 'ti kouka' cordylines are in Britain, it would definitely be the cold that stops the flowering- even here they are uncertain flowerers- certainly not every year. But they seem to like the 'Gulf Stream' weather. Sadly something is causing 'die back' here- many that I saw on our recent trip North were skeletons.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and someone told me once that in Burma it's incredibly crude and rude and probably lewd to let anyone see the soles of your bare feet!
> 
> Seemingly it's very rude in Japan to blow your nose in public.
> 
> 
> 
> do they let it drip?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and someone told me once that in Burma it's incredibly crude and rude and probably lewd to let anyone see the soles of your bare feet!
> 
> Seemingly it's very rude in Japan to blow your nose in public.
> 
> 
> 
> do they let it drip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmm hope they do not wipe it on their sleeve!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> Here is one for all of us who are questioning our frame of minds! It is the Bathtub Test!!!:lol:


Very funny! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

There are so many terms that are different between the UK and Canada. My mother, when she smoked, would always talk about having a *** or ****** and here it means something much different. Mom was not from the UK but her parents were so that is where she had heard the term from. Also, one I learnt recently was Jumper. In the UK it is a sweater but here it is someone that jumps or when I was a kid, it was a sort of dress that you could wear with a blouse underneath.


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that alot of us have fur babies. We should make a list of all their names (and how they got them or what they mean) and what they are and what they are like. I find this very interesting and there are some interesting names.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mini schnauzer. She was born on Good Friday, April 6. I wanted a little black mini schnauzer and the breeder told us she had one female black puppy left unspoken for. It was great that she was a female. Her sire was the Canadian show champion for several years. Her mother was a great purebred bitch with papers. Before I even knew about her, she had gotten her tattoo done. After I got her home and was trying to decide on her name, I was playing with her and read her tattoo. It was my first name and my last initial. There was a number between my first name and my last initial -- it was my lucky number. I named her Lucky.
> Twice she has saved my life. She sleeps with me. The first time she saved my life was a couple of years ago. I was in bed and about to nod off for the night. She pestered me and pestered me. She did not seem to want anything for herself. She kept on pestering me and would not let me go to sleep. I must admit that I was starting to feel annoyed by her behavior. I did get up and take my blood sugar as I am diabetic. My blood sugar was 1.4 mmol/lt. I had to get something to eat immediately, I was in danger of slipping into a diabetic coma.
> The next time she saved my life, she actually woke me up around 3AM. I was sound asleep and she kept on jumping on me and yapping at me. I did eventually wake up and felt totally out of sorts. I took my blood sugar and it was 1.2mmol/lt. I was again in danger of slipping into a diabetic coma. Both times there would have been no one available to help me and I would not have been discovered for a couple of days -- too late to do anything about me.
> I guess I would call her my Lucky dog!
Click to expand...

Wow, what a wonderful dog!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Pammie what pattern do you use for your 2 at a time socks? I did one pair this way and struggled. I'm determined to try again but it has been a couple of years and I can't find the pattern which could be a good thing. LOL


pammie1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hope this is true darowil -- i am determined to finish my socks i have started - but five tiny needles i still find clumsy - i suppose if i would work on it more it would become easier.
> 
> sam
> 
> [Sam, I do magic loop, and I love it. It takes some getting used to, but I think in the long run, it is easier than dpns. I also do 2 at a time, toe up. I'm on my 3rd pair. The pattern I am using is self-striping and only K for the most part. There are purls on the heel. Anyway, you might want to give it a try.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think that the talents were shared pretty equally - I've see some of your other work!!! My Dad's Mom was the most artistic person I've ever known, china painting, ceramics, watercolors, leather and wood work, silversmithing and lapidary, doilies and cross stitch, on and on..... If I'm lucky I inherited about 1/100 of her talent... and that will just have to be enough!!! I'll have to take some pictures of an assortment of her projects and post them for you!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a work of art!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are so kind- I feel the least creative of the famly- Mum never taught me water colours, only oils, but Bronwen does beautiful miniature work, and her knitting is just about perfect- Mum taught weaving, spinning and leather work for years. And also worked with the pattern as the inspiration in her knitting, never following exactly. Mwyffanwy acted brilliantly- wrote- sang- drew, accompanied herself, and cared tremendously about the world, animals and her friends. Mum was guilty of sending UFO's for the grand kids in later years- consequently we had many toys without faces!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am 'skiting' a bit, I went through to get some of Mother's ceramic work- and came back with these.
> 
> The wedding photo is me and Fale, nearly 20 years ago- Made both outfits, myself.
> 
> The embroidery is for my daughter- apparently it was common for women to embroider samplers commemorating dead children
> 
> The plate Mum copied from a little dutch piece that has since vanished
> 
> And the stone is Bronwen's work, but not her design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each one a treasure. You must be quite a seamstress too. Making a man's suit is not easy and looks like a beautiful gown. Love the flowers and seeing your garden area. What is skiting? Treading on slippery ground?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, to 'skite' is to boast- I think the word came out in the 1850's or later, but may no longer be used in Britain.
Click to expand...

To 'skite' here would be to slip, or if you 'skite' someone it means you hit them.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think that the talents were shared pretty equally - I've see some of your other work!!! My Dad's Mom was the most artistic person I've ever known, china painting, ceramics, watercolors, leather and wood work, silversmithing and lapidary, doilies and cross stitch, on and on..... If I'm lucky I inherited about 1/100 of her talent... and that will just have to be enough!!! I'll have to take some pictures of an assortment of her projects and post them for you!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a work of art!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for Angora! a shot of my Guernsey, pullover, complete with moth holes, I think the solution is to work a new one. The pattern for this came out of my head- the designs from my Guernsey book.
> Wool and book inherited from my Mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are so kind- I feel the least creative of the famly- Mum never taught me water colours, only oils, but Bronwen does beautiful miniature work, and her knitting is just about perfect- Mum taught weaving, spinning and leather work for years. And also worked with the pattern as the inspiration in her knitting, never following exactly. Mwyffanwy acted brilliantly- wrote- sang- drew, accompanied herself, and cared tremendously about the world, animals and her friends. Mum was guilty of sending UFO's for the grand kids in later years- consequently we had many toys without faces!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I am 'skiting' a bit, I went through to get some of Mother's ceramic work- and came back with these.
> 
> The wedding photo is me and Fale, nearly 20 years ago- Made both outfits, myself.
> 
> The embroidery is for my daughter- apparently it was common for women to embroider samplers commemorating dead children
> 
> The plate Mum copied from a little dutch piece that has since vanished
> 
> And the stone is Bronwen's work, but not her design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each one a treasure. You must be quite a seamstress too. Making a man's suit is not easy and looks like a beautiful gown. Love the flowers and seeing your garden area. What is skiting? Treading on slippery ground?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, to 'skite' is to boast- I think the word came out in the 1850's or later, but may no longer be used in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To 'skite' here would be to slip, or if you 'skite' someone it means you hit them.
Click to expand...

We first encountered it in 1956, in the Hawkes Bay- but you don't hear it much nowadays- definitely used with the meaning of 'to boast'!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Definition of skite

verb 
[no object] 
1Australian/NZ boast: she did it just so that she could skite about it

2 [with adverbial of direction] move quickly and forcefully, especially when glancing off a surface: rain skited off her coat

noun

1Australian/NZ a boaster. 
[ mid 19th century: from Scots and northern English dialect, denoting a person regarded with contempt; compare with blatherskite]

[mass noun] boasting; boastfulness.

2Scottish a period of heavy drinking: he only drank brandy when he was on a skite

Origin:

early 18th century (in skite (sense 2 of the verb)): perhaps of Old Norse origin; compare with skit


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Absolutely no offence taken, Sam and AZ. Perhaps I shouldn't have pointed it out, but I just thought it was so funny!! My DH used to work for Playtex in the UK and had to tell the US side that there was no way over here that they could market a girdle (which was supposed to mould your buttocks) as a "fanny shaper"!! So many words don't 'translate' even from Scotland to England....my friend was looked at with horror in a shop in England when she asked if she could have a poke! (A poke is a paper bag in Scots, but something else entirely in English!)


As our usage of poke would be the same as the UK one not quite what you would go into a shop asking for.
But over here root has the same meaning and so all the Australians would react when the Englsih (when I was working in London) would say they were rooting around! One lady learnt well enough to look at us after she said it and say 'Whoops I shouldn't say that to you should I?' My sisters name was Ruth and she lived in Sweden for a couple of years- and they couldn't pronounce Ruth, it come out as Root and she absolutely hated it- was tempted to change her name.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning! It is 8:00 a.m. here in Georgia and I've been up about 30 minutes. I've never heard the term skite and appreciate being educated by you. 

What knitting plans do you have for today? After checking in here for a bit I've got to tidy up the house and then plan on working on the scarf I had posted yesterday.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the best toast is always an older loaf- The loaf I posted last week with the kibbled grains is probably more your style. However I have started making a 'bacon butty', with Fale's white bread, for myself. Restricted to one slice only- preferably still warm, and crisped bacon folded inside- tempted to go make one now! And no, my home made bread would not fall into the category of 'gummy' IMHO. I have decided it is 'scrummy', although I normally try to stick to my 'peasant bread' receipt, adapted from NanaCaren's pumpernickel receipt.


A bacon butty does need white bread IMHO- some things really do need whilte bread.


----------



## KateB

Don't have any "fur" babies at the moment (but don't forget-don't worry I won't let you! :lol: - my first GS is due in 5 days!!) but we used to have a cat called Charlie. This was my mum's suggestion which was a lot better than DH's.....when we first found Charlie in the garden he was a feral kitten who'd been abandoned and was only about 2 weeks old. I had to feed him with a syringe and basically be his mother for a long time. He was so small he could sit in the palm of your hand and his bed was an old shoe-box. This led to DH suggesting we called him 'Shoebox' :roll: but I could not see myself standing outside calling for him to come in, yelling, "Shoebox!" Our other pet was a beautiful golden retriever called Tarqui, which was short for Tarquin of Brisbane, his pedigree name. You couldn't get a better, softer, everybody's friend dog than he was IMHO, and we had him for just over 13 wonderful years. We've also had a few hamsters (or the boys did) but they were all called Hammy - my boys were never known for their great imaginations! :lol:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and someone told me once that in Burma it's incredibly crude and rude and probably lewd to let anyone see the soles of your bare feet!
> 
> Seemingly it's very rude in Japan to blow your nose in public.
> 
> 
> 
> They find our habit of keeping the contents in our pocket- especially as we often look at it first - rather odd I believe. I think they wonder why we are keeping it and what we will do with it later.
> In answer to another question my understanding is that the reason so many Asians sniff so much is that it is considered more socially acceptable- and when you think about it is probably more hygienic. And even wiping your nose on your sleeve is probably more hygienic. Our way gets the germs on our hands and thus the most likely way to tranfer them to others (after all how often do we wash our hands after blowing our nose, coughing etc? We are now being to told to sneeze and cough into our elbow area rather covering our mouth with our hands as we had been taught.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> There are so many terms that are different between the UK and Canada. My mother, when she smoked, would always talk about having a *** or ****** and here it means something much different. Mom was not from the UK but her parents were so that is where she had heard the term from. Also, one I learnt recently was Jumper. In the UK it is a sweater but here it is someone that jumps or when I was a kid, it was a sort of dress that you could wear with a blouse underneath.


All but the first are jumpers here (although the jumper cables are jumper leads).
Cigrettes used to be called **** over here. (I wonder if that changed as the other meaning took over?). In fact when I was a child we could buy packets of ****, a sweet shaped like a cigarette even to the red tip. Things like this are no longer allowed to be sold as they help kids see smoking as OK.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Good Morning to one and all. It is 8:12 AM here on a dreary Monday morning. 
I have my bed made and checked my emails and KTP. I would like a coffee and a shower, however, just went for my shower and the upstairs people are already having one so will wait for the water to heat up again. 
I need to vacuum and dust and then I plan on continuing on with knitting my poinsettia stocking. 
Tonight is Square Dance night so will be getting together with B later on. Maybe have him stop in earlier and have a pizza with me. He is without wheels so that will determine somewhat how my day will go. If he is able to secure car insurance, then I may have to go pick him up and take him to get it. Could be a bit of a drive to do that. And if he cannot get it today, then I will probably have to pick him up for Square Dancing. So will keep checking in as I can.



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! It is 8:00 a.m. here in Georgia and I've been up about 30 minutes. I've never heard the term skite and appreciate being educated by you.
> 
> What knitting plans do you have for today? After checking in here for a bit I've got to tidy up the house and then plan on working on the scarf I had posted yesterday.


----------



## darowil

As you may have figured I didn't get far with bed. Well I made it, but didn't make the sleeping so have got up- may as well get something done instead of just lying there.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh I remember the candy cigarettes in the stores. They tasted pretty good. But I never did take up smoking so they were not an influence on me that way.



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many terms that are different between the UK and Canada. My mother, when she smoked, would always talk about having a *** or ****** and here it means something much different. Mom was not from the UK but her parents were so that is where she had heard the term from. Also, one I learnt recently was Jumper. In the UK it is a sweater but here it is someone that jumps or when I was a kid, it was a sort of dress that you could wear with a blouse underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> All but the first are jumpers here (although the jumper cables are jumper leads).
> Cigrettes used to be called **** over here. (I wonder if that changed as the other meaning took over?). In fact when I was a child we could buy packets of ****, a sweet shaped like a cigarette even to the red tip. Things like this are no longer allowed to be sold as they help kids see smoking as OK.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Don't you just hate that? That is one good thing about being alone, I can get up and do something for a little while until I feel I can get to sleep.



darowil said:


> As you may have figured I didn't get far with bed. Well I made it, but didn't make the sleeping so have got up- may as well get something done instead of just lying there.


----------



## Gweniepooh

How I love my DH BUT when he wakes up at 4:30 as he did this morning and leaves his bedside lamp on I could stangle him. LOL Just pulled the covers over my head and went back to sleep. Perhaps I should get up next time, and there will be a next time, and go ahead and clean.


Sq_Dancer said:


> Don't you just hate that? That is one good thing about being alone, I can get up and do something for a little while until I feel I can get to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have figured I didn't get far with bed. Well I made it, but didn't make the sleeping so have got up- may as well get something done instead of just lying there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverowl

We have a Senegal parrot his name is Juke. We rescued him from a dirty little shop in Senegal. When we found him he was very dirty and looked like an African Grey. It took several days for his green and yellow to show through. We have had him for 6 years now but are not sure how old he is.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I bet you miss your fur babies very much. You talk so fondly of them. And yes, please keep reminding us of the soon to be GS. Can't wait to hear all about him and his name. Don't forget details details and a pic if you can.



KateB said:


> Don't have any "fur" babies at the moment (but don't forget-don't worry I won't let you! :lol: - my first GS is due in 5 days!!) but we used to have a cat called Charlie. This was my mum's suggestion which was a lot better than DH's.....when we first found Charlie in the garden he was a feral kitten who'd been abandoned and was only about 2 weeks old. I had to feed him with a syringe and basically be his mother for a long time. He was so small he could sit in the palm of your hand and his bed was an old shoe-box. This led to DH suggesting we called him 'Shoebox' :roll: but I could not see myself standing outside calling for him to come in, yelling, "Shoebox!" Our other pet was a beautiful golden retriever called Tarqui, which was short for Tarquin of Brisbane, his pedigree name. You couldn't get a better, softer, everybody's friend dog than he was IMHO, and we had him for just over 13 wonderful years. We've also had a few hamsters (or the boys did) but they were all called Hammy - my boys were never known for their great imaginations! :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I grew up with several parrots but never had a senagal parrot before. I just looked up their pictures and saw what they look like. Does he talk? 
We had an African Grey. Wonderful bird. Very smart. He sounded just like my Grandfather calling my Mother. When my grandfather passed away, we still had his voice calling Mom.



Silverowl said:


> We have a Senegal parrot his name is Juke. We rescued him from a dirty little shop in Senegal. When we found him he was very dirty and looked like an African Grey. It took several days for his green and yellow to show through. We have had him for 6 years now but are not sure how old he is.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Was he reading or did he get up and leave the lamp on?



Gweniepooh said:


> How I love my DH BUT when he wakes up at 4:30 as he did this morning and leaves his bedside lamp on I could stangle him. LOL Just pulled the covers over my head and went back to sleep. Perhaps I should get up next time, and there will be a next time, and go ahead and clean.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just hate that? That is one good thing about being alone, I can get up and do something for a little while until I feel I can get to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have figured I didn't get far with bed. Well I made it, but didn't make the sleeping so have got up- may as well get something done instead of just lying there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh he just got up and left the light on. Went and sat in livingroom and watched tv. He always gets up around 5-5:30 but doesn't turn on the lamp usually.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Wow. This is for kids but I think it could be for kids of all ages. Have a look 
http://www.flaxandtwine.com/2012/02/woven-finger-knitting-hula-hoop-rug-diy.html


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Silly husband LOL Got to love them. As long as he was not asking you to get up, that is the main thing. A lot better than someone that comes into your room at 4:30 in a full blown rage. 



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh he just got up and left the light on. Went and sat in livingroom and watched tv. He always gets up around 5-5:30 but doesn't turn on the lamp usually.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is so cool. I want to knit a rug and have several cones of rug wool. Another thing on my "want to do" list. LOL


Sq_Dancer said:


> Wow. This is for kids but I think it could be for kids of all ages. Have a look
> http://www.flaxandtwine.com/2012/02/woven-finger-knitting-hula-hoop-rug-diy.html


----------



## Gweniepooh

AMEN to that. In all fairness his shoulder was probably bothering him; he has a torn rotator cuff and is putting off the much needed surgery. Wish he'd just go get it done but do understand why he is waiting. Poor baby.


Sq_Dancer said:


> Silly husband LOL Got to love them. As long as he was not asking you to get up, that is the main thing. A lot better than someone that comes into your room at 4:30 in a full blown rage.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he just got up and left the light on. Went and sat in livingroom and watched tv. He always gets up around 5-5:30 but doesn't turn on the lamp usually.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Ahhh, poor guy. I guess we can all be guilty of putting off the inevitable. I can just imagine the pain he is in. Oh well, we pamper nice men like him and hopefully they will do the same for us when we need it. (as long as it is real, that is)



Gweniepooh said:


> AMEN to that. In all fairness his shoulder was probably bothering him; he has a torn rotator cuff and is putting off the much needed surgery. Wish he'd just go get it done but do understand why he is waiting. Poor baby.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly husband LOL Got to love them. As long as he was not asking you to get up, that is the main thing. A lot better than someone that comes into your room at 4:30 in a full blown rage.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he just got up and left the light on. Went and sat in livingroom and watched tv. He always gets up around 5-5:30 but doesn't turn on the lamp usually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dancer he has been a real sweetheart. We've been married almost 20 years and during that time he has nursed me through 19 major surgeries. I can certainly pamper him with his pain. He was my high school sweetheart; first boyfriend. Almost 20 years later he was a "blind date"; dated for almost 4 years when he asked me to marry him on my 40th birthday. He's two years older than I am. With our history it feels sometimes like we've been together much longer and other times like it hasn't been long enough. A real gem. I am blessed especially considering the previous husbands.


Sq_Dancer said:


> Ahhh, poor guy. I guess we can all be guilty of putting off the inevitable. I can just imagine the pain he is in. Oh well, we pamper nice men like him and hopefully they will do the same for us when we need it. (as long as it is real, that is)
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> AMEN to that. In all fairness his shoulder was probably bothering him; he has a torn rotator cuff and is putting off the much needed surgery. Wish he'd just go get it done but do understand why he is waiting. Poor baby.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly husband LOL Got to love them. As long as he was not asking you to get up, that is the main thing. A lot better than someone that comes into your room at 4:30 in a full blown rage.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he just got up and left the light on. Went and sat in livingroom and watched tv. He always gets up around 5-5:30 but doesn't turn on the lamp usually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well, it is a little after 9 now and I have GOT to get something on other than pjs and tidy up. Will check back in a bit.


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> Oh I remember the candy cigarettes in the stores. They tasted pretty good. But I never did take up smoking so they were not an influence on me that way.
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many terms that are different between the UK and Canada. My mother, when she smoked, would always talk about having a *** or ****** and here it means something much different. Mom was not from the UK but her parents were so that is where she had heard the term from. Also, one I learnt recently was Jumper. In the UK it is a sweater but here it is someone that jumps or when I was a kid, it was a sort of dress that you could wear with a blouse underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> All but the first are jumpers here (although the jumper cables are jumper leads).
> Cigrettes used to be called **** over here. (I wonder if that changed as the other meaning took over?). In fact when I was a child we could buy packets of ****, a sweet shaped like a cigarette even to the red tip. Things like this are no longer allowed to be sold as they help kids see smoking as OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I too liked them and never smoked.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I love hearing stories like this. Gives one hope. Pamper him big time. A man like that deserves it.



Gweniepooh said:


> Dancer he has been a real sweetheart. We've been married almost 20 years and during that time he has nursed me through 19 major surgeries. I can certainly pamper him with his pain. He was my high school sweetheart; first boyfriend. Almost 20 years later he was a "blind date"; dated for almost 4 years when he asked me to marry him on my 40th birthday. He's two years older than I am. With our history it feels sometimes like we've been together much longer and other times like it hasn't been long enough. A real gem. I am blessed especially considering the previous husbands.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

LOL I got my shower in and the girl upstairs came down and we found the blown fuse for her suite. What's the holdup Gweniepooh????? LOL Just kidding.



Gweniepooh said:


> Well, it is a little after 9 now and I have GOT to get something on other than pjs and tidy up. Will check back in a bit.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> How I love my DH BUT when he wakes up at 4:30 as he did this morning and leaves his bedside lamp on I could stangle him. LOL Just pulled the covers over my head and went back to sleep. Perhaps I should get up next time, and there will be a next time, and go ahead and clean.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just hate that? That is one good thing about being alone, I can get up and do something for a little while until I feel I can get to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have figured I didn't get far with bed. Well I made it, but didn't make the sleeping so have got up- may as well get something done instead of just lying there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Because I am not alone I sometimes feel it is more important to get up- I might wake him up. But then when 3am comes along if I go to bed I will wake him up- Maryanne has slept in the spare bed recently so it has cleanish sheets on it, maybe I will go there later.
There are times when it is definitely a disadvantage sharing the bed with someone- hot nights are another time. But then how good is it on cold nights? But clearly he is worth the occasional hassle, as is mine. Most of the time I would rather be married to him than to me.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

not sure if you have to subscribe to get this book or not but have a look at this free ebook to download for Christmas gifts. http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/72116/showcontent.aspx


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, it is a little after 9 now and I have GOT to get something on other than pjs and tidy up. Will check back in a bit.


Well I only have PJs on as well- but I guess at 1am it is perfectly acceptable. Well I might go and do some knitting of one of the fingerless mittens I am doing for Christmas.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

When I shared a bed, I usually just lay there and it could be a very long night. When I got my own room, I could read and go back to sleep. Now, being all alone, except for the fur babies, I either read or get up and check KTP or emails. I do miss the cuddling up on a cold night. There are definitely pros and cons to all this, either way, but I do miss the companionship.



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am not alone I sometimes feel it is more important to get up- I might wake him up. But then when 3am comes along if I go to bed I will wake him up- Maryanne has slept in the spare bed recently so it has cleanish sheets on it, maybe I will go there later.
> There are times when it is definitely a disadvantage sharing the bed with someone- hot nights are another time. But then how good is it on cold nights? But clearly he is worth the occasional hassle, as is mine. Most of the time I would rather be married to him than to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> not sure if you have to subscribe to get this book or not but have a look at this free ebook to download for Christmas gifts. http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/72116/showcontent.aspx


Well I neede more patterns like a hole in the head- though I don't have a lot of Christmas ones so I can make use of some as I want to do some for the yarn bombing in our city centre.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sometimes I like to be lazy and wear my nightie for awhile but I do get dressed and ready for the day. But come evening, when I know I should not be having visitors (which is rare) or I am not planning on going out, I get back into my nightie or pjs and housecoat and slippers and get comfortable.



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is a little after 9 now and I have GOT to get something on other than pjs and tidy up. Will check back in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I only PJs on as well- but I guess at 1am it is perfectly acceptable. Well I might go and do some knitting of one of the fingerless mittens I am doing for Christmas.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

These look pretty simple and fast.



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if you have to subscribe to get this book or not but have a look at this free ebook to download for Christmas gifts. http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/72116/showcontent.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Well I neede more patterns like a hole in the head- though I don't have a lot of Christmas ones so I can make use of some as I want to do some for the yarn bombing in our city centre.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

This is quite pretty also. http://www.interweavestore.com/Knitting/Patterns/Sweet-Hexagon-Cowl.html?SessionThemeID=15&a=ke121105


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Several pages here of FREE patterns and books. Lots of socks for the sock knitters and some nice lace shawls also. Lots for everyone. http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/tags/Interweave+Free+Knitting+Pattern/default.aspx?a=ke121105&PageIndex=1


----------



## Redkimba

Dreamweaver said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam if you have yarn that needs detangling, pm me. I can at least see if I can straighten it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll help.... We are both in the Dallas area......
Click to expand...

Thank you. I might contact you if I can't figure it out.


----------



## Redkimba

Sq_Dancer said:


> Wow. This is for kids but I think it could be for kids of all ages. Have a look
> http://www.flaxandtwine.com/2012/02/woven-finger-knitting-hula-hoop-rug-diy.html


[/quote]

I like that. I might keep this for later. I need more rugs in the kitchen. I have lineolum floors so in the winter my feet get really cold.

I also plan on replacing the carpet with wood floors so I will definitely need more rugs.


----------



## darowil

Well I went to do some of the mittens, but had to search for the pattern- have the half knitted mitten but it's pattern ahs goen fpr a walk. But I did find a recipe instead. Recently a blue cheese recipe was posted so decided to post this one.
Broccoli and Blue Cheese Soup. 
SAervings 3 WWpps 3
I have not done this recipe so no idea what subsititutes etc. It was simply the Blue Cheese that drew my attention. Maybe after this it could move into the folder it should be in!

2 white onions
80g (3 ozs) stilton
dash of mik
50g (2 ozs) low fat spreadable goats cheese
2 bunches of broccoli- coarsely chopped
garlic
850ml (29 fl ozs) vegetable stock
Water

Soften onions in saucepan for a few minutes (I assume in small amount of water)
Add garlic, stock and broccoli.
Simmer for 15 minutes.
Remove from heat and add cheeses mix until melted.
Add a dash of milk for extra creaminess
Blend and serve.
Notes: Really creamy and naughty tasting soup. Perfect for winter or dinner party.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm trying to finish the last of the Gypsycream Need a Hug Bear and then on to the Christmas stockings. I have to do laundry and get ready for our trip from Wednesday through Saturday. Good morning to all.



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! It is 8:00 a.m. here in Georgia and I've been up about 30 minutes. I've never heard the term skite and appreciate being educated by you.
> 
> What knitting plans do you have for today? After checking in here for a bit I've got to tidy up the house and then plan on working on the scarf I had posted yesterday.


----------



## Joe P

60 pages by Monday morning? Wow, this tea party has taken on its own life, huh? I am impressed. You all are having wonderful comments not only to me but others. I love all your positive comments. You are peachy. I suppose y'all know that but it doesn't hurt for an old Texan to say it to y'all. I have missed you very much.

I don't comment individually to each person as I am note challenged and I apologize. However the pictures are great and the scenery is good. 

Has anyone heard of Martin Keith? I have missed him and knew he was very ill. 

ABC (American Broadcasting Corporation) is running a money telethon for money for the relief of the victims of Sandy that horrible Hurrican. 

Call 1-800-HELP-NOW Today they have raised over 4 million already. Turn the t.v. on and you will talk to very interesting stars etc. 

We all need to get behind this and help these poor people with getting gas, water, food and get their homes re set up. Some are still out of power, no place much to live and we all will be there for them. 

Take time to donate. love y'all and I off to clean this cottage. joe p.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, Golden Retrievers!! If it weren't for their hair, they'd be the PERFECT DOG! We had ours for about 10 years - before and after we had the kids and he was great with them. His name was Grover!! I'd recommend this breed of dog to anyone -- but you need a place to give them lots of exercise and a very good vacuum!



KateB said:


> Don't have any "fur" babies at the moment (but don't forget-don't worry I won't let you! :lol: - my first GS is due in 5 days!!) but we used to have a cat called Charlie. This was my mum's suggestion which was a lot better than DH's.....when we first found Charlie in the garden he was a feral kitten who'd been abandoned and was only about 2 weeks old. I had to feed him with a syringe and basically be his mother for a long time. He was so small he could sit in the palm of your hand and his bed was an old shoe-box. This led to DH suggesting we called him 'Shoebox' :roll: but I could not see myself standing outside calling for him to come in, yelling, "Shoebox!" Our other pet was a beautiful golden retriever called Tarqui, which was short for Tarquin of Brisbane, his pedigree name. You couldn't get a better, softer, everybody's friend dog than he was IMHO, and we had him for just over 13 wonderful years. We've also had a few hamsters (or the boys did) but they were all called Hammy - my boys were never known for their great imaginations! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

We used to be able to buy candy cigarettes also - the original ones were actually pretty good, but later ones were very chalky. I thought the packaging was clever in that they would pick a color and design of an actual brand (red - Chesterfield) and then change the name for legal reasons to something like Chesterking. I'm sure there were all kinds of subliminal as well as actual messages there --- and it worked. We did think we were cool pretending to smoke them.



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many terms that are different between the UK and Canada. My mother, when she smoked, would always talk about having a *** or ****** and here it means something much different. Mom was not from the UK but her parents were so that is where she had heard the term from. Also, one I learnt recently was Jumper. In the UK it is a sweater but here it is someone that jumps or when I was a kid, it was a sort of dress that you could wear with a blouse underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> All but the first are jumpers here (although the jumper cables are jumper leads).
> Cigrettes used to be called **** over here. (I wonder if that changed as the other meaning took over?). In fact when I was a child we could buy packets of ****, a sweet shaped like a cigarette even to the red tip. Things like this are no longer allowed to be sold as they help kids see smoking as OK.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sure understand about the rotary cuff -- but tell him that my FIL had his shoulder surgery at the age of 84 ---- and this was after two knee replacements (15 years apart). He claimed that the shoulder was very easy and other than the rehab - about six weeks, he was very glad that he'd had it done. Sometimes the fear of something is far more worse than the actuality; he'll be glad he went once he does.



Gweniepooh said:


> Well, it is a little after 9 now and I have GOT to get something on other than pjs and tidy up. Will check back in a bit.


----------



## stubbynose

Good morning everyone!! Phew ..finally got caught up with the party and enjoyed it all!! 
I have a full days work here at the house and then have to get back to the cowl I started last night ..unfortunately having to restart it as I had to frog it all last night!!! GRRRrrr lets just say the frogs were croaking loudly here during the process!! 
So back to the drawing board later this afternoon ! 

Dancer you were talking about our pets names and what type:
I have a 12 year old boarder collie X who we named AMY. We got her as a 10 week old pup ,she was one of 12. When we went to view her, it was her and her brother left. Mom was a large broader collie and Dad was a "visitor" who came and left without being seen so we have no idea what he was.
The pups were large so we had to decide which one was coming home..we went for a female so we chose her. Felt bad leaving the male alone ,but living in a small house I couldn't imagine living with 2 large dogs plus the family . 
Choosing her name was a fun processhaving 5 people who were all trying to come up with names and the poor dog sitting in the middle of the living room looking at us . We took turns saying a name and trying to get her to come . We tried hundreds of names and the only name she came too was AMY. So I guess you can say she choose her own name. Amy is known as a hero in our old neighbourhood as she stayed by an elderly lady's side when she tripped and fell in my neighbours laneway and couldn't get up. Amy ran back and forth to that neighbours door barking and pacing back and forth trying to get their attention. When the neighbour finally saw her she followed her as she new something was wrong. The neighbour was then able to help the lady up and give her medical aid. The elderly lady said Amy stayed the entire time only going far enough to get the attention for help. Amy was then given the heroes attention afterwards and treat galore for years after. I was very impressed with her when I heard what she had done.
It is so amazing how animals have that instinct to bring attention to us or others. 
This just proves that when an animal is acting different or being a nuisance we should pay better attention..maybe they are trying to tell us something!!!

We are so blessed to be able to have our FUR Babies..

Well off to get some work done seeing as it is now 10:20 a.m

Have a great day everyone !!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

You do have to register, but don't have to buy anything. They have quite a few ebooklets - just look under their headings. I love the patterns I've used from them - they are very thoroughly tested.



Sq_Dancer said:


> not sure if you have to subscribe to get this book or not but have a look at this free ebook to download for Christmas gifts. http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/72116/showcontent.aspx


----------



## Gweniepooh

Rookie his orthopedic surgeon has said he would be out of work 4-6 months then only light work; he's a carpenter. It is a full tear. I know he is putting it off because of two reasons: finances if he is out of work so long and fear of surgery. The finances is the biggest worry but I tell him we will make it. The decision is his. When the pain gets bad enough and nothing is working he will concede.


RookieRetiree said:


> Sure understand about the rotary cuff -- but tell him that my FIL had his shoulder surgery at the age of 84 ---- and this was after two knee replacements (15 years apart). He claimed that the shoulder was very easy and other than the rehab - about six weeks, he was very glad that he'd had it done. Sometimes the fear of something is far more worse than the actuality; he'll be glad he went once he does.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is a little after 9 now and I have GOT to get something on other than pjs and tidy up. Will check back in a bit.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> five to the rescue - thanks five - i just didn't want to go back and look - lazy me.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, after the last several days of not being able to do anything, this was no problem at all. Today I made the roasted chicken stew and did bisquick cranberry bisquits. I should fold up my laundry, but am feeling a bit draggy. I will drag around for a couple of days before I get any energy back.
> 
> I did not even knit on my socks, I only got out another sock book and I am reading in it. It is the Sock Knitter's Workshop by Ewa Jostes and Stephanie van der Linden. It is quite an interesting book. Some things in it are more appealing to me than other things. As these two authors are German, there are some phrases/terms that are a bit off for my English. But all understandable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be intereseted to see how you find it- I found things that seemed to be wrong. Nothing I couldn't deal with myself but a concern if recommending it to new knitters. Can't remember what now as I have left iti on the shelf for a while. Too many other things to do to be looking for socks to do!
Click to expand...

There are quite a few errattas put out for the first copies of this book and apparently in the next edition, they are included as additional pages. I know from being thoroughly being sock-headed that there are errors and these just do not line up with what the pictures/photos are showing. It is not a book I would recommend for first time sock knitters, but it is meant for someone who has already knit a good number of socks and knows the sock construction! 
They do have a section devoted to magic loop knitting and toe-up socks. I am not a seasoned toe-upper nor a magic looper. I only really glanced at these pages. As I have a photographic memory and know that there are errors on the pages, I dont want to really get into those pages. I want to take your sock class and be taught magic looping properly. My Mother would be able to see all these errors on the toe-upper socks as she has done a number of these types of socks. In fact, when she borrowed my book to use some of the techniques, and she followed what was printed, the socks were wrong and she frogged.
haha, there is always something missing in the "fine" print. I understand from their next books that they dont have mistakes in them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm baaaccckkk....got the mopping done, went to the vet to get meds for SaraLulu, and to the bank. In terms of pets and names The only one that had any significance was our pug that is now deceased; Winston. Named after Winston Churchill because of how his face looked. His nickname was Squishy Face. As Stubbynose, we as a family would choose names trying out several until one stuck. Our current dogs are Leila (Lab/Cow), Molly (Beagle/Lab), SaraLulu (pug), Mario (Jack Russell/Chihuahua), and Truman (chihuahua). Our cats are Frankie, Josie, JoJo, Zoro, Socks.


----------



## stubbynose

Thanks for the link Dancer!!



Sq_Dancer said:


> not sure if you have to subscribe to get this book or not but have a look at this free ebook to download for Christmas gifts. http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/72116/showcontent.aspx


----------



## darowil

Joe someone saw an orbiturary for a Martin Keith in the area that Martin was from so we are assuming that it was him. Maybe one week we will get a pleasant surprise and be proven wrong, but it doesn't sound hopeful. As you said we knew he was very unwell and we had heard nothing from him for a long time (and this was about the time you stopped posting for a while hence the references to Martin and your disappearance. Although it was more concern for your mother who hadn't been well.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Seems like a great way to use up the unused yarn that we accummulate. And put those hula hoops to GOOD use. LOL



Redkimba said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. This is for kids but I think it could be for kids of all ages. Have a look
> http://www.flaxandtwine.com/2012/02/woven-finger-knitting-hula-hoop-rug-diy.html
Click to expand...

I like that. I might keep this for later. I need more rugs in the kitchen. I have lineolum floors so in the winter my feet get really cold.

I also plan on replacing the carpet with wood floors so I will definitely need more rugs. [/quote]


----------



## darowil

And the lost pattern has turned up. No wonder I couldn't find it on the desk- I had put it on th efloor, but I did get a few things off the desk and put away, not simply moved.
But rather than starting the mitten know I should try sleeping- I do hav eto be out the house in about 6 1/2 hours afterall. So hopefully this time I won't be back till considerably later today.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You sure got busy after you left. What did you do, put on roller blades? 
Love the names. I had a cat named JoJo also. Named him when a friend wanted a kitten. Her name was Jo-Ann so I named him Little Jo. Then she decided she did not want a kitten so I ended up with Little Jo and always called him JoJo. My son has a cat named Socks. 
How did you get SaraLulu?



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm baaaccckkk....got the mopping done, went to the vet to get meds for SaraLulu, and to the bank. In terms of pets and names The only one that had any significance was our pug that is now deceased; Winston. Named after Winston Churchill because of how his face looked. His nickname was Squishy Face. As Stubbynose, we as a family would choose names trying out several until one stuck. Our current dogs are Leila (Lab/Cow), Molly (Beagle/Lab), SaraLulu (pug), Mario (Jack Russell/Chihuahua), and Truman (chihuahua). Our cats are Frankie, Josie, JoJo, Zoro, Socks.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sleep tight and pleasant dreams. (((HUGS)))



darowil said:


> And the lost pattern has turned up. No wonder I couldn't find it on the desk- I had put it on th efloor, but I did get a few things off the desk and put away, not simply moved.
> But rather than starting the mitten know I should try sleeping- I do hav eto be out the house in about 6 1/2 hours afterall. So hopefully this time I won't be back till considerably later today.


----------



## darowil

Joe P said:


> ABC (American Broadcasting Corporation) is running a money telethon for money for the relief of the victims of Sandy that horrible Hurrican.


I received an email saying that WEBS are donating 5% of their sales this week to the relief effort.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

A fellow who worked for us had to have that surgery. He did a bit of light work during that time. He just kept up his exercises and it seemed to get better quickly. I wish you well. Do you have slower times of the year that may be a better time for him to do surgery?



Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie his orthopedic surgeon has said he would be out of work 4-6 months then only light work; he's a carpenter. It is a full tear. I know he is putting it off because of two reasons: finances if he is out of work so long and fear of surgery. The finances is the biggest worry but I tell him we will make it. The decision is his. When the pain gets bad enough and nothing is working he will concede.
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure understand about the rotary cuff -- but tell him that my FIL had his shoulder surgery at the age of 84 ---- and this was after two knee replacements (15 years apart). He claimed that the shoulder was very easy and other than the rehab - about six weeks, he was very glad that he'd had it done. Sometimes the fear of something is far more worse than the actuality; he'll be glad he went once he does.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is a little after 9 now and I have GOT to get something on other than pjs and tidy up. Will check back in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

I got SaraLulu through an ad in the newspaper. A couple had purchased her but when their baby was born decided that they didn't want her. I gladly took her off their hands. Truman, the chihuahua was a gift from my best friend, Molly, Leila, and Mario all rescue dogs. Leila (lab/chow) actually showed up in our yard wearing a collar no tag, retractable leash, no fur practically and extremely emaciated. We took her to animal control thinking she must be someone's lost pet. They said they would keep her 5 days then put her down. After 5 days we adopted her instead paying the adoption fee. She has been a wonderful pet. So have all the others been wonderful.


Sq_Dancer said:


> You sure got busy after you left. What did you do, put on roller blades?
> Love the names. I had a cat named JoJo also. Named him when a friend wanted a kitten. Her name was Jo-Ann so I named him Little Jo. Then she decided she did not want a kitten so I ended up with Little Jo and always called him JoJo. My son has a cat named Socks.
> How did you get SaraLulu?
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm baaaccckkk....got the mopping done, went to the vet to get meds for SaraLulu, and to the bank. In terms of pets and names The only one that had any significance was our pug that is now deceased; Winston. Named after Winston Churchill because of how his face looked. His nickname was Squishy Face. As Stubbynose, we as a family would choose names trying out several until one stuck. Our current dogs are Leila (Lab/Cow), Molly (Beagle/Lab), SaraLulu (pug), Mario (Jack Russell/Chihuahua), and Truman (chihuahua). Our cats are Frankie, Josie, JoJo, Zoro, Socks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you for sharing Amy's story. It is no wonder we love them so much.



stubbynose said:


> Good morning everyone!! Phew ..finally got caught up with the party and enjoyed it all!!
> I have a full days work here at the house and then have to get back to the cowl I started last night ..unfortunately having to restart it as I had to frog it all last night!!! GRRRrrr lets just say the frogs were croaking loudly here during the process!!
> So back to the drawing board later this afternoon !
> 
> Dancer you were talking about our pets names and what type:
> I have a 12 year old boarder collie X who we named AMY. We got her as a 10 week old pup ,she was one of 12. When we went to view her, it was her and her brother left. Mom was a large broader collie and Dad was a "visitor" who came and left without being seen so we have no idea what he was.
> The pups were large so we had to decide which one was coming home..we went for a female so we chose her. Felt bad leaving the male alone ,but living in a small house I couldn't imagine living with 2 large dogs plus the family .
> Choosing her name was a fun processhaving 5 people who were all trying to come up with names and the poor dog sitting in the middle of the living room looking at us . We took turns saying a name and trying to get her to come . We tried hundreds of names and the only name she came too was AMY. So I guess you can say she choose her own name. Amy is known as a hero in our old neighbourhood as she stayed by an elderly lady's side when she tripped and fell in my neighbours laneway and couldn't get up. Amy ran back and forth to that neighbours door barking and pacing back and forth trying to get their attention. When the neighbour finally saw her she followed her as she new something was wrong. The neighbour was then able to help the lady up and give her medical aid. The elderly lady said Amy stayed the entire time only going far enough to get the attention for help. Amy was then given the heroes attention afterwards and treat galore for years after. I was very impressed with her when I heard what she had done.
> It is so amazing how animals have that instinct to bring attention to us or others.
> This just proves that when an animal is acting different or being a nuisance we should pay better attention..maybe they are trying to tell us something!!!
> 
> We are so blessed to be able to have our FUR Babies..
> 
> Well off to get some work done seeing as it is now 10:20 a.m
> 
> Have a great day everyone !!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Usually the winter is slow. I've been pushing him to have it done during December then he would be back to work when work picked up in the spring. Again, the decision is his. Trying to push him to do it is about like trying to move an elephant. LOL


Sq_Dancer said:


> A fellow who worked for us had to have that surgery. He did a bit of light work during that time. He just kept up his exercises and it seemed to get better quickly. I wish you well. Do you have slower times of the year that may be a better time for him to do surgery?
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rookie his orthopedic surgeon has said he would be out of work 4-6 months then only light work; he's a carpenter. It is a full tear. I know he is putting it off because of two reasons: finances if he is out of work so long and fear of surgery. The finances is the biggest worry but I tell him we will make it. The decision is his. When the pain gets bad enough and nothing is working he will concede.
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure understand about the rotary cuff -- but tell him that my FIL had his shoulder surgery at the age of 84 ---- and this was after two knee replacements (15 years apart). He claimed that the shoulder was very easy and other than the rehab - about six weeks, he was very glad that he'd had it done. Sometimes the fear of something is far more worse than the actuality; he'll be glad he went once he does.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is a little after 9 now and I have GOT to get something on other than pjs and tidy up. Will check back in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

What a wonderful home you must have. So loving and caring. So glad you found your fur babies as they all sound like great babies.



Gweniepooh said:


> I got SaraLulu through an ad in the newspaper. A couple had purchased her but when their baby was born decided that they didn't want her. I gladly took her off their hands. Truman, the chihuahua was a gift from my best friend, Molly, Leila, and Mario all rescue dogs. Leila (lab/chow) actually showed up in our yard wearing a collar no tag, retractable leash, no fur practically and extremely emaciated. We took her to animal control thinking she must be someone's lost pet. They said they would keep her 5 days then put her down. After 5 days we adopted her instead paying the adoption fee. She has been a wonderful pet. So have all the others been wonderful.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Busy lady. Have a great day.



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm trying to finish the last of the Gypsycream Need a Hug Bear and then on to the Christmas stockings. I have to do laundry and get ready for our trip from Wednesday through Saturday. Good morning to all.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning! It is 8:00 a.m. here in Georgia and I've been up about 30 minutes. I've never heard the term skite and appreciate being educated by you.
> 
> What knitting plans do you have for today? After checking in here for a bit I've got to tidy up the house and then plan on working on the scarf I had posted yesterday.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Joe, so glad you pop in once in awhile. I hope Jim comes back also. Seems you have so much to offer here. I love the y'all's. I was engaged to a man from Utah but his mother and grandmother were from Texas. It was such a warm feeling hearing them say y'all all the time. 
It is so nice to have men in this group. It sort of rounds us out a bit here. Sounds like you keep busy doing all the same things the rest of us do. And yes, we are, for the most part, a very supportive and caring group here. And so much fun. I missed this group by being away for so long. I doubt I was missed as much as you were though. Give yourself a pat on the back for that. 



Joe P said:


> 60 pages by Monday morning? Wow, this tea party has taken on its own life, huh? I am impressed. You all are having wonderful comments not only to me but others. I love all your positive comments. You are peachy. I suppose y'all know that but it doesn't hurt for an old Texan to say it to y'all. I have missed you very much.
> 
> I don't comment individually to each person as I am note challenged and I apologize. However the pictures are great and the scenery is good.
> 
> Has anyone heard of Martin Keith? I have missed him and knew he was very ill.
> 
> ABC (American Broadcasting Corporation) is running a money telethon for money for the relief of the victims of Sandy that horrible Hurrican.
> 
> Call 1-800-HELP-NOW Today they have raised over 4 million already. Turn the t.v. on and you will talk to very interesting stars etc.
> 
> We all need to get behind this and help these poor people with getting gas, water, food and get their homes re set up. Some are still out of power, no place much to live and we all will be there for them.
> 
> Take time to donate. love y'all and I off to clean this cottage. joe p.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

http://www.patonsyarns.com/data/pattern/pdf/Patons_ClassicWoolWorstedweb2_kn_hat.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Patons&utm_content=

http://www.patonsyarns.com/data/pattern/pdf/BeehiveBabySportweb3_cr_blanket.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Patons&utm_content=

http://www.patonsyarns.com/data/pattern/pdf/Patons_Canadianaweb11_kn_blanket.en_US.pdf?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Patons&utm_content=


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Gweniepooh Every time I see your Avatar, I smile. It is so bright and cheery. Just love it. It fits your personality.


----------



## Queenmum

Gwenniepooh, sometimes a typo is just too funny, such as your Leila being part lab and part cow. Don't worry, we knew what you meant.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well thank you Dancer. I guess I am kind of out there or at least was when I was younger. I do try to look on the positive side though do sometimes slip into sadness sometimes. I used to be accused of trying to "mother" everyone and that isn't always needed, appreciated, or wanted. My DDs have always had friends use our house as a haven when times were tough. The house of chaos but in a good way. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Good heavens- go to sleep for three hours [i.e., this is 5-15 am] and the KTP takes off in leaps and bounds- and I have a seriously busy day - shopping just the least of it! where will you all be when I catch up!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

What a compliment when your kids friends want to be there. It says a lot. I try to have the little girls upstairs come down every so often to do crafts with them etc. I have started to gather up Disney cartoon videos for them to see and some Christmas shows also. I have tons of crafts waiting to work with them. Think we will make Mom and Dad presents soon. And decorations. And of course the occassional goodie. It gives me something to do and I enjoy it.



Gweniepooh said:


> Well thank you Dancer. I guess I am kind of out there or at least was when I was younger. I do try to look on the positive side though do sometimes slip into sadness sometimes. I used to be accused of trying to "mother" everyone and that isn't always needed, appreciated, or wanted. My DDs have always had friends use our house as a haven when times were tough. The house of chaos but in a good way. LOL


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Partying, so just come back and join right in. Lets face it, this is the best party on the planet. 



Lurker 2 said:


> Good heavens- go to sleep for three hours [i.e., this is 5-15 am] and the KTP takes off in leaps and bounds- and I have a seriously busy day - shopping just the least of it! where will you all be when I catch up!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sq_Dancer said:


> Definition of skite
> 
> verb
> [no object]
> 1Australian/NZ boast: she did it just so that she could skite about it
> 
> 2 [with adverbial of direction] move quickly and forcefully, especially when glancing off a surface: rain skited off her coat
> 
> noun
> 
> 1Australian/NZ a boaster.
> [ mid 19th century: from Scots and northern English dialect, denoting a person regarded with contempt; compare with blatherskite]
> 
> [mass noun] boasting; boastfulness.
> 
> 2Scottish a period of heavy drinking: he only drank brandy when he was on a skite
> 
> Origin:
> 
> early 18th century (in skite (sense 2 of the verb)): perhaps of Old Norse origin; compare with skit


curious to know where you found this reference, Dancer?!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

First installment for today of SMILES


----------



## Joe P

My I just sat down for a break and you kids are at it big time and as I said before I am impressed with action on this thing. I am going to bake a large chicken for tonight. I want to do the herbs on it etc. I will check back in when I am through with some cleaning. joe p.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is so sweet that you do crafts with the kids upstairs. I know they must love it as well as it must be appreciated by the parents. My Grands love to raid my craft supply and make things for their mom or us or each other. So many kids don't have the opportunity to do crafts now days. It is a shame as it stimulates their creativity. Wish we were closer so I could loan you some of my disney videos; have tons of them. DH says I should get rid of them since most folks seem to use DVDs now but I just can't let them go yet. We still have a VCR along with a DVD player so why get rid of them I say. Now if I could convert them to DVDs I'd do that.


Sq_Dancer said:


> What a compliment when your kids friends want to be there. It says a lot. I try to have the little girls upstairs come down every so often to do crafts with them etc. I have started to gather up Disney cartoon videos for them to see and some Christmas shows also. I have tons of crafts waiting to work with them. Think we will make Mom and Dad presents soon. And decorations. And of course the occassional goodie. It gives me something to do and I enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you Dancer. I guess I am kind of out there or at least was when I was younger. I do try to look on the positive side though do sometimes slip into sadness sometimes. I used to be accused of trying to "mother" everyone and that isn't always needed, appreciated, or wanted. My DDs have always had friends use our house as a haven when times were tough. The house of chaos but in a good way. LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

So nice to be called KIDS, Joe. Is this going to be a GREAT BIG CHICKEN????? Can we come and join in?



Joe P said:


> My I just sat down for a break and you kids are at it big time and as I said before I am impressed with action on this thing. I am going to bake a large chicken for tonight. I want to do the herbs on it etc. I will check back in when I am through with some cleaning. joe p.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Don't have any "fur" babies at the moment (but don't forget-don't worry I won't let you! :lol: - my first GS is due in 5 days!!) but we used to have a cat called Charlie. This was my mum's suggestion which was a lot better than DH's.....when we first found Charlie in the garden he was a feral kitten who'd been abandoned and was only about 2 weeks old. I had to feed him with a syringe and basically be his mother for a long time. He was so small he could sit in the palm of your hand and his bed was an old shoe-box. This led to DH suggesting we called him 'Shoebox' :roll: but I could not see myself standing outside calling for him to come in, yelling, "Shoebox!" Our other pet was a beautiful golden retriever called Tarqui, which was short for Tarquin of Brisbane, his pedigree name. You couldn't get a better, softer, everybody's friend dog than he was IMHO, and we had him for just over 13 wonderful years. We've also had a few hamsters (or the boys did) but they were all called Hammy - my boys were never known for their great imaginations! :lol:


reminds me of my beautiful 'Tabitha Twitchit' a blue eyed beauty, who originally was named 'Cuddles' no way was I going to call that one out when she went wandering- she was a feral kitten who reverted to feral ways sadly.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Hey, Gweniepooh. I have a VCR and DVD player also. Since my stuff was in storage for so long, it all works great. But I was talking to B the other day and there is a converter for such a conversion. 
http://store.hermanstreet.com/index.php?p=np&page_id=diamond-one-touch-video&ICID=pin-Diamond-Video-Capture-VC500-2012-03-12-ad-bill&ti=284BF472051D2F95400001336000045B1352132848047
Also converters for the Cassettes and 8 tracks and the old compact discs for the computer etc. I am thinking of getting the VHS one so that I can save all the movies we took of the kids on the camcorder. Maybe even give them copies. I would hate to lose them all.



Gweniepooh said:


> That is so sweet that you do crafts with the kids upstairs. I know they must love it as well as it must be appreciated by the parents. My Grands love to raid my craft supply and make things for their mom or us or each other. So many kids don't have the opportunity to do crafts now days. It is a shame as it stimulates their creativity. Wish we were closer so I could loan you some of my disney videos; have tons of them. DH says I should get rid of them since most folks seem to use DVDs now but I just can't let them go yet. We still have a VCR along with a DVD player so why get rid of them I say. Now if I could convert them to DVDs I'd do that.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a compliment when your kids friends want to be there. It says a lot. I try to have the little girls upstairs come down every so often to do crafts with them etc. I have started to gather up Disney cartoon videos for them to see and some Christmas shows also. I have tons of crafts waiting to work with them. Think we will make Mom and Dad presents soon. And decorations. And of course the occassional goodie. It gives me something to do and I enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you Dancer. I guess I am kind of out there or at least was when I was younger. I do try to look on the positive side though do sometimes slip into sadness sometimes. I used to be accused of trying to "mother" everyone and that isn't always needed, appreciated, or wanted. My DDs have always had friends use our house as a haven when times were tough. The house of chaos but in a good way. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dancer love the "smiles" especially the one about housework. I do try to keep up with it so that I only have a little to do every few days...except for folding clothes. Boy do I hate folding clothes. 

Joe the chicken sounds wonderful. Makes me start thinking of what I'll fix for tonight. Did take out some boneless, skinless chicken breasts just haven't decided what to do with them. Ideas anyone???


----------



## Pontuf

Such sweet and heartwarming memories of our pets. Amy's actually brought tears to my eyes.

Or maybe it's just dust. I got up this morning at 5:30 and have vacuumed all the wood blinds and the woodwork! What a job! Now a break to catch up with the rest of you.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I just recently learnt the term Feral. At the Canadian Parliament Building, in Ottawa, there is a place for Feral Cats. I found the story amazing actually. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Parliamentary_Cats



Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have any "fur" babies at the moment (but don't forget-don't worry I won't let you! :lol: - my first GS is due in 5 days!!) but we used to have a cat called Charlie. This was my mum's suggestion which was a lot better than DH's.....when we first found Charlie in the garden he was a feral kitten who'd been abandoned and was only about 2 weeks old. I had to feed him with a syringe and basically be his mother for a long time. He was so small he could sit in the palm of your hand and his bed was an old shoe-box. This led to DH suggesting we called him 'Shoebox' :roll: but I could not see myself standing outside calling for him to come in, yelling, "Shoebox!" Our other pet was a beautiful golden retriever called Tarqui, which was short for Tarquin of Brisbane, his pedigree name. You couldn't get a better, softer, everybody's friend dog than he was IMHO, and we had him for just over 13 wonderful years. We've also had a few hamsters (or the boys did) but they were all called Hammy - my boys were never known for their great imaginations! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of my beautiful 'Tabitha Twitchit' a blue eyed beauty, who originally was named 'Cuddles' no way was I going to call that one out when she went wandering- she was a feral kitten who reverted to feral ways sadly.
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Pammie what pattern do you use for your 2 at a time socks? I did one pair this way and struggled. I'm determined to try again but it has been a couple of years and I can't find the pattern which could be a good thing. LOL
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hope this is true darowil -- i am determined to finish my socks i have started - but five tiny needles i still find clumsy - i suppose if i would work on it more it would become easier.
> 
> sam
> 
> I taught myself using the book Toe-Up 2-at-a-Time Socks by Melissa Morgan-Oakes and then I bought the book Toe-Up! by Chrissy Gardiner which has worksheets that help with the fit. I have been pretty plain. The socks I'm doing now are self-striping, so I only knit. I started out doing 1 sock and then on the next pair I did 2 at the same time. I really like doing the 2 together. I had a little of the 2nd sock syndrome on the 1st pair. I'm not really good, I have mistakes, but I feel like the more I do, the better they will look. I'll post them when finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/skite



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of skite
> 
> verb
> [no object]
> 1Australian/NZ boast: she did it just so that she could skite about it
> 
> 2 [with adverbial of direction] move quickly and forcefully, especially when glancing off a surface: rain skited off her coat
> 
> noun
> 
> 1Australian/NZ a boaster.
> [ mid 19th century: from Scots and northern English dialect, denoting a person regarded with contempt; compare with blatherskite]
> 
> [mass noun] boasting; boastfulness.
> 
> 2Scottish a period of heavy drinking: he only drank brandy when he was on a skite
> 
> Origin:
> 
> early 18th century (in skite (sense 2 of the verb)): perhaps of Old Norse origin; compare with skit
> 
> 
> 
> curious to know where you found this reference, Dancer?!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

The VHS converter sounds wonderful. Thank you for posting that link; I've bookmarked it so I can perhaps get one and transfer all the VHS movies to DVD.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Chicken Crouquettes Recipe 



Gweniepooh said:


> Dancer love the "smiles" especially the one about housework. I do try to keep up with it so that I only have a little to do every few days...except for folding clothes. Boy do I hate folding clothes.
> 
> Joe the chicken sounds wonderful. Makes me start thinking of what I'll fix for tonight. Did take out some boneless, skinless chicken breasts just haven't decided what to do with them. Ideas anyone???


----------



## Sq_Dancer

It's not all that expensive either.



Gweniepooh said:


> The VHS converter sounds wonderful. Thank you for posting that link; I've bookmarked it so I can perhaps get one and transfer all the VHS movies to DVD.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I wonder how many pages we will make this week? Seems since I got here, we have been passing the 100 page mark every week. Does that mean I talk a lot??????


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yeah it is very reasonably priced; just already spent my "mad money" for the time being on .......yep YARN. Just waiting for it to come in. Surprised it isn't in yet. I bought some bag lots from discontinuednamebrandyarn.com in a chuncky weight to make some scarf/hat combos and a baby afghan. Can't wait for it to get here.

Never made chicken croquettes and did see a recipe for them earlier on KTP. That might be good. Will look for recipe.I do try not to fry much at all however.


Sq_Dancer said:


> It's not all that expensive either.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The VHS converter sounds wonderful. Thank you for posting that link; I've bookmarked it so I can perhaps get one and transfer all the VHS movies to DVD.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

We ALL talk a lot LOL. I know I've been posting a bunch more lately myself. Must be the good company I'm enjoying here. {{{hugs to all}}}


Sq_Dancer said:


> I wonder how many pages we will make this week? Seems since I got here, we have been passing the 100 page mark every week. Does that mean I talk a lot??????


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I think we have livened it up somewhat. Makes it nice to laugh and share.



Gweniepooh said:


> We ALL talk a lot LOL. I know I've been posting a bunch more lately myself. Must be the good company I'm enjoying here. {{{hugs to all}}}
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many pages we will make this week? Seems since I got here, we have been passing the 100 page mark every week. Does that mean I talk a lot??????
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I am truly enjoying learning about our pets here. And the stories are amazing. Who would have thought all these life saving stories would have come from all this? I am so overjoyed about it.


----------



## gottastch

Wow, Pontuf...those are some big ears on that rabbit!!!


----------



## gottastch

Love your avatar, Ask4j...I put that puzzle together too and many others - can you say addictive? I keep telling myself there are worse things to be doing 

Love "Twinkle" just sleeping away on your "loot" with her paw gently guarding your drop spindle   

I am working on the toy girl sock monkey to go along with the hat that is getting sent one way or the other TODAY! I just have the muzzle and tail left. It is going well but my hands are a little stiff today...don't know what it is about double-pointed needles and my hands this time of year! I guess I do but just don't want to admit it


----------



## Gweniepooh

Found a recipe for Creamy Chicken and Rotini Premavera that I just may tweek for dinner. Easy, quick and sounds tasty.


----------



## gottastch

Sq_Dancer said:


> Ok, here is the info on the yarn I used.
> For the tam and scarf set, I used very similar to the photo. It was Red Heart Super Saver called Monet.
> 
> For the other set I posted, I also used Red Heart Super Saver and the colour I used was Cherrycola.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did use simliar colours and not sure on the type. I will see if I have some left in my stash and get back to you on it. But it would be worsted weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to that pattern. http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/5114
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use that yarn and those colors? If so, would you tell us what they are? The colors are just lovely and really do the Fan & Feather pattern justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE the top photo of the variagated yarn, Dancer. I love the colors and try to make things from it as often as I can. Walmart just had their Red Heart yarns reduced to $2.47 a skein and they had 8 of that same variagated yarn. I had them in my cart before I could blink an eye but I went and put them back...I still have some in my stash! Hahahaha! Glad B is feeling better. Did you mix him up some of that cough syrup? Dear husband likes it. He always has a scratchy throat this time of year. He takes a sip on his way out the door for work each morning
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I am so happy. B was having troubles getting affordable insurance and I gave him my insurance broker's name from up north. This broker did amazing work for me, about 7 years ago. I had been quoted prices such as $2800 per year and this broker got it for me for just over $800. Everyone that I have sent there, he has done them well. B was quoted prices more than the price of the car he was buying last week. He went to this broker and it is less than half that. So I am going to go pick B up, and drive him up north so he can get it all taken care of. Once he is set up with them, he only has to send a cheque in the future by mail. It is so worth the drive for a one time thing. So I am off for a few hours and may not get back until after Square Dancing depending on how long this will take. B is so happy with me.  And he should be. I am a great woman. And so humble too. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh

I wonder if all the walmarts have their Redheart yarn on sale Gottastch. I just loved the colors in the tam and scarf set that Dancer did. Door bell just rang and I was hoping it was postman delivering yarn but it wasn't. It was however the super large needles I'd ordered from Overstock.com at a great price; a size 17, 19, and 50 for making rugs and big knit afghans. They are all the Susan Bates plastic but I figured as little as I'll probably use them they were okay

























































.


----------



## Silverowl

No Juke doesn't talk. I think if he did he would speak Wollof.


----------



## oddball

PearlGirl said:


> Hi! I have been on KP, just getting the daily newsletter, for a little while. What a delight to discover the tea party! Your recipes, patterns, pictures, and friendships are both inspiring and refreshing. It has been a joy to follow along this week. I work full time and won't be able to post often, but it is nice to know I can come stop in for a cup of tea.


Welcome to the KTP PearlGirl. Always someone to talk to here.


----------



## melyn

be very careful before spending money on the converter, I bought 1 to convert all my disney films unfortunately all the Disney tapes have a security programme in-bedded on them to stop people copying them so the converter dosen't work. Either it won't copy at all and tells u it is copy writ protected or if it does copy it is such poor quality that its unwatchable.  There are ways to get round this but its illegal and I don't know how to do it, lyn

disney taped to dvd


Gweniepooh said:


> The VHS converter sounds wonderful. Thank you for posting that link; I've bookmarked it so I can perhaps get one and transfer all the VHS movies to DVD.


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> I wonder if all the walmarts have their Redheart yarn on sale Gottastch. I just loved the colors in the tam and scarf set that Dancer did.
> 
> Not sure, Gwenie. I was there last week and saw they had "mark down" tags on the yarn...don't know if they just wanted to get rid of some to make room for something else coming in or what.
> 
> Thank you all for posting pictures of your lovely work and the beautiful flowers - my goodness that bird of paradise and hydrangia AND rose were beautiful!!!! Even as my part of the world is getting ready for its "winter sleep," it does my heart good to see some of you are enjoying spring and all the new growth and warmer temps. I really don't mind the winter...I don't even mind the shoveling. I like the exercise and I'm clearing the driveway so it is kind of a 2-for-1 thing for me. I hate to exercise because I should. I'd rather 'get' my exercise while accomplishing something else. Sometimes it works out, most times it doesn't - ha!
> 
> Gotta get back to finishing my monkey or it will never get in the mail!!! Check back later.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Melyn! I certainly will NOT make this purchase than since it was just to change them from VHS to DVD and we still have a couple of working VCRs. Whew...certainly good that you posted.


melyn said:


> be very careful before spending money on the converter, I bought 1 to convert all my disney films unfortunately all the Disney tapes have a security programme in-bedded on them to stop people copying them so the converter dosen't work. Either it won't copy at all and tells u it is copy writ protected or if it does copy it is such poor quality that its unwatchable.  There are ways to get round this but its illegal and I don't know how to do it, lyn
> 
> disney taped to dvd
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The VHS converter sounds wonderful. Thank you for posting that link; I've bookmarked it so I can perhaps get one and transfer all the VHS movies to DVD.
Click to expand...


----------



## stubbynose

I love hearing about our wonderful pets too !!
I am glad you liked Amy's storyI had no idea she had that in her ..we were so proud of her. The lady who fell said she must have blacked out when she fell because when she came too Amy had been licking her face where her glasses she had been wearing cut her nose and cheekand unable to get up was scared that she may have to lay there for a while before help camenot the caseMiss Amy saw to her help and saved her from a very long time on the ground!!!
Our pets are soooo amazing in their own ways!! 


Pontuf said:


> Such sweet and heartwarming memories of our pets. Amy's actually brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Or maybe it's just dust. I got up this morning at 5:30 and have vacuumed all the wood blinds and the woodwork! What a job! Now a break to catch up with the rest of you.


----------



## stubbynose

LOL !! if it is easy,quick and tasty you certainly have a winner ..You just might have to share a great recipe like this with the rest of us!! Less time preparing meals makes for more time in the easy chair knitting or crocheting!!! Enjoy the meal and let us know how it really is!!!



Gweniepooh said:


> Found a recipe for Creamy Chicken and Rotini Premavera that I just may tweek for dinner. Easy, quick and sounds tasty.


 :wink:


----------



## stubbynose

Well I am finally caught back up here, pizza dough is rising, pumpkin pie is just about done in the oven and house work complete!! Time for me to attempt the cowl once again. 
Dancer so pleased B got a great deal.freedom again !!
Enjoy dancing tonight!!
Melyn..I too was thinking that as wellmy brother told me he bought his to do the exact same thing with all his disney movies and it wouldn't work because of the security feature..he did use it though for my parents old home movies he put on dvd for them. So not a waste of $$ in the end. Phew


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well 5 - I think maybe we should change YOUR name to Lucky!!! AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that alot of us have fur babies. We should make a list of all their names (and how they got them or what they mean) and what they are and what they are like. I find this very interesting and there are some interesting names.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mini schnauzer. She was born on Good Friday, April 6. I wanted a little black mini schnauzer and the breeder told us she had one female black puppy left unspoken for. It was great that she was a female. Her sire was the Canadian show champion for several years. Her mother was a great purebred bitch with papers. Before I even knew about her, she had gotten her tattoo done. After I got her home and was trying to decide on her name, I was playing with her and read her tattoo. It was my first name and my last initial. There was a number between my first name and my last initial -- it was my lucky number. I named her Lucky.
> Twice she has saved my life. She sleeps with me. The first time she saved my life was a couple of years ago. I was in bed and about to nod off for the night. She pestered me and pestered me. She did not seem to want anything for herself. She kept on pestering me and would not let me go to sleep. I must admit that I was starting to feel annoyed by her behavior. I did get up and take my blood sugar as I am diabetic. My blood sugar was 1.4 mmol/lt. I had to get something to eat immediately, I was in danger of slipping into a diabetic coma.
> The next time she saved my life, she actually woke me up around 3AM. I was sound asleep and she kept on jumping on me and yapping at me. I did eventually wake up and felt totally out of sorts. I took my blood sugar and it was 1.2mmol/lt. I was again in danger of slipping into a diabetic coma. Both times there would have been no one available to help me and I would not have been discovered for a couple of days -- too late to do anything about me.
> I guess I would call her my Lucky dog!
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Dreamweaver - it turned out pretty cute. I know that we will get the Crohn's under control - it just is taking a while and DH is not the most patient patient if you know what I mean. AZ


Dreamweaver said:


> AZ - LOVE the cowl/hat.... What a great idea. Hope that DH's health issues get resolved soon. I know that Chron's can be controlled... but all changes are hard.....


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds wonderful to me - 2 hours of quiet and knitting.....AZ


darowil said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good class darowil - AZ
Click to expand...

Students conspicous by their absence again. Most of the students are international students and this is a very stressful time of the academic year as it is finishing very soon. And after that many of them will return home for the holidays (uni doesn't go back till late February/early March. But as it is advertised every week in the church newsletter for internationals we need to be there in case anyone turns up. But what knitter ever minds being forced to sit and do nothing but knit for 2 hours?[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Silverowl - I didn't stay in the corner long - too much to do!!!! AZ


Silverowl said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I truely am sorry - I just meant that I should get up and go get some exercise time in..... I should go stand in a corner....AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness!! Thank you Silverow!! I'm so sorry if I offended anyone - AZ
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont stand in the corner, come back to the table and have a cuppa.
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was sure there had to be a different meaning- after all I think something simple to us, like 'toilet' has rather a different meaning to Americans!!!! but for us it is 'toilet level' humour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks KateB - I'm really glad you did mention it - I wouldn't want to continue down that path!!! AZ


KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do hope our friends across the pond forgive us when we slip up like this - we would never purposely offend. i love the bumbag - too funny.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely no offence taken, Sam and AZ. Perhaps I shouldn't have pointed it out, but I just thought it was so funny!! My DH used to work for Playtex in the UK and had to tell the US side that there was no way over here that they could market a girdle (which was supposed to mould your buttocks) as a "fanny shaper"!! So many words don't 'translate' even from Scotland to England....my friend was looked at with horror in a shop in England when she asked if she could have a poke! (A poke is a paper bag in Scots, but something else entirely in English!)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

5 Days!!!! Gosh that went by quick... well probably not for you or "mom"!!!! Lucky Lady - No GC's yet for me.... but I'll keep knitting and hoping!!! AZ


KateB said:


> Don't have any "fur" babies at the moment (but don't forget-don't worry I won't let you! :lol: - my first GS is due in 5 days!!) but we used to have a cat called Charlie. This was my mum's suggestion which was a lot better than DH's.....when we first found Charlie in the garden he was a feral kitten who'd been abandoned and was only about 2 weeks old. I had to feed him with a syringe and basically be his mother for a long time. He was so small he could sit in the palm of your hand and his bed was an old shoe-box. This led to DH suggesting we called him 'Shoebox' :roll: but I could not see myself standing outside calling for him to come in, yelling, "Shoebox!" Our other pet was a beautiful golden retriever called Tarqui, which was short for Tarquin of Brisbane, his pedigree name. You couldn't get a better, softer, everybody's friend dog than he was IMHO, and we had him for just over 13 wonderful years. We've also had a few hamsters (or the boys did) but they were all called Hammy - my boys were never known for their great imaginations! :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Love this Dancer - thanks for sharing - what fun rugs this would make..... AZ


Sq_Dancer said:


> Wow. This is for kids but I think it could be for kids of all ages. Have a look
> http://www.flaxandtwine.com/2012/02/woven-finger-knitting-hula-hoop-rug-diy.html


----------



## AZ Sticks

Just to add my 2 cents - DH suffered with a torn rotator cuff for months and was immediately in less pain after surgery. He set up a pulley and rope in the garage on a rafter for PT and did great - wished he had done it sooner..... AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> AMEN to that. In all fairness his shoulder was probably bothering him; he has a torn rotator cuff and is putting off the much needed surgery. Wish he'd just go get it done but do understand why he is waiting. Poor baby.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly husband LOL Got to love them. As long as he was not asking you to get up, that is the main thing. A lot better than someone that comes into your room at 4:30 in a full blown rage.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he just got up and left the light on. Went and sat in livingroom and watched tv. He always gets up around 5-5:30 but doesn't turn on the lamp usually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

"Most of the time I would rather be married to him than to me" I love this!!! and know exactly what you mean!!!! We are lucky ladies!!!! AZ


darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> How I love my DH BUT when he wakes up at 4:30 as he did this morning and leaves his bedside lamp on I could stangle him. LOL Just pulled the covers over my head and went back to sleep. Perhaps I should get up next time, and there will be a next time, and go ahead and clean.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you just hate that? That is one good thing about being alone, I can get up and do something for a little while until I feel I can get to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you may have figured I didn't get far with bed. Well I made it, but didn't make the sleeping so have got up- may as well get something done instead of just lying there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I am not alone I sometimes feel it is more important to get up- I might wake him up. But then when 3am comes along if I go to bed I will wake him up- Maryanne has slept in the spare bed recently so it has cleanish sheets on it, maybe I will go there later.
> There are times when it is definitely a disadvantage sharing the bed with someone- hot nights are another time. But then how good is it on cold nights? But clearly he is worth the occasional hassle, as is mine. Most of the time I would rather be married to him than to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## 81brighteyes

NanaCaren said:


> I'm much better now & looking forward to travelling up to see Dave & Caren in London. i can't drive so Julian will take me. I can't put any weight on my foot until Monday, then I have to be very careful for a few days so it seems I'm going to see them while sitting in a wheelchair. Don't know about photos!! What I'm sure of is that Dave will not want any photos put on here. He has his reasons & there is no way I would not respect his wishes. You can have as many of me as you want, but I know it wouldn't be the same.
> 
> I feel the same way Tessa and would not post any photos of Dave. I am looking forward to meeting you too. We had a lot of fun yesterday, got to go to a Bonfire celebration last night. Was amazing to see. I don't think I have had this much fun without children in along time.
> 
> http://www.edenbridgebonfire.co.uk/index.php/our-guys
> 
> Doris, if you get a chance to go to Bonfire, it is so much fun. I am sorry you didn't get a chance to go. Dave says to say hi.


The first time I had heard about the bonfire was in watching the BBC series: "Mulberry". However, I did not understand what it was about nor why. I hoped your link would give more info, but I am still rather puzzled. In "Mulberry", the bonfire was done on the homeowners property.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Those ears are so great!!!! I have had cottontails in the yard since we lost our Chow X Dutchie in the spring, but the one big Jack that she chased hasn't come back. I think he just came to play with her!!! AZ 


Pontuf said:


> Such sweet and heartwarming memories of our pets. Amy's actually brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Or maybe it's just dust. I got up this morning at 5:30 and have vacuumed all the wood blinds and the woodwork! What a job! Now a break to catch up with the rest of you.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I would have to say I really don't have any furbabies at the moment. Our Dutchie has been gone since early Spring and DH and I were going to try to do some traveling - so we were really holding off on puppy "shopping". But there are 2 feral manx cats that started coming into the yard and drinking from my birdbath.... so I have been putting scraps out and they come by every evening to check and see what in the bowl. One is a grey male and one is a orange tabby female - I suppose they are litter mates....maybe a year old. The orange tabby has hurt her right front shoulder and is making her way around on 3 legs at the moment - no hunting for her, so I've been putting extra food out. The last couple of days she seems to be putting weight on it if she isn't moving too quickly.... well, maybe I do have furbabies..... AZ


----------



## Silverowl

Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.

http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1


----------



## KateB

Silverowl said:


> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1


.....and why not? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ask4j

Sq_Dancer said:


> It seems that alot of us have fur babies. We should make a list of all their names (and how they got them or what they mean) and what they are and what they are like. I find this very interesting and there are some interesting names.
> I will start with
> Frodo - Llaso-Apso/Shih Tzu cross dog. 11 years old and born the day after 9/11. He is black and white and is my faithful little buddy. He is not a yapper, but he will bark if someone comes to the door. Once he gets used to who is there, he will go and lay down again. He was named after Frodo the hobbit from Lord of the Rings because I thought he looked like a hobbit when he was little.
> Tommy - Russian Blue shorthair cat - 2 years old. Not too creative with his name. He had a brother who I named Sam. They were also named after Hobbits. Sammy died last year and we have no idea from what. Tommy is a house cat and never goes outside. He loves to watch the birds and critters out at the bird feeder and then sleeps the rest of the day. He is a very well behaved cat who picks and chooses who he wants to be around, but is for the most part, shy. He will talk when I walk into the room he is sleeping in.
> Sammy was named after Samwise "Sam" Gamgee from the Lord of the Rings
> Tommy was named after Tolman "Tom" Cotton from Lord of the Rings.


I think naming an animal comes naturally--it just suites the animal. I have a friend who uses human names for her cats, past relatives of all things--doesn't do much for the animal's ego. My idea of name a pet who is very dear to you should be the first thing that comes to mind. Twinkle was it! she's my little star and answered to the name immediately. My brother and SIL had a milk goat who loved to visit with everyone and every family picture taken there's that goat. They named her very appropriately Ruby Begonia--it so suited her.

Also if the animals name has an interesting sound they seem to respond well and when you call your pet you are not misunderstood--everyone knows it's your pet not your husband...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well if I looked like that I might!!!!!! AZ


Silverowl said:


> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Ask4j

Silverowl said:


> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1


Why not wear it the next time you go to the beach--would make for an interesting sun tan. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

I understand....at my FIL's age, he was mostly concerned about not being able to get out to play pinoucle with his "gang". Sure do understand the reasons behind the delay and I know around here, carpentry work is hard enough to find so have to do it when you can!


Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie his orthopedic surgeon has said he would be out of work 4-6 months then only light work; he's a carpenter. It is a full tear. I know he is putting it off because of two reasons: finances if he is out of work so long and fear of surgery. The finances is the biggest worry but I tell him we will make it. The decision is his. When the pain gets bad enough and nothing is working he will concede.
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure understand about the rotary cuff -- but tell him that my FIL had his shoulder surgery at the age of 84 ---- and this was after two knee replacements (15 years apart). He claimed that the shoulder was very easy and other than the rehab - about six weeks, he was very glad that he'd had it done. Sometimes the fear of something is far more worse than the actuality; he'll be glad he went once he does.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is a little after 9 now and I have GOT to get something on other than pjs and tidy up. Will check back in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Sq_Dancer said:


> I wonder how many pages we will make this week? Seems since I got here, we have been passing the 100 page mark every week. Does that mean I talk a lot??????


No, it means we ALL talk a lot!

:lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tessadele said:


> Hi Lurker2, I'm fine now, a bit of pain but I can control it now with painkillers. Just have to make sure I don't get dependent on them. Can't walk on the crutches as it hurts my wrist & having to twist my foot to balance on one toe has made my ankle swell & hurt more than my knee. So I suppose you could say it's a no-win situation. I haven't lost my sense of humour, so there's hope for me yet. Julian is doing all the cooking & clearing up & when I can drive I'll go out & buy replacement crockery. This evening he had a smashing time, he broke a bowl which was one of a pair, but he cheered up when I fold him it was my husband's one & he didn't need it as he's been dead 20 years. Poor man, I have to laugh when I hear the crashes & the curse that follows. Keep well yourself & enjoy your few days off.
> 
> Tessa


What a quanundrum Tessa. So glad you have kept your sense of humor. That makes it tolerable.  Now for you to heal completely and be out of pain. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Silverowl said:


> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1


hmmmm, now that is one best-Sunday-go-to-church-outfit, after all, it is holey even if it is not wholey there!! ahahah :lol: :roll: :shock:


----------



## Redkimba

KateB said:


> No, it means we ALL talk a lot!
> 
> :lol:


I so agree; some weeks it takes a lot to keep up...


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Sorry you are feeling so down. Woinde rif hte migraine reared tis head because you were fitting (unsuccessfully) the cold or whatever it is? Migraines leave you feeling horrid after so (for me that is worse than the headache itself 2 or 3 days not with it).on top of a cold no wonder you are feeling under the weather.


Thank you. I can't believe it but I am feeling good. Throwing this cold right off. My medication helps the migraine sooooo much or should I say hinders the migraine totally. In Germany they said you took the medication gegen/against the headache instead of to help. Made sense to me. :thumbup: Maxalt dissolvable and I am good to go. I am just so surprised I am throwing this cold off. Usually once you have that sore a throat it is here to stay. Maybe all this healthy eating is making a difference, anyway, fever was gone next morning and didn't come back and sore throat gone. No cough, nothing, so unless it is morphing I am knitting, typing my mother's letters/journal and going out to dinner. Had acupuncture today and she told me I need more protein, so perhaps I will add some eggs back into my diet. Hmmmmm :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Silverowl said:


> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1


I can just see me oozing out all those holes..........not a pretty sight lol


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> Good Evening and Welcome to all the new visitors at the table!!
> I've had a wonderful weekend with my DS, so good at making me feel better yet fussing at me constantly for not taking better care of myself.
> Welcome back Joe, we have missed your he he he :thumbup: seriously have been concerned and so sorry to hear that your Mom has not been in the best of health. Keep her and you and yours in our prayers as always.
> Love the pictures.. Carol.. as always beautiful :thumbup:
> I LOVE the feather and fan, I made a scarf with the pattern last year after I found the KP forum. I need to start another sometime, was rough at first but after I got going, it was not that hard.
> 5mm, know that we are keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. Take care and know we are all here for you!
> I can't find my list, but my sympathies for those who lost pets, so much a part of our lives, hurts when they cross over the Rainbow Bridge but plenty of our fur babies there to welcome them.
> Tired to catch up on all the reading.. but I'm up to page 22, and having problems staying awake. I really hate the first few days of time changes.. always wake up early or late.. so confusing :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> For now I will bid you all a good evening/night/morning, hope the morrow brings wonderful times and news for each of us.
> Hugs, Loves n Prayers,
> oh yes, have my blood draw in the am, hope that iron count is down and red count is up.. soooo don't want another blood transfusion :thumbdown: That will mean 2 days in the hospital and totally NOT in my game plan right now ;-)
> Sweet dreams.. my pillow is calling.. yet it is only 8:25 pm.. gads.. :shock: :roll:


Oh Marianne.. I sure hope you don't need that transfusion. The last thing you want is more time in the hospital. So glad time with DS was great and must be fun to have him fuss over you and care about you. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one for all of us who are questioning our frame of minds! It is the Bathtub Test!!!:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahah, and I prefer showers!!! It was good for a laugh! :lol:
Click to expand...

Get me a room!!!! And Quick... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Lurker.... It seems to me that all the women in your line are quite talented in many different ways, yourself included what with being a past singer, seamstress, knitter of original designs, photographer and bread baker of international renown.. A Jill of All Trades......


I so agree :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do hope our friends across the pond forgive us when we slip up like this - we would never purposely offend. i love the bumbag - too funny.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its OK Sam most of us are used to your strange use of the word fanny. You can imagine how we react to someone called Fanny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _________________________________
> Now that I know your meaning I will have a little smile when I meet a person named Fanny and leave the guffaws for at home. Too funny.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one for all of us who are questioning our frame of minds! It is the Bathtub Test!!!:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahah, and I prefer showers!!! It was good for a laugh! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get me a room!!!! And Quick... :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Sorry!!! the rooms are all booked full!!!! hahaha :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness. What an experience to go through and what a mess to clean up. Wish I could be there to help with some of it with you. I will have a look at your photos in a little while. I just am getting online for this morning and will catch up and then go see them. Many Hugs coming your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 2CatsinNJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer,
> 
> We had 4' of water in the house. It's all covered in sand/mud, everything is drenched & destroyed on the 1st floor.All the furniture/appliances either moved around or was overturned at the force/depth of the water. Upstairs smells bad too, is very damp with rusty nail heads beginning to appear...maybe micro-seepage in the roof.Deck is dislodged from concrete footings on the waterfrnt side, but still attached to the house, up at 30-45* angle, steps high & nearly out of the ground. If you go to the "East Coast Friends" thread, I posted a couple of photos there with a few comments.But yes, no one can take away your memories & we will be replacing "objects"... we're very fortunate, as I have said many times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2CatsinNJ....So sorry to hear about the damage to your home from H. Sandy. You attitude is inspiring. You show the strength we can find inside when we need it. Will be thinking of you. Would you be willing to post the photos here or give us the link? I haven't even read all the posts here. Woke up with the worst sore throat and bit of fever and yesterday migraine, so my eyes just couldn't face looking through 10 more pages if I had the right thread. There were several East Coast threads. Dh will be back on the computer soon so I have limited time too.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you are feeling so down. Woinde rif hte migraine reared tis head because you were fitting (unsuccessfully) the cold or whatever it is? Migraines leave you feeling horrid after so (for me that is worse than the headache itself 2 or 3 days not with it).on top of a cold no wonder you are feeling under the weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh dear I think I should edited this after posting it! Far too late now though
Click to expand...

So funny as I read it without mistakes and had to go back and read it again to see them. My brain knew what you were saying. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Well I showed the advantage of always having knitting. I was going to a support group for parents with young adults with Aspergers- and I was only one to turn up. So I had tea and decided to wait for an hour. Started just reading, but decided after a while to knit too. And then once I had decided to wait for one hour in case anyone turned up it started to pour with rain. So I stayed for another 1/2 hour until it stopped. Plenty of knitting while I was out of the house today waiting for people who didn't turn up!
> Some wonderful lightening for a while after I got back. It has been quite hot here for acouple of days but now it has cooled right down.
> And I too am caught up now. So off to bed soon- no more KP though. The KTP takes precedence!


You are teaching us to always have a book and knitting with us. Good Lesson :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely no offence taken, Sam and AZ. Perhaps I shouldn't have pointed it out, but I just thought it was so funny!! My DH used to work for Playtex in the UK and had to tell the US side that there was no way over here that they could market a girdle (which was supposed to mould your buttocks) as a "fanny shaper"!! So many words don't 'translate' even from Scotland to England....my friend was looked at with horror in a shop in England when she asked if she could have a poke! (A poke is a paper bag in Scots, but something else entirely in English!)
> 
> 
> 
> As our usage of poke would be the same as the UK one not quite what you would go into a shop asking for.
> But over here root has the same meaning and so all the Australians would react when the Englsih (when I was working in London) would say they were rooting around! One lady learnt well enough to look at us after she said it and say 'Whoops I shouldn't say that to you should I?' My sisters name was Ruth and she lived in Sweden for a couple of years- and they couldn't pronounce Ruth, it come out as Root and she absolutely hated it- was tempted to change her name.
Click to expand...

Well, not to skite, but I am really laughing, not falling down or slipping. There really are humorous moments when we travel and we often have no idea what we have done to offend or cause laughter till someone tells us. Thank goodness for laughter and humor in times like this. :wink:


----------



## gottastch

The girly sock monkey toy is finally done and my hands are thankful  I see the photo shows that I need to reinforce the stitches around the arms...funny I didn't see that when looking at it right in front of my own nose - ha! That is easy enough to do  I will do that quick and be on my way to the post office to get this sent to it's new home


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> The girly sock monkey toy is finally done and my hands are thankful  I see the photo shows that I need to reinforce the stitches around the arms...funny I didn't see that when looking at it right in front of my own nose - ha! That is easy enough to do  I will do that quick and be on my way to the post office to get this sent to it's new home


Did you post a link for the pattern? It is a wonderfully pretty monkey for a little lady! I guess blue or even Christmas colours could be used to make up other sock monkeys for other kids too!


----------



## Cashmeregma

gottastch said:


> The girly sock monkey toy is finally done and my hands are thankful  I see the photo shows that I need to reinforce the stitches around the arms...funny I didn't see that when looking at it right in front of my own nose - ha! That is easy enough to do  I will do that quick and be on my way to the post office to get this sent to it's new home


Absolutely adorable!


----------



## AZ Sticks

so glad that you are feeling better Angora1! -AZ


Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you are feeling so down. Woinde rif hte migraine reared tis head because you were fitting (unsuccessfully) the cold or whatever it is? Migraines leave you feeling horrid after so (for me that is worse than the headache itself 2 or 3 days not with it).on top of a cold no wonder you are feeling under the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I can't believe it but I am feeling good. Throwing this cold right off. My medication helps the migraine sooooo much or should I say hinders the migraine totally. In Germany they said you took the medication gegen/against the headache instead of to help. Made sense to me. :thumbup: Maxalt dissolvable and I am good to go. I am just so surprised I am throwing this cold off. Usually once you have that sore a throat it is here to stay. Maybe all this healthy eating is making a difference, anyway, fever was gone next morning and didn't come back and sore throat gone. No cough, nothing, so unless it is morphing I am knitting, typing my mother's letters/journal and going out to dinner. Had acupuncture today and she told me I need more protein, so perhaps I will add some eggs back into my diet. Hmmmmm :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh now I am really laughing.... hadn't thought about the overflow!! AZ


agnescr said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1
> 
> 
> 
> I can just see me oozing out all those holes..........not a pretty sight lol
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

too funny - fanny packs to bumbags - who knew.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do hope our friends across the pond forgive us when we slip up like this - we would never purposely offend. i love the bumbag - too funny.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its OK Sam most of us are used to your strange use of the word fanny. You can imagine how we react to someone called Fanny!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

So darn cute gottastch!!! just love it!! AZ


gottastch said:


> The girly sock monkey toy is finally done and my hands are thankful  I see the photo shows that I need to reinforce the stitches around the arms...funny I didn't see that when looking at it right in front of my own nose - ha! That is easy enough to do  I will do that quick and be on my way to the post office to get this sent to it's new home


----------



## Gweniepooh

gottastch said:


> The girly sock monkey toy is finally done and my hands are thankful
> 
> That is so cute! If you can share the pattern or link I'd appreciate it.


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The girly sock monkey toy is finally done and my hands are thankful  I see the photo shows that I need to reinforce the stitches around the arms...funny I didn't see that when looking at it right in front of my own nose - ha! That is easy enough to do  I will do that quick and be on my way to the post office to get this sent to it's new home
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post a link for the pattern? It is a wonderfully pretty monkey for a little lady! I guess blue or even Christmas colours could be used to make up other sock monkeys for other kids too!
Click to expand...

It is a free pattern on the Paton's yarn site...classic sock monkey. The only changes I made were that I used size 3 (US) double-pointed needles, so my knit fabric would be more dense. I followed the pattern the rest of the way except I knit the legs and arms on instead of sewing them on. Then I made the monkey look like she was sleeping and stitched the heart on her chest  Sometimes the monkeys with those wide open big black eyes are kinda scary looking. I hope this will look a little friendlier. I guess I did make the body a bit longer too because I thought the pattern picture showed the monkey to not have much of a middle.


----------



## melyn

oh my  


Silverowl said:


> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1


----------



## melyn

Ditto   


AZ Sticks said:


> Well if I looked like that I might!!!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love your comment!!! Even at my skinniest many many moons ago, I wouldn't ever think of wearing something like this....it might only be appropriate at the Playboy Mansion.



5mmdpns said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm, now that is one best-Sunday-go-to-church-outfit, after all, it is holey even if it is not wholey there!! ahahah :lol: :roll: :shock:
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

She's adorable!!!!



gottastch said:


> The girly sock monkey toy is finally done and my hands are thankful  I see the photo shows that I need to reinforce the stitches around the arms...funny I didn't see that when looking at it right in front of my own nose - ha! That is easy enough to do  I will do that quick and be on my way to the post office to get this sent to it's new home


----------



## RookieRetiree

Angora --- so glad you're feeling better!! Continnued good health.


----------



## iamsam

tell us about the yarn bombing you are going to do.

sam



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if you have to subscribe to get this book or not but have a look at this free ebook to download for Christmas gifts. http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/72116/showcontent.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Well I neede more patterns like a hole in the head- though I don't have a lot of Christmas ones so I can make use of some as I want to do some for the yarn bombing in our city centre.
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and someone told me once that in Burma it's incredibly crude and rude and probably lewd to let anyone see the soles of your bare feet!
> 
> Seemingly it's very rude in Japan to blow your nose in public.
> 
> 
> 
> do they let it drip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yuk :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you joe - don't work too hard.

sam



Joe P said:


> 60 pages by Monday morning? Wow, this tea party has taken on its own life, huh? I am impressed. You all are having wonderful comments not only to me but others. I love all your positive comments. You are peachy. I suppose y'all know that but it doesn't hurt for an old Texan to say it to y'all. I have missed you very much.
> 
> I don't comment individually to each person as I am note challenged and I apologize. However the pictures are great and the scenery is good.
> 
> Has anyone heard of Martin Keith? I have missed him and knew he was very ill.
> 
> ABC (American Broadcasting Corporation) is running a money telethon for money for the relief of the victims of Sandy that horrible Hurrican.
> 
> Call 1-800-HELP-NOW Today they have raised over 4 million already. Turn the t.v. on and you will talk to very interesting stars etc.
> 
> We all need to get behind this and help these poor people with getting gas, water, food and get their homes re set up. Some are still out of power, no place much to live and we all will be there for them.
> 
> Take time to donate. love y'all and I off to clean this cottage. joe p.


----------



## KateB

Great monkey, Gottastch! :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

OMG, I'm sooo dumb sometimes. I looked at the photo again and wondered why it just didn't look quite right...forgot the ears - hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Silverowl

Now I am off to bed we are at page 68 so I wonder how busy you are all going to be tonite.


----------



## iamsam

i think it's great - and i can just hear you - "isn't that just like a man" - lol - you have to admit that it is a great piece of knitting.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Joe P

I love that monkey, good job. I spent the whold day cleaning the tile in the kitchen and 3/4 ths of the cupboards on the outside. It took all day. I just did them a few months ago but with step son and Jesse in and out and dripping coffee etc. I had a mess and had a long chat with the boys and told them they better learn to aim in the bathrooms and in the kitchen better. I am a fanatic about sanitization in those two rooms where so many of us can get sick from filth. Sooooooooooooo, they are now hanging their heads a little low but I giggled and said but I have a huge chicken in the oven, with carrots, corn and a lovely salad for dinner. Stepson will move out December 1 and it won't be too soon. I love him dearly butttttttt I need my privacy in my retirement. I get a little pushy about it. 

Tomorrow I want to finish the rest of the outside cupboards and then start pulling shelves of food items etc. out and clean the insides really well. Then I will clean up the fridge and stove some to finish up and then do the kitchen floor. I will start the bathrooms Wednesday I think. I love the look of everything so clean.

I am sure you all will think I am obsessed but you know when you have had a Grandmother and Mother who were immaculate house keepers and then I owned a B&B and it was always very clean and I always got 5 stars in all the books. My B&B was in Seattle on Bellevue Place on Capitol Hill. I like keeping my own little cottage similarly but it is not as clean as the others in my life. oh well I try. 

I hope you all donated to the telethon today. I did. Tomorrow if you have not voted please remember to vote. joe p.


----------



## 81brighteyes

A beautiful day here. We have to make everyday count as this lovely weather won't last. I never get to read all of the Tea Party else I would never get anythin done,but wanted to jump in today. I have a new oven and "christened" it this a.m. by baking chicken which I have made into a Chicken Chutney Curry Salad (recipe posted on TP several weeks ago) plus baked Cranberry Muffins. No, not from scratch; the easy way; from a Krusteaz mix. Their mixes are always excellent and with a bad back, standing is hard on me, so I go with "the simples way". I have made muffins from scratch and enjoy them, but if I find something so easy and very good, I'm not ashamed that I go for that. I have now begun the sleeves on the pink baby cardigan for the wee one due this month. I love knitting sleeves using The Magic Loop (as well as for socks). It makes it so easy. Hoping that today is a good day for one and all. Take care.


----------



## Pontuf

Sweet!



gottastch said:


> OMG, I'm sooo dumb sometimes. I looked at the photo again and wondered why it just didn't look quite right...forgot the ears - hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## 81brighteyes

I meant to type: "simplest way" not "simples", but perhaps that fits me at times!!!!! lol


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope your hard work stays done for awhile---for some reason I'm okay with doing a lot of work for a meal and having it gone in minutes (that's supposed to happen) -- but if I've worked really hard on cleaning, I expect it's going to stay that way for longer than a few hours. I know what you mean by privacy in retirement...just when we think we're going to be the boss of our own time and activities; something is sure to mess it up!



Joe P said:


> I love that monkey, good job. I spent the whold day cleaning the tile in the kitchen and 3/4 ths of the cupboards on the outside. It took all day. I just did them a few months ago but with step son and Jesse in and out and dripping coffee etc. I had a mess and had a long chat with the boys and told them they better learn to aim in the bathrooms and in the kitchen better. I am a fanatic about sanitization in those two rooms where so many of us can get sick from filth. Sooooooooooooo, they are now hanging their heads a little low but I giggled and said but I have a huge chicken in the oven, with carrots, corn and a lovely salad for dinner. Stepson will move out December 1 and it won't be too soon. I love him dearly butttttttt I need my privacy in my retirement. I get a little pushy about it.
> 
> Tomorrow I want to finish the rest of the outside cupboards and then start pulling shelves of food items etc. out and clean the insides really well. Then I will clean up the fridge and stove some to finish up and then do the kitchen floor. I will start the bathrooms Wednesday I think. I love the look of everything so clean.
> 
> I am sure you all will think I am obsessed but you know when you have had a Grandmother and Mother who were immaculate house keepers and then I owned a B&B and it was always very clean and I always got 5 stars in all the books. My B&B was in Seattle on Bellevue Place on Capitol Hill. I like keeping my own little cottage similarly but it is not as clean as the others in my life. oh well I try.
> 
> I hope you all donated to the telethon today. I did. Tomorrow if you have not voted please remember to vote. joe p.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do hope our friends across the pond forgive us when we slip up like this - we would never purposely offend. i love the bumbag - too funny.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely no offence taken, Sam and AZ. Perhaps I shouldn't have pointed it out, but I just thought it was so funny!! My DH used to work for Playtex in the UK and had to tell the US side that there was no way over here that they could market a girdle (which was supposed to mould your buttocks) as a "fanny shaper"!! So many words don't 'translate' even from Scotland to England....my friend was looked at with horror in a shop in England when she asked if she could have a poke! (A poke is a paper bag in Scots, but something else entirely in English!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here in the south a poke is also a bag.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and someone told me once that in Burma it's incredibly crude and rude and probably lewd to let anyone see the soles of your bare feet!
> 
> Seemingly it's very rude in Japan to blow your nose in public.
> 
> 
> 
> I should think that would be better than dripping.
Click to expand...


----------



## mjs

darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many terms that are different between the UK and Canada. My mother, when she smoked, would always talk about having a *** or ****** and here it means something much different. Mom was not from the UK but her parents were so that is where she had heard the term from. Also, one I learnt recently was Jumper. In the UK it is a sweater but here it is someone that jumps or when I was a kid, it was a sort of dress that you could wear with a blouse underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> All but the first are jumpers here (although the jumper cables are jumper leads).
> Cigrettes used to be called **** over here. (I wonder if that changed as the other meaning took over?). In fact when I was a child we could buy packets of ****, a sweet shaped like a cigarette even to the red tip. Things like this are no longer allowed to be sold as they help kids see smoking as OK.
Click to expand...

We used to enjoy those candy cigarettes, but I had sense enough never to have a tobacco cigarette.


----------



## Ask4j

5mmdpns said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm, now that is one best-Sunday-go-to-church-outfit, after all, it is holey even if it is not wholey there!! ahahah :lol: :roll: :shock:
Click to expand...

wholy or holly? lol or how about adding 50#'s to the model? Now we have something else entirely. More like a whaly--a whale in fish net. :lol:

ps I represent that remark.


----------



## iamsam

very good five - maybe the preacher's wife could wear it.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm, now that is one best-Sunday-go-to-church-outfit, after all, it is holey even if it is not wholey there!! ahahah :lol: :roll: :shock:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ask4j

gottastch said:


> OMG, I'm sooo dumb sometimes. I looked at the photo again and wondered why it just didn't look quite right...forgot the ears - hahahahahahaha!!!


Ahhh that is so cute! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

great sock monkey gottastch - love the pink heart knit it.

sam



gottastch said:


> The girly sock monkey toy is finally done and my hands are thankful  I see the photo shows that I need to reinforce the stitches around the arms...funny I didn't see that when looking at it right in front of my own nose - ha! That is easy enough to do  I will do that quick and be on my way to the post office to get this sent to it's new home


----------



## KatyNora

gottastch said:


> OMG, I'm sooo dumb sometimes. I looked at the photo again and wondered why it just didn't look quite right...forgot the ears - hahahahahahaha!!!


She does look better with ears, Kathy, although I hadn't registered that omission either. And I do like the "sleeping" look a lot!


----------



## iamsam

finally i am caught up - my goodness we are a chatty bunch -the little boys are sick with strep - not feeling good at all - i always feel so bad for them when they don't feel good - they are always so active.

we had sunshine today - the dog yard was about sixty degrees this afternoon. the one white dog is gone - heidi's friend came and got her this afternoon and her husband is seriously considering buying brutus. i hope so -then we will be able to watch them grow - they will be just down the road.

our ad was in the toledo blade and is also on their website - think we sold a couple through the blade last time. 

sleepy - need to move a little - too early to go to bed - i would never sleep all night.

sam


----------



## Ask4j

Thank you Kathy, I like your kitty cat signature. Yes it was a shockwave jigsaw puzzle that someone contributed. And I am addicted to my daily puzzle--have been for over 10 years now.



gottastch said:


> Love your avatar, Ask4j...I put that puzzle together too and many others - can you say addictive? I keep telling myself there are worse things to be doing
> 
> Love "Twinkle" just sleeping away on your "loot" with her paw gently guarding your drop spindle
> 
> I am working on the toy girl sock monkey to go along with the hat that is getting sent one way or the other TODAY! I just have the muzzle and tail left. It is going well but my hands are a little stiff today...don't know what it is about double-pointed needles and my hands this time of year! I guess I do but just don't want to admit it


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> very good five - maybe the preacher's wife could wear it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm, now that is one best-Sunday-go-to-church-outfit, after all, it is holey even if it is not wholey there!! ahahah :lol: :roll: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think the preacher would be going to hell in a hand basket for allowing his wife to be so holy on a Sunday!!!! hahah


----------



## Gweniepooh

Earlier today I posted that I'd found an easy recipe using boneless skinless chicken breasts that I was going to tinker with. Did it and it was delicious according to DH.The original recipe was called Creamy Chicken Rotini Premavera. Here's my version (sorry no exact measurements)

rotini pasta
2-3 boneless skinless chicken breasts cut in strips
1/2 a bag of frozen broccoli
1 can "coin sliced" carrots
about 1/2 cup fat free Italian Salad Dressing
about 1/2 cup skim milk
about 4 ounces fat free cream cheese
olive oil

Saute chicken in oil until no longer pink
toss in vegetables
mix together milk, dressing, and cream cheese until fairly smooth and pour over chicken and vegetables. Cook on medium heat until broccoli is cooked but still firm.

While the above is cooking cook about 1/2 a box of rotini pasta. Serve chicken mixture on top of pasta. YUMMY

The original recipe called for frozen mixed veggies but I just used what I had on hand and what we would like.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Also received this recipe for Cinnamon Roll Mug Cake. I know all us knitters need to take a break for a little sweet tooth nourishment occassionally. Here's the link for this: http://cookingclassy.blogspot.com/2012/03/cinnamon-roll-mug-cake-made-in-3.html


----------



## MawMaw12

mjs said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought great northern beans were like big butter beans.
> 
> sam
> 
> I thought they were smaller white beans. I will admit that I don't have a huge knowledge of beans!
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. They are small white, dried beans. At least that is the way we get them and must be soaked over night before cooking. Then cook with ham or bacon pieces for
> Great northern are not small. Those are pea or navy beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, they are not as small as navy beans. However they are small, not nearly as large as the big butter beans. I grow, dry and cook them and have for about fifty years. They are great for many uses.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## stubbynose

LOL>>I sat and looked at it for a few minutes and wondered myself what the heck was missingand then it came to me too..glad to see she found her ears!!!

She was cute either way but looks complete now!! Thanks for posting !!



gottastch said:


> OMG, I'm sooo dumb sometimes. I looked at the photo again and wondered why it just didn't look quite right...forgot the ears - hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## MawMaw12

Can't believe I am caught up. It's been a rough day. My GD (age28) was admitted to hospital this morning with a fever and " profound iron depletion." They have given her two pints of blood and had her swallow a pill with a camera inside to see if they can figure out what is going on. She is gluten intolerant with other food allergies. Also fibromyalgia. She has had two hard years, hope this is not something else to add to her other problems.


----------



## tuscanymoon

What a great memory. I had a sock monkey many, many years ago.

I did some volunteer work today and have to say, "I'm tired."

Collecting food for a small mission church where the people need not only food, but clothing and some clean toys for their children. 

It certainly made my heart sing to see people bringing in bags of staples, i.e., rice, cereals, soups and canned goods.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> OMG, I'm sooo dumb sometimes. I looked at the photo again and wondered why it just didn't look quite right...forgot the ears - hahahahahahaha!!!


now that really does look more 'monkey'! a lovely huggable toy.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> \Cigrettes used to be called **** over here. (I wonder if that changed as the other meaning took over?). In fact when I was a child we could buy packets of ****, a sweet shaped like a cigarette even to the red tip. Things like this are no longer allowed to be sold as they help kids see smoking as OK.


Both true here as well... in this country, root may have the same meaning... (poke also, but rather old time Western movie) More often the word would be "rut" referring to animal behavior..... Yes, words and custome can be *very* different from place to place and certainly cause some problems, funny and otherwise...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Redkimba said:


> Thank you. I might contact you if I can't figure it out.


Please do.... (on the yarn detangle) Sometimes more hands are a help. Can't say the same for my past cat's paws....)


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I think if you want to convert home videos though, they should be ok, don't you think?



melyn said:


> be very careful before spending money on the converter, I bought 1 to convert all my disney films unfortunately all the Disney tapes have a security programme in-bedded on them to stop people copying them so the converter dosen't work. Either it won't copy at all and tells u it is copy writ protected or if it does copy it is such poor quality that its unwatchable.  There are ways to get round this but its illegal and I don't know how to do it, lyn
> 
> disney taped to dvd
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The VHS converter sounds wonderful. Thank you for posting that link; I've bookmarked it so I can perhaps get one and transfer all the VHS movies to DVD.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh my. Ummmmm. welll........ I am sure B would be entertained LOL. Maybe histerically so. Might be bad for my self esteem. I need to lose weight before wearing something like that. Alot of weight that is...... LOL



Silverowl said:


> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Sq_Dancer

LOL Love your sense of humor. It amazes me how each animal knows their own name. Well, that is except Frodo who will come running anytime you call Tommy as he does not want that darn cat to get some attention he thinks he should get. But when I had three cats, each cat came to their own name. They just know the difference. But I love Twinkle and love Ruby Begonia as well. I love the uniqueness of every animal. Even a turtle that my son had, Donatello, (gee wonder where he got that name from) was humourous to watch and had her own personality.



Ask4j said:


> I think naming an animal comes naturally--it just suites the animal. I have a friend who uses human names for her cats, past relatives of all things--doesn't do much for the animal's ego. My idea of name a pet who is very dear to you should be the first thing that comes to mind. Twinkle was it! she's my little star and answered to the name immediately. My brother and SIL had a milk goat who loved to visit with everyone and every family picture taken there's that goat. They named her very appropriately Ruby Begonia--it so suited her.
> 
> Also if the animals name has an interesting sound they seem to respond well and when you call your pet you are not misunderstood--everyone knows it's your pet not your husband...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Yes I would say you have Fur Babies. Hate to see those little ones struggle. Thank you for having a kind heart to help them out.



AZ Sticks said:


> I would have to say I really don't have any furbabies at the moment. Our Dutchie has been gone since early Spring and DH and I were going to try to do some traveling - so we were really holding off on puppy "shopping". But there are 2 feral manx cats that started coming into the yard and drinking from my birdbath.... so I have been putting scraps out and they come by every evening to check and see what in the bowl. One is a grey male and one is a orange tabby female - I suppose they are litter mates....maybe a year old. The orange tabby has hurt her right front shoulder and is making her way around on 3 legs at the moment - no hunting for her, so I've been putting extra food out. The last couple of days she seems to be putting weight on it if she isn't moving too quickly.... well, maybe I do have furbabies..... AZ


----------



## Sq_Dancer

so cute. all the male monkeys will be after her........



gottastch said:


> The girly sock monkey toy is finally done and my hands are thankful  I see the photo shows that I need to reinforce the stitches around the arms...funny I didn't see that when looking at it right in front of my own nose - ha! That is easy enough to do  I will do that quick and be on my way to the post office to get this sent to it's new home


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Yes she does look better with ears. Now you will really be fighting off the male monkeys. Really Really cute.



gottastch said:


> OMG, I'm sooo dumb sometimes. I looked at the photo again and wondered why it just didn't look quite right...forgot the ears - hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

KateB said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why not? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

My question as well...  :mrgreen: even in my *best* years, I was not quite this confident.......


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Now isn't that just like a man. LOL You are too funny Sam. Gotta love you. However, if I had a figure like that, I would consider wearing it within my own home. Was always bashful to wear skimpy clothing even when I had a cute little figure. Geesh, I have just gotten used to showing a little cleavage that is not too risque.



thewren said:


> i think it's great - and i can just hear you - "isn't that just like a man" - lol - you have to admit that it is a great piece of knitting.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Gotta love a man that likes to be clean and have cleanliness around him. And if the boys make a mess, make THEM clean it the next time to your specifications. If not, then they get NO chicken. Right????



Joe P said:


> I love that monkey, good job. I spent the whold day cleaning the tile in the kitchen and 3/4 ths of the cupboards on the outside. It took all day. I just did them a few months ago but with step son and Jesse in and out and dripping coffee etc. I had a mess and had a long chat with the boys and told them they better learn to aim in the bathrooms and in the kitchen better. I am a fanatic about sanitization in those two rooms where so many of us can get sick from filth. Sooooooooooooo, they are now hanging their heads a little low but I giggled and said but I have a huge chicken in the oven, with carrots, corn and a lovely salad for dinner. Stepson will move out December 1 and it won't be too soon. I love him dearly butttttttt I need my privacy in my retirement. I get a little pushy about it.
> 
> Tomorrow I want to finish the rest of the outside cupboards and then start pulling shelves of food items etc. out and clean the insides really well. Then I will clean up the fridge and stove some to finish up and then do the kitchen floor. I will start the bathrooms Wednesday I think. I love the look of everything so clean.
> 
> I am sure you all will think I am obsessed but you know when you have had a Grandmother and Mother who were immaculate house keepers and then I owned a B&B and it was always very clean and I always got 5 stars in all the books. My B&B was in Seattle on Bellevue Place on Capitol Hill. I like keeping my own little cottage similarly but it is not as clean as the others in my life. oh well I try.
> 
> I hope you all donated to the telethon today. I did. Tomorrow if you have not voted please remember to vote. joe p.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Is that were a "pig in a poke" came from????



mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do hope our friends across the pond forgive us when we slip up like this - we would never purposely offend. i love the bumbag - too funny.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely no offence taken, Sam and AZ. Perhaps I shouldn't have pointed it out, but I just thought it was so funny!! My DH used to work for Playtex in the UK and had to tell the US side that there was no way over here that they could market a girdle (which was supposed to mould your buttocks) as a "fanny shaper"!! So many words don't 'translate' even from Scotland to England....my friend was looked at with horror in a shop in England when she asked if she could have a poke! (A poke is a paper bag in Scots, but something else entirely in English!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here in the south a poke is also a bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh yeah, Sam. That would be something, wouldn't it? I am laughing so hard now. Tears running down my face and I am choking. HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!



thewren said:


> very good five - maybe the preacher's wife could wear it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm, now that is one best-Sunday-go-to-church-outfit, after all, it is holey even if it is not wholey there!! ahahah :lol: :roll: :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

And where are the photos of those puppies?



thewren said:


> finally i am caught up - my goodness we are a chatty bunch -the little boys are sick with strep - not feeling good at all - i always feel so bad for them when they don't feel good - they are always so active.
> 
> we had sunshine today - the dog yard was about sixty degrees this afternoon. the one white dog is gone - heidi's friend came and got her this afternoon and her husband is seriously considering buying brutus. i hope so -then we will be able to watch them grow - they will be just down the road.
> 
> our ad was in the toledo blade and is also on their website - think we sold a couple through the blade last time.
> 
> sleepy - need to move a little - too early to go to bed - i would never sleep all night.
> 
> sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Gwenie. I am going to try it.



Gweniepooh said:


> Earlier today I posted that I'd found an easy recipe using boneless skinless chicken breasts that I was going to tinker with. Did it and it was delicious according to DH.The original recipe was called Creamy Chicken Rotini Premavera. Here's my version (sorry no exact measurements)
> 
> rotini pasta
> 2-3 boneless skinless chicken breasts cut in strips
> 1/2 a bag of frozen broccoli
> 1 can "coin sliced" carrots
> about 1/2 cup fat free Italian Salad Dressing
> about 1/2 cup skim milk
> about 4 ounces fat free cream cheese
> olive oil
> 
> Saute chicken in oil until no longer pink
> toss in vegetables
> mix together milk, dressing, and cream cheese until fairly smooth and pour over chicken and vegetables. Cook on medium heat until broccoli is cooked but still firm.
> 
> While the above is cooking cook about 1/2 a box of rotini pasta. Serve chicken mixture on top of pasta. YUMMY
> 
> The original recipe called for frozen mixed veggies but I just used what I had on hand and what we would like.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh my, That will make me look absolutely stunning in that Holy Outfit. LOL They go so well together.



Gweniepooh said:


> Also received this recipe for Cinnamon Roll Mug Cake. I know all us knitters need to take a break for a little sweet tooth nourishment occassionally. Here's the link for this: http://cookingclassy.blogspot.com/2012/03/cinnamon-roll-mug-cake-made-in-3.html


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Wishing her well and hope they find out what it is soon. Hoping it is not too much.



MawMaw12 said:


> Can't believe I am caught up. It's been a rough day. My GD (age28) was admitted to hospital this morning with a fever and " profound iron depletion." They have given her two pints of blood and had her swallow a pill with a camera inside to see if they can figure out what is going on. She is gluten intolerant with other food allergies. Also fibromyalgia. She has had two hard years, hope this is not something else to add to her other problems.


----------



## mjs

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so sweet that you do crafts with the kids upstairs. I know they must love it as well as it must be appreciated by the parents. My Grands love to raid my craft supply and make things for their mom or us or each other. So many kids don't have the opportunity to do crafts now days. It is a shame as it stimulates their creativity. Wish we were closer so I could loan you some of my disney videos; have tons of them. DH says I should get rid of them since most folks seem to use DVDs now but I just can't let them go yet. We still have a VCR along with a DVD player so why get rid of them I say. Now if I could convert them to DVDs I'd do that.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a compliment when your kids friends want to be there. It says a lot. I try to have the little girls upstairs come down every so often to do crafts with them etc. I have started to gather up Disney cartoon videos for them to see and some Christmas shows also. I have tons of crafts waiting to work with them. Think we will make Mom and Dad presents soon. And decorations. And of course the occassional goodie. It gives me something to do and I enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you Dancer. I guess I am kind of out there or at least was when I was younger. I do try to look on the positive side though do sometimes slip into sadness sometimes. I used to be accused of trying to "mother" everyone and that isn't always needed, appreciated, or wanted. My DDs have always had friends use our house as a haven when times were tough. The house of chaos but in a good way. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You can convert. I think there are still machines easily available, like at Walmart so you can copy a VCR tape to DVD. I certainly hope they are still available because I need to replace mine. What I want to convert are tapes I've made.


----------



## Joe P

Well I am almost finished watching Antique Roadshow on PBS and I am tired and need to read my novel and rest. Y'all have a good day or night. 

What happen to McFanny? ( I hope I spelled her name right.)

joe p.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Do you mean myfanwy?



Joe P said:


> Well I am almost finished watching Antique Roadshow on PBS and I am tired and need to read my novel and rest. Y'all have a good day or night.
> 
> What happen to McFanny? ( I hope I spelled her name right.)
> 
> joe p.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Getting Married 

Mike, age 92, and Rebecca, age 89, from Wellington were all excited about their decision to get married. 
Strolling down Lambton Quay talking about the wedding they spot a chemist. Mike suggests they go in.

Mike asks the man behind the counter if he's the owner.

The pharmacist answers, "Yes."

Mike: "We're about to get married. Do you sell heart medication?"

Pharmacist: "Of course we do."

Mike: "How about medicine for circulation?"

Pharmacist: "All kinds "

Mike: "Medicine for rheumatism?"

Pharmacist: "Definitely."

Mike: "How about suppositories?"

Pharmacist: "You bet!"

Mike"Medicine for memory problems, arthritis, and Alzheimer's?"

Pharmacist: "Yes, a large variety. The works."

Mike: "What about vitamins, sleeping pills, Geritol, antidotes for
Parkinson's disease?"

Pharmacist: "Absolutely.."

Mike: "Everything for heartburn and indigestion?"

Pharmacist: "We sure do."

Mike: "You sell wheelchairs and walkers and canes?"

Pharmacist: "All speeds and sizes."

Mike: "Adult incontinence pants?"

Pharmacist: "Sure."

Mike: " Fantastic, in that case, we'd like to use this store for our wedding presents list...


----------



## mjs

http://www.amazon.com/Bags-Fanny-Packs-British-American-American-British/dp/0786717025/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1352170795&sr=1-1&keywords=bumbags


----------



## Sq_Dancer

http://www.fiddleknits.com/bare_tree_cellphone_sock.html


----------



## mjs

Sq_Dancer said:


> I think if you want to convert home videos though, they should be ok, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> be very careful before spending money on the converter, I bought 1 to convert all my disney films unfortunately all the Disney tapes have a security programme in-bedded on them to stop people copying them so the converter dosen't work. Either it won't copy at all and tells u it is copy writ protected or if it does copy it is such poor quality that its unwatchable.  There are ways to get round this but its illegal and I don't know how to do it, lyn
> 
> disney taped to dvd
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The VHS converter sounds wonderful. Thank you for posting that link; I've bookmarked it so I can perhaps get one and transfer all the VHS movies to DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes. My recordings are what I wanted to convert to a newer and less bulky form.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I want to record them to a DVD so my kids can watch them and each have copies of them. So many memories for them.



mjs said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you want to convert home videos though, they should be ok, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> be very careful before spending money on the converter, I bought 1 to convert all my disney films unfortunately all the Disney tapes have a security programme in-bedded on them to stop people copying them so the converter dosen't work. Either it won't copy at all and tells u it is copy writ protected or if it does copy it is such poor quality that its unwatchable.  There are ways to get round this but its illegal and I don't know how to do it, lyn
> 
> disney taped to dvd
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The VHS converter sounds wonderful. Thank you for posting that link; I've bookmarked it so I can perhaps get one and transfer all the VHS movies to DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. My recordings are what I wanted to convert to a newer and less bulky form.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer




----------



## mjs

Sq_Dancer said:


> Is that were a "pig in a poke" came from????
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do hope our friends across the pond forgive us when we slip up like this - we would never purposely offend. i love the bumbag - too funny.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy isn't that the truth - my exercise bike is calling me and my fanny is in front of the computer..... AZ
> 
> You have no idea of the mental picture I have right now....!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I was keeping quiet about that one!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just goes to show the difference in meaning between the US and UK.
> fanny [ˈfænɪ]
> n pl -nies Slang
> 1. Taboo Brit the female genitals
> 2. Chiefly US and Canadian the buttocks
> [perhaps from Fanny, pet name from Frances]
> Usage: Despite the theory that this word derives from the name `Fanny', its use in British English is still considered taboo by many people, and is likely to cause offence. In the US the word refers to the buttocks. Serious misunderstanding may therefore arise when what people in Britain know as a `bumbag' is referred to in the US as a `fanny pack'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely no offence taken, Sam and AZ. Perhaps I shouldn't have pointed it out, but I just thought it was so funny!! My DH used to work for Playtex in the UK and had to tell the US side that there was no way over here that they could market a girdle (which was supposed to mould your buttocks) as a "fanny shaper"!! So many words don't 'translate' even from Scotland to England....my friend was looked at with horror in a shop in England when she asked if she could have a poke! (A poke is a paper bag in Scots, but something else entirely in English!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here in the south a poke is also a bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think so and it means not really knowing what your are buying.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

mjs said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that were a "pig in a poke" came from????
> 
> Here in the south a poke is also a bag.
Click to expand...

I think so and it means not really knowing what your are buying.[/quote]

I looked it up and yes you are right and it does refer to it being a Pig in a Bag.


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that were a "pig in a poke" came from????
> 
> Here in the south a poke is also a bag.
Click to expand...

I think so and it means not really knowing what your are buying.[/quote]

Here is what I found about the pig in a poke, and it is what you said about not really knowing what you are buying.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/a-pig-in-a-poke.html
Pig in a Poke 
An offering or deal that is foolishly accepted without being examined first.

Origin
'Don't buy a pig in a poke' might seem odd and archaic language. It's true that the phrase is very old, but actually it can be taken quite literally and remains good advice.

The advice being given is 'don't buy a pig until you have seen it'. This is enshrined in British commercial law as 'caveat emptor' - Latin for 'let the buyer beware'. This remains the guiding principle of commerce in many countries and, in essence, supports the view that if you buy something you take responsibility to make sure it is what you intended to buy.

A poke is a sack or bag. It has a French origin as 'poque' and, like several other French words, its diminutive is formed by adding 'ette' or 'et' - hence 'pocket' began life with the meaning 'small bag'. Poke is still in use in several English-speaking countries, notably Scotland and the USA, and describes just the sort of bag that would be useful for carrying a piglet to market.

A pig that's in a poke might turn out to be no pig at all. If a merchant tried to cheat by substituting a lower value animal, the trick could be uncovered by letting the cat out of the bag. Many other European languages have a version of this phrase - most of them translating into English as a warning not to 'buy a cat in a bag'. The advice has stood the test of time and people have been repeating it in one form or the other for getting on for five hundred years, maybe longer.

Fraser's Magazine, 1858, reprinted a piece from Richard Hill's (or Hilles') Common-place Book, 1530, which gave this advice to market traders:

"When ye proffer the pigge open the poke."

John Heywood included something nearer to our modern-day version of the phrase in Proverbes and Epigrammes, 1555-60:

I will neuer bye the pyg in the poke : 
Thers many a foule pyg in a feyre cloke.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you 5mmdpns. It is amazing how we get all these phrases but when you look them up, they all make a lot of sense. I learnt more from all this than before. 



5mmdpns said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that were a "pig in a poke" came from????
> 
> Here in the south a poke is also a bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think so and it means not really knowing what your are buying.
Click to expand...

Here is what I found about the pig in a poke, and it is what you said about not really knowing what you are buying.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/a-pig-in-a-poke.html
Pig in a Poke 
An offering or deal that is foolishly accepted without being examined first.

Origin
'Don't buy a pig in a poke' might seem odd and archaic language. It's true that the phrase is very old, but actually it can be taken quite literally and remains good advice.

The advice being given is 'don't buy a pig until you have seen it'. This is enshrined in British commercial law as 'caveat emptor' - Latin for 'let the buyer beware'. This remains the guiding principle of commerce in many countries and, in essence, supports the view that if you buy something you take responsibility to make sure it is what you intended to buy.

A poke is a sack or bag. It has a French origin as 'poque' and, like several other French words, its diminutive is formed by adding 'ette' or 'et' - hence 'pocket' began life with the meaning 'small bag'. Poke is still in use in several English-speaking countries, notably Scotland and the USA, and describes just the sort of bag that would be useful for carrying a piglet to market.

A pig that's in a poke might turn out to be no pig at all. If a merchant tried to cheat by substituting a lower value animal, the trick could be uncovered by letting the cat out of the bag. Many other European languages have a version of this phrase - most of them translating into English as a warning not to 'buy a cat in a bag'. The advice has stood the test of time and people have been repeating it in one form or the other for getting on for five hundred years, maybe longer.

Fraser's Magazine, 1858, reprinted a piece from Richard Hill's (or Hilles') Common-place Book, 1530, which gave this advice to market traders:

"When ye proffer the pigge open the poke."

John Heywood included something nearer to our modern-day version of the phrase in Proverbes and Epigrammes, 1555-60:

I will neuer bye the pyg in the poke : 
Thers many a foule pyg in a feyre cloke.[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I am loveable.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well I am going to go lay my head down and read myself to sleep. I wish you all sweet dreams or a happy morning, whichever comes first for you. I will return........


----------



## iamsam

this one sounds really yummy - i will have one of these first and then if i have room i will take a bowl of your chichen number.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Also received this recipe for Cinnamon Roll Mug Cake. I know all us knitters need to take a break for a little sweet tooth nourishment occassionally. Here's the link for this: http://cookingclassy.blogspot.com/2012/03/cinnamon-roll-mug-cake-made-in-3.html


----------



## iamsam

well - have kept up fairly well today - my goodness we were a talkative group - i think i mentioned one of the puppies went to its forever home today - she will have a sweet life.

i need to get to bed early for a change.

sam


----------



## Dreamweaver

The mug cake sounds great and almost as easy as the 3-2-1 mug cakes I posted recently. I have pinned that for a nice warm cold weather dessert..... 

Glad that one puppy has found a forever home and so close.... It will be nice to see her grow. I saw a beige labradoodle the other evening.... They were taking a walk as I was leaving the football game. Pup was pretty darned proud of her/himself and made me want one even more. It was out city Pet Day on Saturday,, with the event and tents just 1/2 mile from our house and my car really wanted to turn in an adopt a pet, but I stood strong.... Hope the others are placed soon. They will bring so much joy to their new owners... not to mention a little peace to Hickory.. though i'm sure it is a little hard to see them go.

I'm going to bed at a reasonable hour myself... as a friend is coming to knit tomorrow and I still need to do a little picking up...


----------



## pammie1234

Went to the Maverick game tonight. It was fun, and we won! I got home, took care of the pets, and checked KTP. Now I am caught up, and my eyes are really droopy! I'm going to join the group that is going to bed earlier than usual! Goodnight hugs to all!


----------



## darowil

Silverowl said:


> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1


Not onlywouldn't I wear it I don't think anyone would want to see me in it. A giggle yes at what people wear.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I just cannot imagine why you would not wear this, darowil. I am sure you would look absolutely fabulous in it. :roll:



darowil said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1
> 
> 
> 
> Not onlywouldn't I wear it I don't think anyone would want to see me in it. A giggle yes at what people wear.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> I am loveable.


so true for so many of us and you are no exception!!! :-D


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you 5, you too.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am loveable.
> 
> 
> 
> so true for so many of us and you are no exception!!! :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Everyone,

It's page 72!!! I haven't read all the postings AGAIN. But wanted to check in. It's hard to find a Vet that handles Sugar Gliders so I finally got Di in a blanket so I could check her out ( She tends to bite at times ) Found out the problem it seemed to be an infection near her anal area. DH and I drained it and I've been treating it. She is much better and going potty. But tomorrow we will see how she is and call around further out in the city to check on Vets that specialize in small exotics. You can buy them real easy but finding a Vet for them not so.

Thank you anyone that had well wishes for her and I keep you informed of her progress.

Love and well wishes to you all.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I showed the advantage of always having knitting. I was going to a support group for parents with young adults with Aspergers- and I was only one to turn up. So I had tea and decided to wait for an hour. Started just reading, but decided after a while to knit too. And then once I had decided to wait for one hour in case anyone turned up it started to pour with rain. So I stayed for another 1/2 hour until it stopped. Plenty of knitting while I was out of the house today waiting for people who didn't turn up!
> Some wonderful lightening for a while after I got back. It has been quite hot here for acouple of days but now it has cooled right down.
> And I too am caught up now. So off to bed soon- no more KP though. The KTP takes precedence!
> 
> 
> 
> You are teaching us to always have a book and knitting with us. Good Lesson :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Ah but it is an ereader not a book- weighs less and always have a second of the first is finsihed (unless of course the battery runs down!- but this happens less than finishing the book unexpectedly or forgetting to replace it).


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> tell us about the yarn bombing you are going to do.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if you have to subscribe to get this book or not but have a look at this free ebook to download for Christmas gifts. http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/72116/showcontent.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Well I neede more patterns like a hole in the head- though I don't have a lot of Christmas ones so I can make use of some as I want to do some for the yarn bombing in our city centre.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think I mentioned it, maybe last week- actually no it was Saturday morning so early on in this one as I was about to go and see what was going on, but here is another link http://www.adelaidecitycouncil.com/council/media-centre/media-releases/join-the-storm-and-yarn-bomb-victoria-square-for-christmas . Will check to see if I can find the page number for my previous post.
well I couldn't find it- maybe I just thought I had posted it! unless I managed to get it on the last one.
Victoria square is right in the centre of the city of Adelaide where they have a large Christmas tree every year. It is an ugly looking thing during the day when most people see, but is beautiful at night. But it was (and may still be for all I know) the tallest Christmas tree I think in the world. It s so nice to be able to tell people that this ugly thing is at least the biggest around! So need to have some things to knit by Saturday so I can do some of my yarn bombing stuff there.


----------



## darowil

gottastch said:


> OMG, I'm sooo dumb sometimes. I looked at the photo again and wondered why it just didn't look quite right...forgot the ears - hahahahahahaha!!!


A quick look had me thinking it looked very long- and then decided it was you had knitted it longer. But no it was the lack of ears I now realise! Funny how things are missed.
Like Angora said about reading my unedited post without noticing hte mistakes in it. We so often see what we expect to see.


----------



## doogie

Hello One Hello All!

Just got an absolutely wonderful invite! So here is a unique recipe from the Pacific Northwest. Keeping in mind that I'm a full time College student these days (sighs, I miss free time) and I make what works in a pinch. LOL. In any case it is a rice based salad. Love the stuff. Got the original idea (Now vastly modified) from a dear friend of mine while spending a week out on Coeur d' Alene Lake back in 2011.

Doc's Rice and Vinaigrette Salad

3 Cups Coffee, Black
2 Cups White long grain rice
2 Cups Water
1 Cup Red Wine Rosemary & Thyme Vinaigrette
1/4 Cup (approx.) Diced Pepperchines
Hand full of White raisins
Pinch of Salt.

*Before starting rice pour first cup of coffee.*

1st. Bring water to boil in medium pan, add rice and cook to taste. after done let sit for 5 minutes.

*Drink second cup of coffee.*

2nd. In a separate bowl, combine Diced Pepperchines, Vinaigrette, raisins, and pinch of salt together. Mix well!

3rd. Pour rice (should be nice and fluffy, if not fluff with fork) onto Vinaigrette mixture. Slowly and gently turn rice into mixture until well blended.

4th. Put mixture into Fridge immediately and let sit overnight. Take to college and eat for lunch next day or as a nice salad with friends.

* Drink final cup of coffee immediately after putting salad into fridge.*

Oh yeah. Sorry about that. LOL. The coffee was for me. LOL.

Have fun with the recipe and just remember I am after all right in the middle of Midterms.  And just remember everyone. Horseplay leads to sickbay.

-Doc


----------



## darowil

mjs said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Bags-Fanny-Packs-British-American-American-British/dp/0786717025/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1352170795&sr=1-1&keywords=bumbags


Now that looks like it would be interesting.


----------



## doogie

And for the record, I'm now in love with making hats! Even came up with a new design. Sighs. That is whenever I get a chance to work on them that is.  This going back to school stuff is for the younger crowd I swear. LOL. 

I'm going to start taking my knitting with me to school.


----------



## doogie

darowil said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bags-Fanny-Packs-British-American-American-British/dp/0786717025/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1352170795&sr=1-1&keywords=bumbags
> 
> 
> 
> Now that looks like it would be interesting.
Click to expand...

OMG OMG, It is SO yummy! I promised I would make a batch for everyone at the Veteran's lounge at school. Fresh Batch just made. Absolutely yummi!!!! Good hot or cold actually. And Like I said. 100% Kosher.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> well - have kept up fairly well today - my goodness we were a talkative group - i think i mentioned one of the puppies went to its forever home today - she will have a sweet life.
> 
> i need to get to bed early for a change.
> 
> sam


I guess its a bit of mixed feelings seeing them go- but with this one being able to see her grow up is a help I'm sure. How does Hickory respond when they are taken?
Have you made sure she has no more yet? Just think how manay next time if she keeps having more than last time!


----------



## darowil

I have decided that DH must be mad. He is wondering whether he can watch the US election count on the TV over here! And me? I am thinking thank goodness its nearly finished. All eyes will be on your state I guess Sam- peace very soon for you.


----------



## KateB

MawMaw12 said:


> Can't believe I am caught up. It's been a rough day. My GD (age28) was admitted to hospital this morning with a fever and " profound iron depletion." They have given her two pints of blood and had her swallow a pill with a camera inside to see if they can figure out what is going on. She is gluten intolerant with other food allergies. Also fibromyalgia. She has had two hard years, hope this is not something else to add to her other problems.


Hope she gets better soon. A pill with a camera in it.....wow!


----------



## darowil

Well not only is DH mad so is my oldest daughter- she is coming for tea to watch the last couple of hours here even though it might all be over by then. Wonder if it requires pizza, one year we did that for our elections and she now wants that every election. Maybe could do out own and keep them suitable for WWs


----------



## Sq_Dancer

KateB said:


> Hope she gets better soon. A pill with a camera in it.....wow!


Who would have thought, eh?


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Good Morning. May go back to bed in awhile. Did not get to sleep until late and up early so may crash out again. But am here for awhile.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I guess it is important but kind of glad today that I only get one station on my TV and it is Canadian. We will hear what is going on but will get Canadian programming. At least I hope so. :shock: :shock: :shock:



darowil said:


> I have decided that DH must be mad. He is wondering whether he can watch the US election count on the TV over here! And me? I am thinking thank goodness its nearly finished. All eyes will be on your state I guess Sam- peace very soon for you.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

What are pepperchines? I tried to look it up on internet but nothing comes up.



doogie said:


> Hello One Hello All!
> 
> Just got an absolutely wonderful invite! So here is a unique recipe from the Pacific Northwest. Keeping in mind that I'm a full time College student these days (sighs, I miss free time) and I make what works in a pinch. LOL. In any case it is a rice based salad. Love the stuff. Got the original idea (Now vastly modified) from a dear friend of mine while spending a week out on Coeur d' Alene Lake back in 2011.
> 
> Doc's Rice and Vinaigrette Salad
> 
> 3 Cups Coffee, Black
> 2 Cups White long grain rice
> 2 Cups Water
> 1 Cup Red Wine Rosemary & Thyme Vinaigrette
> 1/4 Cup (approx.) Diced Pepperchines
> Hand full of White raisins
> Pinch of Salt.
> 
> *Before starting rice pour first cup of coffee.*
> 
> 1st. Bring water to boil in medium pan, add rice and cook to taste. after done let sit for 5 minutes.
> 
> *Drink second cup of coffee.*
> 
> 2nd. In a separate bowl, combine Diced Pepperchines, Vinaigrette, raisins, and pinch of salt together. Mix well!
> 
> 3rd. Pour rice (should be nice and fluffy, if not fluff with fork) onto Vinaigrette mixture. Slowly and gently turn rice into mixture until well blended.
> 
> 4th. Put mixture into Fridge immediately and let sit overnight. Take to college and eat for lunch next day or as a nice salad with friends.
> 
> * Drink final cup of coffee immediately after putting salad into fridge.*
> 
> Oh yeah. Sorry about that. LOL. The coffee was for me. LOL.
> 
> Have fun with the recipe and just remember I am after all right in the middle of Midterms.  And just remember everyone. Horseplay leads to sickbay.
> 
> -Doc


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well, caught up and heading back to bed for a little while longer. See you later.


----------



## MawMaw12

Same here Sq Dancer. Googled it and checked out dictionary. Could not find it.


----------



## melyn

yes thats what its are aimed at, They also work on bought videos that don't have the security tag on them, (some of the older ones don't), unfortunately all the Disney ones do, I have almost every 1 on video. At the moment I still have a video player but once they can't be replaced then the videos are useless. I have also been told that videos should be played on a regular basis as the stick together and break I am hoping mine are ok, they haven't been played in over a year now.


Sq_Dancer said:


> I think if you want to convert home videos though, they should be ok, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> be very careful before spending money on the converter, I bought 1 to convert all my disney films unfortunately all the Disney tapes have a security programme in-bedded on them to stop people copying them so the converter dosen't work. Either it won't copy at all and tells u it is copy writ protected or if it does copy it is such poor quality that its unwatchable.  There are ways to get round this but its illegal and I don't know how to do it, lyn
> 
> disney taped to dvd
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The VHS converter sounds wonderful. Thank you for posting that link; I've bookmarked it so I can perhaps get one and transfer all the VHS movies to DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## melyn

MJS yes you can convert all your own videos, I have a duel dvd recorder that copies video to dvd directly without using any other eqipment but if you try doing Disney or any other protected films on it a warning that the film is protected comes on screen and the video is ejected.


mjs said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sweet that you do crafts with the kids upstairs. I know they must love it as well as it must be appreciated by the parents. My Grands love to raid my craft supply and make things for their mom or us or each other. So many kids don't have the opportunity to do crafts now days. It is a shame as it stimulates their creativity. Wish we were closer so I could loan you some of my disney videos; have tons of them. DH says I should get rid of them since most folks seem to use DVDs now but I just can't let them go yet. We still have a VCR along with a DVD player so why get rid of them I say. Now if I could convert them to DVDs I'd do that.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a compliment when your kids friends want to be there. It says a lot. I try to have the little girls upstairs come down every so often to do crafts with them etc. I have started to gather up Disney cartoon videos for them to see and some Christmas shows also. I have tons of crafts waiting to work with them. Think we will make Mom and Dad presents soon. And decorations. And of course the occassional goodie. It gives me something to do and I enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you Dancer. I guess I am kind of out there or at least was when I was younger. I do try to look on the positive side though do sometimes slip into sadness sometimes. I used to be accused of trying to "mother" everyone and that isn't always needed, appreciated, or wanted. My DDs have always had friends use our house as a haven when times were tough. The house of chaos but in a good way. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can convert. I think there are still machines easily available, like at Walmart so you can copy a VCR tape to DVD. I certainly hope they are still available because I need to replace mine. What I want to convert are tapes I've made.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> so glad that you are feeling better Angora1! -AZ
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you are feeling so down. Woinde rif hte migraine reared tis head because you were fitting (unsuccessfully) the cold or whatever it is? Migraines leave you feeling horrid after so (for me that is worse than the headache itself 2 or 3 days not with it).on top of a cold no wonder you are feeling under the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I can't believe it but I am feeling good. Throwing this cold right off. My medication helps the migraine sooooo much or should I say hinders the migraine totally. In Germany they said you took the medication gegen/against the headache instead of to help. Made sense to me. :thumbup: Maxalt dissolvable and I am good to go. I am just so surprised I am throwing this cold off. Usually once you have that sore a throat it is here to stay. Maybe all this healthy eating is making a difference, anyway, fever was gone next morning and didn't come back and sore throat gone. No cough, nothing, so unless it is morphing I am knitting, typing my mother's letters/journal and going out to dinner. Had acupuncture today and she told me I need more protein, so perhaps I will add some eggs back into my diet. Hmmmmm :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you. Little worse today. Guess it was hiding out and ready to go again. Aw Shucks. Can't wait till this is over.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Angora --- so glad you're feeling better!! Continnued good health.


Thanks RookieRetiree....Working on it. Sort of creeped back up on me during the night, but took some aspirin and we will see.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> finally i am caught up - my goodness we are a chatty bunch -the little boys are sick with strep - not feeling good at all - i always feel so bad for them when they don't feel good - they are always so active.
> 
> we had sunshine today - the dog yard was about sixty degrees this afternoon. the one white dog is gone - heidi's friend came and got her this afternoon and her husband is seriously considering buying brutus. i hope so -then we will be able to watch them grow - they will be just down the road.
> 
> our ad was in the toledo blade and is also on their website - think we sold a couple through the blade last time.
> 
> sleepy - need to move a little - too early to go to bed - i would never sleep all night.
> 
> sam


Sorry the little ones have strep. Hope they will soon feel better.


----------



## Cashmeregma

MawMaw12 said:


> Can't believe I am caught up. It's been a rough day. My GD (age28) was admitted to hospital this morning with a fever and " profound iron depletion." They have given her two pints of blood and had her swallow a pill with a camera inside to see if they can figure out what is going on. She is gluten intolerant with other food allergies. Also fibromyalgia. She has had two hard years, hope this is not something else to add to her other problems.


Best wishes for your dear GD. Hope they can figure out soon what is happening and get her fixed. Sending Healing thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> What are pepperchines? I tried to look it up on internet but nothing comes up.
> 
> 
> 
> doogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello One Hello All!
> 
> Could mean peperoncini
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

This is to go along with the wonderful Holy Outfit that was posted yesterday.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Mine were in storage for almost 8 years and who knows how often they were played before going into storage. I had tons of them. And so far, not a problem.



melyn said:


> yes thats what its are aimed at, They also work on bought videos that don't have the security tag on them, (some of the older ones don't), unfortunately all the Disney ones do, I have almost every 1 on video. At the moment I still have a video player but once they can't be replaced then the videos are useless. I have also been told that videos should be played on a regular basis as the stick together and break I am hoping mine are ok, they haven't been played in over a year now.
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you want to convert home videos though, they should be ok, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> be very careful before spending money on the converter, I bought 1 to convert all my disney films unfortunately all the Disney tapes have a security programme in-bedded on them to stop people copying them so the converter dosen't work. Either it won't copy at all and tells u it is copy writ protected or if it does copy it is such poor quality that its unwatchable.  There are ways to get round this but its illegal and I don't know how to do it, lyn
> 
> disney taped to dvd
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The VHS converter sounds wonderful. Thank you for posting that link; I've bookmarked it so I can perhaps get one and transfer all the VHS movies to DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

What is it Angora?



Angora1 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> so glad that you are feeling better Angora1! -AZ
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you are feeling so down. Woinde rif hte migraine reared tis head because you were fitting (unsuccessfully) the cold or whatever it is? Migraines leave you feeling horrid after so (for me that is worse than the headache itself 2 or 3 days not with it).on top of a cold no wonder you are feeling under the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I can't believe it but I am feeling good. Throwing this cold right off. My medication helps the migraine sooooo much or should I say hinders the migraine totally. In Germany they said you took the medication gegen/against the headache instead of to help. Made sense to me. :thumbup: Maxalt dissolvable and I am good to go. I am just so surprised I am throwing this cold off. Usually once you have that sore a throat it is here to stay. Maybe all this healthy eating is making a difference, anyway, fever was gone next morning and didn't come back and sore throat gone. No cough, nothing, so unless it is morphing I am knitting, typing my mother's letters/journal and going out to dinner. Had acupuncture today and she told me I need more protein, so perhaps I will add some eggs back into my diet. Hmmmmm :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Little worse today. Guess it was hiding out and ready to go again. Aw Shucks. Can't wait till this is over.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Free Norwegian Stocking Pattern. http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/48094.aspx


----------



## Pontuf

So Sam, big day in Ohio today! Wish I still lived in Ohio today so I could vote there.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sam, Thought you might need some last minute knitting ideas. This would not take very long to make and you would be in someone's FAVORITE list. http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/29455/showcontent.aspx


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Which dog is in your Avatar and what is he/she wearing?



Pontuf said:


> So Sam, big day in Ohio today! Wish I still lived in Ohio today so I could vote there.


----------



## Sq_Dancer




----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> What is it Angora?
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> so glad that you are feeling better Angora1! -AZ
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you are feeling so down. Woinde rif hte migraine reared tis head because you were fitting (unsuccessfully) the cold or whatever it is? Migraines leave you feeling horrid after so (for me that is worse than the headache itself 2 or 3 days not with it).on top of a cold no wonder you are feeling under the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I can't believe it but I am feeling good. Throwing this cold right off. My medication helps the migraine sooooo much or should I say hinders the migraine totally. In Germany they said you took the medication gegen/against the headache instead of to help. Made sense to me. :thumbup: Maxalt dissolvable and I am good to go. I am just so surprised I am throwing this cold off. Usually once you have that sore a throat it is here to stay. Maybe all this healthy eating is making a difference, anyway, fever was gone next morning and didn't come back and sore throat gone. No cough, nothing, so unless it is morphing I am knitting, typing my mother's letters/journal and going out to dinner. Had acupuncture today and she told me I need more protein, so perhaps I will add some eggs back into my diet. Hmmmmm :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Little worse today. Guess it was hiding out and ready to go again. Aw Shucks. Can't wait till this is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Cold with fever. Nothing I can't handle, just stay home and take it easy.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it Angora?
> 
> Cold with fever. Nothing I can't handle, just stay home and take it easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhh. that is what B and I had. It takes forever and it seems to get better and then it comes back and gets you again. Off and on. I had it for 2 weeks but B had it for 5 weeks and is finally starting to get over it now at 6 weeks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

This was our dear Clarence who we lost in July. He 's wearing the loop-to-loop scarf in Ohio State University colors scarlet and gray in honor of Voting Day in Ohio.



Sq_Dancer said:


> Which dog is in your Avatar and what is he/she wearing?
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Sam, big day in Ohio today! Wish I still lived in Ohio today so I could vote there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

He is such a lovely looking dog. Ohhh it hits me to think they cannot be with us forever.



Pontuf said:


> This was our dear Clarence who we lost in July. He 's wearing the loop-to-loop scarf in Ohio State University colors scarlet and gray in honor of Voting Day in Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which dog is in your Avatar and what is he/she wearing?
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Sam, big day in Ohio today! Wish I still lived in Ohio today so I could vote there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Dancer, I'm with you. I got up early and just can't get moving so thinking about taking a nap! Hope that would make me feel better!

Love the thong! May do that for my daughter for Christmas!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I could see making it in bright colours for the men to hang from their car mirrors too as a gag gift.



pammie1234 said:


> Dancer, I'm with you. I got up early and just can't get moving so thinking about taking a nap! Hope that would make me feel better!
> 
> Love the thong! May do that for my daughter for Christmas!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

And it did make me feel a lot better going back for a little sleep also.



pammie1234 said:


> Dancer, I'm with you. I got up early and just can't get moving so thinking about taking a nap! Hope that would make me feel better!
> 
> Love the thong! May do that for my daughter for Christmas!


----------



## Redkimba

MawMaw12 said:


> My GD (age28) was admitted to hospital this morning with a fever and " profound iron depletion." They have given her two pints of blood and had her swallow a pill with a camera inside to see if they can figure out what is going on. She is gluten intolerant with other food allergies. Also fibromyalgia. She has had two hard years, hope this is not something else to add to her other problems.


Good heavens - I hope they figure out what's wrong.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> What are pepperchines? I tried to look it up on internet but nothing comes up.


Pepperoncinis. Spelling errors!!! hahah, no frog on these peppers!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you. Are they sweet or hot?



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are pepperchines? I tried to look it up on internet but nothing comes up.
> 
> 
> 
> doogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello One Hello All!
> 
> Just got an absolutely wonderful invite! So here is a unique recipe from the Pacific Northwest. Keeping in mind that I'm a full time College student these days (sighs, I miss free time) and I make what works in a pinch. LOL. In any case it is a rice based salad. Love the stuff. Got the original idea (Now vastly modified) from a dear friend of mine while spending a week out on Coeur d' Alene Lake back in 2011.
> 
> Doc's Rice and Vinaigrette Salad
> 
> 3 Cups Coffee, Black
> 2 Cups White long grain rice
> 2 Cups Water
> 1 Cup Red Wine Rosemary & Thyme Vinaigrette
> 1/4 Cup (approx.) Diced Pepperchines
> Hand full of White raisins
> Pinch of Salt.
> 
> *Before starting rice pour first cup of coffee.*
> 
> 1st. Bring water to boil in medium pan, add rice and cook to taste. after done let sit for 5 minutes.
> 
> *Drink second cup of coffee.*
> 
> 2nd. In a separate bowl, combine Diced Pepperchines, Vinaigrette, raisins, and pinch of salt together. Mix well!
> 
> 3rd. Pour rice (should be nice and fluffy, if not fluff with fork) onto Vinaigrette mixture. Slowly and gently turn rice into mixture until well blended.
> 
> 4th. Put mixture into Fridge immediately and let sit overnight. Take to college and eat for lunch next day or as a nice salad with friends.
> 
> * Drink final cup of coffee immediately after putting salad into fridge.*
> 
> Oh yeah. Sorry about that. LOL. The coffee was for me. LOL.
> 
> Have fun with the recipe and just remember I am after all right in the middle of Midterms.  And just remember everyone. Horseplay leads to sickbay.
> 
> -Doc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pepperchinos. It was a spelling mistake. They are small peppers.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pepperoncinis. They are a small sweet Italian pepper. Here is a picture of them.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I imagine if I cannot find them in my local store that I could use regular green peppers?



5mmdpns said:


> Pepperoncinis. They are a small sweet Italian pepper. Here is a picture of them.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> I imagine if I cannot find them in my local store that I could use regular green peppers?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pepperoncinis. They are a small sweet Italian pepper. Here is a picture of them.
Click to expand...

I would think you could. Sweet green, red, yellow, or orange bell peppers would be just fine.

The pepperoncinis are the ones that they make pickles peppers from. They can make them hot peppers if the peppers they use are hot peppers, but these are not hot peppers, just small. 

This is what wikipedia says about them: 
_Peperoncini (or pepperoncini), common names Tuscan peppers, sweet Italian peppers, golden Greek peppers, are a variety of the species Capsicum annuum. While called peperoncini in American English, these particular kind of peppers, in Italy, are called friggitello (plural friggitelli) or more generally peperone (plural peperoni) like other sweet varieties of peppers, while the term peperoncini (singular peperoncino) is used for hotter varieties of chili peppers. The Greek varieties are sweeter and less bitter than the Italian varieties grown in Tuscany. Peperoncini are mild with a slight heat and a hint of bitterness, and are commonly pickled and sold packaged in jars._


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> So Sam, big day in Ohio today! Wish I still lived in Ohio today so I could vote there.


Pontuf- tell Mom I love the photo of Clarence- I can only just see you!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well I would use the sweet peppers as I am not too fond of hot food. I do not mind it mild hot food but certainly not hot hot. That is one of the few differences of B and myself. He does tend to love HOT food.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine if I cannot find them in my local store that I could use regular green peppers?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pepperoncinis. They are a small sweet Italian pepper. Here is a picture of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think you could. Sweet green, red, yellow, or orange bell peppers would be just fine.
> 
> The pepperoncinis are the ones that they make pickles peppers from. They can make them hot peppers if the peppers they use are hot peppers, but these are not hot peppers, just small.
> 
> This is what wikipedia says about them:
> _Peperoncini (or pepperoncini), common names Tuscan peppers, sweet Italian peppers, golden Greek peppers, are a variety of the species Capsicum annuum. While called peperoncini in American English, these particular kind of peppers, in Italy, are called friggitello (plural friggitelli) or more generally peperone (plural peperoni) like other sweet varieties of peppers, while the term peperoncini (singular peperoncino) is used for hotter varieties of chili peppers. The Greek varieties are sweeter and less bitter than the Italian varieties grown in Tuscany. Peperoncini are mild with a slight heat and a hint of bitterness, and are commonly pickled and sold packaged in jars._
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Nice looking dogs, aren't they?



Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Sam, big day in Ohio today! Wish I still lived in Ohio today so I could vote there.
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf- tell Mom I love the photo of Clarence- I can only just see you!
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds great --- could one substitue quinoa? and add whatever else is sitting in the fridge or pantry? MMMM


doogie said:


> Hello One Hello All!
> 
> Just got an absolutely wonderful invite! So here is a unique recipe from the Pacific Northwest. Keeping in mind that I'm a full time College student these days (sighs, I miss free time) and I make what works in a pinch. LOL. In any case it is a rice based salad. Love the stuff. Got the original idea (Now vastly modified) from a dear friend of mine while spending a week out on Coeur d' Alene Lake back in 2011.
> 
> Doc's Rice and Vinaigrette Salad
> 
> 3 Cups Coffee, Black
> 2 Cups White long grain rice
> 2 Cups Water
> 1 Cup Red Wine Rosemary & Thyme Vinaigrette
> 1/4 Cup (approx.) Diced Pepperchines
> Hand full of White raisins
> Pinch of Salt.
> 
> *Before starting rice pour first cup of coffee.*
> 
> 1st. Bring water to boil in medium pan, add rice and cook to taste. after done let sit for 5 minutes.
> 
> *Drink second cup of coffee.*
> 
> 2nd. In a separate bowl, combine Diced Pepperchines, Vinaigrette, raisins, and pinch of salt together. Mix well!
> 
> 3rd. Pour rice (should be nice and fluffy, if not fluff with fork) onto Vinaigrette mixture. Slowly and gently turn rice into mixture until well blended.
> 
> 4th. Put mixture into Fridge immediately and let sit overnight. Take to college and eat for lunch next day or as a nice salad with friends.
> 
> * Drink final cup of coffee immediately after putting salad into fridge.*
> 
> Oh yeah. Sorry about that. LOL. The coffee was for me. LOL.
> 
> Have fun with the recipe and just remember I am after all right in the middle of Midterms.  And just remember everyone. Horseplay leads to sickbay.
> 
> -Doc


----------



## RookieRetiree

I started my undergrad when I wasw 30 and did my Masters when I was 50....so know the difficulties. Aging brain cells are quite as nimble as young ones and older bodies don't recover very quickly to all-nighter study times. But, it was 100% worth every second!! Hang in there!! I'm so proud of you!



doogie said:


> And for the record, I'm now in love with making hats! Even came up with a new design. Sighs. That is whenever I get a chance to work on them that is.  This going back to school stuff is for the younger crowd I swear. LOL.
> 
> I'm going to start taking my knitting with me to school.


----------



## RookieRetiree

they are a type of mild pepper in pickling juice. You might be able to find banana peppers as a substitute. If you like spicy, you can substitued green chilles or jalepenos, I suppose.



Sq_Dancer said:


> What are pepperchines? I tried to look it up on internet but nothing comes up.
> 
> 
> 
> doogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello One Hello All!
> 
> Just got an absolutely wonderful invite! So here is a unique recipe from the Pacific Northwest. Keeping in mind that I'm a full time College student these days (sighs, I miss free time) and I make what works in a pinch. LOL. In any case it is a rice based salad. Love the stuff. Got the original idea (Now vastly modified) from a dear friend of mine while spending a week out on Coeur d' Alene Lake back in 2011.
> 
> Doc's Rice and Vinaigrette Salad
> 
> 3 Cups Coffee, Black
> 2 Cups White long grain rice
> 2 Cups Water
> 1 Cup Red Wine Rosemary & Thyme Vinaigrette
> 1/4 Cup (approx.) Diced Pepperchines
> Hand full of White raisins
> Pinch of Salt.
> 
> *Before starting rice pour first cup of coffee.*
> 
> 1st. Bring water to boil in medium pan, add rice and cook to taste. after done let sit for 5 minutes.
> 
> *Drink second cup of coffee.*
> 
> 2nd. In a separate bowl, combine Diced Pepperchines, Vinaigrette, raisins, and pinch of salt together. Mix well!
> 
> 3rd. Pour rice (should be nice and fluffy, if not fluff with fork) onto Vinaigrette mixture. Slowly and gently turn rice into mixture until well blended.
> 
> 4th. Put mixture into Fridge immediately and let sit overnight. Take to college and eat for lunch next day or as a nice salad with friends.
> 
> * Drink final cup of coffee immediately after putting salad into fridge.*
> 
> Oh yeah. Sorry about that. LOL. The coffee was for me. LOL.
> 
> Have fun with the recipe and just remember I am after all right in the middle of Midterms.  And just remember everyone. Horseplay leads to sickbay.
> 
> -Doc
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Sq_Dancer said:


> What are pepperchines? I tried to look it up on internet but nothing comes up.
> 
> Dancer--They're a hot to mildly spicy pickled pepper. In Italian, they are called peperoncini, plural peperoni. Some call them Sichuan or chinese peppers. They can be really HOT!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Are you taking the aspirin with cafeine (Excedrin for migraines)....seems that the cafeine helps the aspirin work faster. Don't think it would do much for sleep---one problem at a time. Get better soon.



Angora1 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora --- so glad you're feeling better!! Continnued good health.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks RookieRetiree....Working on it. Sort of creeped back up on me during the night, but took some aspirin and we will see.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Are you taking the aspirin with cafeine (Excedrin for migraines)....seems that the cafeine helps the aspirin work faster. Don't think it would do much for sleep---one problem at a time. Get better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora --- so glad you're feeling better!! Continnued good health.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks RookieRetiree....Working on it. Sort of creeped back up on me during the night, but took some aspirin and we will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you. I had 2 cups of coffee, so with or without, I'm sure they got the caffeine. Feeling no pain now and going to put on a dvd and fall asleep. Will have to unplug the phone though as it always rings. Now if it were family or friends I wouldn't mind, but for these inane calls I have to unplug the phone. Problem is remembering to plug it back in. :roll:


----------



## Joe P

I will do some chicken pot pies to use up the baked chicken from last night, I have pastry to make and roll out. y'all have a great day. wow 76 pages on Tuesday, I am having great difficulties keeping up with you kids.

I am finishing my Christmas stockings for gifts. I will have a picture on before the holidays when I get them finished. joe p.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Angora1 so sorry you're having trouble with cold and fever. Be sure to drink plenty of liquids and rest. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

Got back from orthopedic doctor just a little bit ago. Love that man. He is sending me to PT for 3 weeks to see if it helps with pain in hip/groin area. Then gave me his personal cell number and said after 2 weeks if I don't see any significant improvement to not bother making an appointment but call him and just say lets go ahead and schedule the surgery option. Can you believe he gave me his personal cell number? He did the same thing when he replaced my knees 10 years ago. He said he didn't mind giving his number to his patients. Makes me feel very cared for. Also said if we had to go the surgery route he would be sure to get it done before the new year to take advantage of the fact that my deductibles have been met.
He is also the doctor that helped design my knee replacements and hip replacements. I taught both of his children too.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Joe, which stockings are you doing? I am busy on one for myself right now. A Mary Maxim one with a poinsettia on it. I just finished one for B which has a nutcracker on it. I had made some for all my family and extended family many years ago. And love how you call us Kids. How old are you?



Joe P said:


> I will do some chicken pot pies to use up the baked chicken from last night, I have pastry to make and roll out. y'all have a great day. wow 76 pages on Tuesday, I am having great difficulties keeping up with you kids.
> 
> I am finishing my Christmas stockings for gifts. I will have a picture on before the holidays when I get them finished. joe p.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Mind you, I really do not mind being called a kid. 



Sq_Dancer said:


> Joe, which stockings are you doing? I am busy on one for myself right now. A Mary Maxim one with a poinsettia on it. I just finished one for B which has a nutcracker on it. I had made some for all my family and extended family many years ago. And love how you call us Kids. How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will do some chicken pot pies to use up the baked chicken from last night, I have pastry to make and roll out. y'all have a great day. wow 76 pages on Tuesday, I am having great difficulties keeping up with you kids.
> 
> I am finishing my Christmas stockings for gifts. I will have a picture on before the holidays when I get them finished. joe p.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

How was the square dancing last night Dancer?


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Wow. No wonder you love him so much. Sure a good thing you have a great husband or he would have to be worried, I am sure. But all kidding aside, that is wonderful news.



Gweniepooh said:


> Angora1 so sorry you're having trouble with cold and fever. Be sure to drink plenty of liquids and rest. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Got back from orthopedic doctor just a little bit ago. Love that man. He is sending me to PT for 3 weeks to see if it helps with pain in hip/groin area. Then gave me his personal cell number and said after 2 weeks if I don't see any significant improvement to not bother making an appointment but call him and just say lets go ahead and schedule the surgery option. Can you believe he gave me his personal cell number? He did the same thing when he replaced my knees 10 years ago. He said he didn't mind giving his number to his patients. Makes me feel very cared for. Also said if we had to go the surgery route he would be sure to get it done before the new year to take advantage of the fact that my deductibles have been met.
> He is also the doctor that helped design my knee replacements and hip replacements. I taught both of his children too.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I had a really fun time last night, Gwenie. The caller thinks we are doing very well. I think so too, as humble as I am. But I do love dancing so much. And B seems to be really enjoying it also although it is very tiring for him. He is on the mend though and getting stronger every day. Even was going out to do some work today before he is picking me up to go get his new car registered in his name. We got his insurance yesterday and he was super happy about that. AND........... He said something I have been waiting to hear for a long time now....... 



Gweniepooh said:


> How was the square dancing last night Dancer?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh DH was at the appointment with me. Definitely no need to worry either. LOL.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

This is very true but hard not to do.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Joe, which stockings are you doing? I am busy on one for myself right now. A Mary Maxim one with a poinsettia on it. I just finished one for B which has a nutcracker on it. I had made some for all my family and extended family many years ago. And love how you call us Kids. How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will do some chicken pot pies to use up the baked chicken from last night, I have pastry to make and roll out. y'all have a great day. wow 76 pages on Tuesday, I am having great difficulties keeping up with you kids.
> 
> I am finishing my Christmas stockings for gifts. I will have a picture on before the holidays when I get them finished. joe p.
Click to expand...

Joe calls us all kids as he used to be a teacher! hehe, issssshhhhhhhhh, y'all, lateeeeeeers, are a few of his favorite words and we love him to bits! Check out his topics that he has started and you will find some beautiful work that he has crocheted!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I was just kidding you Gwenie. You will have to get used to my strange sense of humor. I know you love your husband. But lets face it, when you have a super doctor, they can be the second love. LOL



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh DH was at the appointment with me. Definitely no need to worry either. LOL.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I will do that. He seems like a very nice man and do not mind being called a kid either. Of course, being younger than B by 10 years, I kind of get that from him also. Although he never treats me as a kid. I think I make him feel younger. 



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, which stockings are you doing? I am busy on one for myself right now. A Mary Maxim one with a poinsettia on it. I just finished one for B which has a nutcracker on it. I had made some for all my family and extended family many years ago. And love how you call us Kids. How old are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will do some chicken pot pies to use up the baked chicken from last night, I have pastry to make and roll out. y'all have a great day. wow 76 pages on Tuesday, I am having great difficulties keeping up with you kids.
> 
> I am finishing my Christmas stockings for gifts. I will have a picture on before the holidays when I get them finished. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe calls us all kids as he used to be a teacher! hehe, issssshhhhhhhhh, y'all, lateeeeeeers, are a few of his favorite words and we love him to bits! Check out his topics that he has started and you will find some beautiful work that he has crocheted!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora1 so sorry you're having trouble with cold and fever. Be sure to drink plenty of liquids and rest. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Got back from orthopedic doctor just a little bit ago. Love that man. He is sending me to PT for 3 weeks to see if it helps with pain in hip/groin area. Then gave me his personal cell number and said after 2 weeks if I don't see any significant improvement to not bother making an appointment but call him and just say lets go ahead and schedule the surgery option. Can you believe he gave me his personal cell number? He did the same thing when he replaced my knees 10 years ago. He said he didn't mind giving his number to his patients. Makes me feel very cared for. Also said if we had to go the surgery route he would be sure to get it done before the new year to take advantage of the fact that my deductibles have been met.
> He is also the doctor that helped design my knee replacements and hip replacements. I taught both of his children too.


That sounds quite hopeful, Gwen- it is good when there is trust.

Angora- hope you are feeling better- no good when you have a heavy cold.

I travel south this evening- still a lot of loose ends to tie up- but the packing is just about sorted- I will have to pack up the laptop, and transfer to the old Vista machine.
Rubbish day today. 
the sky is lightening in the East- dawn nearly happening
Religious programs on at present.
And otherwise almost everything is reports of the US Election.

Good of you to check in Joe- we do worry when we don't hear from you!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I knew you were kidding. And yep they sure can be a second love. My general physician is one of my DH's long time friends. They worked together as EMTs when he (the doctor) was still in med school. Love him too. Very good and always laid back; wears hawiian shirts, cargo pants and sandles year round. Does volunteer medical service work somewhere in South America periodically


Sq_Dancer said:


> I was just kidding you Gwenie. You will have to get used to my strange sense of humor. I know you love your husband. But lets face it, when you have a super doctor, they can be the second love. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh DH was at the appointment with me. Definitely no need to worry either. LOL.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my...let me guess what he said...3 little words perhaps?


Sq_Dancer said:


> I had a really fun time last night, Gwenie. The caller thinks we are doing very well. I think so too, as humble as I am. But I do love dancing so much. And B seems to be really enjoying it also although it is very tiring for him. He is on the mend though and getting stronger every day. Even was going out to do some work today before he is picking me up to go get his new car registered in his name. We got his insurance yesterday and he was super happy about that. AND........... He said something I have been waiting to hear for a long time now.......
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was the square dancing last night Dancer?
Click to expand...


----------



## agnescr

I just had to show you all what the sky is like outside my window,not often we get a sky like this in Fife..hope this works


----------



## Gweniepooh

Agnes CR that sky is magnificient! Sure can appreciate it on a gloomy day like we are having today; rainy  Good knitting day though! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

It is just beautiful. I love skies like that.



agnescr said:


> I just had to show you all what the sky is like outside my window,not often we get a sky like this in Fife..hope this works


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I want to share with you one of my favorite artists. Jody Bergsma. https://www.bergsma.com/paintings-c-143.html

I have loved her work for a long time now. She is from Seattle Washington. She has a gallery there. The other artist I really enjoyed because I collect cottages, was Thomas Kincade. It is too bad he took his own life earlier this year.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> I just had to show you all what the sky is like outside my window,not often we get a sky like this in Fife..hope this works


glorious colours, Agnes! We also don't often get golden skies!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Here are a couple of winter scenes from where I live. The little "creek" runs through our town. The highway is the TransCanada Highway 17 and is the main route from the east to the west through Northwestern Ontario. These were taken by my son when he came home for Christmas last year! He is quite a photographer and takes many pictures from out in Vancouver, BC.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Beautiful. Like Christmas Cards aren't they?



5mmdpns said:


> Here are a couple of winter scenes from where I live. The little "creek" runs through our town. The highway is the TransCanada Highway 17 and is the main route from the east to the west through Northwestern Ontario. These were taken by my son when he came home for Christmas last year! He is quite a photographer and takes many pictures from out in Vancouver, BC.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Beautiful. Like Christmas Cards aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of winter scenes from where I live. The little "creek" runs through our town. The highway is the TransCanada Highway 17 and is the main route from the east to the west through Northwestern Ontario. These were taken by my son when he came home for Christmas last year! He is quite a photographer and takes many pictures from out in Vancouver, BC.
Click to expand...

Yes, they really are! A winter wonderland for sure!


----------



## agnescr

Beautiful photos 5 I especially like the last one of the highway :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

agnescr said:


> Beautiful photos 5 I especially like the last one of the highway :thumbup:


My son took this photo as I was driving him to the airport to catch his flight back to Vancouver, BC. His camera is quite something else -- I expected the photo to turn out blurry because of the van moving!


----------



## Gweniepooh

5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Where is he in Vancouver?



5mmdpns said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful photos 5 I especially like the last one of the highway :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> My son took this photo as I was driving him to the airport to catch his flight back to Vancouver, BC. His camera is quite something else -- I expected the photo to turn out blurry because of the van moving!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer




----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.


This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> Where is he in Vancouver?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful photos 5 I especially like the last one of the highway :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> My son took this photo as I was driving him to the airport to catch his flight back to Vancouver, BC. His camera is quite something else -- I expected the photo to turn out blurry because of the van moving!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He is in north Vancouver. He is only a block or two away from Troute Lake Park.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I was born in Vacouver. Then lived around the outskirts of Vancouver most of my life.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is he in Vancouver?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful photos 5 I especially like the last one of the highway :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> My son took this photo as I was driving him to the airport to catch his flight back to Vancouver, BC. His camera is quite something else -- I expected the photo to turn out blurry because of the van moving!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is in north Vancouver. He is only a block or two away from Troute Lake Park.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora1 so sorry you're having trouble with cold and fever. Be sure to drink plenty of liquids and rest. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Got back from orthopedic doctor just a little bit ago. Love that man. He is sending me to PT for 3 weeks to see if it helps with pain in hip/groin area. Then gave me his personal cell number and said after 2 weeks if I don't see any significant improvement to not bother making an appointment but call him and just say lets go ahead and schedule the surgery option. Can you believe he gave me his personal cell number? He did the same thing when he replaced my knees 10 years ago. He said he didn't mind giving his number to his patients. Makes me feel very cared for. Also said if we had to go the surgery route he would be sure to get it done before the new year to take advantage of the fact that my deductibles have been met.
> He is also the doctor that helped design my knee replacements and hip replacements. I taught both of his children too.


Thank you.

Yes,, I would say you have an old-fasioned style doctor with caring enough to give out his cell. Most aren't even listed in the book. Perhaps you have a little extra TLC since you have the exalted position of having taught his children. That's a pretty exalted place.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> I had a really fun time last night, Gwenie. The caller thinks we are doing very well. I think so too, as humble as I am. But I do love dancing so much. And B seems to be really enjoying it also although it is very tiring for him. He is on the mend though and getting stronger every day. Even was going out to do some work today before he is picking me up to go get his new car registered in his name. We got his insurance yesterday and he was super happy about that. AND........... He said something I have been waiting to hear for a long time now.......
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was the square dancing last night Dancer?
Click to expand...

And what was that????


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 so sorry you're having trouble with cold and fever. Be sure to drink plenty of liquids and rest. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Got back from orthopedic doctor just a little bit ago. Love that man. He is sending me to PT for 3 weeks to see if it helps with pain in hip/groin area. Then gave me his personal cell number and said after 2 weeks if I don't see any significant improvement to not bother making an appointment but call him and just say lets go ahead and schedule the surgery option. Can you believe he gave me his personal cell number? He did the same thing when he replaced my knees 10 years ago. He said he didn't mind giving his number to his patients. Makes me feel very cared for. Also said if we had to go the surgery route he would be sure to get it done before the new year to take advantage of the fact that my deductibles have been met.
> He is also the doctor that helped design my knee replacements and hip replacements. I taught both of his children too.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds quite hopeful, Gwen- it is good when there is trust.
> 
> Angora- hope you are feeling better- no good when you have a heavy cold.
> 
> I travel south this evening- still a lot of loose ends to tie up- but the packing is just about sorted- I will have to pack up the laptop, and transfer to the old Vista machine.
> Rubbish day today.
> the sky is lightening in the East- dawn nearly happening
> Religious programs on at present.
> And otherwise almost everything is reports of the US Election.
> 
> Good of you to check in Joe- we do worry when we don't hear from you!
Click to expand...

Thank you. Had a really good nap. :thumbup:

Have a safe trip and a wonderful trip. May it be more than you could have wished for. Even if your GS is shy, if you let him come to you, I think with your loving, winning, personality you will win him over. Good that they know your picture and so good for them to know you in person. 
Hugs and have a great time!! Look forward to hearing all about it. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> I just had to show you all what the sky is like outside my window,not often we get a sky like this in Fife..hope this works


Soooo beautiful. Wish I could have been there to see it. Being so far north, do you get the northern lights often?? Heard there were some great displays a while ago with the sun storms.


----------



## Redkimba

Sq_Dancer said:


> This is very true but hard not to do.


Yes it is. I often joke that when I get overly worried I go clean the house because "why waste good agony?".


----------



## Gweniepooh

I don't think having taught his kids has anything to do with it since he at the time was divorced and I only had communication with his ex but who knows. He is just like that. Wish all doctors were that way! I do feel fortunate to have all the doctors I do; though others don't give out their cell phone number they all are very caring. Just got off the phone from scheduling appointments and have some sort of doctors appointment Mon-Thursday of next week. Whew! Rheumatologist Monday, Physical therapist Tues, Onocologist Wed., different orthopedic hand surgeon Thursday. Dang I must be falling apart! LOL


Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 so sorry you're having trouble with cold and fever. Be sure to drink plenty of liquids and rest. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Got back from orthopedic doctor just a little bit ago. Love that man. He is sending me to PT for 3 weeks to see if it helps with pain in hip/groin area. Then gave me his personal cell number and said after 2 weeks if I don't see any significant improvement to not bother making an appointment but call him and just say lets go ahead and schedule the surgery option. Can you believe he gave me his personal cell number? He did the same thing when he replaced my knees 10 years ago. He said he didn't mind giving his number to his patients. Makes me feel very cared for. Also said if we had to go the surgery route he would be sure to get it done before the new year to take advantage of the fact that my deductibles have been met.
> He is also the doctor that helped design my knee replacements and hip replacements. I taught both of his children too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yes,, I would say you have an old-fasioned style doctor with caring enough to give out his cell. Most aren't even listed in the book. Perhaps you have a little extra TLC since you have the exalted position of having taught his children. That's a pretty exalted place.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

5mm the birds are spectacular and I just LOVE your little dog! thank you for sharing those.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Here are a couple of winter scenes from where I live. The little "creek" runs through our town. The highway is the TransCanada Highway 17 and is the main route from the east to the west through Northwestern Ontario. These were taken by my son when he came home for Christmas last year! He is quite a photographer and takes many pictures from out in Vancouver, BC.


Thanks for posting. Quite beautiful and another reminder of what is to come. A whole different feeling to live in NW Ontario for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
Click to expand...

Just beautiful and love seeing Lucky. You are blessed.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to knit awhile... Will chat later. Have a wonderful afternoon/evening/morning wherever you are. Those traveling have a fabulous time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think having taught his kids has anything to do with it since he at the time was divorced and I only had communication with his ex but who knows. He is just like that. Wish all doctors were that way! I do feel fortunate to have all the doctors I do; though others don't give out their cell phone number they all are very caring. Just got off the phone from scheduling appointments and have some sort of doctors appointment Mon-Thursday of next week. Whew! Rheumatologist Monday, Physical therapist Tues, Onocologist Wed., different orthopedic hand surgeon Thursday. Dang I must be falling apart! LOL
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 so sorry you're having trouble with cold and fever. Be sure to drink plenty of liquids and rest. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Got back from orthopedic doctor just a little bit ago. Love that man. He is sending me to PT for 3 weeks to see if it helps with pain in hip/groin area. Then gave me his personal cell number and said after 2 weeks if I don't see any significant improvement to not bother making an appointment but call him and just say lets go ahead and schedule the surgery option. Can you believe he gave me his personal cell number? He did the same thing when he replaced my knees 10 years ago. He said he didn't mind giving his number to his patients. Makes me feel very cared for. Also said if we had to go the surgery route he would be sure to get it done before the new year to take advantage of the fact that my deductibles have been met.
> He is also the doctor that helped design my knee replacements and hip replacements. I taught both of his children too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yes,, I would say you have an old-fasioned style doctor with caring enough to give out his cell. Most aren't even listed in the book. Perhaps you have a little extra TLC since you have the exalted position of having taught his children. That's a pretty exalted place.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

My goodness, you are busy with doctors. Whatever his reason for being so available for you, it shows something good about him for sure. Wish Dreamweaver could have that sort of connection with her totally-removed doctors that she can't even get to talk with. Guess tomorrow is her day for her tests.

May all your visits be good ones with good results. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mm the birds are spectacular and I just LOVE your little dog! thank you for sharing those.


ditto


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Used to be when I got really really mad, I would clean house. And when I was worried also. But when I was mad, it was quite a show. Slamming cupboard doors etc. but boy did my house get clean. LOL now nothing to be mad about so I just clean quietly. 
\


Redkimba said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is very true but hard not to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. I often joke that when I get overly worried I go clean the house because "why waste good agony?".
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Just think, you will be a whole new you!!!!! 



Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think having taught his kids has anything to do with it since he at the time was divorced and I only had communication with his ex but who knows. He is just like that. Wish all doctors were that way! I do feel fortunate to have all the doctors I do; though others don't give out their cell phone number they all are very caring. Just got off the phone from scheduling appointments and have some sort of doctors appointment Mon-Thursday of next week. Whew! Rheumatologist Monday, Physical therapist Tues, Onocologist Wed., different orthopedic hand surgeon Thursday. Dang I must be falling apart! LOL
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 so sorry you're having trouble with cold and fever. Be sure to drink plenty of liquids and rest. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Got back from orthopedic doctor just a little bit ago. Love that man. He is sending me to PT for 3 weeks to see if it helps with pain in hip/groin area. Then gave me his personal cell number and said after 2 weeks if I don't see any significant improvement to not bother making an appointment but call him and just say lets go ahead and schedule the surgery option. Can you believe he gave me his personal cell number? He did the same thing when he replaced my knees 10 years ago. He said he didn't mind giving his number to his patients. Makes me feel very cared for. Also said if we had to go the surgery route he would be sure to get it done before the new year to take advantage of the fact that my deductibles have been met.
> He is also the doctor that helped design my knee replacements and hip replacements. I taught both of his children too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yes,, I would say you have an old-fasioned style doctor with caring enough to give out his cell. Most aren't even listed in the book. Perhaps you have a little extra TLC since you have the exalted position of having taught his children. That's a pretty exalted place.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's page 72!!! I haven't read all the postings AGAIN. But wanted to check in. It's hard to find a Vet that handles Sugar Gliders so I finally got Di in a blanket so I could check her out ( She tends to bite at times ) Found out the problem it seemed to be an infection near her anal area. DH and I drained it and I've been treating it. She is much better and going potty. But tomorrow we will see how she is and call around further out in the city to check on Vets that specialize in small exotics. You can buy them real easy but finding a Vet for them not so.
> 
> Thank you anyone that had well wishes for her and I keep you informed of her progress.
> 
> Love and well wishes to you all.


Sounds like her anal gland was infected. Our Brandy's was too and once it was emptied, he was fine. Hope your little girl is too.


----------



## budasha

Sq_Dancer said:


> I had a really fun time last night, Gwenie. The caller thinks we are doing very well. I think so too, as humble as I am. But I do love dancing so much. And B seems to be really enjoying it also although it is very tiring for him. He is on the mend though and getting stronger every day. Even was going out to do some work today before he is picking me up to go get his new car registered in his name. We got his insurance yesterday and he was super happy about that. AND........... He said something I have been waiting to hear for a long time now.......
> 
> Are you going to tell us what??????
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha

agnescr said:


> I just had to show you all what the sky is like outside my window,not often we get a sky like this in Fife..hope this works


It sure is beautiful...all lit up like fire.


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
Click to expand...

5mmdpns - It's the strangest thing. We used to get all kinds of Grosbecks coming to our feeder. When we moved further north by about 45 minutes, they never came at all. I miss seeing them. They were such a bright spot in the middle of winter.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Nope. Will keep you all guessing LOL



budasha said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a really fun time last night, Gwenie. The caller thinks we are doing very well. I think so too, as humble as I am. But I do love dancing so much. And B seems to be really enjoying it also although it is very tiring for him. He is on the mend though and getting stronger every day. Even was going out to do some work today before he is picking me up to go get his new car registered in his name. We got his insurance yesterday and he was super happy about that. AND........... He said something I have been waiting to hear for a long time now.......
> 
> Are you going to tell us what??????
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

Sq_Dancer said:


> Nope. Will keep you all guessing LOL
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a really fun time last night, Gwenie. The caller thinks we are doing very well. I think so too, as humble as I am. But I do love dancing so much. And B seems to be really enjoying it also although it is very tiring for him. He is on the mend though and getting stronger every day. Even was going out to do some work today before he is picking me up to go get his new car registered in his name. We got his insurance yesterday and he was super happy about that. AND........... He said something I have been waiting to hear for a long time now.......
> 
> Are you going to tell us what??????
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aah - no fair - you can't keep teasing us.
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5mmdpns - It's the strangest thing. We used to get all kinds of Grosbecks coming to our feeder. When we moved further north by about 45 minutes, they never came at all. I miss seeing them. They were such a bright spot in the middle of winter.
Click to expand...

haha, yes, they are beautiful!!! The first few grosbecks of the winter are showing up now and calling the others! I love them so much. I can go outside and talk to them and they sing back to me. Such a cheerful spot of bright reds with a white snow background! I scatter sunflower seeds on my steps for them...it serves two purposes -- feeding the birds and as a non-slip surface because the cracked seed shells cut right into the ice. My Mom lives two blocks away from me and she does not get any grosbecks! Strange habits for these birds!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I waited over a year to hear it so you think I am going to tell you just like that???? LOL giggles.



budasha said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Will keep you all guessing LOL
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a really fun time last night, Gwenie. The caller thinks we are doing very well. I think so too, as humble as I am. But I do love dancing so much. And B seems to be really enjoying it also although it is very tiring for him. He is on the mend though and getting stronger every day. Even was going out to do some work today before he is picking me up to go get his new car registered in his name. We got his insurance yesterday and he was super happy about that. AND........... He said something I have been waiting to hear for a long time now.......
> 
> Are you going to tell us what??????
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aah - no fair - you can't keep teasing us.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I am waiting to see CARDINALS. I have heard they come here and my feeders are all out waiting for them. I have seen many different birds so far but still no cardinals. The chickadees are there. And there is a reddish coloured bird that I am not sure what it is. Not a cardinal. It seems to have a longish slim beak. I have even had a Bluejay and woodpeckers.



5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5mmdpns - It's the strangest thing. We used to get all kinds of Grosbecks coming to our feeder. When we moved further north by about 45 minutes, they never came at all. I miss seeing them. They were such a bright spot in the middle of winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, yes, they are beautiful!!! The first few grosbecks of the winter are showing up now and calling the others! I love them so much. I can go outside and talk to them and they sing back to me. Such a cheerful spot of bright reds with a white snow background! I scatter sunflower seeds on my steps for them...it serves two purposes -- feeding the birds and as a non-slip surface because the cracked seed shells cut right into the ice. My Mom lives two blocks away from me and she does not get any grosbecks! Strange habits for these birds!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sq_Dancer said:


> I am waiting to see CARDINALS. I have heard they come here and my feeders are all out waiting for them. I have seen many different birds so far but still no cardinals. The chickadees are there. And there is a reddish coloured bird that I am not sure what it is. Not a cardinal. It seems to have a longish slim beak. I have even had a Bluejay and woodpeckers.


haha, you need a bird book!!! (Is it a red Christmas heron, lol, now I am giggling too!!)


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh my gosh, how absolutely beautiful. I wonder if they come here at all.



5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5mmdpns - It's the strangest thing. We used to get all kinds of Grosbecks coming to our feeder. When we moved further north by about 45 minutes, they never came at all. I miss seeing them. They were such a bright spot in the middle of winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, yes, they are beautiful!!! The first few grosbecks of the winter are showing up now and calling the others! I love them so much. I can go outside and talk to them and they sing back to me. Such a cheerful spot of bright reds with a white snow background! I scatter sunflower seeds on my steps for them...it serves two purposes -- feeding the birds and as a non-slip surface because the cracked seed shells cut right into the ice. My Mom lives two blocks away from me and she does not get any grosbecks! Strange habits for these birds!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I have a bird book but I do not think the pictures are that good as it is hard to think if this is that bird or this bird.



5mmdpns said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting to see CARDINALS. I have heard they come here and my feeders are all out waiting for them. I have seen many different birds so far but still no cardinals. The chickadees are there. And there is a reddish coloured bird that I am not sure what it is. Not a cardinal. It seems to have a longish slim beak. I have even had a Bluejay and woodpeckers.
> 
> 
> 
> haha, you need a bird book!!! (Is it a red Christmas heron, lol, now I am giggling too!!)
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

I will have up to a hundred pine grosbecks at a time, but they usually come in flocks of 25 to 50. Often the red polls will come with them as they are friends that associate with each other.


----------



## KateB

Angora1
Cold with fever. Nothing I can't handle said:


> Hope you feel better really soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5mmdpns - It's the strangest thing. We used to get all kinds of Grosbecks coming to our feeder. When we moved further north by about 45 minutes, they never came at all. I miss seeing them. They were such a bright spot in the middle of winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, yes, they are beautiful!!! The first few grosbecks of the winter are showing up now and calling the others! I love them so much. I can go outside and talk to them and they sing back to me. Such a cheerful spot of bright reds with a white snow background! I scatter sunflower seeds on my steps for them...it serves two purposes -- feeding the birds and as a non-slip surface because the cracked seed shells cut right into the ice. My Mom lives two blocks away from me and she does not get any grosbecks! Strange habits for these birds!
Click to expand...

it is a beautiful bird, 5, we seldom see red birds.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 so sorry you're having trouble with cold and fever. Be sure to drink plenty of liquids and rest. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Got back from orthopedic doctor just a little bit ago. Love that man. He is sending me to PT for 3 weeks to see if it helps with pain in hip/groin area. Then gave me his personal cell number and said after 2 weeks if I don't see any significant improvement to not bother making an appointment but call him and just say lets go ahead and schedule the surgery option. Can you believe he gave me his personal cell number? He did the same thing when he replaced my knees 10 years ago. He said he didn't mind giving his number to his patients. Makes me feel very cared for. Also said if we had to go the surgery route he would be sure to get it done before the new year to take advantage of the fact that my deductibles have been met.
> He is also the doctor that helped design my knee replacements and hip replacements. I taught both of his children too.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds quite hopeful, Gwen- it is good when there is trust.
> 
> Angora- hope you are feeling better- no good when you have a heavy cold.
> 
> I travel south this evening- still a lot of loose ends to tie up- but the packing is just about sorted- I will have to pack up the laptop, and transfer to the old Vista machine.
> Rubbish day today.
> the sky is lightening in the East- dawn nearly happening
> Religious programs on at present.
> And otherwise almost everything is reports of the US Election.
> 
> Good of you to check in Joe- we do worry when we don't hear from you!
Click to expand...

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
Click to expand...

All your photos are great, but love the one of your little dog the best!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 so sorry you're having trouble with cold and fever. Be sure to drink plenty of liquids and rest. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Got back from orthopedic doctor just a little bit ago. Love that man. He is sending me to PT for 3 weeks to see if it helps with pain in hip/groin area. Then gave me his personal cell number and said after 2 weeks if I don't see any significant improvement to not bother making an appointment but call him and just say lets go ahead and schedule the surgery option. Can you believe he gave me his personal cell number? He did the same thing when he replaced my knees 10 years ago. He said he didn't mind giving his number to his patients. Makes me feel very cared for. Also said if we had to go the surgery route he would be sure to get it done before the new year to take advantage of the fact that my deductibles have been met.
> He is also the doctor that helped design my knee replacements and hip replacements. I taught both of his children too.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds quite hopeful, Gwen- it is good when there is trust.
> 
> Angora- hope you are feeling better- no good when you have a heavy cold.
> 
> I travel south this evening- still a lot of loose ends to tie up- but the packing is just about sorted- I will have to pack up the laptop, and transfer to the old Vista machine.
> Rubbish day today.
> the sky is lightening in the East- dawn nearly happening
> Religious programs on at present.
> And otherwise almost everything is reports of the US Election.
> 
> Good of you to check in Joe- we do worry when we don't hear from you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have a wonderful trip!
Click to expand...

Thanks Kate- kitchen all clean and tidy-just trying to clean up my walking sneakers! [casualty of bathing the muddy puppy in the winter!]


----------



## purl2diva

It was also my habit to clean like a fool when I was angry. From the look of my house right now, I've become way too mellow.

Lurker-enjoy your trip
Angora-hope you feel better soon
Gweniepooh-good luck with all your appointments
Dreamweaver-will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## pammie1234

Beautiful pictures! We rarely see so much white! 2 years ago we had the most snow I have seen in my lifetime. It was gorgeous. 

There has never been anything that helped me clean house! I really wish there was.


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> It was also my habit to clean like a fool when I was angry. From the look of my house right now, I've become way too mellow.
> 
> Lurker-enjoy your trip
> Angora-hope you feel better soon
> Gweniepooh-good luck with all your appointments
> Dreamweaver-will be thinking of you tomorrow


Thank you purl2!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Really! I'm becoming bionic! LOL !!!! DH says if he outlives me he will take all my titanium joints and use them for candlestick holders. LOL!!!


Sq_Dancer said:


> Just think, you will be a whole new you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think having taught his kids has anything to do with it since he at the time was divorced and I only had communication with his ex but who knows. He is just like that. Wish all doctors were that way! I do feel fortunate to have all the doctors I do; though others don't give out their cell phone number they all are very caring. Just got off the phone from scheduling appointments and have some sort of doctors appointment Mon-Thursday of next week. Whew! Rheumatologist Monday, Physical therapist Tues, Onocologist Wed., different orthopedic hand surgeon Thursday. Dang I must be falling apart! LOL
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 so sorry you're having trouble with cold and fever. Be sure to drink plenty of liquids and rest. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Got back from orthopedic doctor just a little bit ago. Love that man. He is sending me to PT for 3 weeks to see if it helps with pain in hip/groin area. Then gave me his personal cell number and said after 2 weeks if I don't see any significant improvement to not bother making an appointment but call him and just say lets go ahead and schedule the surgery option. Can you believe he gave me his personal cell number? He did the same thing when he replaced my knees 10 years ago. He said he didn't mind giving his number to his patients. Makes me feel very cared for. Also said if we had to go the surgery route he would be sure to get it done before the new year to take advantage of the fact that my deductibles have been met.
> He is also the doctor that helped design my knee replacements and hip replacements. I taught both of his children too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Yes,, I would say you have an old-fasioned style doctor with caring enough to give out his cell. Most aren't even listed in the book. Perhaps you have a little extra TLC since you have the exalted position of having taught his children. That's a pretty exalted place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was also my habit to clean like a fool when I was angry. From the look of my house right now, I've become way too mellow.
> 
> Lurker-enjoy your trip
> Angora-hope you feel better soon
> Gweniepooh-good luck with all your appointments
> Dreamweaver-will be thinking of you tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you purl2!
Click to expand...

Lurker I hope your trip becomes all you wish for
and that all goes well for everyone else

:thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

You can really see the markings in this photo; quite distinct. don't believe we have that kind of bird here in Georgia though I may be wrong.


5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5mmdpns - It's the strangest thing. We used to get all kinds of Grosbecks coming to our feeder. When we moved further north by about 45 minutes, they never came at all. I miss seeing them. They were such a bright spot in the middle of winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, yes, they are beautiful!!! The first few grosbecks of the winter are showing up now and calling the others! I love them so much. I can go outside and talk to them and they sing back to me. Such a cheerful spot of bright reds with a white snow background! I scatter sunflower seeds on my steps for them...it serves two purposes -- feeding the birds and as a non-slip surface because the cracked seed shells cut right into the ice. My Mom lives two blocks away from me and she does not get any grosbecks! Strange habits for these birds!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ask4j

This is funny. It is the trend to register where you need things now days!



Sq_Dancer said:


> Getting Married
> 
> Mike, age 92, and Rebecca, age 89, from Wellington were all excited about their decision to get married.
> Strolling down Lambton Quay talking about the wedding they spot a chemist. Mike suggests they go in.
> 
> Mike asks the man behind the counter if he's the owner.
> 
> The pharmacist answers, "Yes."
> 
> Mike: "We're about to get married. Do you sell heart medication?"
> 
> Pharmacist: "Of course we do."
> 
> Mike: "How about medicine for circulation?"
> 
> Pharmacist: "All kinds "
> 
> Mike: "Medicine for rheumatism?"
> 
> Pharmacist: "Definitely."
> 
> Mike: "How about suppositories?"
> 
> Pharmacist: "You bet!"
> 
> Mike"Medicine for memory problems, arthritis, and Alzheimer's?"
> 
> Pharmacist: "Yes, a large variety. The works."
> 
> Mike: "What about vitamins, sleeping pills, Geritol, antidotes for
> Parkinson's disease?"
> 
> Pharmacist: "Absolutely.."
> 
> Mike: "Everything for heartburn and indigestion?"
> 
> Pharmacist: "We sure do."
> 
> Mike: "You sell wheelchairs and walkers and canes?"
> 
> Pharmacist: "All speeds and sizes."
> 
> Mike: "Adult incontinence pants?"
> 
> Pharmacist: "Sure."
> 
> Mike: " Fantastic, in that case, we'd like to use this store for our wedding presents list...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Pammie we MUST be related! hehehehe


pammie1234 said:


> Beautiful pictures! We rarely see so much white! 2 years ago we had the most snow I have seen in my lifetime. It was gorgeous.
> 
> There has never been anything that helped me clean house! I really wish there was.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The birds I mostly see around here are bluejays, woodpeckers, sparrows, Canadian Geese (can you believe it!), cardinals, hummingbirds. The geese nest at a pond at a rock quarry down the road from our house and then will flock to the fields across from our house.

Keep forgetting to say...Lurker2 have a fantastic trip; may it be a dream come true for you.


----------



## Ask4j

agnescr said:


> I just had to show you all what the sky is like outside my window,not often we get a sky like this in Fife..hope this works


Wow what a lovely sunset! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamsam

sending lots of healing energy to di. finding a large animal vet can also be difficult - ours had to come fifty miles when we called him for bullseye.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's page 72!!! I haven't read all the postings AGAIN. But wanted to check in. It's hard to find a Vet that handles Sugar Gliders so I finally got Di in a blanket so I could check her out ( She tends to bite at times ) Found out the problem it seemed to be an infection near her anal area. DH and I drained it and I've been treating it. She is much better and going potty. But tomorrow we will see how she is and call around further out in the city to check on Vets that specialize in small exotics. You can buy them real easy but finding a Vet for them not so.
> 
> Thank you anyone that had well wishes for her and I keep you informed of her progress.
> 
> Love and well wishes to you all.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was also my habit to clean like a fool when I was angry. From the look of my house right now, I've become way too mellow.
> 
> Lurker-enjoy your trip
> Angora-hope you feel better soon
> Gweniepooh-good luck with all your appointments
> Dreamweaver-will be thinking of you tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you purl2!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lurker I hope your trip becomes all you wish for
> and that all goes well for everyone else
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you so much Agnes! I know my ride to the airport is OK now! Got to go have my bloodtest done!


----------



## iamsam

darowil - that sounds like so much fun - what are you going to knit?

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell us about the yarn bombing you are going to do.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if you have to subscribe to get this book or not but have a look at this free ebook to download for Christmas gifts. http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/72116/showcontent.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Well I neede more patterns like a hole in the head- though I don't have a lot of Christmas ones so I can make use of some as I want to do some for the yarn bombing in our city centre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I mentioned it, maybe last week- actually no it was Saturday morning so early on in this one as I was about to go and see what was going on, but here is another link http://www.adelaidecitycouncil.com/council/media-centre/media-releases/join-the-storm-and-yarn-bomb-victoria-square-for-christmas . Will check to see if I can find the page number for my previous post.
> well I couldn't find it- maybe I just thought I had posted it! unless I managed to get it on the last one.
> Victoria square is right in the centre of the city of Adelaide where they have a large Christmas tree every year. It is an ugly looking thing during the day when most people see, but is beautiful at night. But it was (and may still be for all I know) the tallest Christmas tree I think in the world. It s so nice to be able to tell people that this ugly thing is at least the biggest around! So need to have some things to knit by Saturday so I can do some of my yarn bombing stuff there.
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

Ahhh Dancer, that's not fair...common, you gotta "dish" and tell us


----------



## iamsam

hey doc - go glad you could make it - i know how busy one can be going to college - i have a grandson who is a freshman this year - also works - so he doesn't have a lot of free time.

it is also good to have another man on board - we are in the minority here so need to build up our numbers. lol

looking forward to hearing from you as often as possible.

sam



doogie said:


> Hello One Hello All!
> 
> Just got an absolutely wonderful invite! So here is a unique recipe from the Pacific Northwest. Keeping in mind that I'm a full time College student these days (sighs, I miss free time) and I make what works in a pinch. LOL. In any case it is a rice based salad. Love the stuff. Got the original idea (Now vastly modified) from a dear friend of mine while spending a week out on Coeur d' Alene Lake back in 2011.
> 
> Doc's Rice and Vinaigrette Salad
> 
> 3 Cups Coffee, Black
> 2 Cups White long grain rice
> 2 Cups Water
> 1 Cup Red Wine Rosemary & Thyme Vinaigrette
> 1/4 Cup (approx.) Diced Pepperchines
> Hand full of White raisins
> Pinch of Salt.
> 
> *Before starting rice pour first cup of coffee.*
> 
> 1st. Bring water to boil in medium pan, add rice and cook to taste. after done let sit for 5 minutes.
> 
> *Drink second cup of coffee.*
> 
> 2nd. In a separate bowl, combine Diced Pepperchines, Vinaigrette, raisins, and pinch of salt together. Mix well!
> 
> 3rd. Pour rice (should be nice and fluffy, if not fluff with fork) onto Vinaigrette mixture. Slowly and gently turn rice into mixture until well blended.
> 
> 4th. Put mixture into Fridge immediately and let sit overnight. Take to college and eat for lunch next day or as a nice salad with friends.
> 
> * Drink final cup of coffee immediately after putting salad into fridge.*
> 
> Oh yeah. Sorry about that. LOL. The coffee was for me. LOL.
> 
> Have fun with the recipe and just remember I am after all right in the middle of Midterms.  And just remember everyone. Horseplay leads to sickbay.
> 
> -Doc


----------



## iamsam

either she doesn't miss them or she is just glad there is one less - she doesn't seem a bit upset. she still checks on them several times a day - they of course try to nurse - if she is in an exceptionally good mood she will allow them. i just think the whole mother thing is wearing thin. lo

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> well - have kept up fairly well today - my goodness we were a talkative group - i think i mentioned one of the puppies went to its forever home today - she will have a sweet life.
> 
> i need to get to bed early for a change.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its a bit of mixed feelings seeing them go- but with this one being able to see her grow up is a help I'm sure. How does Hickory respond when they are taken?
> Have you made sure she has no more yet? Just think how manay next time if she keeps having more than last time!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

oh darowil - i will be so glad when everything is over and done - went and voted a little while ago - no one was in front of me so it didn't take long. i just want the ads to stop.

sam



darowil said:


> I have decided that DH must be mad. He is wondering whether he can watch the US election count on the TV over here! And me? I am thinking thank goodness its nearly finished. All eyes will be on your state I guess Sam- peace very soon for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> either she doesn't miss them or she is just glad there is one less - she doesn't seem a bit upset. she still checks on them several times a day - they of course try to nurse - if she is in an exceptionally good mood she will allow them. i just think the whole mother thing is wearing thin. lo
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> well - have kept up fairly well today - my goodness we were a talkative group - i think i mentioned one of the puppies went to its forever home today - she will have a sweet life.
> 
> i need to get to bed early for a change.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its a bit of mixed feelings seeing them go- but with this one being able to see her grow up is a help I'm sure. How does Hickory respond when they are taken?
> Have you made sure she has no more yet? Just think how manay next time if she keeps having more than last time!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I am not surprised Hickory is a bit tired of the whole business! When does she go for her 'holiday'?


----------



## iamsam

aren't they a kind of sweet pepper - yellow i think? don't quote me.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> What are pepperchines? I tried to look it up on internet but nothing comes up.


----------



## pammie1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Pammie we MUST be related! hehehehe
> 
> 
> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures! We rarely see so much white! 2 years ago we had the most snow I have seen in my lifetime. It was gorgeous.
> 
> There has never been anything that helped me clean house! I really wish there was.
Click to expand...

Well, growing up one of my nicknames was pammiepooh!


----------



## iamsam

daralene - that is exactly what he is thinking - i couldn't spell it. i get them oh my sandwich everytime i go to subway.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are pepperchines? I tried to look it up on internet but nothing comes up.
> 
> 
> 
> doogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello One Hello All!
> 
> Could mean peperoncini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

interesting -

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> Sam, Thought you might need some last minute knitting ideas. This would not take very long to make and you would be in someone's FAVORITE list. http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/29455/showcontent.aspx


----------



## iamsam

totally different in taste - but i suppose you could.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> I imagine if I cannot find them in my local store that I could use regular green peppers?
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pepperoncinis. They are a small sweet Italian pepper. Here is a picture of them.
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

Okay, I have no resistance what-so-ever! I made the Cinnamon Roll Mug Cake AND the icing and it was delicious...gobbled every last bite of it down following now with a coffee chaser  Thank you for the recipe!!!!

I get to go shopping with girlfriends to Crafts Direct in St. Cloud tomorrow - there will be 3 of us. The two are picking me up so I will have a nice little surprise waiting for them, when they get here...this cake and coffee!!!


----------



## iamsam

you are a lucky woman gwen to have this doctor - wish everyone was that lucky.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Angora1 so sorry you're having trouble with cold and fever. Be sure to drink plenty of liquids and rest. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Got back from orthopedic doctor just a little bit ago. Love that man. He is sending me to PT for 3 weeks to see if it helps with pain in hip/groin area. Then gave me his personal cell number and said after 2 weeks if I don't see any significant improvement to not bother making an appointment but call him and just say lets go ahead and schedule the surgery option. Can you believe he gave me his personal cell number? He did the same thing when he replaced my knees 10 years ago. He said he didn't mind giving his number to his patients. Makes me feel very cared for. Also said if we had to go the surgery route he would be sure to get it done before the new year to take advantage of the fact that my deductibles have been met.
> He is also the doctor that helped design my knee replacements and hip replacements. I taught both of his children too.


----------



## iamsam

a safe and happy trip myfanwy - glad you are going but will be good to welcome you safely home also.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 so sorry you're having trouble with cold and fever. Be sure to drink plenty of liquids and rest. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Got back from orthopedic doctor just a little bit ago. Love that man. He is sending me to PT for 3 weeks to see if it helps with pain in hip/groin area. Then gave me his personal cell number and said after 2 weeks if I don't see any significant improvement to not bother making an appointment but call him and just say lets go ahead and schedule the surgery option. Can you believe he gave me his personal cell number? He did the same thing when he replaced my knees 10 years ago. He said he didn't mind giving his number to his patients. Makes me feel very cared for. Also said if we had to go the surgery route he would be sure to get it done before the new year to take advantage of the fact that my deductibles have been met.
> He is also the doctor that helped design my knee replacements and hip replacements. I taught both of his children too.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds quite hopeful, Gwen- it is good when there is trust.
> 
> Angora- hope you are feeling better- no good when you have a heavy cold.
> 
> I travel south this evening- still a lot of loose ends to tie up- but the packing is just about sorted- I will have to pack up the laptop, and transfer to the old Vista machine.
> Rubbish day today.
> the sky is lightening in the East- dawn nearly happening
> Religious programs on at present.
> And otherwise almost everything is reports of the US Election.
> 
> Good of you to check in Joe- we do worry when we don't hear from you!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

beautiful sky picture agnes - would make a stunning picture to hang on your wall.

sam



agnescr said:


> I just had to show you all what the sky is like outside my window,not often we get a sky like this in Fife..hope this works


----------



## iamsam

you should be here gwen - sixty degrees and sunny.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Agnes CR that sky is magnificient! Sure can appreciate it on a gloomy day like we are having today; rainy  Good knitting day though! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## iamsam

lovely five - what a road trip that would be to drive from east to west or west to east - or both - there isn't a drug on the market that would get me higher than driving cross country - i have done it a number of times - loved it - would do it again if i had a chance.

beautiful winter scene with the creek - i think winter pictures are sometimes more beautiful than any other.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Here are a couple of winter scenes from where I live. The little "creek" runs through our town. The highway is the TransCanada Highway 17 and is the main route from the east to the west through Northwestern Ontario. These were taken by my son when he came home for Christmas last year! He is quite a photographer and takes many pictures from out in Vancouver, BC.


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> Free Norwegian Stocking Pattern. http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/48094.aspx


they look great thanks.


----------



## iamsam

very cute dog five - looks fierce.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

good one kimba - guess that is why i don't clean house very often - i need to worry more. lol

sam



Redkimba said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is very true but hard not to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. I often joke that when I get overly worried I go clean the house because "why waste good agony?".
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> very cute dog five - looks fierce.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh but she is fierce! especially when she attacks her favorite stuffed puppies!! haha, she pounces and shakes them and then loves them to bits!! :lol:


----------



## iamsam

must keep you broke buy bird seed.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I will have up to a hundred pine grosbecks at a time, but they usually come in flocks of 25 to 50. Often the red polls will come with them as they are friends that associate with each other.


----------



## iamsam

after the new year.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> must keep you broke buy bird seed.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have up to a hundred pine grosbecks at a time, but they usually come in flocks of 25 to 50. Often the red polls will come with them as they are friends that associate with each other.
Click to expand...

It is more expensive to buy ice melt for the steps!!! It will run me about $28 per month. As I dont have other bad habits (that I can boast about anyways) it does not break my bank account! haha, I do get so much enjoyment from them!


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I started my undergrad when I wasw 30 and did my Masters when I was 50....so know the difficulties. Aging brain cells are quite as nimble as young ones and older bodies don't recover very quickly to all-nighter study times. But, it was 100% worth every second!! Hang in there!! I'm so proud of you!
> 
> 
> 
> doogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record, I'm now in love with making hats! Even came up with a new design. Sighs. That is whenever I get a chance to work on them that is.  This going back to school stuff is for the younger crowd I swear. LOL.
> 
> I'm going to start taking my knitting with me to school.
Click to expand...

I started a undergrad degree in my early 20s, got pregnant and never finished it. Then I did a different one in my early 30s a grad Dip late 40s early 50s moving onto a Masters.
I could see a difference in my brain speed in the years between starting the Grad Dip and finishing the Masters, without any long break so it was not that it was new. Not my ability but the speed with which I processed the information so I needed more time to get a similar amount of work done.
However the all nighters didn't bother me. As a nurse I loved night duty, and now it is not unusual for me to pull an all nighter for no reason. Occasionally I do what I did this morning and wake up early. But it has meant that I have started getting ideas out my head onto the computer for my magic loop and sock workshops in January. I tend to achieve more overnight for some reason (but I do need to keep out of the KTP as so many are up posting. And I did that this morning, I have been up 2 hours and only just come in). But now I need to go and have some breakfast. And decide whether to go shopping later today and get ingedients for pizzas or order them in- I suspect Maryanne will want them orderd in. Should see here this morning as we have Bible Study so I can see what she says. Ordering is easier, but not quite so good for my decreasing waistline.


----------



## iamsam

goodness - we have been chatty today - almost ten pates to catch up when i finally go tto the computer. 

son-in-law and i went and voted earlier. hope he did not cancel out my vote - tried to convince him who to vote for. lol

not sure i will watch much tv tonight - it will be all election news - i have some stuff dvr'd which i will watch. i am just glad it is over.

the little boys are feeling better - will probably go to school tomorrow. bailee came home early with sore throat - at least she said it was sore - could be she wanted a break. she takes a "mental health" day every so often - does not like school.

you cannot believe that amount of puppy chow these puppies put away in a days time - i put three bowls out about four times a day - they drink a lot of water too. i am using my soup bowl (hold maybe three cups) for their food. thank goodness for dish washers.

sam


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Are you taking the aspirin with cafeine (Excedrin for migraines)....seems that the cafeine helps the aspirin work faster. Don't think it would do much for sleep---one problem at a time. Get better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora --- so glad you're feeling better!! Continnued good health.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks RookieRetiree....Working on it. Sort of creeped back up on me during the night, but took some aspirin and we will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Unless of course caffeine brings them on.
But yes I have discovered that simple asprin and a cup of coffee is best for migraines (I may as well enjoy my caffine intake after all, and nausea is not a problem for me- in fact I need to eat!).


----------



## iamsam

convince me i don't need this.

sam

http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon


----------



## KatyNora

Mawmaw12 - I'm so sorry your GD is having troubles. I hope they can find out what the problem is and get rid of it.

Doogie - thanks for the recipe, and welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. I'm with you on the coffee "flavoring."

And Agnes - your pictures are gorgeous! Wish I could find a self-striping yarn using those colors.


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> I just had to show you all what the sky is like outside my window,not often we get a sky like this in Fife..hope this works


Wow stunning sky.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon


Sam, it is the wrong shade of purple, the puppies would not like it one bit!!!


----------



## darowil

Sq_Dancer said:


> I had a really fun time last night, Gwenie. The caller thinks we are doing very well. I think so too, as humble as I am. But I do love dancing so much. And B seems to be really enjoying it also although it is very tiring for him. He is on the mend though and getting stronger every day. Even was going out to do some work today before he is picking me up to go get his new car registered in his name. We got his insurance yesterday and he was super happy about that. AND........... He said something I have been waiting to hear for a long time now.......


And you leave us in suspense


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5mmdpns - It's the strangest thing. We used to get all kinds of Grosbecks coming to our feeder. When we moved further north by about 45 minutes, they never came at all. I miss seeing them. They were such a bright spot in the middle of winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, yes, they are beautiful!!! The first few grosbecks of the winter are showing up now and calling the others! I love them so much. I can go outside and talk to them and they sing back to me. Such a cheerful spot of bright reds with a white snow background! I scatter sunflower seeds on my steps for them...it serves two purposes -- feeding the birds and as a non-slip surface because the cracked seed shells cut right into the ice. My Mom lives two blocks away from me and she does not get any grosbecks! Strange habits for these birds!
Click to expand...

Never heard of these birds- they look great. The males colours are great.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> There has never been anything that helped me clean house! I really wish there was.


It used to be a good delaying tactic when I had assignments due- but even before I finished studying that stopped. And now? Well I need visitors- as I have some coming Sunday some house work will need to be done this week.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> darowil - that sounds like so much fun - what are you going to knit?
> 
> sam


Good question- something else I need to do this week, work out what to start with. Although they said anything and size doesn't matter it seems small things won't be seen.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> oh darowil - i will be so glad when everything is over and done - went and voted a little while ago - no one was in front of me so it didn't take long. i just want the ads to stop.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided that DH must be mad. He is wondering whether he can watch the US election count on the TV over here! And me? I am thinking thank goodness its nearly finished. All eyes will be on your state I guess Sam- peace very soon for you.
Click to expand...

Have they stopped? At one stage ads had to stop 3 days before the election here but I think it might have changed, but fairly sure none allowed on the day.
I can imagine the sigh of relief you will be sighing to have it finished with.


----------



## KatyNora

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All your photos are great, but love the one of your little dog the best!
Click to expand...

I agree!! :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

KatyNora said:


> Mawmaw12 - I'm so sorry your GD is having troubles. I hope they can find out what the problem is and get rid of it.
> 
> Doogie - thanks for the recipe, and welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. I'm with you on the coffee "flavoring."
> 
> And Agnes - your pictures are gorgeous! Wish I could find a self-striping yarn using those colors.


What about this?.....Regia 4ply sock yarn


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> must keep you broke buy bird seed.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have up to a hundred pine grosbecks at a time, but they usually come in flocks of 25 to 50. Often the red polls will come with them as they are friends that associate with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is more expensive to buy ice melt for the steps!!! It will run me about $28 per month. As I dont have other bad habits (that I can boast about anyways) it does not break my bank account! haha, I do get so much enjoyment from them!
Click to expand...

What about yarn? Now that is surely a bad habit you should boast about. Or don't you consider it a bad habit?


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon


Do you think you have come to the right place to be talked out of buying yarn?


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I like it! It is 100 g, so you are getting a good amount. It wouldn't be a bad price unless you need to buy 10 skeins! That would be one expensive project!


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Bellestarr there are so many of them listing their yarns!That is so much time and work. It's gotta be more than bragging. I'm just not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Bellestarr they look delicious! I'm going to put that pan on my Xmas wish list!
> 
> I love this Knitting Tea Party! Whenever I have a knit question I come here first because you are all a wealth of information. Also no need to open a new chat elsewhere.
> 
> Ok here is my question: it may be a stupid or obvious one but I'm not afraid to ask here. I am in need of some discontinued yarn and I posted it under the for sale/ need category. Some ladies pm'ed me and said that many people had the yarns on Ravelry. When I went to Ravelry many people had the yarns but none for sale. They have all posted their stashes on Ravlry.
> 
> Here is m question: why are they posting all their stashes and yarns online with no intention to sell?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question - maybe they're just showing off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :-D   :-D  :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! sounds like a conspiracy! With this as with many other things, I've decided I don't need to understand it. Makes life much simpler and less stressful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it might be to help them know just what yarn they have. A nice way of organizing. LOL I'm funny, I always can make up a good reason.  Now they might do that for us with our needles too. :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

That is what that is for I do believe. There are places where you can mark items you have done, wips, and things that are in your que to be done. Even if they do not have it listed for sale you might ask anyway as someone may be done with the project, changed their mind, etc and be willing to part with one or two skeins. If someone already answered this I'm sorry. I am wwwaaayyyy behind this week. Only on page 27 and you all are chatting away like crazy! lol thats fine, chat away will catch up when I can. Only one more work day this week, however out of state company as mom gets married Friday. Hopefully Saturday and Sunday will be to myself so I can knit!


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon


I'm certainly not going to argue with you on this one, Sam!! :twisted:


----------



## MawMaw12

Just to let everyone know my GD is home. No answers. Waiting to see what the pill camera's results are and they are sending her to a Hematologist to be checked out. Thanks for the prayers. Now we wait.


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's page 72!!! I haven't read all the postings AGAIN. But wanted to check in. It's hard to find a Vet that handles Sugar Gliders so I finally got Di in a blanket so I could check her out ( She tends to bite at times ) Found out the problem it seemed to be an infection near her anal area. DH and I drained it and I've been treating it. She is much better and going potty. But tomorrow we will see how she is and call around further out in the city to check on Vets that specialize in small exotics. You can buy them real easy but finding a Vet for them not so.
> 
> Thank you anyone that had well wishes for her and I keep you informed of her progress.
> 
> Love and well wishes to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like her anal gland was infected. Our Brandy's was too and once it was emptied, he was fine. Hope your little girl is too.
Click to expand...

I don't think any vet should refuse to treat an animal. That is just cruel. They could have certainly done what you did. You sound very special caring for your animals the way you do and hope all will be ok now.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> I am making the chicken croquettes tonight for the household,mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, and tossed green salad for dinner. Y'all want to come on down???? We will make room at the table for y'all. do you remember the croquettes from Dave????
> 
> I have been interested in your posts but I hope I can keep up better, just be understanding. thanks, joe p


I remember them they are so. They are good, I make them for the grandsons and teens a lot. I usually have to make double for them.[/quote]

Would love to have this receipe if someone has it handy. For the croquettes, looked at Dave's posts and there are 480 pages, I will keep searching in the meantime. Thanks in advance if anyone has it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Angora1
> Cold with fever. Nothing I can't handle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better really soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kate. I'm so fortunate to be able to finally stay home if I need to and just take care of myself. Worked since the age of 12 at a florist, as a babysitter, and took care of all my brothers and sisters. Been working ever since, even during High School. First I remember having time like this where I didn't have to work through an illness. Loving it. Lazy day for sure.
Click to expand...


----------



## KatyNora

agnescr said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mawmaw12 - I'm so sorry your GD is having troubles. I hope they can find out what the problem is and get rid of it.
> 
> Doogie - thanks for the recipe, and welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. I'm with you on the coffee "flavoring."
> 
> And Agnes - your pictures are gorgeous! Wish I could find a self-striping yarn using those colors.
> 
> 
> 
> What about this?.....Regia 4ply sock yarn
Click to expand...

That's pretty close indeed! Are you making toe-up socks?


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> It was also my habit to clean like a fool when I was angry. From the look of my house right now, I've become way too mellow.
> 
> Lurker-enjoy your trip
> Angora-hope you feel better soon
> Gweniepooh-good luck with all your appointments
> Dreamweaver-will be thinking of you tomorrow


Thank you. With all these Get Well wishes, one starts to feel better just knowing others care. What a sweet and lovely feeling.
Hugs to you and all.


----------



## margewhaples

thewren said:


> don't know if everyone got this or not - sam - in case any of you want to refer back to these knitting tea party.
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "Knitting Tea Party 26 October '12" was split up because it reached high page count.
> Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.
> 
> You can find the old topic here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-120149-1.html
> 
> And the new topic is located here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-122081-1.html
> 
> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "tea party 19 october '12" was split up because it reached high page count.
> Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.
> 
> You can find the old topic here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118496-1.html
> 
> And the new topic is located here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-122079-1.html


Gee we have so much activity. That they must split the thread, but cannot accomodate us in Main because our discussions are far reaching and include topics other than knitting. I for one am having problems keeping up. I can read an entire book in a day, but with the time that mozilla is not available it takes me several hours to read the tea party.


----------



## MawMaw12

Just got word from my GD that the camera picked up black flakes in her stomach which were old blood. Now she has to go back in for an upper GI scope to see if they can find out where it is coming from. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> darowil - that sounds like so much fun - what are you going to knit?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell us about the yarn bombing you are going to do.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if you have to subscribe to get this book or not but have a look at this free ebook to download for Christmas gifts. http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/72116/showcontent.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> Well I neede more patterns like a hole in the head- though I don't have a lot of Christmas ones so I can make use of some as I want to do some for the yarn bombing in our city centre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I mentioned it, maybe last week- actually no it was Saturday morning so early on in this one as I was about to go and see what was going on, but here is another link http://www.adelaidecitycouncil.com/council/media-centre/media-releases/join-the-storm-and-yarn-bomb-victoria-square-for-christmas . Will check to see if I can find the page number for my previous post.
> well I couldn't find it- maybe I just thought I had posted it! unless I managed to get it on the last one.
> Victoria square is right in the centre of the city of Adelaide where they have a large Christmas tree every year. It is an ugly looking thing during the day when most people see, but is beautiful at night. But it was (and may still be for all I know) the tallest Christmas tree I think in the world. It s so nice to be able to tell people that this ugly thing is at least the biggest around! So need to have some things to knit by Saturday so I can do some of my yarn bombing stuff there.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh yes, do tell. I was so busy imagining what it would be that I forgot to ask. :roll:


----------



## Redkimba

thewren said:


> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon


Oh, that's the wrong color; it's too much money; do you already have a project picked out for it...

lol. Sam, you are in the wrong place for dissuasion...


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon


Just gorgeous. What would you make with it?? I'm no help at all am I!!!! Redkimba...You are much better at this. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am making the chicken croquettes tonight for the household,mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, and tossed green salad for dinner. Y'all want to come on down???? We will make room at the table for y'all. do you remember the croquettes from Dave????
> 
> I have been interested in your posts but I hope I can keep up better, just be understanding. thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> I remember them they are so. They are good, I make them for the grandsons and teens a lot. I usually have to make double for them.
Click to expand...

Would love to have this receipe if someone has it handy. For the croquettes, looked at Dave's posts and there are 480 pages, I will keep searching in the meantime. Thanks in advance if anyone has it![/quote]

NanaCaren posted it recently so if you check her posts it would be recent on the KTP. Maybe just last week or the week before. Never mind. I found it:

Dave's recipe for Chicken Croquettas.

Ingredients :
1oz (30g) butter
1oz (30g) plain flour
5fl oz (140ml) milk
1 tbsp (15ml) olive oil
1 boneless chicken breast (approx. 4oz/115g)
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 egg, beaten
20z (55g) breadcrumbs
vegetable oil for frying

Method
Melt the butter in a small saucepan, add the flour and cook, stirring continuously for 2 minutes. Gradually beat in the milk to make a smooth, very thick sauce. Cover and remove from the heat.

Heat the oil in a frying pan and cook the chicken with the garlic for about 5 minutes, until the chicken is lightly browned and cooked through.

Transfer the contents of the pan into a food processor and blitz until finely chopped. Stir the chicken into the sauce, season well, then leave to cool completely.

Shape the mixture into 8 small sausages, dip in the beaten egg, then roll in the breadcrumbs. Chill in the refrigerator for at least 1 hour to firm up.

Deep fry the croquettas in vegetable oil for four minutes, until crisp and golden. Drain on kitchen paper.

Serve hot with lemon wedges and garnished with flatleaf parsley.

I haven't made these myself yet, but I know Joe P. loves them!


----------



## agnescr

KatyNora said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mawmaw12 - I'm so sorry your GD is having troubles. I hope they can find out what the problem is and get rid of it.
> 
> Doogie - thanks for the recipe, and welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. I'm with you on the coffee "flavoring."
> 
> And Agnes - your pictures are gorgeous! Wish I could find a self-striping yarn using those colors.
> 
> 
> 
> What about this?.....Regia 4ply sock yarn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty close indeed! Are you making toe-up socks?
Click to expand...

Yes ...using cranked socks...nice easy pattern and heel


----------



## agnescr

Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's the wrong color; it's too much money; do you already have a project picked out for it...
> 
> lol. Sam, you are in the wrong place for dissuasion...
Click to expand...

would love the lace silk merino but at $40 ....plus would cost a fortune for post and packaging way out of my budget


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> must keep you broke buy bird seed.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have up to a hundred pine grosbecks at a time, but they usually come in flocks of 25 to 50. Often the red polls will come with them as they are friends that associate with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is more expensive to buy ice melt for the steps!!! It will run me about $28 per month. As I dont have other bad habits (that I can boast about anyways) it does not break my bank account! haha, I do get so much enjoyment from them!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about yarn? Now that is surely a bad habit you should boast about. Or don't you consider it a bad habit?
Click to expand...

Nope! nothing bad about my yarn stash, it is just waiting for the needles to attack it! haha, best habit I ever had!


----------



## agnescr

I need to find some really nice yarn so that I can start the Holbrook shawl,cant make up my mind as to colour and weight :?


----------



## agnescr

MawMaw12 said:


> Just got word from my GD that the camera picked up black flakes in her stomach which were old blood. Now she has to go back in for an upper GI scope to see if they can find out where it is coming from. Please keep her in your prayers.


Hope everything is resolved quickly


----------



## iamsam

the males are always the brightest colored.

sam



darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5mmdpns - It's the strangest thing. We used to get all kinds of Grosbecks coming to our feeder. When we moved further north by about 45 minutes, they never came at all. I miss seeing them. They were such a bright spot in the middle of winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, yes, they are beautiful!!! The first few grosbecks of the winter are showing up now and calling the others! I love them so much. I can go outside and talk to them and they sing back to me. Such a cheerful spot of bright reds with a white snow background! I scatter sunflower seeds on my steps for them...it serves two purposes -- feeding the birds and as a non-slip surface because the cracked seed shells cut right into the ice. My Mom lives two blocks away from me and she does not get any grosbecks! Strange habits for these birds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of these birds- they look great. The males colours are great.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

agnes - beautiful yarn - what are you knitting.

sam



agnescr said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mawmaw12 - I'm so sorry your GD is having troubles. I hope they can find out what the problem is and get rid of it.
> 
> Doogie - thanks for the recipe, and welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. I'm with you on the coffee "flavoring."
> 
> And Agnes - your pictures are gorgeous! Wish I could find a self-striping yarn using those colors.
> 
> 
> 
> What about this?.....Regia 4ply sock yarn
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

thanks pammie - i need positive input to justify it - but then - who needs to justify a beautiful yarn purchase.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I like it! It is 100 g, so you are getting a good amount. It wouldn't be a bad price unless you need to buy 10 skeins! That would be one expensive project!


----------



## iamsam

it is beautiful isn't in katynora - i think it needs to be in my stash.

sam



KatyNora said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certainly not going to argue with you on this one, Sam!! :twisted:
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorry Sam...I'd be an enabler here. That is lucious looking yarn.


thewren said:


> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wish we were neighbors and not across the ond...those are going to make great socks and I sure could use the help with 2 at a time!


agnescr said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mawmaw12 - I'm so sorry your GD is having troubles. I hope they can find out what the problem is and get rid of it.
> 
> Doogie - thanks for the recipe, and welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. I'm with you on the coffee "flavoring."
> 
> And Agnes - your pictures are gorgeous! Wish I could find a self-striping yarn using those colors.
> 
> 
> 
> What about this?.....Regia 4ply sock yarn
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

sending healing energy to granddaughter - and lots of calming aroma therapy to you.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Just got word from my GD that the camera picked up black flakes in her stomach which were old blood. Now she has to go back in for an upper GI scope to see if they can find out where it is coming from. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my MawMaw I will certainly be praying for her and for you while you await a diagnosis.


MawMaw12 said:


> Just got word from my GD that the camera picked up black flakes in her stomach which were old blood. Now she has to go back in for an upper GI scope to see if they can find out where it is coming from. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Pup lover

Thank you Kate! Had not got this far when I requested the recipe also. Will be making these this weekend!



KateB said:


> Square Dancer, this is Dave's recipe for Chicken Croquettas.
> 
> Ingredients :
> 1oz (30g) butter
> 1oz (30g) plain flour
> 5fl oz (140ml) milk
> 1 tbsp (15ml) olive oil
> 1 boneless chicken breast (approx. 4oz/115g)
> 1 clove garlic, finely chopped
> salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 1 egg, beaten
> 20z (55g) breadcrumbs
> vegetable oil for frying
> 
> Method
> Melt the butter in a small saucepan, add the flour and cook, stirring continuously for 2 minutes. Gradually beat in the milk to make a smooth, very thick sauce. Cover and remove from the heat.
> 
> Heat the oil in a frying pan and cook the chicken with the garlic for about 5 minutes, until the chicken is lightly browned and cooked through.
> 
> Transfer the contents of the pan into a food processor and blitz until finely chopped. Stir the chicken into the sauce, season well, then leave to cool completely.
> 
> Shape the mixture into 8 small sausages, dip in the beaten egg, then roll in the breadcrumbs. Chill in the refrigerator for at least 1 hour to firm up.
> 
> Deep fry the croquettas in vegetable oil for four minutes, until crisp and golden. Drain on kitchen paper.
> 
> Serve hot with lemon wedges and garnished with flatleaf parsley.
> 
> I haven't made these myself yet, but I know Joe P. loves them!


----------



## iamsam

i was thinking the sport or aran weignt would make a sharp looking scarf.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon
> 
> 
> 
> Just gorgeous. What would you make with it?? I'm no help at all am I!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Please explain what "cranked socks" are.


agnescr said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mawmaw12 - I'm so sorry your GD is having troubles. I hope they can find out what the problem is and get rid of it.
> 
> Doogie - thanks for the recipe, and welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. I'm with you on the coffee "flavoring."
> 
> And Agnes - your pictures are gorgeous! Wish I could find a self-striping yarn using those colors.
> 
> 
> 
> What about this?.....Regia 4ply sock yarn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty close indeed! Are you making toe-up socks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ...using cranked socks...nice easy pattern and heel
Click to expand...


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> agnes - beautiful yarn - what are you knitting.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mawmaw12 - I'm so sorry your GD is having troubles. I hope they can find out what the problem is and get rid of it.
> 
> Doogie - thanks for the recipe, and welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. I'm with you on the coffee "flavoring."
> 
> And Agnes - your pictures are gorgeous! Wish I could find a self-striping yarn using those colors.
> 
> 
> 
> What about this?.....Regia 4ply sock yarn
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam it's 2 at a time toe up socks....


----------



## iamsam

Croquettas Chicken

Ingredients:
1 oz (30g) butter
1 oz (30g) plain flour
5 fl. oz (140ml) milk
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
1 boneless chicken breast (approx. 4 oz/115g)
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
salt and frshly ground black pepper
1 egg, beaten
2 oz (55g) breadcrumbs
vegetable oil for frying

Method:
Melt the butter in a small saucepan, add the flour and cook, stirring continuously for two minutes. Gradually beat in the milk to make a smooth, very thick, sauce. Cover and remove from the heat.

Heat the oil in a frying pan and cook the chicken with the garlic for about five minutes, until the chicken is lightly browned and cooked through.

Transfer the contents of the pan into a food processor and blitz until finely chopped. Stir the chicken into the sauce, season well, then leave to cool completely.

Shape the mixture into eight small sausages, dip in the beaten egg, then roll in the breadcrumbs. Chill in the refrigerator for at least one hour to firm up.

Deep fry the croquettas in vegetable oil for four minutes, until crisp and golden. Drain on kitchen paper.

Serve hot with lemon wedges and garnished with flatleaf parsley.

Enjoy!
Dave

FireballDave/kp



Pup lover said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am making the chicken croquettes tonight for the household,mashed potatoes, chicken gravy, and tossed green salad for dinner. Y'all want to come on down???? We will make room at the table for y'all. do you remember the croquettes from Dave????
> 
> I have been interested in your posts but I hope I can keep up better, just be understanding. thanks, joe p
> 
> 
> 
> I remember them they are so. They are good, I make them for the grandsons and teens a lot. I usually have to make double for them.
Click to expand...

Would love to have this receipe if someone has it handy. For the croquettes, looked at Dave's posts and there are 480 pages, I will keep searching in the meantime. Thanks in advance if anyone has it![/quote]


----------



## margewhaples

AZ Sticks said:
 

> I learn something new every day on this forum.... and often it has nothing to do with knitting or crocheting... how amazing is that!! Thanks! AZ
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know what wise benjamin franklan said - and i paraphrase - never be a borrower or a lender. sam
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this was taken from Shakespeare's Hamlet when Polonius is giving instructions to his son Laertes who is about to go off and get his gentlemanly education in Paris.
> 
> _"Neither a borrower nor a lender be,
> 
> In the Shakespearean days, it was often done to borrow money extensively to keep living above and beyond a household's means. Thus everyone was indebted to everyone else and the rich soon fell from grace over their foolish ways of spending money.
> 
> I think Ben Franklin was just quoting Shakespear._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> :thumbup:_
Click to expand...

_

Shhhhhhhhh! Lest we be accused of chit chat. I wonder if Shakespeare would agree with Admin. Certainly we take on the fluff as well as serious topics and knitting too._


----------



## iamsam

you might try here - sam

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfyarns/yarn_list.cfm?ID=300147&media=PPCgdImage&gclid=CIe3xoe3u7MCFcxAMgodAgcAlA&utm_medium=PPC&utm_campaign=PPCgdImage&utm_content=GOOGLE%20(Display)%20Image%20Test&utm_source=googleads.g.doubleclick.net

e=agnescr]I need to find some really nice yarn so that I can start the Holbrook shawl,cant make up my mind as to colour and weight :?[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover

OH MY! Poor Tessa, makes you think about the risks they tell you of before surgery unfortunately they do happen to some people, unless it was dr. error, heaven forbid.



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> somewhere i missed or have forgotten - can someone fill me in on tessa.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here' is the Fan and Feather Scarf I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good so far and love the color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So great you are keeping in touch. How is Dave??? Well, need I even ask since you were gone from early morning till late. Best wishes to him and Tessa. Please let her know how we care about her and hope she will soon heal from this botched surgery. Sounds like a long road though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tessa suffered a broken femur, as they attempted to hammer in the new knee- she has had to hop along with a zimmer frame for quite a few weeks- But she is keeping remarkably sanguine. She will be driven by Julian to meet up with Dave and Caren but she will be in a wheel chair.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marge you are too funny! ROFL


----------



## iamsam

i am going to step away for a bit - the last time i did this there were almost ten pages to catch up - actually i think it is great - it just shows you what a great spot this is to visit.

sam


----------



## Pontuf

OK, I want my friend to join us. She lives in Scottsdale but is from Scotland and still has her home there. In fact she just came back from a month in Scotland. she's an incredible knitter!
Now, what is the easiest simpliest way that I can get her to our Knitting Tea Party??? This is what I am thinking but let me know if I am wrong. 

knittingparadise.com
main
chit-chat
knitting tea party

Will she be able to find us?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> OK, I want my friend to join us. She lives in Scottsdale but is from Scotland and still has her home there. In fact she just came back from a month in Scotland. she's an incredible knitter!
> Now, what is the easiest simpliest way that I can get her to our Knitting Tea Party??? This is what I am thinking but let me know if I am wrong.
> 
> knittingparadise.com
> main
> chit-chat
> knitting tea party
> 
> Will she be able to find us?


Actually, you just send her this link in an email, she clicks on it and she is at page one of this week's Knitting Tea Party!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121783-1.html

That is the simplest way that I know of. Of course she would then go to the home page and sign up and all that stuff for Knitting Paradise! Tell her she is to bookmark the Knitting Paradise site into her favorites on her internet connection. ie. Internet Explorer, Firefox, etc. what ever one she uses. Send her this link too and it takes her right to Knitting Paradise.
http://www.knittingparadise.com


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes...tell her to look for the beginning date of this chat which was 11/2.


Pontuf said:


> OK, I want my friend to join us. She lives in Scottsdale but is from Scotland and still has her home there. In fact she just came back from a month in Scotland. she's an incredible knitter!
> Now, what is the easiest simpliest way that I can get her to our Knitting Tea Party??? This is what I am thinking but let me know if I am wrong.
> 
> knittingparadise.com
> main
> chit-chat
> knitting tea party
> 
> Will she be able to find us?


----------



## Gweniepooh

5mm you always have a quicker, better, clear way to do stuff. I'm sooooo glad you are here! Wish we could meet someday but at least I can call you a KTP buddy!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> the males are always the brightest colored.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5mmdpns - It's the strangest thing. We used to get all kinds of Grosbecks coming to our feeder. When we moved further north by about 45 minutes, they never came at all. I miss seeing them. They were such a bright spot in the middle of winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, yes, they are beautiful!!! The first few grosbecks of the winter are showing up now and calling the others! I love them so much. I can go outside and talk to them and they sing back to me. Such a cheerful spot of bright reds with a white snow background! I scatter sunflower seeds on my steps for them...it serves two purposes -- feeding the birds and as a non-slip surface because the cracked seed shells cut right into the ice. My Mom lives two blocks away from me and she does not get any grosbecks! Strange habits for these birds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of these birds- they look great. The males colours are great.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

So true Sam. They deserve the colors as they protect the family and distract the predators. Caught a photo of a predator, hawk, in a tree fairly far away in all its glory, sitting high up waiting for it's lunch.


----------



## AZ Sticks

L2 my dear - Have a wonderful trip!!! We'll miss you!! AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was also my habit to clean like a fool when I was angry. From the look of my house right now, I've become way too mellow.
> 
> Lurker-enjoy your trip
> Angora-hope you feel better soon
> Gweniepooh-good luck with all your appointments
> Dreamweaver-will be thinking of you tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you purl2!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lurker I hope your trip becomes all you wish for
> and that all goes well for everyone else
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much Agnes! I know my ride to the airport is OK now! Got to go have my bloodtest done!
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mm you always have a quicker, better, clear way to do stuff. I'm sooooo glad you are here! Wish we could meet someday but at least I can call you a KTP buddy!


Haha, I like being a buddy!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well I think I can understand that with so many at once!!! AZ


thewren said:


> either she doesn't miss them or she is just glad there is one less - she doesn't seem a bit upset. she still checks on them several times a day - they of course try to nurse - if she is in an exceptionally good mood she will allow them. i just think the whole mother thing is wearing thin. lo
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> well - have kept up fairly well today - my goodness we were a talkative group - i think i mentioned one of the puppies went to its forever home today - she will have a sweet life.
> 
> i need to get to bed early for a change.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its a bit of mixed feelings seeing them go- but with this one being able to see her grow up is a help I'm sure. How does Hickory respond when they are taken?
> Have you made sure she has no more yet? Just think how manay next time if she keeps having more than last time!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> a safe and happy trip myfanwy - glad you are going but will be good to welcome you safely home also.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 so sorry you're having trouble with cold and fever. Be sure to drink plenty of liquids and rest. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Got back from orthopedic doctor just a little bit ago. Love that man. He is sending me to PT for 3 weeks to see if it helps with pain in hip/groin area. Then gave me his personal cell number and said after 2 weeks if I don't see any significant improvement to not bother making an appointment but call him and just say lets go ahead and schedule the surgery option. Can you believe he gave me his personal cell number? He did the same thing when he replaced my knees 10 years ago. He said he didn't mind giving his number to his patients. Makes me feel very cared for. Also said if we had to go the surgery route he would be sure to get it done before the new year to take advantage of the fact that my deductibles have been met.
> He is also the doctor that helped design my knee replacements and hip replacements. I taught both of his children too.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds quite hopeful, Gwen- it is good when there is trust.
> 
> Angora- hope you are feeling better- no good when you have a heavy cold.
> 
> I travel south this evening- still a lot of loose ends to tie up- but the packing is just about sorted- I will have to pack up the laptop, and transfer to the old Vista machine.
> Rubbish day today.
> the sky is lightening in the East- dawn nearly happening
> Religious programs on at present.
> And otherwise almost everything is reports of the US Election.
> 
> Good of you to check in Joe- we do worry when we don't hear from you!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

why thank you Sam- just got in from doing my blood test - picked up Ben's jigsaw puzzle, reminded myself I am taking some Marmite that had got to the back of my fridge- it is his favourite food- he gets plastered in it! The factory was badly damaged in all the earthquaking- and it is not yet back in production! Some fancy Japanese erasers for Gen. and pencil sharpeners for a big girl who always gets given pencils!


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Please explain what "cranked socks" are.
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mawmaw12 - I'm so sorry your GD is having troubles. I hope they can find out what the problem is and get rid of it.
> 
> Doogie - thanks for the recipe, and welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. I'm with you on the coffee "flavoring."
> 
> And Agnes - your pictures are gorgeous! Wish I could find a self-striping yarn using those colors.
> 
> 
> 
> What about this?.....Regia 4ply sock yarn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty close indeed! Are you making toe-up socks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ...using cranked socks...nice easy pattern and heel
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

this is the pattern I use sometimes with the pattern but usually without with self striping yarn

http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns/knit_purl_hunter_cranked_socks.aspx


----------



## AZ Sticks

that is beautiful!!!! You need it!! AZ


thewren said:


> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> after the new year.
> 
> sam
> 
> Do take take care Sam- remember how fast it happened this time!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> They deserve the colors as they protect the family and distract the predators. Caught a photo of a predator, hawk, in a tree fairly far away in all its glory, sitting high up waiting for it's lunch.


Angora, lovely photo of your bird! What you have a picture of is a Broad-Winged Hawk! Very nice markings and such sharp eyes too!


----------



## agnescr

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish we were neighbors and not across the ond...those are going to make great socks and I sure could use the help with 2 at a time!
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mawmaw12 - I'm so sorry your GD is having troubles. I hope they can find out what the problem is and get rid of it.
> 
> Doogie - thanks for the recipe, and welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. I'm with you on the coffee "flavoring."
> 
> And Agnes - your pictures are gorgeous! Wish I could find a self-striping yarn using those colors.
> 
> 
> 
> What about this?.....Regia 4ply sock yarn
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I watched this video...then did the cast on twice...just followed what Judy was doing......


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now that is a magnificient bird.


Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> the males are always the brightest colored.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5mmdpns - It's the strangest thing. We used to get all kinds of Grosbecks coming to our feeder. When we moved further north by about 45 minutes, they never came at all. I miss seeing them. They were such a bright spot in the middle of winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, yes, they are beautiful!!! The first few grosbecks of the winter are showing up now and calling the others! I love them so much. I can go outside and talk to them and they sing back to me. Such a cheerful spot of bright reds with a white snow background! I scatter sunflower seeds on my steps for them...it serves two purposes -- feeding the birds and as a non-slip surface because the cracked seed shells cut right into the ice. My Mom lives two blocks away from me and she does not get any grosbecks! Strange habits for these birds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of these birds- they look great. The males colours are great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So true Sam. They deserve the colors as they protect the family and distract the predators. Caught a photo of a predator, hawk, in a tree fairly far away in all its glory, sitting high up waiting for it's lunch.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

thanks! I've bookmarked it.


agnescr said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish we were neighbors and not across the ond...those are going to make great socks and I sure could use the help with 2 at a time!
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mawmaw12 - I'm so sorry your GD is having troubles. I hope they can find out what the problem is and get rid of it.
> 
> Doogie - thanks for the recipe, and welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. I'm with you on the coffee "flavoring."
> 
> And Agnes - your pictures are gorgeous! Wish I could find a self-striping yarn using those colors.
> 
> 
> 
> What about this?.....Regia 4ply sock yarn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched this video...then did the cast on twice...just followed what Judy was doing......
Click to expand...


----------



## KatyNora

MawMaw12 said:


> Just got word from my GD that the camera picked up black flakes in her stomach which were old blood. Now she has to go back in for an upper GI scope to see if they can find out where it is coming from. Please keep her in your prayers.


Good! Now they know what they're looking for and the next step is in process. Sending good vibes.


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> you might try here - sam
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfyarns/yarn_list.cfm?ID=300147&media=PPCgdImage&gclid=CIe3xoe3u7MCFcxAMgodAgcAlA&utm_medium=PPC&utm_campaign=PPCgdImage&utm_content=GOOGLE%20(Display)%20Image%20Test&utm_source=googleads.g.doubleclick.net
> 
> e=agnescr]I need to find some really nice yarn so that I can start the Holbrook shawl,cant make up my mind as to colour and weight :?


[/quote]

ohh that is some serious sock yarn yum yum lol


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started my undergrad when I wasw 30 and did my Masters when I was 50....so know the difficulties. Aging brain cells are quite as nimble as young ones and older bodies don't recover very quickly to all-nighter study times. But, it was 100% worth every second!! Hang in there!! I'm so proud of you!
> 
> 
> 
> doogie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for the record, I'm now in love with making hats! Even came up with a new design. Sighs. That is whenever I get a chance to work on them that is.  This going back to school stuff is for the younger crowd I swear. LOL.
> 
> I'm going to start taking my knitting with me to school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started a undergrad degree in my early 20s, got pregnant and never finished it. Then I did a different one in my early 30s a grad Dip late 40s early 50s moving onto a Masters.
> I could see a difference in my brain speed in the years between starting the Grad Dip and finishing the Masters, without any long break so it was not that it was new. Not my ability but the speed with which I processed the information so I needed more time to get a similar amount of work done.
> However the all nighters didn't bother me. As a nurse I loved night duty, and now it is not unusual for me to pull an all nighter for no reason. Occasionally I do what I did this morning and wake up early. But it has meant that I have started getting ideas out my head onto the computer for my magic loop and sock workshops in January. I tend to achieve more overnight for some reason (but I do need to keep out of the KTP as so many are up posting. And I did that this morning, I have been up 2 hours and only just come in). But now I need to go and have some breakfast. And decide whether to go shopping later today and get ingedients for pizzas or order them in- I suspect Maryanne will want them orderd in. Should see here this morning as we have Bible Study so I can see what she says. Ordering is easier, but not quite so good for my decreasing waistline.
Click to expand...

Finished my second degree first- in 1987. 14 years after I had stopped studying- did not know the regs had changed- and Senate decided it was complete- whereas I desperately wanted another year of study. My first degree I finally completed in 2002, oddly with the same subject for my major- which Senate had said I could not do. Government has cut funding for Graduate Students, so whether I will ever be able to get my Masters work done is debatable.


----------



## Silverowl

thewren said:


> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon


Sorry can't do that Sam it is gorgeous. Purple is my favourite colour.


----------



## agnescr

Pontuf said:


> OK, I want my friend to join us. She lives in Scottsdale but is from Scotland and still has her home there. In fact she just came back from a month in Scotland. she's an incredible knitter!
> Now, what is the easiest simpliest way that I can get her to our Knitting Tea Party??? This is what I am thinking but let me know if I am wrong.
> 
> knittingparadise.com
> main
> chit-chat
> knitting tea party
> 
> Will she be able to find us?


 aye if she can read a pattern she will find us....think she will need a user name though so will need to register first


----------



## agnescr

Right 11:30 pm here so I am heading to bed, meeting a KP member for coffee tomorrow,hope we recognise each other nite everyone, sleep well when it's bedtime, otherwise enjoy your day x


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off topic...back to food. Just found this recipe and had to share it. I love Chinese food and this sounds like the perfect dish to make at home with little work (real good for me! LOL) Crock Pot Orange Chicken

http://team-t-adventures.blogspot.com/2010/03/crock-pot-orange-chicken.html

I will be making it this week sometime for sure.


----------



## pammie1234

I only use Judy's Magic Cast-on for socks. I think it is great! I have also used it for a pillow I made.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Question here...noticed that it is only Tuesday and we are very close to the 100 page limit. When the admin "splits" us will they post it in Chit Chat as a new topic so we know where to find it?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Question here...noticed that it is only Tuesday and we are very close to the 100 page limit. When the admin "splits" us will they post it in Chit Chat as a new topic so we know where to find it?


What they will do is provide a link to part #2 of the Knitting tea - party 2 november '12. This link will be provided on the last post of page 99 of this KTP and then Administration will lock it so that no more posts will be added to it. Forums are not allowed to go over 100 pages without this happening to it no matter where on KP they occur. This happened when Dave was also heading up the Knitting Tea Party so it is nothing new. There might be a few pages going over 100 before the KP computer splits it up.

You will click on the link and then click watch at the top of the avatar column. Then you will automatically get the KTP updates from the part #2! :thumbup:

One way to cut down on the number of pages is to go and edit the quote replies and only quote part of the reply that is relevant to what a person wishes to comment on. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

You are so right Marge!! AZ


margewhaples said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I learn something new every day on this forum.... and often it has nothing to do with knitting or crocheting... how amazing is that!! Thanks! AZ
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know what wise benjamin franklan said - and i paraphrase - never be a borrower or a lender. sam
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this was taken from Shakespeare's Hamlet when Polonius is giving instructions to his son Laertes who is about to go off and get his gentlemanly education in Paris.
> 
> _"Neither a borrower nor a lender be,
> 
> In the Shakespearean days, it was often done to borrow money extensively to keep living above and beyond a household's means. Thus everyone was indebted to everyone else and the rich soon fell from grace over their foolish ways of spending money.
> 
> I think Ben Franklin was just quoting Shakespear._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> :thumbup:_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> Shhhhhhhhh! Lest we be accused of chit chat. I wonder if Shakespeare would agree with Admin. Certainly we take on the fluff as well as serious topics and knitting too._
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

5mm I will start being more consciencious when quoting replies to help with this. thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## KatyNora

Gweniepooh said:


> Off topic...back to food. Just found this recipe and had to share it. I love Chinese food and this sounds like the perfect dish to make at home with little work (real good for me! LOL) Crock Pot Orange Chicken
> 
> http://team-t-adventures.blogspot.com/2010/03/crock-pot-orange-chicken.html
> 
> I will be making it this week sometime for sure.


Oh boy!! I love orange chicken! Thanks, Gwen.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I too will delete quotes - I never gave it a thought!! And thanks for the Orange Chicken - I just printed it out and it will be on the menu this week for us too!!! I need to get dinner started, but I will be back later to check and make sure you are all behaving yourselves..... AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> L2 my dear - Have a wonderful trip!!! We'll miss you!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was also my habit to clean like a fool when I was angry. From the look of my house right now, I've become way too mellow.
> 
> Lurker-enjoy your trip
> Angora-hope you feel better soon
> Gweniepooh-good luck with all your appointments
> Dreamweaver-will be thinking of you tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you purl2!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lurker I hope your trip becomes all you wish for
> and that all goes well for everyone else
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much Agnes! I know my ride to the airport is OK now! Got to go have my bloodtest done!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I will enjoy the flight home, in daylight, more than the night flight down, I love seeing what we are flying over- like last year flying over the Crimean Peninsula, Denmark, and over the North Sea. And again from Edinburgh, down to the Netherlands, and through to Dusseldorf, and back.
I have gathered together all the bits and pieces for the children, but have no idea if I am over my 7kg, limit!. I will take a spare bag to the airport, incase I have to 'unload'. Good thing I am going with my friend!

Thank you AZ for your good wishes!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

But you know you love us Sam. Admit it. :thumbup: :lol: ;-)



thewren said:


> hey doc - go glad you could make it - i know how busy one can be going to college - i have a grandson who is a freshman this year - also works - so he doesn't have a lot of free time.
> 
> it is also good to have another man on board - we are in the minority here so need to build up our numbers. lol


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mm I will start being more consciencious when quoting replies to help with this. thank you for pointing it out.


  we all have each other's backs and we do mind our chittin and a chattin here at KTP!!! I think we need to be under a section titled Leisure Discussion Time around the Needles and Hooks -- chefs welcome! *chuckles and giggles with happiness*


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Question here...noticed that it is only Tuesday and we are very close to the 100 page limit. When the admin "splits" us will they post it in Chit Chat as a new topic so we know where to find it?


they do an automatic 'link' posting so we can continue, on page 99.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this might give you all a giggle. Wouldnt wear it myself.
> 
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/178247_449893501713617_1185707970_o.jpg?dl=1
> 
> 
> 
> .....and why not? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question as well...  :mrgreen: even in my *best* years, I was not quite this confident.......
Click to expand...

In my younger years I would have, now I'd have to think about it.


----------



## mjs

agnescr said:


> I just had to show you all what the sky is like outside my window,not often we get a sky like this in Fife..hope this works


SPECTACULAR


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> I just had to show you all what the sky is like outside my window,not often we get a sky like this in Fife..hope this works


WOW, that is spectacular.


----------



## Pontuf

XOXOXO THANKS SOOO MUCH. VERY SIMPLE FOR HER



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I want my friend to join us. She lives in Scottsdale but is from Scotland and still has her home there. In fact she just came back from a month in Scotland. she's an incredible knitter!
> Now, what is the easiest simpliest way that I can get her to our Knitting Tea Party??? This is what I am thinking but let me know if I am wrong.
> 
> knittingparadise.com
> main
> chit-chat
> knitting tea party
> 
> Will she be able to find us?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you just send her this link in an email, she clicks on it and she is at page one of this week's Knitting Tea Party!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121783-1.html
> 
> That is the simplest way that I know of. Of course she would then go to the home page and sign up and all that stuff for Knitting Paradise! Tell her she is to bookmark the Knitting Paradise site into her favorites on her internet connection. ie. Internet Explorer, Firefox, etc. what ever one she uses. Send her this link too and it takes her right to Knitting Paradise.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

O'k I love Dave's croquettes and I do not do the chicken like he says I use canned chicken from Costco and that turns it out fine maybe not as gormet but they are so good with the lemon wedges, parsley and RANCH DRESSING to dip in. I don't think David would approve because it is so American and faster. But, my guys like it around here and My Mother bows to it and says "Joe, Moreeeeeeeeeeeee... so I keep it more. Take care, I am 69 years old, (older than God, but still can work anybody down in physical labor on the yard when I want to. He he. I love life and so grateful I have worked the diverticulosis thing out and now have I got bulk!!!!!! in my diet not to have anymore incidences, let us hope kids. Yeah I love my girls and the guys on this forum. love ya toots, joe p. Oh it is not laterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr it is lataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.. I love you kids. joe p.


----------



## doogie

Ok, Sorry everyone. Long day at school. Ended up getting talk with a Senator's aide about creating a Transition program for Veterans. It was a good conversation.

To answer questions about the recipe. I guess you could substitute anything you have on hand. That's normally what I do.   always works out well.

Glad everyone appears to have had an excellent day. 

V/r,
Doc

(And remember, Horseplay does lead to sickbay)


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They deserve the colors as they protect the family and distract the predators. Caught a photo of a predator, hawk, in a tree fairly far away in all its glory, sitting high up waiting for it's lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Angora, lovely photo of your bird! What you have a picture of is a Broad-Winged Hawk! Very nice markings and such sharp eyes too!
Click to expand...

Saw him once in my yard. Hope it was a mouse and not a chipmunk that he got. Saw him land with the wings out hovering around the pray and couldn't see a thing till he flew off but it was so quick couldn't see what he got. He was pretty far away in that photo so used the zoom and saw him better in the photo than in person.

Gwenniepooh...Thanks. He was glorious. Never saw him hang around so long, but perhaps that is a benefit of not feeling well and noticing different things. :thumbup: Time to smell the roses, so to speak, but then my sniffer isn't doing much smelling right now. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Has anybody heard from Dreamweaver? Oh no, I was thinking today was her day for tests but it's still only Tuesday. It is tomorrow. If it's hard for us waiting I can't even imagine what it is like for her.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> O'k I love Dave's croquettes and I do not do the chicken like he says I use canned chicken from Costco and that turns it out fine maybe not as gormet but they are so good with the lemon wedges, parsley and RANCH DRESSING to dip in. I don't think David would approve because it is so American and faster. But, my guys like it around here and My Mother bows to it and says "Joe, Moreeeeeeeeeeeee... so I keep it more. Take care, I am 69 years old, (older than God, but still can work anybody down in physical labor on the yard when I want to. He he. I love life and so grateful I have worked the diverticulosis thing out and now have I got bulk!!!!!! in my diet not to have anymore incidences, let us hope kids. Yeah I love my girls and the guys on this forum. love ya toots, joe p. Oh it is not laterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr it is lataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.. I love you kids. joe p.


yah, Joe we love you too!! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Angora1 have not seen Dreamweaver or Marianne today. Lifting both up in prayers that their health is improving and calmness ever present while waiting for tests. Hope you are feeling well this evening, too.


----------



## 5mmdpns

I just got sent this and I needed to share it with you all!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I will tell you when the time is right..... :lol: :lol: :lol:



darowil said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a really fun time last night, Gwenie. The caller thinks we are doing very well. I think so too, as humble as I am. But I do love dancing so much. And B seems to be really enjoying it also although it is very tiring for him. He is on the mend though and getting stronger every day. Even was going out to do some work today before he is picking me up to go get his new car registered in his name. We got his insurance yesterday and he was super happy about that. AND........... He said something I have been waiting to hear for a long time now.......
> 
> 
> 
> And you leave us in suspense
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon


Sam I would be hard pressed to stop you from buying it. While out walking around London with Dave we stopped in at John Lewis. Oh my goodness, i could get into trouble. They sell Sundra yarn among others. I did end up getting a couple skeins of yarn for myself and some for the youngest grandson.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver last posted on the 6th

Marianne on the 2nd


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You got it. All the best to her.



MawMaw12 said:


> Just got word from my GD that the camera picked up black flakes in her stomach which were old blood. Now she has to go back in for an upper GI scope to see if they can find out where it is coming from. Please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## Ask4j

thewren said:


> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon


You have been "flirting" with this web site for a while now Sam. The only cure is to actually purchase at least one skein otherwise there won't be any peace. This purple color is wonderful and would make up into a special scarf or hat or mitts, men wear mitts. If you need help finding a pattern just say. :thumbup:

ps: Yesterday I placed an order for Lettilopi yarn directly from Iceland--I had signed up for the top down cardigan by the Icelandic instructor through Craftsy and just couldn't resist. Icelandic wool is so smooshy and wonderful!


----------



## Ask4j

Joe P said:


> O'k I love Dave's croquettes and I do not do the chicken like he says I use canned chicken from Costco and that turns it out fine maybe not as gormet but they are so good with the lemon wedges, parsley and RANCH DRESSING to dip in. I don't think David would approve because it is so American and faster. But, my guys like it around here and My Mother bows to it and says "Joe, Moreeeeeeeeeeeee... so I keep it more. Take care, I am 69 years old, (older than God, but still can work anybody down in physical labor on the yard when I want to. He he. I love life and so grateful I have worked the diverticulosis thing out and now have I got bulk!!!!!! in my diet not to have anymore incidences, let us hope kids. Yeah I love my girls and the guys on this forum. love ya toots, joe p. Oh it is not laterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr it is lataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.. I love you kids. joe p.


Joe, I use canned chicken often and the flavor is just as good if not better. It is quicker to prepare and you don't need to worry about the chicken becoming tough, which is can become. Oh and I think you are one of the YOUNGER ones here believe it or not. We are all ages but look how well we get along and share so many interests. Take care. and stop cleaning! I gave it up long ago--my latest collection is dust turned to dirt--I like keeping it in it's original form, undisturbed, natural if you will, you get the picture....


----------



## gottastch

Another pattern in my stash. I love the cranked socks and plan to look for yarn tomorrow on my travels 

Looks like I'm going to be crocheting a couple more girly sock monkey hats  That's okay by me...way better than the actual monkey toy. She is cute but I guess I just worry too much about everything being so secure that nothing will be able to be pulled off by little fingers.

Kitty Cocoa is meowing. She wants me to either knit, crochet or read...as long as she can get on my lap and snuggle. She is trying to get on my lap now, while I'm seated at the computer, but she's not having much luck - hahaha.

Good night all!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Well I am home. I am tired and my training for tomorrow has been moved from 9:30 Am to 1:00 pm. due to the fact that my ex partner has to go in on my time on an URGENT matter. he uses the same accountant that is going to train me in payroll. Once I am up there, i will be hiding my car and they will be hiding me in a back room so he will not see me there. So I will not have to leave quite as early as planned. It is a two hour drive to get there. I will go and meet my girlfriend up there for lunch I hope, if I can get a hold of her. Been trying all night to no avail. 
B got his car tonight and is so happy. I am so happy to see him so excited about it. He has been limping along without a reliable vehicle for so long now and now it can go to the scrap yard. 
I wish Lurker 2 a wonderful holiday. Please bring back pictures for us to see. 
Joe, maybe I am a kid. However, B is older than you, so that is ok. 
I wish Marianne a quick recovery and I wish Dreamweaver all the best tomorrow. You will be in my thoughts Dreamweaver. 
I have to say, I have met some amazing people in here. I hope you can put up with my sense of humor. I love to kid sometimes. I love you all and am so happy to have so many caring and loving people in my life. It is because of people like you that make it worth while to carry on. Many (((HUGS))) to you all.


----------



## Southern Gal

agnescr said:


> I just had to show you all what the sky is like outside my window,not often we get a sky like this in Fife..hope this works


absolutly the prettiest sky i have seen in a while. thanks for sharing. i have had a really tiring day, so i needed something like that.


----------



## Silverowl

Sq_Dancer said:


> Well I am home. I am tired and my training for tomorrow has been moved from 9:30 Am to 1:00 pm. due to the fact that my ex partner has to go in on my time on an URGENT matter. he uses the same accountant that is going to train me in payroll. Once I am up there, i will be hiding my car and they will be hiding me in a back room so he will not see me there. So I will not have to leave quite as early as planned. It is a two hour drive to get there. I will go and meet my girlfriend up there for lunch I hope, if I can get a hold of her. Been trying all night to no avail.
> B got his car tonight and is so happy. I am so happy to see him so excited about it. He has been limping along without a reliable vehicle for so long now and now it can go to the scrap yard.
> I wish Lurker 2 a wonderful holiday. Please bring back pictures for us to see.
> Joe, maybe I am a kid. However, B is older than you, so that is ok.
> I wish Marianne a quick recovery and I wish Dreamweaver all the best tomorrow. You will be in my thoughts Dreamweaver.
> I have to say, I have met some amazing people in here. I hope you can put up with my sense of humor. I love to kid sometimes. I love you all and am so happy to have so many caring and loving people in my life. It is because of people like you that make it worth while to carry on. Many (((HUGS))) to you all.


Hope things go well for you tomorrow, how many times are you going to have to go. Remember all your friends here will be keeping you in their thoughts. (((hugs))))


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I am told that they can teach me the basics in two hours. They have done all my other training. I did all the rest of the bookkeeping for the company, but since no one was ever paid, I was never needing the payroll portion of it. The accountant says that once I have the basics, they can walk me through different scenarios over the phone if I need it. They know how I learn and I was one of the only clients they had that they trusted to do their own books. So I feel pretty proud of that fact. They are the ones that are encouraging me in opening up my own business from home so that also says a lot to me. At almost 60 years of age, I think this is my best option.



Silverowl said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am home. I am tired and my training for tomorrow has been moved from 9:30 Am to 1:00 pm. due to the fact that my ex partner has to go in on my time on an URGENT matter. he uses the same accountant that is going to train me in payroll. Once I am up there, i will be hiding my car and they will be hiding me in a back room so he will not see me there. So I will not have to leave quite as early as planned. It is a two hour drive to get there. I will go and meet my girlfriend up there for lunch I hope, if I can get a hold of her. Been trying all night to no avail.
> B got his car tonight and is so happy. I am so happy to see him so excited about it. He has been limping along without a reliable vehicle for so long now and now it can go to the scrap yard.
> I wish Lurker 2 a wonderful holiday. Please bring back pictures for us to see.
> Joe, maybe I am a kid. However, B is older than you, so that is ok.
> I wish Marianne a quick recovery and I wish Dreamweaver all the best tomorrow. You will be in my thoughts Dreamweaver.
> I have to say, I have met some amazing people in here. I hope you can put up with my sense of humor. I love to kid sometimes. I love you all and am so happy to have so many caring and loving people in my life. It is because of people like you that make it worth while to carry on. Many (((HUGS))) to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope things go well for you tomorrow, how many times are you going to have to go. Remember all your friends here will be keeping you in their thoughts. (((hugs))))
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Sq. Dancer for the good wishes- the camera is packed!!!


----------



## Silverowl

This is for Sam but I am sure you will all get a giggle.

http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/482944_10151237800103909_1908103914_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, I don't have this exactly, but something very close to it. I got it at the LYS sidewalk sale with the idea of making a shawl for my Father In Law's girlfriend for Christmas (not likely at this point) --- since he's passed away, she's been spending more time with her Red Hat ladies and they use a lot of this purple. But, then I went to the MW Stitches Show and found a beautiful shawl pattern and yarn (red with purple) from the American Heart Association - Knitting in Red? So, now I have some extra purple. PM me to let me know how much you'd need for whatever you're planning and I'll see if I have that much.



Silverowl said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry can't do that Sam it is gorgeous. Purple is my favourite colour.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you......this is definitely on my to do list for next week. Yummmy.



Gweniepooh said:


> Off topic...back to food. Just found this recipe and had to share it. I love Chinese food and this sounds like the perfect dish to make at home with little work (real good for me! LOL) Crock Pot Orange Chicken
> 
> http://team-t-adventures.blogspot.com/2010/03/crock-pot-orange-chicken.html
> 
> I will be making it this week sometime for sure.


----------



## melyn

have a great holiday lurker


----------



## RookieRetiree

I loved that store also while we were in London....did you get to I knit London down by the Waterloo Tube stop? I also liked the store Jubilee which is not far from the John Lewis on Oxford Streed. Just loved the feel of that store!!

Sam I would be hard pressed to stop you from buying it. While out walking around London with Dave we stopped in at John Lewis. Oh my goodness, i could get into trouble. They sell Sundra yarn among others. I did end up getting a couple skeins of yarn for myself and some for the youngest grandson.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

I talked to Dreamweaver today....she's in good spirits and ready to have it all over with and have some answers...she's waited way too long to determine the cause and institute an action plan. She's in my prayers as she goes through the tests...I'm sure she appreciates all your concern.



Lurker 2 said:


> Dreamweaver last posted on the 6th
> 
> Marianne on the 2nd


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ditto!!! Hope they find out the cause and that it turns up not being a big deal.



Sq_Dancer said:


> You got it. All the best to her.
> 
> 
> 
> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got word from my GD that the camera picked up black flakes in her stomach which were old blood. Now she has to go back in for an upper GI scope to see if they can find out where it is coming from. Please keep her in your prayers.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have a wonderful trip, Lurker. You deserve the break!!! Enjoy seeing all the family and GC's.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sq Dancer good luck with your training tomorrow and even more so be very careful and safe. That does say a lot about your skills that the company is encouraging you. You'll do great I just know it. Will be sending hyou ositive thoughts of well being and safety tomorrow.


----------



## pammie1234

Wishing everyone well. I am working tomorrow, so I will be late getting on. I would like to stay up and watch the election results, but too tired. I'm sure I can find out tomorrow. Just glad it is over! 4 years and we will be at it again! Good night all. Hugs to all.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Right on and have the best of times. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> convince me i don't need this.
> sam
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon


Sam.....*Need* has nothing to do with it..... Love the name... DD and SIL were in a play called "Dark of the Moon"

BTW.... Since I have no interest in watching election coverage... tonight is the night AT&T has decided to keep breaking down and I can't watch anything that is the DVR... Grrrrrrrrr. Can't have anything to eat or *drink* after midnight and haven't really settled on knitting project to take to hospital..... I have to be there for 8 hours.... so they had *beter* let me knit or they will have one hungry,thirsty, raving lunatic on their hands.....


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Oh my goodness. Now that is so funny. Thank you for sharing.



Silverowl said:


> This is for Sam but I am sure you will all get a giggle.
> 
> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/482944_10151237800103909_1908103914_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Dreamweaver

Still need to read pages 80 - 90, but don't know if I will be up long enough. 

Doc..... Great to see you... it has been a long time... I hope I will learn all about your return to school when I get back pages reading. Good for you... no matter what... Nothing like keeping the brain challenged...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Well it is official, the United States of America has elected their 44th President of their country. The man is President Barack Obama who is returning for a second term in office. I know we are not to discuss politics, but this was only a statement and is no way biased one way or another. Good night all!


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Wishing you all the best tomorrow Jynx.



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> convince me i don't need this.
> sam
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon
> 
> 
> 
> Sam.....*Need* has nothing to do with it..... Love the name... DD and SIL were in a play called "Dark of the Moon"
> 
> BTW.... Since I have no interest in watching election coverage... tonight is the night AT&T has decided to keep breaking down and I can't watch anything that is the DVR... Grrrrrrrrr. Can't have anything to eat or *drink* after midnight and haven't really settled on knitting project to take to hospital..... I have to be there for 8 hours.... so they had *beter* let me knit or they will have one hungry,thirsty, raving lunatic on their hands.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Agnes.... Love the sky pictures... as I also love blues and oranges.....

5.... My father only knew one color RED and that was the subject of my comments at his memorial service... and I told people to remember him whenever they sae a red bird. I've never seen the grosbeck before ... but it is lovely and made me think of dad.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Thank you Gweniepooh. I will be online probably first thing in the morning as I will not have to leave until about 9:30 now. But I will certainly report in once I am home again, just to let everyone know I am home safe and sound. I am not too worried about all this but they have set it up more so that things do not get uncomfortable for any of us. I know that they will have their fingers ready to call 911 and the police are right across the street so not worried at all.



Gweniepooh said:


> Sq Dancer good luck with your training tomorrow and even more so be very careful and safe. That does say a lot about your skills that the company is encouraging you. You'll do great I just know it. Will be sending hyou ositive thoughts of well being and safety tomorrow.


----------



## Sandy

I don't think I'll get caught up before this gets split up. I have been reading the last 30 pages all night. I got hit on the top of my head with a basketball today at recess and have a slight concussion. The student that threw the ball was at my side immediately asking if I was alright and then he went and got me an ice bag so I could ice during the rest of recess. I've been icing it pretty much all night as well as after the hit(the ice does make it feel better). My headache is getting better but if it isn't any better in the morning I'll go to the doctor.
Trying to get caught up with you all is very hard. I still have another 20 pages to go. I am really getting tired and know I should get to bed but I don't like being so far behind everyone. I haven't knit a stitch all night either (which is what I really should be doing instead of reading). Better go read some more before I fall asleep.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Jynx, how do you highlight or change colour of font?



Dreamweaver said:


> Agnes.... Love the sky pictures... as I also love blues and oranges.....
> 
> 5.... My father only knew one color RED and that was the subject of my comments at his memorial service... and I told people to remember him whenever they sae a red bird. I've never seen the grosbeck before ... but it is lovely and made me think of dad.


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Sandy, hope you are ok. Do you think maybe you should go see a doctor tonight? Sleepiness can be part of a concussion also.



Sandy said:


> I don't think I'll get caught up before this gets split up. I have been reading the last 30 pages all night. I got hit on the top of my head with a basketball today at recess and have a slight concussion. The student that threw the ball was at my side immediately asking if I was alright and then he went and got me an ice bag so I could ice during the rest of recess. I've been icing it pretty much all night as well as after the hit(the ice does make it feel better). My headache is getting better but if it isn't any better in the morning I'll go to the doctor.
> Trying to get caught up with you all is very hard. I still have another 20 pages to go. I am really getting tired and know I should get to bed but I don't like being so far behind everyone. I haven't knit a stitch all night either (which is what I really should be doing instead of reading). Better go read some more before I fall asleep.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gwen..... My thoracic surgeon was like your doc.. He answers his own pages..... gave me his phone number and made a special trip to a borrowed office near my hospital to meet me for the first time because he didn't think i should have to wait with worry... etc... He is oriental and extremely humble... an excellent Dr. who says "Thank you so much" for every compliment he recieves.... He also had a great sense of humor.. I told him I was saving all the bits and pieces he used on me to make him a mobile for his office... ( made him give me the port when it was removed... but that is another story.) He did not want me to schedule surgery for 13th.. bad luck and he made sure my port scar was not going to interfere with plunging necklines... not knowing that I don't even where V neck t-shirts.... He doesn't charge for any folow-ups after surgery either..... 

As to all that precious metal... DH tells me all the time to sell him for parts.... with gold markers from the radiation, all the stuff in that 12" stent and a few other goodies. I'm trying to have him look into a hip replaement now.... so I can have even more shiny stuff.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Unless it is in the 10 pages I haven't read, I did not see Marianne so am wondering of the blood draw was not great and she is back in hospital for transfusion.... If so, sending lots of good thoughts, positive vibes and well wishes.... and a few gently ((())))'s.... Hoe she is home soon and knitting up a storm...


----------



## AZ Sticks

We'll be thinking of you tomorrow Dreamweaver sending you good thoughts- AZ


Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> convince me i don't need this.
> sam
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon
> 
> 
> 
> Sam.....*Need* has nothing to do with it..... Love the name... DD and SIL were in a play called "Dark of the Moon"
> 
> BTW.... Since I have no interest in watching election coverage... tonight is the night AT&T has decided to keep breaking down and I can't watch anything that is the DVR... Grrrrrrrrr. Can't have anything to eat or *drink* after midnight and haven't really settled on knitting project to take to hospital..... I have to be there for 8 hours.... so they had *beter* let me knit or they will have one hungry,thirsty, raving lunatic on their hands.....
Click to expand...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver said:


> 5.... My father only knew one color RED and that was the subject of my comments at his memorial service... and I told people to remember him whenever they sae a red bird. I've never seen the grosbeck before ... but it is lovely and made me think of dad.


I am happy to have brought you a pleasant memory! Fathers can be such wonderful people!!

I wish you all the best for your long day tomorrow. If they dont allow knitting for you, perhaps Sam can quickly get his tangled ball of yarn to you so you can at least play with yarn :?: :!:


----------



## Sq_Dancer




----------



## Dreamweaver

It was wonderful to hear from Rookie this morning.... I talked her ear off and ran her phone battery into the ground...... I also had another KP friend come and knit for a few hours... We are planning on doing a lace shawl project together after the first of the year.... 

I have made some fantastic friendships here on KP and cannot tell you all how much I appreciate your support, advice and encouragement..... 

No worries when you don't see me tomorrow or Thurs... I am at hospital (mostly waiting around) for 8-9 hours tomorrow and then plan to knit with another friend all day Thurs... unless they mess up and make me stay overnight..... 

DD has a NYC turn tomorrow at 7:30 AM... Sure hope she makes it home, as all flights to the east after 9:30 AM have already been cancelled.... I'm keeping everyone in the storm's path in my thoughts as well....

Off to print a pattern, find some needles and do a little reading..... I need to get to bed in an hour so I don't go crazy without a Dr. Pepper in hand....... Catch you all later.....


----------



## Ceili

Dreamweaver said:


> DD and SIL were in a play called "Dark of the Moon"


Jynx, yet another connection! I did costumes for "Dark of the Moon" years ago. Loved that play! Witch Boy and Barbara Allen. The actress who played Miss Metcalf later directed the same play for another theater company and borrowed my costumes for her production. Wow! hadn't thought of that for the longest time. So glad you mentioned it - brought back wonderful memories!

Good luck tomorrow, both for the tests and your knitting through it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpns=
I wish you all the best for your long day tomorrow. If they dont allow knitting for you said:


> I *did* offer to help!!! I do have 2 new knitting books for back-up.... but if I'm sittin', I'm stitchin' or not happy....


----------



## Silverowl

Dreamweaver, I hope all goes well tomorrow and they allow you to do your knitting. Sending you lots of healing energy and (((Hugs)))).


----------



## Dreamweaver

MawMaw12 said:


> Just got word from my GD that the camera picked up black flakes in her stomach which were old blood. Now she has to go back in for an upper GI scope to see if they can find out where it is coming from. Please keep her in your prayers.


Done deal..... the pictures from the camera are amazing.. We did that with dad as well. I hope they pinpoint the problem quickly so that she can get headed on the right road to recovery..


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> sending lots of healing energy to di. finding a large animal vet can also be difficult - ours had to come fifty miles when we called him for bullseye.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's page 72!!! I haven't read all the postings AGAIN. But wanted to check in. It's hard to find a Vet that handles Sugar Gliders so I finally got Di in a blanket so I could check her out ( She tends to bite at times ) Found out the problem it seemed to be an infection near her anal area. DH and I drained it and I've been treating it. She is much better and going potty. But tomorrow we will see how she is and call around further out in the city to check on Vets that specialize in small exotics. You can buy them real easy but finding a Vet for them not so.
> 
> Thank you anyone that had well wishes for her and I keep you informed of her progress.
> 
> Love and well wishes to you all.
Click to expand...

I think these are not large, but tiny.


----------



## Dreamweaver

agnescr said:


> I need to find some really nice yarn so that I can start the Holbrook shawl,cant make up my mind as to colour and weight :?


I found a fine toasty beige color yarn with coppery sequins in it that I am considering for that one... I thought the sequins would show nicely on the solid stockinette sections.... Sure would love that purple though..... I have white... boring... black would be fabulous but I would probably go blind!!! Decisions, decisions.. this is the project I'm doing with a friend after the first of the year... It would look good in ANY weight....


----------



## iamsam

pontuf - why don't you just give her the url.

sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121783-92.html#2340548



Pontuf said:


> OK, I want my friend to join us. She lives in Scottsdale but is from Scotland and still has her home there. In fact she just came back from a month in Scotland. she's an incredible knitter!
> Now, what is the easiest simpliest way that I can get her to our Knitting Tea Party??? This is what I am thinking but let me know if I am wrong.
> 
> knittingparadise.com
> main
> chit-chat
> knitting tea party
> 
> Will she be able to find us?


----------



## iamsam

just beautiful angora - what a fabulous bird.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> the males are always the brightest colored.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5mmdpns - It's the strangest thing. We used to get all kinds of Grosbecks coming to our feeder. When we moved further north by about 45 minutes, they never came at all. I miss seeing them. They were such a bright spot in the middle of winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, yes, they are beautiful!!! The first few grosbecks of the winter are showing up now and calling the others! I love them so much. I can go outside and talk to them and they sing back to me. Such a cheerful spot of bright reds with a white snow background! I scatter sunflower seeds on my steps for them...it serves two purposes -- feeding the birds and as a non-slip surface because the cracked seed shells cut right into the ice. My Mom lives two blocks away from me and she does not get any grosbecks! Strange habits for these birds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of these birds- they look great. The males colours are great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So true Sam. They deserve the colors as they protect the family and distract the predators. Caught a photo of a predator, hawk, in a tree fairly far away in all its glory, sitting high up waiting for it's lunch.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

but agnes - what makes them cranked?

sam



agnescr said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain what "cranked socks" are.
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mawmaw12 - I'm so sorry your GD is having troubles. I hope they can find out what the problem is and get rid of it.
> 
> Doogie - thanks for the recipe, and welcome to the Knitting Tea Party. I'm with you on the coffee "flavoring."
> 
> And Agnes - your pictures are gorgeous! Wish I could find a self-striping yarn using those colors.
> 
> 
> 
> What about this?.....Regia 4ply sock yarn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's pretty close indeed! Are you making toe-up socks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ...using cranked socks...nice easy pattern and heel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is the pattern I use sometimes with the pattern but usually without with self striping yarn
> 
> http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns/knit_purl_hunter_cranked_socks.aspx
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

hopefully they will not split it until friday and i start a new one.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Question here...noticed that it is only Tuesday and we are very close to the 100 page limit. When the admin "splits" us will they post it in Chit Chat as a new topic so we know where to find it?


----------



## iamsam

that i do dancer - but it is nice to have another man here.

sam



Sq_Dancer said:


> But you know you love us Sam. Admit it. :thumbup: :lol: ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey doc - go glad you could make it - i know how busy one can be going to college - i have a grandson who is a freshman this year - also works - so he doesn't have a lot of free time.
> 
> it is also good to have another man on board - we are in the minority here so need to build up our numbers. lol
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

very good five - we have all been there at one time or another.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I just got sent this and I needed to share it with you all!


----------



## iamsam

i'm with joe on this - canned chicken is wonderful - sam



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'k I love Dave's croquettes and I do not do the chicken like he says I use canned chicken from Costco and that turns it out fine maybe
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sandy said:


> I got hit on the top of my head with a basketball today at recess and have a slight concussion.


OUCH! get to bed so your poor head can rest.... Hope you feel much better in the morning... otherwise a Dr. trip is definitely in order....


----------



## iamsam

silverowl - how funny is that - i really was not upset over my yarn - it really was not done on purpose i am sure - they are puppies - they play with whatever they can get their paws on. i would have rathered it not be my yarn - but it is what it is. will see if it can be untangled. redkimba and jynx are going to try their hand - i have postive feelings about this.

sam



Silverowl said:


> This is for Sam but I am sure you will all get a giggle.
> 
> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/482944_10151237800103909_1908103914_n.jpg?dl=1


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpns said:


> I wish you all the best for your long day tomorrow. If they dont allow knitting for you, perhaps Sam can quickly get his tangled ball of yarn to you so you can at least play with yarn :?: :!:


I *did* offer to help!!! I do have 2 new knitting books for back-up.... but if I'm sittin', I'm stitchin' or not happy....


----------



## Pontuf

Beautiful pictures!



agnescr said:


> I just had to show you all what the sky is like outside my window,not often we get a sky like this in Fife..hope this works


----------



## Pontuf

Such beautiful pictures!



5mmdpns said:


> Here are a couple of winter scenes from where I live. The little "creek" runs through our town. The highway is the TransCanada Highway 17 and is the main route from the east to the west through Northwestern Ontario. These were taken by my son when he came home for Christmas last year! He is quite a photographer and takes many pictures from out in Vancouver, BC.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Silverowl...Dancer....PurlDiva.... ALL Th anks for the good thoughts.. I'll take all I can get...

5 - Thanks for the news. I've killed the TV for the night.

I am truly caught up.... Off to get needles and my last drink of water. See you all tomorrow night.....

Sam.... We'll hit 100 tonight at the rate it is gong... No biggie to be split, as there is a link right to the new section given.

BTW...I am on another thread and we do NOT get split at 100... It often runs on for an extra 40-50 pages and then when it is redone... Admin takes many, many pages and repeats them. (apparently leaving just 100 on the old side... but that makes the new one reach a split even faster...) Seems like a real waste to me.... but I'm no computer guru.....


----------



## Pontuf

OHHHH 5mm. She is so cute!



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

do you have a website for your icelandic yarn?

sam



Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon
> 
> 
> 
> You have been "flirting" with this web site for a while now Sam. The only cure is to actually purchase at least one skein otherwise there won't be any peace. This purple color is wonderful and would make up into a special scarf or hat or mitts, men wear mitts. If you need help finding a pattern just say. :thumbup:
> 
> ps: Yesterday I placed an order for Lettilopi yarn directly from Iceland--I had signed up for the top down cardigan by the Icelandic instructor through Craftsy and just couldn't resist. Icelandic wool is so smooshy and wonderful!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i will be thinking of you juyx - sending you bushels of healing energy - also come calming aroma therapy to make you more relaxed.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> convince me i don't need this.
> sam
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon
> 
> 
> 
> Sam.....*Need* has nothing to do with it..... Love the name... DD and SIL were in a play called "Dark of the Moon"
> 
> BTW.... Since I have no interest in watching election coverage... tonight is the night AT&T has decided to keep breaking down and I can't watch anything that is the DVR... Grrrrrrrrr. Can't have anything to eat or *drink* after midnight and haven't really settled on knitting project to take to hospital..... I have to be there for 8 hours.... so they had *beter* let me knit or they will have one hungry,thirsty, raving lunatic on their hands.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

I have to laugh. First off I am a HUGE bird lover, got it from my Mom. But what is really funny is that I grew up in Grosbeck Ohio ( a suburb of Cincinnati) but I have never seen a Grosbeck! Only in pictures! 

Pontuf

quote=5mmdpns]


budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mm those pictures are like a winter wonderland. It is hard for me to imagine snow like that having lived in the south all my life. It really does look like like a Kincaid painting or card.
> 
> 
> 
> This was not much snow. We get soooo soooo much more of it than this! Here are more pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5mmdpns - It's the strangest thing. We used to get all kinds of Grosbecks coming to our feeder. When we moved further north by about 45 minutes, they never came at all. I miss seeing them. They were such a bright spot in the middle of winter.
Click to expand...

haha, yes, they are beautiful!!! The first few grosbecks of the winter are showing up now and calling the others! I love them so much. I can go outside and talk to them and they sing back to me. Such a cheerful spot of bright reds with a white snow background! I scatter sunflower seeds on my steps for them...it serves two purposes -- feeding the birds and as a non-slip surface because the cracked seed shells cut right into the ice. My Mom lives two blocks away from me and she does not get any grosbecks! Strange habits for these birds![/quote]


----------



## darowil

Silverowl said:


> This is for Sam but I am sure you will all get a giggle.
> 
> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/482944_10151237800103909_1908103914_n.jpg?dl=1


Glads it not my yarn (or kitty. Think the kitty will be glad its not mine either after that effort!


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Well it is official, the United States of America has elected their 44th President of their country. The man is President Barack Obama who is returning for a second term in office. I know we are not to discuss politics, but this was only a statement and is no way biased one way or another. Good night all!


And David is on his way home with Maryanne hoping to be to watch and it is already decided.
It's only politics if you start discussing it- and especially if you start trying to convince others of the rightness of your prefrenece- and would go down especially well as you are not even in America! Not that anything can be done about it now.

some peace and quite for Sam at last. Was the vote in Ohio as vital as it was thought it might be? Result seemed to come quicker than expected- does that mean he won more convincingly than expected?


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> do you have a website for your icelandic yarn?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon
> 
> 
> 
> You have been "flirting" with this web site for a while now Sam. The only cure is to actually purchase at least one skein otherwise there won't be any peace. This purple color is wonderful and would make up into a special scarf or hat or mitts, men wear mitts. If you need help finding a pattern just say. :thumbup:
> 
> ps: Yesterday I placed an order for Lettilopi yarn directly from Iceland--I had signed up for the top down cardigan by the Icelandic instructor through Craftsy and just couldn't resist. Icelandic wool is so smooshy and wonderful!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sam you wanted talking out of buying some yarn and now you asking ofr another yarn site? Tut Tut how can you say no if you keep looking


----------



## iamsam

he won the electoral college - but the popular vote was very very close - it will be interesting to see how the popular vote ends up. i am very much in favor of changing the rules and allowing the popular vote choose the president - that would make us a true democracy rather than a repuplic which we are now. and that is enough politics - i am really glad to see the election is over - they quoted six billion dollars as the cost in the campaign and election of the president, veep, and the congressional seats that were up. six billion dollars - i keep thinking what could be done with that money for world good - somewhere we have our priorties switched. let's hope they get it together and move forward better than they did this past four years.

sam



darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is official, the United States of America has elected their 44th President of their country. The man is President Barack Obama who is returning for a second term in office. I know we are not to discuss politics, but this was only a statement and is no way biased one way or another. Good night all!
> 
> 
> 
> And David is on his way home with Maryanne hoping to be to watch and it is already decided.
> It's only politics if you start discussing it- and especially if you start trying to convince others of the rightness of your prefrenece- and would go down especially well as you are not even in America! Not that anything can be done about it now.
> 
> some peace and quite for Sam at last. Was the vote in Ohio as vital as it was thought it might be? Result seemed to come quicker than expected- does that mean he won more convincingly than expected?
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

it is fun to look - i don't always buy.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a website for your icelandic yarn?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon
> 
> 
> 
> You have been "flirting" with this web site for a while now Sam. The only cure is to actually purchase at least one skein otherwise there won't be any peace. This purple color is wonderful and would make up into a special scarf or hat or mitts, men wear mitts. If you need help finding a pattern just say. :thumbup:
> 
> ps: Yesterday I placed an order for Lettilopi yarn directly from Iceland--I had signed up for the top down cardigan by the Icelandic instructor through Craftsy and just couldn't resist. Icelandic wool is so smooshy and wonderful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam you wanted talking out of buying some yarn and now you asking ofr another yarn site? Tut Tut how can you say no if you keep looking
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

i think it is time to go to bed - see you on the morrow.

sam


----------



## margewhaples

All of my pets are deceased but some have interesting names
My original Sheltie: Her majesty Misty Dawn,
Her daughter: Geminesse (after the 60's make-up line, a fun loving playful dog who would always lift your mood. My Dad called her "Talking eyes" because she commanded your attention. 
Her daughter: Florinda,named for her father Florian, a famous stud dog from Georgia.
Her brothers: Thunder, Ligntening, Dante,
Another shelty pup: Mischief,
Buddy and Hobo you all know. Marlark Marge.


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> but agnes - what makes them cranked?
> 
> sam
> 
> What about this?.....Regia 4ply sock yarn


That's pretty close indeed! Are you making toe-up socks?[/quote]

Yes ...using cranked socks...nice easy pattern and heel[/quote][/quote]

this is the pattern I use sometimes with the pattern but usually without with self striping yarn

http://www.vogueknitting.com/free_patterns/knit_purl_hunter_cranked_socks.aspx[/quote][/quote]

Just the name she choose I guess Sam


----------



## Sq_Dancer

You are quite right Sam. It is nice having new people, whether it is men or women but do not want you to feel lonely.



thewren said:


> that i do dancer - but it is nice to have another man here.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you know you love us Sam. Admit it. :thumbup: :lol: ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey doc - go glad you could make it - i know how busy one can be going to college - i have a grandson who is a freshman this year - also works - so he doesn't have a lot of free time.
> 
> it is also good to have another man on board - we are in the minority here so need to build up our numbers. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

No I didn't go there. I am normally not a shopping person. I did go into a few of the shops along our the way. The feel of the shops are quite different from home.



RookieRetiree said:


> I loved that store also while we were in London....did you get to I knit London down by the Waterloo Tube stop? I also liked the store Jubilee which is not far from the John Lewis on Oxford Streed. Just loved the feel of that store!!
> 
> Sam I would be hard pressed to stop you from buying it. While out walking around London with Dave we stopped in at John Lewis. Oh my goodness, i could get into trouble. They sell Sundra yarn among others. I did end up getting a couple skeins of yarn for myself and some for the youngest grandson.


[/quote]


----------



## Sandy

Hi all! After my last post (over 20 pages ago at (9:40pm) I fell asleep and didn't wake up until 1:00am. It is now 2:20am and I finally got up with you all so I will now go to bed. My head is feeling much better but will see when I get up in 3 hours. Good night all!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think I mispoke on the name of the store---I think it's name is Liberty; not Jubilee. I'll have to look that up in my travel journal. Just loved that store!! Hope you had a good time - any updates on Fireball Dave - did "the lad" get into the University he wanted? Is Dave feeling the empty nest with him gone---and his cadre of motorhead friends? I always enjoyed all of Dave's stories. I had thought to look him up when when I was there, but there seemed to be some dissappointment and hurt, so opted to leave it alone.



NanaCaren said:


> No I didn't go there. I am normally not a shopping person. I did go into a few of the shops along our the way. The feel of the shops are quite different from home.
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that store also while we were in London....did you get to I knit London down by the Waterloo Tube stop? I also liked the store Jubilee which is not far from the John Lewis on Oxford Streed. Just loved the feel of that store!!
> 
> Sam I would be hard pressed to stop you from buying it. While out walking around London with Dave we stopped in at John Lewis. Oh my goodness, i could get into trouble. They sell Sundra yarn among others. I did end up getting a couple skeins of yarn for myself and some for the youngest grandson.
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer

Good Morning. I was up for half an hour during the night and checked the tea party and then went back to bed. I think I am awake now for the day but you never know. I do not have to leave for a little over 3 hours. 
Here is a cute headband pattern. Just click on the free download part between the two pictures of the girl wearing it. I have a bunch of patterns that were sent to my email, all supposed to be pink, but I do not think it matters what colour you use. Enjoy. http://www.girlyknits.com/#/bow-headband/4555786990


----------



## Sq_Dancer

http://www.*************/project/hot-water-bottle-cover

And here is a recipe for what I am sure is calorie free. I mean it takes care of two of my favorites in this recipe.

http://www.the-girl-who-ate-everything.com/2010/09/caramel-apple-cheesecake-bars.html


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I thinkk I still need another hours sleep. Am starting to fall asleep sitting here. Talk in awhile.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I mispoke on the name of the store---I think it's name is Liberty; not Jubilee. I'll have to look that up in my travel journal. Just loved that store!! Hope you had a good time - any updates on Fireball Dave - did "the lad" get into the University he wanted? Is Dave feeling the empty nest with him gone---and his cadre of motorhead friends? I always enjoyed all of Dave's stories. I had thought to look him up when when I was there, but there seemed to be some dissappointment and hurt, so opted to leave it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't go there. I am normally not a shopping person. I did go into a few of the shops along our the way. The feel of the shops are quite different from home.
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that store also while we were in London....did you get to I knit London down by the Waterloo Tube stop? I also liked the store Jubilee which is not far from the John Lewis on Oxford Streed. Just loved the feel of that store!!
> 
> Sam I would be hard pressed to stop you from buying it. While out walking around London with Dave we stopped in at John Lewis. Oh my goodness, i could get into trouble. They sell Sundra yarn among others. I did end up getting a couple skeins of yarn for myself and some for the youngest grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Liberties sounds right- a lovely building, is it Oxford Street? Yes I see you mentioned Oxford Street. Worth going just to look at the shop itself.


----------



## Pup lover

Sq_Dancer said:


> For the fur baby lovers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Sq_Dancer said:


> For the fur baby lovers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rpuhrmann

Lurker,
Those are just scam emails to get you to send them money from your own bank, so they can steal your account information. See if your internet provider has a "scam email" account you can forward these to, and also, send them to your Spam section of your email account. Don't reply to him, just in case he has a key logger, or some other way to skim your information. A Key Logger is something he attaches electronically so when you start typing, his computer can catch all that information. When you are looking at your emails, and you don't know who they are from, just delete them. You can open the email, but don't download anything from it, and don't answer them.
I hope you get rid of him soon, but in the meantime, just start deleting any emails right away. He will stop in a little while.

Roberta



Lurker 2 said:


> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker, I have missed some of this dialogue. what is this scammer doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon/evening... just arrived at the TP and already at page 7,it is a cold damp morning here in Fife,I hope it is nicer where ever you are,and that things are improving for everyone affected by Hurricane Sandy,have a good day folks x
> 
> 
> 
> that is one thing at least- down here, the weather ought to be getting better- but we have a low pressure system coming in- and some *..... is out there lighting fireworks....... Am cooking up some tripe- which we actually enjoy- will need to get some bread on, before too many more hours go by. The scammer now claims to be in Dubai. I have hardened my heart- checked with the police, the best thing is just to continue ignoring him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at first it seemed innocent enough- he is supposed to be with the UN in Afghanistan [I did not know that that is where the majority of scams are coming from at present] claims to be a doctor- supporting orphans here and there. Then he was in Spain [?] Liberia [?] Ghana [?] where he claims to have a gold mine, and the first request came for me to give him $5,000 US. which I naturally refused- but being me still felt a bit sorry for him- he had taken two months or so attempting to converse with me- but noticeably my questions are never answered. And he seems to forget exactly what he may have said. I stopped replying for a few days, then it became 'I am going to give you $2,700 US can I have your bank details- and I almost went along with the story- that he might be coming to NZ. then it became 'I want to give you my entire fortune and make you my wife, or at least I was supposed to tell the bank manager I was his wife- [by now I start contacting the police about it] and sole beneficiary. the sum of money was upped to $2.750.000 US. then reduced to $1,000,000, and I get another email tonight demanding that I contact him urgently in Dubai. And has the bank contacted me? The most recent previous email was 'I am coming to NZ for two weeks, and may stay with my family, if I like the country' when I read this the second time, I decided it sounded like he was saying I was his NZ family.
> I am not aware that many cultures accept women having two husbands at the same time- and I think Fale would become murderous if I told him what the man is saying to me- I am quite serious here- every one has cut off points, and Fale understandably is not keen on being 'two timed'.
> If the man is genuine- he must be delusional- claiming to have fallen in love with a photograph. My current opinion is that he must be scamming- but I thought I had got rid of him. Worse luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Was the vote in Ohio as vital as it was thought it might be? Result seemed to come quicker than expected- does that mean he won more convincingly than expected?[/quote]

Yes, I suspect that Mr. Obama won much more convincingly than his opponent's supporters ever anticipated. The monies spent and the bitterness and aggression of the campaign must have been very convincing to those who paid for the campaign ads.
It was very significant, both for the number of electoral votes as well as the psychological effect. Had Romney carried the state, after the President's efforts to support the auto industry early in his first term and his personal rapport with the citizens of our State, it would have been a slap in the face to Obama. News of such a win for Romney would have been carried on the news reports to those States which had not yet finished their election hours in the western parts of the country.

Some voters there might have decided not to bother voting at all or might have changed their choices in order to get on board the bandwagon for a winning candidate. It does happen, unfortunately. We don't always know the final vote count at the end of the evening because of local or State voting rules--such as the provisional ballots which must be verified before they are accepted as valid. This process can take up to 10 days after the close of voting on election day.

The next 4 years will be a struggle to work with those who are in the majority in our House of Represenatives who have been hell-bent on keeping Obama ineffective and limited to one term.

Please pray for us as a country, that we might move toward our better nature as a nation.

Ohio Joy


----------



## rpuhrmann

Pontuf,
I'm not sure if anyone has answered your question, so I'll try. Ravelry has a section for members to list their "tools" so they can see at a glance what they have, and don't have. If they see a project they want to do, they just look in their "stash list", to see if they have the yarn called for, or check to see if they have the correct needle or crochet hook. It's not actually for other people, but for themselves. There is a section on there posting things for sale, though.
I hope this helps a little. I know it's frustrating when you see something you need, and the person refuses to part with it.

Roberta



Pontuf said:


> But Bellestarr there are so many of them listing their yarns!That is so much time and work. It's gotta be more than bragging. I'm just not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Bellestarr they look delicious! I'm going to put that pan on my Xmas wish list!
> 
> I love this Knitting Tea Party! Whenever I have a knit question I come here first because you are all a wealth of information. Also no need to open a new chat elsewhere.
> 
> Ok here is my question: it may be a stupid or obvious one but I'm not afraid to ask here. I am in need of some discontinued yarn and I posted it under the for sale/ need category. Some ladies pm'ed me and said that many people had the yarns on Ravelry. When I went to Ravelry many people had the yarns but none for sale. They have all posted their stashes on Ravlry.
> 
> Here is m question: why are they posting all their stashes and yarns online with no intention to sell?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question - maybe they're just showing off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :-D   :-D  :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## Sq_Dancer

And good morning. Well I got my extra hour in and am a bit better however could probably enjoy even more but I must get ready to head for that course soon.


----------



## MawMaw12

Dreamweaver said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> convince me i don't need this.
> sam
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon
> 
> 
> 
> Sam.....*Need* has nothing to do with it..... Love the name... DD and SIL were in a play called "Dark of the Moon"
> 
> BTW.... Since I have no interest in watching election coverage... tonight is the night AT&T has decided to keep breaking down and I can't watch anything that is the DVR... Grrrrrrrrr. Can't have anything to eat or *drink* after midnight and haven't really settled on knitting project to take to hospital..... I have to be there for 8 hours.... so they had *beter* let me knit or they will have one hungry,thirsty, raving lunatic on their hands.....
Click to expand...

Will be praying for you as you go through the ordeal. Sometimes these test can be tough. Hope you can knit. That always helps.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora1 have not seen Dreamweaver or Marianne today. Lifting both up in prayers that their health is improving and calmness ever present while waiting for tests. Hope you are feeling well this evening, too.


Marianne was going for blood tests and if not ok she was going to have to be in the hospital for a few days. I haven't read further than page 89, so maybe she will have posted. It could also just be that she is tired and there are so many pages here to catch up on. I sure hope her blood count was ok...


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon
> 
> 
> 
> Sam I would be hard pressed to stop you from buying it. While out walking around London with Dave we stopped in at John Lewis. Oh my goodness, i could get into trouble. They sell Sundra yarn among others. I did end up getting a couple skeins of yarn for myself and some for the youngest grandson.
Click to expand...

That must be a dream come true. Walking the streets of London with Dave and going into yarn stores!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> convince me i don't need this.
> ps: Yesterday I placed an order for Lettilopi yarn directly from Iceland--I had signed up for the top down cardigan by the Icelandic instructor through Craftsy and just couldn't resist. Icelandic wool is so smooshy and wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if we have to pay customs/duty on yarn ordered directly from overseas? I just ordered the yarn from Scotland, Alice Storemore, hebridean 3 ply in Lapwing for that aran sweater.
> 
> I made a sweater for my DH years ago and I think it was Icelandic, but I didn't keep a record. Now I have a photo of knitting done, piece of the yarn attached to the label, and the pattern all in a notebook. So nice. Wish I had done that all those years ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## MawMaw12

Glad you are feeling better Sandy.


----------



## rpuhrmann

You can always delete your Face Book account, and then open a new one the next day, under a different screen name. Then, just notify the contacts you want to have it, and leave the others out. You can also have two accounts at one time, as long as you use a different screen name. Keep one for talking to friends/family, and the other one for business things. Make sure to set the security up under Customize, so the Public can't see anything.

Roberta



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> only one of the reasons why i don't have facebook or skype.,
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sensible advice- the problem started when I added Facebook to skype.
> 
> 
> 
> Sq_Dancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker can you just block his emails?
> I did not know you could, until the policeman said I should- if I have not figured it out by Thursday maybe my daughter will have time to help- she is a bit of a computer whizz.
> 
> 
> 
> Go into your email settings or options. In my yahoo email, there is a place to go into for blocking email addresses. Just make you copy the email address first and then paste it into the list. That should block him. Better to not even open anything else from him as it is tempting to answer and you do not want to do that anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am thinking that is wise- yet facebook keeps me in touch with the family in Christchurch. bit of a cleft stick.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

Thank you so much Roberta! This is actually a fantastic idea and when I fnd the time i will certainy use this resource!
This is one reason i really love the Knttng Tea Party. People are so generous with information.

XO
Pontuf

I'm not sure if anyone has answered your question, so I'll try. Ravelry has a section for members to list their "tools" so they can see at a glance what they have, and don't have. If they see a project they want to do, they just look in their "stash list", to see if they have the yarn called for, or check to see if they have the correct needle or crochet hook. It's not actually for other people, but for themselves. There is a section on there posting things for sale, though.
I hope this helps a little. I know it's frustrating when you see something you need, and the person refuses to part with it.

Roberta



Pontuf said:


> But Bellestarr there are so many of them listing their yarns!That is so much time and work. It's gotta be more than bragging. I'm just not getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Bellestarr they look delicious! I'm going to put that pan on my Xmas wish list!
> 
> I love this Knitting Tea Party! Whenever I have a knit question I come here first because you are all a wealth of information. Also no need to open a new chat elsewhere.
> 
> Ok here is my question: it may be a stupid or obvious one but I'm not afraid to ask here. I am in need of some discontinued yarn and I posted it under the for sale/ need category. Some ladies pm'ed me and said that many people had the yarns on Ravelry. When I went to Ravelry many people had the yarns but none for sale. They have all posted their stashes on Ravlry.
> 
> Here is m question: why are they posting all their stashes and yarns online with no intention to sell?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question - maybe they're just showing off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :-D   :-D  :-D
Click to expand...

[/quote]


----------



## Sq_Dancer

That is what I did exactly. It took awhile for all the contacts I wanted to accept as they wanted to be sure it was me instead of my hacker but I pretty much have who I want on there again now.



rpuhrmann said:


> You can always delete your Face Book account, and then open a new one the next day, under a different screen name. Then, just notify the contacts you want to have it, and leave the others out. You can also have two accounts at one time, as long as you use a different screen name. Keep one for talking to friends/family, and the other one for business things. Make sure to set the security up under Customize, so the Public can't see anything.
> 
> Roberta


----------



## Pontuf

Can we PLEASE not push our politics . I though we agreed that our forum would not discus politics and that people who wish to can go to other topics in Chit Chat. The election is OVER. Stop the campaigning.

the vote in Ohio as vital as it was thought it might be? Result seemed to come quicker than expected- does that mean he won more convincingly than expected?[/quote]

Yes, I suspect that Mr. Obama won much more convincingly than his opponent's supporters ever anticipated. The monies spent and the bitterness and aggression of the campaign must have been very convincing to those who paid for the campaign ads.
It was very significant, both for the number of electoral votes as well as the psychological effect. Had Romney carried the state, after the President's efforts to support the auto industry early in his first term and his personal rapport with the citizens of our State, it would have been a slap in the face to Obama. News of such a win for Romney would have been carried on the news reports to those States which had not yet finished their election hours in the western parts of the country.

Some voters there might have decided not to bother voting at all or might have changed their choices in order to get on board the bandwagon for a winning candidate. It does happen, unfortunately. We don't always know the final vote count at the end of the evening because of local or State voting rules--such as the provisional ballots which must be verified before they are accepted as valid. This process can take up to 10 days after the close of voting on election day.

The next 4 years will be a struggle to work with those who are in the majority in our House of Represenatives who have been hell-bent on keeping Obama ineffective and limited to one term.

Please pray for us as a country, that we might move toward our better nature as a nation.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> convince me i don't need this.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sundarayarn.com/products/dark-side-of-the-moon
> 
> 
> 
> Sam I would be hard pressed to stop you from buying it. While out walking around London with Dave we stopped in at John Lewis. Oh my goodness, i could get into trouble. They sell Sundra yarn among others. I did end up getting a couple skeins of yarn for myself and some for the youngest grandson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That must be a dream come true. Walking the streets of London with Dave and going into yarn stores!!! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Pontuf

My girlfriend from Scotland is emailing me a picture and I will post it when i receive it. It's a 4 sleeve sweater and she says it's beautiful. Anyone hear of this pattern? I'm intrigued!


----------



## Pontuf

My girlfriend from Scotland is emailing me a picture and I will post it when i receive it. It's a 4 sleeve sweater and she says it's beautiful. Anyone hear of this pattern? I'm intrigued!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Melyn, is that sweetie pie in your avatar you baby? How adorable. Thought they were both toys and then realized the one on the right is a real baby!!


----------



## Southern Gal

just an update on my folks in hosp/ nursing home.
sister is leaving hospital today, i got her daughter to come get and take her home/run errands whatever. mom will be leaving the nursing home thursday. yeah
of course dad was sad and ask if he was going also. we had to tell him no, mom still couldn't care for him at home, about broke my heart. he said he wanted to go home at least one more time before he dies. i left and went for a walk. but i ask him later at thanksgiving when we are all here and someone else is with mom, did he think he wanted to come home for the day. he said yes, thats what we planned to do anyway, and also the same christmas morning. our christmas is a wonderful family time, we start early, (now dad started this tradition yrs ago, cause the women were to busy with gifts and whatever) the men always cook the big breakfast, dad has incorperated all his son in laws and grandsons now help. we use a giant industrial coffee pot so that never runs out, we don't even get up to fill our coffee cups ;-) now hows that for tradition!!!! we don't buy so much for each other, parents don't count, and the families do whatever within,but yrs ago i made these giant (and i do mean giant stockings) we always buy things to put in them, can be a box of shoes, cups, knitted things, anything you want to give, we all have the most fun with those. one yr my bro in law got reading glasses with lights on the sides, so funny. of course gag gifts are a given 
so of course dad has to be there early for that. so thats our plans. 
my sister from TN is coming in this friday for the wkend, we have some things to go over with mom as far as stuff her hateful brother is fixing to do regarding some land deal from yrs ago, i am letting kim handle this stuff, but its gonna require a lot of digging up and getting our hands on the correct paper trail ugh if its not one thing its a half a doz of another. 
i don't know yet how we will be working this with mom at home, we will all take turns, but i will be mainly staying with her. 
i tell you i have seen a side of mom, didn't know exited. she can be a pain. just saying  
i have been reading the tparty from the middle out and the end back. i can't get caught up. good health to all and take care.


----------



## Cashmeregma

MawMaw...Keep us posted on GD. Hope they find the cause soon and all is ok.

Sandy...So sorry to hear about the slight concussion. Be well and hope you are not hurting too bad.

Dancer...Over where the smilies are there are tags down below. If you type the codes given you should get the result of the word to the right. It worked for me once but after that the codes showed up instead of the resulting effect. You have to do the reply or quote reply to get the smilies. Don't use Quick Reply or they won't show.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Unless it is in the 10 pages I haven't read, I did not see Marianne so am wondering of the blood draw was not great and she is back in hospital for transfusion.... If so, sending lots of good thoughts, positive vibes and well wishes.... and a few gently ((())))'s.... Hoe she is home soon and knitting up a storm...


Yes, wishes for Marianne to be well. Hope she is just busy and not in the hospital. But if you are in the hospital Marianne, it will be to help you and make you better and we do want that. Hugs and be well.


----------



## Pontuf

Southern Gal, what beautiful family traditions you have! I love all the men preparing breakfast! Do they load the dishwasher too?   
We also do the stockings and this is the most favorite Christmas Tradition in our family. I made huge stockings years ago. My DH told me to "make all the stockings and to make his last.....then he told me that his should be the largest one   It was actually cute because he went to the fabric store with me and chose his fabrics and trim. I made them all out of beautiful fabrics and trim from a fabric upholstery store. I also used old fur collars from family coats and trims from discarded clothes and items. I satin lined them. Everyone participates and it is just so much fun when we pass them out. Most family shops year round for items. Just gotta remember where you stash them!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marge...Love the names you chose for your pets. Just beautiful and creative. (Pg. 93 if you missed them.)

Sam... Thanks for the compliment on the hawk photo. I wish I had gotten it on the camcorder for the grandchildren. Hope he comes back so I can get him flying and watching for prey. Sure wish my neck was that flexible, but then it might look like The Omen :shock: 

Dancer...Thanks for the headband pattern. Laughing because if it is for GD it does have to be pink. Is there any other color! (pg. 94)

Southern Gal... Your Christmas sounds wonderful. I know you are facing so many different things all at the same time. Seeing this other side of your mother, your dad wanting to go home and knowing that taking him home for the day will bring up the issue of going back, the papers for the sale, sister coming home. Lots and lots, but take a deep breath. Try and find some time to relax so this doesn't have a negative effect on your health. Sounds like the load is a little too heavy right now. One step at a time and try not to look at it all at once. Thinking of you and we care about YOU.

Pontuf...Those stockings you made sound out of this world gorgeous. Do you have a photo so we could see?

I haven't seen a 4 sleeved sweater but wonder what it is. Can't wait till you tell us more.


----------



## melyn

No afraid not, I have a staffordshire bull terrier called molly or often mollypolly for some reason, she answers to both lol. She is 9 years old and going very grey, she is also very spoil t and at present is sulking in the other room cos she hasn't gone for her walk yet. We are having a nightmare time at the moment and have been since last weekend because of all the fireworks going off. They don't seem to do fireworks that don't go off with loud bangs anymore and she is a gibbering wreck. We have done all we can to make it better and spent a fortune on collars and sprays that are supposed to help. Roll on after the new year when they all stop. Our previous dogs have all been trained gun dogs as well as pets so this is first time we have had to deal with a very frightened dog. (springer spaniels )


Angora1 said:


> Melyn, is that sweetie pie in your avatar you baby? How adorable. Thought they were both toys and then realized the one on the right is a real baby!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> My girlfriend from Scotland is emailing me a picture and I will post it when i receive it. It's a 4 sleeve sweater and she says it's beautiful. Anyone hear of this pattern? I'm intrigued!


I believe it is to be a 3/4 sleeve sweater pattern. Just a bit of an ommission on the 3/. It indicates the length of a sleeve as only being three quarters rather than a full length sleeve. These end just below the elbow rather than above the elbow.


----------



## melyn

I cant get to see the headband, the page opens and says girly knits but nothing else is visible for some reason. I'v tried opening it in chrome and internet explorer, I,v cleaned out my cache and it still not showing, any ideas anyone??
well would u believe it I have a prog called admuncher running all the time and its whats blocking sites< I just clicked it off and the page now opens, its a brilliant programme in stopping ads from being shown but was a bit too vigerous in this case lol


Sq_Dancer said:


> Good Morning. I was up for half an hour during the night and checked the tea party and then went back to bed. I think I am awake now for the day but you never know. I do not have to leave for a little over 3 hours.
> Here is a cute headband pattern. Just click on the free download part between the two pictures of the girl wearing it. I have a bunch of patterns that were sent to my email, all supposed to be pink, but I do not think it matters what colour you use. Enjoy. http://www.girlyknits.com/#/bow-headband/4555786990


----------



## Sq_Dancer

I think if he can come home on special occassions he will be fine. He needs to know he is not abandoned. See him lots. Take your Mom also. It is so sad but they looked after us so long ago and although it is hard, we need to do special things for them also. Worked volunteer work in too many nursing homes and saw them abandoned there. It is so sad. Hugs to you.



Southern Gal said:


> just an update on my folks in hosp/ nursing home.
> sister is leaving hospital today, i got her daughter to come get and take her home/run errands whatever. mom will be leaving the nursing home thursday. yeah
> of course dad was sad and ask if he was going also. we had to tell him no, mom still couldn't care for him at home, about broke my heart. he said he wanted to go home at least one more time before he dies. i left and went for a walk. but i ask him later at thanksgiving when we are all here and someone else is with mom, did he think he wanted to come home for the day. he said yes, thats what we planned to do anyway, and also the same christmas morning. our christmas is a wonderful family time, we start early, (now dad started this tradition yrs ago, cause the women were to busy with gifts and whatever) the men always cook the big breakfast, dad has incorperated all his son in laws and grandsons now help. we use a giant industrial coffee pot so that never runs out, we don't even get up to fill our coffee cups ;-) now hows that for tradition!!!! we don't buy so much for each other, parents don't count, and the families do whatever within,but yrs ago i made these giant (and i do mean giant stockings) we always buy things to put in them, can be a box of shoes, cups, knitted things, anything you want to give, we all have the most fun with those. one yr my bro in law got reading glasses with lights on the sides, so funny. of course gag gifts are a given
> so of course dad has to be there early for that. so thats our plans.
> my sister from TN is coming in this friday for the wkend, we have some things to go over with mom as far as stuff her hateful brother is fixing to do regarding some land deal from yrs ago, i am letting kim handle this stuff, but its gonna require a lot of digging up and getting our hands on the correct paper trail ugh if its not one thing its a half a doz of another.
> i don't know yet how we will be working this with mom at home, we will all take turns, but i will be mainly staying with her.
> i tell you i have seen a side of mom, didn't know exited. she can be a pain. just saying
> i have been reading the tparty from the middle out and the end back. i can't get caught up. good health to all and take care.


----------



## Silverowl

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I mispoke on the name of the store---I think it's name is Liberty; not Jubilee. I'll have to look that up in my travel journal. Just loved that store!! Hope you had a good time - any updates on Fireball Dave - did "the lad" get into the University he wanted? Is Dave feeling the empty nest with him gone---and his cadre of motorhead friends? I always enjoyed all of Dave's stories. I had thought to look him up when when I was there, but there seemed to be some dissappointment and hurt, so opted to leave it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't go there. I am normally not a shopping person. I did go into a few of the shops along our the way. The feel of the shops are quite different from home.
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that store also while we were in London....did you get to I knit London down by the Waterloo Tube stop? I also liked the store Jubilee which is not far from the John Lewis on Oxford Streed. Just loved the feel of that store!!
> 
> Sam I would be hard pressed to stop you from buying it. While out walking around London with Dave we stopped in at John Lewis. Oh my goodness, i could get into trouble. They sell Sundra yarn among others. I did end up getting a couple skeins of yarn for myself and some for the youngest grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Here is a link that tells you and shows you pictures of Liberty's which is one of my favourite shops to just go wander round.

http://www.londontown.com/LondonInformation/Shopping/Libertys/851c/


----------



## Redkimba

I'm caught up for the moment. If this round splits,I will have to go find part 2. (and we are at page 96 at the moment).

I love the reference to Shakespeare. Out of curiosity, I did a quick google search for knitting quotes & Shakespeare. Look what I found:

The web of our life is of a mingled yarn, good and ill together:
our virtues would be proud if our faults whipped them not;
and our crimes would despair if they were not cherished by our own virtues. 
-All's Well That Ends Well

I mean, that my heart unto yours is knit, So that but one heart we can make of it;
-Midsummer Night's Dream

I'm sure there are other quotes, but I like these.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good luck--Sending good vibes your way.



Sq_Dancer said:


> And good morning. Well I got my extra hour in and am a bit better however could probably enjoy even more but I must get ready to head for that course soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RedKimba...I love those quotes. Thanks.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sq_Dancer said:


> I think if he can come home on special occassions he will be fine. He needs to know he is not abandoned. See him lots. Take your Mom also. It is so sad but they looked after us so long ago and although it is hard, we need to do special things for them also. Worked volunteer work in too many nursing homes and saw them abandoned there. It is so sad. Hugs to you.
> 
> He sure knows he isn't abandoned. This is one very attentive family. Just worry that Southern Gal isn't having enough time for herself to take a few deep breaths and care for herself.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Melyn I just sent you a PM concerning the headband pattern.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thanks for the link --- I have some pictures I'll post someday also. I half-expected to see the old vacuum tube sales receipts/money chutes.



Silverowl said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I mispoke on the name of the store---I think it's name is Liberty; not Jubilee. I'll have to look that up in my travel journal. Just loved that store!! Hope you had a good time - any updates on Fireball Dave - did "the lad" get into the University he wanted? Is Dave feeling the empty nest with him gone---and his cadre of motorhead friends? I always enjoyed all of Dave's stories. I had thought to look him up when when I was there, but there seemed to be some dissappointment and hurt, so opted to leave it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't go there. I am normally not a shopping person. I did go into a few of the shops along our the way. The feel of the shops are quite different from home.
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that store also while we were in London....did you get to I knit London down by the Waterloo Tube stop? I also liked the store Jubilee which is not far from the John Lewis on Oxford Streed. Just loved the feel of that store!!
> 
> Sam I would be hard pressed to stop you from buying it. While out walking around London with Dave we stopped in at John Lewis. Oh my goodness, i could get into trouble. They sell Sundra yarn among others. I did end up getting a couple skeins of yarn for myself and some for the youngest grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Here is a link that tells you and shows you pictures of Liberty's which is one of my favourite shops to just go wander round.

http://www.londontown.com/LondonInformation/Shopping/Libertys/851c/[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

That's what I initially thought too 5mm but no it's 4 arms. U slide your arms in two sleeves and then you wrap the other two sleeves around and tie. Hard to picture but can't wait for the picture to come through she says its the most beautiful amazing design! More later when picture arrives .



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend from Scotland is emailing me a picture and I will post it when i receive it. It's a 4 sleeve sweater and she says it's beautiful. Anyone hear of this pattern? I'm intrigued!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it is to be a 3/4 sleeve sweater pattern. Just a bit of an ommission on the 3/. It indicates the length of a sleeve as only being three quarters rather than a full length sleeve. These end just below the elbow rather than above the elbow.
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Nothing I wrote was intended as a campaign for one candidate or the other, Pontuf. 

I simply tried to answer Darowil's question on why Ohio played such a role in yesterdays' voting and its outcome. I'm sorry if my expanation bored, offended or struck you as unacceptable. It was simply the teacher in me coming out.

I certainly have no intention of continuing the tyranny of the unidentified callers trying to persuade me regarding a candidate's integrity, qualifications or even citizenship. 

If you voted your conscience and opinions, then we have each done our duty as citizens.

Ohio Joy


----------



## rpuhrmann

Are you noticing your eye vision getting worse after you've been on the computer, or knitting, or looking at things close up? My eye doctor asked me to start writing down when I noticed my vision blurring, and she said it looked like I developed Chronic Eye Fatigue. I was looking at close objects, which makes your eyes cross slightly. I also get headaches when I do this, so she sent me to an Ophthalmology Neurologist. He agreed with her. So, I have to give my eyes a rest every half hour, and make sure I don't keep things too close for long periods of time.
I hope they don't find anything too wrong with your eyes!

Roberta



Gweniepooh said:


> Arggg! Left to knit for awhile and just really messed up so I'm busy frogging again. Oh well, I'll consider it good practice. Eyes blurring again so I'll also go put some drops in them. DH has gone for his Sunday morning walk about at one of the very large flea markets fairly close to us. It is fun for him and he rarely buys anything (thank goodness). He does always keep a look out for things I'd like such as yarn, needles, ets. I used to love going but the uneven ground at the market is very difficult for me to navigate so I've pretty much given it up for now. Well back to frogging; hopefully I wont have to go back too far. Will check in again later.


----------



## melyn

here is a project I have been itching to try and just finished, I am quite pleased with it despite making several mistakes and the finish isent as good as i would have liked. I also learnd 4 new things doing the bag/cradle. How to knit an i cord and knit an attached I cord, a picot edge bind off and a new stitch when changing colour that would look lovely on a little girls cardi or jumper, its on the sleeping bag


----------



## pammie1234

I am working and had a chance to check in. Hope all tests go well for u, dreamweaver. Nothing else going on for me. I just want to wish everyone a good day/night and lots of knitting time!


----------



## Sandy

I am much better this morning. I finally made it to bed at 3am and my alarm went off at 5. I didn't get out of bed until 5:30. My neck is a little sore but my headache is better so I am going to work today and fill out my "accident report" for the district just in case. I hope everyone has a very good day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

It does increase some after being on computer for waaaaay to long but also at other times. Now I know I'm beginning to develop cataracts and dry eye. Oh well, I've said it before getting old is not for sissies. LOL



rpuhrmann said:


> Are you noticing your eye vision getting worse after you've been on the computer, or knitting, or looking at things close up?
> 
> Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann

Sam, you can send it to me, and I'll do it free of charge. It's one of those mindless things I enjoy doing, and I like to help friends out.

Roberta



thewren said:


> where are these groups and how much do they charge?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> i ought to send it to you to see if you can untangle it. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, I *like* that challenge. There are even a couple of groups on Ravelry that will do that for you.... it takes all kinds....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Well, another day and I need to make my morning call to Mother but I finally got caught up with y'all. I have a bunch going on as usual and need to run. I wish dream weaver the best with her tests. To all the boys and girls my best to you all. joe p.


----------



## Pontuf

Ok my dear Scottish friends. My nephew and BIL are waiting for their plane to Scotland . Their annual father/son trip trip. They are going to Edinburgh , St Andrews and the Highlands, maybe Loch Ness. First time for both in Scotland. Any recommendations and must sees?


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is quite a project. Very nice.


melyn said:


> here is a project I have been itching to try and just finished, I am quite pleased with it despite making several mistakes and the finish isent as good as i would have liked. I also learnd 4 new things doing the bag/cradle. How to knit an i cord and knit an attached I cord, a picot edge bind off and a new stitch when changing colour that would look lovely on a little girls cardi or jumper, its on the sleeping bag


----------



## Pontuf

Melon - such beautiful work! You must be very proud! WOW!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> Well, another day and I need to make my morning call to Mother but I finally got caught up with y'all. I have a bunch going on as usual and need to run. I wish dream weaver the best with her tests. To all the boys and girls my best to you all. joe p.


Run slowly Joe, you dont want to miss out on anything! Say hello to your Mother for us, we do wish her well, and you too!


----------



## Pontuf

Sorry Melyn for the misspell. my iPhone is "correcting" my mistakes. This phone has a mind of it's own and it's a pain


----------



## melyn

lol thats fine you would be amazed how many people type melon or melvin, its actualy my name Lyn with me in front chosen because just Lyn is not often accepted because its already chosen and I hate adding loads numbers after it lol



Pontuf said:


> Sorry Melyn for the misspell. my iPhone is "correcting" my mistakes. This phone has a mind of it's own and it's a pain


----------



## rpuhrmann

I totally agree with you Sam! I think they should put a Cap on the amount allowed to spend on the campaign, and anything they receive above that amount should be spent helping the homeless, and needy. I would definitely vote for the person who put that one across!

Roberta



thewren said:


> i am just waiting for wednesday morning silverowl - then it will finally be over - we are now getting between ten and twenty notices in our mail EVERY day - i keep thinking the money spent on that would feed a lot of hungary people - i would vote for the person that did that.
> 
> sam


----------



## Marianne818

Just read the posts to page 40, such beautiful pictures everyone has posted! Name changes, mercy, will need to make notes now of who is who and who they used to be, :lol: 
I'm sure some noticed that I haven't been on since Monday morning, well, let's just say that I didn't study well enough for my blood test  failed with that one for sure. I was sent directly to the ER from the lab, nice but quick wheelchair ride for sure, (gotta talk to them about the way they take corners with those chairs) I was admitted and over the few days they gave me 3 pints of blood. Took all types of tests and the only results that I can share really is that my liver is once again damaged. I had similar situation about 15 yrs ago, they fixed me then and I feel positive that they will wave a magic wand (or needle) and fix me once again :thumbup: I am not taking this lightly by any means, but I also refuse to let this change me in anyway! 
So when the good doctors in Atlanta make some decisions on the treatments or what can or cannot be done, I'll go from there! So far I have avoided the dreadful transplant list.. was on it for for 6 months when I agreed to an experimental treatment and it worked!! That was in Dallas at Parkland, my doctors here have consulted with the group that worked with me there, so I am confident that I will soon be my normal active self. Until then I have to have regular draws and scans (joy, joy NOT) I will behave, I will follow instructions, but I won't stop living my life! 
I have not been able to knit due to the iv's and such being stuck in my hands.. (so not a good thing when one wants to knit) they are sore and badly bruised ( too many sticks with needles) but C is heating up the paraffin bath for me so I can help them heal. 
Will try to get caught up on the 90 plus pages. Just know that you are all in my thoughts and prayers.. 
Hugs, Loves n Prayers,
Marianne


----------



## rpuhrmann

I remember going over 100 pages even after they put us in General Chit Chat, so I think this might be something new they are doing. This will make it very confusing for us if they don't put in a link for all of us to the new page.
Roberta



thewren said:


> gwen - honestly - i cannot remember - we have only gone over 100 pages a few times. i don't think it matters much unless one needs to go back to one -
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam...certainly don't mean to stir up stuff again but I don't remember having problems with how many pages there was to the tea party before admin moved us to chit chat. Am I wrong in that thinking? I'm pretty sure we sometimes went over 100 pages.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marianne I am so sorry for this health news but do so love your spirit and attitude. You will be in my prayers and I too know it will get straightened out for you. So sorry you are not able to knit right now especially with the scarf orders. Hopefully that parafin bath will help with your hands quickly. Your cheerful upbeat spirit is a blessing to us all. GweniePooh (formerly settleg)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Roberta it was explained to me that they WILL put a link on the last page before splitting it so we will be able to easily find each other. Thank goodness!



rpuhrmann said:


> I remember going over 100 pages even after they put us in General Chit Chat, so I think this might be something new they are doing. This will make it very confusing for us if they don't put in a link for all of us to the new page.
> Roberta


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi Marianne, so sorry for your condition/s!! Giving you warm gentle hugs and sending prayers to the guy upstairs for you! No spinach for you!! But I may bake you a cake, perhaps a lemon one, frosted with your name on it!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yummy! Can we all meet at Marianne's for a slice??? I'll bring ice cream.


5mmdpns said:


> Hi Marianne, so sorry for your condition/s!! Giving you warm gentle hugs and sending prayers to the guy upstairs for you! No spinach for you!! But I may bake you a cake, perhaps a lemon one, frosted with your name on it!


----------



## Sandy

melyn said:


> here is a project I have been itching to try and just finished, I am quite pleased with it despite making several mistakes and the finish isent as good as i would have liked. I also learnd 4 new things doing the bag/cradle. How to knit an i cord and knit an attached I cord, a picot edge bind off and a new stitch when changing colour that would look lovely on a little girls cardi or jumper, its on the sleeping bag


melyn what is the source for the pattern I would love to do the bag.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Yummy! Can we all meet at Marianne's for a slice??? I'll bring ice cream.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marianne, so sorry for your condition/s!! Giving you warm gentle hugs and sending prayers to the guy upstairs for you! No spinach for you!! But I may bake you a cake, perhaps a lemon one, frosted with your name on it!
Click to expand...

Absolutely, and someone needs to bring along some comfy cuddles for our gal too! oh, yah, you all can bring those when you come! 

Also, Marianne, you please be warned that we will be baking at your house too -- you have some DS's that eat cookies and we will be needing your instructions on the same!


----------



## Pontuf

Your opinions neither bored nor offended me. I'm sorry if you feel that way.
This forum has been so good at not letting politics enter into the discussion and has given us all a "safe haven" from all the political antics.

It is unacceptable to interject political opinions under the 'guise of "educating".

As for your unending telephone calls, two words: Caller ID, it's free from the telephone company. Then, just don't answer the phone, simple as that!



jheiens said:


> Nothing I wrote was intended as a campaign for one candidate or the other, Pontuf.
> 
> I simply tried to answer Darowil's question on why Ohio played such a role in yesterdays' voting and its outcome. I'm sorry if my expanation bored, offended or struck you as unacceptable. It was simply the teacher in me coming out.
> 
> I certainly have no intention of continuing the tyranny of the unidentified callers trying to persuade me regarding a candidate's integrity, qualifications or even citizenship.
> 
> If you voted your conscience and opinions, then we have each done our duty as citizens.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf

Good Morning Joe !


Joe P said:


> Well, another day and I need to make my morning call to Mother but I finally got caught up with y'all. I have a bunch going on as usual and need to run. I wish dream weaver the best with her tests. To all the boys and girls my best to you all. joe p.


 :-D


----------



## Pontuf

I like it. It's cute!



melyn said:


> lol thats fine you would be amazed how many people type melon or melvin, its actualy my name Lyn with me in front chosen because just Lyn is not often accepted because its already chosen and I hate adding loads numbers after it lol
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Melyn for the misspell. my iPhone is "correcting" my mistakes. This phone has a mind of it's own and it's a pain
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

I agree with the cap on campaign spending. What a waste of money that could go to help others.


----------



## Pontuf

Marianne, my heart goes out to you! You are in my prayers. Sending a big Pontuf hug your way with lots of positive energy and prayers.
XO


----------



## Pontuf

I'll bring everyone's favorite beverage!



Gweniepooh said:


> Yummy! Can we all meet at Marianne's for a slice??? I'll bring ice cream.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marianne, so sorry for your condition/s!! Giving you warm gentle hugs and sending prayers to the guy upstairs for you! No spinach for you!! But I may bake you a cake, perhaps a lemon one, frosted with your name on it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pontuf

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy! Can we all meet at Marianne's for a slice??? I'll bring ice cream.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marianne, so sorry for your condition/s!! Giving you warm gentle hugs and sending prayers to the guy upstairs for you! No spinach for you!! But I may bake you a cake, perhaps a lemon one, frosted with your name on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely, and someone needs to bring along some comfy cuddles for our gal too! oh, yah, you all can bring those when you come!
> 
> Also, Marianne, you please be warned that we will be baking at your house too -- you have some DS's that eat cookies and we will be needing your instructions on the same!
Click to expand...

    :-D


----------



## rpuhrmann

Thanks for the link! I've been having trouble with Norton 360, and it's getting too costly. This came at just the right time!
Roberta



5mmdpns said:


> Hi Lurker, hope you are feeling much better than I do!
> The bird of paradise is also known as crane's bill. It is native to South Africa. The blossoms are all the same shape but comes in many brilliant colors. Take a look and see:
> http://www.google.ca/search?q=bird+of+paradise+flower&hl=en&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=8-WWUK6eB6mkyQH8iIGgCg&ved=0CDAQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=629
> 
> My girlfriend had one in her house and it only bloomed once in ten years. Dont think she kept it. I have her jade plant she left behind when she escaped from her abusive husband. I talk to her on the phone. Life does take some strange curves and bends in the road!
> 
> Re: your skype troubles. I would simply close out your skype account. And you never want to sign up for anything using your facebook account nor your facebook account information. There are rings and organizations of scammers/hackers that are more organized than organized crime lords! They are always moving their locations from country to country. It only takes the "head" of the crime organization to move with his/her computer or not even to take the computer, but to take a memory stick/thumb drive with to a new country and set up shop there. They have their divisions run in various countries around the world. Install a good anti-virus program to your computer. I use avast. Just type avast anti-virus program into your search engine and one of the listings will come up for a free download for you. Just follow the instructions as they come up on your screen. Here is the link and remember, you do not have to choose the extra security that requires you to pay for it. You click the free one and set it to run a security scan twice a week.
> http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Free-Antivirus/3000-2239_4-10019223.html


----------



## 5mmdpns

Roberta, glad I could help out! Many minds and more hands make for an easier way to get things done!!! Faster too!!
:thumbup:


----------



## stubbynose

melyn that is so cute. I have never seen a knitted one before only crochet ones. Do you have a link to where we could get this patternI have so many little gals from my daycare that would absolutely love one of theseso portable for them to take anywhere.


----------



## stubbynose

marianne glad you are home and recovering.nothing worse than sitting idle when the hands only want to keep on producing our lovely products!! Hope all gets figured out sooner rather than later !!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stubbynose

pontuf those stockings sound gorgeous and I love how everyone got involved with them!! And I too enjoyed reading southergirls traditions of the men making breakfast for their ladies!!! What a great way to show their loved ones how much they appreciate the hard work they do for them every day a nice tradition they have passed down from generation to generation to come!! What a lovely show of love and respect.


----------



## Pontuf

I'm putting it before the family and I think it will pass with a good margin, the men cook and clean up Christmas Morning! What a lovely new tradition. Thanks SouthernGirl! 
When I find the "stocking box" I snap a picture and post it of the stockings. They were really fun to make and were made over a 6 month period. A lot of work but really fun.


----------



## rpuhrmann

If his injury is from work, whether from a accident, or it happened from daily use (occupational injury) Worker's Compensation should pay 2/3 of his salary. It might take a few doctors appointments to get it started, but at least it would be some pay, instead of no pay.
Roberta



Gweniepooh said:


> Rookie his orthopedic surgeon has said he would be out of work 4-6 months then only light work; he's a carpenter. It is a full tear. I know he is putting it off because of two reasons: finances if he is out of work so long and fear of surgery. The finances is the biggest worry but I tell him we will make it. The decision is his. When the pain gets bad enough and nothing is working he will concede.
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure understand about the rotary cuff -- but tell him that my FIL had his shoulder surgery at the age of 84 ---- and this was after two knee replacements (15 years apart). He claimed that the shoulder was very easy and other than the rehab - about six weeks, he was very glad that he'd had it done. Sometimes the fear of something is far more worse than the actuality; he'll be glad he went once he does.
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is a little after 9 now and I have GOT to get something on other than pjs and tidy up. Will check back in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KatyNora

Good morning. I turned off the 'puter early yesterday to spend the afternoon and evening immersed in political wonk-ery (and knitting, of course  ). As with just about everybody in the US, some votes went the way I wanted and some didn't. That's the magic of democracy, IMHO. And now that it's over - Sam, and all of our many swing state party folks, come out!! It's safe now! The commercials and robo-calls and junk mail are gone!! Hooray, hooray! So now it's time for my second cuppa and 11 or more pages worth of KTP catch-up. Have a good day, all.


----------



## Pontuf

AMEN KatyNora!!! 
Let's all get back to a normal life!


----------



## agnescr

melyn said:


> here is a project I have been itching to try and just finished, I am quite pleased with it despite making several mistakes and the finish isent as good as i would have liked. I also learnd 4 new things doing the bag/cradle. How to knit an i cord and knit an attached I cord, a picot edge bind off and a new stitch when changing colour that would look lovely on a little girls cardi or jumper, its on the sleeping bag


Have you got the pattern number and what site you got it from thanks


----------



## melyn

Sandy it was a free pattern from Frankie's knitted stuff sorry I don't have the actual link for it, if you can't find that 1 then just type cradle bag into google and it should bring up loads, Reason I knitted this 1 is because it is an English pattern for double knit yarn and 4mm needles I didnt have to convert it from US ply 


Sandy said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is a project I have been itching to try and just finished, I am quite pleased with it despite making several mistakes and the finish isent as good as i would have liked. I also learnd 4 new things doing the bag/cradle. How to knit an i cord and knit an attached I cord, a picot edge bind off and a new stitch when changing colour that would look lovely on a little girls cardi or jumper, its on the sleeping bag
> 
> 
> 
> melyn what is the source for the pattern I would love to do the bag.
Click to expand...


----------



## agnescr

Pontuf said:


> I'll bring everyone's favorite beverage!
> 
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy! Can we all meet at Marianne's for a slice??? I'll bring ice cream.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marianne, so sorry for your condition/s!! Giving you warm gentle hugs and sending prayers to the guy upstairs for you! No spinach for you!! But I may bake you a cake, perhaps a lemon one, frosted with your name on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Think I would have to bring my own as I dont think you can get Barr's Irn Bru in America :-D

hope all goes well for you Marianne :thumbup:


----------



## melyn

Marrianne I do hope you get better soon and they manage to sort you out. I admire you for your courage and positive attitude to all life throws at you, my thoughts and prayers are with you, Hugs lyn 

for all those asking I have found the link to the knitted bag, its on ravelry and the link is http://www.ravelry.com/stores/frankies-knitted-stuff

hope it works


----------



## agnescr

melyn said:


> Sandy it was a free pattern from Frankie's knitted stuff sorry I don't have the actual link for it, if you can't find that 1 then just type cradle bag into google and it should bring up loads, Reason I knitted this 1 is because it is an English pattern for double knit yarn and 4mm needles I didnt have to convert it from US ply
> 
> 
> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is a project I have been itching to try and just finished, I am quite pleased with it despite making several mistakes and the finish isent as good as i would have liked. I also learnd 4 new things doing the bag/cradle. How to knit an i cord and knit an attached I cord, a picot edge bind off and a new stitch when changing colour that would look lovely on a little girls cardi or jumper, its on the sleeping bag
> 
> 
> 
> melyn what is the source for the pattern I would love to do the bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

found it here.....ta

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cradle-bag-2?buy=1

if you scroll down there a lots of lovely advent tags that would look nice as knitted gift tags


----------



## mjs

NanaCaren said:


> No I didn't go there. I am normally not a shopping person. I did go into a few of the shops along our the way. The feel of the shops are quite different from home.
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that store also while we were in London....did you get to I knit London down by the Waterloo Tube stop? I also liked the store Jubilee which is not far from the John Lewis on Oxford Streed. Just loved the feel of that store!!
> 
> Sam I would be hard pressed to stop you from buying it. While out walking around London with Dave we stopped in at John Lewis. Oh my goodness, i could get into trouble. They sell Sundra yarn among others. I did end up getting a couple skeins of yarn for myself and some for the youngest grandson.
Click to expand...

[/quote]

I'm not much of a shopper either, but this is the kind of thing I love to see in other countries. I loved the Sainsburys in Manchester.


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125944-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

